# Will and Jada Pinkett Smith



## midsamid

He even returned to his hometown to participate in a march against violence. He said he wanted to do something about the violence in the city, which had 380 killings in 2005 and appears likely to top that number this year. 'We're going to take this walk, hopefully draw a little attention to the problem and get some solutions', Smith said Saturday as he walked with his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, in West Philadelphia, along with local officials and members of the community. 



 



======================================================================================================

Source: celebritywonder.com


----------



## poutine

He and Jada look good together.


----------



## print*model

He gets more handsome as he ages.  They look SO GOOD together!  I love to see pictures of them standing next to each other.  He is always touching her and I love that!  That make such a pretty couple.


----------



## Kellybag

Sure hope he uses his power to help create change.


----------



## jillybean307

Nice of him to try, but Philly is such a craphole. We've had 230 murders this year so far & 11 alone last weekend.  I don't think one celebrity showing up for an hour is going to stop all the violence.


----------



## chloe-babe

wow, looks, humour and a conscience too 
Jada really does have it all in one man. Lucky girl


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oooh, i love them... i think they're so humble


----------



## pinkish_love

perfect couple


----------



## bagsnbags

Love them..perfect couple..
Haven't heard the rumor anymore about Jada's lesbian lover..Glad it went away


----------



## hellosunshine

bagsnbags said:
			
		

> Love them..perfect couple..
> Haven't heard the rumor anymore about Jada's lesbian lover..Glad it went away


 

huh ? when was that rumor going around ?


----------



## bagsnbags

hellosunshine said:
			
		

> huh ? when was that rumor going around ?


 
we talked about it while back in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/yes-gossip-on-jada-p-smith-11590.html?highlight=jada


----------



## ilzabet

yay!  love the smiths!  

actually hubby and i were just talking about how we wished he'd make a new movie soon.  his are always good and we're sick of paying to watch crap.


----------



## fashionjunkee

Don't know if this is old/already posted; I was looking for pictures of the couple Will and Jada Smith and came across an article that they have an open relationship:

ctor Will Smith says he and his wife have an agreement that they can have sex with others provided they inform each other first. 

Smith, 36, has been married to entertainer Jada Pinkett Smith for seven years. 

"Our perspective is, you don't avoid what's natural," Smith told Britain's Daily Mail. "You're going to be attracted to people. In our marriage vows, we didn't say forsaking all others. The vow that we made was that you will never hear that I did something after the fact." 

"If it came down to it, then one can say to the other, 'Look, I need to have sex with somebody. I'm not going to if you don't approve of it -- but please approve of it.'" 

Smith said he was forced to admit he had sexual feelings for other women when working on his film 'Hitch,' in which he stars with Eva Mendes, whom he described as freakin' gorgeous. 

Despite that attraction, Smith says his second marriage is still solid. 


Is this TRUE? I highly disapprove of it  I absolutely love Will Smith but this kinda destroys my image of him, but I guess what ever works for their marriage works for them. To each his own. 

But I guess to all you single ladies out there, you have a chance after all for a night with Will Smith


----------



## nataliam1976

fashionjunkee said:


> D
> 
> 
> Is this TRUE? I highly disapprove of it  I absolutely love Will Smith but this kinda destroys my image of him, but *I guess what ever works for their marriage works for them. To each his own.
> *
> But I guess to all you single ladies out there, you have a chance after all for a night with Will Smith




you said it


----------



## jenarae

I remember hearing that! Loving Will as an actor as much as i do i read up on it and It's a rumor! He was joking around when he said all of that stuff because a reporter took his words and twisted them out of context. He had said that his relationship with Jada is very open and honest. Apparently he cleared up the issue in an issue of Blender when it started to get out of control and his kids heard about it.

Here it is out of Blender June 2005

*I read somewhere that you said you had an open marriage. If that&#8217;s true, can I get Jada&#8217;s number?*
_grillpower, Lancaster, PA_
 I never said that I had an open marriage. What I said is that our relationship is based on 100% truth. That, no matter what, there&#8217;s never going to be something that I would say or do that I wouldn&#8217;t tell her first. And then the interviewer said, well, what if you were with Eva Mendes and you wanted to &#8230; I said, well, I would say to my wife&#8212;if that situation presented itself&#8212;I would say, &#8220;Honey, I want to sleep with Eva Mendes, is that OK?&#8221; And, you know, she&#8217;d probably say no. But the point was, how can you expect to be successful in a relationship if you&#8217;re not telling your partner the 100% truth? The fact that the interviewer could take that in the direction he took it showed me where he is in his relationship, you know?


SOURCE: http://www.blender.com/guide/articles.aspx?id=1604


----------



## Kellybag

This news (gossip?) is somewhat old and seems to keep resurfacing.  It also pops up along with the story that Jada is a lesbian and has carried on a romance with someone for several years.  I am sure if you do a google search you can read all about it.  Who knows what is true???


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think if you say someone can do what ever they want, they usually won't if you get what I mean... saying they have an open relationship doesn't mean they act on it...


----------



## Jahpson

what is the point of having a "relationship" if you can foop with the world?

Doesnt make sense to me.

If when they say open meaning they tell each other everything then thats different, but if your having sexual relations with other folks...then your wasting time getting married. IMO


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh yeah I've heard about both of them being unfaithful..and they both know of each other's doing...doesn't make sense in my eyes...but for Jada she can't complain...I mean come on she's rich because of Will...she's nobody without him...sadly..


----------



## wordpast

I've heard this but I don't know if I believe  it...


----------



## dlovely51

jenarae said:


> I remember hearing that! Loving Will as an actor as much as i do i read up on it and It's a rumor! He was joking around when he said all of that stuff because a reporter took his words and twisted them out of context. He had said that his relationship with Jada is very open and honest. Apparently he cleared up the issue in an issue of Blender when it started to get out of control and his kids heard about it.
> 
> Here it is out of Blender June 2005
> 
> *I read somewhere that you said you had an open marriage. If thats true, can I get Jadas number?*
> _grillpower, Lancaster, PA_
> I never said that I had an open marriage. What I said is that our relationship is based on 100% truth. That, no matter what, theres never going to be something that I would say or do that I wouldnt tell her first. And then the interviewer said, well, what if you were with Eva Mendes and you wanted to  I said, well, I would say to my wifeif that situation presented itselfI would say, Honey, I want to sleep with Eva Mendes, is that OK? And, you know, shed probably say no. But the point was, how can you expect to be successful in a relationship if youre not telling your partner the 100% truth? The fact that the interviewer could take that in the direction he took it showed me where he is in his relationship, you know?
> 
> 
> SOURCE: http://www.blender.com/guide/articles.aspx?id=1604



Wow. This guy can't seem to get a break with people twisting his words. It has to be hard for his kids, esp. the oldest one. 

 I do think when people ask "What's your secret to a happy marriage," or ask really personal questions, you shouldn't give that many details..Not everyone is your friend or has your best interest at heart


----------



## missaznpirate

that really makes no sense to me..i'd never allow a spouse or even a bf to do that..


----------



## forchanel

This kinda makes me like him less.  I always thought he was a family man, good dad, overall nice guy.  I hope its not true.


----------



## jenarae

Hey guys...make sure you read what i posted. lol
It's not true...


----------



## missisa07

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh yeah I've heard about both of them being unfaithful..and they both know of each other's doing...doesn't make sense in my eyes...but for Jada she can't complain...I mean come on she's rich because of Will...she's nobody without him...sadly..


ITA.  

Well, I guess no one will ever know for SURE.    I personally, could never participate in an "open relationship".  I guess if it is true, it seems to have been working for them quite well since they always appear to be so happy.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I notice a lot of people post without reading all the posts first.  Someone already posted this was NOT true.


----------



## romina

I find the concept of an "open" relationship to be absolutely pathetic !


----------



## harleyNemma

jenarae said:


> Hey guys...make sure you read what i posted. lol
> It's not true...


 

too late!


----------



## boxermom

Well, how do we know if it's true or not?  Just because one or both of them says something in an interview, we still don't know.  It's a distasteful idea to me, but it's really none of my business. They seem like great parents.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

maybe that's their theory in marriage but have they done it is the matter


----------



## cristalena56

i personally dont see them having this, and 100% dont believe it. if you were either of them. would you really need to be with someone else? he's cute with a nice body, she's gorgeous with a great body?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Wow!!!


----------



## dani1908

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh yeah I've heard about both of them being unfaithful..and they both know of each other's doing...doesn't make sense in my eyes...but for Jada she can't complain...I mean come on she's rich because of Will...*she's nobody without him*...*sadly*..


 
I find this statement to be ignorant.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^It's my opinion..you don't have to agree with it...


----------



## Jahpson

Jada Pinkett is also an actress. A fine one at that. If anything, when they met she was doing big screen movies while he was living off "fresh prince" money!!

LMAO


----------



## Sweetpea83

^True, but now she's with him and she doesn't need to work anymore....haha ...I wish I was that lucky. I wasn't bashing her...I like her but hey she's lucky am I right?


----------



## Jahpson

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^True, but now she's with him and she doesn't need to work anymore....haha ...I wish I was that lucky. I wasn't bashing her...I like her but hey she's lucky am I right?


 

yes, I wish I had it like that!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I believe it. I just do. I recall telling my friends years ago about this and they just thought i was loopy. And I am not just saying this because I can't stand either one of them. I just was surprised because what is the point of marriage if you are going to sleep with other persons. So when every they start to say how great their marriage is...I vomit in my mouth. Jada is strange...very very very strange. Here is an interview he supposedly gave http://www.realitytvworld.com/index/articles/story.php?s=1001905


----------



## jenarae

^^^ Those were twisted words!

Here's the clear up from blender...
http://www.blender.com/guide/articles.aspx?id=1604


----------



## caxe

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh yeah I've heard about both of them being unfaithful..and they both know of each other's doing...doesn't make sense in my eyes...but for Jada she can't complain...I mean come on she's rich because of Will...she's *nobody without him*...sadly..





dani1908 said:


> I find this statement to be ignorant.



WTF?  Jada Pinkett was in television shows and SEVERAL movies before she married Will, and now she's in production and she fronts a rock band.  Although she may be WORTH more now that she's merged with Will Smith, it's not like she'd be homeless or poor without him.  Even if she'd never married him she'd still be quite wealthy, as many movie stars are.  She was somebody BEFORE him, and she will be someone AFTER him.  

Where in tarnation are you people getting your information?  

By the way dani, I totally agree with you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jenarae said:


> ^^^ Those were twisted words!
> 
> Here's the clear up from blender...
> http://www.blender.com/guide/articles.aspx?id=1604


 
Ok. I can see how the words were twisted. That is why i said "supposedly"...I still believe they are swingers


----------



## titania029

caxe said:


> WTF?  Jada Pinkett was in television shows and SEVERAL movies before she married Will, and now she's in production and she fronts a rock band.  Although she may be WORTH more now that she's merged with Will Smith, it's not like she'd be homeless or poor without him.  Even if she'd never married him she'd still be quite wealthy, as many movie stars are.  She was somebody BEFORE him, and she will be someone AFTER him.
> 
> Where in tarnation are you people getting your information?
> 
> By the way dani, I totally agree with you!



It seemed like a strange comment to me too.  Even if Jada wasn't famous in her own right, I would still think a wife has a right to voice her concerns regarding her husband's infidelity.  One partner bringing in fame and money means the other one can't complain anything??


----------



## MsTina

I don't know if there is an offical *Will Smith *thread (I couldn't find one) but I *LOVE* HIM! He has been my crush since I first saw him on the Fresh Prince. 





I have almost all his movies and I've watched them all about 6787576 times each! My heart literally skips a beat everytime I see him! I must be crazy!

Whats not to  love?!?! He seems very nice (I've also heard from people who have met him) and smart, talent and he is so damn sexy! Remember his body in the shower scene in  I, Robot?! YUMMY! 






He is turning 40 this year and he is only getting better with age! 




Jada is one lucky woman!
Any other fans/lovers of Will Smith?


----------



## caxe

Great thread idea!  I'm a big fan as well!  He's tall, dark, and handsome, with a great sense of humor.  What's not to love?  I like all of the movies he's ever been in, and I still watch "Fresh Prince" all the time.


----------



## MsTina

My boyfriend think I am a tad too obsessed! But I beg to differ! I am just super interested  if you know what I mean! For any occasion that requires a gift, like my birthday or Christmas, etc, my boyfriend always gets me another Will Smith movie!


----------



## LAltiero85

THis is a good idea!  We don't have any male celeb threads that I am aware of!  I love Will Smith because he seems so grounded.  And I think the way his ears stick out is just adorable.


----------



## Cheryl24

Will is adorable! He's such a fine actor and he seems just so darn nice and down to earth.  Every interview I ever see with him makes me happy.   I like his laugh too...it's infectious.


----------



## lvstratus

Will seems to be a great person, but i don't consider him a great actor, altough is was really fine in Pursuit of Happinness!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caxe said:


> Great thread idea! I'm a big fan as well! He's tall, dark, and handsome, with a great sense of humor. What's not to love? I like all of the movies he's ever been in, and I still watch "Fresh Prince" all the time.


 

ITA!


----------



## MissTiss

LOVE HIM! Hate that he is hanging out with the Cruises all the time and getting into  Scientology a little. JMHO. 

I think he's a great actor, hilarious, and fine....mmm mmm mmmm. I can't WAIT to see Hancock!! I think it looks awesome. Will is the King of Fourth of July Weekend.


----------



## *spoiled*

I love him...did anyone see the pics of him ALL UP ON Charlize Theron?  LOL  They were kinda questionable


----------



## missisa07

*spoiled* said:


> I love him...did anyone see the pics of him ALL UP ON Charlize Theron?  LOL  They were kinda questionable


I saw those too lol.  I was like hmm wonder what Jada thinks! 

He's gorgeous AND talented.


----------



## Jahpson

im definitely a fan. He is such a good actor. I still watch fresh prince of bel air from time to time. that show is so funny.


and my eyes did bug out watching "I am Legend" when I saw his body (even more beefier than I Robot). who knew huh?


----------



## missbanff

I love Will, but honestly I'm NOT a big Jada fan. She seems like kind of a wench to me. He seems so nice and she seem so......not.


----------



## MsTina

MissTiss said:


> LOVE HIM! Hate that he is hanging out with the Cruises all the time and getting into Scientology a little. JMHO.
> 
> I think he's a great actor, hilarious, and fine....mmm mmm mmmm. I can't WAIT to see Hancock!! I think it looks awesome. Will is the King of Fourth of July Weekend.



I can not wait for Hancock! But I'll be away on vacation it opens  in theater so I have to wait




*spoiled* said:


> I love him...did anyone see the pics of him ALL UP ON Charlize Theron? LOL They were kinda questionable



Charlize better get off my man!




Jahpson said:


> im definitely a fan. He is such a good actor. I still watch fresh prince of bel air from time to time. that show is so funny.
> 
> 
> and my eyes did bug out watching "I am Legend" when I saw his body (even more beefier than I Robot). who knew huh?



Will is like a fine wine  - only getting better with age!










His arm is probably bigger than my thigh! YUM! Excuse me while I wipe the drool  off my keyboard!




missbanff said:


> I love Will, but honestly I'm NOT a big Jada fan. She seems like kind of a wench to me. He seems so nice and she seem so......not.



I don't mind Jada except for the fact that she is married to my man and they have a beautiful family together! Not even fair!


----------



## *spoiled*

MsTina they do have beautiful children.  They are a beautiful family.


----------



## Louis_gal

Love Will Smith!  He's talented, tall, dark and handsome.....what's not to love!


----------



## shasha17a

I love Will Smith! I have been swooning over him since I was 13.


----------



## missbanff

MsTina said:


> I can not wait for Hancock! But I'll be away on vacation it opens  in theater so I have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlize better get off my man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will is like a fine wine - only getting better with age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His arm is probably bigger than my thigh! YUM! Excuse me while I wipe the drool  off my keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't mind Jada except for the fact that she is married to my man and they have a beautiful family together! Not even fair! *


 
Your hysterical! I bet you're much sweeter than _she_ is.


----------



## meera

His kids are so cute, and they all have his ears!


----------



## MsTina

missbanff said:


> Your hysterical! I bet you're much sweeter than _she_ is.



You are a doll!

"Will is a very interesting, unique man, and I'll tell you why. He makes love like a woman. He loves to touch, massage and feel. He makes love like he's in touch with himself, who he is. And he's a very sensual, incredible lovemaker." 
Just got that off IMDB 
(http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000586/bio) A personal quote from Jada. LUCKY!


----------



## MsTina

Love him! He is too funny! Click the link to watch the videos of Will on Letterman! 
http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/a...mith_gets_some_sugar_from_david_letterman.php


----------



## RoseMary

Foundation benefit in Windsor.


----------



## caxe

I love Will and Jada!

They're one of my favorite celeb couples!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ mines too!


----------



## Jahpson

omg Chelsea is a dead ringer for her mom.

Jada looks regal


----------



## MsTina

He is always doing good things! And looking good!





*British Beauties Join Will and Orlando to Party for a Cause*

http://popsugar.com/1743471







*Nelson Mandela Throws a Party 90 Years in the Making*

http://popsugar.com/1737090


----------



## keodi

^^
Indeed she does look regal..who makes Chelsea's dress it looks familar..


----------



## compulsivepurse

All three look good.


----------



## harleyNemma

Chelsea really looks awesome here.  Will and Jada aren't bad either!


----------



## ellacoach

CHelsea has grown into a very stylish woman! I love her dress!!


----------



## megsa

All three look gorgeous. Chelsea has really come into her own look.


----------



## gucci lover

cute pic!


----------



## misschbby

love will smith cute and geniune sigh


----------



## caxe

LOL  I must be in the minority; I think Chelsea is incredibly unattractive.  She looks too much like her dad.


----------



## Jzlyn

Gorgeous couple!


----------



## marietouchet

caxe said:


> LOL  I must be in the minority; I think Chelsea is incredibly unattractive.  She looks too much like her dad.



LOL, I agree but then there are those millions who think her father is a hottie eg Monica L


----------



## MsTina

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=5425151&page=1

Part of the article 

"Will Smith leads the pack of Hollywood's best-paid actors, banking an estimated $80 million over the course of the year. Frequently called the hardest-working man in Hollywood, Smith has proved that no matter the genre--be it sci-fi thriller (Warner Bros.' I Am Legend) or sappy drama (Sony's The Pursuit of Happyness)--he can deliver an audience.

 The former Fresh Prince of Bel Air star also set a theatrical record this year. Thanks to the commercial success of this summer's anti-superhero flick Hancock, Smith is the first actor in Hollywood history to have eight straight movies eclipse $100 million at the box office."

*$80 million in one year! Insane!*


----------



## pollinilove

that big kid is from his first wife she left him cause he was getting to big of a celeb and she did not want her life out in the open but she is friends with his wife jada so they are still cool


----------



## pollinilove

is ex wife is a pastor in san diego i got all this from e true hollywood stories and google


----------



## MsTina

I watched the true hollywood story on him but I missed parts of it.


----------



## pollinilove

i mean his ex wife is married to a pastor in san diego i got that from google


----------



## MsTina

http://popsugar.com/1814289

*yum!*


----------



## SamSam1201

I love Will Smith!  I saw him in person when he was filming MIB... he was only a foot or two away from me... he is totally hot in person!  I enjoy all his movies very much... he's so funny!


----------



## armanigirl

I love love love love will smith! He is my fave actor and very very handsome


----------



## MsTina

SamSam1201 said:


> I love Will Smith! I saw him in person when he was filming MIB... he was only a foot or two away from me... he is totally hot in person! I enjoy all his movies very much... he's so funny!



I am forever jealous of you! He is my favorite actor of all time and I am madly in love with him! So in love that even my BF understands! LOL!


----------



## siworae

i still watch Fresh Prince of Bel-Air... i still love that show and it always has me laughing!  i like him, and think that he's a great actor, but i'm not really a die hard fan or anything.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Enough "said".


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Ilovepurse007

he is a great actor...love him. (cute kids!)


----------



## MsTina

I wish I was Vanessa right now!


----------



## MsTina

Beautiful family!





Hey beau!


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Jahpson

MsTina said:


> *I wish I was Vanessa right now*!


 

I'm sure Zac Efron feels the same way


----------



## chag

He just bought a school down the road from us, right next to the middle school my son attends in Calabasas. So far it is said it is a school for talented actors but they put up a huge fence and gates the minute escrow closed on it and mid week there were Scientology protesters out in front. Alot of gossip about the school so far I don't think anyone knows the "real" story just yet, have to wait and see. He's an incredible man just sorry to see the he has decided Scientology has his best intrests at heart


----------



## priss

I have no knowledge about the beliefs of Scientology.  I am making this declaration because I do no want to offend any TPF'ers or anyone for that matter with what I am about to say.

I have never seen a broke/ poor Scientologist.  Not even an average wage earner.  I will admit, the Scientologists I know of are celebs.  

By all means, sign me up!!!

As with most of my posts, inject my dry humor in this one.  It totally loses something if you dont.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her body is in shape. Pics at site. hate that wig on her.

*Jada Pinkett Smith reveals bulging biceps and body builder back*


By Jessica Satherley
Last updated at 12:49 PM on 30th August 2010

Comments (18) 
Add to My Stories 
Jada Pinkett-Smith recently revealed that she prefers to go nude rather than wear clothing and by the looks of her muscular physique, she definitely works hard to look good naked. 

The muscle-clad wife of Will Smith gave Madonna a run for her money by showing off an incredibly ripped upper body while strolling around New York City.
She might be petite at 5ft2in, but the 38-year-old actress is stacked with bulging biceps and body builder-inspired shoulder blades.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/08/30/article-0-0AF76BB5000005DC-603_468x658.jpg Bulging biceps: Jada Pinkett Smith showed off her muscle-clad physique while in New York City with Will


i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/08/30/article-0-0AF7991D000005DC-278_224x572.jpg 
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/08/30/article-0-0AF79984000005DC-204_224x572.jpg 


Bag lady: Jada is so petite that her Birkin bag was almost the same size as her


If I had my way, Id wear jewellery, a great pair of heels and nothing else, she told Us Weekly magazine, and we can see why.
The mother-of-two was spotted leaving Soho House in New Yorks Meat Packing District with 41-year-old Will Smith.
Jada strutted down the street in a strapless jumpsuit, heels and a Birkin bag, while her equally as stylish husband sported a Gucci T-shirt, cheese cutter cap and aviator sunglasses.



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/08/30/article-0-0AF76BAA000005DC-252_468x464.jpg Morphing into Madonna? Jada reportedly eats a protein rich diet and takes part in two training sessions per day to keep so fit


i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/08/30/article-0-0AF79988000005DC-922_468x645.jpg Happy couple: The couple, who have two children together, enjoyed their day out in NYC

The Matrix Reloaded actresss muscles arent down to just luck though; Jada reportedly undertakes a high protein diet and grueling exercise regime to stay in tip top shape.
Shes said to eat low GI and protein rich foods along with combining intensive cardio exercise with weight training.
Jada reportedly takes on two training sessions per day, with a cardio session in the morning and weight training in the evening.
But the American beauty is at risk of looking too muscular and is showing signs of morphing into fitness fanatic Madonna, who is known for her veiny arms brought on by intensive weight training.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-biceps-body-builder-back.html#ixzz0y6uCFDd7


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love her w/ short hair


----------



## Ladybug09

I like her with short too, but the way it's sitting on her head you can tell it's a bad fitted wig.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks too "hard" now IMO


----------



## knasarae

Agreed.  I'm all for being fit, but I think she has gone a bit too far with it.


----------



## GOALdigger

not cute mini serena


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bet you those 2 have some wild crazy sex.  When they were on Oprah a few months back, she said that she sometimes sends Will sexy photos of herself.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Although they look to small for her, I like those shoes.


----------



## Nikk

She has a body of a twelve year old boy, but if Will likes it I love it lol


----------



## knasarae

Lol, I didn't even realize we had that many muscles in our back!


----------



## Ejm1059

She is ripped!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she looks too "hard" now IMO



I agree. It's all in her face..


----------



## Ejm1059

Is it just me or does she look a lot softer in her TV show "Hawthorne"?


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Probably the lighting! lol


----------



## JosiePotenza

Must be something. 
I agree w/ *Ejm1059* that she always looks much softer in the face on her show than in pix.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow my friend just said my arms are like hers, I never knew I was "that" muscular


----------



## Jahpson

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bet you those 2 have some wild crazy sex. When they were on Oprah a few months back, she said that she sometimes sends Will sexy photos of herself.


 

thank the lord those photos werent leaked.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bet you those 2 have some wild crazy sex.  When they were on Oprah a few months back, she said that she sometimes sends Will sexy photos of herself.



Wow, lol. They talk about their sex life quite often and I agree with you. They probably have a lot of fun. 


I like Jada's taste in shoes, these are hot. 



WhitleyGilbert said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

More Jada pics

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inkett-Smith-leather-hotpants-sexy-heels.html

I realllllly do not like the way they let the little girl dress.


----------



## GOALdigger

her wig/hair looks better in this pic


----------



## GOALdigger

Ladybug09 said:


> More Jada pics
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inkett-Smith-leather-hotpants-sexy-heels.html
> 
> I realllllly do not like the way they let the little girl dress.


 
I say let the little dress that way. I'd rather her do that than trying to dress all sexy. she's expressing herself.


----------



## chantal1922

I don't like her wig/hair. something about it is off.


----------



## knasarae

Love the salt n pepper Will, and I don't usually even look at him like that.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Ladybug09 said:


> More Jada pics
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inkett-Smith-leather-hotpants-sexy-heels.html
> 
> *I realllllly do not like the way they let the little girl dress*.


Neither do I

BUT



GOALdigger said:


> I say let the little dress that way. *I'd rather her do that than trying to dress all sexy. *she's expressing herself.


 
I definitely agree w/ that.

I'm pretty old school though so, I'm more like, when she's an actual teen, she'll have plenty of time to experience & express herself until then, she'll dress like I want her to. LOL! Maybe because that's how my mother was- when I wanted some doorknocker earrings or wanted to cut my hair like Salt n Pepa... moms was like, "NO MA'AM!". I didn't understand it then but I get it now. Hell, I got it a couple of years after the fact .

Not feeling this wig on Jada but I get the need to try something new w/o actually going there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> Love the salt n pepper Will, and I don't usually even look at him like that.



Why can I picture Will & Lamar exchanging "Hi Doll" greetings


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Wow, lol. They talk about their sex life quite often and I agree with you. They probably have a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> I like Jada's taste in shoes, these are hot.


 
Lolol its so off putting for me shes always talking about her sex life with Will. Its like shes trying to compensate or convince herself. 

Will has wild sex with other people also haha, hes always kissing his costars on the red carpet and talks about having an open mariage.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Rumors about them being swingers have been going around for yrs.  Dont know how true they are


----------



## Jaydensmommy

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ Rumors about them being swingers have been going around for yrs.  Dont know how true they are



It's true in the effect that they have an open marriage and that if one or the other is sexually attracted to another person, they will get down with that person.  They say that it makes for a healthy relationship. 

http://blackgaygossip.com/index.php...mith-admits-to-open-marriage-with-will-smith/ 

But I've never heard any truth to the idea that they were actually swingers where they continually exchanged partners with other couples.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks for the info


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jaydensmommy said:


> It's true in the effect that they have an open marriage and that if one or the other is sexually attracted to another person, they will get down with that person.  They say that it makes for a healthy relationship.
> 
> http://blackgaygossip.com/index.php...mith-admits-to-open-marriage-with-will-smith/
> 
> But I've never heard any truth to the idea that they were actually swingers where they continually exchanged partners with other couples.



Wow. If it works for them....


----------



## Oruka

I dont know about them being swingers or gay but I remember a few years back Will was promoting a movie with Eva Mendes on television in Brazil and he was kissing her for real, it was so shocking because he is married. Then I read that they had an open mariage. And they showed them coming out of a club at 4 am 
Its fine if that works for them but she doesnt have to talk like they have an ideal relationship















I dont find that appropriate for a married man even if he is promoting a movie and they were doing a lot more on the video clip, if i remember right.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whether they have an ideal relationship is a matter of opinion. It may not be mine or your ideal relationship but it's theirs. I say more power to them...they've been married for quite sometime so they are obviously doing something right. I wish them the best..


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Why can I picture Will & Lamar exchanging "Hi Doll" greetings


 
Lmao, no!!!




talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ Rumors about them being swingers have been going around for yrs. Dont know how true they are


 


Jaydensmommy said:


> It's true in the effect that they have an open marriage and that if one or the other is sexually attracted to another person, they will get down with that person. They say that it makes for a healthy relationship.
> 
> http://blackgaygossip.com/index.php...mith-admits-to-open-marriage-with-will-smith/
> 
> But I've never heard any truth to the idea that they were actually swingers where they continually exchanged partners with other couples.


 
I have heard that for a while too, but I didn't think they actually admitted to having an open marraige?  I remember one time Will said something along those lines and then later he said it was taken out of context.  I doesn't really sound like Jada's admitting it outright either.  Sounds more like she's saying they both realize it's natural to be attracted to other people and they discuss it openly.  I dunno, maybe I'm not reading it right.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whether they have an ideal relationship is a matter of opinion. It may not be mine or your ideal relationship but it's theirs. I say more power to them...they've been married for quite sometime so they are obviously doing something right. I wish them the best..


 
I agree.  I have no idea what goes on in their bedroom and if they do introduce other people occassionally I don't agree with that.  However, if neither one of them have a problem with it then good for them.  There marraige has lasted longer than 90% of Hollywood marraiges so if they're both happy then great.


----------



## Ladybug09

I will agree, even I would rather the quirky dress instead of the naked sexy, a la Miley Cyrus and her little sister.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I want my legs to look like Jadas!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whether they have an ideal relationship is a matter of opinion. It may not be mine or your ideal relationship but it's theirs. I say more power to them...they've been married for quite sometime so they are obviously doing something right. I wish them the best..


 

I agree


----------



## chantal1922

I also say more power to them. It isn't my idea of marriage but it works for them.


----------



## knasarae

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I want my legs to look like Jadas!


 
Me too but I can't work out twice a day and I love Big Macs and Little Debbies way too much.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I personally think her arms look amazing..but the back is a bit too much for me.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whether they have an ideal relationship is a matter of opinion. It may not be mine or your ideal relationship but it's theirs. I say more power to them...they've been married for quite sometime so they are obviously doing something right. I wish them the best..


 
That's how I feel.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I still remember Jada as Lena on A Different World, and it's so interesting to see how much she's changed into a little fashionista.


----------



## gre8dane

knasarae said:


> Me too but I can't work out twice a day and I love Big Macs and Little Debbies way too much.


 
She looks good & is petite, although I believe women should be soft, but I'm not sleeping with them.  

I LOVE Little Debbie Fudge rounds, work 12 months a year, have to sit in traffic, be a chauffeur to the kids, cook, monitor homework...I'm exhausted writing this.


----------



## meela188

Jaydensmommy said:


> It's true in the effect that they have an open marriage and that if one or the other is sexually attracted to another person, they will get down with that person. They say that it makes for a healthy relationship.
> 
> http://blackgaygossip.com/index.php...mith-admits-to-open-marriage-with-will-smith/
> 
> But I've never heard any truth to the idea that they were actually swingers where they continually exchanged partners with other couples.


 
It doesn't really sound like she's admitting to an open relationship, she just stating that as human beings you will always find others attractive, but that doesn't mean that person is a good fit for you.


----------



## meela188

I would love to know what keeps her skin glowing like that


----------



## knasarae

meela188 said:


> It doesn't really sound like she's admitting to an open relationship, she just stating that as human beings you will always find others attractive, but that doesn't mean that person is a good fit for you.




That's what I got out of it... and that they choose to discuss their attractions with each other rather than act like they aren't ever attracted other people.  I've read comments from both her and Will, that kind of dance around the subject.  But I've never read anything where I feel like one of them outright copped to it.  Not to say they don't, just that I've never read either one of them clearly admit it.


----------



## Jaydensmommy

knasarae said:


> That's what I got out of it... and that they choose to discuss their attractions with each other rather than act like they aren't ever attracted other people.  I've read comments from both her and Will, that kind of dance around the subject.  But I've never read anything where I feel like one of them outright copped to it.  Not to say they don't, just that I've never read either one of them clearly admit it.



If you listen to the sound bite I think she says it.  

Here's another place where Will talks about it.... 

_Will on open marriage: Although Will Smith has said he would never cheat on his wife without first asking permission, he has been quoted as saying, "In our marriage vows, we didn't say 'forsaking all others.' The vow that we made was that you will never hear that I did something after the fact ... If it came down to it, then one spouse can say to the other, 'Look, I need to have sex with somebody. I'm not going to if you don't approve of it - but please approve of it.'"
Source: Female First http://marriage.about.com/od/entertainmen1/p/willsmith.htm_


----------



## Oruka

Its pretty naive to think they dont when they have talked about it many times on the press. Look at the photos of him and Eva, is that appropriate for a married man?
I agree that if that works for them than who are we to judge but I wish she wouldnt go on and on about how she puts it on him when he has other choices.


----------



## knasarae

I didn't say that they don't.. they probably do, it's just that they never outright say it.  It just seems to me like they always very closely dance around it instead.  I don't know why, maybe they think it sounds better that way.



Jaydensmommy said:


> If you listen to the sound bite I think she says it.
> 
> Here's another place where Will talks about it....
> 
> _Will on open marriage: Although Will Smith has said he would never cheat on his wife without first asking permission, he has been quoted as saying, "In our marriage vows, we didn't say 'forsaking all others.' The vow that we made was that you will never hear that I did something after the fact ... If it came down to it, then one spouse can say to the other, 'Look, I need to have sex with somebody. I'm not going to if you don't approve of it - but please approve of it.'"_
> _Source: Female First http://marriage.about.com/od/entertainmen1/p/willsmith.htm_http://marriage.about.com/od/entertainmen1/p/willsmith.htm


 
Ok, I didn't listen to the sound bite, but yeah I've read (Will) that one before.  And that's the one where Will later said it was taken out of context or something... I can't remember.  Funny how he says "I need to have sex with somebody".  Seriously??  You _need_ to?  Are you going to die if you don't? lmao


----------



## BudgetBeauty

knasarae said:


> I didn't say that they don't.. they probably do, it's just that they never outright say it. It just seems to me like they always very closely dance around it instead. *I don't know why, maybe they think it sounds better that way.*


 
Or maybe they just understand that the world's definition of marriage is so rigid, when it comes down to it, it's probably best to not directly address it. Let people think what they want to think. An open marriage is not for me, no way, no how, but if it works for them, more power to them.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

meela188 said:


> I would love to know what keeps her skin glowing like that




I say lots of sex with lots of people.....


----------



## knasarae

I wonder if they make everyone they sleep with sign a confidentiality agreement.  And is that for every time (if they do it with that person more than once?).  

Clearly I am thinking about this way too much lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Me too but I can't work out twice a day and I love Big Macs and Little Debbies way too much.


 

LOL!! I just got an exercise bike I need to ride that sucka everyday!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meela188 said:


> I would love to know what keeps her skin glowing like that


 

is it wrong that I think Will has a "special" lotion that provides that


----------



## *spoiled*

she says she drinks nothing but water... i wish...her skin is awesome!


----------



## DC-Cutie

her mother has really nice skin, too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jaydensmommy said:


> If you listen to the sound bite I think she says it.
> 
> Here's another place where Will talks about it....
> 
> _Will on open marriage: Although Will Smith has said he would never cheat on his wife without first asking permission, he has been quoted as saying, "In our marriage vows, we didn't say 'forsaking all others.' The vow that we made was that you will never hear that I did something after the fact ... If it came down to it, then one spouse can say to the other, 'Look, I need to have sex with somebody. I'm not going to if you don't approve of it - but please approve of it.'"_
> _Source: Female First http://marriage.about.com/od/entertainmen1/p/willsmith.htm_


 

So this sums it up! They get it on with others just not behind each others back. Wow! I wonder how that is? I mean what does he come home and say "you know so and so was lookn real good on the Red Carpet, i'm thinkn i'm gonna hit that" :weird:


----------



## knasarae

Well I am a Coca Cola addict, so that won't work for me either, lol!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> is it wrong that I think Will has a "special" lotion that provides that


----------



## Jahpson

BagsRmyLife said:


> I say lots of sex with lots of people.....


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> is it wrong that I think Will has a "special" lotion that provides that


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> her mother has really nice skin, too.


 

true! must be genes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Well I am a Coca Cola addict, so that won't work for me either, lol!


 

hey i've heard its good for the skin, lots of protein or something like that :shame:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


>


 

what is that smiley doing Jahp? LOL!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I wanna know too!


----------



## CandyGloss

haha isn't it fainting?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I was thinking snoring...but fainting seems more reasonable...


----------



## CandyGloss

Lol no it kinda looks like it's snoring too, so it's not silly to think that


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> her mother has really nice skin, too.


 
Dare I say her mother looks younger than her now. Jada is looking harsh nowadays, but her mother looks fantastic. Very youthful looking.


----------



## Jasmine K.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what is that smiley doing Jahp? LOL!



It's dead. LMAO


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jasmine K. said:


> It's dead. LMAO


 

OH :lolots: is that lil thing by its head smoke?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I thought it was ZZZ's


----------



## meela188

~Fabulousity~ said:


> is it wrong that I think Will has a "special" lotion that provides that


 
I would take some of that STAT!!!


----------



## knasarae

Per RyanSeacrest.com

Willow Smith signed to Jay-Z's Roc Nation







The song's been burning up the internet and now Will Smith's daughter Willow has announced Jay-Z's record label Roc Nation as her official musical home this morning with Ryan Seacrest.

The nine year-old's first single Whip My Hair, produced by newcomer Jukebox, has launched to rave reviews. Willows debut video will be shot in Los Angeles at the end of this month.  The catchy tune is a celebration of freedom, energy, expression and liberating yourself by whipping your hair.

On Willows unprecedented poise and talent Shawn Jay-Z Carter commented, "We at Roc Nation are excited to work with Willow.  She has an energy and enthusiasm about her music that is truly infectious.  It's rare to find an artist with such innate talent and creativity at such a young age.  Willow is about to embark on an incredible journey and we look forward to joining her as she grows in all aspects of her career."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the song. But I refuse to jam to a nine year old. No, no and no.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Haha, the song is kinda cute but she's so young I can't take her seriously...


----------



## knasarae

I'm at work so I can't check the song out until I get home.  Boy, Wil has some strong genes.  I see a little bit of Jada in Willow, but all three of his kids look like him.


----------



## YSoLovely

The song is cute, but signing to Jay-Z's label at 9? Dunno. She seems a little too young. Let her be a child for another 3 years and then try again imo. Could be much worse though, she could have signed to Diddy's label... 


btw, am I the only one who's slightly irritated how Will & Jada named their kids Willow and Jaden?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Haha, the song is kinda cute but she's so young I can't take her seriously...


 

same here. Jayden is adorable! that is all.


----------



## knasarae

YSoLovely said:


> The song is cute, but signing to Jay-Z's label at 9? Dunno. She seems a little too young. Let her be a child for another 3 years and then try again imo. Could be much worse though, she could have signed to Diddy's label...
> 
> 
> *btw, am I the only one who's slightly irritated how Will & Jada named their kids Willow and Jaden?*


 
I thought it was cute, and I like both those names anyway.  Willow is one of my favorite movies too and I always thought that sports anchor (Willow Bey) had a cool name.   Willow Bey = will obey, lmao.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Kind of weird that these kids are starting out so young in the industry when Will and Jada have emphasized how grateful they are for their own humble and modest beginnings. I know Trey said he wanted no part of the entertainment industry because he wanted to focus on football and school.

Oh well, I'm sure the Disney set will love Willow. She's cute, has an outgoing personality from what I've seen in interviews, and she loves fashion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

willow and jaden have always struck me as kids that try to hard to be adult, funny, etc.  To me, that's not normal.  Tre seems like he's so far removed from that, normal.  Could be because his mother isn't in 'hollywood' and helps keep him grounded.


----------



## Ladybug09

She has his ears too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> willow and jaden have always struck me as kids that try to hard to be adult, funny, etc. To me, that's not normal. Tre seems like he's so far removed from that, normal. Could be because his mother isn't in 'hollywood' and helps keep him grounded.


 

I agree.


----------



## Jahpson

Willow is signed with Jay Z?

I swear if I have to see the ROC hand sign one more time...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> willow and jaden have always struck me as kids that try to hard to be adult, funny, etc. To me, that's not normal. Tre seems like he's so far removed from that, normal. Could be because his mother isn't in 'hollywood' and helps keep him grounded.


 
It's not normal to me either. I saw Jaden on Leno or Letterman, and he was really trying hard to get the laughs which came off lame, whereas with Will, he's just naturally infectious and funny. The kids seem like they buy their own hype which is unfortunate because it's not cute.


----------



## gre8dane

YSoLovely said:


> The song is cute, *but signing to Jay-Z's label at 9? Dunno. She seems a little too young. Let her be a child for another 3 years and then try again imo.* Could be much worse though, she could have signed to Diddy's label...


 
I agree but more than three years.  Her parents are Hollywood, so it's not like they have to strike while the iron is hot.  Just leave it alone a few years yet!



Ladybug09 said:


> She has his ears too!


 
The ear scared me when I opened the page, it looks alienesque!



Jahpson said:


> Willow is signed with Jay Z?
> 
> *I swear if I have to see the ROC hand sign one more time*...


 
:lolots:  Yes!  And certainly not 37 year olds throwing the ROC sign!!!


----------



## knasarae

I watched Willow's radio interview.  She has gorgeous eyes....the shape and color.  The song.... meh, I'd probably like it if I was a kid.


----------



## Oruka

Jaden looks like Jada for me and Willow/Trey look like their dad.

I feel its Jada whos pushing the kids because she doesnt have a career, her stupid and badly acted show has been cancelled by TNT. 
For me, Willow has a nice voice but give it sometime to develop. She is only 9. The song is pretty generic and has been done by ciara, rihanna and Kerri. They should let her be a kid, go to school and continue singing at church and do an occasional movie in the summer time during school break.
Maybe at 18 after high school, she can sign to a label. When voice will be stronger and she will be more mature.
Im so surprised Will goes along with this plan because hes always so humble about having to work hard for his success and got his start after high school and acceptance to MIT.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Willow is signed with Jay Z?
> 
> I swear if I have to see the ROC hand sign one more time...


 
**throws up the ROC sign**


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Oruka said:


> Jaden looks like Jada for me and Willow/Trey look like their dad.
> 
> I feel its Jada whos pushing the kids because she doesnt have a career, her stupid and badly acted show has been cancelled by TNT.
> For me, Willow has a nice voice but give it sometime to develop. She is only 9. The song is pretty generic and has been done by ciara, rihanna and Kerri. They should let her be a kid, go to school and *continue singing at church *and do an occasional movie in the summer time during school break.
> Maybe at 18 after high school, she can sign to a label. When voice will be stronger and she will be more mature.
> Im so surprised Will goes along with this plan because hes always so humble about having to work hard for his success and got his start after high school and acceptance to MIT.


 
does she sing at the church of Scientology?


----------



## Jahpson

^ argh

I hear her song "whip my hair". Reminds me of Rihanna alittle. but the "whip my hair" sung over and over gave me a headache.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Jada's best work was _Jason's Lyric_


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Not going to lie, Set It Off is my movie. Blair Underwood looked too dang good in that movie.


----------



## Jahpson

I loved her on a Different World. :ninja:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BudgetBeauty said:


> Not going to lie, Set It Off is my movie. Blair Underwood looked too dang good in that movie.


 

oh yes!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I loved her on a Different World. :ninja:


 
I loved her as Lena! I thought it was so cute when Tupac (I think his character's name was Piccolo? lol) played her boyfriend. Whitley constantly dissing her always had me cracking up.


----------



## GOALdigger

YSoLovely said:


> The song is cute, but signing to Jay-Z's label at 9? Dunno. She seems a little too young. Let her be a child for another 3 years and then try again imo. Could be much worse though, she could have signed to Diddy's label...
> 
> 
> btw, am I the only one who's slightly irritated how Will & Jada named their kids Willow and Jaden?


 

didn't even notice that. lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BudgetBeauty said:


> Not going to lie, Set It Off is my movie. Blair Underwood looked too dang good in that movie.


 

yeah!


----------



## GOALdigger

That song is age apropiate and i can rocks with it.

swing their hair is the only thing a nine year old should be talking about.


----------



## knasarae

Jahpson said:


> ^ argh
> 
> I hear her song "whip my hair". Reminds me of Rihanna alittle. but the "whip my hair" sung over and over gave me a headache.


 
Yeah it was too much for me.  I had to turn it off.  If I was her age I'd probably have it on repeat, lol.


----------



## mikoism

i LOVE "whip my hair". Justin Beiber you better watch the heck out!!! Willow is coming for that SPOT. lol!


----------



## meela188

I love Whip my hair as well, it's age appropriate IMO


----------



## Charlie

I did not think the song was age appropriate... I think I am just reading too much into it because I am OLD!. The song is ok but I am still having mix feelings about "_whipping it hard_"... LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Jada Pinkett-Smith took daughter Willow Smith to the Naomi Campbell show with Dolce and Gabbana at this year's Milan Fashion Week.


http://www.taletela.com/news/2984/stylish-jada-pinkett-smith-shows-daughter-how-its-done


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Charlie said:


> I did not think the song was age appropriate... I think I am just reading too much into it because I am OLD!. The song is ok but I am still having mix feelings about "_whipping it hard_"... LOL


 

i finally heard it and thought the same until she started sayn whip her hair


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith took daughter Willow Smith to the Naomi Campbell show with Dolce and Gabbana at this year's Milan Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> http://www.taletela.com/news/2984/stylish-jada-pinkett-smith-shows-daughter-how-its-done


 

not liking Jadas look


----------



## Jahpson

btw, how do you whip hair?


----------



## knasarae

I saw the video when she was on Ryan Seacrest.  He asked her the same thing.  She just flung her head from side to side, lol.


----------



## la miss

~Fabulousity~ said:


> not liking Jadas look



She looks like Carmen Sandiego


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's like she's trying to hard and now it's rubbing off on the daughter...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I found Jada much more attractive when she was dating Will. I don't know if it was weight loss or plastic surgery, but she always looks off now. Her mother is ridiculously beautiful (looks younger than Jada, too!).


----------



## YSoLovely

Jahpson said:


> btw, how do you whip hair?













Jada & Willow were on TV earlier today. They asked Willow what career she wanted to do and she said something like "What mommie wants"  I'm all for kids expressing themselves, but if it's the parents who almost force their kids into the limelight, I shall remain sceptical... Willow also smiled when Jada said "big smile"...


----------



## dee-dee

YSoLovely said:


> Jada & Willow were on TV earlier today. They asked Willow what career she wanted to do and she said something like "What mommie wants"  I'm all for kids expressing themselves, but if it's the parents who almost force their kids into the limelight, I shall remain sceptical... Willow also smiled when Jada said "big smile"...


 
Man, that's really disturbing.  Something about Jada seems a little psychotic to me at times.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Jada & Willow were on TV earlier today. They asked Willow what career she wanted to do and she said something like *"What mommie wants"*  I'm all for kids expressing themselves, but if it's the parents who almost force their kids into the limelight, I shall remain sceptical... Willow also smiled when Jada said "big smile"...



children speak the truth... but this is sad..


----------



## YSoLovely

Ok, correction: Willow said "I'll let mommie decide" *rolls eyes*. Willow also has two stylists and she did not look like she was enjoying thing fashion week thing. She only smiled when she had a camera in her face.

One thing I like about German TV is that they're pretty critical of all those stage moms and I'm getting an increasingly bad feeling about this whole thing...


----------



## Oruka

I feel like they are going to be sorry later. This girl is only 9 yrs old, she should be in school and playing jump rope, not at Milan fashion week. 
If Jada had her own booming career she would leave these kids alone, just my 2 cents.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> not liking Jadas look





they both looked like a mess - but jada more so!  willow looked like a little girl for the first time in a long time in that red she had on.






> : Willow said "I'll let mommie decide"




well that is not too different from saying she said "What mommie wants" - if mommie is goind to decide then it IS what mommie wants!  i don't know what it is about them but there is something i just can't put my finger on.  there is so much more to them than what we see of them in public.


----------



## Nikk

Willow also told Ryan seacrest that she doesn't know her time tables and she is behind in school because she is always touring with her parents


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Nikk said:


> *Willow also told Ryan seacrest that she doesn't know her time tables* and she is behind in school because she is always touring with her parents



as a math teacher...i am sickened by this!  

i guess she will have financial advisors and accountants to take care of her money. what does she need math for?! *kidding*


----------



## bag-princess

Nikk said:


> Willow also told Ryan seacrest that she doesn't know her time tables and she is behind in school because she is always touring with her parents





  omg - that is really,really sad!! especially since they formed their own school - scientology based of course called the New Village Leadership Academy - and have not taken the time to make sure that their own daughter is learning what she needs to.  it makes me seriously wonder about jaden then! he always seems so cocky.





> If Jada had her own booming career she would leave these kids alone, just my 2 cents.




ITA with you!!  she also claims that "willow" also showed and interest in being in a band like jada had at the time!  even having will appear with her did not help them. it was a heavy metal band and people said they sounded like they were just screaming!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Nikk said:


> Willow also told Ryan seacrest that she doesn't know her time tables and she is behind in school because she is always touring with her parents


 
I am side-eyeing the heck out this family. I'm surprised that Will, who used to be a straight-A student, and got into MIT, isn't upset she's falling behind.

So glad Trey's mom kept his butt in school and let him pursue regular teen activities like sports.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Nikk said:


> Willow also told Ryan seacrest that she doesn't know her time tables and she is behind in school because she is always touring with her parents


 
this is a damn shame!! How can Will allow this to happen?  IIRC he scored really high on his SAT's, and his daughter, at 9yrs old doesn't know her times table?  smh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sad state of affairs....


----------



## Jahpson

ETA: that little girl don't know her time tables? SMGDH



YSoLovely said:


> Jada & Willow were on TV earlier today. They asked Willow what career she wanted to do and she said something like "What mommie wants"  I'm all for kids expressing themselves, but if it's the parents who almost force their kids into the limelight, I shall remain sceptical... Willow also smiled when Jada said "big smile"...




chile, If I whip my hair "real hard" I'm going to get whiplash!

knew that song was dangerous..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dee-dee said:


> Man, that's really disturbing. Something about Jada seems a little psychotic to me at times.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> children speak the truth... but this is sad..


 

SMH sadly I bet we will see Willow on true Hollywood Story one day talking about all this.


----------



## chantal1922

wow I always thought they had a tutor travel with them since they travel so often. SMH


----------



## bag-princess

chantal - i don't think even a tutor could keep up with those kids schedules! and obviously work is the most important thing right now and getting their little careers started!


----------



## Oruka

chantal1922 said:


> wow I always thought they had a tutor travel with them since they travel so often. SMH


 
Willow said on Ryan Seacrest that she has a travelling tutor but they dont have time to work because she is always doing some events with Jaden or herself.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that really is a shame, they are turning the kids into money making machines and not worried about their education. Maybe, just maybe those kids don't want to be entertainers. Its all kinds of wrong for them to enforce this on their kids!


----------



## Oruka

^I feel they want to be entertainers because thats what their parents do. But what if it doesnt work out for them, they are not going to know what a normal person life is like.
They can be child star that doesnt make it when they are adult ie. Maucauley Culkin. 

They should stay in school because the movie/music industry will still be around when they have graduated high school. Both their parents began pursuing music/acting after high school.


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Willow said on Ryan Seacrest that she has a travelling tutor but they dont have time to work because she is always doing some events with Jaden or herself.





omg!!!!  SMDH


----------



## babypie

YSoLovely said:


> The song is cute, but signing to Jay-Z's label at 9? Dunno. She seems a little too young. Let her be a child for another 3 years and then try again imo. Could be much worse though, she could have signed to Diddy's label...
> 
> 
> btw, am I the only one who's slightly irritated how Will & Jada named their kids Willow and Jaden?


 Ha yeah, kinda self obsessed.  Willow is a beautiful name, shame the girl had to look like her dad though.


----------



## chantal1922

Oruka said:


> ^I feel they want to be entertainers because thats what their parents do. But what if it doesnt work out for them, they are not going to know what a normal person life is like.
> They can be child star that doesnt make it when they are adult ie. Maucauley Culkin.
> 
> *They should stay in school because the movie/music industry will still be around when they have graduated high schoo*l. Both their parents began pursuing music/acting after high school.


ita.


----------



## Sassys

No comment

Willow Smith Brings Her Style to the Big Apple-10/19


----------



## Sassys

Will, Jada and Willow Smith: Whippin' Their Hair in NYC-10/18/10


----------



## chantal1922

I wonder how Willow is doing with her time tables


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The "Whip my hair" video is cute. No comment on her style though.....she's young and having fun. At least she looks age appropriate.

I would love Jada's look if she wasn't wearing that shrug, and the pantsuit was a dress.


----------



## bag-princess

chantal1922 said:


> I wonder how Willow is doing with her time tables




i am sure she still doesn't know them! i was so surprised when she admitted that she does NOT!  SMH   yes i am sure she is having loads of fun but not to know something as basic as that at her age is just wrong!  i would ask "where are her parents" but i can see they are busy being her talent agents and scouts!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I think 9 is a bit young to be in the business, but she does come from a showbiz family so it isn't much new to her. Not to mention she has the comfort of her dad's fortune as a safety net if the success dies down.


----------



## bag-princess

maybe when that success dies down - and it will because not even her father is hot all the time! - she will realize the value of an education and the mistake made by not paying attention to it.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

chantal1922 said:


> i wonder how willow is doing with her time tables


 
lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their kids seem too grown in the mouth but that is just me.

The one thing I think that is in their favor is that they are rich beyond belief and they are not doing this to pay greedy parents bills ala Britney and Lindsay. That helps.


----------



## Sassys

Whip My Hair Video : OFFICIAL


----------



## edsbgrl

She can really sing.  The video is adorable.

I can see this being played in the club and a lot of sore necks the next day. lol


----------



## sheishollywood

edsbgrl said:


> She can really sing.  The video is adorable.
> 
> I can see this being played in the club and a lot of sore necks the next day. lol



haha! She is really cute and she's definitely got talent. But holy cow, she resembles papa Will more than Jada. I think anyway.


----------



## Sassys

edsbgrl said:


> She can really sing.


 
We'll see when she sings live if she can really sing.  Anybody can sing in the studio and sound good.


----------



## knasarae

Yea she looks a lot like Wil.  The video is cute... gosh that would give me a headache though lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmm, I always wondered if she had PS.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I loved that Catherine Malandrino top in the 2nd pic.


----------



## meela188

^^I love that print.  I have the top, I picked up the dress as well when I caught it on sale.


----------



## Ladybug09

willow official video


http://cdn-cache.worldstarhiphop.co...trch=&vl=wshheZUWQm2WzbM3vB0k&ens=2&vid=28295


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm afraid this is a little too much, too young...


----------



## Ladybug09

I agree.


----------



## noon

ByeKitty said:


> I'm afraid this is a little too much, too young...



I agree. The song is catchy though.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ByeKitty said:


> I'm afraid this is a little too much, too young...


 
I agree. I was hoping they'd hold off until she was in her teens. In about 10 years, we'll have a very burnt out young woman.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

edsbgrl said:


> She can really sing. The video is adorable.
> 
> I can see this being played in the club and a lot of sore necks the next day. lol


 


Sassys said:


> We'll see when she sings live if she can really sing. Anybody can sing in the studio and sound good.


 

they already did I was at a club last Sat and it came on.
I don't think she can sing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jada is a mess


----------



## la miss

ByeKitty said:


> I'm afraid this is a little too much, too young...



I agree. She's too young. Poor thing.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I like the song and think she can sing. The video is cute too.


----------



## Sassys

Willow Smith on Ellen performing "Whip My Hair"


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I don't think she can sing, but I think she'll find a lot of success. She'll probably end up like Rihanna, a lot of catchy singles.

She's so young though. It's kind of weird seeing her actually performing.


----------



## Oruka

Girl needs to be in school


----------



## Sassys

oruka said:


> girl needs to be in school


 

amen!!


----------



## Touch

well i doubt will and jada will push thier kids to do something they had no genuine interest in. my guess is she saw jaden doing his thing being on red carpets and stuff and decided she wanted too try it out too. its VERY strange watching her perform b/c she is so damn tiny. hearing it is one thing b/c she sounds like rihanna but image is another


----------



## la miss

This video makes me feel the same way I feel when I watch videos of little Michael Jackson performing. I hope one day she will not be asking "have you seen my childhood"


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ditto. school. good.


----------



## Sassys

Shes gone from hair-raising to hair-whipping.

    Now, Willow Smiths rocking a new bowl-cut do. And we think we like it.

    Not only does it frame her cute face, but its not too over-the-top.

    Plus, it leaves room for the 10-year-old to experiment. Weve heard shes already added teal extensions to the back.

    Now that shes joining Justin Biebers European tour this Spring, who do you think will be making the biggest hair statement?


----------



## Nikk

I am sorry but she look a hot mess


----------



## Ladybug09

They need to let her be a kid...


----------



## bag-princess

she needs to be somewhere with her nose in a book!!!! (as my grandmother used to say!)  she has said a couple of times she does NOT know how to multiply because she has no time to study!!!  HELLO!!    smdh   
to me this is nothing but jada trying to live out her "wicked wisdom" days that did not amount to much at all!!  i heard that her band was not good at all so i guess she is going to be a stage mom for willow.


----------



## Nikk

I agree with everything you said


----------



## knasarae

Agreed. If her education is suffering they need to put the showbiz on hold. Smh.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ ita


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith's Son Trey out with his date


----------



## DC-Cutie

Some interesting words from Terry McMillian about how Will & Jada are raising their kids:

Waiting To Exhale and How Stella Got Her Groove Back Tweeted, It feels like the Smith children are being pimped and exploited. Or, theyre already hungry for fame. What about 4th grade? Cue the ruckus.

McMillan also wrote:

The Smith children already act like child stars. Theres an arrogance in their demeanor and behavior. I find it incredibly sad.

A lot of A-list movie stars shielded their children from the Hollywood-world until they were old enough to decide. Look at those who didnt.

Look at Lindsay. Phoenix. To name but a few. They miss out on childhood. Its more important than fame.

These kids dont already know what they love. Total ********. Theyre not prodigies. They think Hollywood is real.


http://bossip.com/336243/terry-mcmi...er-about-will-and-jada-smiths-children-90210/


----------



## bag-princess

i saw that a couple of weeks ago - and of course some people were just soooo upset that she dared to say anything bad about will and jada and how they raise there kids. saying that she was married to a man that she did not even know was gay as if that discredits the truth!  she was brave to say what ALOT of people have been thinking but would not dare say to their faces!


----------



## Sassys

I am torn about Willow and Jayden. I do agree I think they are both arrogant kids, BUT what do you do if your child wants to be in show business? Do you immediatley say no, what if the child has talent. There are a handful of child stars that turned into amazing adults. Raven Simone is the perfect example. Also, all of the Cosby Kids turned out pretty damn good (Lisa Bonet did not start acting out until she was in her very late teens, if not early 20's).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm just glad to see she's gowing into her looks


----------



## bag-princess

did you guys see the interview with willow in teen vogue??  i saw parts of it online - one of the questions was Favorite shopping spots. willow said Target mostly and the CVS store!!     now this is the first thing i have seen in a while where she sounds like the child she really is!


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith Spotted Dining Out at West Hollywood's Beso Restaurant- Feb 4


----------



## DC-Cutie

My How you doin' meter goes into overdrive when I see Will...:wondering


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> My How you doin' meter goes into overdrive when I see Will...:wondering


especially in that picture.

I wonder if he's good friends with John Travolta?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> especially in that picture.
> 
> I wonder if he's good friends with John Travolta?



well there are reports that the school he and Jada opened is funded in part by Scientologist...


----------



## Swanky

GAH! She looks like She by Sheree in that pic!


----------



## Ladybug09

No way.


----------



## Swanky

To me she does


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> well there are reports that the school he and Jada opened is funded in part by Scientologist...




and there are several teachers on staff that are from the scientology institute - plus will and jada both have been quoted as saying when they were asked that the schools courses are scientology based because they believe it has alot of good principles. but those are just coinky-dinkies because they are not scientologists.   that is their story and they will be damned if they don't stick to it!!!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

bag-princess said:


> and there are several teachers on staff that are from the scientology institute - plus will and jada both have been quoted as saying when they were asked that the schools courses are scientology based because they believe it has alot of good principles. but those are just coinky-dinkies because they are not scientologists. that is their story and they will be damned if they don't stick to it!!!!


 
LOL! Will has at least said he grew up with a Christian grandmother, and she'd go balistic if he were into Scientology. I feel like it's more Jada that's into Scientology.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> My How you doin' meter goes into overdrive when I see Will...:wondering


 

*singing* MJs you are not alone


----------



## gloss_gal

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *singing* MJs you are not alone


 
Big Daddy Will sho look good!


----------



## Jahpson

That looks so much like him!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hahaha sure does! ears and all. I'm surprised he's just getting one!


----------



## tweegy

The First pic looked like him....the second looked like Malcom X??! But the ears are down!!


----------



## BadRomance93

He needs to see a wax tailor, because his wax sleeves are too big and his wax jeans are too short.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, closer in it looks alot like him the 2nd was a little YIKES!
Bad Romance, that was funny.

He probably already has a figure, but Each museum location decides what Wax Content they would like to choose.

DC Mostly political
London - Brits
Vegas - Celebrity types
NY- A big mix.


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith and his children Willow and Jaden @ their Hotel in Birmingham


----------



## Sassys

Willow and Jaden smith arrive at LAX Airport 3.25


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> My How you doin' meter goes into overdrive when I see Will...:wondering


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> *singing* MJs you are not alone


 
*~* :lolots: *~*


----------



## Sassys

Will and Jada out in New York 6/13
source=jjb


----------



## Ladybug09

My Mom thinks Jada is too skinny, unhealthy skinny.


----------



## gsmom

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom thinks Jada is too skinny, unhealthy skinny.


 

it's weird...from the waist up she looks healthy and fit, but from the waist down...not so much.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom thinks Jada is too skinny, unhealthy skinny.


 

she's been looking that way for the last few years


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Jada's shoe choices. She's ALWAYS wearing a hot shoe.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she's been looking that way for the last few years


 Yep, and My Mom's been said she's not healthy for the past few years.


----------



## GOALdigger

luvs*it* said:


> *~* :lolots: *~*


 
I'd wouldn't be surprised if he was either. I'd be like about time. lol


----------



## meela188

I love how they still hold hands. I remember many years ago at some red carpet event, Jada and Will weren't even looking at one another but they just happened to reach out for eachother's hand at the same time. It was a really cute moment that stuck with me.


----------



## Sassys

Will and Jada Pinkett Smith are showing off their incredible adobe hacienda in Malibu for a spread in the September issue of Architectural Digest.

The A-list couple explains that the home was a deeply personal project, with hundreds of master woodworkers, plasterers, metalsmiths, stonemasons, and upholsterers contributing their expertise. Everything needed to be done by hand, Will says. We wanted to feel the love and labor that went into every piece of this place.

For Will and me this home was always a spiritual endeavor, Jada says of the house that is home to their children  10-year-old Willow, 13-year-old Jaden and Trey, Wills 18-year-old son from his first marriage. Were very earthy, organic people. We wanted to create a family retreat, something made by hand and as natural as possible, something that ties back to the land.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I saw this on another blog and to quote one of the quotes by a poster on that blog...

"What it look like? Money, money, money"  *rapping*  nice!


----------



## knasarae

Beautiful!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It looks like a spa. And it is drop dead gorgeous. Congrats to them and hard work!

He is one of the most recognizable faces on the planet and yet you rarely if ever see paparazzi pics of them away from the red carpet.


----------



## chantal1922

beautiful home


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> it's weird...from the waist up she looks healthy and fit, but from the waist down...not so much.


 

your avatar


----------



## gsmom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> your avatar


 



(we really need a vulgar smilie)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> (we really need a vulgar smilie)


 

I think this is as good as it gets


----------



## gsmom

ugh...reminds me of my ex-dh...does nothing for me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> ugh...reminds me of my ex-dh...does nothing for me.


 

:lolots: I take it he had thick eyebrows and teeth?


----------



## gsmom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots: I take it he had thick eyebrows and teeth?


 
I wish that was the worst of it. 

Jewish (i'm Jewish too), only child, totally attached to his mommy. Oh, and a hypochondriac who was blacklisted from every doctor's office in town.
If it was any indicator....I agreed to go to couples counseling at the urging of his shrink as his shrink agreed to counsel us both. By the time that was over, the shrink had discharged him as a patient and was seeing me exclusively for divorce counseling. Sheesh...even his own doctor couldn't take it. Loved that doctor.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> I wish that was the worst of it.
> 
> Jewish (i'm Jewish too), only child, totally attached to his mommy. Oh, and a hypochondriac who was blacklisted from every doctor's office in town.
> If it was any indicator....I agreed to go to couples counseling at the urging of his shrink as his shrink agreed to counsel us both. By the time that was over, the shrink had discharged him as a patient and was seeing me exclusively for divorce counseling. Sheesh...even his own doctor couldn't take it. Loved that doctor.


 
wowzers


----------



## Ladybug09

will looks so young. beautiful house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the interior of that house..


----------



## Sweetpea83

gsmom said:


> I wish that was the worst of it.
> 
> Jewish (i'm Jewish too), only child, totally attached to his mommy. Oh, and a hypochondriac who was blacklisted from every doctor's office in town.
> If it was any indicator....I agreed to go to couples counseling at the urging of his shrink as his shrink agreed to counsel us both. By the time that was over, the shrink had discharged him as a patient and was seeing me exclusively for divorce counseling. Sheesh...even his own doctor couldn't take it. Loved that doctor.


----------



## Sassys

WILL SMITH AND JADA
Reportedly SEPARATE
Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith have separated ... this according to In Touch Weekly. 

Will and Jada have been married for 13 years and have two extremely famous children together -- Jaden and Willow. 

Will has another son, Trey, from a previous marriage. 

TMZ placed a call to Jada's rep, Karynne Tencer, who told us ... "What? In Touch said that? I know nothing about this ... Lord. I'm going back to bed."

tmz.com


----------



## chantal1922

Wow if it is true.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope not.


----------



## pinklipgloss33




----------



## chantal1922

@ Jada's rep


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lord. I'm going back to bed."


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lol! That's funny as hell, the reps comment i mean


----------



## GOALdigger

"extremely famous children" really. side eye.


----------



## Geena1999

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jada-Pinkett-separate-13-years-marriage.html


----------



## michie

WTH? Really?


----------



## lastpurse

Wow, I can't believe that.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Didn't see this one coming.  Sad.


----------



## KatsBags

I always believed this marriage was more of a business arrangement so I'm not, at all, surprised... sadly.


----------



## MJDaisy

wow i am actually shocked.


----------



## coachariffic

I'm with you guys I am shocked at this.  

Just wow.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ah, maybe this is the reason why they didnt attend "Americas Royal Wedding" j/k


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Hmm...for some reason I can't say I am too too shocked about this...

I mean they do look like "the perfect couple" from the outside, but you can never tell from these things.

Anyway, sorry this happened, what a shame, hopefully all for the best.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hope it's not true.

Major side-eye to In Touch Weekly though......it's not like they're a reliable source.


----------



## honeylove316

I heard about this earlier. So... Will is soon to be single? hmm. 

Reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Jerry and Elaine were waiting for another couple to get divorced so they could scoop them up for themselves. 

I hope its amicable though because I don't want to hear anything bad about Will. They know too much about each other and it would be UGLY.But I'd still want to know the real scoop though...


----------



## angelnyc89

Didn't see this one coming.


----------



## Sassys

I have always said, if Will and Jada break-up there is NO hope for any hollywood marriage.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, first Nick Ashford, now Will and Jada! What the heck else?!!

I wonder if all that pushing their kids into the limelight caused some stress. Well I'm sad to hear this. I thought they made a cute couple.


----------



## knasarae

I need one of them to confirm it.  I refuse!!!!



Sassys said:


> I have always said, if Will and Jada break-up there is NO hope for any hollywood marriage.


 
this!


----------



## Brina

They have been on the cover of Architectural Digest as a happy couple and now they separate? Can't believe this! But it's confusing that the reps haven't made a statement yet. Hope it's not true!

This pic was taken back in June







I know that they could be just acting, but ... let's wait until the reps say something!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just read on twitter that according to a "family member" Will and Jada are not separating...


----------



## Jayne1

So... all that talk (even recently) about their sexual life and how they keep the lust alive and how devoted they are as a couple was... not true?


----------



## bag-princess

When contacted by Access Hollywood on Tuesday, a rep for Jada said, "She has nothing to say right now."  



people are so desperate for role models that they turn to hollywood for inspiration!    i have seen on other boards people say that if it's true they will give up on true love!  these people are just what you want them to see just like any other hollywood pair.  there have been rumors about one of them being gay for years and that they have a very open marriage. so no - i am not shocked,surprised or upset. looks can always be decieving! but it will be very interesting to see how true or not this is!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> When contacted by Access Hollywood on Tuesday, a rep for Jada said, "She has nothing to say right now."
> 
> 
> 
> *people are so desperate for role models that they turn to hollywood for inspiration! *  *i have seen on other boards people say that if it's true they will give up on true love!*  these people are just what you want them to see just like any other hollywood pair.  there have been rumors about one of them being gay for years and that they have a very open marriage. so no - i am not shocked,surprised or upset. *looks can always be decieving!* but it will be very interesting to see how true or not this is!




 I've read those comments too and my reaction is 

I'll be a little sad if the rumors are true because I liked them together but in no way, shape, or form will it affect my outlook on love. No one knows what was going on behind closed doors between them.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've read those comments too and my reaction is
> 
> I'll be a little sad if the rumors are true because I liked them together but in no way, shape, or form will it affect my outlook on love.* No one knows what was going on behind closed doors between them.*


Except she had this annoying habit of telling everyone what was going on, when she was being interviewed.  They had a great bond, they wee raising their children to be better than the rest and they had a fabulous sex life.

Funny, people always said she was protesting too much, but I believed her because I'm gullible...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, but even then she was telling you what she wanted you to know or believe. I highly doubt she was telling you the nitty gritty about their relationship......most people don't volunteer that kind of info to the world.


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've read those comments too and my reaction is
> 
> I'll be a little sad if the rumors are true because I liked them together but in no way, shape, or form will it affect my outlook on love.* No one knows what was going on behind closed doors between them*.


so true


----------



## Chanel522

I always loved him, but never was a fan of hers.  They make an adorable family though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope it isn't true because I don't want In Touch to have the satisfaction of getting 1 or 2 stories right out of a billion they report that are wrong.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> I hope it isn't true because I don't want In Touch to have the satisfaction of getting 1 or 2 stories right out of a billion they report that are wrong.



 IKR. God forbid people start looking at In Touch weekly as a reliable source.


----------



## YSoLovely

Oh no. Hope it's not true.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Except she had this annoying habit of telling everyone what was going on, when she was being interviewed.  They had a great bond, they wee raising their children to be better than the rest and they had a fabulous sex life.
> 
> Funny, people always said she was protesting too much, but I believed her because I'm gullible...





oh yea - i was one of those that was saying "me thinks thou doth protest waaaaaay too much girl!"    she had to tell it all every single chance she got. there sex was just mind blowing to hear her tell it - and she did!!!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've read those comments too and my reaction is





that is the strangest comment from your rep!!!  did nothing but fuel the fire.


----------



## Encore Hermes

SMH, hope it isn't true but that spread in AD makes me wonder a little.  Estates have been known to be shown off in magazines right before they are put on the market. I hope one of their reps makes a statement soon and I hope it says the rumor is BS

" It took 7 years to build & create and they moved in 7 years ago.* But it's their first time showing such intimate pics, and they don't disappoint."


----------



## YSoLovely

Ok, I just read that Will's son denied the divorce rumors on twitter. Why couldn't the rep do the same?
Does one of them have a movie / album coming out soon?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> SMH, hope it isn't true but that spread in AD makes me wonder a little.  Estates have been known to be shown off in magazines right before they are put on the market. *I hope one of their reps makes a statement soon and I hope it says the rumor is BS
> *






they already have - When contacted by Access Hollywood on Tuesday, a rep for Jada said, "She has nothing to say right now.":okay:


----------



## bag-princess

i missed the "hawthorne" episode but my mom emailed me the next morning saying that jada and marc anthony looked a little bit too real together in that sex scene that they did.  and she read that jlo did NOT like it - now this.  she is bragging about how right she was now!!


----------



## coachariffic

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20522172,00.html

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ith-jada-pinkett-smith-have-not-split-2011238

A Pal and their son say they haven't split but who really knows.


----------



## Sassys

coachariffic said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20522172,00.html
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ith-jada-pinkett-smith-have-not-split-2011238
> 
> A Pal and their son say they haven't split but who really knows.


 

Because children know everything about their parent's marriage


----------



## michie

KatsBags said:


> I always believed this marriage was more of a business arrangement so I'm not, at all, surprised... sadly.



Jada got a couple hollywood kids out of it, if the rumor's true. Way more than she would've had without Will Smith.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Because children know everything about their parent's marriage



He could have called his father and asked him...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> He could have called his father and asked him...


 
True.

Also, just becuase a couple seperate, does not mean they will divorce. Hugh Hefner was seperated for YEARS.


----------



## coachariffic

Sassys said:


> Because children know everything about their parent's marriage



Exactly!


----------



## coachariffic

> A rep for Jada Pinkett Smith is opening up to ET about rumors that she and husband Will Smith have split up.
> 
> Karynne Tencer tells ET, "Everything about the Marc Anthony story is completely false, *but we are not commenting on whether they are separating or not."*
> 
> On Tuesday, In Touch Weekly reported that a source told the magazine that Will and Jada had decided to separate after 13 years of marriage.
> 
> A rumor surfaced that Jada was cheating with Marc, her Hawthorne co-star and love interest.
> 
> The couple has two children together, Karate Kid star Jaden, 13, and 10-year-old Willow, who became famous last year when her single Whip My Hair became an Internet smash. Jada is also stepmother to Will's son, Trey, from his previous marriage to Sheree Zampino.



http://www.etonline.com/news/113614_Jada_Pinkett_Smith_Speaks/index.html

Sound separated to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Everything about Jada and Marc Anthony is false," Pinkett Smith's rep says. She adds: *"In regard to Jada and Will, I will not comment on their personal lives.*

**

That isn't a denial.


----------



## Ladybug09

'I did NOT have an affair with Marc Anthony,' says Jada Pinkett-Smith amid rumours of split from Will SmithSpokesperson refuses to deny split, but actor's son is adamant the couple haven't parted ways 
By Daily Mail Reporter

Last updated at 8:15 PM on 23rd August 2011

Comments (0) Add to My Stories Share 

Jada Pinkett-Smith has today denied having an affair with her Hawthorne co-star Marc Anthony. 

The 39-year-old issued a statement via her publicist to address industry whispers of a liaison with Jennifer Lopez's ex husband, who joined her TV show as a love interest last year.

But, notably, she failed to deny reports her 13-year marriage to Will Smith is over. 

'All the rumours regarding Marc Anthony and Jada are false. Completely untrue,' Jada's spokesperson, Karynne Tencer, said today.
'As for [the reports of a split between] Will and Jada, I'm not commenting on their personal life.'
 Split rumours: Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith pictured together in Hawaii last month 
In Hawthorne, Jada plays widowed chief nursing officer Christina, who juggles the demands of her career with bringing up a teenage daughter. She is also an executive producer the show. 

Anthony was initially introduced as a guest star playing police detective Nick Renata, but is now a series regular.He also serves as the show's executive music producer.
A representative for Anthony, who split from Lopez last month after seven years, also addressed the rumours, saying: 'We unequivocally deny this. Enough is enough. There are families involved, children involved, friendships involved. This is NOT true.'

While Hollywood power couple Will and Jada, who married in 1997, are yet to set the record straight on the state of their marriage, the actor's son is adamant the pair haven't parted ways. 

Trey Smith, 18, who is the actor's child from his first marriage, tweeted today: 'Will and Jada getting a DIVORCE .. NOT TRUE AT ALL !!'
  Co-stars: Marc Anthony joined the cast of Jada's TV show Hawthorne last year 

He later added: #Did #WillandJada split? No they did NOT split ! False information ..its not true RETWEET!!!'
The pair, who earned £20&#8201;million between them last year alone, have two children together - Jaden, 13, and Willow, ten. 

Will, 40, has been divorced before. He split from Trey's mother - former fashion design student Sheree Zampino in 1995 - after three years together. 
 Twitter talk: Will's son Trey denied reports of a separation today 
Will and Jada first met in 1990 when she auditioned for the his girlfriend on his hit TV show, The Fresh Prince.
She was rejected for the part because she was considered too short.  

Jada was a source of comfort for Will after his first marriage ended and in 1997, they wed in a lavish ceremony at a mansion near her hometown of Baltimore in front 100 friends and family.
She was two months' pregnant with their son at the time.
Will and Jada certainly showed no signs of trouble during their interview with Architectural Digest magazine only weeks ago, in which they opened the doors of their luxury Malibu home and happily posed for an intimate family photo shoot.



Famous family: Will and Jada have two children together Jaden, 13 and Willow, ten 

When describing the layout of the 25,000sq ft house, Will gushed that it had been designed with no 'dead ends&#8230; to create an infinite cycle that represented what Jada and I hoped for our love'.
Jada also told the magazine: 'We wanted to create a family retreat, something made by hand and as natural as possible, something that ties back to the land.'

She continued: 'Whatever it becomes, the craftsmanship will always represent our union and the love of our family.'
Last year, Jada spoke about the secrets to her long marriage and insisted they were a perfect match.

'We always have people that we&#8217;re attracted to that we talk about,' she told WJLB in Detroit. 'That don&#8217;t stop just because your married. Somebody&#8217;s always gonna catch your eye. That&#8217;s real. 


 No sign of trouble: The pair opened the doors of their Malibu home last month to Architectural Digest 
'Somebody&#8217;s gonna always be prettier than me, somebody&#8217;s always gonna be more in awe of him than me, and he gonna be like [in Will&#8217;s voice] "Yo she really likes me". But as far as somebody being right for us... is there somebody right for a nice night? Maybe. But somebody that can sustain our life and sustain what we&#8217;ve built together, absolutely not!'

 The bride (and groom) wore white: The couple both dressed in Badgley Mischka for their 1997 nuptials. Jada was two months' pregnant with Jaden at the time 
Will is one of the biggest film stars in Hollywood, with his blockbuster hits including Independence Day, I, Robot, Hitch, I Am Legend, The Pursuit of Happyness and I Am Legend.
He has also had a string of music hits including the 1998 track Just The Two Of Us, which he dedicated to his first son Trey. The lyrics included: 'It didn't work out with me and your mom/But yo, push come to shove/You was conceived in love.'
Jada, who enjoyed success with her acting career early on, recently spoke of her decision to sacrifice her singing aspirations for the sake of her family. 

In an interview with the August issue of Redbook magazine she claimed she even turned down a chance to perform with Guns & Roses to support her children's budding careers. 

'It was excruciating, completely excruciating,' Jada said of her decision. 

'When Jaden was auditioning for The Pursuit of Happyness, my band had just gotten an offer to open for Guns N&#8217; Roses in Europe.'

'For me, that was unbelievable. But the choice was: I could be a rock star, or I could be on the set with my son to make sure he was healthy and happy. We all know how that story ended!'

Jada admitted she would rather be performing but she knows that her duty is to her children.

  Rising stars: The couple's son Jaden became the highest paid child star in Hollywood after his role in The Karate Kid while Willow had a hit with her debut single Whip My Hair
 First wife: Will with Sheree Zampino, whom he divorced in 1995 after three years together. They have a son, Trey, together

'I had to make choices. Believe me, I would still be on the road with my band, Wicked Wisdom, and making as many movies as I can a year, and doing all sorts of other things if I didn't have the responsibility of a family.'
'But I have children with their own talents and dreams, and I know I have to be standing next to them for that journey.'
Jaden this year become the highest paid child star in Hollywood - earning a staggering £2m from his role in The Karate Kid, which Jada produced.

Willow also enjoyed phenomenal international success with her debut single Whip My Hair last year and supported Justin Bieber on his UK tour. 
Jada recently hit back at critics who branded her a pushy parent, insisting she was simply allowing her children to pursue their dreams. 

&#8216;Our children are allowed to stay in the paradigm of being a child,&#8217; she said. 

&#8216;They don&#8217;t have to take care of their families: become the breadwinners, become the complete emotional, physical and financial focus that happens to many child stars.'
Will has been busy filming the third instalment of his hit franchise, Men In Black. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-Jada-Pinkett-Smith-over.html#ixzz1VspPdLWK


----------



## knasarae

Well, Will & Jada (if they are separating) won't affect my views on relationships in general but as far as _Hollywood_ relationships... yea doesn't seem like anyone can make it nowadays.  But I don't know... like I said I'll believe it when one of them confirms it.


----------



## carvedwords

Sounds like a split to me.  If they hadn't her rep would have flatly denied the rumors.


----------



## coachariffic

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/23/will-smith-jada-pinkett-separating_n_933951.html#s336458



> UPDATE IV: Smith and Pinkett have put out a statement denying the rumors, saying, "Although we are reluctant to respond to these types of press reports, the rumors circulating about our relationship are completely false. We are still together, and our marriage is intact


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Good. Now on to the next.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Intouchweekly reports a split.  

I am sorry, but for heavens sake I am sick and tired of these mega star parents allowing their children to pursue their dreams in this fashion.  They are children.  It is your job to protect them and let them be children.  And, you know what parents with all the time you have to take out of your lives helping your children pursue their dreams your marriages fall apart.  Wake up.  

Yes I am ranting!  I just wish I could shake these parents by their darn shoulders.

Mega star parents...you have all the money in the world...you don't need more.  Your best money could be spent investing in your relationship. Oh, thats right, that doesn't cost money.  The price you pay is with your heart and investing your emotions and not being all about "you"! In the end all that matters are relationships.  Wake up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

glad that's finished. 


And seriously,  can _anybody_ picture Jada with Marc Anthony?


----------



## chantal1922

Encore Hermes said:


> glad that's finished.
> 
> 
> And seriously,  can _anybody_ picture Jada with Marc Anthony?


lol girl no!


----------



## JazzyJaz

Will's oldest son tweeted the rumors were false.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Encore Hermes said:


> glad that's finished.
> 
> 
> And seriously,  can _anybody_ picture Jada with Marc Anthony?




I can't picture him with any woman...ick.


----------



## Jayne1

They say it's not true:

http://www.essence.com/2011/08/23/will-smith-jada-pinkett-smith-split-false-says-joint-statement/


----------



## honeylove316

Well Marc did pull JLo and miss universe for crying out loud. He's not nice to look at, but that voice? too sessy. Just sing and put a bag over your head.


----------



## Luccibag

I can not only picture her with Marc Anthony but I saw it on Hawthorne.  HOT.  He's definitely got sex appeal.  Miss Universe thought so, and so did JLO


----------



## DesigningStyle

Jayne1 said:


> They say it's not true:
> 
> http://www.essence.com/2011/08/23/will-smith-jada-pinkett-smith-split-false-says-joint-statement/



TMZ says it's not true.  I think they are a pretty good source!  

I am thinking Jada must have read my rant!  LOL


----------



## michie

Why did their marriage pop up out of the blue, though? Where there's smoke, there's fire?


----------



## Jayne1

Luccibag said:


> I can not only picture her with Marc Anthony but I saw it on Hawthorne.  HOT.  He's definitely got sex appeal.  Miss Universe thought so, and so did JLO


I know what you mean -- but as you said, I've seen in in videos and movies, etc, and he can be very, very appealing...


----------



## coachariffic

DesigningStyle said:


> TMZ says it's not true.  I think they are a pretty good source!
> 
> I am thinking Jada must have read my rant!  LOL



TMZ also published the report that they were separating so who knows what's going on. I told my sister about the break up, if it's on TMZ it must be true. Guess that's not case.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Did she get tired of Will & Tom C.'s relationship I wonder lol


----------



## pursegrl12

i hope it's true, i'm sick of hearing how much sex they have.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I couldn't care very much about celeb marriages, but if they were to divorce, I would be slightly shocked.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pursegrl12 said:


> i hope it's true, i'm sick of hearing how much sex they have.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Did she get tired of Will & Tom C.'s relationship I wonder lol


 




pursegrl12 said:


> i hope it's true, i'm sick of hearing how much sex they have.


----------



## anitalilac

I love her in Hawthorne...is there a new season in the States?


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Smith Shop in Malibu

Time to put those rumors to rest! Will Smith and wife Jada Pinkett Smith look very much together while on a Wednesday afternoon shopping trip in L.A.

people.com


----------



## quynh_1206

pursegrl12 said:


> i hope it's true, i'm sick of hearing how much sex they have.


 
Hahaha! Exactly what I was thinking when I heard of this rumor!


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Smith Shop in Malibu
> 
> Time to put those rumors to rest! Will Smith and wife Jada Pinkett Smith look very much together while on a Wednesday afternoon shopping trip in L.A.
> 
> people.com


Oy.  Their PR people told them to get out there and with big smiles on their faces.  You can see they feel stupid... I hate being manipulated!!


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Oy. Their PR people told them to get out there and with big smiles on their faces. You can see they feel stupid... I hate being manipulated!!


 
Agree! Me thinks, in a couple of months, they are going to change their tune and admit something is up.

I have always said, "tabloids usually get 3% of their story correct"


----------



## Swanky

Oh LAWDY!!!  Now they're saying she and Marc Anthony are hooking up! 
This may be why JLo and he broke up and now Will and Jada!?


----------



## Touch

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh LAWDY!!!  Now they're saying she and Marc Anthony are hooking up!
> This may be why JLo and he broke up and now Will and Jada!?


I hope jada is smarter than that. if I was going to jeopardize my union/family/ a man worth as much as will is, it certainly wouldnt be for marc... yes he's a talented singer and all but he looks like a crackhead with a napoleon complex lol.

Besides dont they have an open marriage? Why would infidelity be an issue now?


----------



## sdkitty

my thoughts exactly
how they go to people's homes and have sex in their hosts kitchen or bathroom or whatever....really...too much information



quynh_1206 said:


> Hahaha! Exactly what I was thinking when I heard of this rumor!


----------



## kirsten

It was surely no coincidence that Will Smith and wife Jada mustered up their biggest smiles today as they made a public outing in the wake of reports their marriage is on the rocks.

The smiling Hollywood couple put on a united front as they went shopping in Malibu this morning, laughing and chatting with fans as they were snapped by the eager paparazzi.

The couple - who have been married for 13 years - also put on a tactile show as they went for brunch together at a nearby cafe.

It comes after the couple yesterday denied reports their marriage is in trouble and that Jada has had on off-screen fling with her Hawthorne co-star Marc Anthony, and now estranged husband of Jennifer Lopez.

Anthony's spokesman also 'unequivocally' dismissed the allegations as false. Will insisted their marriage was very much 'intact' in his statement while Jada's representative denied the liaison with Anthony, but refused to comment on Will and Jada's personal life.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Why is she wearing boots like that in the middle of summer???
Most people go to Malibu to dress "beachy"in the summer!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh LAWDY!!!  Now they're saying she and Marc Anthony are hooking up!
> This may be why JLo and he broke up and now Will and Jada!?





my mom knows i like to watch "hawthorne" but i missed the epi with the hot love scene with her and marc. she emailed me the next morning saying that they looked like they were so into that scene and she felt like she was watching them through a window!   she said "i am telling you something is going on with those two!"    i always said that jada and her talk of their hot sex and how often and where it takes place was a lot of talk - who was she trying so hard to convince that they were so perfect and so in love?????

and those pics of them out shopping prove nothing - when does will NOT love to laugh and talk and take pics with his fans!


----------



## knasarae

Touch said:


> I hope jada is smarter than that. if I was going to jeopardize my union/family/ a man worth as much as will is, it certainly wouldnt be for marc... yes he's a talented singer and all but he looks like a crackhead with a napoleon complex lol.
> 
> *Besides dont they have an open marriage? Why would infidelity be an issue now?*


 
That's what I originally thought but just because she and Will have an open marriage doesn't necessarily mean the other people involved do ya know?  Not saying Jada and Marc did fool around but just something to think about.



sdkitty said:


> my thoughts exactly
> how they go to people's homes and have sex in their hosts kitchen or bathroom or whatever....really...too much information


 
Eeeuw really??


----------



## bag-princess

yes she has actually opened her mouth many times and told the world about having sex in people's homes that they happened to be at - one time it was a visit to "the view" where she decided to share this little bit!  and she said that getting busy in public places was not beyond them either and that they take advantage of it,too!!!   yea - i always thought that she was putting this info out as a big show for people.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Agree! Me thinks, in a couple of months, they are going to change their tune and admit something is up.
> 
> *I have always said, "tabloids usually get 3% of their story correct*"


 yep, I always tell people that a certain portion has to be true or they can get sued for libel.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

bag-princess said:


> yes she has actually opened her mouth many times and told the world about having sex in people's homes that they happened to be at - one time it was a visit to "the view" where she decided to share this little bit!  and she said that getting busy in public places was not beyond them either and that they take advantage of it,too!!!   yea - i always thought that she was putting this info out as a big show for people.



That's disgusting, lol


----------



## kirsten

Well here's a blind item that very likely has absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, zero, nil, rien du tout to do with Will & Jada:






We know you&#8217;re hearing conflicting reports about a certain celebrity couple. So, you want to know what&#8217;s really going on? Of course you do! Here you go:

1. Saying that their marriage is &#8220;intact&#8221; is simply a fresh way of saying that they are not yet divorced. Therefore, it is a true statement.

2. Celebrities want to be in control of the timing of announcements about their personal lives. They get really irritated when information leaks out prematurely. This couple is no exception. The info was leaked and they are furious. Expect them and their publicist/s to continue to deny any rumors to maintain a modicum of control until all the pieces are in place for the divorce.

3. Whenever a couple insists on excessive PDA and statements about how manly/ womanly/ sexually active they are, you should immediately suspect that at least one of them is bearding for the other. In this case, it&#8217;s a double bearding.

4. There are two publicists involved, not just one, and they are not playing well together. One contributing factor is a recent agent/agency shuffle.

5. Although the couple hasn&#8217;t really spent any time together in the past month or so, the one thing on which all publicists can agree is&#8230;
photo ops! So you should expect several staged photo ops in the near future of the &#8220;intact&#8221; family. There will be lots of big, fake smiles
and boisterous, fake laughter and playful, fake cuddling. They&#8217;re actors, people. All of them. Actors know how to fake happyness.

5. Leaking information that a woman is having a secret affair with her costar is a very creative way of trying to convince people that your client is heterosexual. She is not.

7. Don&#8217;t expect anyone to come out of the closet on this one as a result of the divorce. Their livelihoods depend on them being perceived as stereotypes of an A-list masculine action hero and a sexy and devoted mom.

8. Threats of lawsuits are mere blustering and are meant to discourage the media from printing additional stories. The truth is that this couple would never actually expose themselves to discovery (e.g. interrogatories, depositions, requests to produce documents).

9. They&#8217;re done.

10. Yes, we&#8217;re sure. We have only one degree of separation from this couple.


----------



## honeylove316

LOL at all the hidden movie references. Happyness? One degree of separation? very slick lol


----------



## Jasmine K.

Awww I'm sad that this couple is breaking up. I'm just waiting for them to put aside this facade and drop the real news.


----------



## knasarae

kirsten said:


> Well here's a blind item that very likely has absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, zero, nil, rien du tout to do with Will & Jada:
> 
> 
> 
> We know youre hearing conflicting reports about a certain celebrity couple. So, you want to know whats really going on? Of course you do! Here you go:
> 
> 1. Saying that their marriage is intact is simply a fresh way of saying that they are not yet divorced. Therefore, it is a true statement.
> 
> 2. Celebrities want to be in control of the timing of announcements about their personal lives. They get really irritated when information leaks out prematurely. This couple is no exception. The info was leaked and they are furious. Expect them and their publicist/s to continue to deny any rumors to maintain a modicum of control until all the pieces are in place for the divorce.
> 
> 3. Whenever a couple insists on excessive PDA and statements about how manly/ womanly/ sexually active they are, you should immediately suspect that at least one of them is bearding for the other. In this case, its a double bearding.
> 
> 4. There are two publicists involved, not just one, and they are not playing well together. One contributing factor is a recent agent/agency shuffle.
> 
> 5. Although the couple hasnt really spent any time together in the past month or so, the one thing on which all publicists can agree is
> photo ops! So you should expect several staged photo ops in the near future of the intact family. There will be lots of big, fake smiles
> and boisterous, fake laughter and playful, fake cuddling. Theyre actors, people. All of them. Actors know how to fake happyness.
> 
> 5. Leaking information that a woman is having a secret affair with her costar is a very creative way of trying to convince people that your client is heterosexual. She is not.
> 
> 7. Dont expect anyone to come out of the closet on this one as a result of the divorce. Their livelihoods depend on them being perceived as stereotypes of an A-list masculine action hero and a sexy and devoted mom.
> 
> 8. Threats of lawsuits are mere blustering and are meant to discourage the media from printing additional stories. The truth is that this couple would never actually expose themselves to discovery (e.g. interrogatories, depositions, requests to produce documents).
> 
> 9. Theyre done.
> 
> 10. Yes, were sure. We have only one degree of separation from this couple.


 
Ha! They call that a blind item???


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Ha! They call that a blind item???


I was just thinking that!  lol


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Well here's a blind item that very likely has absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, zero, nil, rien du tout to do with Will & Jada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know youre hearing conflicting reports about a certain celebrity couple. So, you want to know whats really going on? Of course you do! Here you go:
> 
> 1. Saying that their marriage is intact is simply a fresh way of saying that they are not yet divorced. Therefore, it is a true statement.
> 
> 2. Celebrities want to be in control of the timing of announcements about their personal lives. They get really irritated when information leaks out prematurely. This couple is no exception. The info was leaked and they are furious. Expect them and their publicist/s to continue to deny any rumors to maintain a modicum of control until all the pieces are in place for the divorce.
> 
> 3. Whenever a couple insists on excessive PDA and statements about how manly/ womanly/ sexually active they are, you should immediately suspect that at least one of them is bearding for the other. In this case, its a double bearding.
> 
> 4. There are two publicists involved, not just one, and they are not playing well together. One contributing factor is a recent agent/agency shuffle.
> 
> 5. Although the couple hasnt really spent any time together in the past month or so, the one thing on which all publicists can agree is
> photo ops! So you should expect several staged photo ops in the near future of the intact family. There will be lots of big, fake smiles
> and boisterous, fake laughter and playful, fake cuddling. Theyre actors, people. All of them. Actors know how to fake happyness.
> 
> 5. Leaking information that a woman is having a secret affair with her costar is a very creative way of trying to convince people that your client is heterosexual. She is not.
> 
> 7. Dont expect anyone to come out of the closet on this one as a result of the divorce. Their livelihoods depend on them being perceived as stereotypes of an A-list masculine action hero and a sexy and devoted mom.
> 
> 8. Threats of lawsuits are mere blustering and are meant to discourage the media from printing additional stories. The truth is that this couple would never actually expose themselves to discovery (e.g. interrogatories, depositions, requests to produce documents).
> 
> 9. Theyre done.
> 
> 10. Yes, were sure. We have only one degree of separation from this couple.







blind item?????

puh-lease!!!   ray charles could see  who they are talking about!!!


----------



## LADC_chick

What's so funny about the gay rumors is that I remember it clearly when Will and Jada were on Oprah years back. It was not too long after Ellen had come out of the closet, and Jada said something like (in answer to Oprah's question about the relationship with Will), "It's gonna work. If this [meaning the marriage to Will] doesn't work, I might have try something else; give Ellen a call."

Man. I love YouTube!!!

Just watch up to the 0:50 mark. After that the video goes into a montage with Beyonce's "Halo" playing over it.


----------



## bisousx

kirsten said:


> Well here's a blind item that very likely has absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, zero, nil, rien du tout to do with Will & Jada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know youre hearing conflicting reports about a certain celebrity couple. So, you want to know whats really going on? Of course you do! Here you go:
> 
> 1. Saying that their marriage is intact is simply a fresh way of saying that they are not yet divorced. Therefore, it is a true statement.
> 
> 2. Celebrities want to be in control of the timing of announcements about their personal lives. They get really irritated when information leaks out prematurely. This couple is no exception. The info was leaked and they are furious. Expect them and their publicist/s to continue to deny any rumors to maintain a modicum of control until all the pieces are in place for the divorce.
> 
> 3. Whenever a couple insists on excessive PDA and statements about how manly/ womanly/ sexually active they are, you should immediately suspect that at least one of them is bearding for the other. In this case, its a double bearding.
> 
> 4. There are two publicists involved, not just one, and they are not playing well together. One contributing factor is a recent agent/agency shuffle.
> 
> 5. Although the couple hasnt really spent any time together in the past month or so, the one thing on which all publicists can agree is
> photo ops! So you should expect several staged photo ops in the near future of the intact family. There will be lots of big, fake smiles
> and boisterous, fake laughter and playful, fake cuddling. Theyre actors, people. All of them. Actors know how to fake happyness.
> 
> 5. Leaking information that a woman is having a secret affair with her costar is a very creative way of trying to convince people that your client is heterosexual. She is not.
> 
> 7. Dont expect anyone to come out of the closet on this one as a result of the divorce. Their livelihoods depend on them being perceived as stereotypes of an A-list masculine action hero and a sexy and devoted mom.
> 
> 8. Threats of lawsuits are mere blustering and are meant to discourage the media from printing additional stories. The truth is that this couple would never actually expose themselves to discovery (e.g. interrogatories, depositions, requests to produce documents).
> 
> 9. Theyre done.
> 
> 10. Yes, were sure. We have only one degree of separation from this couple.




 I always thought they were bearding for each other. I wonder what's the point of getting a divorce then... switching beards or finally coming out of the closet?


----------



## bag-princess

the plot thickens!!!


HAWTHORNE CANCELED!!!!




Jada Pinkett-Smith just can't seem to catch a break.

Amid rumors of marriage troubles with Will Smith and tales of the "Hawthorne" star hooking up behind-the-scenes with costar Marc Anthony, her show has been given the ax. 

"TNT has decided not to order a fourth season of 'Hawthorne,'" TNT confirmed to E! News in a statement. "TNT truly appreciates the tremendous dedication of everyone involved in 'Hawthorne.' The series gave TNT the opportunity to work with many outstanding people, including Jada Pinkett Smith and the rest of the show's talented cast, crew, producers and writers. We wish everyone involved with 'Hawthorne' nothing but the best." 


"I want to say thank you to all the fans for being Hawthorne soldiers," the actress wrote on her blog. "All our facebook fans ... twitter soldiers and viewers ... you held us down. Of course you know there is more to come ... believe it!

No word on whether that "more to come" refers to an answer to the who-shot-Nick? season three-ending cliffhanger (doubtful) or the star's career (more likely).

News of "Hawthorne's" cancellation comes on the heels of speculation (we're looking at you, Life & Style ) that Anthony's separation from Jennifer Lopez had something to do with an affair with Jada, and that that relationship was also stirring up trouble in Pinkett Smith's marriage.

Anthony recently shut down that story when he appeared on "Nightline," however, calling the rumors "laughable."

"We were laughing, like 'Wow'," Anthony said in the interview with ABC News' John Quinones. "We've been friends for years. Jada, Jennifer, me, him, for years ..."

Pinkett Smith's publicist also said there was no truth to the rumor (after Will and Jada slammed separation rumors), saying, "Everything about the Marc Anthony story is completely false."

Yeah, we think the choice had something more to do with bad ratings (down more than 3 million from season two) as opposed to bad publicity or bad on-set vibes.

In any case, we sure hope things take a turn for the better for Jada soon.


----------



## lp640

Ugh, can they hurry up already.   Who are they trying to fool?

*Will Smith, Jada Pinkett Smith Divorce: Laura Wasser Reportedly Retained By Jada
*



> Despite denying divorce rumors back in August, it appears that Will and Jada Pinkett Smith may be finally going their separate ways -- at least according to In Touch Weekly.
> 
> The magazine is reporting that Jada Smith recently met with celebrity divorce lawyer Laura Wasser, who has represented the likes of Britney Spears, Maria Shriver, and Kim Kardashian.
> 
> A source tells In Touch that Smith has "finally begun to take steps to dissolve their marriage," even reportedly turning down a role in Keanu Reeves directorial debut to spend time with her kids during this "difficult time."



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/04/will-smith-jada-pinkett-s_n_1183990.html


----------



## bag-princess

i really wonder what is going on with these two?????


----------



## AEGIS

ive always heard the Jada is a lesbian rumors...and as Katt Williams said "if they've been saying the same thing about you for x amount of years, then it is likely true." the stories have never changed for either couple


----------



## bag-princess

aegis - ITA with you. the "rumors" are always the same rumors about these two. there is some truth in there somewhere!  and about jada being a lesbian goes a looooooong way back! it didn't just start - nobody knew who she was then though!


----------



## Geena1999

Taken from newsone.com

_*Will and Jada Smiths rumored divorce is reportedly over disagreements about their childrens careers, not an affair.
Sources told TMZ.com that the power couple could not agree on how to manage Jaden and Willows burgeoning careers.*_

Really?!?! Their kids are no older than 14. Is it really that serious that their kids have careers at this point?!? This family has more money so that no one in their family has to ever work again...*EVER!*


----------



## bag-princess

those must be some big d@mn disagreements!!!!

like you said - they have tons of money!  just hire someone to do this job. she was always talking about how they constantly work on their marriage and keep it fresh!    if it is that important to them then this would not be allowed to causee problems.

i don't think i believe that one.  that is what they want us to think!


----------



## Sassys

Willow Smith photographed at a stripper pole in Vegas

No comment


----------



## ByeKitty

What a joke... fighting over your little kids' careers. And I tend to believe it, I think Jada is dead serious with these two.


----------



## AEGIS

yet...she couldn't read a teleprompter...parenting fail


----------



## Geena1999

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...pinkett-smith-sell-hawaiian-estate-20-million

Maybe they are being methodical in planning their divorce.  Splitting the proceedes prior to the divorce maybe?


----------



## Bzemom

Sassys said:


> Willow Smith photographed at a stripper pole in Vegas
> 
> No comment


 

No, just no. I thought they were better than this. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Willow Smith Debuts a Bald New 'Do


----------



## New-New

Bzemom said:


> No, just no. I thought they were better than this. SMH



maybe my age is showing here but I didn't think that photo was bad at all. it's not like she's on the pole twerkin it. she's merely standing next to it. and she's wearing uggs. and the place is, like, closed. it's a stage that happened to have a pole. 

does anyone get what i'm saying?


----------



## bag-princess

why....is she......in a strip club.....in the first dang place???? closed or not! even if she is just standing and is not dressed like one!


and now she is bald.  cute - but bald.


----------



## GOALdigger

The Smiths are doing too much. I especially with willow. I wish they would stop trying to make this "willow" thing happen.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't understand the hype around Willow either... She has an okay voice for a kid, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> I don't understand the hype around Willow either... She has an okay voice for a kid, but that's pretty much it.


 

I agree.  Whip my Hair was a cathy song, but anyone could have sang it and it still would have been catchy


----------



## lp640

Oh Lord.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Madstar1

so...what... they are both gay?


----------



## lp640

Allegedly.


----------



## Geena1999

lp640 said:


> Oh Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 

LMAO!!!!!  Dayum they put them out like this!

I've heard this about Will, Dwayne and Jada for _*years!  *_


----------



## too_cute

Wow. Any proof?


----------



## bag-princess

wow!!!!:weird:


this is my first time hearing about will and dwayne!!!  will - yes.  they have been saying he is gay for years!
is the story online???


poor tisha - her health problems and now this!


----------



## Geena1999

Trinidad together
http://diaryofahollywoodstreetking.com/will-smith-duane-martin-vacationing-together-in-trinidad/

Vegas
http://diaryofahollywoodstreetking....egas-with-his-rumored-boyfriend-duane-martin/

Star article
http://diaryofahollywoodstreetking....egas-with-his-rumored-boyfriend-duane-martin/


I'm not married but I don't know if I would be okay with my husband always going away w/the same dude!  They are starting to sound a lot like Eddie and Johnny!


----------



## Ladybug09

I though of this thread when I saw that cover online.


----------



## LADC_chick

Tisha went on Twitter to blast the rumors about Will and Jada, yet she didn't really address the Duane Martin aspect of the rumor...

http://theurbandaily.com/gossip-news/jonathanhaily/tisha-campbell-martin-responds-will-smith-gay-rumors/


----------



## bag-princess

i saw that...........i hope it doesn't come back to slap her in the face!!!

i don't care how close i think i am to another couple - i would NEVER comment on any aspect of their relationship!  you only know what they want you to know. i have no idea what goes on behind closed doors!


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> Tisha went on Twitter to blast the rumors about Will and Jada, yet she didn't really address the Duane Martin aspect of the rumor...
> 
> http://theurbandaily.com/gossip-new...mpbell-martin-responds-will-smith-gay-rumors/


 
Wow, how can she not address her own man.  That is so weird.  If I knew for a fact my man was not gay, I would be going IN.


----------



## Ladybug09

I will never understand people on the Twitter and Facebook...just putting alllll your business out there.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I will never understand people on the Twitter and Facebook...just putting alllll your business out there.


 
Exactly!  Also, people who constatly update their status (eating a sandwich now, going to the gym, going to costco, taking a nap) No one cares! I have a friend who updates her status and pic on BBM and it is so annoying, I had to set it up to block her constant pic changes (have not figured out a way to block her constant status updates). I always tell her you are not a teenager!


----------



## Brina

Can't Will and Duane just be best friends?


----------



## lp640

*Jada on her way to visit Blue Ivy in NYC
*












*Willow out and about in NYC looking a hot mess
*


----------



## michie

Um...Willow? That hair makes you look like Chris Brown, girl.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

What happened to Willow? Looks like a cartoon character?


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!  i understand about letting your child express themselves and come into who they are but no!   that child needs some direction badly.  jada said she does not believe in telling them "no" and i think that is the problem. my mother would have said "i know you don't think that you are leaving the house looking like that do you!"   and sent me back to my room to change until i got it right!


----------



## LADC_chick

She said that she doesn't believe in telling them "No"? Way to go, Jada. Those kids are going to take that attitude and run, believing that they should get whatever they want whenever they want it.


----------



## addisonshopper

I don't know about y'all but i be darned if my child at 12/13 whatever age she is cut off her hair  blad and dye it blonde then green. Ah hell no ma'am.  
I would think will has the issue with this and that's why he and jada don't see eye to eye.  She is growing up way to fast. Like too too fast.  No man wants to see his baby child/girl grow up so fast. This is his only daughter. No sir ree bob.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Too young for heels IMO.


----------



## Sassys

Elegance meets heavy metal: Jada reveals shaved head in classy cut-out gown at Will Smith's Men In Black 3 Tokyo event


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-reveals-shaved-head-Tokyo.html#ixzz1uOG1hJsL


----------



## anitalilac

so they are still together..she is beautiful head shaved or not  I was hoping Willow will take more Jada's look that Will .. and her daddy's height...that would be a stunner!


----------



## Ladybug09

No to the white dress and hair...it's overdone...be original.


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith BRINGS Bestie Duane Martin To Monaco

Will Smith was spotted at the 2012 Monaco Grand Prix with his Men in Black 3 co-star Nicole Scherzinger and his bestie Duane Martin.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Will Smith BRINGS Bestie Duane Martin To Monaco
> 
> Will Smith was spotted at the 2012 Monaco Grand Prix with his Men in Black 3 co-star Nicole Scherzinger and *his bestie Duane Martin.  *





sassys - girl where did you get that pic?????  you good!!!!



where is tisha????

i have heard all the rumors about duane and will and i am starting to do a "things that make you go hmm....."   i think something is going on here!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i kinda hate her and will and those kids


----------



## ByeKitty

I like Will, but somehow Jada and the kids rub me the wrong way...


----------



## Ladybug09

The did in pink talking to Duane is looking sorta extra.


What's her face from Single Ladies was on Wendy and Wendy asked her about her marriage breakup, Duane Martin's involvement in that, and Will and Jada. Lisa raye, kinda stopped with the Jada part, but she said her and Duane are no longer friends and how he should know not to interfere in a marriage.

I will say, I never really see him and Tisha together.





Sassys said:


> Will Smith BRINGS Bestie Duane Martin To Monaco
> 
> Will Smith was spotted at the 2012 Monaco Grand Prix with his Men in Black 3 co-star Nicole Scherzinger and his bestie Duane Martin.


----------



## michie

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i kinda hate her and will and those kids



LOL. truth.com

They're all kinda annoying.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> sassys - girl where did you get that pic????? you good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> where is tisha????
> 
> i have heard all the rumors about duane and will and i am starting to do a "things that make you go hmm....." i think something is going on here!!!


 
LOL. Got it on another site


----------



## lp640

What in the world is going on with her cheeks?

Out in NYC 06/07





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face has such a hard look to it :/ She used to be so pretty! 

Her shoes collection is  Jada never disappoints when it comes to the shoes. I like that Lanvin dress on her.


----------



## KatsBags

lp640 said:


> What in the world is going on with her cheeks?
> 
> Out in NYC 06/07




Yikes!

It looks like she has lollipops on sticks under her skin


----------



## bag-princess

looks like she has some bad silicone in those cheeks!!!:wondering  it looks painful!!

she was mentioned on the talk yesterday - she said that the secret behind her smokin&#8217; 40-year old bod is that she &#8220;eats to live,&#8221; rather than for pleasure or for taste. Apparently this was a &#8220;value&#8221; instilled upon her by her West Indian grandmother who, incidentally, was a terrible cook.

it's obviously more than that because she looks like she has had work done in certain pics like the one mentioned above.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The way her face looks makes me wonder if she's sick or something


----------



## Sassys

Too much, too young: Shaved-head Willow Smith, 11, now 'gets her tongue pierced'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ith-11-gets-tongue-pierced.html#ixzz1ypBK07LW


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!!!

i am so NOT shocked.  when jada said something to the effect of how she doesn't believe in telling her children NO they can not do something but instead is there to "guide" them you could see this coming a mile down the road!!!  is this what she calls "guidance"????   i think jada is so worried about staying young and hot in hollywood that she wants to hang with willow as her hot friend!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Does Will have the same ideas about child rearing as Jada? 

ETA: There is something so strange/weird about Jada.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i often wonder about jada...does she even like men? (ugh that outfit while out on a stroll with her dd) oops sorry to all you die hard jada and will fans! the movie set it off still resonates with me. lol

maybe the piercing is a fake but maybe not...hollywood kids are often raised differently._


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Too much, too young: Shaved-head Willow Smith, 11, now 'gets her tongue pierced'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ith-11-gets-tongue-pierced.html#ixzz1ypBK07LW



God, forgive me...but the pics in that link speak 1001 words.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I doubt that piercing is real.


----------



## Sassys

Just a regular kid: Willow Smith shows she's just a normal girl as she falls asleep on dad Will's lap

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...falls-asleep-dad-Wills-lap.html#ixzz20nWQqb58


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> looks like she has some bad silicone in those cheeks!!!:wondering  it looks painful!!
> 
> she was mentioned on the talk yesterday - she said that the secret behind her smokin 40-year old bod is that she eats to live, rather than for pleasure or for taste. Apparently this was a value instilled upon her by her West Indian grandmother who, incidentally, was a terrible cook.
> 
> it's obviously more than that because she looks like she has had work done in certain pics like the one mentioned above.



She's west Indian?


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm, who released that pic? With all the bad press of how they push her and don't let her be a normal kid.


----------



## Chanel522

I think Will is hilarious in movies and a really good actor, but I've never cared for him personally based on what I've heard and read.  

Jada has always had a different look to her, but she's really looking bad here.  Yikes!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

michie said:


> God, forgive me...but the pics in that link speak 1001 words.




They sure do.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> She's west Indian?




her grandmother is according to jada.


----------



## Juicyanne

You can tell she is


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Too much, too young: Shaved-head Willow Smith, 11, now 'gets her tongue pierced'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ith-11-gets-tongue-pierced.html#ixzz1ypBK07LW



what the....


----------



## AEGIS

Juicyanne said:


> You can tell she is



Uhmmmm ok. I'm west Indian and never thought she was..at 1/4 west Indian, which isn't a race idk how one could  tell


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> Uhmmmm ok. I'm west Indian and never thought she was..at 1/4 west Indian, which isn't a race idk how one could  tell



Trufax


----------



## Juicyanne

AEGIS said:


> Uhmmmm ok. I'm west Indian and never thought she was..at 1/4 west Indian, which isn't a race idk how one could  tell



 I guess her facial features idk


----------



## DC-Cutie

Juicyanne said:


> You can tell she is



Oh lawd!!!!!


----------



## CCfor C

Michele26 said:


> Does Will have the same ideas about child rearing as Jada?
> 
> ETA: There is something so strange/weird about Jada.




Remember, they are Scientologists, too...their child-raising beliefs most likely follow that, like Tom's, and the Travoltas...


----------



## Juicyanne

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh lawd!!!!!



Lol


----------



## FullyLoaded

I believe some people have West Indian features or a look, I believe. I have been asked if I am, and I was born in the states to WI parents.


----------



## Sassys

'Don't believe the hype, we DO get better with age': Jada Pinkett Smith, 40, posts candid Twitter photo of her bikini body

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...0-posts-candid-Twitter-photo-bikini-body.html


----------



## Lapis

AEGIS said:


> Uhmmmm ok. I'm west Indian and never thought she was..at 1/4 west Indian, which isn't a race idk how one could  tell



No way to tell, I've been told eye shape but using it in my own family it's BS.


----------



## pink tiara

wowsers...a bit too muscular but she is still a beautiful lady.  I've always loved her


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't find her attractive in the least tbh...


----------



## bag-princess

pink tiara said:


> wowsers...a bit too muscular but she is still a beautiful lady.  I've always loved her



she is very muscular - just like kelly ripa.  they have the bodies of little boys. and kelly has admitted that she is very obsessive about working out and i would not be suprised if she has the same views of food as jada does!


----------



## addisonshopper

She looks like demi more.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's really fit. A bit too bulky/muscular for my taste but there is no denying that she's in great shape. 

I used to think she was gorgeous but I don't think that anymore. Her face has such a hard look to it these days.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's really fit. A bit too bulky/muscular for my taste but there is no denying that she's in great shape.
> 
> I used to think she was gorgeous but I don't think that anymore. Her face has such a hard look to it these days.




i honestly believe when you're older you need a bit more fat on you especially for your face


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> she is very muscular - just like kelly ripa.  they have the bodies of little boys. and kelly has admitted that she is very obsessive about working out and i would not be suprised if she has the same views of food as jada does!




my friend is built like that naturally.  she has always been a tiny girl [5'0] who didn't weight 100 pounds until senior year of high school despite being an athlete.  it's not a bad figure to have IMO


----------



## Sassys

Denzel Washington pose with besties Will Smith and Duane Martin outside Duane&#8217;s restaurant Xen Lounge in California. Duane and wife Tisha Campbell-Martin recently opened the restaurant named after their son and it is becoming a hotspot for celebs.


----------



## Oruka

Willy looking good


----------



## Juicyanne

They all look a mess


----------



## DC-Cutie

Juicyanne said:


> They all look a mess



My heart aches...  Denzel looking like he hasn't had a good meal, shave or shower in months!

Will and Duane looking like, well....  ummm, Nevremind.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> My heart aches...  Denzel looking like he hasn't had a good meal, shave or shower in months!
> 
> *Will and Duane looking like, well....  ummm, Nevremind.*



  yea - that is what they always look like!!


----------



## Juicyanne

Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yikes....even Denzel looks rough and that's so unlike him.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Juicyanne said:


> They all look a mess




My thoughts also


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> My heart aches...  Denzel looking like he hasn't had a good meal, shave or shower in months!
> 
> *Will and Duane *looking like, well....  ummm, Nevremind.




Glad i'm not the only one who sees it


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Glad i'm not the only one who sees it



like i said - that is what they ALWAYS look like.  a blind man could see it.  so why is it the blind women can't!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> like i said - that is what they ALWAYS look like.  a blind man could see it.  so why is it the blind women can't!!


----------



## Sassys

Just The Two Of Us: Willow Smith and mother Jada enjoy lunch date together

By Daily Mail Reporter

PUBLISHED: 06:31 EST, 17 October 2012 | UPDATED: 06:31 EST, 17 October 2012

    Comments (28)
    Share


Jada Pinkett Smith and Willow enjoyed some mother daughter time together on Tuesday after enjoying a spot of lunch in Malibu.

The pair dined at Italian restaurant Tra Di Noi, with 11-year-old Willow spotted tucking into some spaghetti.

They certainly looked to have had a fun time bonding, with the 41-year-old actress Matrix star holding her hand over her mouth to stifle the laughter during their lunch date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-enjoy-lunch-date-together.html#ixzz29el0DBmB


----------



## bag-princess

it looks like jada has chestnuts in her cheeks!!!!  they look like big painful knots!


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, I'm not understanding her cheekbones.


----------



## New-New

i'm loving Jada's pants doe with dem boots. i would rock that.


----------



## Sassys

Too young for an LA health kick? Child star Willow Smith is old beyond her years as Jada Pinkett Smith picks her up from yoga class

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ett-Smith-picks-yoga-class.html#ixzz2Bk4HF7Yc





]


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Too young for an LA health kick? Child star Willow Smith is old beyond her years as Jada Pinkett Smith picks her up from yoga class
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ett-Smith-picks-yoga-class.html#ixzz2Bk4HF7Yc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





is it that damn cold in LA?????


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> is it that damn cold in LA?????



Nope. It's about 50 in the mornings, but this week they have been getting to 80.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Looking at them side by side and seeing how tall Willow is makes me think of how me and my daughter are gonna be. At 8 she's already at my shoulder


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nope. It's about 50 in the mornings, but this week they have been getting to 80.



they look like they are ready for snow to hit the ground!!




~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looking at them side by side and seeing how tall Willow is makes me think of how me and my daughter are gonna be. At 8 she's already at my shoulder




i am 5'8" and my 15 year old is at least 3" taller than i am.  he had a growth spurt one year that left my husband and i in shock!!! he got out of school for christmas break and when they had to go back in january his pants were several inches too short!   we had to buy new clothes so he would not look like stever urkel. and his bones were growing so fast they actually hurt!  i took him to the doctor and he told me that is exactly what it was - his bones were growing and causing pain in his legs so much so that he did not want to walk sometimes!  i had no idea that could really happen.  it didn't with my first son and he is much taller than i am,too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> they look like they are ready for snow to hit the ground!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am 5'8" and my 15 year old is at least 3" taller than i am.  he had a growth spurt one year that left my husband and i in shock!!! he got out of school for christmas break and when they had to go back in january his pants were several inches too short!   we had to buy new clothes so he would not look like stever urkel. and his bones were growing so fast they actually hurt!  i took him to the doctor and he told me that is exactly what it was - his bones were growing and causing pain in his legs so much so that he did not want to walk sometimes!  i had no idea that could really happen.  it didn't with my first son and he is much taller than i am,too.



welllll I 'm only 5'2" 

WOW at your son! I've never heard of that! Sounds painful


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> welllll I 'm only 5'2"
> 
> WOW at your son! I've never heard of that! Sounds painful




it was very painful to him.  and i always thought "growing pains" was just a saying. not something that could ever actually happen.  all he could do was take warm soaks to ease the pain. it stopped after a while like she said it would. but watching him in pain was not easy for a mom.


----------



## Sassys

At LAX


----------



## Ladybug09

I love her shoes (jada)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Will spit Willow out. She looks JUST like him.

I usually like Jada's outfit/shoe choices but nothing about her latest look is doing anything for me.


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


> At LAX



Like Jada's leggings and shoes. And Jaden and Willow are all little Willard's, ears and all, lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

afropunkchic said:


> Like Jada's leggings and shoes. And Jaden and Willow are all little Willard's, ears and all, lol.



Ha IKR!! I think Willow looks like poppa the most!

Speaking of Jaden... have you guys seen him rapping about being the coolest and the smoothest and sippin' on soda and all that?


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:
			
		

> Ha IKR!! I think Willow looks like poppa the most!
> 
> Speaking of Jaden... have you guys seen him rapping about being the coolest and the smoothest and sippin' on soda and all that?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYrQwMx5AS8">YouTube Link</a>



Omg, lol I couldn't stop laughing.  I dunno I guess I'm too old.  Both Jaden and Willow look just like Will to me.  He has some strong genes.


----------



## New-New

i really like willow's odd since of personal style and how cool her parents are with her expressing herself. reminds me of me and my parents.


----------



## Sassys

No wipeout here! Jaden and Willow Smith show off their surfing skills in Hawaii

Jada Pinkett Smith and her children Jaden and Willow jetted out of Los Angeles yesterday in the hopes of spending the Thanksgiving holiday catching some rays in Hawaii.
But while the first day of the group's vacation was overcast, they were able to catch some waves.
Mum Jada, who took the trip without husband Will Smith, chose to stay on dry land however, keeping bundled up in a gray sweater and leggings.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-Jaden-catch-waves-Hawaii.html#ixzz2CvGyEep5


----------



## Nat

Jada Pinkett Smith shows off her washboard abs in a rainbow stripe bikini... as Will goes for the dorky dad look in billowing shorts 

They're one of Hollywood's most-famous showbiz families, so it's no surprise the Smiths were keen to spend some much-needed time together over the Thanksgiving period. 

And while Jada Pinkett Smith looked every inch the yummy mummy as she paraded her washboard abs in a rainbow-stripe bikini on the beach in Hawaii, the same could not be said for her husband Will.
Counteracting his wife's stunning beach look, the 44-year-old actor went for more of the dorky dad approach to his holiday fashion.





























Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dad-look-billowing-shorts.html#ixzz2DGBVHWwx 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## AEGIS

Will is looking thicker than a snicker


----------



## AEGIS

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looking at them side by side and seeing how tall Willow is makes me think of how me and my daughter are gonna be. At 8 she's already at my shoulder




maybe not.  she might stop growing. i stopped growing in 5th grade i think.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> i really like willow's odd since of personal style and how cool her parents are with her expressing herself. reminds me of me and my parents.





my son has his own style,too and i just let him go with his flow!  you will never see him with pants hanging down and clothes several sizes to large!!

he has what we call the "cool-skate-boarder-surfer-dude-preppy-look".  you never know which one will come out his room on any given day!  he is so metrosexual - takes longer than i do to get ready and has to look like he wants to look!  and he is only in the 8th grade but he knows his style and what he likes but we are both Leo's so i can totally understand and support his individuality.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> maybe not.  she might stop growing. i stopped growing in 5th grade i think.



good point! I stopped at around 11 or 12, no more height after that.


----------



## AEGIS

~Fabulousity~ said:


> good point! I stopped at around 11 or 12, no more height after that.




yeah I am kinda mad about it still lol
i really wanted to be 5'7
im barely 5'4


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> yeah I am kinda mad about it still lol
> i really wanted to be 5'7
> im barely 5'4



girl i'm just pushing 5'2" at least you got that much


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> *yeah I am kinda mad about it still lol*
> i really wanted to be 5'7
> im barely 5'4




LOL!

i am the "shortest" in my family at 5'8" and i have been that height since HS. everyone is taller than i am - even my 8th grade son. my sister hated her height and she always wished she was your height of 5'4".  my mom always told her to love her height and to own it and then she would be comfortable in it.  once she started dating guys taller than her   she was fine.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## knasarae

~Fabulousity~ said:


> good point! I stopped at around 11 or 12, no more height after that.



Me too.  I've been 5'5'' since the 6th grade lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't really care for Jada, but I've always liked Will.. He's likeable. And he doesn't seem to age


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> I don't really care for Jada, but I've always liked Will.. He's likeable. And he doesn't seem to age




ITA about Jada.  there is something beneath the surface that just......
all her interviews she tries to act like she knows all the secrets to the universe and is mother love in the flesh!   

i know when became "Mrs 4th of July Box Office #1 Movie" and will started to really rise - her head started to really get big!!! instead of his which was so strange!!!!  if she was not married to will she would be known for what she is - a so so actress trying to make it in hollywood. but being mrs smith has it perks of course and she knows that!


and i think will still looks mighty damn good in those white shorts! i like my men not so damn perfect!  jada is a typical hollywood wife - she works that body and face!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Me too.  I've been 5'5'' since the 6th grade lol.




I've been going from slim to a lil wider to slim to a lil wider since that time but no height


----------



## tangowithme

bag-princess said:


> ITA about Jada.  there is something beneath the surface that just......



That's the vibe I get as well, but can't put my finger on what rubs me the wrong way. She is always stylish, has an enviable figure blabla. But, to me, something is just "off" with Jada. 

Will seems a nice enough guy.

OK, now, call me shallow, I'm ready. Starting in my early teens, I would never, ever have dated a boy whose eyebrows slanted down from the middle of his forehead, especially with those weird creases in the forehead. I know, I really do, that this is not a criterion to judge someone one, but it's simply a feature that has always turned me off. I'm not sure if either of the children would stand the chance of a snowball in hell trying to make it on talent alone. They need their parents, money and power. 

Let's see how they'll be merchandized by the machine.


----------



## gemini582

You're not imaging the bad vibes. I know someone who worked on one of his films. She said Will is nice to everyone, Jada is a b!tch and the kids are brats. When she's on set she tries to keep the crew from having easy access to Will.


----------



## bag-princess

gemini582 said:


> You're not imaging the bad vibes. I know someone who worked on one of his films. She said Will is nice to everyone, *Jada is a b!tch and the kids are brats. *When she's on set she tries to keep the crew from having easy access to Will.




oh i really believe that.  it is obvious!!  she thinks she is the queen and those little brats are the prince and princess who can do no wrong and are the most talented on earth!!  she pushes them so hard because she has no career.  heavy metal band?????    someone said it sounded like scalded cats screaming.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Jada Pinkett Smith defends 'letting' Willow, 12, shave her head*

Jada Pinkett Smith has challenged critics taking aim at her daughter Willow's decision to shave her head. 

The actress has taken to Facebook to address catty remarks and needless observations from people asking why she allowed her 12-year-old to chop her hair off earlier this year.

In an empowering message entitled 'Letter to a friend', she writes: 'Willow cut her hair because her beauty, her value, her worth is not measured by the length of her hair.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-let-Willow-shave-head.html#ixzz2DiCJybHC


----------



## bag-princess

cocosapphire said:


> *Jada Pinkett Smith defends 'letting' Willow, 12, shave her head*
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith has challenged critics taking aim at her daughter Willow's decision to shave her head.
> 
> The actress has taken to Facebook to address catty remarks and needless observations from people asking why she allowed her 12-year-old to chop her hair off earlier this year.
> 
> In an empowering message entitled 'Letter to a friend', she writes: 'Willow cut her hair because her beauty, her value, her worth is not measured by the length of her hair.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-let-Willow-shave-head.html#ixzz2DiCJybHC






oh lawd!!!!!   mother earth again!!!
she kills me with the willow does not "belong" to her and that she is her own soul and should be free to express herself in ways that will enlighten her spirit and free her mind of all the oppresive nature and empower her was a woman......and so forth and so on and lawd!!!!! ...........whatever jada!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> oh lawd!!!!!   mother earth again!!!
> she kills me with the willow does not "belong" to her and that she is her own soul and should be free to express herself in ways that will enlighten her spirit and free her mind of all the oppresive nature and empower her was a woman......and so forth and so on and lawd!!!!! ...........whatever jada!!!!!





Right, expression is fine and dandy but KIDS still NEED RULES.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:
			
		

> ITA about Jada.  there is something beneath the surface that just......
> all her interviews she tries to act like she knows all the secrets to the universe and is mother love in the flesh!
> 
> i know when became "Mrs 4th of July Box Office #1 Movie" and will started to really rise - her head started to really get big!!! instead of his which was so strange!!!!  if she was not married to will she would be known for what she is - a so so actress trying to make it in hollywood. but being mrs smith has it perks of course and she knows that!
> 
> and i think will still looks mighty damn good in those white shorts! i like my men not so damn perfect!  jada is a typical hollywood wife - she works that body and face!




I saw an interview with either she or Will once where they said that had she not "decided" to focus on the kids, she would have been the top actress in Hollywood. The way it was said, it was like they was zero doubt that she had that option.  




			
				~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

> Right, expression is fine and dandy but KIDS still NEED RULES.



I think that is a church of Scientology thing, no rules.


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw an interview with either she or Will once where they said that had she not "decided" to focus on the kids,* she would have been the top actress in Hollywood. The way it was said, it was like they was zero doubt that she had that option.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a church of Scientology thing, no rules.





i needed that laugh this morning. thank you.


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> oh lawd!!!!!   mother earth again!!!
> she kills me with the willow does not "belong" to her and that she is her own soul and should be free to express herself in ways that will enlighten her spirit and free her mind of all the oppresive nature and empower her was a woman......and so forth and so on and lawd!!!!! ...........whatever jada!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Are their kids home schooled?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Are their kids home schooled?





i saw a while back that they were. she of course was talking about what she was teaching them. then they were students at the private school that she and will bought. the new village leadership academy.  the one were the teachers were from the scientology center. of course she said it was just a big coinky dinky - they were hired because they were great teachers and nothing more!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Village_Leadership_Academy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Of course kids need boundaries and rules but I kinda agree with most of what Jada said. It's cool when parents encourage their children to express themselves.


----------



## tangowithme

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course kids need boundaries and rules but I kinda agree with most of what Jada said. It's cool when parents encourage their children to express themselves.



Willow shaving her head is the least of her problems. Ditto her super-styled clothes.

I fear something more serious in the background. Two kids who are groomed without mercy for roles in the entertainment industry they may not have the talent for. It's like waiting for two more trainwrecks. 

What will two teens do who might have to face the fact that neither Mom nor Dad with whatever influence they have can turn them into stars because they lack the talent? That their posturing in the limelight during childhood was a waste of time, when they should have just been plain old kids. In a perverse way, she exerts immense control by not setting boundaries.


----------



## gre8dane

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course kids need boundaries and rules but I kinda agree with most of what Jada said. It's cool when parents encourage their children to express themselves.



Agree.  There is a time & place for certain looks.  It's also a good idea to get some of these looks the kids like out of their system while young, instead of trying to 'express themselves' at age 24 prior to an interview.



tangowithme said:


> Willow shaving her head is the least of her problems. Ditto her super-styled clothes.
> 
> I fear something more serious in the background. Two kids who are groomed without mercy for roles in the entertainment industry they may not have the talent for. It's like waiting for two more trainwrecks.
> 
> What will two teens do who might have to face the fact that neither Mom nor Dad with whatever influence they have can turn them into stars because they lack the talent? That their posturing in the limelight during childhood was a waste of time, when they should have just been plain old kids. *In a perverse way, she exerts immense control by not setting boundaries*.



Definitely this!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course kids need boundaries and rules but I kinda agree with most of what Jada said. It's cool when parents encourage their children to express themselves.



I agree. I don't know anything about Jada or her kids or her parenting so they could all be totally crazy for all I know and that's why people are sideyeing her statements, but just reading that post on it's own I thought it was great.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course kids need boundaries and rules but I kinda agree with most of what Jada said. It's cool when parents encourage their children to express themselves.



same. my parents let me do the same, and i think i turned out ok. i emerged from the days of the hot pink faux hawk ok i think.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> same. my parents let me do the same, and i think i turned out ok.



Not counting that night in the big house right


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Not counting that night in the big house right









just let me be great


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> just let me be great



 you are fab darling


----------



## Sassys

Arriving at LAX


----------



## Ladybug09

that shirt willow has on is probably super expensive


----------



## Lapis

why does the boy have on his sister's uggs


----------



## cocosapphire

*In theaters June 2013*

Fourteen year-old Jaden teams with Will for the second time as an on-screen father and son pair (after 2006's "The Pursuit of Happyness").   This movie, *After Earth*, is a special-effects heavy, sci-fi spectacle.  

The M. Night Shyamalan film focuses on Jaden as Kitai Raige, the son of an iconic general who becomes his father's only hope after they crash land on the long abandoned Earth and Will's character Cypher Raige is injured.

As his father lies dying in the cockpit, Kitai must trek across the hostile terrain to recover their rescue beacon.  Dressed in flexible black body armour, Kitai comes to terms with his weapon, the Cutlass - a spear engineered for survival on a planet where all living things have evolved to kill humans.  Used in attack, self-defence and survival conditions, the Cutlass blends seamlessly into a Ranger's biosuit and can be activated with quick finger inputs on the handle.

The first trailer for the 2013 film was full of explosions, asteroids and a familiar looking, but far more dangerous earth.  Another, released earlier this month, revealed the terrain Jaden will be forced to navigate on Earth - a thousand years in the future after humans have abandoned the planet. 


See Trailer Premiere:      http://www.afterearth.com/site/


----------



## Sassys

In NYC


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the Yellow!!!! But her face looks soooo harsh..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the yellow dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada looks great neck down, love the color on her complexion and how she matched it with snake print. Facially she looks like that jigsaw puppet from saw.


----------



## meluvs2shop

who's the blonde girl above?

i actually think she looks really pretty in the yellow dress-face and all.


----------



## luvs*it*

Ladybug09 said:


> Love the Yellow!!!! But her face looks soooo harsh..



*~*She does have a harsh face...the dress & shoes are fly though.*~*


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada looks great neck down, love the color on her complexion and how she matched it with snake print.* Facially she looks like that jigsaw puppet from saw.*




omg - i think that is it!!!

she has had work done - and she needs to stop right now before she starts heading in joan rivers territory!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lapis said:


> why does the boy have on his sister's uggs



My thoughts also


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>





what in the hell does willow have on????


----------



## twin-fun

Sassys said:


>



And the best Oscar for successfully channeling Morpheus from The Matrix goes to... Willow.


----------



## summer2815

twin-fun said:


> And the best Oscar for successfully channeling Morpheus from The Matrix goes to... Willow.



:lolots:


----------



## Michele26

Does Willow ever look happy!?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>



Prince would SOOOOOO wear this outfit!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>


These people have more money than sense...


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow seems so unguided like she's raising herself.


----------



## bag-princess

twin-fun said:


> And the best Oscar for successfully channeling Morpheus from The Matrix goes to... Willow.








Sasha2012 said:


> Willow seems so unguided like she's raising herself.




she is from the way jada talks about her "parenting" techniques.  she said they are there to "guide" their kids - not make choices for them.  their lives are for them to lead and she calls willow a "free spirit" that knows what she wants.


----------



## CeeJay

What has Jada done to her face??  She does not look good IMO.


----------



## pinkfeet

bag-princess said:
			
		

> she is from the way jada talks about her "parenting" techniques.  she said they are there to "guide" their kids - not make choices for them.  their lives are for them to lead and she calls willow a "free spirit" that knows what she wants.



What ! ?

Is she one of those parents that is friends with their kids too ? 

Sometimes you have to just shake your head and point your finger to their room before they leave the house when they put on certain outfits.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The look ridiculous, but if they like it, good for them. 

I thought Willow was Jaden haha. They look so much a like.


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> What ! ?
> 
> Is she one of those parents that is friends with their kids too ?
> 
> Sometimes you have to just shake your head and point your finger to their room before they leave the house when they put on certain outfits.





i don't know if she considers herself their "friend" but it is clear that they don't live with too many rules and are able to decide what they want to do in life. i can totally understand that up to a point.  and i am sure kids making the kind of money they do with their projects think they can do what they want anyway!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


>



Honestly, willow's outfit is giving me life eternal. Yessss, gawd.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Honestly, willow's outfit is giving me life eternal. Yessss, gawd.



I am so done with you! You need to go to the corner and stay in there until you can dress appropriately


----------



## bag-princess

she does kinda give off a "church bishop" vibe!!


----------



## Sassys

New York Fashion Week


----------



## bag-princess

she kills me!

sometimes she dresses like the punk rock teenager that she thinks she is.  (did she finally give up on wicked wisdom???)

and then other times - like with the pink - she will attempt to dress like a little lady. 
until you see those shoes.


----------



## nillacobain

bag-princess said:


> she kills me!
> 
> sometimes she dresses like the punk rock teenager that she thinks she is.  (did she finally give up on wicked wisdom???)
> 
> and then other times - like with the pink - she will attempt to dress like a little lady.
> until you see those shoes.



I agree - totally hate those CLs on her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I usually love Jada's shoe choices but those CLs are FUG.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

zoe and jada look like sisters or at least cousins.


----------



## Sasha2012

Love her last 2 looks. The CL she wore with the pink dress are nice but it clashes with that dress.

Her daughter on the other hand....


----------



## morgan20

Jada is looking much older lately!


----------



## New-New

Willow looks cute. Go head girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

New-New said:


> Willow looks cute. Go head girl.



She looks confused, too grown for 11/12 years old.


----------



## New-New

Sasha2012 said:


> She looks confused, too grown for 11/12 years old.



She's experimenting with different looks. I did the same when I was her age. Except the resources at my disposal were a little bit more limited. She'll eventually settle into a style that's comfortable for her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> She's experimenting with different looks. I did the same when I was her age. Except the resources at my disposal were a little bit more limited.* She'll eventually settle into a style that's comfortable for her.*





her mother hasn't!!!

jada does it all - everything from punk rock to ladies-who-lunch.  and everyone in between.   like you said - they have the resources so they don't need to settle on any one style.


----------



## New-New

It's cute minus that titty situation at the top.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^lol


----------



## addisonshopper

Jada needs to eat something  some meat or something and stop sucking on lemons  she doesn't 
Look good all drawn up like this   Sur grapes hunty


----------



## cocosapphire

Jada and Willow at New York Fashion Week, February 2013


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO Willow that is NOT cute


----------



## scarlet555

Ok am I late in he game?  Jasa has had cheek implants and or some sort of plastic ?  Bc she looks totally different to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

scarlet555 said:


> Ok am I late in he game?  Jasa has had cheek implants and or some sort of plastic ?  Bc she looks totally different to me.



A few years late. She actually looks a little better because she was looking like Jigsaw from Saw but face has settled in a bit. 

She was beautiful.


----------



## scarlet555

She looked so fresh before!


----------



## Michele26

Sasha2012 said:


> A few years late. She actually looks a little better because she was looking like Jigsaw from Saw but face has settled in a bit.
> 
> She was beautiful.



All this time I thought she looked so different because she aged. Why oh why did she do that to herself...? She was so striking before, she looks like a completely different person now.


----------



## scarlet555

She looked kinda like will smith before cheek implant...


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping with her kids in NYC.

I love her shoes!


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> A few years late. She actually looks a little better because she was looking like Jigsaw from Saw but face has settled in a bit.
> 
> She was beautiful.



Wow, she was very pretty... Is it just me or does her nose look different, too?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Shopping with her kids in NYC.
> 
> I love her shoes!



Cute!!


----------



## Sasha2012

BET's Rip The Runway.


----------



## knasarae

Why does Jaden always pose like that? With his eyebrows in the air looking confused..


----------



## tangowithme

knasarae said:


> Why does Jaden always pose like that? With his eyebrows in the air looking confused..



I can't remember seeing him look any other way. Wrinkly forehead and the pulled-up eyebrows. Doesn't look any too bright, that child.


----------



## Sasha2012

(February 28)


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Her cheeks have settled a bit, she looks much better especially the pics with the green dress. Her new hair style is flattering and softens her features.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## renza

^Willow looks very pretty there. Jaden does always make that face, doesn't he?


----------



## Michele26

^Most of the time I can't tell them apart.


----------



## AEGIS

knasarae said:


> Why does Jaden always pose like that? With his eyebrows in the air looking confused..



bc he's trying REALLY* REALLY **REALLY *hard to look cool


----------



## Oruka

Jaden is short like his mama and Willow will be tall like her daddy!


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> bc he's trying REALLY* REALLY **REALLY *hard to look cool



Basically. The squint and confused face is intentional.


----------



## tangowithme

Sasha2012 said:


> (February 28)



Sasha, I like the looks of the woman in the middle. Any idea of who she is? 

She doesn't give the impression of being someone's bed bunny or plaything. She's the kind of woman I'd like to find out about, from her strong looks alone.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jaden looks just like his Dad...Willow I don't know.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>




as uncle jessie used to say -

have mercy!   they look like crack addicts.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> as uncle jessie used to say -
> 
> have mercy! they look like crack addicts.


 

 I tried to be nice and not post the truth about how these kids are looking


----------



## Michele26

bag-princess said:


> as uncle jessie used to say -
> 
> have mercy!   they look like crack addicts.



That's the girl, right?


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> That's the girl, right?


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


>



She looks like an expensive homeless person and he looks like Bobby from the Proud Family


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 3)

I love her shoes.


----------



## New-New

Love the outfit minus that leather trench vest thing.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jada Pinkett-Smith on Will Smith Open Marriage Rumors: I Tell Him to "Do Whatever You Want"*





Hey, whatever works. *Jada Pinkett-Smith* addressed a longstanding rumor about her 16-year marriage to *Will Smith* in a new interview with HuffPost Live: That she and Will, 44, have an open relationship.


"I think that people get that idea because Will and I are very  relaxed with one another," replied the actress and mother of  actor-singers *Willow*, 12, and *Jaden*,  14. The 41-year-old star then continued of the "persistent" rumor: "But  I've always told Will: You can do whatever you want as long as you can  look at yourself in the mirror and be okay," she said, without going  into further specifics.


"Because at the end of the day, Will is his own man," she said of the _Men in Black_  star. "I'm here as his partner, but he is his own man. He has to decide  who he wants to be and that's not for me to do for him," she said,  adding: "Or vice versa."


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 3)


----------



## knasarae

Will's face looks funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Will's face looks funny.



I thought that too. Hopefully it's just the picture maybe its stretched or something


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Will's face looks funny.


 

Yeah it does and hers looks better than usual...I was about to say maybe she gained some weight but yeah right, I think its her eyebrows.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those cheeks are too lion-like.


----------



## chinableu

Will's startin' to look like her daddy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Will has been looking weird to me for a long time. 

That yellow dress is really pretty on Jada. Her face looks softer than it usually does.


----------



## Latifa555

What are jada en will doing these days to be that rich?

I never see them on television or something like that so i'm curious...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Will and Jaden (their son) are the stars of a new movie coming out soon. Will was in Men In Black 3 last year. He's going to be in I, Robot 2. Jada was a voice in Madagascar 3 last year.


----------



## Sassys

Latifa555 said:


> What are jada en will doing these days to be that rich?
> 
> I never see them on television or something like that so i'm curious...



They also own a production company. Jada was Executive Producer on a few shows and movies


----------



## Latifa555

Sassys said:


> They also own a production company. Jada was Executive Producer on a few shows and movies



Thanks i didn't know they own a production company.


----------



## Sassys

Out in NYC


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That lil girl didn't come out on top in the looks dept and her "style" doesn't help


----------



## twin-fun

That's Willow?!?


----------



## Michele26

twin-fun said:


> That's Willow?!?



Yeah...


----------



## New-New

I like Willow. I was definitely making some, uh, interesting choices sartorially back when I was 12 too. Gon head, Willow. Do you.


----------



## AEGIS

lipgloss ain't never hurt no damn body


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

JPS on her open marriage comment



> _Open marriage?_
> _Let me first say this, there are far more important things to  talk about in regards to what is happening in the world than whether I  have an open marriage or not. I am addressing this issue because a very  important subject has been born from discussions about my statement that  may be worthy of addressing._
> _The statement I made in regard to, "Will can do whatever he  wants," has illuminated the need to discuss the relationship between  trust and love and how they co-exist._
> _Do we believe loving someone means owning them? Do we believe  that ownership is the reason someone should "behave"? Do we believe that  all the expectations, conditions, and underlying threats of "you better  act right or else" keep one honest and true? Do we believe that we can  have meaningful relationships with people who have not defined nor live  by the integrity of his or her higher self? What of unconditional love?  Or does love look like, feel like, and operate as enslavement? Do we  believe that the more control we put on someone the safer we are? What  of TRUST and LOVE?_
> _Should we be married to individuals who can not be responsible  for themselves and their families within their freedom? Should we be in  relationships with individuals who we can not entrust to their own  values, integrity, and LOVE...for us???_
> _Here is how I will change my statement...*Will and I BOTH can do WHATEVER we want,* because we TRUST each other to do so. This does NOT mean we have __an open relationship__...this means we have a *GROWN* one._
> _Siempre,_
> _J_





what a terrible read. I really wanna know what ownership and enslavement have to do with love and relatioships? She sounds just as narrow minded and stupid for trying to make a monogomous relationship seem wrong as people do judging open relationships.​


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> JPS on her open marriage comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a terrible read. I really wanna know what ownership and enslavement have to do with love and relatioships? She sounds just as narrow minded and stupid for trying to make a monogomous relationship seem wrong as people do judging open relationships.​





ITA with you!!!  what a terrible read.  yap yap yap is what it reads like to me and i was thinking the same damn thing - is she really going to try and poo-poo a monogomus relationship now!   she said what she meant. and she meant what she said.  it's too late - it's out there now and done.  she is always trying to portray herself and the most enlightened and self-assured woman on the planet that knows how to have the perfect marriage and kids.  i am shocked she has not tried to write a book on the subjects.  but then it would not take much paper to sum up her technique - let them all do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I didn't even bother to read that mess...if she's so secure why keep talking about it. I wouldn't even address it anymore, afterall is it really anyones business?


----------



## Michele26

She's weird in so many ways.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I didn't even bother to read that mess...if she's so secure why keep talking about it. I wouldn't even address it anymore, afterall is it really anyones business?





exactly!  because these rumors and more have been out about them since they got married.   i feel like when people go to those lengths to dispute what is being said is because you have gotten a little too close to the truth for their comfort.  but it is all on her this time - she said it!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Michele26

^^ and that look is intentional.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, doesn't she look...interesting. 

Clearly Will and Jada encourage their children to creatively express themselves and I think that's great. Willow certainly goes to the beat of her own drum.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, doesn't she look...interesting.
> 
> Clearly Will and Jada encourage their children to creatively express themselves and I think that's great. Willow certainly goes to the beat of her own drum.



My thoughts exactly. I can't imagine going through my, er, awkward years in public like her. Do you, Willow.


----------



## Michele26

New-New said:


> My thoughts exactly. I can't imagine going through my, er, awkward years in public like her. Do you, Willow.



Your awkward years are behind you. Now you triumph!


----------



## maggie7

That's good, they can both do what they want, because they trust each other...

So no one will have an inappropriate relationship with somebody else, because that will hurt and upset a great many people within the family unit and only create insecurity, jealousy and a whole lot of other negative emotions they thought they were above feeling...Right?  

We can all do what we want, but most of us choose not to do something that would upset loved ones...they might kid themselves they'll be ok whatever way they swing, but in the end, somebody will get hurt, just human nature...


----------



## Sassys

Will and Jaden Smith Promote 'After Earth' in Cancun 4/22


----------



## sparkle7

Why does Will look old now to me. It looks like he aged within the past year .


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> Why does Will look old now to me. It looks like he aged within the past year .




i really believe that will has had something done to his face.  he looks sooooo different/kinda weird/off to me now!


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> i really believe that will has had something done to his face.  he looks sooooo different/kinda weird/off to me now!



I agree.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> i really believe that will has had something done to his face. he looks sooooo different/kinda weird/off to me now!


 

yes that's more than aging he looks like a different person...like Will's brother we never knew about.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Photocall for their new film titled, After Earth.    **New Release date is now May 1st.*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Prob a good movie...what's up with Wills face? I don't like looking at him anymore.


----------



## ByeKitty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Prob a good movie...what's up with Wills face? I don't like looking at him anymore.



I was wondering the same thing, looks like he's not aging well...


----------



## Belle49

Oh wow his face looks SO ODD


----------



## Ladybug09

I would not be surprised fillers and a little PS....he's looking very "how you doing?' ...


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> yes that's more than aging he looks like a different person...like Will's brother we never knew about.




he is going to end up like vivica fox!!!  she needs to leave her face alone - she is starting to look like a brown joan rivers!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't put my finger on it... Even if I do side-by-sides with older pics... Maybe it's just weight gain and the fact that he's clean shaven?


----------



## hermesugo

What is up with Jaden's facial expressions?


----------



## twin-fun

Why is that kid always frowning in this weird way? Is that just his shtick?


----------



## Sasha2012

In Hawaii with Willow.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> In Hawaii with Willow.



That last pic of Willow though...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like Will worked his a$$ off to get where he is.  I don't think his kids learned those values.  They both seem very... entitled.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Well, if that's the case then he had a hand in making them that way.

I love that orange on Jada.


----------



## tangowithme

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> That last pic of Willow though...



I like it so much. For once, she doesn't seem to be putting on a protective front with outfits - but is only a carefree teen.


----------



## lovemysavior

Have they always NOT wore their wedding rings?  I looked through some of the pics from like December and they already were not wearing them.  I think there is something definitely going on with this family.  Will has gained weight, their daughter never looks happy, the mom is spending lots of alone time with the kids.  It seems as if the split rumors may be true...at least by the pics showing.  I think it might have all spiraled downhill when Jada decided to become a rockstar.


----------



## bag-princess

lovemysavior said:


> I think it might have all spiraled downhill when Jada decided to become a *rockstar*.




and we see how well that went!  i saw someone say they sounded like scalded cats!


----------



## cocosapphire

*At a photocall for their new sci-fi film, After Earth, in Tokyo, May 2, 2013*


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, layoff the makeup, fillers and botox Will!


----------



## tangowithme

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Prob a good movie...what's up with Wills face? I don't like looking at him anymore.



In my humble opinion, his kids are worse, dear friend.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Thought of you ladies


----------



## serene

jazzyj1021 said:


> Thought of you ladies



Thank god he didn't do any of those expressions in the pictures  hopefully he grows out of it now.


----------



## knasarae

jazzyj1021 said:


> thought of you ladies


 
lmao!


----------



## Nolia

Will's face is sagging. And Jaden looks like he is going to get wrinkles REEEEAL early. I think they're both very charming personalities though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jaden and his Harem pants  he's a cute kid, nice to see him smile.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> In my humble opinion, his kids are worse, dear friend.





jazzyj1021 said:


> Thought of you ladies




lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Taiwan (May 3)


----------



## Sasha2012

Taiwan (May 5)


----------



## Belle49

I must admit I have no interest in this movie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm excited to see this movie! I love end of the world movies haha


----------



## Belle49

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm excited to see this movie! I love end of the world movies haha



Same here but his son annoys me lol


----------



## MonGirl

Belle49 said:


> Same here but his son annoys me lol




I'm with you :giggles:

And so far Will's world ending flicks were pretty good, so looking forward to seeing this one as well


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 From Slavery to Freedom Event at the Sofitel Hotel in Los Angeles (May 9)


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> .


 
sorry to be cruel re a child but I'm assuming she doesn't read TPF
This girl looks as unfortunate as Rumor Willis. But she still has time to grow up and hopefully will improve her look.


----------



## Jasmine K.

sdkitty said:


> sorry to be cruel re a child but I'm assuming she doesn't read TPF
> This girl looks as unfortunate as Rumor Willis. But she still has time to grow up and hopefully will improve her look.



That's what happens when a female child takes on the dominant features of the father. Jayden lucked up and got Jada's features mostly.


----------



## sdkitty

Jasmine K. said:


> That's what happens when a female child takes on the dominant features of the father. Jayden lucked up and got Jada's features mostly.


 
She seems quite pleased with herself so I guess we don't have to worry too much about her and her unfortunate resemblence to a boy in drag


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

sdkitty said:


> sorry to be cruel re a child but I'm assuming she doesn't read TPF
> This girl looks as unfortunate as Rumor Willis. But she still has time to grow up and hopefully will improve her look.



I think that Willow is actually really cute girl. Just look at the photo where she is smiling, she looks really cute. I think she is in those years where she is trying to get to know herself and she is experimenting with her looks.

With long, perhaps even wavy hair, and normal teen style, she would be super cute.


----------



## Oruka

Will is a good looking guy so Willow will grow into her looks. She is going to be tall, slim with her father's features. At this point, she is being a kid and her nose looks too big for her face, but it has time for it all to come together.


----------



## knasarae

I saw this posted on IG not too long ago. Is this for real?


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I saw this posted on IG not too long ago. Is this for real?
> 
> View attachment 2177843





i have not heard about another one!


----------



## Sasha2012

knasarae said:


> I saw this posted on IG not too long ago. Is this for real?
> 
> View attachment 2177843



 that's so fake.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Well, if that's the case then he had a hand in making them that way.



I agree.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> 2013 From Slavery to Freedom Event at the Sofitel Hotel in Los Angeles (May 9)



LMAO!! Look at Willow trying to make the 90s choker happen! I used to love those things...


----------



## Sassys

What this kid needs is a swift kick in the a$$

*'He wants his own place!' Will Smith reveals son Jaden has asked to be emancipated... and for a house for his 15th birthday*

It's certainly a present that he won't forget.
Will Smith has revealed his son Jaden wants to move into a house of his own for his 15th birthday.
The teen plans to become emancipated - and wants to be allowed to live independently from his parents.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-asked-emancipated--house-15th-birthday.html


----------



## boxermom

Sassys said:


> What this kid needs is a swift kick in the a$$
> 
> *'He wants his own place!' Will Smith reveals son Jaden has asked to be emancipated... and for a house for his 15th birthday*
> 
> It's certainly a present that he won't forget.
> Will Smith has revealed his son Jaden wants to move into a house of his own for his 15th birthday.
> The teen plans to become emancipated - and wants to be allowed to live independently from his parents.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-asked-emancipated--house-15th-birthday.html



This has disaster written all over it. No 15 year old should be *emancipated*, IMO. Kid was born to wealthy parents and thinks he accomplished everything on his own.


----------



## Singra

Belle49 said:


> I must admit I have no interest in this movie



Same here, the trailer makes it seem as if the movie has important life lessons to impart... I hate that in a movie.


----------



## Ladybug09

The parents allow it.


----------



## shoes4me

strangely jaden´s face looks older to me than will´s


----------



## Sasha2012

Well Jaden can afford to be emancipated and I would say he's too young and needs guidance, but doesn't seem like there's any guidance in his life right now anyways.


----------



## celebritt

what the hell is Jaden wearing???


----------



## daffyduck

Belle49 said:


> Same here but his son annoys me lol


OMG, I agree. He annoys me, too! This kid needs a shot of reality and he needs to smile more or at least appear nicer than having "I'm all that attitude"! I mean really, he only gotten movie parts because of his dad, Will is starring in it, like this movie and Pursuit of Happyness and with Karate Kid, he had the starring role because his parents produced the movie. Same with his sister. I hope these kids make their own success without their parents help, because that's were real talent really exists. 

I'm not too interested in seeing this movie because it seems more like it's made personally for their own entertainment, I mean it's only the two of them in that movie, right? So, it's like watching one of personal Smith family home movie that's being shared with the public for a fee so they can make more money, KWIM.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jaden Smith wants to be emancipated from his parents


*One  might think that being the child of two talented, multimillionaire  celebrities would be enough for Jaden Smith  but apparently you'd be  wrong. For his fifteenth birthday, Jaden Smith wants just one thing:  Legal emancipation from Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith,  so he can live with the maturity and responsibility characteristic of  all teenage boys. "He really wants to have his own place," says Will  Smith in an interview with _The Sun_.  "If kids just want to have command of their lives, I understand," added  Smith, despite having released a song that is literally called _"Parents Just Don't Understand."_ 





knowing jada and her "kids should be allowed to control their own lives - parents should only help guide them" way of parenting  he will be setting up his own household very soon!


----------



## Sasha2012

Miami (May 16)


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cocosapphire

*Appearance on the David Letterman Show, promoting new movie After Earth, May 20, 2013*


----------



## cocosapphire

*After Monday appearance on The David Letterman show, Will and Jaden leave their New York City hotel on Tuesday, May 21, 2013 *


----------



## morgan20




----------



## morgan20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwS14TiO7Pk


----------



## morgan20




----------



## morgan20

Okay was trying to post the link but did not work!


----------



## Avril

This is Will Smith on the Graham Norton show from last night, it's very funny 




Oh and Jaden said he is single and doesn't have a girlfriend, wonder what Kris and Kylie Jenner have to say about that considering Kylie is supposed to be dating him!


----------



## Sasha2012

That little reunion video on the Graham Norton show is awesome.

Will and Jaden Smith promote 'After Earth' in Moscow (May 27)


----------



## charmesh

Nobody will actually go to see this movie, just like Karate Kid. I have teenage boys (the movies main market) and they have no interest in seeing this. I don't know why they keep letting Jaden make movies other than he's Will Smith's son. The kid is annoying.  I'm starting to think that Will's older son turned out so well because of his mother and stepfather.


----------



## spade331

charmesh said:


> Nobody will actually go to see this movie, just like Karate Kid. I have teenage boys (the movies main market) and they have no interest in seeing this. I don't know why they keep letting Jaden make movies other than he's Will Smith's son. The kid is annoying.  I'm starting to think that Will's older son turned out so well because of his mother and stepfather.



Well I wouldn't say no one saw Karate Kid. It made almost $360 million worldwide.  

(Numbers from boxofficemojo.com). 

Total Lifetime Grosses
Domestic:	 $176,591,618	 49.2%
+ Foreign:	 $182,534,404	 50.8%
= Worldwide:	 $359,126,022


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, the Karate Kid was a big box office success...I think this movie will be even bigger. It seems like it will appeal to a broader demographic. Although it has a WAY bigger budget, so way more people are going to need to go and see it, but it's M. Night Shyamalan starring Will Smith. That's like box office heaven LOL.


----------



## Brandless

charmesh said:


> Nobody will actually go to see this movie, just like Karate Kid. I have teenage boys (the movies main market) and they have no interest in seeing this. I don't know why they keep letting Jaden make movies other than he's Will Smith's son. The kid is annoying.  I'm starting to think that Will's older son turned out so well because of his mother and stepfather.



I don't know about my teenage kids but DH and I are looking forward to seeing this movie I like Will Smith's movies.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah, the Karate Kid was a big box office success...I think this movie will be even bigger. It seems like it will appeal to a broader demographic. Although it has a WAY bigger budget, so way more people are going to need to go and see it, but it's M. Night Shyamalan starring Will Smith. That's like box office heaven LOL.



IDK. That kid is riding his daddy's coattails. Nobody would be casting him in anything if he was just Jada Pinketts son. He's just so unlikeable.


----------



## twin-fun

charmesh said:


> Nobody will actually go to see this movie, just like Karate Kid. *I have teenage boys (the movies main market)* and they have no interest in seeing this. I don't know why they keep letting Jaden make movies other than he's Will Smith's son. The kid is annoying.  I'm starting to think that Will's older son turned out so well because of his mother and stepfather.



I don't know where you got that information but it is not correct. According to the _Theatrical Marketing Statistics_, which is published by the Motion Picture Association of America teenagers (12-17 years) represent only 8% of frequent movie goers as compared to the two largest age groups, 25-39 and 60+ year olds. And they may go see the movie because of Will, not Jaden.


----------



## charmesh

Jaden just rubs me the way Anne Hache or Gwyneth Paltrow rub other people. And he doesn't even have an Oscar


----------



## twin-fun

charmesh said:


> Jaden just rubs me the way Anne Hache or Gwyneth Paltrow rub other people. And he doesn't even have an Oscar



I completely agree with you on that little twerp! Can't stand him...


----------



## qudz104

charmesh said:


> Jaden just rubs me the way Anne Hache or Gwyneth Paltrow rub other people. And he doesn't even have an Oscar



haha same!! i agree with a pp that he is a total twerp. at least he seems that way, perhaps hes perfectly fine IRL. 

the reunion video was awesome!


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> IDK. That kid is riding his daddy's coattails. Nobody would be casting him in anything if he was just Jada Pinketts son. He's just so unlikeable.


While he irks me to a bit, he wouldn't be the *FIRST *Hollywood kid to ride their parent's (grandparent's, great grandparent's, etc) coattails....

John (Drew) Barrymore
Kirk (Michael) Douglas
Henry (Jane/Bridgette) Fonda

and for a more complete running list:
http://www.imdb.com/list/AT7D1FRKanI/


It's no different than parents who are musician's, artists, doctors, lawyers, politicians and have children who follow in their steps; having that successful parent/relative helps paves the way a bit. Sometimes the child is successful and sometimes they're not. Fortunately for Jaden, he's having a successful run.


----------



## knasarae

Good point, but has Jaden been in anything that didn't have his father's hand directly in it?  

Has he been emancipated yet?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Ladybug09 said:


> While he irks me to a bit, he wouldn't be the *FIRST *Hollywood kid to ride their parent's (grandparent's, great grandparent's, etc) coattails....
> 
> John (Drew) Barrymore
> Kirk (Michael) Douglas
> Henry (Jane/Bridgette) Fonda
> 
> and for a more complete running list:
> http://www.imdb.com/list/AT7D1FRKanI/
> 
> 
> It's no different than parents who are musician's, artists, doctors, lawyers, politicians and have children who follow in their steps; having that successful parent/relative helps paves the way a bit. Sometimes the child is successful and sometimes they're not. Fortunately for Jaden, he's having a successful run.



Ah thanks for sharing the list! I love Juliet Landau, always tried to follow her career post Buffy/Angel and she did loads of voice over stuff and a guest a in few tv shows. I wish we'd see more of her, she is a good actress.

Ah George C. Scott is one of my heroes as being an amazing actor and anti awards guy.

Out of that list, the only children who became big households names of their own are Michael Douglas and Angelina Jolie imo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

knasarae said:


> Good point, but has Jaden been in anything that didn't have his father's hand directly in it?
> 
> Has he been emancipated yet?



The Day the Earth Stood Still. 

I don't think he'll seriously pursue getting emancipated. Also, don't they only emancipate you if there is evidence of neglect? The rules may vary by state.


----------



## knasarae

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still.
> 
> I don't think he'll seriously pursue getting emancipated. Also, don't they only emancipate you if there is evidence of neglect? The rules may vary by state.


 
Oh ok, I've never seen that movie.

I have no idea about the emancipation thing, I was just wondering lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

New York City (May 28)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> I saw this posted on IG not too long ago. Is this for real?
> 
> View attachment 2177843




Hummm haven't seen Jada in a movie in a while, wonder if this is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> I saw this posted on IG not too long ago. Is this for real?
> 
> View attachment 2177843



This better be super fake. I'm not feeling Zoe Saldana these days and she certainly doesn't fit into the cast of Set it Off.....


----------



## Kansashalo

I heard there was going to be a Set If Off II but I hadn't heard anything about a cast though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

After Earth premiereat the Ziegfeld Theatre in New York City. (May 29)


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Will Smith and his son Jaden Smith attend the premiere of their new movie After Earth on Wednesday (May 29) at the Ziegfeld Theatre in New York City.

The father-son duo were joined at the premiere by their proud family members  Jada Pinkett Smith, Willow, and Trey.

Jadens rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner was also spotted attending the premiere.

In After Earth, a crash landing leaves Kitai Raige (Jaden) and his father Cypher (Will) stranded on Earth, 1,000 years after events forced humanitys escape. With Cypher injured, Kitai must embark on a perilous journey to signal for help. The film opens in theaters this


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Look at Willow not looking crazy for once LOL!


----------



## knasarae

I'm sure the kids have had media training. Why does Jaden insist on looking confused in every photo?? Is that his "sexy" look? Lololol


----------



## knasarae

Willow looks really nice. I wonder does she have any real hair, I always see her in wigs.


----------



## Wilsom04

Those pants Willow is wearing are the truth. Does anyone know the designer?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Every time I look at a pic of him my eyes go straight to the furrows on his forehead, ugh.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

knasarae said:


> I'm sure the kids have had media training. Why does Jaden insist on looking confused in every photo?? Is that his "sexy" look? Lololol



Uuugh! Isn't it annoying?? My niece is 14 and she always takes pictures like that - so do her friends. I don't get it!


----------



## eggpudding

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## charmesh

LoveMyMarc said:


> Uuugh! Isn't it annoying?? My niece is 14 and she always takes pictures like that - so do her friends. I don't get it!


I just went on my son's 8th grade trip to the amusement park. No furrowed brow sexy looks to be found. Just lots of girls throwing up peace signs and doing kissy faces. There was one girl who did both at the same time over and over. I just wanted to shake her and tell her that she looked like an idiot. Jaden's douchebag face is an improvement, and that's from someone who can't stand the child.


----------



## Belle49

Everyone that has seen the movie already say it's beyond awful ha ha.


----------



## lanasyogamama

knasarae said:


> I'm sure the kids have had media training. Why does Jaden insist on looking confused in every photo?? Is that his "sexy" look? Lololol



I was going to ask the exact same thing.  What is so confused about???

The pics of him in an iron man suit are beyond annoying.

I've also noticed he loves long, tunic like tops. 

So, I'm not a huge Jaden fan.


----------



## Singra

Belle49 said:


> Everyone that has seen the movie already say it's beyond awful ha ha.



In what way is it bad? Bad acting/slow/bad writing or just plain boring?


----------



## Belle49

Singra said:


> In what way is it bad? Bad acting/slow/bad writing or just plain boring?




They said it's just plain bad. They said the CGI animals are pathetic and the movie relies to much on special affects. My buddy who saw it said people left mid way. lol


----------



## knasarae

Wow.  I admit I have no interest in seeing it, but I would probably watch it (or at least try lol) once it came to HBO or something.  Oh well.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jaden, Willow and Jada all rub me the wrong way... I can't put my finger on it, but they just annoy me.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Jaden, Willow and Jada all rub me the wrong way... I can't put my finger on it, but they just annoy me.




i get it. i really do.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Will's suit. I read Willow is taking a break and is just going to be 12 for now. Sounds like a good plan. She looks cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm excited to see this movie. I love these kinds of movies. I hope it's not terrible.


----------



## tnguye78

ByeKitty said:


> Jaden, Willow and Jada all rub me the wrong way... I can't put my finger on it, but they just annoy me.



+1
I don't get the hype with them. Will Smith, yes. But his family...

Also, add me to the "why does Jaden does that dumb look".


----------



## Singra

Belle49 said:


> They said it's just plain bad. They said the CGI animals are pathetic and the movie relies to much on special affects. My buddy who saw it said people left mid way. lol



Wow, usually if a summer blockbuster is bad there's still enough spectacle to justify seeing it to the end.  

Just read an article that said the movie is scoring a 13% approval on rotten tomatoes. Here's a quote...


> "You know you're in trouble when you find yourself feeling sorry for one of the world&#8217;s wealthiest teenagers," Duralde wrote. "And you&#8217;re definitely in trouble when you wish the mess of a movie he stars in could be as entertainingly rotten as 'Battlefield Earth.'"



Plus, and I didn't know this until today, M. Night Shyamalan is the director... how is that guy still allowed to make a movie with a budget over $1 million.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Look at Willow not looking crazy for once LOL!





i almost did not recognize the child!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Singra said:


> Plus, and I didn't know this until today, M. Night Shyamalan is the director... how is that guy still allowed to make a movie with a budget over $1 million.



Because his movies always make money.


----------



## Sasha2012

After party for 'After Earth' at the Standard Hotel. (May 29)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> After party for 'After Earth' at the Standard Hotel. (May 29)



Are me eyes lying to me or Jaden's face is for once not worrying about something?


----------



## charmesh

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Are me eyes lying to me or Jaden's face is for once not worrying about something?



Now he just looks high. Maybe Kylie did something to relax him. You know how teens are these days. And you know PMK is praying for a teen pregnancy to extend the families 15 minutes. If I were will I would glue a condom onto jaden.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I can't stand that stupid face he makes


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving their hotel in New York City. (May 30)


----------



## bag-princess

will used to be the king of the summer movie season but the critics are all over this movie with jaden!


one said "the Will Smith science-fiction adventure that appears to have been made  for the sole purpose of convincing the world that son Jaden Smith is  dad's A-list equivalent."


In TheWrap,  Alonso Duralde quipped that "After Earth" plays like one of the world's  most expensive bar mitzvahs, though he implied the celebration is one  that will be better enjoyed by family members than guests. 

"'After Earth' tells the story of an inexperienced boy trying  desperately to please his father while making one mistake after another,  and as such, it becomes an uncomfortable metaphor for itself," Duralde  wrote.

"You know you're in trouble when you find yourself feeling sorry for one  of the world's wealthiest teenagers," Duralde wrote. "And you're  definitely in trouble when you wish the mess of a movie he stars in  could be as entertainingly rotten as 'Battlefield Earth.'"


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bag-princess said:


> will used to be the king of the summer movie season but the critics are all over this movie with jaden!
> 
> 
> one said "the Will Smith science-fiction adventure that appears to have been made  for the sole purpose of convincing the world that son Jaden Smith is  dad's A-list equivalent."
> 
> 
> In TheWrap,  Alonso Duralde quipped that "After Earth" plays like one of the world's  most expensive bar mitzvahs, though he implied the celebration is one  that will be better enjoyed by family members than guests.
> 
> "'After Earth' tells the story of an inexperienced boy trying  desperately to please his father while making one mistake after another,  and as such, it becomes an uncomfortable metaphor for itself," Duralde  wrote.
> 
> "You know you're in trouble when you find yourself feeling sorry for one  of the world's wealthiest teenagers," Duralde wrote. "And you're  definitely in trouble when you wish the mess of a movie he stars in  could be as entertainingly rotten as 'Battlefield Earth.'"



_well... le OUCH!_


----------



## Belle49

I'm telling you it's horrid, I've had a group go see it and they all said it was painful. The boys were like hangover 3 was awful that this movie is so bad it makes hangover 3 good lol


----------



## sdkitty

Will used to be someone you couldn't help but like but likely, even he is becoming less likeable....too much exposure of the whole group.  Isn't there anyone in the family who doesn't want to be a star?  or who doesn't believe the are star material?  or who maybe could wait until they grow up?


----------



## bag-princess

His son trey would be that person!
He is nothing like the spawns of will and jada
And is fine by NOT being in the tabloids. You see
Him in pics with them but that is it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not surprised at the bad reviews. It looked stupid in the previews.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> His son trey would be that person!
> He is nothing like the spawns of will and jada
> And is fine by NOT being in the tabloids. You see
> Him in pics with them but that is it!


 
oh, good. I thought all the kids were in "show biz"
but this is Will's son from a prior relatinoship?  not with Jada?


----------



## charmesh

sdkitty said:


> oh, good. I thought all the kids were in "show biz"
> but this is Will's son from a prior relatinoship?  not with Jada?


The oldest boy was on a tv show. But it was just a guest appearance. It's not Jada's son. Probably why he has turned out so well.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> oh, good. I thought all the kids were in "show biz"
> but this is Will's son from a prior relatinoship?  not with Jada?




yea - trey is from will's first marriage.  very short!  her name is  Sheree Zampino and they got married in '92 and were divorced in '95.  i don't remeber Trey in a tv show ever but he was in will's video "just the two of us"


----------



## nycmom

New York Times...
_
Mr. Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, are producers on After Earth, which suggests that there was no one on the production who could really say no to him. An often affable screen presence, he spends much of the movie in a chair on the spaceship pursing his lips and watering his eyes. Its a calamitously one-note, unpersuasive performance thats a match to that of Jaden, a pretty teenager with jumpy eyebrows whose character remains an insufferable brat. Once upon a time, Hollywood parents gave their children sports cars as gifts. These days, apparently nothing less than a big-screen vanity project will do for Junior._


----------



## bag-princess

nycmom said:


> New York Times...
> _
> Mr. Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, are producers on &#8220;After Earth,&#8221; which suggests that there was no one on the production who could really say no to him. An often affable screen presence, he spends much of the movie in a chair on the spaceship pursing his lips and watering his eyes. It&#8217;s a calamitously one-note, unpersuasive performance that&#8217;s a match to that of Jaden, a pretty teenager with jumpy eyebrows whose character remains an insufferable brat. Once upon a time, Hollywood parents gave their children sports cars as gifts. These days, apparently nothing less than a big-screen vanity project will do for Junior._





day um!

has there been ANYONE that liked this movie??? anywhere???  (besides will and his son and jada of course)  i don't think i have seen one single good or even "it was ok" review anywhere!

it sounds like it should have gone straight to dvd!


----------



## Jayne1

nycmom said:


> New York Times...
> _
> Mr. Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, are producers on After Earth, which suggests that there was no one on the production who could really say no to him. An often affable screen presence, he spends much of the movie in a chair on the spaceship pursing his lips and watering his eyes. Its a calamitously one-note, unpersuasive performance thats a match to that of Jaden, a pretty teenager with jumpy eyebrows whose character remains an insufferable brat. Once upon a time, Hollywood parents gave their children sports cars as gifts. These days, apparently nothing less than a big-screen vanity project will do for Junior._


Pretty much sums it up!


----------



## brownsugarplum

Will and Jada's children are annoying. I never thought i would say that as Will Smith was always so UNHOLLYWOOD to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

I want to see it just to see if it is really that bad. It looks like it might be a fun-only-if-you're-twelve-or-younger-and-will-remember-fondly-when-you're-thirty type of movie.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> I want to see it just to see if it is really that bad. It looks like it might be a fun-only-if-you're-twelve-or-younger-and-will-remember-fondly-when-you're-thirty type of movie.





looks like one of those you have to be high to watch!

then those computer generated animals actually don't look as bad as some of the critics have said.


----------



## Singra

Junkenpo said:


> *I want to see it just to see if it is really that bad.* It looks like it might be a fun-only-if-you're-twelve-or-younger-and-will-remember-fondly-when-you're-thirty type of movie.



Me too and I never had any desire to see this movie, the trailer made it seem like one long sermon. 


If the movie really is that bad Will Smith and the studio must have known they had a turkey on their hands.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> Me too and I never had any desire to see this movie, the trailer made it seem like one long sermon.
> 
> 
> *If the movie really is that bad Will Smith and the studio must have known they had a turkey on their hands*.





you would not know it by the way they are promoting it!!!  lawd - it seems like will and his "wanna be mini-me" are on every dang channel talking about his movie!  and of course the people are "i saw it last night and i loved it!"  thank goodness noses don't grow like pinocchio's for real!


----------



## Sasha2012

Chime For Change: The Sound Of Change Live Concert held at Twickenham Stadium in London. (June 1)

Her cheeks have finally settled! she looks great.


----------



## sdkitty

nycmom said:


> New York Times...
> 
> _Mr. Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, are producers on After Earth, which suggests that there was no one on the production who could really say no to him. An often affable screen presence, he spends much of the movie in a chair on the spaceship pursing his lips and watering his eyes. Its a calamitously one-note, unpersuasive performance thats a match to that of Jaden, a pretty teenager with jumpy eyebrows whose character remains an insufferable brat. Once upon a time, Hollywood parents gave their children sports cars as gifts. These days, apparently nothing less than a big-screen vanity project will do for Junior._


 
that's ridiculous


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> that's ridiculous



What's ridiculous, the movie or the review?


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> What's ridiculous, the movie or the review?


 
big screen vanity project for kid


----------



## Sasha2012

Good Morning America (May 31)


----------



## Sasha2012

Dining at Zuma restaurant in Kensington, London. (June 1)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Good Morning America (May 31)



I swear to God, Jaden's face has got to be the most annoying thing everrrrrrrrrr... pebble in the shoe that is!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look so much alike. They even have the same expressions.


----------



## Oruka

The movie bombed at the box office. Will smith is talented but he needs to work with good director and producers and stop making movies with Jaden. Maybe this will humble him a bit.


----------



## Kansashalo

Gorgeous - especially the hair color/highlights!


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does Jaden always wrinkle his forehead in pics? It's so annoying!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What I don't understand is why Jaden (or anyone, for that matter) wears these pants. They look incredibly stupid!


----------



## New-New

Wilsom04 said:


> Those pants Willow is wearing are the truth. Does anyone know the designer?



I believe they're Chanel.


----------



## New-New

Kansashalo said:


> Gorgeous - especially the hair color/highlights!



She's looking really good.


----------



## Louiebabeee

nycmom said:


> New York Times...
> _
> Mr. Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, are producers on After Earth, which suggests that there was no one on the production who could really say no to him. An often affable screen presence, he spends much of the movie in a chair on the spaceship pursing his lips and watering his eyes. Its a calamitously one-note, unpersuasive performance thats a match to that of Jaden, a pretty teenager with jumpy eyebrows whose character remains an insufferable brat. Once upon a time, Hollywood parents gave their children sports cars as gifts. These days, apparently nothing less than a big-screen vanity project will do for Junior._




I saw the movie yesterday. This review nails it.


----------



## yogamommi

It came in #3 making 27 mil this weekend.


----------



## bag-princess

yogamommi said:


> It came in #3 making 27 mil this weekend.



 that proves someone believed the hype and bought some tickets!!!!
but did they stay the entire movie??? and will they go see it again???



well get ready for another father/son project people!


----------



## AEGIS

he is his father's twin when he smiles


----------



## terebina786

I think this movie is the only "kid-friendly" movie out right now. That might explain the high ticket sales.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Those aren't high ticket sales. They were much lower than anticipated.


----------



## terebina786

I wasn't even expecting anywhere near 20 mil lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith is glowing on the cover of Redbook magazines July 2013 issue, on newsstands June 11.

Heres what the 41-year-old actress had to share with the mag:

On why should we leave her husband Will Smith: What is the thing that Will could do to make me not love him? That would make me abandon him? I cant think of one. Im sorry. Except if he did something bad to the kids  now weve got a problem.

On finding magical moments with Will: We tend to find magic in the mundane. Picking Willow up from her girlfriends house at 9:30PM, and enjoying that ride together, then stopping at 7-Eleven to get some ice cream as a family.

On avoiding negative gossip: I have been affected by gossip and I know people who have been too. Ive seen marriages destroyed by gossip. It is cruel. At the end of the day, all that matters is: Do you love what you see when you look in the mirror? That is it, baby.

Her mother looks like she could be her sister!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'd love for her to go back to a short cut. She wears it so well.


----------



## bag-princess

did something bad to the kids????  that's it!???

chile please!


----------



## Michele26

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd love for her to go back to a short cut. She wears it so well.



She looked striking when she had short hair.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith is glowing on the cover of Redbook magazines July 2013 issue, on newsstands June 11.
> 
> Heres what the 41-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
> 
> On why should we leave her husband Will Smith: What is the thing that Will could do to make me not love him? That would make me abandon him? I cant think of one. Im sorry. Except if he did something bad to the kids  now weve got a problem.
> 
> On finding magical moments with Will: We tend to find magic in the mundane. Picking Willow up from her girlfriends house at 9:30PM, and enjoying that ride together, then stopping at 7-Eleven to get some ice cream as a family.
> 
> On avoiding negative gossip: I have been affected by gossip and I know people who have been too. Ive seen marriages destroyed by gossip. It is cruel. At the end of the day, all that matters is: Do you love what you see when you look in the mirror? That is it, baby.
> 
> Her mother looks like she could be her sister!


 
Anything that comes out of her and Wills mouth lately makes me want to punch them in the face. Firdt thing first, its a no brainer. Of course nobody should tolerate abusive behavior, ever. BUT the way she puts it, it's like she has zero self respect, she would rather being humiliated and all. So basically she is nothing without her hubby?

Anyway as for something bad happening to the kids... Eh. Does After Earth count??


----------



## bag-princess

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Anything that comes out of her and Wills mouth lately makes me want to punch them in the face. Firdt thing first, its a no brainer. Of course nobody should tolerate abusive behavior, ever. BUT the way she puts it, it's like she has zero self respect, she would rather being humiliated and all. So basically she is nothing without her hubby?
> 
> *Anyway as for something bad happening to the kids... Eh. Does After Earth count??*





  of course not!!  she and will were producers.  and so was her brother!!!!  caleb pinkett.


----------



## AEGIS

why is she always talking?


----------



## bag-princess

they need to stop giving interviews!!! 


----------


Smith, 44, and his 14-year-old son gave a joint interview to _New York_  magazine that one prominent producer describes as "a jaw-dropper." Will  Smith described himself as "a student of patterns," adding, "At heart,  I'm a physicist." Even as the elder Smith described how visitors to his  household would be surprised to find that it is "simple and basic,"*  Jaden declared: "I like Cartier," noting "before that, it was Louis"* (as  in, Vuitton).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw After Earth, I was conflicted if I wanted to see it or not, I should've stayed home. My sister and nephew saw it and loved it.  I wonder if we saw the same movie.  

The only other kiddie movie that's out is Epic.


----------



## ByeKitty

LoveMyMarc said:


> What I don't understand is why Jaden (or anyone, for that matter) wears these pants. They look incredibly stupid!





bag-princess said:


> Smith, 44, and his 14-year-old son gave a joint interview to _New York_  magazine that one prominent producer describes as "a jaw-dropper." Will  Smith described himself as "a student of patterns," adding, *"At heart,  I'm a physicist."* Even as the elder Smith described how visitors to his  household would be surprised to find that it is "simple and basic,"  Jaden declared: "I like Cartier," noting *"before that, it was Louis"* (as  in, Vuitton).



I'm laughing so hard right now!!! Wow, these people need to stop!


----------



## New-New

I don't get a lot of the hate this family gets. Jaden and Willow are far from the first people in Hollywood to benefit from nepotism. And Jaden is no where near the first child of privilege to say something that sounds bratty and entitled. And from what I'm reading it just seems that Jada and Will want to provide an environment where the kids can express themselves.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

new-new said:


> i don't get a lot of the hate this family gets. Jaden and willow are far from the first people in hollywood to benefit from nepotism. And jaden is no where near the first child of privilege to say something that sounds bratty and entitled. And from what i'm reading it just seems that jada and will want to provide an environment where the kids can express themselves.



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Jackie Chan's Hand and Foot Print Ceremony at the TCL Chinese Theatre in Hollywood, California. (June 6)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

When those little wrinkles start becoming deep permanent furrows, he'll regret that silly expression.


----------



## Singra

New-New said:


> ]I don't get a lot of the hate this family gets.[/B] Jaden and Willow are far from the first people in Hollywood to benefit from nepotism. And Jaden is no where near the first child of privilege to say something that sounds bratty and entitled. And from what I'm reading it just seems that Jada and Will want to provide an environment where the kids can express themselves.




There're probably a lots of reasons... maybe the biggest reason right now is that he's just out of touch. 

The few movies that Will Smith has been involved with the last few years haven't been very good and when that happens people tend to get more critical on what's being sold to them. If he had some wildly successful critical and commercial hit prior to this perhaps After Earth wouldn't be the disaster it is and perhaps the nepotism wouldn't be as clawing as it is. Although I think he just picked the wrong time to give some of the interviews he has, it's the wrong time for his kid to so casually be talking about cartier etc.


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> When those little wrinkles start becoming deep permanent furrows, he'll regret that silly expression.



i am sure his mom/dad can recommend a good doctor to take care of that!




Singra said:


> There're probably a lots of reasons... maybe the biggest reason right now is that he's just out of touch.
> 
> The few movies that Will Smith has been involved with the last few years haven't been very good and when that happens people tend to get more critical on what's being sold to them. If he had some wildly successful critical and commercial hit prior to this perhaps After Earth wouldn't be the disaster it is and perhaps the nepotism wouldn't be as clawing as it is. Although I think he just picked the wrong time to give some of the interviews he has, *it's the wrong time for his kid to so casually be talking about cartier *etc.




there is nothing worse than someone with money always trying to remind you they have money!!!  omg - that is so tacky.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Willow Smith rocks a tied-dye shir while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Friday (June 7) in Los Angeles.

The 12-year-old entertainer was accompanied by her mom Jada-Pinkett Smith.

Last week, Willow was spotted going sleeveless while spending time with her friends in the Big Apple.

Check out Willow covering Rihannas song No Love Allowed, from her latest album Unapologetic, below.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Willow is gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd love for her to go back to a short cut. She wears it so well.



I loved the short hair, even the blonde looked good.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think I prefer longer hair on her...


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Jaden Smith spends the afternoon with his pal, Kings of Summers Moises Arias, on Tuesday (June 11) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 14-year-old entertainer and 19-year-old actor were accompanied by an adult as they hung out.

Jaden recently did an interview for his movie After Earth, where his dad Will Smith gave him a big kiss after the interviewer claimed they werent affectionate with each other! Check out the interview below.

Also pictured inside: Will, his wife Jada Pinkett-Smith, and daughter Willow arriving at LAX Airport the day before.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Jaden Smith spends the afternoon with his pal, Kings of Summers Moises Arias, on Tuesday (June 11) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 14-year-old entertainer and 19-year-old actor were accompanied by an adult as they hung out.
> 
> Jaden recently did an interview for his movie After Earth, where his dad Will Smith gave him a big kiss after the interviewer claimed they werent affectionate with each other! Check out the interview below.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Will, his wife Jada Pinkett-Smith, and daughter Willow arriving at LAX Airport the day before.




That's not Jada, looks like one of Willow's friends


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> That's not Jada, looks like one of Willow's friends



Yes, I didn't even catch that, that's obviously not Jada lol.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> I don't get a lot of the hate this family gets. Jaden and Willow are far from the first people in Hollywood to benefit from nepotism. And Jaden is no where near the first child of privilege to say something that sounds bratty and entitled. And from what I'm reading it just seems that Jada and Will want to provide an environment where the kids can express themselves.




it's the veneer of pretentiousness...anyway IA Jaden doesn't seem like a total brat from what i have seen on his IG...he isn't out there showing off his wealth like his gf...i want them to teach him how to facially express himself another way


----------



## Junkenpo

My parents went to go see the movie... Dad hated it, Mom was disappointed but is too nice to say anything negative.  We have birds, so apparently there was a scene involving birds that made her cry.

I think the only way I will watch this is if someone uploads the movie to youtube. lol


----------



## Sassys

In Hawaii for Father's Day


----------



## Sassys

Okay... Elevator 101  what a brat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

He's a typical obnoxious teenager.  If he's a brat, his parents are to blame for it.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> He's a typical obnoxious teenager.  If he's a brat, his parents are to blame for it.


 
True.


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> I loved the short hair, even the blonde looked good.



Oh look at Tupac!


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> Oh look at Tupac!




awwww........RIP sweetie

i think jada looks nice in that photo


----------



## tangowithme

Willow is no "twelve year old entertainer". She's a kid who ought to be in school.


----------



## tangowithme

Jada looks good in glowing colors, love them on her. There was a yellow dress she wore recently, and she was gorgeous.


----------



## knasarae

What was the video?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Hawaii. (June 21)


----------



## Ladybug09

you really see the fillers in that bottom pic.

Jada is tiny, and even she doesn't have the 'thigh gap' like beyonce...


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Pick Up Stix Chinese restaurant on Sunday (June 23) in Calabasas, Calif.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Pick Up Stix Chinese restaurant on Sunday (June 23) in Calabasas, Calif.






i don't know who told him he looks good in those pants - but they lied!!!!

like my mama used to tell us - "when you get out of that outfit i'm going to burn it!"


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills, CA. (June 26)


----------



## Michele26

^^She looks great here. Love her whole outfit...can anyone ID her bag?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Earlier in Hawaii.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> you really see the fillers in that bottom pic.
> 
> Jada is tiny, and even she doesn't have the *'thigh gap'* like beyonce...


 

What's that?


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> What's that?


when your thighs don't touch.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> you really see the fillers in that bottom pic.
> 
> Jada is tiny, and even she doesn't have the 'thigh gap' like beyonce...





thigh gap like 85% has to do with your hips not your weight.
Jada undoubtedly has slimmer hips than Bey
this is isn't a cape for Bey btw and her natural gap for faux-gap


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrity Gossip

Sugarfish Sushi in Calabasas, California. (July 3)


----------



## AEGIS

so he is calling the paps to come out to Calabasas?


----------



## tangowithme

That child has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## charmesh

tangowithme said:


> That child has a lot of growing up to do.



He still is a child. I think his parents have let him forget that. I know that if some fast tail little girl was following my son to Europe and New York, I would put an end to it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does Jaden dress like such a fool? I know i wore some questionable things at 14 but really he just looks next level ridiculous.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does Jaden dress like such a fool? I know i wore some questionable things at 14 but really he just looks next level ridiculous.


OMG - I seriously ask myself the same question!

What is his obsession with wearing tunics and pants that make him look like he sh*t himself.....a lot.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

wrong quote


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Is Jaden starting to wear a skirt now?


----------



## charmesh

LoveMyMarc said:


> Is Jaden starting to wear a skirt now?



What is it about Kris Jenner's daughters that drive men to skirt wearing?


----------



## tangowithme

charmesh said:


> He still is a child. I think his parents have let him forget that. I know that if some fast tail little girl was following my son to Europe and New York, I would put an end to it.



Amen.

And if that was my daughter doing the chasing, heaven help her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/05/jaden-smith-celebrates-4th-of-july-with-kardashian-family/

Jaden Smith takes in the view from the balcony while celebrating Independence Day at the Kardashian family beach pad on Thursday (July 4) in Malibu, Calif.

The 14-year-old After Earth actor joined his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner and the rest of her family  older sister Kendall, half-sister Kourtney Kardashian (with 11-month-old daughter Penelope), mom Kris Jenner, and dad Bruce Jenner.

Media always making it seem like Im dating everyone Im seen with.. Makes no sense to me. Dont listen to everything u see, people, Kylie tweeted that day, seemingly trying to shoot down the dating rumors. Amazing fourth. Couldnt be more thankful for the people around me x.

Last week, Jaden and Kylie were seen holding hands after a night at the movies.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Willow's new video, Jaden is in it.



BTW July 8 is Jaden's Birthday. He turns 15.

Calabasas. (July 7)


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/05/jaden-smith-celebrates-4th-of-july-with-kardashian-family/
> 
> Jaden Smith takes in the view from the balcony while celebrating Independence Day at the Kardashian family beach pad on Thursday (July 4) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 14-year-old After Earth actor joined his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner and the rest of her family  older sister Kendall, half-sister Kourtney Kardashian (with 11-month-old daughter Penelope), mom Kris Jenner, and dad Bruce Jenner.
> 
> *Media always making it seem like Im dating everyone Im seen with.. Makes no sense to me. Dont listen to everything u see, people, *Kylie tweeted that day, seemingly trying to shoot down the dating rumors. Amazing fourth. Couldnt be more thankful for the people around me x.
> 
> Last week, Jaden and Kylie were seen holding hands after a night at the movies.


Maybe they aren't "dating"....but pale white make-up around Jaden's mouth after seeing a movie with Kylie sure says a lot.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Willow's new video, Jaden is in it.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW July 8 is Jaden's Birthday. He turns 15.
> 
> Calabasas. (July 7)







what in the hell does that boy have on??????:wondering


----------



## knasarae

So we're going to ignore that foolishness on top of Willow's head?


----------



## charmesh

knasarae said:


> So we're going to ignore that foolishness on top of Willow's head?


Worst weave ever. And the video looks like some low budget video that someone's daddy shot with the family video camera. Will can make a whole big budget movie for Jaden but skimps on Willow's video.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> So we're going to ignore that foolishness on top of Willow's head?





i honestly did not even notice!!!!   i was looking at jaden in all that black and what looks like a skirt and shorts AND tights!!


----------



## JazzyJaz

charmesh said:


> Worst weave ever. And the video looks like some low budget video that someone's daddy shot with the family video camera. Will can make a whole big budget movie for Jaden but skimps on Willow's video.



Where will it get played?  I don't think too many artist put big bucks in videos after MTV stopped airing their daily show.


----------



## Louiebabeee

That video is just darn weird. She sings fine but why was she talking in a fake british accent or something? She always has the worse hair possible and it makes the girl look like a boy with long hair. Edgy is fine....if you do it right. Her clothes made her look like a little girl but I suppose that's better than her dressing too skimpy. I'm interested to see if she grows into her looks/style.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/10/will-smith-from-lax-to-jfk/

Will Smith signs autographs for his fans as he arrives at LAX Airport on Tuesday (July 9) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old actor hopped aboard a red eye and landed at JFK Airport in New York City the next morning, where he kept his head down to avoid being seen.

We wrote a script, first for Will Smith, then Will Smith decided not to do it, and for a moment, I didnt want to do it at all, Independence Day 2 director Roland Emmerich told Huffington Post UK about Will deciding not to take part in the second film. Dont worry, Independence Day fans, the script was rewritten and the project is still a go!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I do not understand this black saggy butt pants black leather smock look that is so popular among young Hollywood boys ATM.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/13/jaden-smith-rocker-chic-outfit-for-sugarfish-dinner/

Jaden Smith shows off his rocker chic look while having dinner at Sugarfish Sushi with his pal Moises Arias on Friday night (July 12) in Calabasas, Calif.

The actor celebrated his 15th birthday earlier in the week and his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner sent him a sweet birthday message on Instagram.

Although we cant remember exactly when we met, I couldnt be more grateful that we did, Kylie, 15, wrote. You understand me like not many do and you always know the right time to make me laugh. And no, you havent failed once to catch me when I attempt to walk or open the door on my every entrance. Happy birthday to my best friend.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Umm.....shouldn't have came into this thread. lol


----------



## Louiebabeee

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/13/jaden-smith-rocker-chic-outfit-for-sugarfish-dinner/
> 
> Jaden Smith shows off his rocker chic look while having dinner at Sugarfish Sushi with his pal Moises Arias on Friday night (July 12) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The actor celebrated his 15th birthday earlier in the week and his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner sent him a sweet birthday message on Instagram.
> 
> Although we cant remember exactly when we met, I couldnt be more grateful that we did, Kylie, 15, wrote. You understand me like not many do and you always know the right time to make me laugh. And no, you havent failed once to catch me when I attempt to walk or open the door on my every entrance. Happy birthday to my best friend.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/13/jaden-smith-rocker-chic-outfit-for-sugarfish-dinner/
> 
> Jaden Smith shows off his rocker chic look while having dinner at Sugarfish Sushi with his pal Moises Arias on Friday night (July 12) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The actor celebrated his 15th birthday earlier in the week and his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner sent him a sweet birthday message on Instagram.
> 
> Although we cant remember exactly when we met, I couldnt be more grateful that we did, Kylie, 15, wrote. You understand me like not many do and you always know the right time to make me laugh. And no, you havent failed once to catch me when I attempt to walk or open the door on my every entrance. Happy birthday to my best friend.


My 14yo wears flat front shorts in neutral colors,  corduroys and striped tshirts. I can't imagine him dressed like that.


----------



## PJ86

He looks ridiculous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Interesting get-up.....

I've said it before but even when the Smith kids looks borderline ridiculous, I still have to give Will and Jada props for supporting and encouraging their children to creatively express themselves. I love that about them.


----------



## PJ86

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Interesting get-up.....
> 
> I've said it before but even when the Smith kids looks borderline ridiculous, I still have to give Will and Jada props for supporting and encouraging their children to creatively express themselves. I love that about them.



I do agree with you in part, I do think they need to encourage schooling also.  I just see their children (like the Kardashian/Jenner) posing and going to have fun all the time.  I don't see much of a difference between the parenting styles of the Kardashian/Jenner and the Smiths.

If we only saw these kids (both sets) in the summer, I would have a different opinion.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Celebrating Leo Howards 16th birthday at the Barefooters Beach House on Sunday (July 14) in Malibu, Calif.


----------



## tnguye78

He has an awkward smile.. Maybe that's why he does that dumb I'm always confused look with the wrinkled forehead and open mouth.

Hollywood kids baffles me. They have too much money on their hands.


----------



## Sasha2012

LAX


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Love the mesh booties.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> LAX






they look like a bad imitation of sly and the family stone!!!!

(before my time but i saw a "where are they now" show about them on some channel!)


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> LAX



This made me laugh...


----------



## Sasha2012

*The hair apparent! Willow Smith enjoys a Summer Fling with with pretty pastel coloured highlights
*

With her peroxide blonde hair cut into a distinctive mullet style shape, Willow Smith was already hard to miss.

But Will's 12-year-old daughter has decided to mix her her look further by adding pretty coloured pastel highlights to her platinum tresses. 

The youngster was spotted waiting for coffee in Calabasas, California with her friends and lilac, lavender and turquoise could be spotted in her waves. 

Of course, this isn't the superstar progeny's first brush with colourful hair. 

Willow was one of the first big names to pioneer the cartoon look, and was spotted with lurid shades of yellow and green brightening up her look. 

Having developed a blossoming reputation in fashion circles courtesy of her distinctive dress sense, Willow was surprisingly subdued for her day out, opting jeans and a T-shirt that just read 'gnarly.'

Willow has already signed a lucrative record deal with Jay-Zs Roc Nation record label  the high-point of which being a top ten UK hit with debut single Whip My hair in 2010.
The track climbed to number 11 in her native US.

Later singles saw a dramatic decline in sales, with second release 21st Century Girl limping to a comparatively poor 99 on the US Billboard and 91 in the UK  while her collaboration with rapper Nicki Minaj on Fireball failed to chart.

The daughter of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith is now making a tentative comeback as Melodic Chaotic  her collaboration with DJ MVSIC Fabrega  and has just dropped new music video Summer Fling.

Despite attempting a musical comeback with the release, Willow has previously admitted to wishing that she wasnt famous because she struggles with being in the public eye.

Lets say if a regular girl is going to the book store, its ten times harder to go everywhere (when youre famous)its going to take me ten more minutes to get there. Because I have to call security, she said in a conversation with Red Table Talk. 

However, the young star admitted that fame had some positive advantages. 

She said: Its not like I can reserve being famousbut if theres a problem in the world, then more people will listen to me.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pastel-coloured-highlights.html#ixzz2aBxzTPr9


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Local Flea Market in Los Angeles. (July 28)


----------



## bag-princess

here is a clue for you willow - if you did not dress like a product of what happened when strawberry shortcake married my little pony then nobody would even look twice at you!   you could go out where you wanted with security and nobody would even notice without all the attention getting hair and clothes.


----------



## knasarae

I don't understand these wigs she's wearing.  At all.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> *they look like a bad imitation of sly and the family stone!*!!!
> 
> (before my time but i saw a "where are they now" show about them on some channel!)


 
Right  hahahahahaha a mess

I see Willow has taken to the bag lady look, a mess.


----------



## tangowithme

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Right  hahahahahaha a mess
> 
> I see Willow has taken to the bag lady look, a mess.



Hmmmm. I thought Willow was ugly as all get-out a few years ago. But I think she is "growing into" her face. She may not have been a pretty little girl, but I think she'll be striking young woman with those long legs. Perhaps not beautiful in the cookie-cutter Hollywood blonde and trout-pout style, and here's hoping she won't fool with her face. 

I like to see women who dare to be different.


----------



## bag-princess

tangowithme said:


> Hmmmm*. I thought Willow was ugly as all get-out a few years ago. But I think she is "growing into" her face.* She may not have been a pretty little girl, but I think she'll be striking young woman with those long legs. Perhaps not beautiful in the cookie-cutter Hollywood blonde and trout-pout style, and here's hoping she won't fool with her face.
> 
> I like to see women who dare to be different.






no. you are just getting used to seeing her now.  that.is.all.  they used to be able to keep her under wraps but now she is of age to get out and around on her own.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> Hmmmm. I thought Willow was ugly as all get-out a few years ago. But I think she is "growing into" her face. She may not have been a pretty little girl, but I think she'll be striking young woman with those long legs. Perhaps not beautiful in the cookie-cutter Hollywood blonde and trout-pout style, and here's hoping she won't fool with her face.
> 
> I like to see women who dare to be different.


 

Yeah she wasn't the cutest lil girl and looking at those pics I was thinking the same thing that she's growing into her looks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> no. you are just getting used to seeing her now. that.is.all. *they used to be able to keep her under wraps* but now she is of age to get out and around on her own.


 

 you're so bad


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> you're so bad





:giggles:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Love the mesh booties.



Me too!!


----------



## cocosapphire

At The Grove, LA, August 2, 2013


----------



## AEGIS

she's learning the paparazzi game instead of learning math and number games


----------



## LuxePRW

AEGIS said:


> she's learning the paparazzi game instead of learning math and number games



+1 and it's so sad..........


----------



## Geena1999

tangowithme said:


> Hmmmm. I thought Willow was ugly as all get-out a few years ago. But I think she is "growing into" her face. She may not have been a pretty little girl, but I think she'll be striking young woman with those long legs. Perhaps not beautiful in the cookie-cutter Hollywood blonde and trout-pout style, and here's hoping she won't fool with her face.
> 
> I like to see women who dare to be different.



I don't have kids yet and my mom always said dont talk about kids or your kids will come out looking just like them. So on that note, I'm going to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City (August 23)


----------



## berrydiva

Jada has great shoes.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> New York City (August 23)





willow looks soooo cute in this pic!  you can actually see her face instead of staring at her mulit-color hair and/or clothes she constantly wears. 


jada and hear hair - look like she bought one of bey's wind machines!


----------



## Sasha2012

I love Jada's Reed Krakoff heels.


----------



## Sasha2012

He is undoubtedly the most famous member of the Smith family.

However, on Saturday it was Will's turn to step out of the spotlight as wife Jada Pinkett Smith performed at the Afropunk Festival in Commodore Barry Park, New York.

Jada, 41, took to the stage with her band Wicked Wisdom, as Will stayed in the backstage area.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erforms-music-festival-NYC.html#ixzz2cznkk45W


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The 2013 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Barclays Center on Sunday (August 25) in Brooklyn, N.Y.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The 2013 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Barclays Center on Sunday (August 25) in Brooklyn, N.Y.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see aging but it looks good on Will. 

As for his son. Maddox Jolie Pitt has more "swag" and I think he is 11.


----------



## bag-princess

PJ86 said:


> I do agree with you in part,* I do think they need to encourage schooling also.  *I just see their children (like the Kardashian/Jenner) posing and going to have fun all the time. * I don't see much of a difference between the parenting styles of the Kardashian/Jenner and the Smiths.*
> 
> If we only saw these kids (both sets) in the summer, I would have a different opinion.





i agree with you on both those points!!!  especially the schooling.  i remember last year or the year before willow said in an interview that she was touring so much and so busy with her music that she had not been to school in a while AND i hope you are sitting.....................she actually admitted that she did not know all of her multiplication tables!!!!


----------



## brownsugarplum

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/13/jaden-smith-rocker-chic-outfit-for-sugarfish-dinner/
> 
> Jaden Smith shows off his rocker chic look while having dinner at Sugarfish Sushi with his pal Moises Arias on Friday night (July 12) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The actor celebrated his 15th birthday earlier in the week and his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner sent him a sweet birthday message on Instagram.
> 
> Although we cant remember exactly when we met, I couldnt be more grateful that we did, Kylie, 15, wrote. You understand me like not many do and you always know the right time to make me laugh. And no, you havent failed once to catch me when I attempt to walk or open the door on my every entrance. Happy birthday to my best friend.


Reminds me of the quote from Coming to America. "Hey, what's up, brother? You a little late for the Christmas pageant"


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> He is undoubtedly the most famous member of the Smith family.
> 
> However, on Saturday it was Will's turn to step out of the spotlight as wife Jada Pinkett Smith performed at the Afropunk Festival in Commodore Barry Park, New York.
> 
> Jada, 41, took to the stage with her band Wicked Wisdom, as Will stayed in the backstage area.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erforms-music-festival-NYC.html#ixzz2cznkk45W





i thought she had finally given up on that mess she calls music!  i wonder if they have gotten better????   someone said she had gone just to see will make an appearance and jada and those women sounded like scalded cats trying to sing rock music!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's still doing that "music", okay Jada. Willow is so skinny and all legs, she looks better with the dark hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

will is too old for the sagging pants


----------



## bag-princess

omg -  - take a look at this pic of the fam as they watch miley!!!!


----------



## gillianna

Willow is turning into a stunning young woman.  Hopefully she will somehow attempt to be a kid and not grow up so fast but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg -  - take a look at this pic of the fam as they watch miley!!!!


----------



## tangowithme

I think so, too. Willow is turning into a really pretty girl.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jaden Smith: If Everyone "Dropped Out of School," Society Would Be "More Intelligent"*








*Jaden Smith* Hasn't Properly Learned the Rules of Using Capitalization in Sentences. Nevertheless, the _After Earth_ star, 15 -- the son to *Will* and *Jada*, brother to *Willow*, and boyfriend to *Kylie Jenner*  -- thinks school is very uncool. Last week, the budding singer and  actor took to Twitter to rant, for some reason, about school, education,  and the general rules of modern society.
 "People Use To Ask Me What Do You Wanna Be When You Get Older And I  Would Say What A Stupid Question The Real Question Is What Am I Right  Now," the _Karate Kid_ star began. He continued: "All The Rules In This World Were Made By Someone No Smarter Than You. So Make Your Own."


"School Is The Tool To Brainwash The Youth," he added. "Education Is  Rebellion. If Newborn Babies Could Speak They Would Be The Most  Intelligent Beings On Planet Earth."
 Finally, Smith -- a close pal of *Justin Bieber*  -- declared: If Everybody In The World Dropped Out Of School We Would  Have A Much More Intelligent Society . . . Everybody Get Off Your Phones  And Go Do What You Actually Wanna Do."


Ironically, Will, 44, and wife Jada, 41, founded their own school,  the New Village Leadership Academy, in Calabasas, Calif. back in 2008.  With the Smiths donating millions of dollars into the private elementary  institution -- which employed a wide range of untraditional educational  methodologies -- *the academy shut down last June*.
 The Smith family was most recently spotted en masse gawking inside the Barclays Center while *Lady Gaga*  performed the bizarre opening number for the MTV Video Music Awards in  late August. Will has frequently been outspoken about the parenting  philosophy he shares with Jada.


"I think that, specifically in African American households, the idea  coming out of slavery, there's a concept of your children being property  and that was a major part that Jada and I realized with our kids," he  told _Haute Living_ magazine recently. "We respect our children  the way we would respect any other person. *Things like cleaning up their  room. You would never tell a full-grown adult to clean their room, so  we don't tell our kids to clean their rooms."   
*
:weird:

(he sounds like a damn fool!!!  yes will -  my grown 20 year old son still lives in MY HOME and he cleans whatever my DH and i tell him to when we tell him!!!  ESPECIALLY his own room if needed!!)




http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jaden-smi...ety-more-intelligent-203000024-us-weekly.html


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bag-princess said:


> *Jaden Smith: If Everyone "Dropped Out of School," Society Would Be "More Intelligent"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaden Smith* Hasn't Properly Learned the Rules of Using Capitalization in Sentences. Nevertheless, the _After Earth_ star, 15 -- the son to *Will* and *Jada*, brother to *Willow*, and boyfriend to *Kylie Jenner*  -- thinks school is very uncool. Last week, the budding singer and  actor took to Twitter to rant, for some reason, about school, education,  and the general rules of modern society.
> "People Use To Ask Me What Do You Wanna Be When You Get Older And I  Would Say What A Stupid Question The Real Question Is What Am I Right  Now," the _Karate Kid_ star began. He continued: "All The Rules In This World Were Made By Someone No Smarter Than You. So Make Your Own."
> 
> 
> "School Is The Tool To Brainwash The Youth," he added. "Education Is  Rebellion. If Newborn Babies Could Speak They Would Be The Most  Intelligent Beings On Planet Earth."
> Finally, Smith -- a close pal of *Justin Bieber*  -- declared: If Everybody In The World Dropped Out Of School We Would  Have A Much More Intelligent Society . . . Everybody Get Off Your Phones  And Go Do What You Actually Wanna Do."
> 
> 
> Ironically, Will, 44, and wife Jada, 41, founded their own school,  the New Village Leadership Academy, in Calabasas, Calif. back in 2008.  With the Smiths donating millions of dollars into the private elementary  institution -- which employed a wide range of untraditional educational  methodologies -- *the academy shut down last June*.
> The Smith family was most recently spotted en masse gawking inside the Barclays Center while *Lady Gaga*  performed the bizarre opening number for the MTV Video Music Awards in  late August. Will has frequently been outspoken about the parenting  philosophy he shares with Jada.
> 
> 
> "I think that, specifically in African American households, the idea  coming out of slavery, there's a concept of your children being property  and that was a major part that Jada and I realized with our kids," he  told _Haute Living_ magazine recently. "We respect our children  the way we would respect any other person. *Things like cleaning up their  room. You would never tell a full-grown adult to clean their room, so  we don't tell our kids to clean their rooms."
> *
> :weird:
> 
> (he sounds like a damn fool!!!  yes will -  my grown 20 year old son still lives in MY HOME and he cleans whatever my DH and i tell him to when we tell him!!!  ESPECIALLY his own room if needed!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jaden-smi...ety-more-intelligent-203000024-us-weekly.html



....


----------



## horse17

BagOuttaHell said:


> I see aging but it looks good on Will.
> 
> As for his son. Maddox Jolie Pitt has more "swag" and I think he is 11.


----------



## cojordan

Not getting an education and being a high school dropout only works out if your daddy has millions and clout to get you where you need to go. That way you can be a spoiled brat and live of their money.


----------



## cojordan

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ....



And love this gif.


----------



## bag-princess

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ....





she is just soooo precious!  i love that face!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

cojordan said:


> And love this gif.





bag-princess said:


> she is just soooo precious!  i love that face!!



Haha seriously that's the face my grandma would make before beating the crap outta me if I said such things!


----------



## bag-princess

someone just posted a comment on an article about Mark Wahlberg that "he needs to call Jaden Smith and talk to him!"


*Wahlberg penned a blog yesterday for Huffington Post,  explaining that for the past year, he's been taking his missed high  school classes online. "I'm happy to report that I am officially a high school graduate, having received my diploma this summer," he said. 

He signed the blog - "Mark Wahlberg - High School Graduating Class of 2013."*


http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...ass-2013-143329930--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

High School pictures of Jada and Tupac from the Baltimore School of Arts.


----------



## AEGIS

oh willow has light eyes. just noticed


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhhh Pac!!


----------



## bag-princess

her relationship with Pac is the only thing that interests me about her.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


>


 
:lolots: rofl


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> .


a mess.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> .



Did she shave the sides of her hair?


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Did she shave the sides of her hair?




that is exactly what it looks like she did - and died it blonde.   maybe she is going on tour with wacked wisdom!

but don't be surprised if unbeweaveably she has long gorgeous hair next week!


----------



## NY_Mami

What happened to Peaches???...


----------



## NY_Mami

I wonder what Jada do to Tupac that had him sprung... he was SPRUNG... I wonder what would've happened had she never gotten with Will Smith and Pac never had gotten with Kidada Jones...


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> her relationship with Pac is the only thing that interests me about her.


They were very cute.

Have you seen the home video of them dancing to Parents Just don't Understand? the irony lol.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I really like her short hair, but she looks so much like Zoe Saldana there!


----------



## Sasha2012

LouboutinHottie said:


> I really like her short hair, but she looks so much like Zoe Saldana there!



I never noticed the resemblance. Maybe Zoe can play Jada in the upcoming Tupac movie. On second thought she's too tall, Jada is tiny at 5 feet.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LOL ^^


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> I never noticed the resemblance. Maybe Zoe can play Jada in the upcoming Tupac movie. On second thought she's too tall, Jada is tiny at 5 feet.



Ya the last picture really looks like her. And Jada was super skinny just like Willow when she was younger, watching that video from 1988.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> They were very cute.
> 
> Have you seen the home video of them dancing to Parents Just don't Understand? the irony lol.







thanks for the video!  i had not heard of it or seen it before!
ITA they were so cute together and i remember her saying years ago about how she got him the appearance on "a different world"


----------



## Belle49

I never knew they were together lol.
Pac was such a handsome man


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> thanks for the video!  i had not heard of it or seen it before!
> ITA they were so cute together and i remember her saying years ago about how she got him the appearance on "a different world"



Yeah I love that episode, they had great chemistry.


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> I wonder what Jada do to Tupac that had him sprung... he was SPRUNG... I wonder what would've happened had she never gotten with Will Smith and Pac never had gotten with Kidada Jones...



why did they break up?


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> why did they break up?


There were rumors of them getting married at one point but they never dated. In a book of letters Tupac wrote while in prison, he revealed that Jada asked to marry him but he felt it was out of pitty and loved her purely as a best friend. Plus Jada self admittedly was promiscuous back in the days and that allegedly involved her getting intimate with other women as well. Jada called their relationship a platonic romance, meaning they both loved each other but in order to preserve their relationship they didn't take things to the next level. They're both fire and would destroy each other.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> There were rumors of them getting married at one point but they never dated. In a book of letters Tupac wrote while in prison, he revealed that Jada asked to marry him but he felt it was out of pitty and loved her purely as a best friend. Plus Jada self admittedly was promiscuous back in the days and that allegedly involved her getting intimate with other women as well. Jada called their relationship a platonic romance, meaning they both loved each other but in order to preserve their relationship they didn't take things to the next level. They're both fire and would destroy each other.






what a thorough answer. thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> what a thorough answer. thanks!


No problem, I try. 

Jada was also in a few of his music videos and a few years ago she donated a million dollars to their performing arts school in his memory. This is a beautiful poem he wrote for her in high school.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> No problem, I try.
> 
> Jada was also in a few of his music videos and a few years ago she donated a million dollars to their performing arts school in his memory. This is a beautiful poem he wrote for her in high school.



That damn PAC!!! He was truly a poet - the way he would turn something so simple into a beautiful phrase! I can see how special their relationship was.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah I love that episode, they had great chemistry.




I always thought the guy who played Dorian was a cutie.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I always thought the guy who played Dorian was a cutie.





he really was!  but he was no Pac!   which is what her character Lena was trying to get away from.  what was the nickname that Pac always called him??  it just slipped my mind!


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> I always thought the guy who played Dorian was a cutie.



I did too. He played Jackie Jackson in the Jacksons miniseries.



bag-princess said:


> he really was!  but he was no Pac!   which is what her character Lena was trying to get away from.  what was the nickname that Pac always called him??  it just slipped my mind!



Choir Boy?


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Choir Boy?





that rings a bell for some reason. very well could be it.


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> that rings a bell for some reason. very well could be it.



Yeah that's it because Dorian was a born-again Christian so Piccalo clowned him for that. He called him choir boy a few times.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah that's it because Dorian was a born-again Christian so Piccalo clowned him for that. He called him choir boy a few times.




yes!!   that is right - i remember her wanting to sleep with him and he was not having it so of course Pic had fun with that!


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> why did they break up?


 
I have no idea...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/08/jada-pinkett-smith-debuts-new-buzz-hairdo/

Jada Pinkett Smith shows off her new buzz haircut while touching down at LAX Airport on Monday (October 7) in Los Angeles.

The 42-year-old actress was followed a few paces behind by her daughter Willow, who kept her face hidden with a hoodie.

This morning, I missed the nights I would fall asleep to my grandmother playing Moonlight Sonata in the living room below my bedroom, and I thought of all my friends and loved ones I had lost to violence, accidents, jail or drugs. I thought of all the many people who had been in my life for a season (teachers, friends) who I no longer have contact with, Jada recently wrote on Facebook.

She added, I mourned the distance between myself and the world because we are all our own universe where we experience realities that are not always understood by others.


----------



## tangowithme

Sasha2012 said:


> There were rumors of them getting married at one point but they never dated. In a book of letters Tupac wrote while in prison, he revealed that Jada asked to marry him but he felt it was out of pitty and loved her purely as a best friend. Plus Jada self admittedly was promiscuous back in the days and that allegedly involved her getting intimate with other women as well. Jada called their relationship a platonic romance, meaning they both loved each other but in order to preserve their relationship they didn't take things to the next level. They're both fire and would destroy each other.




Thank you for posting this, Sasha. Jada showing those deep emotions... I have a completely different picture of her now.


----------



## ChanelMommy

tangowithme said:


> Thank you for posting this, Sasha. Jada showing those deep emotions... I have a completely different picture of her now.



Me too. I never knew of their relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

tangowithme said:


> Thank you for posting this, Sasha. Jada showing those deep emotions... I have a completely different picture of her now.





that is the real jada i love to see.  she has always spoken very emotionally about Pac and ITA with her - i think if they had taken it to a physical level it would have ruined a very very beautiful relationship!


----------



## Sasha2012

He's known for having a unique sense of fashion, with a clothing line all his own called MSFTS.

And Jaden Smith may have been wearing one of his own designs as he stepped out on Saturday night wearing a hoodie featuring an extremely long skirt hemline.

The 15-year-old actor seemed to enjoy the freedom his unconventional attire afforded him as he playfully danced in the getup in the middle of a Los Angeles street with an unmistakably cheeky grin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aring-painted-skirt-hoodie.html#ixzz2hgPvC08Z


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> He's known for having a unique sense of fashion,* with a clothing line all his own called MSFTS.*
> 
> And Jaden Smith may have been wearing one of his own designs as he stepped out on Saturday night wearing a hoodie featuring an extremely long skirt hemline.
> 
> The 15-year-old actor seemed to enjoy the freedom his unconventional attire afforded him as he playfully danced in the getup in the middle of a Los Angeles street with an unmistakably cheeky grin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aring-painted-skirt-hoodie.html#ixzz2hgPvC08Z





this is my first time hearing about this fashion line of his!  i guess he has to wear it because i can't see anyone else doing so!


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> this is my first time hearing about this fashion line of his!  i guess he has to wear it because i can't see anyone else doing so!



his style is very in with the young "i'm 15-19 and have a street-style tumblr fashion blog" set. i've seen a few people rockin his label.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> his style is very in with the young "i'm 15-19 and have a street-style tumblr fashion blog" set. *i've seen a few people rockin his label.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> really? how long has he had his own fashion line? i am really amazed at this!  he just always looks so uncoordinated!


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> New-New said:
> 
> 
> 
> his style is very in with the young "i'm 15-19 and have a street-style tumblr fashion blog" set. *i've seen a few people rockin his label.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> really? how long has he had his own fashion line? i am really amazed at this!  he just always looks so uncoordinated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's had it for like a year(?) i think. my bratty stepsister in LA is a fan and some of her friends are. Him and Willow have a following.
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's had it for like a year(?) i think. my bratty stepsister in LA is a fan and some of her friends are. *Him and Willow have a following.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the "following" must all be bratty like your stepsister is??  i guess it would make sense because that is exactly the way jaden and willow appear to be. like breeds like.
Click to expand...


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> New-New said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the "following" must all be bratty like your stepsister is??  i guess it would make sense because that is exactly the way jaden and willow appear to be. like breeds like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not necessarily the bratty part. more the age demographic and the not being poor bit. going through a hipster "im so different" adolescent phase is a lot easier when your parents are there financing your newfound love for snapbacks and skin tight drop-crotch quasi-unisex leggings/sweatpants.
> 
> i can't talk tho. i'm still on the parental teat and still going through my phase at the moment. except with designer skinny jeans and vintage flannel.
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> not necessarily the bratty part. more the age demographic and the not being poor bit. going through a hipster "im so different" adolescent phase is a lot easier when your parents are there financing your newfound love for snapbacks and *skin tight drop-crotch quasi-unisex leggings/sweatpants.*
> 
> i can't talk tho. i'm still on the parental teat and still going through my phase at the moment. except with designer skinny jeans and vintage flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you always have the best way with words!!!!
> 
> keep doing you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

10/16/13


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.contactmusic.com/story/jada-pinkett-smith-speaks-at-old-school_3924102

*
Jada Pinkett Smith speaks at old school*

Jada Pinkett Smith returned to her former high school in Baltimore, Maryland on Thursday night (24.10.13).

The 42-year-old actress, who has two children, Jaden, 15, and Willow, 12, with husband Will Smith, was ''grateful'' to be given the opportunity to speak to students and reconnect with her old friends at the Baltimore School for the Arts, and admitted it made her realise she has ''lived a lot of life.''

In a post on her Facebook page on Friday (25.10.13), she wrote: ''To return to a place where I hadn't realised I was still so deeply rooted, with all the tangible history and memories, was a bit overwhelming but a beautiful reminder of how it all began and who was there for me in the beginning. I am grateful for the experience. It truly grounded me with memories of what was and what has been. I got to speak to the senior class in a theatre I was able to name in honour of Tupac when we donated moneyto help enhance the school. I also spoke to a few hundred people in the theatre that had once been our homeroom and had the opportunity to see old friends and a few administrators who guided us during our four year tenure.''

She added: ''The night was nostalgic, emotional and a true reminder that life is about making a beautiful patchwork of events that will belong to you for an eternity. I've lived a lot of life, and I am grateful to still be here to say so.''

While the actress clearly feels like she benefitted from her education, her son Jaden recently said he thought school was a waste of time.

The 'After Earth' star tweeted: ''If Everybody In The World Dropped Out Of School We Would Have A Much More Intelligent Society.''


Her full Facebook post:

Thank you Baltimore for last night. Coming home and speaking at my high school, Baltimore School for the Arts was a powerful experience. To return to a place where I hadn't realized I was still so deeply rooted, with all the tangible history and memories, was a bit overwhelming but a beautiful reminder of how it all began and who was there for me in the beginning. I am grateful for the experience. It truly grounded me with memories of what was and what has been. I got to speak to the senior class in a theatre I was able to name in honor of Tupac when we donated money to help enhance the school. I also spoke to a few hundred people in the theatre that had once been our homeroom and had the opportunity to see old friends and a few administrators who guided us during our 4 year tenure. I admire them for returning every year to guide the upcoming Tupacs, Jadas and Josh Charles (Josh also attended BSA with us) that roam their halls. The night was nostalgic, emotional and a true reminder that life is about making a beautiful patchwork of events that will belong to you for an eternity.

I've lived a lot of life, and I am grateful to still be here to say so 

Live.
J


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.contactmusic.com/story/jada-pinkett-smith-speaks-at-old-school_3924102
> 
> *
> Jada Pinkett Smith speaks at old school*
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith returned to her former high school in Baltimore, Maryland on Thursday night (24.10.13).
> 
> The 42-year-old actress, who has two children, Jaden, 15, and Willow, 12, with husband Will Smith, was ''grateful'' to be given the opportunity to speak to students and reconnect with her old friends at the Baltimore School for the Arts, and admitted it made her realise she has ''lived a lot of life.''
> 
> In a post on her Facebook page on Friday (25.10.13), she wrote: ''To return to a place where I hadn't realised I was still so deeply rooted, with all the tangible history and memories, was a bit overwhelming but a beautiful reminder of how it all began and who was there for me in the beginning. I am grateful for the experience. It truly grounded me with memories of what was and what has been. I got to speak to the senior class in a theatre I was able to name in honour of Tupac when we donated moneyto help enhance the school. I also spoke to a few hundred people in the theatre that had once been our homeroom and had the opportunity to see old friends and a few administrators who guided us during our four year tenure.''
> 
> She added: ''The night was nostalgic, emotional and a true reminder that life is about making a beautiful patchwork of events that will belong to you for an eternity. I've lived a lot of life, and I am grateful to still be here to say so.''
> 
> While the actress clearly feels like she benefitted from her education, her son Jaden recently said he thought school was a waste of time.
> 
> The 'After Earth' star tweeted: ''If Everybody In The World Dropped Out Of School We Would Have A Much More Intelligent Society.''
> 
> 
> Her full Facebook post:
> 
> Thank you Baltimore for last night. Coming home and speaking at my high school, Baltimore School for the Arts was a powerful experience. To return to a place where I hadn't realized I was still so deeply rooted, with all the tangible history and memories, was a bit overwhelming but a beautiful reminder of how it all began and who was there for me in the beginning. I am grateful for the experience. It truly grounded me with memories of what was and what has been. I got to speak to the senior class in a theatre I was able to name in honor of Tupac when we donated money to help enhance the school. I also spoke to a few hundred people in the theatre that had once been our homeroom and had the opportunity to see old friends and a few administrators who guided us during our 4 year tenure. I admire them for returning every year to guide the upcoming Tupacs, Jadas and Josh Charles (Josh also attended BSA with us) that roam their halls. The night was nostalgic, emotional and a true reminder that life is about making a beautiful patchwork of events that will belong to you for an eternity.
> 
> I've lived a lot of life, and I am grateful to still be here to say so
> 
> Live.
> J







her love for Pac is one thing about her that has never changed over the years!


----------



## Sasha2012

The limelight may well have belonged to someone else in Beverly Hills on Monday evening, but Jada Pinkett Smith ensured she caught the eye by showcasing a curious new look.  

The actress was attending the Make Equality Reality event at West Hollywoods Montage Hotel, where celebrated director, producer and screenwriter Joss Whedon was being honoured for his work on gender equality. 

But while Joss rightly won the plaudits, special guest Jada turned her fair share of heads when she arrived at the black-tie dinner sporting a very familiar looking hairstyle. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Reality-black-tie-dinner.html#ixzz2jmR5Qp5O


----------



## bag-princess

*Will Smith New Cheating Rumor With His Costar Margot Robbie*



Newly surfaced photos of *Will Smith* getting mighty close (and partially nude)  with his young _Focus_ costar *Margot Robbie* have sparked rumors that the actor has been cheating on his wife of 16 years *Jada Pinkett Smith*. However, sources reveal to *Us Weekly* that everything is still intact in the Smith household.


"They're not hooking up," a source tells *Us* of Smith, 45, and the blonde Australian actress, 23.
 The rumors began after the costars  took advantage of a photo booth that was available to them during the  film's wrap party. "That was a photo booth on set that the producers got  for everyone," a second insider explains to *Us*. "It  was the last day of filming and everyone was taking pictures. They were  just goofing around. Will is just like that. There's nothing more to  it."




As for his relationship with Pinkett Smith,  the actor's new friendship with Robbie hasn't affected his marriage at  all. "Everything with them is great," the second source adds.



*i was so wanting to see those pics!!!!*


http://omg.yahoo.com/news/smith-jad...spite-cheating-rumor-204500453-us-weekly.html


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> *i was so wanting to see those pics!!!!*


----------



## Ladybug09

If he is I think Jada knows and is OK with it.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> If he is I think Jada knows and is OK with it.




i doubt it!!!   she has spoken about it and she always said "as long as i don't have to read and see pics about him and who he is with."  she said if it was not thrown in her face there would be nothing to talk about.   oh to be a fly on the wall around them!!



Sasha2012 said:


>





yes sasha!  those are the pics i wished to see!  as my grandfather used to say when something "shocking" happened - great day in the morning!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

If he is, I'm just surprised it's with a woman.


----------



## ByeKitty

He has never given me "gay" vibes...


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> If he is, I'm just surprised it's with a woman.





  exactly!!  i wonder what dwayne martin thinks about this???


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i doubt it!!!   she has spoken about it and she always said "as long as i don't have to read and see pics about him and who he is with."  she said if it was not thrown in her face there would be nothing to talk about.   oh to be a fly on the wall around them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes sasha!  those are the pics i wished to see!  as my grandfather used to say when something "shocking" happened - great day in the morning!!!!!



So basically, You just said yourself she is OK with it . I didn't say she's OK with it being splashed all over the papers, but if he is messing around I doubt she does NOT know.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> So basically, You just said yourself she is OK with it . I didn't say she's OK with it being splashed all over the papers, but if he is messing around I doubt she does NOT know.





ok.


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith, wife Jada Pinkett and their happy crew  kids Jaden, 15, Trey, 21, and Willow, 13  come out in full force to celebrate Trey's birthday Sunday at Hakkasan Las Vegas in the MGM Grand hotel


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Has anyone seen Jaden's tweets?


----------



## bag-princess

jada and that hair.   or lack of!


and this is what they always do when a big rumor hits them.  they start the "we are in love" tour.


----------



## bag-princess

LouboutinHottie said:


> Has anyone seen Jaden's tweets?




i would not follow that boy across the street!

what is he speaking on now?


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie

bag-princess said:


> i would not follow that boy across the street!
> 
> what is he speaking on now?



LOL! Just weird stuff... And Talking Like This With Everything Capitalized At The Front.


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## bag-princess

LouboutinHottie said:


>






lawd have mercy!!
he thinks he is a prophet!!!
they need to take whatever device he uses to tweet away from him ASAP!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

bag-princess said:


> lawd have mercy!!
> he thinks he is a prophet!!!
> they need to take whatever device he uses to tweet away from him ASAP!!!!



LOL!!! This whole family is just a bunch of try-hards. Except I'll always love Jada. I think she's really smart.


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.lasvegasnvblog.com/2013/...go-to-hakkasan-for-trey-smiths-21st-birthday/

It was a family affair Sunday night at Hakkasan Las Vegas NV in MGM Grand Las Vegas NV as Hollywood royalty the Smith family &#8212; &#8212; Will Smith, wife Jada Pinkett-Smith, son Trey Smith, son Jaden Smith & daughter Willow Smith &#8212; &#8212; celebrated Trey Smith&#8217;s milestone 21st birthday with a private dinner at the hotspot mega-restaurant & nightclub.

The family arrived before 8 p.m. & was joined by 50 family members & friends, in addition to Trey&#8217;s mother, Sheree Zampino, Will Smith&#8217;s 1st wife. The private dinner took place at Hakkasan&#8217;s Ling Ling Lounge as the room, normally for ages 21 & older, was closed off to the public for the celebration.

The large group dined on international executive chef Ho Chee Boon&#8217;s signature dishes in addition to the crispy duck salad, Hakka steamed dim sum, Mongolian-styled beef tenderloin & more.

Throughout the evening, Will & Jada, who are the subject in tabloids of recent infidelity rumors, were in high spirits, rarely leaving each other&#8217;s side & moreover were seen dancing to the DJ&#8217;s tracks.

The couple stole a few moments away from the group & sat by themselves to talk & laugh. Jaden & Willow were seen dancing, laughing & taking photographs with relatives.

Toward the end of the celebratory dinner, Will received on the mic to state a few words in honor of the birthday boy as everyone in the room cheered & congratulated Trey.


----------



## tangowithme

Sassys said:


> Will Smith, wife Jada Pinkett and their happy crew  kids Jaden, 15, Trey, 21, and Willow, 13  come out in full force to celebrate Trey's birthday Sunday at Hakkasan Las Vegas in the MGM Grand hotel



Will looks stoned out of his gourd, Jada looks effin' weird, Jaden looks as bright as a burned out light bulb, Willow and Trey seem fine.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

LouboutinHottie said:


>



... "Tooh"?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ... "Tooh"?



ikr...


----------



## knasarae

OMG, his tweets have me CRYING :lolots: I may have to start following him just when I need a good chuckle.


----------



## Chanel522

I think Will and Trey are handsome, but I've never found Jada attractive and I don't think Willow or Jaden are either.  Jaden was really cute when he was littler though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jaden is officially my favorite person ever. That's just gold right there.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

knasarae said:


> OMG, his tweets have me CRYING :lolots: I may have to start following him just when I need a good chuckle.



lmao!! I was retweeting him they're so funny. I'm sure everyone who knows me must think I'm nuts and that I'm serious.

"most trees are blue"


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/11/will-jada-pinkett-smith-celebrate-son-treys-21st-birthday/

Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith help celebrate his son Treys 21st birthday with a party at Lavo on Sunday (November 10) in Las Vegas.

The family was also joined by kids Jaden and Willow, as well as Treys mom Sheree Zampino and her husband, former NFL player Terrell Fletcher.

Trey, who is also known as DJ Ace, manned the booth that night and had the whole club dancing. A live feed of the nightclub action was streamed into the restaurant downstairs so that Jaden and Willow could watch their brother have some fun from below.

Also pictured inside: Will on the final days of shooting his movie Focus last week in New Orleans, La.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/13/willow-jaden-smith-satisty-their-sushi-craving-at-sugarfish/

Willow Smith and her brother Jaden head to one of their favorite spots Sugarfish Sushi to satisfy their hunger on Monday afternoon (November 11) in Calabasas, Calif.

The brother-sister duo were joined for the outing by her pal Mateo Arias.

Over the weekend, Willow and Jaden joined their parents Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith to celebrate older brother Treys 21st birthday! Hope you had a great birthday, Trey!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith clearly wasn't attempting to sneak in under the radar when she touched down at LAX on Thursday.

The actress couldn't have been more noticeable if a brass band trumpeted her arrival, dressed in a garish long v-neck zebra-print top, black leather pants and matching motorcycle boots, while she carried a huge grey handbag and a black jacket.

Adding to the striking overall look of the ensemble was her hair, which is currently shaved on one side and intricately braided on the other.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leather-pants-touches-LAX.html#ixzz2kgzIZDtx


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith clearly wasn't attempting to sneak in under the radar when she touched down at LAX on Thursday.
> 
> The actress couldn't have been more noticeable if a brass band trumpeted her arrival, dressed in a garish long v-neck zebra-print top, black leather pants and matching motorcycle boots, while she carried a huge grey handbag and a black jacket.
> 
> Adding to the striking overall look of the ensemble was her hair, which is currently shaved on one side and intricately braided on the other.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leather-pants-touches-LAX.html#ixzz2kgzIZDtx






anyone know what bag she is carrying??

that hair - just i would say she is going through some kind of crisis.  those happy family pics at the son's party did not convince me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She use to be so pretty


----------



## NYC BAP

Too much plastic surgery


----------



## basicandorganic

bag-princess said:


> anyone know what bag she is carrying??
> 
> that hair - just i would say she is going through some kind of crisis.  those happy family pics at the son's party did not convince me.



looks like a big hermes bolide. not sure what size/colour/leather.


----------



## cojordan

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She use to be so pretty



She was. 



NYC BAP said:


> Too much plastic surgery



That and her hair now.


----------



## bag-princess

NYC BAP said:


> Too much plastic surgery



yes - she really looks like the hard punk rocker that she tries so hard to make people think she is!




basicandorganic said:


> looks like a big hermes bolide. not sure what size/colour/leather.




thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.facebook.com/jada

For my Wicked Wisdom fans, here is the new video and song, "Stuck".

To my Facebook fam, this video incorporates a concept we have talked about often on this page. The idea being that when we concentrate on dealing with and cleaning up our own stuff... all things fall in place. So, you may want to check the video out as well.

Happy Sunday everyone, and stay tuned for a Facebook chat with me soon.

J


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jada
> 
> For my Wicked Wisdom fans, here is the new video and song, "Stuck".
> 
> To my Facebook fam, this video incorporates a concept we have talked about often on this page. The idea being that when we concentrate on dealing with and cleaning up our own stuff... all things fall in place. So, you may want to check the video out as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, and stay tuned for a Facebook chat with me soon.
> 
> J


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The premiere of The Hunger Games: Catching Fire held at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Monday (November 18) in Los Angeles.


----------



## tangowithme

That video ain't bad at all, although not my type of music.

I have the impression that Jada is trying to break free of "whatever". Just guessing.


----------



## bag-princess

tangowithme said:


> That video ain't bad at all, although not my type of music.
> 
> I have the impression that Jada is trying to break free of "whatever". Just guessing.






i thought the taking off of the rings and throwing them away was quite telling! 

i wish she would break free of the tina turner hairdo from "mad max"!!!  it just ain't attractive.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hair is not attractive.


----------



## chinableu

Bo Derek called.  She wants her braids back.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/21/will-smith-margot-robbie-focus-argentina-photo-call/

Will Smith and Margot Robbie attend a press conference and photo call for their new film Focus on Wednesday (November 20) at El Zanjon in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

The pair was joined at the event by their co-stars Rodrigo Santoro and Gerald McRaney.

Focus follows a veteran grifter (Smith) who takes a young, attractive woman (Robbie) under his wing, but things get complicated when they become romantically involved. The film, which was originally set to star Ben Affleck and Kristen Stewart, does not yet have a release date.

FYI: Margot is wearing a Carolina Herrera dress.


----------



## Singra

His eldest son is really good looking, maybe there's hope for the younger one... if he learns to stop frowning.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> His eldest son is really good looking,* maybe there's hope for the younger one*... if he learns to stop frowning.




nope - trey looks alot like his mom. 
hence the difference.


----------



## Belle49

bag-princess said:


> nope - trey looks alot like his mom.
> hence the difference.



Is his mom the one on hollywood exes?


----------



## bag-princess

Belle49 said:


> Is his mom the one on hollywood exes?




yes Sheree Fletcher


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/25/jaden-smith-kylie-jenner-amas-2013-seatmates/

Jaden Smith and Kylie Jenner sit with each other in the audience while watching the 2013 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 24) in Los Angeles.

The 15-year-old actor and the 16-year-old reality star have been a long-rumored couple, but they still havent confirmed that they are dating.

Jaden appeared on stage with 2 Chainz at the end of the night to introduce Miley Cyrus performance while Kylie, who debuted new bangs, was there to support her older sister Kendall Jenner, who presented alongside Austin Mahone.

Also pictured inside: Jadens mom Jada Pinkett Smith and sister Willow catching a flight out of LAX Airport that same day.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I like Willows outfit, and Jada's boots in these last pics. But her hair would look so much better if it wasn't shaved on the sides...


----------



## Glam.it

If my mom had hair like this, I would never listen when she tells me to go upstairs and take off my  very weird clothing. I would be like jaden and wear these crazy trousers&#128514;


----------



## knasarae

Jaden must save a lot of money, he wears that same outfit almost daily.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LouboutinHottie said:


> I like Willows outfit, and Jada's boots in these last pics. But her hair would look so much better if it wasn't shaved on the sides...



and if it was darker, so without the highlights.


----------



## Glam.it

knasarae said:


> jaden must save a lot of money, he wears that same outfit almost daily.



&#128514;


----------



## Sasha2012

In Hawaii over Thanksgiving weekend. Her mom is in the yellow bathing suit.



























They recently had to brush off suggestions that their marriage is in trouble. 

But Jaden Pinkett Smith and her movie star husband Will didn't feel the need to put on the obligatory show of marital togetherness over Thanksgiving as he was noticeably absent for a beach day out. 

Jada, 42, could be seen showing off her incredible bikini body as she enjoyed the paradise surroundings with daughter Willow, 13, as her son Jaden, 15, surfed nearby.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-enjoy-Hawaii-wheres-Will.html#ixzz2mNGJxMzk


----------



## NicolesCloset

Even grandma's body is rockin


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/06/jaden-smith-strikes-poses-for-cameras-after-hawaii-vacation/

Jaden Smith strikes a variety of poses as he leaves SugarFish after a sushi dinner on Wednesday (December 4) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 15-year-old entertainer was joined by a group of male pals for the meal out on the town.

Jaden and his mother, Jada Pinkett-Smith, and younger sister Willow, all just vacationed in Hawaii together for an extended Thanksgiving holiday, according to Us Weekly. Looks like the family had fun on their beach vacay, where Jada and Willow sunbathed in bikinis!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## bag-princess

her face looks sooooo hard and chiseled!!!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> her face looks sooooo hard and chiseled!!!


 
I guess that's the price she pays for having that hard body.......as a woman gets a bit older, a little fat on the face is a good thing


----------



## Sasha2012

She has her moments.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Everytime I see the Hollywood rich kids gang (jayden, kylie, kendall) I just can't help but think they are all in lala world


----------



## sanmi

i hated her top.. transparent with a bra inside..


----------



## Sasha2012

Theyve had a tough year with questions being raised about their marriage. 

But as Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith jetted out of LAX to spend New Years Eve together in Dubai, the couple couldn't have looked happier, despite the fact they weren't wearing their wedding rings. 

With matching huge grins, the superstar couple put their troubles behind them and appeared as if they hadnt a care in the world as they took off without their children.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...antic-NYE-following-months-split-rumours.html


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Theyve had a tough year with questions being raised about their marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> But as Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith jetted out of LAX to spend New Years Eve together in Dubai, the couple couldn't have looked happier, despite the fact they weren't wearing their wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> With matching huge grins, the superstar couple put their troubles behind them and appeared as if they hadnt a care in the world as they took off without their children.
> 
> 
> 
> Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...antic-NYE-following-months-split-rumours.html





I would be smiling too if that is where I was headed!!!  The do look happy and excited - BUT maybe because those brats are going to be 1000 of miles away!! LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

Most teenagers would be completely overwhelmed at the thought of shooting a fashion spread in Paris with famed designer Karl Lagerfeld for V Magazine.
But not Willow Smith.

The 13-year-old daughter of two-time Oscar-nominee Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith has already fit a lot into her tender years, with a successful music career and a fashion following thanks to her edgy ever-evolving personal style.

In fact, the star was on the cusp of launching a film career that would have seen her well and truly skyrocket into the stratosphere when she pulled the plug on fame altogether - for the time being anyway.

Backing out of the lead role in the big-screen remake of Annie last February, which is being produced by her father and Jay Z, the down-to-earth teenager made the decision that she wanted to experience the normal life of a seventh grader instead.

'I just wanted to chill, and be at home, and decompress, and just find out what I wanna do and where 

I stand on this planet, with the little tiny place we have,' she tells the publication with the wisdom of someone much older.

Returning to school after being tutored, the star admits it's a hard transition, but she's also 'enjoying just being independent and doing my own thing'.
Not that she's ever had any trouble with the latter. 

From her myriad wild and wacky hairstyles to her cutting-edge fashion sense, Willow has never been one to follow the rules - something that hasn't gone unnoticed.

Chanel head honcho Lagerfeld even asked the songstress to bring some of her own clothes to the shoot so that he could mix them in with the styled looks - and he ended up using more of her pieces than even he would have expected.

'I can never tell what I'm gonna wear. I kind of just put on whatever feels right,' she admits. 'Sometimes that's Converse and a T-shirt, sometimes it's Givenchy heels and leather pants.'

She certainly looks the part of a high-fashion model in the series of stunning images captured by Lagerfeld during the night shoot, which was styled by Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele and features high-end labels including Givenchy and, of course, Chanel.

The model pierces through the camera lens with her cat-like eyes, conveying confidence and attitude aplenty, as she stands atop a car and strolls down the empty Parisian streets.

Talking to the magazine about what it was like working with someone of Karl's stature, Willow admits she was pleasantly surprised at just how unintimidating he was in person.

'[He's] very, very friendly and open. I thought he was gonna be really mysterious, like peering over his glasses, evaluating. But he was just awesome. I dont have words, because hes such a huge icon.'

Having found international success with her catchy 2010 hit single Whip My Hair, which was released just days shy of her 10th birthday, it's little wonder Willow's so musically-inclined.

She comes from a family of artists, with dad Will having had much success during the '80s and '90s, mom Jada having recently reformed her band Wicked Wisdom, brother Jaden currently recording new music of his own and half-brother Trey working the turntables under the moniker DJ AcE. 

So who inspires Willow musically?

Joan Jett and Cherie Currie's 1970s band The Runaways, says the teen: '[Their music] just makes me feel so powerful, as a woman, just like, yes! I know who I am! Roarrr! Know what I mean?'

With the world her oyster, this is one youngster who's surprisingly in no rush to grow up.

Or perhaps she's just waiting for the world to catch up to her.

'I just feel like I want to do it different than the world's ready for,' she says of her ambition for the future. 'It's like a pearl: you put a piece of sand in it, which is the imagination, you close it over a bunch of years, making it awesome, and then bam! It comes open. And I'm it! I'm the pearl.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...limelight-decompress-chill.html#ixzz2qPzUF1Zc


----------



## BagLovingMom

She has such amazing skin!


----------



## September24

Beautiful girl


----------



## NicolesCloset

Beautiful! She has an elfish fairy look to her


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hair looks better with the pics of her & Will then the transparent outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

He would never be excused of being shy and retiring, and Will Smith made sure his fashion kept up with his personality when he arrived in Paris.

Sitting front row at Valentino Men's Autumn/Winter 2014 show, the actor looked quite at home in his eye-catching ensemble as he posed for photographers on Wednesday.

With a purple scarf draped around his neck, it was wonder the 45-year-old's trousers weren't accused of stealing attention away from the catwalk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...row-Valentino-fashion-show.html#ixzz2qbmyCdJR


----------



## Sassys

At the airport with sons Trey and Jaden


----------



## AEGIS

Dang Will is BUILT
who told him those floral pants were ok? Jada? Willow? the other weird one?


----------



## Sasha2012

Will looks great. Jaden looks like he's going through a phase. Trey is just barely there.

via Just Jared


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Will looks great. Jaden looks like he's going through a phase. Trey is just barely there.
> 
> via Just Jared






yea - will is looking delish!!!! he has what i call a "real man's body"!  he takes care of himself but not to the point of looking like a steriod junkie that hasn't seen the outside of a gym in years!    it's funny - jada's body looks all hard and muscular!!  even her dang face.

trey never wants any of the spotlight if he can help it - he knows they are going to be all over his dad so he always hangs back.  but of course jaden loves it.  i bet he thinks half of them are there for him!  and he always looks like he is going through something.


----------



## Sassys

Willow Smith - 2/13/14


----------



## berrydiva

Is that boy Smith or girl Smith? I really can't tell.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Is that boy Smith or girl Smith? I really can't tell.



LMAO, it's Willow


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Is that boy Smith or girl Smith? I really can't tell.



It doesn't frown so it must be the girl!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon on Monday evening (February 17) in New York City.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jada Pinkett Smith joins cast of Batman prequel 'Gotham*

Gotham City is a dash of Hollywood glamour.

Jada Pinkett Smith has joined the cast of Gotham, the Batman prequel series slated to air on Fox in the fall.

The Matrix: Revolutions star will play Fish Mooney, billed by producers as a sadistic gangster boss and nightclub owner in the one-hour drama.
The actress, the wife of Will Smith, has plenty of television experience, fresh off her lead role on TNTs HawthoRNe for three seasons.

Though set in the fictional city famous from Batman lore, Gotham takes place in the years before the Caped Crusader first donned the cape and cowl. The series instead focuses on the backstories of future Police Commissioner James Gordon and some notable villains.

Southland veteran Ben McKenzie has been cast as Gordon, Sean Pertwee is on board as Wayne Manor butler Alfred Pennyworth and Robin Lord Taylor is signed on as Oswald Cobblepot  better known to comic fans as the nefarious Penguin. Erin Richards, Donal Logue and Zabryna Guevara round out the cast.

The Mentalist creator Bruno Hiller wrote the pilot and is the shows executive producer.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...requel-gotham-article-1.1619798#ixzz2tvhT4Akw


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhhh, this and Superman will suck.STOP picking these off the wall people.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhhh, this and Superman will suck.STOP picking these off the wall people.





yea - it does not excite me at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's just been cast as Fish Mooney in Batman prequel Gotham, but on Saturday night, Jada Pinkett Smith gave her best Catwoman impersonation as she slipped into a striking head-to-toe leather ensemble.

The 42-year-old made quite the entrance as she stepped out with husband Will Smith and their daughter, Willow, to catch all the action ringside at the UFC 170 event held at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas.

Posing for photos on the way into the mixed martial arts arena, all eyes were on the petite mother-of-two in her sexy get-up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oney-Batman-prequel-Gotham.html#ixzz2uASL5oet


----------



## djsmom

Did she work done to her face, something looks different


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Did she work done to her face, something looks different





i was just about to type this!!!!

in that second pic - what has she had done to her face!!!

i love that will ain't even worrying about trying to hide that grey hair!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Those heels are pretty high for 13-year-old feet...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Something looks snatched. Why Jada. Why.


----------



## Sasha2012

February 28
_
Tupac played a role in Jada Pinkett Smith's life that no man has before. How was Tupac different than other men?_


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/02/will-and-jada-pinkett-smith-oscars-2014-red-carpet/

Will Smith poses with his lovely wife Jada as they arrive at the 2014 Academy Awards held at the Dolby Theatre on Sunday (March 2) in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old actor is set to present an award during the live telecast.

Eating brunch with one my best buddys @billy430, who the hell is this guy on the side of the road, Will tweeted earlier in the day.

Make sure to watch the 2014 Oscars, hosted by Ellen DeGeneres, RIGHT NOW at 8:30/7:30c on ABC!

FYI: Jada is wearing a Versace dress, Cartier jewels, and Ferragamo shoes and clutch. Will is wearing Berluti.


----------



## berrydiva

Like the dress not the shoes. Who doesn't love a good Berluti suit?


----------



## Ladybug09

That face....


----------



## djsmom

Ladybug09 said:


> That face....




I'm still trying to figure out what's off about it, maybe she gained weight. It's definitely different.


----------



## Sassys

Vanity Fair


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *Like the dress not the shoes.* Who doesn't love a good Berluti suit?








djsmom said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what's off about it,* maybe she gained weight*. It's definitely different.




she was saying in interviews last week she HAD gained some weight.  i don't see it.  anywhere.  her face still looks too chiseled.  those cheeks look hard!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They look great.


----------



## TC1

Wasn't feeling Will's earrings. Did he always have pierced ears?. The black studs were attracting attention to a place that doesn't really need any more focus.


----------



## angelcove

^:lolots::lolots::giggles:


----------



## angelcove

djsmom said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what's off about it, maybe she gained weight. It's definitely different.


 

I know...can't figure it out either!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Wasn't feeling Will's earrings. *Did he always have pierced ears?.* The black studs were attracting attention to a place that doesn't really need any more focus.




yes his ears have been pierced for years!!
my son loves to wear the black studs,too.


----------



## AEGIS

djsmom said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what's off about it, maybe she gained weight. It's definitely different.





She said she's gained 8-10 pounds and is enjoying her curvier figure. I like her bigger.  Fills in her cheeks.


----------



## Ladybug09

Where???? She must be emaciated thin. Cause I dont see no 10 lbs!

Also, Wills tux was super messy!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/03/will-jada-pinkett-smith-change-clothes-for-oscars-party-2014/

Will and Jada Pinkett Smith change their clothes to attend the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter held during the 2014 Oscars on Sunday night (March 2) in West Hollywood, Calif.

Earlier in the night, the 45-year-old actor got the honor of presenting the final award of the night  Best Picture!

Make sure to check out the photos of Will and Jada on the red carpet before the show started.

FYI: Jada is wearing a Roberto Cavalli dress with a Salvatore Ferragamo clutch and shoes.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like this dress better.


----------



## Sassys

Lax 3/4/14


----------



## Sasha2012

http://necolebitchie.com/2014/03/03...-smith-and-tupac-being-protective-on-arsenio/

*Jada Pinkett Smith Dishes On How She Met Will Smith and Tupac Being Protective On &#8216;Arsenio&#8217;*







Jada Pinkett Smith never stays out of work for too long. After her medical drama HawthoRNe was cancelled in 2011, the beautiful actress is heading back to the small screen, playing a villain in an upcoming Batman prequel titled, Gotham.

Doing some promo for the series, the 42-year-old appeared on The Arsenio Hall Show on Friday for what turned out to be a real insightful interview. While there, Jada spoke about her early relationship with hubby Will and shared a cute story of meeting him, and her mom knowing he was the one before Jada did. The actress also opened up about her friendship with Tupac and the father figure role he played in her life.

Peep a few highlights!

*On meeting Will for the first time:*

When I was 19, I auditioned to play one of his girlfriends on Fresh Prince and they told me I was too short. But then, many years later, once I started a film career and everything, Mr. Smith decided he wanted to come and ask me to play his girlfriend again. And I had to tell him &#8216;no&#8217; again. Thank goodness because I think if I had done it, we would not be married today. Because you have to meet people when you&#8217;re ready and neither one of us were ready at that time.

[_Will was actually married to his first wife Sheree Zampino during Fresh Prince of Bel-Air's initial run. So had Jada said "yes" to being on the show, they probably really wouldn't be married today. Crazy how life works, huh?_]

*On her mom knowing Will was the right one for her:*

I remember meeting him one time at Bullock&#8217;s. Bullock&#8217;s is this department store here in Los Angeles. And I was with my mother! And here comes Will. He&#8217;s like, &#8216;Hey Jada!&#8217; and saying hello to my mother and just as cheery and happy as he always is. And my mother said, &#8216;Why can&#8217;t you date a nice guy like him?&#8217; I said, &#8216;Will?! That&#8217;s the Fresh Prince! What I&#8217;mma do with him?!&#8217; And of course, look at me now. He got me on lock down, Arsenio! He got me! Finally!

[_LOL!_]


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://necolebitchie.com/2014/03/03...-smith-and-tupac-being-protective-on-arsenio/
> 
> *Jada Pinkett Smith Dishes On How She Met Will Smith and Tupac Being Protective On Arsenio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On her relationship with Tupac:*
> 
> Pac was probably one of the first male figures that I had in my life that saw the beauty and the talent and my intelligence, separated from sex. Thats something that a child, a young girl usually gets from her father. I didnt have that. Pac was the first one that it wasnt about sex. It was about, You? Youre a beautiful woman. Youre talented. Youre strong. I respect you and you are MY girl! Youre gonna sit right here and Im gonna protect you! Imma make sure, if nothing else, you get what you need! And thats what our relationship was like. We kind of did that for each other.
> 
> [_..._]
> 
> Thats [rap], what people knew of Pac, but he was so much more. We went to the Baltimore School for the Arts so we really were able to have access to all kinds of music, all kinds of things. Pac was a lover of Shakespeare. A lot of people dont know that. Pac loved rock music, too. He loved metal just as much as I did. It was just that his gift was rap. He was a rapper. One of his idols was Rakim.
> 
> Well, I liked Metallica!






i looooove to hear her talk about her and Pac!!!


----------



## Sassys

I know kids should express themselves; but damn.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I know kids should express themselves; but damn.






:lolots:  they are tragic!!!   

 if they were any other kids - people would be saying they are crying out for atttention.


----------



## berrydiva

Other than the fact that these two kids dress really odd, I don't remember hearing or seeing anything related to them being troubled. They seem like good kids who just happen to have their own sense of style. I see these two as having parents who don't care much about what they wear so long as they act right.


----------



## Sassys

Jada Pinkett Smith's new character does not mind spilling a bit of blood or a bit of hair dye it seems.

The 42-year-old stepped out in New York as the sinister Fish Mooney on Tuesday, showing ofs a short pixie cut hairstyle with a long red-dipped fringe.
While Jada is no stranger to edgy 'dos - she has been sporting a partially shaved head and braids of late - the new look seemed to help the star transformer herself into the newest nemesis of Batman.

This is the first time the actress has been seen in character and the first time the character has ever been seen as well, because the 'sadistic gangster boss and nightclub owner' is a new villain created especially for the series.

According to her official character description, Jada's Fish has 'got the street smarts and almost extra-sensory abilities to read people like an open book... Imposing and hotheaded, shes not one to be crossed'.


----------



## Sasha2012

Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith spent an evening in the ring with Andy Karl and Terence Archie at Rocky on Broadway! See photos of their visit from March 15, 2014 at the Winter Garden Theatre.

Photographer: Bruce Glikas, © Broadway.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jada's eyes and cheeks look different. She needs to stop jacking her face.


----------



## djsmom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jada's eyes and cheeks look different. She needs to stop jacking her face.




I've been saying she look different for awhile but couldn't put my finger on it, she's starting to get that cat lady look


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jada's eyes and cheeks look different. *She needs to stop jacking her face*.




for real!!!  i don't know why she even started!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Christian Combs' (P Diddy's son) Swwet 16 Party in West Hollywood. (April 4)


----------



## Ladybug09

Trying toact and look like a Woman with a Little Girl's Body.


----------



## bag-princess

she is really wearing that make-up!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jaden and Willow at Coachella. (April 18)

via Zimbio


----------



## Ladybug09

These 2 have more money than sense.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> These 2 have more money than sense.





indeed!!!   they always look like a hot mess.  and then when they are together - even worse!!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Christian Combs' (P Diddy's son) Swwet 16 Party in West Hollywood. (April 4)


Knowing how Hollyweird gets down these photos make me so sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow Smith showed off a new piercing while at the Coachella Valley Music And Arts Festival on Sunday.

The 13-year-old actress and singer revealed she had a Tragus earring - which is on the front of the ear canal - while hanging out with friends on the last night of the California desert event.

The Whip My Hair singer also wore a fashionable sleeveless shirt with a red star on it that drove home her status in the world.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gus-ear-piercing-Coachella.html#ixzz2zZqTnz4m


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX (April 21)


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> LAX (April 21)






i almost aske "who is that??"    she looks different when she has taken the weave out and that hat is not working!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Other than the fact that these two kids dress really odd, I don't remember hearing or seeing anything related to them being troubled. They seem like good kids who just happen to have their own sense of style. I see these two as having parents who don't care much about what they wear so long as they act right.





They don't seem to be bad kids....but idk if Scientologists ever need to "act right"


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> Knowing how Hollyweird gets down these photos make me so sad.





...and this is what concerns me.  These kids are always "out."  Like you don't see PDiddys kids out and about all the time but the Smith kids seem to be everywhere. Just walking around Coachella....with all that rampant drug use?  and no adult supervision.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> ...and this is what concerns me.  These kids are always "out."  Like you don't see PDiddys kids out and about all the time but the Smith kids seem to be everywhere. Just walking around Coachella....with all that rampant drug use?  and no adult supervision.



MTE... And I always forget Willow is only 13 when I see pictures of her doing what she does and looking like she does. You should've seen me at 13, I was a little kid. I'm all for letting kids express themselves, but I this looks like a lot, very soon. I hope she will be able to keep it together.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> LAX (April 21)



The outfit is cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada posted this on her facebook.







"The human body is beauty, art, creativity, expression, a vessel for the soul, our temple and a magnificent machine," she said. "We gotta take care of it. Love on your body today. Its the only body you got  Happy Saturday "

She's also currently filming a CNN documentary on human trafficking.

https://www.facebook.com/jada


----------



## Sasha2012

*Willow Smith wears marijuana leaf socks and hippy style hat as she steps out for lunch*

Willow Smith looked like she was taking a leaf out of Snoop Lion&#8217;s book as she stepped out for lunch in Los Angeles on Wednesday wearing some marijuana leaf socks and a multi-coloured &#8216;tam&#8217; hat.

The 13-year-old actress and singer wore the hippy look as she headed to her favourite sushi restaurant in Calabasas.

The daughter of Hollywood superstar Will Smith and actress Jada Pinkett-Smith also wore a green T-shirt, black leggings and black Timberland boots.

Willow matched her unusual getup with a tie-dyed purple and black bag, which she flung over her shoulder.

The I Am Legend actress also checked her mobile phone while walking through the shopping centre.

Clothes featuring the marijuana or weed leaf are popular amongst many celebrities, with Rihanna, Miley Cyrus and Cara Delevingne all having sported the design.

Aside from being a stylish trendsetter with her eclectic fashion sense, Willow proved that, at heart, she is just a teenager as she posted a photo comparing schools to prison on Wednesday.

School isn&#8217;t a big priority for the offspring of superstar actor Will, she previously said in an interview: 'I never really get to go to school because I am always on tour or with my father.

'There is a tutor most of the time, but usually I am working so I never get to do the lessons. The worst thing about math is all the kids are ahead of me because they go to school.'

Last year Willow dropped out of playing Annie in a modern remake of the musical film.

She revealed to V magazine: 'I just wanted to chill, and be at home, and decompress, and just find out what I wanna do and where I stand on this planet, with the little tiny place we have.

'I just feel like I want to do it different than the world's ready for.'

Willow released a new song called '5' earlier this year that featured brother Jaden on the track.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...astafarian-hat-steps-lunch.html#ixzz30VBiSA22


----------



## Sassys

Last week, there were reports that haircare product line Carol&#8217;s Daughter had filed bankruptcy and closed several stores. Find out what Carol&#8217;s Daughter investor Jada Pinkett Smith and Carol&#8217;s Daughter creator Lisa Price had to say about the future of the company inside&#8230;

Natural haircare product line Carol&#8217;s Daughter has had much success in the recent years with backing from celebs such as Jada Pinkett Smith, Will Smith, Mary J. Blige and others. But a recent report revealed the company allegedly filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection and was forced to close five or their seven store locations.

NOW&#8230;Jada Pinkett Smith and Carol&#8217;s Daughter creator Lisa Price are speaking out against those reports revealing Carol&#8217;s Daughter is still going strong and isn't going anywhere.

I know you all often see my hair in various ways, but what you see in these pics is MY natural hair. I've taken care of this mane with CAROL'S DAUGHTER products for over 15 years, specifically...Lisa's Hair Elixir. With that said, Carol&#8217;s Daughter is still going strong, despite some misleading press, so much so you can now find it in Target, on HSN, Ulta and Sephora inside JCPenny.
My hair would like to say thank you to Lisa Price of Carol's Daughter for making products that actually nourish the scalp and hair

J


----------



## Ladybug09

She has the profile of a lioness.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I really miss the days when Carol's Daughter was in Ft. Greene. Her products were unbelievable then.


----------



## Sasha2012

It is well known that she loves to whip her hair back and forth. 

But Willow Smith doesn't look keen to do that at the moment as she has developed a penchant for a multi-coloured beanie hat which she was seen wearing for the second day in a row on Thursday. 

The daughter of Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith was seen out and about in Calabasas sporting the multi-coloured headgear and a funky hoody.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beanie-hat-second-day-row.html#ixzz30iVmZe6s


----------



## berrydiva

First, where are her damn shoes? Second, if anyone walked around shoeless outside and then attempted to step foot into my house with dirty outside feet, they would cease to live.


----------



## smilerr

Barefoot? Ick!


----------



## bag-princess

smilerr said:


> Barefoot? Ick!




I can't walk barefoot in my own home!!! No way would I do it outside!


----------



## DC-Cutie

1249dcnative said:


> I really miss the days when Carol's Daughter was in Ft. Greene. Her products were unbelievable then.



Who are you telling???  Her products where amazing. Lisa used to be behind the counter mixing custom scents and products, quality products.


----------



## smilerr

bag-princess said:


> I can't walk barefoot in my own home!!! No way would I do it outside!




Same here!  I'm in slippers whenever I'm home.  I couldn't imagine walking around in a public place barefoot...so nasty!


----------



## yogamommi

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/willow-smith-in-bed-with-moises-arias-fans-outraged/
 Can someone post this article...I don't know how to post pics! 
Thx!


----------



## bag-princess

yogamommi said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/willow-smith-in-bed-with-moises-arias-fans-outraged/
> Can someone post this article...I don't know how to post pics!
> Thx!






i saw it this morning on another site.  i will try to find it.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lying-bed-20-year-old-actor-Moises-Arias.html


----------



## pursegrl12

where are her parents?!!?!?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not surprised in the least.


----------



## nooch

The willies, I has them.


----------



## qudz104

Willow Smith, 13, Lies in Bed With Shirtless Actor Moises Arias, 20, in Controversial Photos

nappropriate or much ado about nothing? Actress-singer Willow Smith, Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith's 13-year-old daughter, posed for two controversial social media snaps with actor Moises Arias, 20. In the black-and-white images, which appear on Arias' Tumblr page, the "Whip My Hair" singer lies in bed next to Arias. While Smith wears jeans and a top and stares off into the distance, Arias is shirtless and sits up.
Although the pals don't appear to be touching in the photo, it nevertheless raised more than a few eyebrows via social media. Although the image still appears on his Tumblr page, it was deleted from his Instagram account.

 Actor-musician Arias once starred opposite Miley Cyrus as Rico on Hannah Montana, and is pals with Willow and her brother Jadenplus Jaden's on-and-off girlfriend Kendall Jenner and her sister, Kylie. Indeed, his Tumblr page is chock-full of snaps documenting his friendship with the Jenners and the Smiths, and he appeared to have hung out with the group during Coachella last month in Indio, Calif.
Smith, meanwhile, has proven herself precocious professionally speakingalthough she revealed last year that she turned down the title role in the remake of Annie, with Oscar nominee Quvenzhané Wallis taking over.

Her famous father Will recounted the suprising decision. "She looked at me and said, 'Daddy, I have a better idea, how about I just be 12,'" he explained. "I'm really learning through Willow the necessity that we have to snap ourselves back and refocus on the emotional needs of the people that we love," he said last year.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ss-actor-moises-arias-20-201475#ixzz314A9Nd6C


----------



## bag-princess

nooch said:


> The willies, I has them.




   a pic of Smeagol just popped into my head!!!  that reminds me of how he talked!




qudz104 said:


> Her famous father Will recounted the suprising decision. "She looked at me and said, 'Daddy, I have a better idea, how about I just be 12,'" he explained. *"I'm really learning through Willow the necessity that we have to snap ourselves back and refocus on the emotional needs of the people that we love," he said last year.*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ss-actor-moises-arias-20-201475#ixzz314A9Nd6C






they make me so damn sick the way they are always trying to make those kids of theirs sound soooooooooooo mature and more intelligent than the average kids their age!  and jada - lawd!  "we are here to guide our children but they make their own decisions.  they are little people with their own minds and we treat them that way."


----------



## qudz104

I would never bash a parenting style, whether it's attachment or detachment or whatever, but till they're at least 18 you should set some sort of boundaries I think. They aren't free little people till their legal!


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> they make me so damn sick the way they are always trying to make those kids of theirs sound soooooooooooo mature and more intelligent than the average kids their age!  and jada - lawd!  "we are here to guide our children but they make their own decisions.  they are little people with their own minds and we treat them that way."



ITA! I just can't with these people...


----------



## Sasha2012

*Will and Jada Pinkett Smith have 'no issues' with their daughter Willow, 13, lying in bed with Moises Arias, 20, as he's a family friend*

Eyebrows were raised when a photo of Willow Smith lying in bed with actor Moises Arias was noticed on one of Kylie Jenner's Tumblr accounts on Tuesday.

But the singer's parents - actors Will and Jada Pinkett Smith - have no problem with their 13-year-old daughter posing that way with the 20-year-old actor, according to a Wednesday report from TMZ.

A source said the Smiths, who are both in their 40s, think Willow is 'old enough to make decisions on who she hangs with, even innocently in bed.

Sources close to the married couple said they think their daughter is 'very mature' and think she has not 'crossed the line.' The black-and-white shots are an 'expression of art,' they beleive.

Moises is not a new face in the Smith family. The Hannah Montana star has been best friends with Will and Jada's 15-year-old Jaden for 'many years.

Arias is seen shirtless as he leans against a wall while Willow lies on her side next to him, with her head resting on his arm.

She is casually dressed in jeans and a top, and looks past the camera.

While the pair's behaviour is innocent, the picture sparked a backlash from fans who said the setting was too mature for the young teen.

Arias allegedly posted the Instagram himself before deleting it - but not before his fans reposted it.

Willow has drawn criticism in the past for dressing older than her years and for producing music that some say is too mature.

Willow is being raised in an alternative fashion by her parents and previously said in an interview: 'I never really get to go to school because I am always on tour or with my father.

'There is a tutor most of the time, but usually I am working so I never get to do the lessons. The worst thing about math is all the kids are ahead of me because they go to school.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Arias-20-hes-family-friend.html#ixzz316cVWQoB


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *Will and Jada Pinkett Smith have 'no issues' with their daughter Willow, 13, lying in bed with Moises Arias, 20, as he's a family friend*
> 
> Eyebrows were raised when a photo of Willow Smith lying in bed with actor Moises Arias was noticed on one of Kylie Jenner's Tumblr accounts on Tuesday.
> 
> But the singer's parents - actors Will and Jada Pinkett Smith - have no problem with their 13-year-old daughter posing that way with the 20-year-old actor, according to a Wednesday report from TMZ.
> 
> A source said the Smiths, who are both in their 40s, think Willow is 'old enough to make decisions on who she hangs with, even innocently in bed.
> 
> *Sources close to the married couple said they think their daughter is 'very mature' and think she has not 'crossed the line.' The black-and-white shots are an 'expression of art,' they beleive.
> *
> Moises is not a new face in the Smith family. The Hannah Montana star has been best friends with Will and Jada's 15-year-old Jaden for 'many years.
> 
> Arias is seen shirtless as he leans against a wall while Willow lies on her side next to him, with her head resting on his arm.
> 
> She is casually dressed in jeans and a top, and looks past the camera.
> 
> While the pair's behaviour is innocent, the picture sparked a backlash from fans who said the setting was too mature for the young teen.
> 
> Arias allegedly posted the Instagram himself before deleting it - but not before his fans reposted it.
> 
> Willow has drawn criticism in the past for dressing older than her years and for producing music that some say is too mature.
> 
> *Willow is being raised in an alternative fashion by her parents* and previously said in an interview: 'I never really get to go to school because I am always on tour or with my father.
> 
> *'There is a tutor most of the time, but usually I am working so I never get to do the lessons. The worst thing about math is all the kids are ahead of me because they go to school.'*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Arias-20-hes-family-friend.html#ixzz316cVWQoB







i told you - the standard smith reply they ALWAYS give about those kids!   maybe if they paid more attention to what really matters then the girl would know how to multiply!!!  she said she could not even do that in another interview because she was always too busy to study with the tutor!!!  i don't know why that is not a priority for them!


----------



## Swanky

The lack of parenting freaks me the hail out.  It's completely inappropriate for a 13 yr old little girl to be taking "sexy" pics and in a bed w/ a 20 yr old male.






*Will and Jada Smith Who Cares if Willow and Moises Take Sexy Pics*

 

*        5/7/2014 11:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





13-year-old* Willow Smith* is old enough to make decisions on who she hangs with -- even innocently in bed ... this according to Willow's parents.





Sources connected to the Smith family tell TMZ ...* Will Smith* and* Jada Pinkett Smith* believe their daughter is "very mature" ... enough so to make her own decisions, as long as they don't clearly cross the line.

Will and Jada view the now-famous photo of Willow in bed with 20-year-old "*Hannah Montana*" star *Moises Arias* as innocent fun ... an expression of art.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz318FsMlM5


----------



## lanasyogamama

It makes my stomach turn.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The lack of parenting freaks me the hail out.  It's completely inappropriate for a 13 yr old little girl to be taking "sexy" pics and in a bed w/ a 20 yr old male.


I have to ask because I don't see anything remotely "sexy" about that pic...and if you guys didn't tell me, I would've thought that was boy Smith (I can't tell them apart to save my life). What are you seeing that's sexy aside from his shirt off?




Isn't part of parenting what they do and the decisions they make when you're not around? Isn't that how you know if you instilled the right lessons, morals, etc.? If Will and Jada are cool with it, then they've parented the way they wanted to be parents.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Moises should have known better than to post that publicly. It was obviously going to spark controversy. Unless that's what they wanted.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's sexy because they're lying in bed.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> It's sexy because they're lying in bed.



So lying in a bed makes something sexy? Interesting. 

Maybe I'm not prudish enough to see the sexy in it or think lying in a bed makes something sexy. As you were....


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> So lying in a bed makes something sexy? Interesting.
> 
> Maybe I'm not prudish enough to see the sexy in it or think lying in a bed makes something sexy. As you were....



eh, he's a 20 yr old with his shirt off laying in bed with a 13 yr old....it's just not right no matter if NOTHING happened between the two. i mean, you would be ok with this if were your 13 yr old daughter?


----------



## AEGIS

It's just inappropriate.  He is a grown A$$ man legally---she just turned 13. I have a 13 year old sister and if this happened she'd get yoked up and he would get punched in his scrawny chest.


----------



## zippie

That kid is barely a teenager, it is disgusting!


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't see the pic as "sexy" either. It looks like a candid of them hanging out, talking to someone off camera. What I don't understand is why this 20 year old has a 15 year old BFF, or why they would want to hang out with is 13 year old little sister. Especially after Will quoted her as just saying last year "How about I just be 12." What 20 year old wants to hang out with a 13 year old???


----------



## berrydiva

pursegrl12 said:


> eh, he's a 20 yr old with his shirt off laying in bed with a 13 yr old....it's just not right no matter if NOTHING happened between the two. i mean, you would be ok with this if were your 13 yr old daughter?


Well first, that's why I asked if what makes it sexy is because he's not wearing a shirt. He's actually sitting up (his legs appear to be crossed) and she's laying down. I assume others are in the room because she's looking at one thing and he's looking at something else. (there's other pics too...he laughing really hard at something and she's not phased...he has lots of pics of the smith/jenner kids...that's his crew apparently..boy Smith is his bestie) In any event, they're not caressing each other in any way or have any level of affection or intimacy in that photo. If anything, this 20 year-old guy is probably severely immature because he hangs with teens as opposed to folks his age (judging by his blog).

However, if it were my 13 year-old, I wouldn't care if the guy were 13, 16, or 20, it would be about the maturity level of my child and the intent of the other person. I would first want my child to understand intent, being pregnant at 13-"not having a job to support yourself"-years old is not an option in my house, understand what statutory is, be raised to feel comfortable telling someone she's uncomfortable doing something, etc. No parent can police their child 24/7...I would have to trust that what I instilled made it's way in by reviewing his/her actions and take corrective action if I found the opposite happening. So maybe I would be okay if it were my daughter and deemed it to be honestly innocent.  

If I really think back, I'm sure I've had moment that were purely innocent that may have been seen as inappropriate had a pic been snapped at that moment. Thankfully, I didn't grow up in a time when pics were shared all over the internet all the time for the world to see. 

I asked the question of Swanky because I really wanted to see what was being categorized as "sexy" simply because I didn't see it; not to challenge others finding it inappropriate or child-rearing.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> It's just inappropriate.  He is a grown A$$ man legally---she just turned 13. I have a 13 year old sister and if this happened she'd get yoked up and he would get punched in his scrawny chest.





exactly!!!!  he should not be "hanging out" at all with her ANYWHERE let alone on a dang bed!!!  yes there are of course other people in the room - but with them making the decision to take a pic of them on a bed with his shirt of makes me question their sanity!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!  he should not be "hanging out" at all with her ANYWHERE let alone on a dang bed!!!  yes there are of course other people in the room - but with them making the decision to take a pic of them on a bed with his shirt of makes me question their sanity!


These kids take pics of every thing nowadays...what would make me question them is when they don't take a pic...it's almost as if they're hiding something when the pic isn't taken.


----------



## bag-princess

Scientology 101:


"We don't do punishment," Will told Metro  last year during a joint interview with Jaden. "The way that we deal  with our kids is, they are responsible for their lives. Our concept is,  as young as possible, give them as much control over their lives as  possible and the concept of punishment, our experience has been &#8212; it has  a little too much of a negative quality."

He continued, "So when they do things &#8212; and you know, Jaden, he's done  things &#8212; you can do anything you want as long as you can explain to me  why that was the right thing to do for your life."




https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...hirtless-actor-raises-concerns-161412176.html


----------



## Swanky

berrydiva said:


> I have to ask because I don't see anything remotely "sexy" about that pic...and if you guys didn't tell me, I would've thought that was boy Smith (I can't tell them apart to save my life). What are you seeing that's sexy aside from his shirt off?
> 
> 
> Isn't part of parenting what they do and the decisions they make when you're not around? Isn't that how you know if you instilled the right lessons, morals, etc.? If Will and Jada are cool with it, then they've parented the way they wanted to be parents.



Well, because she's a minor in what appears to be nothing under a sheet in a bed with an adult who's also implied to be in nothing not to mention the look on his face. They're not sitting in a bed in clothes playing Monopoly! 

The lack of parenting comment from me is due to their obvious loose structure. 



berrydiva said:


> So lying in a bed makes something sexy? Interesting.
> 
> Maybe I'm not prudish enough to see the sexy in it or think lying in a bed makes something sexy. As you were....



That's really rude. If others thinks it's inappropriate we're "prude"?! 
Nice 

Go ahead, let your DD hang out in bed w/ 20 yr old males


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, because *she's a minor in what appears to be nothing under a sheet* in a bed with an adult who's also implied to be in nothing not to mention the look on his face. They're not sitting in a bed in clothes playing Monopoly!


Huh? She has on clothes (jeans and a top looking a the full image...she's completely clothed)...or am I missing something?

http://490tx.com/post/84041799141/roar-2014


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's really rude. If others thinks it's inappropriate we're "prude"?!
> Nice


No...I said I wasn't prudish enough to see what was "sexy"...you inferred the rest from something that wasn't there.


----------



## zen1965

Letting a 13yr old hang out with 20 yr old. No. Just no. Let alone on a bed half-dressed.
But then Willow adopted a shocking look/ image when she was 10 or 11, which her parents thought to be ok. So what do you expect...


----------



## Swanky

Oh, on my phone hard to see. The only thing I take back is my comment of her in a sheet.


----------



## BPC

I don't think it's a sexy pic either. None the less, any parent that thinks nothing of their 13 year old daughter, hanging with a 20 year old guy, is a terrible parent as far as I'm concerned. 

There's never, ever, ever a reason for this man to hang out anywhere with this child. Not outside, not inside, and certainly not on a bed with his shirt off. 

I'm blown away by people that don't see anything wrong with this, and I've lost all respect for her idiot mother.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just noticed that there's a Will & Jada thread & a Jada thread.  
What still baffles me is wills a pretty smart guy, how can he be okay raising these kids who don't even know how to do basic math?


----------



## pursegrl12

bpc said:


> i don't think it's a sexy pic either. None the less, any parent that thinks nothing of their 13 year old daughter, hanging with a 20 year old guy, is a terrible parent as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> _*there's never, ever, ever a reason for this man to hang out anywhere with this child. Not outside, not inside, and certainly not on a bed with his shirt off. *_
> 
> i'm blown away by people that don't see anything wrong with this, and i've lost all respect for her idiot mother.



preach!!!!


----------



## smilerr

I'm 20 as well, there's no way I'd ever hang out with a 13 year old guy, let alone chill in bed with him.  I don't find the picture to be "sexy", I just find it extremely odd.  Then again it is the Smith children and I've always found them to be....different.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Well, I don't know where they are but I'm going to guess that they are at the Smith's 'house', that's where I'd want to hang out. 





 And with 25,000 sq ft.,  they could be in media room (one of them) or the great room, or by the lake but there is enough room that no 13 yr old needs to be chilling on a bed with a 20 yr old man ........and if she jumped on the bed when shirtless was already there, he should tell her to move off.

E online photo credit


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> Well, I don't know where they are but I'm going to guess that they are at the Smith's 'house', that's where I'd want to hang out.
> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/201316/1024.CelebHomes.WJSmith.mh.020613.jpg
> And with 25,000 sq ft.,  they could be in media room (one of them) or the great room, or by the lake but there is enough room that no 13 yr old needs to be chilling on a bed with a 20 yr old man ........and if she jumped on the bed when shirtless was already there, he should tell her to move off.
> 
> E online photo credit



But why was shirtless even there?? No 20 year old needs to be hanging around children. 

Man, I never post in these threads but this **** pisses me off big time. 
I think we've lost it as a society if we think this is acceptable on any level.


----------



## BPC

pursegrl12 said:


> preach!!!!


----------



## Swanky

ITA.  We're over-desensitized in a big way for people to think this is ok.


----------



## AEGIS

Someone said he might have been hot...

...so the Smith's don't have AC?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

AEGIS said:


> Someone said he might have been hot...
> 
> ...so the Smith's don't have AC?




That giant compound & no central ac?!


----------



## Swanky

Might've been hot


----------



## Bentley1

BPC said:


> I don't think it's a sexy pic either. None the less, any parent that thinks nothing of their 13 year old daughter, hanging with a 20 year old guy, is a terrible parent as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> There's never, ever, ever a reason for this man to hang out anywhere with this child. Not outside, not inside, and certainly not on a bed with his shirt off.
> 
> I'm blown away by people that don't see anything wrong with this, and I've lost all respect for her idiot mother.



+ 1 

What an odd family. What lazy parents. All I see are two lazy, selfish, clueless parents who have the dumbest excuses for their inability to parent their children appropriately.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm actually more disturbed by the pic he has of the boy Smith (his name escapes me) on his blog. 

In any event, I suspect this 20 year-old to be extremely immature because he chooses to hang with teens. Plus, I guarantee that people don't know everything their kids are doing and who they're doing it with...I met these soapbox parents who would get in a huff over stuff like this and their freshman daughter was slobbing some senior's peen and they have no clue....and I had a hearty laugh.

They all seem to be shirtless all the time by looking at his pics...that's their thing. Celebs are weird, in general and the Smiths have already demonstrated that their kids will be raised different; it's a vein attempt to try to rationalize what makes sense to them or compare their lives to that of normals. 

Also, curious if the media would've brought up the pic if he was gay.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see "sexy" either in the bed picture, but I do agree that doesn't seem like a normal setting for a 13 year old at all. But I thought the same when I saw the pictures of Willow at Coachella sans parents (and with the Jenner crowd).


----------



## Swanky

I don't think they look sexy, I think they attempted to.


----------



## qudz104

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just noticed that there's a Will & Jada thread & a Jada thread.
> What still baffles me is wills a pretty smart guy, how can he be okay raising these kids who don't even know how to do basic math?




And there's one for will and jaden. I can't figure out which one to post or reply in lol


----------



## berrydiva

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just noticed that there's a Will & Jada thread & a Jada thread.
> What still baffles me is wills a pretty smart guy, how can he be okay raising these kids who don't even know how to do basic math?


Where did they say she can't do math? (sorry if I missed it, I don't follow their kids)


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jada Pinkett Smith -- There's NOTHING Sexual About Willow Smith/Moises Arias Photo*

Jada Pinkett Smith was locked and loaded Wednesday ... telling photogs the pic of her 13-year-old daughter in a bed with a 20-year-old guy was innocent ... and we're all  "covert pedophiles" for thinking otherwise.

Jada arrived at LAX for a trip to NYC ... and she was brimming with anger, knowing we'd ask about the pic of Willow and her friend, "Hannah Montana" star Moises Arias.

http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/08/jada-...cture-photo-moises-arias-video/#ixzz31AOCUMx3


----------



## bag-mania

Ugh, they remind me of those people who desperately want to be friends with their kids rather than act like parents.

Disciplining your kids isn't fun so they just let the kids do whatever they want.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

berrydiva said:


> Where did they say she can't do math? (sorry if I missed it, I don't follow their kids)



Here's the link, can't post be cause I'm on my mobile....actually she says all the kids are ahead of her in math because she's always touring..  She said thus when she was 10.  
It's the last paragraph of the story.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...multi-coloured-beanie-hat-second-day-row.html


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't understand the big deal with the pic. This Moses guy is good friends with Jaden, no? It looks to me like it's a group hang out, judging by the fact that there was someone else there taking the pic. They're not alone, she has her clothes on and they're not even touching eachother, plus he's friends with her brother. What's the big deal? Just the fact that they're on a bed, really? If this was taken on a couch, would it make a difference to people? It doesn't strike me as odd for a girl to hang out with her brother and his friends on occasion. Siblings often have the same social circle. It seems to me like he's a family friend. Why does everything have to be sexual?


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jada Pinkett Smith -- There's NOTHING Sexual About Willow Smith/Moises Arias Photo*
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith was locked and loaded Wednesday ... telling photogs the pic of her 13-year-old daughter in a bed with a 20-year-old guy was innocent ... and we're all  "covert pedophiles" for thinking otherwise.
> 
> Jada arrived at LAX for a trip to NYC ... and she was brimming with anger, knowing we'd ask about the pic of Willow and her friend, "Hannah Montana" star Moises Arias.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/08/jada-...cture-photo-moises-arias-video/#ixzz31AOCUMx3


Oh shut up, Jada. Ole sellout ***.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Oh shut up, Jada. Ole sellout ***.


Sellout from what exactly?


----------



## berrydiva

talldrnkofwater said:


> Here's the link, can't post be cause I'm on my mobile....actually she says all the kids are ahead of her in math because she's always touring..  She said thus when she was 10.
> It's the last paragraph of the story.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...multi-coloured-beanie-hat-second-day-row.html


Hahahaha!


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Sellout from what exactly?


Sellout from reality. Hollywood has scrambled her brains.


----------



## Midge S

I agree with Jada that there is nothing sexual about the pics.... but there also ain't a whole lot right about them either.  

I rarely make any comments on people's parenting abilities- because what do I know - but there is just something _off _about that whole family.


----------



## CitizenLen

I'm sorry but if she's 13 and she can't do multiplication, clearly she is not mature enough at anything. The priority of obtaining basic education (multiplication is very basic that's something learned in the 2nd grade) should be the priority instead of doing fashion shows, movie ventures and questionable selfies, etc.


----------



## bag-princess

CitizenLen said:


> I'm sorry but if she's 13 and she can't do multiplication, clearly she is not mature enough at anything. The priority of obtaining basic education (multiplication is very basic that's something learned in the 2nd grade) should be the priority instead of doing fashion shows, movie ventures and questionable selfies, etc.





Thank you!!! 
I would love to hear Jada's view on
 this - why her own daughter can not do simple multiplication but she can piss and moan about how people are trying to make something out of what she calls an innocent pic! Their priorities are so messed up!!


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> Sellout from reality. Hollywood has scrambled her brains.



The whole family has a few screws loose.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Sellout from reality. Hollywood has scrambled her brains.



As far as I can remember about her she's always been different...so not sure this is a hollywood thing but maybe.


----------



## berrydiva

CitizenLen said:


> I'm sorry but if she's 13 and she can't do multiplication, clearly she is not mature enough at anything. The priority of obtaining basic education (multiplication is very basic that's something learned in the 2nd grade) should be the priority instead of doing fashion shows, movie ventures and questionable selfies, etc.


Watching the actual video of the interview now (which I've never seen before) but she was actually 9 when she said this...it doesn't sound like she says she doesn't know math...she said she's behind the other kids (doesn't make it better...just sayin'). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOVKB8auDcA

Education isn't a priority in the Smith household...that's their business...they have oodles of money, the older one can take care of the two cubs.


----------



## Swanky

Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith's parenting strategy is unconventional to say the least!
While the internet is in an uproar over their 13-year-old Willow Smith's scandalous photo with a shirtless 20-year-old, Will and Jada don't see what the big commotion is all about!
In fact, sources close to the family insist that Willow's "very mature" &#8212; mature enough to make her own decisions &#8212; and she and Moises Arias were only cuddling for the sake of art!
Not to mention, the Smiths have known Willow's human pillow for years thanks to his close friendship with 15-year-old Jaden Smith.
Inneresting, indeed.
However, another source is claiming that the Smiths are actually peeved because of what the sexual snap says about their family!
The source explained:
_&#8220;Will and Jada are quite relaxed when it comes to raising their kids. But they don&#8217;t want Willow or Jaden doing anything that makes themselves &#8212; or the family &#8212; look bad. And these photos make everyone look bad. They&#8217;ve read Willow the riot act. They don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate for her to be so publicly intimate with someone who is so much older.&#8221;_
Hmmm&#8230;
We wonder if Willow will get grounded or this picture will get framed in the Smiths' living room!
It could go either way!

*Do YOU think Willow Smith should be scolded by Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith for posing so scandalously??!
*
No. Willow is a VERY mature 13! (16%)
_Absolutely! It is HIGHly inappropriate! (84%)
_Total Votes: 5,726


Read more: http://perezhilton.com/category/willow-smith/#ixzz31BDxkSge


----------



## gillianna

I thought it has been posted before that the Smiths are involved in Scientology but don't want it to be known.  Scientology that allows our children to make their own decisions and do what they want.  Their kids look like they have total freedom to travel the world, shop and party with anyone without the parents supervising them.  They hang with the typical rich Hollywood crowd with no rules.  It will be interesting to see who makes it to 18 with no major issues.


----------



## Swanky

*12-Year-Old Willow Smith Causing Controversy With Mature Music Video 'Summer Fling'
*
ALY WEISMAN  
JUL. 10, 2013, 4:57 PM

In her latest music video for the single "Summer Fling," Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith's 12-year-old daughter Willow Smith holds hands with an older boy, frolicks around in a crop top and sings "It's just a couple months but we do it anyway."
Oh yeah, and she has a weird, fake British accent for no apparent reason.

The mature video has caused some backlash online. Here's what some are saying on Twitter:


Comments on the music video's YouTube page haven't been kind, either.

Bersy Asres writes: "Wtf is this?!? She's only like 10 and prancing around with 20 year olds singing about summer flings; does she even know what a summer fling is?! and the fake accent is just offensive. Please Willow, for your own sake, stop trying to grow up too fast! Enjoy your childhood before its over, and go play with your dolls not have a fake romance with guys double your age, its disgusting!"

Commenter ottawadigs seconds the sentiment, "there are no age limits in Hollywood apparently, next thing you know they'll have fetus with lipstick singing about flings and heartbreak."

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/will...-music-video-controversy-2013-7#ixzz31BEfOW8B

_____________________________________________________________________________

Jada Smith reacts to scandal surrounding photo of daughter Willow

"Here's the deal: There was nothing sexual about that picture or that situation," Smith told TMZ after getting off a flight in Los Angeles. "You guys are projecting your trash onto it, and you're acting like covert pedophiles, and that's not cool." 

The pic of Willow, the daughter of Will and Jada Smith, in bed with former &#8220;Hannah Montana&#8221; actor Moisés Arias ignited a wave of controversy. The photo shows Smith lying (clothed) on a bed while a shirtless Arias sits holding a pillow with his back against the wall.

Page Six reported that Arias posted it on his Instagram account then removed it due to backlash on Twitter.

Smith and Arias have known each other for some time. Arias directed the music video for Willow&#8217;s older brother Jaden&#8217;s single &#8220;Hello&#8221; &#8211; in which she made a cameo appearance &#8211; and they&#8217;ve been spotted hanging out several times since then. 

Last October, Kendall and Kylie Jenner joined the Smith siblings and the Arias brothers &#8211; Moisés and Mateo &#8211; for lunch at sushi restaurant Sugarfish in Calabasas. 

And just this past Thursday, Willow and Moisés were photographed lunching with singer Telana Nicole at French chain cafe Le Pain Quotidien in Calabasas, Calif.

Representatives for Willow and Moisés, as well as Will and Jada, did not respond to repeated requests for comment.

This isn&#8217;t the first time concerns over age appropriateness have come up around the young star. Last summer, the then 12-year-old raised eyebrows with the release of her song &#8220;Summer Fling,&#8221; which contained lyrics such as &#8220;the bright sun and the blue water, we fight less and love harder,&#8221; as well as &#8220;we walk the beach at midnight, and watch the stars in the clear skies. We both say I love you, but it&#8217;s alright&#8230; If you wanna talk I guess that&#8217;s alright, if you wanna walk under the night sky, I don&#8217;t really care cause we got tonight, oh baby&#8230;&#8221;

The accompanying music video added to the controversy, given that Willow starred alongside a seemingly much older male love interest.

But according to an interview last year with Metro, her famous folks don&#8217;t punish their kids.

"We [Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith] don't do punishment&#8230;The way that we deal with our kids is, they are responsible for their lives. Our concept is, as young as possible, give them as much control over their lives as possible and the concept of punishment, our experience has been&#8212;it has a little too much of a negative quality,&#8221; he said. "So when they do things&#8212;and you know, Jaden, he's done things&#8212;you can do anything you want as long as you can explain to me why that was the right thing to do for your life."

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2014/05/08/willow-smith-pic-in-bed-mom-jada-reacts/


----------



## daffyduck

I don't know anything about this guy, but maybe he's "gay" so that's probably why they don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Swanky

Why wouldn't they say that then?

Still not really appropriate for 13 yr old to be hanging out w/ 20 yr olds.  That's a major age difference. . .  I know, have a 13 yr old DD.  The 15/16 yr olds these days are pretty advanced comparatively! lol!


----------



## berrydiva

> In fact, sources close to the family insist that Willow's "very mature" &#8212; mature enough to make her own decisions &#8212; and *she and Moises Arias were only cuddling* for the sake of art!
> 
> Read more: http://perezhilton.com/category/willow-smith/#ixzz31BDxkSge


When are the cuddling in that pic? If they're cuddling, I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why wouldn't they say that then?



Because probably they are respecting his privacy. It wouldn't be right for them to out him out publicly unless he decides to, right?


----------



## nooch

That covert pedophile remark made me froth at the mouth. It's like when something is super racist and when someone mentions it the response is that you're racist for noticing. Ugh. We're all pedophiles for pointing out that grown *** men shouldn't be cuddling shirtless with little girls. 

That little girl should be in 7th or 8th grade. I can't believe anyone would be so nonchalant about their 7th grade daughter hanging out with the grown man lurking around the middle school playground.


----------



## Tivo

Knowing how gross Hollyweird is and how rampant pedophilia is there, and hell, how messed up this sick world is, how can Jada and Will be so irresponsible? Anything could be happening to these kids! This ain't Disneyland. It's all so very sick.


----------



## HauteMama

Why would a 20 year old even be friends with the 15 year old (let alone a 13 year old girl)? I work in the school, and typically a freshman wants nothing to do with a 4th grader (usually a 5 year age gap). The levels of maturity (no matter how much you let your kids raise themselves) are just so tremendously different. So my big question would be what is the matter with the 20 year old? He wants to hang out with a 15 year old boy and his little sister? That's what's weird to me. 

I don't think those parents are doing their kids any favours by not giving them any boundaries or guidelines, but then again I don't understand Scientology, either. But sometimes not allowing children to go wherever they want, whenever they want, with whomever they want is for their own protection. What better prey is there for a predator than a 12 or 13 year old child with no supervision?


----------



## Tivo

Scientology is not an excuse to wipe your hands of parenting. There is nothing beneficial about raising dumb children who'll be so far behind cognetively and socially. They are raising sitting ducks who will be easy prey for those looking to manipulate and rob them.


----------



## Swanky

daffyduck said:


> Because probably they are respecting his privacy. It wouldn't be right for them to out him out publicly unless he decides to, right?



Yes, ITA. In any case, 20 yr olds have no biz w/ 13 yr olds.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why wouldn't they say that then?
> 
> Still not really appropriate for 13 yr old to be hanging out w/ 20 yr olds.  That's a major age difference. . .  I know, have a 13 yr old DD.  The 15/16 yr olds these days are pretty advanced comparatively! lol!


This world is truly in the toilet. And only getting worse.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why wouldn't they say that then?
> 
> Still not really appropriate for 13 yr old to be hanging out w/ 20 yr olds.  That's a major age difference. . .  I know, have a 13 yr old DD.  The 15/16 yr olds these days are pretty advanced comparatively! lol!


This may be one of those YMMV things because based on the convos with the young people in my life (12-19 years) they are all extremely advanced and they all know quite a bit...I don't see much difference in the 13 yo girls and the 16-18 yo boys. That's what a high school freshman and junior/senior?...nah...these kids are already advanced by time they get to high school. I have conversations with my 11 year-old niece and she knows a lot for her age and tells me a lot about what other girls do at school. We speak to her honestly and frankly because some of the stuff these little girls are doing shocks me at times; we want her to know it's okay to not do that stuff.


----------



## nooch

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, ITA. In any case, 20 yr olds have no biz w/ 13 yr olds.



Exactly, he is an adult. No different than the guys hanging around the middle school looking for little girls.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, ITA. In any case, 20 yr olds have no biz w/ 13 yr olds.



Nope! Especially opposite genders.


----------



## Swanky

Sorry, but there's a MAJOR difference in a 13 yr old girl and an 18 yr old boy  - MAJOR difference in 7th gr girls who may not even have hit puberty yet and males that are old enough to go into the military.  Big differences in 13 yr vs 16 yr olds in girls as well.
Curious. . .  do you have kids this age?  Kids at all?




berrydiva said:


> This may be one of those YMMV things because based on the convos with the young people in my life (12-19 years) they are all extremely advanced and they all know quite a bit..*.I don't see much difference in the 13 yo girls and the 16-18 yo boys. *That's what a high school freshman and junior/senior?...nah...these kids are already advanced by time they get to high school. I have conversations with my 11 year-old niece and she knows a lot for her age and tells me a lot about what other girls do at school. We speak to her honestly and frankly because some of the stuff these little girls are doing shocks me at times; we want her to know it's okay to not do that stuff.


----------



## twinkle.tink

To me, it doesn't look sexual at all. It looks like a whole group of kids were hanging out being silly. Perhaps swimming, watching videos, etc....

I can see this scenario easily, because I see it any given day at my house. My DS20's BFF and a few other close friends practically live here in the summer and have done so for the last 11 or 12 years. They regularly hang out with my other DS, who is 13 AND DD 7. They have grown up with these kids, they are practically siblings. 

What usually happens is they will all swim and hang out for a half hour or so and then the big kids go off. 

I am not saying that is what is occurring here, but what I am saying is....to me, at first glance it is nothing to be shocked or dismayed at...especially knowing he is friends of the brothers.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sorry, but there's a MAJOR difference in a 13 yr old girl and an 18 yr old boy  - MAJOR difference in 7th gr girls who may not even have hit puberty yet and males that are old enough to go into the military.  Big differences in 13 yr vs 16 yr olds in girls as well.
> Curious. . .  do you have kids this age?  Kids at all?


oh brother. Let me clarify since you missed the part where I said "based on the convos with young people in my life" or the YMMV part. Of the 13 year-old girls and 16-18 year-old boys that I KNOW (personally), to me, they are all extremely advanced and know quite a bit. This I know through conversation with them. The 13 year-olds know just as much as the 16 year-olds. And, many of the freshman know just as much as the seniors. I've witnessed some of my mentees having conversations with one another and being shocked that younger ones were schooling the older ones. That's why I said YMMV, because your experience may be that all 13 year-old girls are somehow shielded from what the 16-18 year-olds know. However, that's not my experience. 

I don't have kids but didn't realize that was a precursor to having a conversation with nieces, nephews, cousins, godchildren, friend's kids, or the kids I've taught/mentored. I spend a lot of time with the kids in my family because we view child rearing as a family effort....our family is a support system of reinforcement.  As such, I have conversations with them and comparatively the 13/14 year-olds, again that I KNOW, know as much as the older ones. I've found that once they hit high school the exposure is so great they become very aware of a lot (sexually) very fast.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why wouldn't they say that then?
> 
> Still not really appropriate for 13 yr old to be hanging out w/ 20 yr olds.  That's a major age difference. . .  I know, have a 13 yr old DD.  The 15/16 yr olds these days are pretty advanced comparatively! lol!



Yup, this!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I found the original pic and  I think it is a shopped pic, his arm joins with her shoulder.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Photoshop yes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Where is her right arm? Shoulder? I know he is short but where are his legs?


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just noticed that there's a Will & Jada thread & a Jada thread.
> What still baffles me is wills a pretty smart guy, how can he be okay raising these kids who don't even know how to do basic math?



I've asked several times for them to be combined. Deaf ears...


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> Scientology is not an excuse to wipe your hands of parenting. There is nothing beneficial about raising dumb children who'll be so far behind cognetively and socially. They are raising sitting ducks who will be easy prey for those looking to manipulate and rob them.





Bentley1 said:


> + 1
> 
> What an odd family. What lazy parents. All I see are two lazy, selfish, clueless parents who have the dumbest excuses for their inability to parent their children appropriately.


----------



## Swanky

No one's ever asked me to combine the threads... show me the other one please  
I'm pretty sure they were merged as soon as I noticed there were 2 yesterday before 2 people in this thread commented about it.  Must be more?


It's said that's he's sitting w/ his legs crossed so that's why we can't see them. Her arm is folded in half and bent behind/under her head like a pillow, no?

Also, I never said being a parent is a precursor to talking w/ children in a family, but it certainly can change one's perspective.  Having a 13 yr old DD live w/ you all day everyday for her entire life will reasonably give a different perspective.  She hasn't "hit high school" and IMO her praents should be protecting her, not throwing her out in life to pretect her self.  She has 80 years ahead of her for that.  It's her PARENTS j.o.b. right now and I agree w/ others, they're very lazy at that.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's said that's he's sitting w/  his legs crossed so that's why we can't see them. Her arm is folded in  half and bent behind/under her head like a pillow, no?



Yes, he is sitting cross-legged behind her and she is leaning  against him with her head (and arm) resting on his knee. So basically  she has her head on his lap.


----------



## Swanky

Oh...


----------



## labelwhore04

twinkle.tink said:


> To me, it doesn't look sexual at all. It looks like a whole group of kids were hanging out being silly. Perhaps swimming, watching videos, etc....
> 
> I can see this scenario easily, because I see it any given day at my house. My DS20's BFF and a few other close friends practically live here in the summer and have done so for the last 11 or 12 years. They regularly hang out with my other DS, who is 13 AND DD 7. They have grown up with these kids, they are practically siblings.
> 
> What usually happens is they will all swim and hang out for a half hour or so and then the big kids go off.
> 
> I am not saying that is what is occurring here, but what I am saying is....to me, at first glance it is nothing to be shocked or dismayed at...especially knowing he is friends of the brothers.



This is exactly how i see it. He's a family friend. I think people are forgetting the fact that hes friends with Jaden, its not like hes some random guy that only knows willow. So you're telling me that everytime moises comes over to hang out with jaden, willow should just never have any contact with them and make sure she quarantines herself in her room while hes around? Thats ridiculous. I dont see whats wrong for a sibling to hang out with their sibling and their friends.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No one's ever asked me to combine the threads... show me the other one please
> I'm pretty sure they were merged as soon as I noticed there were 2 yesterday before 2 people in this thread commented about it.  Must be more?
> 
> 
> It's said that's he's sitting w/ his legs crossed so that's why we can't see them. Her arm is folded in half and bent behind/under her head like a pillow, no?
> 
> Also, I never said being a parent is a precursor to talking w/ children in a family, but it certainly can change one's perspective.  Having a 13 yr old DD live w/ you all day everyday for her entire life will reasonably give a different perspective.  She hasn't "hit high school" and IMO her praents should be protecting her, not throwing her out in life to pretect her self.  She has 80 years ahead of her for that.  It's her PARENTS j.o.b. right now and I agree w/ others, they're very lazy at that.


I was waiting for the soapbox comment.  Listen I think it's great that your DD is 13 and still innocent. But, I don't have to live with a 13 yo everyday for them to make me well aware of what they've been exposed to in high school (13/14 yo's are in high school here so maybe that's the difference)...my 11 yo niece told me about the girl in her school trying to have sex with some 13 yo boy....my 13 yo nephew showed us the sexualized-half naked pics a 12 yo classmate sent him so his parents can get her to stop. Thankfully, in both scenarios, my niece and nephew knew that behavior was not acceptable at that age and they understood the reasons why.  I'm still buying the 11 yo cutesy things and the 13 yo toys...so yeah....these kids are exposed to a lot and they're extremely more mature than I remember being at their ages. However, this is clearly touchy and I'm bowing out of this entire convo and that's the last I'll say on it.


----------



## Swanky

Not on a soapbox, just having a conversation.  
My 13 yr old isn't "innocent", she's normal.  She's not overprotected in a bubble nor is she allowed to hang out w/ 20 yr old men; so she's not sexually advanced or exposed to things personally and faced w/ dealing w/ them yet at an inappropriate age.  She gets to deal w/ realistic issues that 13 yr olds should deal w/.  No reason for me to allow life to be harder or more difficult to navigate, not trying to rush her out of her childhood.

It is touchy, but if people are respectful it's fine to debate.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I think it's weird for a 20 year old to want to hang out with 15 and 13 year olds in the normal world, but none of these kids live in the normal world and everyone is judging them as if they do. 

why does Moises at 20 want to hang out with Jaden and Willow and Kylie? because despite the fact that I've been looking at candids of this group with him in the background for weeks now I never realized he was also an actor and semi-celebrity until this "scandal." that's why he hangs out with them. 

they also have endless $$, a big house with a big pool and a staff and he gets to lead the life by being friends with them. I don't doubt that they probably all genuinely like hanging out at this point, but it seems obvious that being friends with them benefits him. 

plus, how does a 20 year old meet other 20 year olds if you don't go to college or didn't go to high school or have a normal world job? you don't. so you're friends with the other hollywood kids who are also "home-schooled."


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not on a soapbox, just having a conversation.


 Yes...on your soapbox.


> My 13 yr old isn't "innocent", she's normal.  She's not overprotected in a bubble nor is she allowed to hang out w/ 20 yr old men; so she's not sexually advanced or exposed to things personally and faced w/ dealing w/ them yet at an inappropriate age.  She gets to deal w/ realistic issues that 13 yr olds should deal w/.  No reason for me to allow life to be harder or more difficult to navigate, not trying to rush her out of her childhood.
> 
> It is touchy, but if people are respectful it's fine to debate.


You seem to not be able entertain another perspective (based on experience)...there's no way to have a conversation that way. I'm not looking to debate...I was only providing a different experience (going back to the YMMV).


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BPC

He's 20. The fact that he's friends with her 15 year old brother is also weird. Huge difference between a 20 year old man, and a 15 year old boy.

Throw in a 13 year old girl, and it's just creepy.

To the 20 year old ladies, do you think you're on the same level as a mature 13 year old girl? lol
At 13, you just don't have the experiences of a 20 year old. And that 7 year difference at that age, is huge.


----------



## zen1965

bpc said:


> he's 20. The fact that he's friends with her 15 year old brother is also weird. Huge difference between a 20 year old man, and a 15 year old boy.
> 
> Throw in a 13 year old girl, and it's just creepy.
> 
> To the 20 year old ladies, do you think you're on the same level as a mature 13 year old girl? Lol
> at 13, you just don't have the experiences of a 20 year old. And that 7 year difference at that age, is huge.



+1


----------



## zen1965

berrydiva said:


> Education isn't a priority in the Smith household...that's their business...they have oodles of money, the older one can take care of the two cubs.



I for one am truly glad that not everybody with oodles of money adheres to this kind of thinking.


----------



## Swanky

I'm taking Jada's word about her being "mature" with a grain of salt.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> robpetkau.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/pot-and-kettke.jpg



smh..pathetic...:true:


----------



## Swanky

I'm not calling you or your posts pathetic, please PM me if you want to continue this "discussion".


----------



## Brandless

mundodabolsa said:


> I think it's weird for a 20 year old to want to hang out with 15 and 13 year olds in the normal world, but none of these kids live in the normal world and everyone is judging them as if they do.
> 
> 
> 
> why does Moises at 20 want to hang out with Jaden and Willow and Kylie? because despite the fact that I've been looking at candids of this group with him in the background for weeks now I never realized he was also an actor and semi-celebrity until this "scandal." that's why he hangs out with them.
> 
> 
> 
> they also have endless $$, a big house with a big pool and a staff and he gets to lead the life by being friends with them. I don't doubt that they probably all genuinely like hanging out at this point, but it seems obvious that being friends with them benefits him.
> 
> 
> 
> plus, how does a 20 year old meet other 20 year olds if you don't go to college or didn't go to high school or have a normal world job? you don't. so you're friends with the other hollywood kids who are also "home-schooled."




Good point.


----------



## ShoreGrl

BPC said:


> He's 20. The fact that he's friends with her 15 year old brother is also weird. Huge difference between a 20 year old man, and a 15 year old boy.
> 
> Throw in a 13 year old girl, and it's just creepy.
> 
> To the 20 year old ladies, do you think you're on the same level as a mature 13 year old girl? lol
> At 13, you just don't have the experiences of a 20 year old. And that 7 year difference at that age, is huge.



ITA. I find the picture to be completely inappropriate. A 20 year old man has no business hanging out with a 13 year old girl. It makes no sense to me why he would want to?

Unfortunately, some 13 year olds know more about sex than they should. However, as parents it is our job to protect their innocence and teach them on an age-appropriate level. 

The PP may know some "advanced" 13 year olds but I can assure you that is the not the norm across the board.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> This is exactly how i see it. *He's a family friend. I think people are forgetting the fact that hes friends with Jaden, its not like hes some random guy that only knows willow.* So you're telling me that everytime moises comes over to hang out with jaden, willow should just never have any contact with them and make sure she quarantines herself in her room while hes around? Thats ridiculous. I dont see whats wrong for a sibling to hang out with their sibling and their friends.





no we have not!
that is even more weird!!!   a 20 year old with a 15 year old that he hangs out with???   and we have seen the things that come out of jaden's mouth too - he ain't that deep and has spent waaaaay more time away from school than he should!!!

who cares if they know him! that doesn't mean anything. alot of kids know the people that take advantage of them.

i saw a post by someone questioning if some posters have kids - i was wondering the same thing because i think these "i don't see a problem with it" would change!


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> no we have not!
> that is even more weird!!!   a 20 year old with a 15 year old that he hangs out with???   and we have seen the things that come out of jaden's mouth too - he ain't that deep and has spent waaaaay more time away from school than he should!!!
> 
> who cares if they know him! that doesn't mean anything. alot of kids know the people that take advantage of them.
> 
> i saw a post by someone questioning if some posters have kids - i was wondering the same thing because i think these "i don't see a problem with it" would change!



I just think it's sad that people have to sexualize everything. If you look at the situation logically, it's not weird. He's her brothers friend, they hang out in a group, whatever. Who knows if they even care for eachother? Maybe Willow is good friends with one of Jadens female friends and Moises just happens to be there. They might think of eachother as brother and sister for all we know. Just because a 13y old is associated with a 20y old, doesn't mean it has to be sexual. My 17 year old cousin occasionally hangs out with me and my boyfriend(who's 23). Does that mean there's something going on? Of course not, he looks at her like family. They know eachother by association, like Willow and Moses. But whatever, people can believe what they want.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sexualizing it, just FYI.  Forget s.e.x, a 20 yr old man has no biz hanging w/ 13 yr old girls IMO.  It's truly that simple to me.  I mean, I can list my personal reasons and opinions, but to keep it basic, that's it.  
In other news right now Bieber is getting too close to a 15 yr old girl.  She's 2 years older than Willow, which is a LOT in young girl teen years in my current experience, but the news is still saying that's not right.  So if he's same age is Moises {?} and the chick is 2 yrs older than Willow and the news still has an issue w/ it then it can't be that far off that people are looking twice at Willow and Moises.  KWIM?

I agree w/ others, why is Moises even hanging w/ Jaden who's 15?  It's curious. . .


----------



## ShoreGrl

labelwhore04 said:


> I just think it's sad that people have to sexualize everything. If you look at the situation logically, it's not weird. He's her brothers friend, they hang out in a group, whatever. Who knows if they even care for eachother? Maybe Willow is good friends with one of Jadens female friends and Moises just happens to be there. They might think of eachother as brother and sister for all we know. Just because a 13y old is associated with a 20y old, doesn't mean it has to be sexual. My 17 year old cousin occasionally hangs out with me and my boyfriend(who's 23). Does that mean there's something going on? Of course not, he looks at her like family. They know eachother by association, like Willow and Moses. But whatever, people can believe what they want.



I'm not sexualizing it but rather looking at it from the perspective as a parent. As a parent it's my job to protect my children from predators. Is he a predator? I don't know.but red flags go up when someone his age invites a child to put their head on his lap.  As a parent-I give major side-eye to a 20 year old hanging around a 13 year old and they type of influence they may be. He's hit MANY life stages that 13 year old hasn't touched yet.

I also would never allow my 13 year old to go to Coachella PERIOD let alone without supervision. She throwing her child to the wolves and expecting her to fend for herself when she doesn't have the life skills yet. Jada IMO has majority dropped the ball on her parental duties.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sexualizing it, just FYI.  Forget s.e.x, a 20 yr old man has no biz hanging w/ 13 yr old girls IMO.  It's truly that simple to me.  I mean, I can list my personal reasons and opinions, but to keep it basic, that's it.
> In other news right now Bieber is getting too close to a 15 yr old girl.  She's 2 years older than Willow, which is a LOT in young girl teen years in my current experience, but the news is still saying that's not right.  So if he's same age is Moises {?} and the chick is 2 yrs older than Willow and the news still has an issue w/ it then it can't be that far off that people are looking twice at Willow and Moises.  KWIM?
> 
> *I agree w/ others, why is Moises even hanging w/ Jaden who's 15?  It's curious. . *.



In real life maybe but in celeb land, its normal. Taylor Swift dated Harry Styles who's 5 years younger, Selena Gomez(21) was friends with Kylie(16). All the hollywood kids hang out together it seems, regardless of age. And the justin thing is so much different, there's no proof that moises and willow are at ALL romantically linked. Their only connection is that him and Jaden are friends. It's not like he's actively pursuing her and they're spending alone time together, THAT would be creepy. I just don't understand why it's weird for someone to be friendly with their siblings friends.


----------



## Swanky

^Actually, we don't know, we have no idea if these 2 are more than friends.  Did you see her video last year?  
4 years difference in age plus being older than Willow is a little different though, IMO.  Taylor is 4 years older than Harry 24 & 20 yrs old - both adults.  
I just think that's different than 13 vs 20.  
 Selena and Kendall were/are the friends, it's just that Kylie hangs out w/ Kendall all the time.  We don't even really see Kendall around Jaden.

I don't think anyone is changing anyone's minds, lol!  I have no ill will about it, just a hot topic apparently.


_disclaimer: I had to look up those birthdates,, lol! I have no idea how old those people are _


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^Actually, we don't know, we have no idea if these 2 are more than friends.  Did you see her video last year?
> 4 years difference in age plus being older than Willow is a little different though, IMO.  Taylor is 4 years older than Harry 24 & 20 yrs old - both adults.
> I just think that's different than 13 vs 20.
> *Selena and Kendall were/are the friends, it's just that Kylie hangs out w/ Kendall all the time. * We don't even really see Kendall around Jaden.
> 
> I don't think anyone is changing anyone's minds, lol!  I have no ill will about it, just a hot topic apparently.



This is exactly my point lol. Siblings that hang out with eachother have their group of friends become intertwined, especially celeb kids. Jaden hangs out with Moises, Willow hangs out with Jaden, therefore Moises and Willow become associated. That's the way i see it. If there is something sexual going on of course i agree that's inappropriate and creepy but we don't know that. All we know that is that their associated because of Jaden.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> I just think it's sad that people have to sexualize everything. If you look at the situation logically, it's not weird. He's her brothers friend, they hang out in a group, whatever. Who knows if they even care for eachother? Maybe Willow is good friends with one of Jadens female friends and Moises just happens to be there. They might think of eachother as brother and sister for all we know. Just because a 13y old is associated with a 20y old, doesn't mean it has to be sexual. My 17 year old cousin occasionally hangs out with me and my boyfriend(who's 23). Does that mean there's something going on? Of course not, he looks at her like family. They know eachother by association, like Willow and Moses. But whatever, *people can believe what they want*.



yes!

17 is far closer to 23 than 13.  all day long!

this would not have happened in my house.   when i was 13/14 this much older guy (i think he was 18/19)  was so infatuated with me.  thought i walked on air!   there were two reasons why he was even allowed to step foot into my house to talk with me - one my family knew his and he was "a little slow" so they did not want to hurt his feelings or the family and the other reason was because my grandmother was in the room with us AT ALL TIMES!!!! the minute he walked through the door she was there and did not leave until he did!  we were never alone!  even though he was like a big 6 foot tall child.  being in a room with no shirt on and me laying on him - please!!!!  it never would have happened.


----------



## Swanky

I remember being 14 or 15 and an older boy {17} liked me.  He came over, we were just sitting on the couch watching TV and my older sis's boyfriend walked in and dragged him out of the house, lol!  He was same age as my sis's boyfriend and her BF said it was ridiculous, lol!

Kendall and Kylie hanging out together as sisters {who are older than Willow} w/ a friend that's also female and few years older isn't the same to me.  Sorry ush:


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I remember being 14 or 15 and an older boy {17} liked me.  He came over, we were just sitting on the couch watching TV and my older sis's boyfriend walked in and dragged him out of the house, lol!  He was same age as my sis's boyfriend and her BF said it was ridiculous, lol!






  oh lawd!!!   that is funny!!!


my sis has always looked years older than me and was mistaken for the oldest.  my DH said many of his friends would ask him about her when we were dating and he would have to warn them of bodily harm of they ever approached her!


----------



## Swanky

I was mortified!  I look back now and think he did the right thing


----------



## Bentley1

My brother is 4 years older than me and, growing up, he, his friends and my older male cousins wanted NOT.A.THING. to do with me.  I would be bored sometimes and try to play video games with them (or some such thing) and they were not having it. They were in their own world talking about all types of topics that older boys talk about that I had no business being involved in. 

My friends have all had similar experiences with their older brothers, even older sisters.  I find it odd to mesh friends with your older siblings growing up b/c each age group is going through something completely different and, more times than not, it's not healthy for the younger sibling to be around the older sibling's circle of friends.


----------



## JessicaGn

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I remember being 14 or 15 and an older boy {17} liked me.  He came over, we were just sitting on the couch watching TV and my older sis's boyfriend walked in and dragged him out of the house, lol!  He was same age as my sis's boyfriend and her BF said it was ridiculous, lol!
> 
> Kendall and Kylie hanging out together as sisters {who are older than Willow} w/ a friend that's also female and few years older isn't the same to me.  Sorry ush:



aww


----------



## Swanky

I think it's ok to be loosely friends w/ siblings friends.  My sis is 3 yrs older and when her friends would be bored when we were little, they'd end up playing Barbie w/ me, lol!  But again, we're talking about all girls and 3 years apart.  This would've been when I was 6ish and they were 9ish.
As we got older, for sure her and her teenaged friends didn't want to hang w/ me   Hard for25 yr olds to have anything in common w/ 12 yr olds.


----------



## Mimi2000

If no one told me his 20, I would think he looks like he's about Jaden's age. In some photos I've seen of Willow and him, she seems to be much taller than him. Maybe he hangs out with young teens because maybe he has a mind of a 12 year old? I don't see much intelligent conversation going on within that group. Or I might be wrong.


----------



## Swanky

I have to agree, lol!

That dude needs to be hanging out w/ people closer to his own age though!


----------



## bag-mania

No matter the age, you would have to have a certain amount of comfort with a guy to lay your head on his lap and then calmly watch while someone takes pictures of it. I wonder why these shots were taken.

I doubt Will and Jada have a clue about what their kids are doing most of the time.


----------



## Swanky

I never watched these shows, didn't realize he was on Hannah too.

*Rico From &#8220;Hannah Montana&#8221; Grew Up To Be A Hipster*

*And he also hangs in Justin Bieber&#8217;s crew.* 
The Disney Channel is responsible for this, just not sure how yet.   
                                                                                                                              Remember Moises Arias?
He played Rico on &#8220;Hannah Montana.&#8221;








* Now he looks like this:* 





  Via web.stagram.com
* 
And is BFF with Jaden Smith.*






                               Via web.stagram.com












                               Via instagram.com

*And since Jaden Smith is allegedly dating Kylie Jenner, Moises is friends with her too.*







 (Common thread here being Jaden Smith.)

*AND since all of the above are part of Biebs&#8217; entourage, Moises is part of the crew too.*


*The two like to go out in their drop-crotch pants together:*






gramfeed.com

*And that is what Rico is up to these days.*





 Getty Images

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/rico-from-hannah-montana-grew-up-to-be-a-hipster


----------



## JessicaGn

bag-mania said:


> No matter the age, you would have to have a certain amount of comfort with a guy to lay your head on his lap and then calmly watch while someone takes pictures of it. I wonder why these shots were taken.
> 
> I doubt Will and Jada have a clue about what their kids are doing most of the time.



I think they were supposed to be "artistic".


----------



## bag-mania

JessicaGn said:


> I think they were supposed to be "artistic".



Ah, not exactly successful in that regard, but it sure got them lots of attention.

Looking at those last photos posted, he is one fugly sucker. He seems to be just another child actor aging into obscurity. Maybe he's hoping to luck into some acting gig by hanging out with the Smiths.


----------



## CitizenLen

There's "mature" 13 year olds? Wow, I guess they can balance a check book, pay their bills on time, remember to pick up the dry cleaning, go to the PTA and let Rover out to take a dump.

Oh wait, the Smith's have an army of people to do that for them including wiping their own butts.... Yeh very mature alright when you have an assistant to set up your OWN alarm clock and never have to remember to pay your credit card bills. I think I have a better chance of seeing Big Foot than these "mature" 13 year olds.


----------



## curlybee

Ok I'm 8 years younger than my older sister ( I was a surprise)  so when I was 13 she was about 20 . Very rarely I would sometimes hang out with her friends she'd come on a weekend home and we'd all go to the mall, have lunch or get are nails done or something,She helped my mom with my 14th birthday and taught us all some dance steps. I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Basically that's the only kind of hanging out   I find acceptable with those age differences.   I was a "good" "well-behaved" 13 year old but I had o business hanging out with my sister and her friends all the time.We were in different worlds. It's only been in recent years since I hit 21 and over have we hung out as  true peers.  Guy or girl doesn't matter it's not appropriate for a 13 year old to even just "hang out" with 20 year olds like that, and in most cases the 20 year old knows better.


----------



## JessicaGn

bag-mania said:


> *Ah, not exactly successful in that regard, but it sure got them lots of attention.
> *
> Looking at those last photos posted, he is one fugly sucker. He seems to be just another child actor aging into obscurity. Maybe he's hoping to luck into some acting gig by hanging out with the Smiths.



Pretty much . 

He is trying to be a filmmaker and some of his friends are very artsy and into photography so I guessed that was the aim. He has many of those types of photos up on his Instagram.


----------



## ByeKitty

That Moises guy looks developmentally challenged. He seriously looks Jaden's age.


----------



## AEGIS

He's hideous. That lil girl can't possibly find him cute.  See he's an example of why I rather be an ugly kid but a cute adult rather than vise versa.  Cute kids especially in Hollywood never seem to keep that same level of attractiveness....and you're an adult a lot longer.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  Yea, you don't wanna peak at 14!


----------



## NY_Mami

Will and Jada need to leave that Scientology alone because everyone is coming at their parenting skills. It seems like Will and Peaches let their kids do anything they want. 

No way would I have my future 13 year old kids laying up in bed with a 20 year old adult, the only 20 year old thing that they are going to lay in a bed with is a 20 year old book. NO MA'AM. If it was Jaden in the pic, it wouldn't be a problem because they are siblings. 

I am aware that they are in the Entertainment Industry and that Jaden and Willow are friends with Moises, that is bound to happen. But a line needs to be drawn. And why is 20 year Old Moises hanging out with teens. When I was 20 I was hanging with people my age, not no middle schoolers.


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> He's hideous. That lil girl can't possibly find him cute.  See he's an example of why I rather be an ugly kid but a cute adult rather than vise versa.  Cute kids especially in Hollywood never seem to keep that same level of attractiveness....and you're an adult a lot longer.



Now you know you wrong...


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> He's hideous. That lil girl can't possibly find him cute.  See he's an example of why I rather be an ugly kid but a cute adult rather than vise versa.  Cute kids especially in Hollywood never seem to keep that same level of attractiveness....and you're an adult a lot longer.



 

Truth


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> He's hideous. That lil girl can't possibly find him cute.  See he's an example of why I rather be an ugly kid but a cute adult rather than vise versa.  Cute kids especially in Hollywood never seem to keep that same level of attractiveness....and you're an adult a lot longer.


----------



## Mimi2000

The only thing that grew is his nose. Everything has remained pint size. :giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

Her hair wasn't the only thing glowing fire engine red on Friday.

Jada Pinkett Smith, 42, arrived in New York on Thursday to film scenes for Fox's new TV show Gotham - a type of prequel about the setting of the Batman story before the superhero's arrival.

However, she was forced to leave the set on Friday when a fire broke out in the building next door.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...evision-Gotham-fire-breaks-building-door.html


----------



## nooch

Really though the more I think about it the more their kids world be in foster care of they weren't rich and famous.


----------



## zen1965

Thanks, Nooch. I completely agree.

One question about home schooling in the US: Do these kids need to pass examens on a regular basis so the authorities can evaluate whether in fact there is any schooling?


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Thanks, Nooch. I completely agree.
> 
> One question about home schooling in the US: Do these kids need to pass examens on a regular basis so the authorities can evaluate whether in fact there is any schooling?



Authorities for school...in the US?  There's typically some sort of assessment (monthly/quarterly) depending on your state and annual exams to track progress. However, if your child is behind in progress, it's only necessary to demonstrate that steps were taken to help them get back on track or up to the level that they should be for their learning abilities. Children in the US are required to attend school as long as they're below a certain age (the age varies by state) and the # of days they are required to attend varies by state. Parents may be charged with neglect and/or potentially jailed (this rarely happens) if their child does not attend school for the state mandated minimum # of days (again...this varies by state). However, it's not required that a child in the US school system receive a high school diploma and once reaching a certain age (again, as determined by the state), they can essentially quit school and not return. 

It takes a heck of a lot more than falling behind your class in your multiplication table and a quasi-suspect photo with a 20 year-old to end up in foster care in this country....it's a real stretch if anyone thinks that's the case. It generally takes quite a bit of neglect charges (deemed legitimate by Child Protective Services) for a kid to be taken from their parent and placed into foster care. My law enforcement and social services friends can tell you some jaw dropping stories...and the children were never taken from the parent or if they were...maybe a day/week/month...but went back home. So in the world of child neglect...Willow not knowing what 12*12 is doesn't even register on their radar.


----------



## berrydiva

Mimi2000 said:


> If no one told me his 20, I would think he looks like he's about Jaden's age. In some photos I've seen of Willow and him, she seems to be much taller than him. Maybe he hangs out with young teens because maybe he has a mind of a 12 year old? I don't see much intelligent conversation going on within that group. Or I might be wrong.


Maybe he prefers to hang with people his own height rather than age.


----------



## Mimi2000

berrydiva said:


> Maybe he prefers to hang with people his own height rather than age.



I think you are right!


----------



## nycmom

zen1965 said:


> One question about home schooling in the US: Do these kids need to pass examens on a regular basis so the authorities can evaluate whether in fact there is any schooling?





berrydiva said:


> Authorities for school...in the US? .



Actually yes parents of home schooled children do need to provide proof of regular evaluations, at least in NY, but I imagine every state has similar requirements... 

_What action should be taken by the district if parents do not submit any evaluation?
If phone calls or letters do not elicit the information, the district should notify parents by registered mail that the evaluation is due and set a reasonable date for its submission. If the information is not forthcoming, the district is without evidence that instruction has been taking place. In that case, the district would be obligated to report the case to the central registry as a case of suspected educational neglect._

http://www.p12.nysed.gov/sss/homeinstruction/homeschoolingqanda.html#General


----------



## teachgirl789

ny_mami said:


> will and jada need to leave that scientology alone because everyone is coming at their parenting skills. It seems like will and peaches let their kids do anything they want.
> 
> No way would i have my future 13 year old kids laying up in bed with a 20 year old adult, the only 20 year old thing that they are going to lay in a bed with is a 20 year old book. No ma'am. If it was jaden in the pic, it wouldn't be a problem because they are siblings.
> 
> I am aware that they are in the entertainment industry and that jaden and willow are friends with moises, that is bound to happen. But a line needs to be drawn. And why is 20 year old moises hanging out with teens. When i was 20 i was hanging with people my age, not no middle schoolers.




preach!!!


----------



## bag-princess

NY_Mami said:


> *Will and Jada need to leave that Scientology alone because everyone is coming at their parenting skills. It seems like Will and Peaches let their kids do anything they want.
> *
> No way would I have my future 13 year old kids laying up in bed with a 20 year old adult, the only 20 year old thing that they are going to lay in a bed with is a 20 year old book. NO MA'AM. If it was Jaden in the pic, it wouldn't be a problem because they are siblings.
> 
> I am aware that they are in the Entertainment Industry and that Jaden and Willow are friends with Moises, that is bound to happen. But a line needs to be drawn. And why is 20 year Old Moises hanging out with teens. When I was 20 I was hanging with people my age, not no middle schoolers.






for real!!!!

i remember a while ago someoene said that the things that jada and will say and HOW they say them is straight up the teaching of scientology and she knew it because she was once a part of the church.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!!
> 
> i remember a while ago someoene said that the things that jada and will say and HOW they say them is straight up the teaching of scientology and she knew it because she was once a part of the church.


Will is someone you can't help but like
But Jada IMO comes off as kind of know-it-all.......represents them as the perfect family - even integrating the ex-wife into it.
So now it looks like they're quite a bit less than perfect.
The way those kids are always in the spotlight is creepy to me.  And its not because paps are chasing them; they are doing it deliberately.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> Will is someone you can't help but like
> *But Jada IMO comes off as kind of know-it-all.......represents them as the perfect family - even integrating the ex-wife into it.*
> So now it looks like they're quite a bit less than perfect.
> The way those kids are always in the spotlight is creepy to me.  And its not because paps are chasing them; they are doing it deliberately.





yea ITA with that!   i remember when she had to write the big sermon on how she could not love trey without loving his mother sheree and treating her as part of the family and unicorns and rainbows!!!


----------



## michie

sdkitty said:


> Will is someone you can't help but like.



Ha! I really don't care for him. Haven't really enjoyed seeing him since "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air". He was tolerable back then, not corny as he was when he was a "rapper" and not seemingly "perfect" as he appeared as an actor/Hollywood figure. Will Smith, especially after his marriage to Jada and their kids together, comes off to me as a weirdo. The both of them do. And, their kids are try-hards essentially because their parents are, IMO.


----------



## purseprincess32

I used to like Will back in the day and his old CD Big Willie Style- Gettin Jiggie with it, Miami etc but he's become a weirdo with the whole Scientology thing..

 And his kids have serious egos and are quite pathetic... with no real level head of the real world.. It's actually kind of sad.. Not surprised if his kids will eventually end up in rehab etc.. It seems like they have no real supervision and for them to be hanging out with the Kardashians just leads to trouble..


----------



## bag-mania

It is easy to understand why Scientology is so appealing to celebrities like Will Smith and Tom Cruise. They already had enormous egos. Of course they would be more than willing to believe they are so special they would be invited to be high members in a secretive religion that has all the answers of the universe. Answers that the common, ordinary folk are not privy to.

For making the celebrities feel important, the Church of Scientology gets members who have a ton of money and very little sense to keep giving it large donations.


----------



## JessicaGn

berrydiva said:


> Maybe he prefers to hang with people his own height rather than age.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I thought the appeal of the church for the rich was the fact that they can use the church's status as a religious institution to get out of tax requirements/financial obligations.


----------



## Sasha2012

He enjoyed a shopping trip in Los Angeles on Sunday, but it wasnt designer clothes Jaden Smith purchased during a brief outing with two pals. 

The 15-year-old actor was making an appearance at Calabasas Commons, where he splashed out on some rather outlandish crystals. 

Jaden clutched one of the pyramid shaped objects while making a beeline for his waiting car later that day, and it appeared to glow as he raced down the steps of the sprawling retail complex.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lows-Instagram-controversy.html#ixzz31XSt7xrj


----------



## bag-princess

is he getting ready to contact the mother ship???:giggles:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kris Jenner tweeted a picture of flowers Jaden sent him on Mother's Day. That was sweet of him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Actress Jada Pinkett Smith attends the FOX 2014 Programming Presentation at the FOX Fanfront on May 12, 2014 in New York City


----------



## Swanky

Unfortunate place for a drip mark


----------



## September24

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Unfortunate place for a drip mark





lol I was wondering what that was!


----------



## Encore Hermes

If true, oh sh!t

*Will & Jada Pinkett Smith Under Investigation By Child Protective Services After Picture Of Daughter Willow, 13, In Bed With 20-Year-Old Causes Controversy
*
Will Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith have seen their parenting skills come under fire after a picture of their daughter, Willow, 13, in bed with actor Moises Arias, 20, was posted on social media. Now, RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the Los Angeles Department of Children & Family Services has officially opened an investigation into the incident.

The source revealed, &#8220;Social workers will also be talking separately with Willow, and they also want to talk to the young man in the picture with her as well. This won&#8217;t just be one or two visits with the family, and it will likely be an open investigation for at least a month, out of an abundance of caution.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...vestigation-child-protective-services-willow/


----------



## September24

well, even today you cant let your kids run wild for goodness sake! Girl is 13!!


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> If true, oh sh!t
> 
> *Will & Jada Pinkett Smith Under Investigation By Child Protective Services After Picture Of Daughter Willow, 13, In Bed With 20-Year-Old Causes Controversy
> *
> Will Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith have seen their parenting skills come under fire after a picture of their daughter, Willow, 13, in bed with actor Moises Arias, 20, was posted on social media. Now, RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the Los Angeles Department of Children & Family Services has officially opened an investigation into the incident.
> 
> The source revealed, Social workers will also be talking separately with Willow, and they also want to talk to the young man in the picture with her as well. This wont just be one or two visits with the family, and it will likely be an open investigation for at least a month, out of an abundance of caution.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...vestigation-child-protective-services-willow/








oh boy!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

How dare authorities question their parenting skills! Letting your kids do whatever they want and raise themselves is a valid choice, darn it.


----------



## smilerr

Aw snap


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think I buy this.


----------



## Michele26

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think I buy this.



Me either.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think I buy this.



Me neither and if it's true it's a waste meanwhile there are children out there being abused...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think I buy this.



Neither do I especially given the source. Radar isn't exactly the most credible source around...


----------



## JessicaGn

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think I buy this.



+ 1. I make it a rule not to trust Radar. What could they possibly do anyway? The photo was not explicitly sexual.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/20/jaden-stops-makes-it-a-sugarfish-sushi-weekend-with-friends/

Jaden Smith breaks into a sprint as he gets out of his car and heads to grab a bite to eat at his favorite spot Sugarfish Sushi on Saturday (May 17) in Calabasa, Calif.

The 15-year-old entertainer was joined for the outing by his pal Moises Arias, 20, and his sister Willow, 13.

They Distract You With Us So You Dont Pay Attention To The Missing Girls In Nigeria, Jaden recently tweeted.

The day before, Jaden and Moises brother Mateo hit the same spot for lunch again.


----------



## pursegrl12

what's with the giant tubs of water? the way these kids dress....i just can't....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/23...-from-smiling-before-his-night-flight-at-lax/

Jaden Smith wheels his luggage through LAX Airport to catch a departing flight out of town on Thursday night (May 22) in Los Angeles.

The 15-year-old actor was surrounded by an entourage as he made his way through the terminal.

In case you missed it, check out Jadens dad Will Smith posing with a fan to help her make the most epic pregnancy announcement!


----------



## Tivo

pursegrl12 said:


> what's with the giant tubs of water? the way these kids dress....i just can't....


Jaden's stupidity translates through the camera. He desperately needs to be in school.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Jaden's stupidity translates through the camera. He desperately needs to be in school.




they both need to be.   i guess he is heading out to the wedding of the millennium as kendall's +1!

i just do.not understand how those people could start a dang school - that was basically scientology based from what people said - and yet they seem to care so little about their own kids education!


----------



## Swanky

You mean as Kylie's?  Kendall seems to be involved very little with these children, lol!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You mean as Kylie's?  Kendall seems to be involved very little with these children, lol!






LOL!!!!   thanks hunny!!!!

i always get those girls names mixed up for some reason!!!!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I think a lot of people do. . .  I'm shocked that I don't


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  I think a lot of people do. . .  I'm shocked that I don't





i thought they were twins until last year!!!!


----------



## Swanky

*Jaden Smith Photobombed Guests as 'White Batman' at Kim Kardashian & Kanye West's Wedding! *






*Jaden Smith* bends down to help *Kris Jenner* put on some super fly sneakers on Sunday (May 25) in Florence, Italy.
The 15-year-old entertainer and many of the guests from *Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West*&#8216;s luxurious wedding are heading back to their homes while the couple jets out for their honeymoon.


During the reception, *Jaden* dressed up in a white costume, dubbed by guests as &#8220;White Batman,&#8221; and photobombed several celebrities in the photo booth &#8211; including *Kris*!
&#8220;LOL!! Photo bombed by white Batman AKA @OfficialJaden @kourtneykardash,&#8221; guest *Joe Francis* captioned his Instagram photo.


----------



## bag-mania

Does anyone else think it is a little creepy that a 15-year-old is dressing up in a silly costume and running around a wedding reception trying to get his picture taken for attention? That is the behavior of a five-year-old not a teenager. 

The article was being extremely generous by referring to him as an "entertainer".


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Does anyone else think it is a little creepy that a 15-year-old is dressing up in a silly costume and running around a wedding reception trying to get his picture taken for attention? That is the behavior of a five-year-old not a teenager.
> 
> *The article was being extremely generous by referring to him as an "entertainer".*





and that was not even shade!!  they seriously see him as that!   he is an idiot!!!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> and that was not even shade!!  they seriously see him as that!   he is an idiot!!!




Clearly they never saw the remake of Karate Kid!


----------



## berrydiva

I would be so pissed if someone did that at my reception/wedding.  Maybe they were okay with it though.


----------



## bag-mania

^ There's not much they can do. It's not up to strangers to teach him how he should behave at a formal event. That's his parents' job LOL.

Poor little dork, he'll never earn a place at the grown-ups table acting like that.


----------



## Junkenpo

Well... I'm assuming the Kardashians just smile and coo as they probably hope to marry the younger K into the Smith family as well. 

But yes, as a fifteen year old it is not cute behavior.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't understand.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> ^ There's not much they can do. It's not up to strangers to teach him how he should behave at a formal event. That's his parents' job LOL.
> 
> Poor little dork, he'll never earn a place at the grown-ups table acting like that.


I'd tell him to leave the reception...they don't have to teach him to behave but they always have the option of saying "I don't appreciate your behavior here, you have to leave if you can't act accordingly"


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'd tell him to leave the reception...they don't have to teach him to behave but they always have the option of saying "I don't appreciate your behavior here, you have to leave if you can't act accordingly"




I totally agree!! But Kris is not about to upset the Smith's!!!  She has set her sight on that family for the next generation! Why I have no idea! He is doing nothing except for what his father and their name gives him to do!!


----------



## bag-mania

^ Jaden is proof that talent is not hereditary.


----------



## smilerr

That kid is a weirdo, then again his whole family is.  The only one that is normal is Trey.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> ^ Jaden is proof that talent is not hereditary.




he thinks it is though!!:giggles:
and of course nobody will tell him the truth - you ain't the mini fresh prince!




smilerr said:


> That kid is a weirdo, then again his whole family is.  The only one that is normal is Trey.




that's because his mother sheree raised him.


----------



## bag-mania

Okay, this explains why Jaden was at the wedding reception, Kylie invited him. It still doesn't explain the ridiculous costume.


*Kylie Jenner Made Out With Jaden Smith at the KimYe Wedding Reception*

Love was definitely in the air at *Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West*'s wedding this weekend! Not only did the "world's most talked about couple" finally tie the knot, it sounds like Kim's little sis *Kylie Jenner* had some sexy time of her own.

While some of Kim's family members didn't get a "plus one" for KimYe's big day, Kylie definitely did and who did she bring? None other than *Jaden Smith*. You know, her rumored love interest since like, forever ago, who she also posed for some pretty sexy pics with at Coachella. Yeah, that Jaden Smith.

In case you were still on the fence about whether or not Kylie and Jaden  are an item, this might help clear things up a little bit. According to  _E! News_, not only did Kylie bring Jaden as her date to the KimYe wedding, they were also spotted "making out" during the reception.

Then again, Jaden was dressed as Batman, so maybe the blue-haired reality star just can't resist a man in...costume?

http://www.cambio.com/2014/05/26/ky...-smith-at-the-kimye-wedding-rece/?cps=gravity


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Okay, this explains why Jaden was at the wedding reception, Kylie invited him. It still doesn't explain the ridiculous costume.




i knew she invited him.  why he could not control his infantile mentality is beyond me though!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i knew she invited him.  why he could not control his infantile mentality is beyond me though!



When I was trying to finding some info on this I came upon an article from last year which had photos of him out on a date with Kylie and he was dressed up as Iron Man! So she already knows dressing up as super heroes is what she can expect from him and, inexplicably, she must like it. 


Here is the hilarious reason given for the wedding costume:

"As details slowly begin to appear from yesterday's Westdashian nuptials,  photos from the Kanyim photo booth have been shared on several  celebrity Instagram accounts. Jaden Smith, *who was in attendance as a  prophet to bless the oxygen particles surrounding the couple,* wore a white Batman costume."

http://gawker.com/teenage-mystic-jaden-smith-wore-a-white-batman-outfit-t-1581370370


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> When I was trying to finding some info on this I came upon an article from last year which had photos of him out on a date with Kylie and he was dressed up as Iron Man! So she already knows dressing up as super heroes is what she can expect from him and, inexplicably, she must like it.
> 
> 
> Here is the hilarious reason for the wedding costume:
> 
> "As details slowly begin to appear from yesterday's Westdashian nuptials,  photos from the Kanyim photo booth have been shared on several  celebrity Instagram accounts. Jaden Smith, *who was in attendance as a  prophet to bless the oxygen particles surrounding the couple,* wore a white Batman costume."
> 
> http://gawker.com/teenage-mystic-jaden-smith-wore-a-white-batman-outfit-t-1581370370





the mind is a terrible thing to waste!!!!!   too much money and too little education and good sense!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i knew she invited him.  why he could not control *his infantile mentality* is beyond me though!


Think you answered your own question there.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Think you answered your own question there.





:giggles:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't even blame the kid. It's clear his parents never taught him a damn thing and never even sent him to school.


----------



## Mimi2000

These two made some goofy looking kids.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I can't even blame the kid. It's clear his parents never taught him a damn thing and never even sent him to school.




good point!!
as we say here in the south - he has no home training!!  and we all have read jada's thoughts on raising those kids!!  they don't!  they gibe them all the money to do whatever they please and turn them loose!


----------



## qudz104

mimi2000 said:


> these two made some goofy looking kids.




&#128514;


----------



## Sasha2012

It is less than a month since a photo emerged of 13-year-old Willow Smith lying in bed with a 20-year-old male actor.

However, after RadarOnline reported that her parents Will and Jada were 'under investigation' by child protection services, they were spotted playing happy families in Malibu on Sunday.

The Hollywood actors were joined by their daughter, as well as Will's son Trey, 21, as they browsed what Planet Blue had to offer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-photo-Willow-bed-topless-older-man.html


----------



## sparkle7

Jada looks cute with her hair pulled back like that and her hoop earrings


----------



## Swanky

Feels like blatant damage control to me. . . like when celeb couples PDA all over the place when rumors of break up are posted.


----------



## michie

^Yep! Where's their other crazy, Batman son?


----------



## morgan20

michie said:


> ^Yep! Where's their other crazy, Batman son?[/
> 
> Busy saving the world with Robin


----------



## Brandless

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Feels like blatant damage control to me. . . like when celeb couples PDA all over the place when rumors of break up are posted.




Yeah, totally. Reminiscent of the Bey & Jay happy family photos in New Orleans after the elevator incident.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol i had no idea they had another son.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nathalya said:


> Lol i had no idea they had another son.



I think his mother is Will's first wife...


----------



## Swanky

It is. . .  he's handsome


----------



## nycmom

Total damage control...only Willow didn't get the memo to smile as if she is having the best time ever!  like the rest of them.


----------



## NY_Mami

Are they still under investigation by CPS???...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think that was a BS article.


----------



## bag-mania

nycmom said:


> Total damage control...only Willow didn't get the memo to smile as if she is having the best time ever!  like the rest of them.




Well, you can't blame her for not being able to pretend to be happy for the cameras. It's not like she comes from a family of actors or anything, right? LOL


----------



## berrydiva

nycmom said:


> Total damage control...only Willow didn't get the memo to smile as if she is having the best time ever!  like the rest of them.



Damage control for what? They've made it clear that they don't care.


----------



## bag-princess

Brandless said:


> Yeah, totally. Reminiscent of the Bey & Jay happy family photos in New Orleans after the elevator incident.









berrydiva said:


> Damage control for what? They've made it clear that they don't care.





they have made it clear they will not let anyone SEE them care!  big difference.


----------



## JessicaGn

swanky mama of three said:


> feels like blatant damage control to me. . . Like when celeb couples pda all over the place when rumors of break up are posted.



+1


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Will looks so much better with hair on his face. The pics I saw of him some months back bare shaven were ewww


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Will looks so much better with hair on his face. The pics I saw of him some months back bare shaven were ewww





ITA!!!  love him that way!!!

and he has the most fabulous body to me - a real man's body!!!  he is not jello soft but he is not granite rock hard either.  like jada!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!  love him that way!!!
> 
> and he has the most fabulous body to me - a real man's body!!!  he is not jello soft but he is not granite rock hard either.  like jada!!!!!



Yes, I've always liked his form


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jada looks great.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Willow is gorgeous, and Will's first son is really handsome.


----------



## JessicaGn

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Willow is gorgeous, and *Will's first son is really handsome. *



He really is. I think this is the first time I have seen him.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/02/jaden-smith-carries-gallon-of-water-while-shopping-with-pals/

Jaden Smith keeps hydrated with a giant gallon of water as he does some retail therapy on a bight Saturday afternoon (May 31) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 15-year-old entertainer was joined by his best pals Moises and Mateo Arias.

Lexington Presley Avenue, Jaden recently tweeted.

The week before, Jaden was spotted walking alongside his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner while arriving at the airport together in Paris, France.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/02/jaden-smith-carries-gallon-of-water-while-shopping-with-pals/
> 
> *Jaden Smith keeps hydrated with a giant gallon of water* as he does some retail therapy on a bight Saturday afternoon (May 31) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 15-year-old entertainer was joined by his best pals Moises and Mateo Arias.
> 
> Lexington Presley Avenue, Jaden recently tweeted.
> 
> The week before, Jaden was spotted walking alongside his rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner while arriving at the airport together in Paris, France.






a gallon of water!!!!  lawd!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> a gallon of water!!!!  lawd!!!!


What's wrong with that? A gallon isn't a lot of water to consume in a day.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> What's wrong with that? A gallon isn't a lot of water to consume in a day.




so you need to carry it ALL at one time!  in a big plastic jug????  down the street as you shop???  chile please!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> so you need to carry it ALL at one time!  in a big plastic jug????  down the street as you shop???  chile please!!


Well if you put it like that...no. But then again he did wear a white batman costume to a non-superhero wedding...so we really can't ask or expect to much from him.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Well if you put it like that...no. But then again he did wear a white batman costume *to a non-superhero wedding*...so we really can't ask or expect to much from him.





well when YOU put it like that!!!!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thought this was interesting about the kids

Radar reports that famous minors Jaden Smith, Willow Smith, and Jaden's rumored girlfriend Kylie Jenner are currently killing time by imagineering a new belief system for themselves. Along with friends like former little guy from Hannah Montana Moisés Arias (the 20-year-old actor who recently was criticized for relaxing in bed shirtless with 13-year-old Willow Smith), the kids have formed a club they call "The Orgonite Society," which describes itself on its public Instagram page as "A Secret Society." The goal of the Orgonite Society: to distribute vibe-cleansing pyramids, hockey pucks, and rectangles in order to "Balance Gaia's Energies."

The kids have also been photographed smelling books by Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh, or Osho, an Indian guru whose followers famously carried out the largest bioterror attack in United States history when they deliberately contaminated salad bars in restaurants near their Oregon commune with salmonella.

A proponent of group sex and partner swapping as a means to "superconsciousness," Rajneesh was known in India as "the sex guru." At the time of his death, he was believed have the largest privately owned collection of Rolls-Royces in the world, with a stockpile of 93 purchased for him by his followers.

It's possible this pyramid scheme is simply a way for Jaden Smith and Kylie Jenner to practice their love of crystals, rather than a firm conversion to a new religion invented by neighborhood kids.

Does not look good







http://duncantrussell.com/forum/dis...rgonite-products-inspired-by-wilhelm-reich/p1


----------



## NicolesCloset

Oh goodness! Secret society? I call bull-hit. These rich kids all need a reality check and a shower.


----------



## flowerboy

Hcd


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Sugarfish Sushi in Calabasas Commons in Calabasas, Calif. (May 31)


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> *The kids have also been photographed smelling books *by Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh, or Osho, an Indian guru whose followers famously carried out the largest bioterror attack in United States history when they deliberately contaminated salad bars in restaurants near their Oregon commune with salmonella.




Wait, is this a mistake? Or do the paps really have pictures of them sniffing books? That doesn't make a bit of sense.

Normally I would assume it was a typo, but with these kids...


----------



## smilerr

What's with the jugs of water and sugarfish all the time?


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Sugarfish Sushi in Calabasas Commons in Calabasas, Calif. (May 31)






i wonder who is going to read that book to jaden!   it says "Pillars of Consciousness"  and he carries it around alot!  i have seen pics of him and wondered what kind of book it was because he acts like it is very very important!!

as for their little mickey mouse club - he said something about it before in an interview.


----------



## zen1965

He carried around a book by Osho? The guy who used to call himself Bagwan and ran an ashram in Poona/ India until the Indian authorities expelled him and he relocated to the US? The guy who preached to his considerable number of followers to get  rid of all material possessions but was driven around in a white Rolls Royce himself? Oh yeah, and tantra interpreted as free love and mass sex orgies was a big thing there, too. Good reading material, Jaden! Excellent choice!


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> *He carried around a book by Osho? *The guy who used to call himself Bagwan and ran an ashram in Poona/ India until the Indian authorities expelled him and he relocated to the US? The guy who preached to his considerable number of followers to get  rid of all material possessions but was driven around in a white Rolls Royce himself? Oh yeah, and tantra interpreted as free love and mass sex orgies was a big thing there, too. *Good reading material, Jaden! Excellent choice*!





yes ma'am!!!!  i think it is the blueprint for their secret society!!

i see pics of him all the time with it.


----------



## pursegrl12

The Secret Society of the Try Hards


----------



## CobaltBlu

He carries the water because, as we all know, the thirst is strong!!


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> He carries the water because, as we all know, the thirst is strong!!






:lolots::lolots:    post.of.the.day!!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

CobaltBlu said:


> He carries the water because, as we all know, the thirst is strong!!


----------



## Tivo

The only society they need to study is the society of kids who go to SCHOOL.


----------



## Sasha2012

Flashback







I guess Jaden always liked dressing up as batman 






via Jada's facebook


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's like Freshalina said on her podcast. They (the kids) are "fake deep". Listened to two lyrics by Lana Del Ray and think they know what's up with the world.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This whole generation is fake deep.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/09/kris-jenner-jaden-smiths-batman-costume-was-just-genius/

Jaden Smith makes his way through a parking lot on Saturday afternoon (June 7) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 15-year-old actor was dropped off by his close friend Kylie Jenner.

He is the greatest kid in the world. Im very close to Jaden and hes like one of my own, you know, Kris Jenner told HuffPost Live about Jadens closeness with the Kardashian family.

She continued to say, And he had this Batman costume on and I thought it was just genius. When you look at it  it sounds just crazy. It was beautiful. He looked so good, and so fun, and he also has a really good sense of humor.


----------



## Sassys

Hawaii


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada looks good but these pictures look staged.


----------



## pursegrl12

#damagecontrol  #parttwo  #delusional


----------



## michie

^What they said.


----------



## berrydiva

Jada's abs are so serious.


----------



## Swanky

Willows hair color is so bad, she looks like an old lady.*






*

*Jada Pinkett Smith, 42, shows off sensational bikini body as she shares kiss with husband Will during family getaway to Hawaii*

     They've had a rough year, with rumours of infidelity and controversy surrounding their teenage daughter Willow.

But Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith looked like a couple in love over the weekend.

The pair were seen flaunting their toned bodies as they shared a kiss during a family getaway to Hawaii.

    Will Smith and Jada Pinkett  Smith flaunted their toned bodies as they shared a kiss during a family  getaway to Hawaii over the weekend 

 Jada, 42, looked incredibly toned in her skimpy blue-and-pink floral bikini as she held hands with her 45-year-old husband.

The  diminutive star was seen looking up at her hunky 6ft 2in partner,  lifting her one leg behind her as she leaned in for a kiss.

The actress wore her long curly hair loose over her shoulders and went without make-up, showcasing her natural beauty.






Looking good! Jada showed off her incredible  figure in a tiny blue and pink floral bikini as she held hands with her  husband of 17 years 







Can't get enough! The pair leaned in for yet another kiss as they stood alongside the water 

Will,  meanwhile, donned dark green shorts that sported black-and-white  stripes on the side, and a white vest top that showed off his bulging  arm muscles.

At  one point he jogged along the beach, lifting up his vest to wipe the  sweat from his brow, inadvertently flashing his toned abs.

The  couple's 13-year-old daughter Willow joined them for the outing, and  wore a bright two-piece as she enjoyed a dip in the ocean with her  mother.






Captive audience: The 42-year-old appeared to do a little dance for Will, who looked on in appreciation 

The pair appeared to be having a ball together, giggling as they stood in the water.

They even gave each other a high-five as they emerged from the surf.

Willow was clearly feeling the love for both her famous parents, as she also gave her father a peck on the lips after her swim.






Look at Dad go! Will worked up a sweat during a jog while Jada and their daughter Willow emerged from the water 

Eyebrows  were raised after a photo of Willow lying on a bed with her friend,  Moises Arias, 20, emerged last month on social media, depicting the  former Hannah Montana actor Moises shirtless.

Her parents defended the image, saying there was 'nothing sexual about it'.

However  the Los Angeles Department of Children And Family Services were alleged  to have launched a probe, according to RadarOnline.

The  couple were also hit with split rumours late last year after pictures  surfaced showing Will getting cosy in a photo booth with his Focus  co-star Margot Robbie.

In  the pictures, published in Star magazine, Margot lifts up her top to  reveal her lacy white bra, as Will pulls up his own shirt, pressing his  bare chest against her back.

However, Margot took to Twitter to deny any inappropriate behaviour and insisted the pair were &#8216;just goofing around&#8217;.

Will and Jada have two children, Jaden, 15, and Willow. The actor also has a son, Trey, 21, from a previous relationship.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Will-family-getaway-Hawaii.html#ixzz34BsrEMYa


----------



## berrydiva

I need to make sure my body looks like that when I'm 42. Goodness.


----------



## hipmama

^^^Exactly! I need to stop looking at these pics of her and Rihanna while eating too. Makes me want to throw my fork out the window..


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada looks good but these pictures look staged.





pursegrl12 said:


> #damagecontrol  #parttwo  #delusional





exactly what i was thinking!  although i would never pass up a opp to look at will glistening!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think Jada's body is attractive... Too HARD, kwim? Will looks fantastic


----------



## Pazdzernika

Wow, when was the last time that woman saw a carb?!


----------



## Pazdzernika

bagouttahell said:


> it's like freshalina said on her podcast. They (the kids) are "fake deep". Listened to two lyrics by lana del ray and think they know what's up with the world.




&#128079; lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada looks good but these pictures look staged.



Yeah


----------



## chinableu

Jada's body is SICK!  



Those photos of her and Will look ridiculous.  LOLOL


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think Jada's body is attractive... Too HARD, kwim? Will looks fantastic



Yep. Same way I feel about Nicole Murphy's body...


----------



## berrydiva

Pazdzernika said:


> Wow, when was the last time that woman saw a carb?!


You can eat carbs and be fit. I wish this carb myth would just die already.


----------



## Sassys

Vanity Fair July 2014


----------



## bag-mania

Willow looks way older than her age in that photo.


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow looks pretty. She looks just like her mom circa 1994


----------



## Bentley1

Willow wishes she looked like that ^


----------



## Sasha2012

Bentley1 said:


> Willow wishes she looked like that ^



 she's growing into her looks and I think she's looking more like her mom as she gets older but it could just be the similar hair cut and color.


----------



## Bentley1

Sasha2012 said:


> she's growing into her looks and I think she's looking more like her mom as she gets older but it could just be the similar hair cut and color.



She could grow up to be a pretty girl/woman.  Jada just has much better bone structure than Willow.  Willow looks like the female version of Will, same bone structure (eyes/nose/lips).


----------



## Sasha2012

Bentley1 said:


> She could grow up to be a pretty girl/woman.  Jada just has much better bone structure than Willow.  Willow looks like the female version of Will, same bone structure (eyes/nose/lips).



Yeah she's all Will but as puberty comes Jada's genes are slowly fighting through lol. I love Willow's blazer.


----------



## Sassys

This kid cracks me up. I can't...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This kid cracks me up. I can't...




i just can.not believe he is allowed to leave the house looking like that!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> i just can.not believe he is allowed to leave the house looking like that!!!!!!



 Well his parents are in Hawaii so whose gonna tell him no?


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Well his parents are in Hawaii so whose gonna tell him no?




they would not tell him "where the hell you think you going in that???"  if they were not!


----------



## berrydiva

I'm trying to understand what he's wearing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to understand what he's wearing.



A really low cut wrestling unitard, a hiking backpack, and a sweatshirt tied around his waist? That's the best I can do.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> This kid cracks me up. I can't...










Entered thread, saw this mess. Exited thread


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> This kid cracks me up. I can't...


He is such a dumb idiot.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sassys said:


> This kid cracks me up. I can't...



 If he is trying to look like a dumba**, he is definitely succeeding.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Entered thread, saw this mess. Exited thread


----------



## Sassys

Hawaii


----------



## Sasha2012

Those jigsaw cheeks aside Jada looks good, I like the extra weight on her.


----------



## Swanky

They're carrying their own chairs.... They have a home there?  The hotels set you up, you do nothing and the chaises are nicer. 
Weird that they're just hanging out on a public beach (?)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All beaches in Hawaii are public. If you want to go to the beach, you have to hang out on a public beach.


----------



## Ladybug09

That face!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're carrying their own chairs.... They have a home there?  The hotels set you up, you do nothing and the chaises are nicer.
> Weird that they're just hanging out on a public beach (?)



It looks like there is a name written on the back of the chair...perhaps they are renting a home.


----------



## hipmama

What is going on with Jada's face? Seriously. It looks so masculine and does not look like normal aging. Is this a side effect of those fillers that KimK and Janice Dickinson have? Curious.


----------



## Swanky

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> All beaches in Hawaii are public. If you want to go to the beach, you have to hang out on a public beach.



Right, but not all have easy public access.  When you're at the Four Seasons, for example, it's hard for the public to get down to the beach.  The homeowners nearby have easy access of course, so I'm wondering if they're in a home or hotel.  It is odd to see him schlepping his chairs at the beach, lol!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're carrying their own chairs.... They have a home there?  The hotels set you up, you do nothing and the chaises are nicer.
> *Weird that they're just hanging out on a public beach* (?)





how else would we see the perfectly fabulous close-ups of how happy and in love they still are???


----------



## berrydiva

hipmama said:


> What is going on with Jada's face? Seriously. It looks so masculine and does not look like normal aging. Is this a side effect of those fillers that KimK and Janice Dickinson have? Curious.




She has very little body fat which tend to make the face hard. Her body is muscle.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Right, but not all have easy public access.  When you're at the Four Seasons, for example, it's hard for the public to get down to the beach.  The homeowners nearby have easy access of course, so I'm wondering if they're in a home or hotel.  It is odd to see him schlepping his chairs at the beach, lol!




Perhaps they were just changing position or moving to a new location. They sold their home there so maybe they're renting one.


----------



## Swanky

bag-princess said:


> how else would we see the perfectly fabulous close-ups of how happy and in love they still are???



I was wondering when someone would say that! 
Anyways.... was just wondering out loud


----------



## Sasha2012

hipmama said:


> What is going on with Jada's face? Seriously. It looks so masculine and does not look like normal aging. Is this a side effect of those fillers that KimK and Janice Dickinson have? Curious.



She did something to her cheeks around 2009, she didn't need to because she's naturally beautiful. I like Jada, she posted this picture on her face book for Tupac birthday yesterday, it's him in a with with Digital Underground.







A recent picture she posted from Hawaii


----------



## Junkenpo

Does anyone know what island?  I'm curious about the sand and the greenery in the last photo.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have enjoyed a week of family bonding and bikini wearing in Hawaii. 

And despite the wet weather, Jada Pinkett Smith and her daughter Willow were at it again on Friday as they headed back to the beach. 

Jada once again displayed her toned bikini body in yet another mismatched two-piece, courtesy of a bright orange top and a pair of red and white bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...body-beach-daughter-Willow.html#ixzz35IWH3eVu


----------



## Swanky

*Jaden & Willow Smith Love Snakes So Much They Reportedly Sleep with Them! *





*Jaden Smith* fixes his hair after having lunch at Sugarfish on Saturday afternoon (June 21) in Calabasas, Calif.
The 15-year-old actor was joined by a large group of friends, including *Kylie Jenner*, *Moises Arias* and his sister *Willow*.
Recently, it was revealed that *Jaden* and *Willow* are obsessed with snakes and even let the reptiles sleep in their beds!
&#8220;[*Willow*] has 10 sleeping in her room,&#8221; a source told _US Weekly_, &#8220;and some aren&#8217;t in cages!&#8221;
The source continued to say, &#8220;They slither into [*Jaden*'s] bed and curl up with him!&#8221;


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jaden & Willow Smith Love Snakes So Much They Reportedly Sleep with Them! *
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/06/jaden-smith-willow-smith-snakes-obsession-us-weekly.jpg
> *Jaden Smith* fixes his hair after having lunch at Sugarfish on Saturday afternoon (June 21) in Calabasas, Calif.
> The 15-year-old actor was joined by a large group of friends, including *Kylie Jenner*, *Moises Arias* and his sister *Willow*.
> Recently, it was revealed that *Jaden* and *Willow* are obsessed with snakes and even let the reptiles sleep in their beds!
> [*Willow*] has 10 sleeping in her room, a source told _US Weekly_, and some arent in cages!
> The source continued to say, They slither into [*Jaden*'s] bed and curl up with him!
> 
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/smiths-reptile/jaden-smith-willow-smith-snakes-obsession-us-weekly-01.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/smiths-reptile/jaden-smith-willow-smith-snakes-obsession-us-weekly-08.jpg





i saw this story last week about them and their snakes!!!!   im'a need some pics though.


as usual - they both look awful!


----------



## twinkle.tink

The picture of Jada next to the road was lovely.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Recently, it was revealed that *Jaden* and *Willow* are obsessed with snakes and even let the reptiles sleep in their beds!
> [*Willow*] has 10 sleeping in her room, a source told _US Weekly_, and some arent in cages!
> The source continued to say, They slither into [*Jaden*'s] bed and curl up with him!



Oh man, as if we needed more evidence that the kids are growing up to be overprivileged  little weirdos. I suppose it is what you can expect with lots of money and no boundaries.


----------



## Sasha2012

At only 13-years-old Willow Smith is already adopting some very healthy eating habits.

On Thursday the popular teen was spotted in the trendy East Village area of New York sipping on a freshly pressed carrot juice beverage. 

She then enjoyed a spot of outdoor lunch with four pals while sporting a long black tank-top over black leggings for the leisurely outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-alfresco-lunch-New-York.html#ixzz35rWSQzXG


----------



## berrydiva

These EMO/throwback babies/fake hipster kids all need a slap.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> These EMO/throwback babies/fake hipster kids all need a slap.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

These kids tire me. They need to go to their auntie and uncle in Bel Air.


----------



## Junkenpo

I see willow with that white hair and this is what I'm reminded of.

Hope she doesn't ever wear animal prints while her hair is that color.


----------



## ap.

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to understand what he's wearing.







CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> A really low cut wrestling unitard, a hiking backpack, and a sweatshirt tied around his waist? That's the best I can do.




He's wearing cycling bib shorts and a Camelback hydration pack.  It looks like he was on a long bike ride and took off his jersey; it was probably hot off the bike and there's no place to stow camelback on a road bike so he wore it when this picture was taken. Definitive proof would have been a glimpse of his shoes, but his "outfit" might not have been so "crazy".


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> These kids tire me. *They need to go to their auntie and uncle in Bel Air.*







that is the best one!!!!!  they always look so rachet!   so unwashed!!!  is it a fashion thing to have chipped weeks old nail polish?????  ewwwwww!!!!!


----------



## autumngrace

Junkenpo said:


> I see willow with that white hair and this is what I'm reminded of.
> 
> Hope she doesn't ever wear animal prints while her hair is that color.
> 
> wallpoper.com/images/00/32/81/70/ruby-rhod_00328170.png



What does your avatar say? The picture reminds me so much of my little 'keet that I lost recently.


----------



## autumngrace

Thingofbeauty said:


> These kids tire me. They need to go to their auntie and uncle in Bel Air.



I'm always shocked when I see how WIllow and Jayden seem to run around without any kind of guidance. Will always struck me as someone that didn't have time for nonsense and would want his kids to grow up right. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/26/jaden-smith-makes-late-night-run-to-his-favorite-sushi-spot/

Jaden Smith points out the paparazzi while heading to grab a bite to eat at Sugarfish Sushi on Wednesday evening (June 25) in Calabasas, Calif.

Earlier that day, the 15-year-old rapper/actors pal Mateo Arias was seen carrying a jug of water to the same spot.

No One Belived Galileo Either, Jaden recently tweeted.

The week before, Jaden was spotted making a quick exit from the same place with his sister Willow, 13.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/26/jaden-smith-makes-late-night-run-to-his-favorite-sushi-spot/
> 
> Jaden Smith points out the paparazzi while heading to grab a bite to eat at Sugarfish Sushi on Wednesday evening (June 25) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> Earlier that day, the 15-year-old rapper/actors pal Mateo Arias was seen carrying a jug of water to the same spot.
> 
> *No One Belived Galileo Either, Jaden recently tweeted.*
> 
> The week before, Jaden was spotted making a quick exit from the same place with his sister Willow, 13.









jaden please stop trying to sound like you have any good sense - or education!!!


----------



## bag-mania

autumngrace said:


> I'm always shocked when I see how WIllow and Jayden seem to run around without any kind of guidance. Will always struck me as someone that didn't have time for nonsense and would want his kids to grow up right. I don't know what happened.




It goes to show we never really know what celebrities are like by how they behave in interviews, etc. His idea of parenting appears to be letting his kids do anything they want without any guidance or consequences.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

autumngrace said:


> I'm always shocked when I see how WIllow and Jayden seem to run around without any kind of guidance. Will always struck me as someone that didn't have time for nonsense and would want his kids to grow up right. I don't know what happened.


Yes yes yes! Will and Jada are always so well put together. They always appear groomed and until recently were intelligent and articulate in interviews. WHY are their kids running around unwashed and unloved? Far be it for me to say how to raise one's kids, especially is the proof is in the kids themselves. But Jaden comes across as barely functioning and Willow, she seems to have a smarter head on her shoulders but no opportunity to exercise it. They cannot assume their celebrity will be enough to protect these kids forever, especially if the kids aren't in school long enough to learn how to balance a chequebook.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes yes yes! Will and Jada are always so well put together. *They always appear groomed and until recently were intelligent and articulate in interviews. WHY are their kids running around unwashed and unloved? *Far be it for me to say how to raise one's kids, especially is the proof is in the kids themselves. But Jaden comes across as barely functioning and Willow, she seems to have a smarter head on her shoulders but no opportunity to exercise it. They cannot assume their celebrity will be enough to protect these kids forever, especially if the kids aren't in school long enough to learn how to balance a chequebook.





   i love the "until recently"!!!!  

i have to agree though.  and we have heard jada a million times go on about how they are their own people and she is not here to rule over them but to guide them through life!!!   now if someone like lisa bonet was their mom i would say "yea i understand" because even when she is out and "supposed" to be dressed up at some event she still looks like a unwashed homeless person to me.   i know that is her bohemian style but zoe seems to take more after fine fine *** father Lenny!!! (ooooooh let me catch my breath!!!)
sorry i got off point........but LK do's that to me!


----------



## Sassys

Do these kids do anything but go to the mall. I never understood why kids live at the mall. It's the same stuff day in and day out, what is so exciting at the mall? I grew up in NYC and we don't have malls, so I don't get it.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Do these kids do anything but go to the mall. I never understood why kids live at the mall. It's the same stuff day in and day out, what is so exciting at the mall? I grew up in NYC and we don't have malls, so I don't get it.





yes the kids do that kind of thing here.  i don't get it either!  you are looking at the same things you saw last week when you were in the mall for 6 hours!   i see them all just walking around on their phones just standing or sitting around - when they are not walking around to be seen.  my DH and i never let our boys do that.  i honestly think the parents take them out there so they don't have to deal with them and it got so bad one year the malls had to post notices - now no kids under 16 without parents!  they were just dropping them off so that someone else could deal with them.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> These kids tire me. They need to go to their auntie and uncle in Bel Air.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Do these kids do anything but go to the mall. I never understood why kids live at the mall. It's the same stuff day in and day out, what is so exciting at the mall? I grew up in NYC and we don't have malls, so I don't get it.



I think it's just a place to hang out with your friends w/o your parents. At 16 that's kind of all you want. In rural areas it's the Walmart. I am sure in NYC there are places that attract a lot of teens or maybe the entire city is their playground.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I think it's just a place to hang out with your friends w/o your parents. At 16 that's kind of all you want.* In rural areas it's the Walmart.* I am sure in NYC there are places that attract a lot of teens or maybe the entire city is their playground.





i can't even imagine that!!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i can't even imagine that!!




lol I know.  I had the same reaction.  I've had multiple people tell me this so I believe it.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> lol I know.  I had the same reaction.  I've had multiple people tell me this so I believe it.




well maybe they are like the wmarts here and that is why - some have McD's.  with their $1 menu those kids could afford to hang out for hours!  i just never like to see kids hanging around doing nothing - it is like trouble waiting to happen which is why our boys were never allowed to do that.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/30/jaden-smith-makes-a-water-run-with-mateo-arias/

Jaden Smith realizes a member of the paparazzi is taking pictures of him on Saturday afternoon (June 28) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 15-year-old actor stopped by a store to grab a gallon of distilled water with one of his best friends Mateo Arias.

Earlier that week, Jaden got animated with the paparazzi while stopping for a late-night bite to eat at Sugarfish Sushi.

Recently, Jaden made a swift exit after having lunch at his favorite sushi restaurant with Kylie Jenner, Moises Arias and his sister Willow.


----------



## Sasha2012

At just 16 and 13-years-old respectively, Kylie Jenner and Willow Smith already have quite a head for fashion.

The trendy pair hit up the shops of New York on Friday in stylish outfits before heading to lunch at posh eatery Nobu.

While the youngest Kardashian/ Jenner member wore a gothic-inspired outfit with tasseled skirt, daughter of Will and Jada Pinkett Smith went more casual in jeans and a white cropped shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...grabbing-lunch-trendy-Nobu.html#ixzz36BJyP2Sv


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What grown @ss man hangs out with a kid? What 16 year old hangs out with a 13 year old? Why does Willow look so dusty?! Why does Kylie look so thirsty?! All these questions.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> What grown @ss man hangs out with a kid? What 16 year old hangs out with a 13 year old? Why does Willow look so dusty?! Why does Kylie look so thirsty?! All these questions.





who carries around jugs of water as if they are in a third world country where it is scarce???  why are they so damn thirsty - literally!!


as for the 16 and 13 year old - ONLY if mama said take sister with you or stay home!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOL! True on both counts. These kids are so self aware - yet soooo clueless.


----------



## Tivo

I think they spend their days trying to get papped so they can look at pics of themselves online.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

One thing I will say about these kids is that they stay out of trouble. They might be freaks, but they're harmless freaks. At least they aren't out clubbing, doing drugs, vandalizing, getting in fights, getting in trouble with the cops, etc like so many other Hollywood teenagers. Kind of sad that that is the standard I hold them to, but unfortunately that's what the standard is.


----------



## Tivo

Give them some time. They're only 13-16.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I, too, think they are pretty harmless.

Yes, I think they need more guidance and it would be nice to see them doing something worth while, but I agree the seem more goofy, free spirits than anything. They seem happy, loving and pretty decent....I just think there are a lot worse things than being goofy or even frivolous...like say...being mean spirited or cruel. JMHO

As for the water...he is probably doing the gallon a day thing. Easier just to have one gallon and lug it with you...very common here in CA. I have 3 or 4 friends currently doing it.

On the 13 and 16, it doesn't bother me at all. My kids are very spread out and so are their friends. Malls are cheap, have food, AC and little supervision. The thing to do when I was a teen (3 decades ago) and still the thing to do, here in our area. The mall closest to us tried no kids under 16 without parent about 3 or 4 Summers ago....they stopped it quickly...it seems the kids spent more than they thought . By in large, there really seldom are any problems.

I don't know... it just seems to me people are looking for a problem. Different doesn't mean bad, it is just that...different.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/01/willow-smith-loves-watching-disney-channels-gravity-falls/

Willow Smith beats the heat in a black crop top and high-waisted jeans as she crosses the street in the West Village on Monday afternoon (June 30) in New York City.

The 13-year-old singer was joined for the outing by a gal pal as they shared some laughs.

i LOVE the show Gravity Falls!!! it has so many deep life lessons in it, she recently tweeted.

The weekend before, Willow was spotted out shopping at Tokio 7 with her close friend Kylie Jenner, 16, in the Big Apple.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Give them some time. They're only 13-16.




Kids with very little education,lots of money,no supervision and lots of time on their hands to do absolutely nothing - I don't see any improvement happening at all!


----------



## limom

Did they even read this?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *who carries around jugs of water *as if they are in a third world country where it is scarce???  why are they so damn thirsty - literally!!
> 
> 
> as for the 16 and 13 year old - ONLY if mama said take sister with you or stay home!!



A lot of men in my gym do (some women too).


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> A lot of men in my gym do (some women too).





as they are outside?? walking around shopping and lunching with friends???






AEGIS said:


> I've seen this before.  People would carry it  around school. I guess trying to remind themselves to drink a gallon a  day.





all the smart phones in the world and they can't set a schedule to remind them to take a drink???:lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> who carries around jugs of water as if they are in a third world country where it is scarce???  why are they so damn thirsty - literally!!
> 
> 
> as for the 16 and 13 year old - ONLY if mama said take sister with you or stay home!!



I've seen this before.  People would carry it around school. I guess trying to remind themselves to drink a gallon a day.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Did they even read this?





they don't need to read it.   their fellow scientology member made a movie about it. 
wonder if it was required viewing for them all???


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> as they are outside?? walking around shopping and lunching with friends??
> 
> 
> 
> all the smart phones in the world and they can't set a schedule to remind them to take a drink???:lolots:



Yep, I see them fill up the bottles as they are leaving and I see them fill it up during their workouts. I also drink a gallon a day, but I don't carry around a jug. I know my water bottle is 32oz and I need to drink 4 of them to get a gallon.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yep, I see them fill up the bottles as they are leaving and I see them fill it up during their workouts. I also drink a gallon a day,* but I don't carry around a jug. I know my water bottle is 32oz and I need to drink 4 of them to get a gallon*.





exactly!  i have several of those,too.  or like i said - if i am out shopping/running errands and too busy i have my phone to remind me so that i don't have to double up.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> they don't need to read it.   their fellow scientology member made a movie about it.
> wonder if it was required viewing for them all???



I think those kids are in the sea org.
Are the K being recruited as well?
I wonder if Dana is one of them.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> *I think those kids are in the sea org.
> * Are the K being recruited as well?
> I wonder if Dana is one of them.





i can't even imagine that - it is said to be for the church's "most dedicated" members and is described like a boot camp!!
well.............maybe carrying all that water around is a form of training!


----------



## Sasha2012

They're nearly 30 years apart, but actress Jada Pinkett Smith and her daughter Willow looked like they could be sisters while out on a bike ride Tuesday.

Jada, 42, and Willow, 13, pedaled around New York City while taking in the beautiful summer afternoon together.

With a big, beaming smile on her face the Scream 2 star looked blissfully happy to get in a good bonding experience with her teenage daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-excursion-New-York-City.html#ixzz36zmUJTy9


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> They're nearly 30 years apart, but actress Jada Pinkett Smith and her daughter Willow looked like they could be sisters while out on a bike ride Tuesday.



Jada looks great, but the article exaggerates with that "could be sisters" stuff. Why do they feel the need to put comments like that in there? There's nothing wrong with a mother and daughter looking like they are a mother and daughter.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, but Willow's hair color makes her look like a grandma.


----------



## berrydiva

I hate...hate people who ride their bikes on the sidewalk. I almost kicked someone the other day. There are perfectly good bike lanes in the street.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Jada looks great, *but the article exaggerates with that "could be sisters" stuff.* Why do they feel the need to put comments like that in there? There's nothing wrong with a mother and daughter looking like they are a mother and daughter.



in that first pic -  willow looks like my sis and i used to look when someone would tell my mom that she looked like our sister!   jada's face doesn't look so hard in this pic i guess because of her hair.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, but Willow's hair color makes her look like a grandma.





   i was just about to say - willow looks like the much older sister!!!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I have a friend who's about 50 and her hair looks like this.  She's a very spunky and highly competitive woman so it works for her BUT the hair color ages her.  She's al I see when I look at Willow, my 50 yr old friend


----------



## Junkenpo

autumngrace said:


> What does your avatar say? The picture reminds me so much of my little 'keet that I lost recently.



Just saw this... It says "I'd tap that" and then the birdie leans in to the mirror and "taps" it. 

.
.
.


What is that green stone on willows necklace?  It looks like a skull?


----------



## Irine

Something is wrong with that Willow's pair of socks))))


----------



## michie

Willow, as usual, looks like she couldn't care less.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

And Jada looks like she cares too much. About herself that is. How two people could be so self absorbed in their image and yet not give a rat's hiney about their kids is beyond me


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> And Jada looks like she cares too much. About herself that is. How two people could be so self absorbed in their image and yet not give a rat's honey about their kids is beyond me






jada is there to "guide" them and not make their decisions for them.  it would be wrong for her to tell them how to live their lives - they have to find their own path in life.  at least that is the bull she loves to spew!!!


----------



## Swanky

Irine said:


> Something is wrong with that Willow's pair of socks))))



That's normal at this age, even here in TX girls wear mismatched socks on purpose.


----------



## bag-mania

Obviously she wears mismatched socks to complement that cool skull necklace!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Willow Smith Like You've Never Seen Her: An Exclusive Look Inside Her World*

When you're the youngest person ever signed to Jay Z's record label and Hollywood starts throwing movie offers at you, life can get a little complicated. What to do? Well, if you're Willow Smith, you turn inward and follow your heart. Even if it means dropping out of the big-budget remake of Annie (produced by your father) and going back to middle school. Says the 13-year-old starlet of her retreat: "To be honest, something inside me was just, like, Don't. I'm very connected with my intuition."

Willow may have hit pause on her meteoric ascent by trading the blockbuster for the classroom, but there's nothing ordinary about the life of Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith's daughter. For one thing, she's a burgeoning fashion icon who's drawn comparisons to Rihanna, and her favorite pair of heels were a gift from Karl Lagerfeld himself. ("They make me feel like I'm a sophisticated Amazon woman," Willow says.) Ask about jewelry and she'll gush about Cartier, referring to her mother's gold Juste un Clou bracelet as "sick." She adds, "My whole family, we love Cartier." Still, Willow is experienced in working a healthy mix of high and low, professing to know her way around Targetwhich she calls her secret for boots, Converse, and Vans. The girl isn't fronting. Ask about a favorite recent purchase and she'll tell you about a cheapie dream-catcher necklace she unearthed at the Fairfax flea market in Los Angeles.

Like all teenagers, Willow and her fashion sense are still evolving, and she's smartly resisting the pressure to define herself. She has made waves for bold outfits (leopard parachute pants paired with a leopard jacket?), but these days she's digging a more laid-back, bohemian vibe (velvet bell-bottoms). Who knows what tomorrow may bring? "My style is who I am all the time," she says, "and who I am always changes." For proof, look no further than her hair, which in the past few years has been green, pink, and now blonde. "My hair is super-, super-, super-, superhard to destroy," she says with a laugh. "It's a survivor." As for the new shade, she proudly reports: "Blondes do have more fun!"

It's been four years since "Whip My Hair" assaulted our earbuds, selling more than a million digital copies to become arguably the song of 2010parodied by Jimmy Fallon and Bruce Springsteen on late-night TV and subsequently used for an internet meme. When the haters emerged, as they always do, Jay Z compared Willow to the likes of Michael Jackson and Stevie Wonder (both started recording at a young age too). While a promised debut album never materialized, Willow didn't stop making music altogether; in fact, she posted a searing ballad called "Drowning" to SoundCloud. Her interest hasn't waned, she explains. She just figured, Why rush it?

"I have enough songs to make an album," Willow says, "but most of the songs I don't like." She assures that new stuff is coming soonjust don't ask Willow to characterize her sound. "It's going to be something outlandish, something that nobody can imagine, something that comes from me and only me. Something we need right now."

Another sign that she's prepping for a major return to the public eye after her yearlong absence? Willow recently started tweeting to her 3.5 million-plus followers on topics as far-ranging as world peace ("We all need to learn how to harmoniously live on this planet without frying it like those systematic French fries the government feeds us") and her trouble with homework ("Teacher: Why don't you have your homework? Me: Too busy learning about life."). "I just felt like people needed to hear what I had to say, man," Willow reveals. "I feel like I can really give people a different view on things." We'll be listening.


----------



## Sasha2012

The article above is from Teen Vogue.com, for some reason I can't edit that post to add the link "because a security token was missing" whatever that means...

http://www.teenvogue.com/entertainment/2014-07/willow-smith


----------



## Nathalya

I like the last picture


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Willow as you've never seen her:

That's right - her hair looks washed and combed.


----------



## bag-mania

> Another sign that she's prepping for a major return to the public eye  after her yearlong absence? Willow recently started tweeting to her 3.5  million-plus followers on topics as far-ranging as world peace ("We all  need to learn how to harmoniously live on this planet without frying it  like those systematic French fries the government feeds us") and her  trouble with homework *("Teacher: Why don't you have your homework? Me:  Too busy learning about life.").*



And that right there is the most pretentious excuse ever given by a 13-year-old for blowing off doing her homework.



> *"I just felt like people needed to hear  what I had to say, man,"* Willow reveals. *"I feel like I can really give  people a different view on things."* We'll be listening.



It cannot be normal for someone this young to be so pompous.


----------



## Swanky

It's not normal or healthy at all IMO.  I have a 13 yr old DD, they truly need guidance, structure and boundaries at this age.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not normal or healthy at all IMO.  I have a 13 yr old DD, they truly need guidance, structure and boundaries at this age.





and they have very little guidance at all it seems. 





bag-mania said:


> *And that right there is the most pretentious excuse ever given by a 13-year-old for blowing off doing her homework.*
> 
> 
> 
> It cannot be normal for someone this young to be so pompous.






if i had ever dared open my mouth and told a teacher that - i would have learned about life alright - how quickly it could end!!   my mom would have come to my school on two wheel to snatch me!  this is why the girl said she could not mulitipy and was behind in school!  obviously her parents don't care.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> if i had ever dared open my mouth and told a  teacher that - i would have learned about life alright - how quickly it  could end!!    my mom would have come to my school on two wheel to snatch me!  this  is why the girl said she could not mulitipy and was behind in school!   obviously her parents don't care.



I'm assuming her teachers are private tutors hired by her parents. The teachers are probably told by Will and Jada that the kids' "learning about life" philosophy takes priority over ordinary academics. After all, how could learning about multiplication tables possibly enhance their lives to the degree that simply walking aimlessly around the neighborhood carrying water jugs could?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I'm assuming her teachers are private tutors hired by her parents. The teachers are probably told by Will and Jada that the kids' "learning about life" philosophy takes priority over ordinary academics. After all, *how could learning about multiplication tables possibly enhance their lives to the degree that simply walking aimlessly around the neighborhood carrying water jugs could?*





well when you put it like that........:giggles:


----------



## Swanky

Same "teachers" the Jenner girls use I'm sure.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Same "teachers" the Jenner girls use I'm sure.





did they attend will and jada's scientology based school,too???? new village leadership academy?


----------



## Swanky

I meant homeschooling.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I remember myself at 13. I was an ignorant, insecure, know it all 

Just like every other 13-year-old out there. The thought of the adults in my life acting and telling me I already knew all I needed to and what I didn't I'd figure out on my own is scary.

Will and Jada are doing these kids a great disservice that they will probably only realize when too late.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hahaha.

Haahhaha.

Haahahaha.

This is why parents utilize boarding schools. 

I'm kidding.

Not really.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> I'm assuming her teachers are private tutors hired by her parents. The teachers are probably told by Will and Jada that the kids' "learning about life" philosophy takes priority over ordinary academics. After all, how could learning about multiplication tables possibly enhance their lives to the degree that simply walking aimlessly around the neighborhood carrying water jugs could?




This post is awesome! Seriously though, her idiot parents are setting her up for a big fall, and she's too inexperienced and childish to know it. It's so sad. One day she'll land in some therapists office trying to undo all the trauma and baggage and blaming Will and Jada for everything. Same old Hollywood story and no one ever seems to learn.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tivo said:


> This post is awesome! Seriously though, her idiot parents are setting her up for a big fall, and she's too inexperienced and childish to know it. It's so sad. One day she'll land in some therapists office trying to undo all the trauma and baggage and blaming will and jada for everything. Same old hollywood story and no one ever seems to learn.


+1


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I meant homeschooling.




yea - i know what you meant.   

but they claim that JADA homeschooled those kids as well as several others that were close to their family! so that obviously was not a kardashian!!!    and then - forget what age - they were attending the New Village Leadership Academy that they founded.  

no wonder the girl can't multipy!!


----------



## Swanky

But but but she has lots to tell us, we have lots to learn from her.  All 13 years of her wisdom!


----------



## bag-mania

^She was born with more wisdom than we mere mortals could ever hope to have. She is obviously one of the chosen ones after all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Just because they let her dye her hair grey doesn't make her wise. Two fools raising two fools.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> It cannot be normal for someone this young to be so pompous.




I think it's very common for 13 year olds to think they know everything IMO. My dad likes to tell me all the time (I'm 19) "You don't know what you don't know." He says he only figured it out in his late twenties.


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow Smith found a way to keep herself entertained while working on her fitness regimen on Friday.

The 13-year-old daughter of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith was seen cycling around New York City, embarking on an endorphin-filled solo adventure.

Appearing chic but athletic, the Whip My Hair star sported a screen-printed black T-shirt with a pair of sporty black and hot-pink shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bicycle-ride-New-York-City.html#ixzz37GS5IsMW


----------



## Sasha2012

He's been vacationing on the beautiful islands off Spain for the last few days.  

And on Friday, Will Smith took the action to the water, spotted aboard a luxury yacht off the coast of Formentera. 

The 45-year-old actor showed off his sculpted physique in just a pair of white shorts, much to the thrill and approval of onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-yacht-Spanish-vacation.html#ixzz37GZiUrGg


----------



## Sasha2012

He was gearing up for a photo shoot. 

And to ensure he looked his best, Jaden Smith performed several push ups prior to getting in front of the camera lenses. 

The 16-year-old actor modelled different wetsuits for Teen Vogue on the beach in Malibu, Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rfing-swimwear-photo-shoot.html#ixzz37K01EmRK


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> It cannot be normal for someone this young to be so pompous.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not normal or healthy at all IMO.  I have a 13 yr old DD, they truly need guidance, structure and boundaries at this age.



That's how all these emo-urban-city dwelling-hipster kids are....deeply shallow. It's part of their urban outfitter uniqlo dwelling lifestyle to be pompous and completely self-aware. To me she fits right in with them. I generally enjoy speaking with them because they know far more than I knew at the same age but they are complete douches already. It's fantastic. The world to them is smaller due to technology, their points of view more open due to being raised in a more social/race/gender/etc tolerant society, their attention span incredibly limited, acceptance for change unbounded, sexuality is undefined and they recognize this young...they have opinions on everything yet know nothing. Lol.


But I remember being 13 too and having so much figured out. I was a lady of the city...couldn't tell me nothing...lol...my metrocard/tokens exposed me to a lot. My friends and I would travel all over the city all day every Saturday...you name it we were doing it.  Museums, union Square, parks, uptown, downtown, outter boroughs....that iron horse was freedom at that age.  It's easy to think you've got this life thing buttoned up when you're trusted to do that type of stuff without parental supervision and still remain within their bounds. There's a bit of liberation that happens around those ages when you are truly for the first times making your own decisions.


----------



## sdkitty

It will be interesting to see how this girl turns out.  If she decides she wants to look like a girl, I expect she  will have a nose job.  If she decides she wants to continue to look gender-neutral, she may keep her natural face.  Sorry if this seems harsh but her parents put her in the spotlight, not me.


Will's oldest son was shown on TMZ recently.  He looked good and seemed like a nice young man.  I think he had a more "normal" upbringing.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> That's how all these emo-urban-city dwelling-hipster kids are....deeply shallow. It's part of their urban outfitter uniqlo dwelling lifestyle to be pompous and completely self-aware. To me she fits right in with them. I generally enjoy speaking with them because they know far more than I knew at the same age but they are complete douches already. It's fantastic. The world to them is smaller due to technology, their points of view more open due to being raised in a more social/race/gender/etc tolerant society, their attention span incredibly limited, acceptance for change unbounded, sexuality is undefined and they recognize this young...they have opinions on everything yet know nothing. Lol.
> 
> 
> But I remember being 13 too and having so much figured out. I was a lady of the city...couldn't tell me nothing...lol...my metrocard/tokens exposed me to a lot. My friends and I would travel all over the city all day every Saturday...you name it we were doing it.  Museums, union Square, parks, uptown, downtown, outter boroughs....that iron horse was freedom at that age.  It's easy to think you've got this life thing buttoned up when you're trusted to do that type of stuff without parental supervision and still remain within their bounds. There's a bit of liberation that happens around those ages when you are truly for the first times making your own decisions.



Great post; well said.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sdkitty said:


> It will be interesting to see how this girl turns out.  If she decides she wants to look like a girl, I expect she  will have a nose job.  If she decides she wants to continue to look gender-neutral, she may keep her natural face.  Sorry if this seems harsh but her parents put her in the spotlight, not me.
> 
> 
> Will's oldest son was shown on TMZ recently.  He looked good and seemed like a nice young man.  I think he had a more "normal" upbringing.


Yes. It's not been often but there have been a few comparisons between how he came out as opposed to these two. Sort of, what went wrong.

Jaden is just&#8230;a pompous little sh!t completely unaware of how desperately average and untalented he really is.

Willow has come across as intelligent at times and seems to have some actual talent. I don't think these kids move in any circles that may bring about self awareness that can lead to any meaningful change though.


----------



## michie

Jaden hasn't been interesting since "The Pursuit of Happyness".


----------



## AEGIS

Jaden hasn't been interesting since he had corn rows.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> jaden hasn't been interesting since "the pursuit of happyness".


+1


----------



## daffyduck

Jaden is only cast in a movie because his dad is the star of the movie (Pursuit of Happyness, After Earth) or they are producing the movie for him, like the Karate Kid. He's success as a celebrity is due to his parents, not on his own and that goes to his sister, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas. (July 15)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This will sound silly but I could almost SMELL the obnoxiousness from here.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/19/will-smith-stops-enjoys-the-beautiful-leaning-tower-of-pisa/

Will Smith shows off his arms while visiting the city centre and the Leaning Tower of Pisa on Thursday (July 17) in Pisa, Italy.

On the same day, the 45-year-old actor donned a black tee while touring the city.

Earlier in the week, Will carried a backpack while doing some sighting by himself.

Wills upcoming film Focus, also starring Margot Robbie, is currently in post-production and scheduled to hit theaters on February 27, 2015!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  He's dressed exactly how I told DH he cannot dress when we've visited Europe 
Not that my DH runs around in athletic clothing and tanks all day, I mean in general.


----------



## AEGIS

why does Willow grant interviews? why is she allowed to do this? what does she do?


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  He's dressed exactly how I told DH he cannot dress when we've visited Europe
> Not that my DH runs around in athletic clothing and tanks all day, I mean in general.





i would be like will - dress as i please.  i would be there to enjoy the sights and the history not make some kind of fashion statement.  of course as a woman i would not be dressed that way from the get-go   but that would be the least of my worries.  and i must say he does look so damn fine!!!!


he needs to take those kids on some of these history tours.  maybe then jayden will be concerned about carrying around more than jugs of water!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbo

The "Gotham" panel during the FOX Network portion of the 2014 Summer Television Critics Association at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on July 20, 2014 in Beverly Hills, California.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jaden Smith's white Batman costume was quite a hit when he wore it to Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's wedding in Florence last May. 

And the 15-year-old actor reprised the cloak and cowl at Comic-Con in San Diego, California on Friday. 

The Pursuit Of Happyness star went for pure white instead of the typical grey and black, and was pictured striking poses as he got in character.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-Con-white-Batman-costume.html#ixzz38XCJHZsv


----------



## limom

^^
What is this all about?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> why does Willow grant interviews? why is she allowed to do this? what does she do?


she whips her hair back and forth, she feels things and is an "artist".  



Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbo
> 
> The "Gotham" panel during the FOX Network portion of the 2014 Summer Television Critics Association at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on July 20, 2014 in Beverly Hills, California.


i can't wait for this talon nails trend to end. Her hair looks good.


----------



## bag-mania

Comic-con is the only place on earth where his silly costume actually is appropriate.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> ^^
> What is this all about?



Hmm.. I think that's director M. Night Shamalayan (I spelled that wrong no doubt). Possible movie?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Comic-con is the only place on earth where his silly costume actually is appropriate.





exactly!!!   no matter how much *** kissing kris did trying to describe it as wearing to the wedding as the most wonderul and amazing outfit!  that boy is a mess!


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm.. I think that's director M. Night Shamalayan (I spelled that wrong no doubt). Possible movie?



Yes. I had the same type of thought.


----------



## AEGIS

why do his lips look so dry? can he breathe in that thing?

and yes the costume is cute for a Con convention [even though real Con people would roll their eyes at that] NOT A FREAKING WEDDING


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> why do his lips look so dry? can he breathe in that thing?
> 
> and yes the costume is cute for a Con convention [even though *real Con people *would roll their eyes at that] NOT A FREAKING WEDDING



Real con people don't roll their eyes at anything...

Well, let me quantify that...when  it comes to speaking about story lines, time lines, characters; canon stuff, they absolutely will roll their eyes....

But when it comes to the way other fans dress or play, real con people do not roll their eyes.


----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> Real con people don't roll their eyes at anything...
> 
> 
> But when it comes to the way other fans dress or play, real con people do not roll their eyes.



Really?


----------



## Junkenpo

As long as the costume is done well or with good intent, then yes... cosplay is meant to be fun and eye catching. 

That being said.... I can't with Jaden in that white batman suit, especially since it showed up first at the kimye wedding and not at a con.


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> Real con people don't roll their eyes at anything...
> 
> Well, let me quantify that...when comes to speaking about story lines, time lines, characters; canon stuff, they absolutely will roll their eyes....
> 
> But when it comes to the way other fans dress or play, real con people do not roll their eyes.




hmm.....i know some who are very particular and exacting about costumes...but ok


----------



## twinkle.tink

limom said:


> Really?






AEGIS said:


> hmm.....i know some who are very particular and exacting about costumes...but ok



Of course, everyone's experiences and perceptions are different....

In my experience, people are exacting when it comes to canon and when it comes to _creating their own vision_...but are accepting and non judgmental of others visions and efforts.




Junkenpo said:


> *As long as the costume is done well or with  good intent, then yes... cosplay is meant to be fun and eye catching. *
> 
> That being said.... I can't with Jaden in that white batman suit,  especially since it showed up first at the kimye wedding and not at a  con.


----------



## bag-mania

AEGIS said:


> why do his lips look so dry?



He's dehydrated. He probably had to leave his gallon water jug at home.


----------



## Michele26

I roll my eyes every time I see either of their kids!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

"Gotham" press line during Comic-Con International 2014 at Hilton Bayfront on July 26, 2014 in San Diego, California.


----------



## berrydiva

Her arms look good.


----------



## Ladybug09

She is soooo thirsty.


----------



## Tivo

And yet, her children are running in these streets


----------



## Mimi2000

Will seems to be a nice, like able guy in the interviews I've seen of his, but happened to his kids? Someone else raised them? I don't get it. My opinion is just based on what I've read and watched of this family. Who knows how they really are irl.


----------



## bag-mania

There's no way to know how much interaction either parent has with them on a day to day basis. I thought it was telling several weeks ago when gossip sites were running stories on the same day where Will and Jada were in different cities and the kids were in a third city. Will may be a nice guy, but that doesn't mean he has ever been an effective parent.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada covers The Edit Magazine



































via tumblr


----------



## twinkle.tink

Her arms look really good.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> Her arms look really good.



Her entire body looks good!
She is close to 50.
Both her and Will put the time at the gym,imo.


----------



## Ladybug09

....but those cheeks and that face....no bueno....tooo much filters and fillers.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> ....but those cheeks and that face....no bueno....tooo much filters and fillers.





ITA  those cheeks could cut glass!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

limom said:


> Her entire body looks good!
> She is close to 50.
> Both her and Will put the time at the gym,imo.



The rest of her body is a bit too hard for my tastes, no doubt, she puts time in at the gym. She will be 43 in September...lol, I had to go look because I thought...is she really close to 50? Age isn't the indicator it once was.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Her entire body looks good!
> She is close to 50.
> *Both her and Will put the time at the gym,imo*_._





the difference is that will has a body that is in good shape.  he does not over do it.  i love the way he looks.   jada looks like she is chiseled from stone and i don't like that look on anyone - especially a woman!  it ain't pretty at all.


----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> The rest of her body is a bit too hard for my tastes, no doubt, she puts time in at the gym. She will be 43 in September...lol, I had to go look because I thought...is she really close to 50? Age isn't the indicator it once was.



Oops, my bad, I thought she was close to 50.


----------



## daffyduck

Her face looks a lot better when she smiles.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's one of the hardest working actors in Hollywood so Will Smith was sure to make the most of his rare down time on a solo trip to Barbados.

The Men In Black star was spotted reclining on a boat during a snorkeling trip in the Caribbean waters on Friday.

According to Variety, he is slated for the leading role in an as yet unnamed film about the groundbreaking work of Dr Bennet Omalu, a forensic neuropathologist credited with highlighting concussion in the NFL.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> He's one of the hardest working actors in Hollywood so Will Smith was sure to make the most of his rare down time on a solo trip to Barbados.
> 
> The Men In Black star was spotted reclining on a boat during a snorkeling trip in the Caribbean waters on Friday.
> 
> According to Variety, he is slated for the leading role in an as yet unnamed film about the groundbreaking work of Dr Bennet Omalu, a forensic neuropathologist credited with highlighting concussion in the NFL.






good lawd!!!!   every.damn.day.  and twice on sunday!!


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> good lawd!!!!   every.damn.day.  and twice on sunday!!



I used to think Will was goofy looking but he gets better with age like fine wine.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> I used to think Will was goofy looking but he gets better with age like fine wine.





he was.   and yes indeed he sure does!!!


----------



## knasarae

Agreed... I didn't find him attractive when he was a young man but now, wow!!  He looks nice and fit in these pics.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> He's one of the hardest working actors in Hollywood so Will Smith was sure to make the most of his rare down time on a solo trip to Barbados.
> 
> The Men In Black star was spotted reclining on a boat during a snorkeling trip in the Caribbean waters on Friday.
> 
> According to Variety, he is slated for the leading role in an as yet unnamed film about the* groundbreaking work of Dr Bennet Omalu, a forensic neuropathologist credited with highlighting concussion in the NFL*.


I would sooo see this. Fascinating how this man linked the concussion association, brought it to light, and how they tried to shut him up, then have the NERVE to take over his research....

PBSs special on this was fantastic!


----------



## sparkle7

I think he looks great in these pics but something about him gives me gay vibes.


----------



## Sasha2012

sparkle7 said:


> I think he looks great in these pics but something about him gives me gay vibes.



I remember hearing rumors that Jada is his beard. Jada mentioned being promiscuous in the past but allegedly she was bisexual as well.


----------



## Tivo

sparkle7 said:


> i think he looks great in these pics but something about him gives me gay vibes.


+1,000,000


----------



## twinkle.tink

I have thought they were both bi for years


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> I think he looks great in these pics but something about him gives me gay vibes.




That has been the tea for some years now! Nevertheless he still is a gorgeous man.  And since he's not my husband whatever floats his boat! LOL


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> That has been the tea for some years now! Nevertheless he still is a gorgeous man. * And since he's not my husband whatever floats his boat! *LOL


----------



## Sassys

VIDEO: See a Shirtless Will Smith Perform 'Summertime' Alongside DJ Jazzy Jeff in Vegas


----------



## lurkernomore

bag-princess said:


> That has been the tea for some years now! Nevertheless he still is a gorgeous man.  And since he's not my husband whatever floats his boat! LOL




This! I just like to look!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> VIDEO: See a Shirtless Will Smith Perform 'Summertime' Alongside DJ Jazzy Jeff in Vegas







great day in the morning!!!!!    (that is me licking the screen!!!)
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow and Jaden Smith share a close bond and through their various teen ventures, the siblings always support one another.

On Thursday, the 13-year-old daughter of Will and Jada was seen clad in a hoodie from her brothers clothing line MSFTSrep.

The baggy top was grey and featured black sleeves and a matching hood, with the logo printed across the front of it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...clothing-line-lunch-outing.html#ixzz3BnjlrFzk


----------



## Lounorada

Willow has such a beautiful face, no comment on what she's wearing...


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> I would sooo see this. Fascinating how this man linked the concussion association, brought it to light, and how they tried to shut him up, then have the NERVE to take over his research....
> 
> PBSs special on this was fantastic!



Sounds very interesting I wonder if I can find the special.  Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Sounds very interesting I wonder if I can find the special.  Do you remember what it was called?



here it goes:

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365093675/

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/oral-history/league-of-denial/
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/league-of-denial/


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> here it goes:
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/2365093675/
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/oral-history/league-of-denial/
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/league-of-denial/




Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

damn Willow got some muscles in her thigh!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

AEGIS said:


> damn Willow got some muscles in her thigh!


I was thinking the exact same. Like she's a gazelle about to sprint away


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wish she'd sprint away to a d@mn school


----------



## whimsic

will is gorgeous! &#55357;&#56845; I had the biggest crush on him when I was a teen. I wouldn't be surprised if he's gay, almost all my teen crushes turned out to be gay


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03/willow-smith-i-was-born-to-make-mistakes/

Willow Smith looks to be in a great mood while stopping by Le Pain Quotidien for a bite to eat on Monday afternoon (September 1) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 13-year-old entertainer wore an interesting hoodie dress, presumably from her brother Jadens MSFTSrep clothing line.

Guess I was born to make mistakes. But, Im not scared to pave the way, she recently tweeted.

The week before, Willow hit up the same exact spot for a meal.


----------



## bag-mania

Has she emancipated herself or something? It seems like she never has any adult supervision around her lately. She must be living every 13-year-old's dream.

Love the expression on the woman's face behind her as she sizes up the hoodie dress.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Has she emancipated herself or something? It seems like she never has any adult supervision around her lately.* She must be living every 13-year-old's dream.
> 
> Love the expression on the woman's face behind her as she sizes up the hoodie dress.





i've noticed this,too!  not even that strange looking girl that she is always around.


but i don't know why she would need to do that though - they let her do and go wherever she wants.  remember jada said they are not supposed to control their lives for them - they are free to do as they feel they need to.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

bag-mania said:


> Has she emancipated herself or something? It seems like she never has any adult supervision around her lately. She must be living every 13-year-old's dream.
> 
> Love the expression on the woman's face behind her as she sizes up the hoodie dress.



No they're just Scientologists


----------



## Tivo

Seeing 13 year olds running around aimlessly and not in school would be so bizarre. It's one thing to see pics, but I can't imagine it being the norm like LA. What a tragic place.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> Willow has such a beautiful face, no comment on what she's wearing...



she's definitely grown into her looks


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not that she is interested but imo she would be a better model than the tall Jenner sister


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yeah. I suspect that may be her next direction


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jada and her mom at Christian Siriano - NYFW (September 6)


----------



## michie

Whoa! Her mama is badass!


----------



## Ladybug09

He Mom looks younger than her!


----------



## poopsie

ouch! ush:


----------



## AEGIS

I was actually drawn to Crazy Eyes & Coca Rocha


----------



## Sasha2012

Double barrelled last names are not the only things that Jada Pinkett Smith and her mother share.

The pair also share some pretty impressive genes that make them seemingly insusceptible to age.

The 42-year-old actress and her mother Adrienne Banfield Jones could have been mistake for sisters as they sat in the front row of the Christian Siriano show in New York on Saturday.

While Adrienne was just in high school when she had her famous daughter, she still looked far younger than her 59 years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-York-Fashion-Week-parade.html#ixzz3Cba1YoEG


----------



## Nathalya

Ladybug09 said:


> He Mom looks younger than her!



I agree! She also seems nicer as jada has a b!tchie look


----------



## Singra

They are blessed with some amazing DNA... lucky them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

good genes!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

D@mn!!! Her mom looks great

Also makes me wonder why Jada messed with her face. She was naturally beautiful and clearly blessed with good genes


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coco looks fierce


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> D@mn!!! Her mom looks great
> 
> Also makes me wonder why Jada messed with her face. She was naturally beautiful and clearly blessed with good genes






it makes me wonder what is the face that these women see when they look in the mirrors!  clearly it is not what everyone else sees - in most cases that is!  - because if it was they would not touch it!  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whimsic

Her mother looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Dennis Basso fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on September 8, 2014 in New York City.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*THAT'S* Jada's Mum? 

They don't look that far apart in age (ie Jada should never have touched her face)

Edit: ^^That last photo, the close-up of her face  she _really_ messed up her face.


----------



## Tivo

I think she got Juvaderm in her cheeks. I just saw an ad on TV for that treatment. Supposed to restore youthful plumpness....


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jada's mom looks great. Jada looks like a lioness. Bless her heart.

Coco looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The body is amazing. But that face


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jada Pinkett Smith attends the Michael Kors fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Spring Studios on September 10, 2014 in New York City.


----------



## Michele26

^^What a gorgeous silk suit!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She almost always looks so good. Until you get to the face and see how busted she's made herself


----------



## bag-princess

thingofbeauty said:


> she almost always looks so good. Until you get to the face and see how busted she's made herself






ita!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> She almost always looks so good. Until you get to the face and see how busted she's made herself



Yep!


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is the best she's looked in ages, imo.

WTH to that clear plastic suit on the woman behind her!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lanasyogamama said:


> This is the best she's looked in ages, imo.
> 
> WTH to *that clear plastic *suit on the woman behind her!



First thing I noticed in that pic, was about to post something similar


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't understand
Don't YOU have a plastic suit too?


----------



## Lounorada

God... her face... 
Whatever she has had done has totally erased her cheekbones and her nose looks wider.
Why do these women think 'plumper skin' is better?? It does not make you look youthful it makes you look puffy and swollen, that ain't good.


----------



## Tivo

She's not wearing her wedding ring.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Tivo said:


> She's not wearing her wedding ring.



My parents don't wear their wedding rings as well, but if she'd been wearing it since the day one and has stopped now, then that could mean something.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> She's not wearing her wedding ring.



I notice a lot of people don't wear them once they've been married a long time


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't know if she wears them all the time but I was under the impression she wore them to big events. She has a spectacular set


----------



## Ladybug09

My aunt always lost the diamond ring, but she always wore the band.


----------



## Sasha2012

Will Smith looked to be in fighting shape on Saturday night.

But the 45-year-old blockbuster actor wasn't the one putting his gloves on and stepping into the ring.

Instead, Will was among the star-studded group of fans who arrived to the MGM Grand hotel in Las Vegas to celebrate the pre-fight party for Floyd Mayweather's boxing match versus Argentinian athlete Marcos Maidana.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-Las-Vegas-boxing-match.html#ixzz3DIbirIlk


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Will actually looks older than usual here. And his face looks rough.

Also, side eye from me for being involved in anything with Mayweather


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Will actually looks older than usual here. And his face looks rough.*
> 
> Also, side eye from me for being involved in anything with Mayweather





i was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## michie

He looks ghey ghey ghey!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jada's mom is gorgeous! WTH was Jada thinking when she started messing with her face?! From the looks of it she has damned good genes SMH.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> He looks ghey ghey ghey!


I was thinking the same. I never got that vibe from him earlier in his career.


----------



## nooch

Never thought I'd see the day he looked bad.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

why he'd want to bring attention to those ears is beyond my guess


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why he'd want to bring attention to those ears is beyond my guess




unless he grows hair long enough to cover them - you will always notice!




nooch said:


> Never thought I'd see the day he looked bad.




yea ITA!  he looks like he was rode hard and put up wet!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

I think it is the lack of mustache. He looks much more "himself" with it.


----------



## Sassys

Today Show - 9/15/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Perfection...and then, that face!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/15/ben-mckenzie-shows-off-head-injury-at-gotham-nyc-premiere/

Ben McKenzie shows off his stitched head while attending the premiere of his new show Gotham held at The New York Public Library on Monday (September 15) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actor was joined by his co-stars Jada Pinkett Smith and Donal Logue.

In case you didnt know, Ben suffered a head injury after he ran into a concrete pillar on his birthday on Friday (September 12) in the Big Apple.

FYI: Jada is wearing a Blumarine dress and Lorraine Schwartz jewels.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Today Show - 9/15/14





can someone please explain this about these celeb women and their shoes - i notice ALOT of times the shoes seem too big for their feet!  you can see it in this pic - she has at least an inch at the back of her shoes.  it drives me crazy!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh my God yes
I see it now. What IS that?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I thought the shoe thing helps to prevent toes from hanging over, although if too big I don't know how they tolerate walking in them.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh my God yes
> I see it now. What IS that?!




i have no idea!!!!  i see it with the black shoes she has on,too.  
it makes me feel OCD about it!    i can't even look at her feet without getting upset!




~Fabulousity~ said:


> I thought the shoe thing helps to prevent toes from hanging over,* although if too big I don't know how they tolerate walking in them*.




exactly!   i have seen it on the runways and don't understand how they walk in shoes that look to be a size to big!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I know sometimes with high, opened toed shoes your feet can slide forward, thus creating an extra space in the back but the toes would be more forward if that's the case. The shoes clearly are too big


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> I know sometimes with high, opened toed shoes your feet can slide forward, thus creating an extra space in the back but the toes would be more forward if that's the case. *The shoes clearly are too big*






yes!!!!  it really irks me!   lawd knows she can afford better fitting shoes!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> can someone please explain this about these celeb women and their shoes - i notice ALOT of times the shoes seem too big for their feet!  you can see it in this pic - she has at least an inch at the back of her shoes.  it drives me crazy!



Borrowed shoes from the stylist?


----------



## bunnyr

I heard celebs often get shoes to wear for free for events but are normally larger than normal sizes so most ppl end up with shoes too big. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Borrowed shoes from the stylist?





jada has more than enough money not to be borrowing anyone's shoes - at least that would be me. surely she has many pairs of white and black shoes of her own!  how far in advance does a stylist know who they are working with?  why don't they have shoes in the correct size for their client? 


i have seen this on the runways even at the big fashion shows - and i can understand that with so many women in different sizes.  i just don't know how they strut in shoes too big for them though!:wondering


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> jada has more than enough money not to be borrowing anyone's shoes - at least that would be me. surely she has many pairs of white and black shoes of her own!  how far in advance does a stylist know who they are working with?  why don't they have shoes in the correct size for their client?
> 
> 
> i have seen this on the runways even at the big fashion shows - and i can understand that with so many women in different sizes.  i just don't know how they strut in shoes too big for them though!:wondering



I know of women who buy shoes that are to big or small, because they really want the shoe. I personally am not messing up my feet for no damn shoes, but I know women who do it and I have seen women as for their size in the store and when told there are no more, will ask for sizes that are clearly not their size.


----------



## Theren

It's weird she never has on her rings anymore


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I know of women who buy shoes that are to big or small, because they really want the shoe. *I personally am not messing up my feet for no damn shoes*, but I know women who do it and I have seen women as for their size in the store and when told there are no more, will ask for sizes that are clearly not their size.





i agree with you!   i can't imagine wearing a shoe that does not fit my foot and being comfortable!  too small goes without saying but too big would not work for me either.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I know of women who buy shoes that are to big or small, because they really want the shoe. I personally am not messing up my feet for no damn shoes, but I know women who do it and* I have seen women ask for their size in the store and when told there are no more, will ask for sizes that are clearly not their size*.



:shame: I did this once and ended up walking like a baby giraffe in those too big shoes 

They were so pretty I just had to have them! I certainly learned my lesson though.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> can someone please explain this about these celeb women and their shoes - i notice ALOT of times the shoes seem too big for their feet!  you can see it in this pic - she has at least an inch at the back of her shoes.  it drives me crazy!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> I thought the shoe thing helps to prevent toes from hanging over, although if too big I don't know how they tolerate walking in them.


yup, don't want to feet hanging over...but I find if they are too big, they are uncomfortable....especially heels.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/16...gotham-i-get-paid-to-play-evil-thats-awesome/

Jada Pinkett Smith wears two form fitting dresses to show her amazing figure at the Today show on Monday (September 15) in New York City.

The 42-year-old actress promoted her new Fox show Gotham that morning!

Im having a blast. I am having so much fun. I get paid to play evil  thats awesome! Jada said.

I always loved Batman. Ive always been intrigued with Gotham, she added about the show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her booty looks great in the first dress. Her face is just  Very tight and feline-like....not attractive.


----------



## Ladybug09

she really likes the colors pink and blush.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> she really likes the colors pink and blush.




which is odd for the rock star fierce woman that she always tries to portray herself as.


i don't think it is her - but whoever styles her with those too big shoes!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So hot - the shoes, the dress, the jewellery. All so lovely and perfect.

And then the bride of chunky face. Why Jada? Why?!!?!?!?????!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

106 & Park at BET studio. (September 15)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The too big shoes again


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

EXTRA host Mario Lopez (R) interviews Jada Pinkett Smith at Westfield Century City on September 19, 2014 in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Good LORD that face.

Look Jada, just pass over the shoes and the top and I'll stop wondering what you did to your face for a couple of days. Promise.


----------



## Staci_W

What procedure exactly does that to someone's face? A facelift?


----------



## Lounorada

I'm guessing fillers


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Concrete?


----------



## bag-princess

a collar up to her chin.  shorts up her behind.   face.......   SMDH


----------



## Sassys

Queen Latifah Show
JJB


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her weave looks good. I don't know what possessed her to do that side head shave thing.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wish her face looked like this on the Gotham premiere!


----------



## michie

Yay!!! Stoney and Cleo! Set it off again, ladies!


----------



## Sasha2012

It caused a huge stir when photos of Willow Smith, 13, lying on a bed with a 20-year-old male friend emerged back in May.

But it appears Willow's famous parents remain happy for their daughter and actor Moises Arias to spend time together.

The teen and her shirtless friend spent the day together in New York on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emerged-lying-bed-together.html#ixzz3ETZjOChk


----------



## michie

What is wrong with these weirdos?


----------



## Sasha2012

He has a unique sense of style that is all his own.

And on Wednesday, Jaden Smith proved (once again) he's more than willing to take sartorial risks as he was spotted wearing an oversized hoodie and shorts.

The 16-year-old son of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett also displayed small amounts of facial hair on his upper lip while hitting up a bookstore in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-oversized-sweater.html#ixzz3ETcYBSwO


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> He has a unique sense of style that is all his own.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Jaden Smith proved (once again) he's more than willing to take sartorial risks as he was spotted wearing an oversized hoodie and shorts.
> 
> The 16-year-old son of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett also displayed small amounts of facial hair on his upper lip while hitting up a bookstore in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-oversized-sweater.html#ixzz3ETcYBSwO


Doesn't Dobby realise he's free?!


----------



## AEGIS

Her daughter really does resemble an Avatar.

She looks outstanding!

Queen Latifah's show is horrid and she never seems genuine. I really think it's bc in real life she is a bit butch and on her show she is just super feminine.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Doesn't Dobby realise he's free?!



Hahahaha. You are sooooooo wrong!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahahaha. You are sooooooo wrong!


You know it's true though! He looks just like Dobby. How much clothing do we have to toss his way?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> Her daughter really does resemble an Avatar.
> 
> She looks outstanding!
> 
> Queen Latifah's show is horrid and she never seems genuine. I really think it's bc in real life she is a bit butch and on her show she is just super feminine.


Yeah, I was forced to overhear it once while waiting to see a doctor. It was really bad and she came across as artificial.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> It caused a huge stir when photos of Willow Smith, 13, lying on a bed with a 20-year-old male friend emerged back in May.
> 
> But it appears Willow's famous parents remain happy for their daughter and actor Moises Arias to spend time together.
> 
> The teen and her shirtless friend spent the day together in New York on Friday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emerged-lying-bed-together.html#ixzz3ETZjOChk


He looks like a Latino Lil Wayne.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> He has a unique sense of style that is all his own.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Jaden Smith proved (once again) he's more than willing to take sartorial risks as he was spotted wearing an oversized hoodie and shorts.
> 
> The 16-year-old son of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett also displayed small amounts of facial hair on his upper lip while hitting up a bookstore in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-oversized-sweater.html#ixzz3ETcYBSwO


This ain't nothing but drugs.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> This ain't nothing but drugs.


Honestly! 

Is such a lonely word! 

Everyone is so untrueeeeeeee....


----------



## Lounorada

Jaden looks like he's been living in the desert for years and has just been reintroduced to civilisation.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> He has a unique sense of style that is all his own.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Jaden Smith proved (once again) he's more than willing to take sartorial risks as he was spotted wearing an oversized hoodie and shorts.
> 
> The 16-year-old son of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett also displayed small amounts of facial hair on his upper lip while hitting up a bookstore in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-oversized-sweater.html#ixzz3ETcYBSwO





are they sure he had shorts on?????






Lounorada said:


> Jaden looks like he's been living in the desert for years and has just been reintroduced to civilisation.





   doesn't he always!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada posted this on facebook


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jada always was pretty, even when wearing every single piece of denim in her neighbourhood...


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jada always was pretty, even when wearing every single piece of denim in her neighbourhood...



Lol!


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jada always was pretty, even when wearing every single piece of denim in her neighbourhood...


:giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow and Jaden Smith were obviously looking forward to some Saturday night fun.

The brother and sister duo bundled up in their warmest autumn coats as they headed out in Manhattan to visit their friend Kendall Jenner.

Willow, 13, and her 16-year-old brother are close pals with Kendall, 18, and Jaden has been rumoured to be dating Kendall's younger sister Kylie, who is 17.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-chilly-New-York-City.html#ixzz3FKRMcuQo


----------



## Tivo

Jaden looks like a simpleton.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Willow has a pretty smile. 

I see Dobby got a scarf now...


----------



## morgan20

Thingofbeauty said:


> Willow has a pretty smile.
> 
> I see Dobby got a scarf now...




Ha ha Doby


----------



## Singra

Willow is looking pretty good.



Thingofbeauty said:


> Jada always was pretty, even when wearing every single piece of denim in her neighbourhood...



Lol.... I agree she is very pretty, that's why I don't get what she's done to her face/cheeks recently. She has a good bone structure and would have aged well... especially if her mom is anything to go by.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I hope Jaden is just going through the ugly teenage phase. With parents and sister like that he has no excuse looking like he is right now.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jada always was pretty,* even when wearing every single piece of denim in her neighbourhood*...



:lolots: 
She looks very like Willow in that photo.


----------



## jclaybo

why does that child on page 111 not have on any pants


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I hope Jaden is just going through the ugly teenage phase. With parents and sister like that he has no excuse looking like he is right now.





i just don't think willow is all that cute either.


----------



## bag-mania

Thingofbeauty said:


> I see Dobby got a scarf now...



And apparently he's a Gryffindor.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> And apparently he's a Gryffindor.


----------



## djsmom

This is probably an old picture but it's weird


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmmmm........^.....??????


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jada's old face!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Sway In The Morning at SiriusXM's in NYC. (October 10)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh Jada.

I'm not greedy. I'm not unreasonable.

I'll take just 15 minutes in your wardrobe and 5 in your jewellery drawer.

Fifteen minutes because I doubt much will fit me but I am DETERMINED to get something and 5 minutes because I intend to just grab by the handfuls and run.


----------



## kmh1190

She looks great in those pics above. She doesn't look so harsh/hard.


----------



## Sasha2012

Health Magazine October 2014

via Tumblr


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those boots ruined that dress


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

He looks like he's annoying


----------



## Lounorada

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Those boots ruined that dress


 
Completely. I don't think I've ever seen a worse choice of footwear for an outfit because the sweater-dress and jewellery are great. What was she/her stylist thinking


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/11...s-experienced-so-much-more-than-people-today/

Willow Smith keeps it chic in black while taking a stroll with her dog on Tuesday (October 8) in New York City.

Being a leader in the 1970&#8242;s is unlike anything a kid of the 21 century will ever experience in a lifetime, The 13-year-old actress tweeted on the same day.

A few weeks ago, Willow was spotted sharing some laughs while hanging out with a close friend at one of her favorite sushi restaurants Sugarfish in Calabasas, Calif.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> "Being a leader in the 1970&#8242;s is unlike anything a kid of the 21 century will ever experience in a lifetime, The 13-year-old actress tweeted on the same day.




Oh, thank goodness Willow is sharing her wisdom again!

We should all be grateful for every nugget of knowledge we can gain from this 13-year-old sage.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> Oh, thank goodness Willow is sharing her wisdom again!
> 
> We should all be grateful for every nugget of knowledge we can gain from this 13-year-old sage.


I really hope she goes into modelling

Nobody really reports what models say. 

Also, a recent blind item spoke about a female celebrity finally removing her horrible cheek implants. Most people guessed it was Jada. After these pics I'm willing to guess it may be true


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada posted this on facebook.







I'm having a deeply reflective Saturday.

In this picture I'm flanked by two extremely close friends of mine...Tupac and Maxine. They both died tragically not too far apart from one another. I flipped through more pictures of my youth only to come across at least 6 other friends who had been taken from this world...violently. I can't even count acquaintances. There was a time all that loss felt like the norm; today it felt unnatural, strange, downright wrong. Half of my life was surviving a war zone...genocide. I'm grateful for what I have survived. GratefuI that I can spend an evening with Fallon playing a pie in the face game. Grateful I didn't become a statistic like I often thought I would. Grateful that my own children don't have to confront the loss and violence in their neighborhood in the way their parents had to. But, I also feel helpless, a bit depressed that there are so many of us who still do. And it feels like it's only gotten and getting worse.

I'm hurting today.

Love you guys.

https://www.facebook.com/jada


----------



## twinkle.tink

Her back is amazing!

~runs off to look up back routines...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Pucci boots are fug, totally ruined what could've been a great look.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett-Smith sat down with Sway to discuss her thoughts on the public criticism her kids have faced, life with husband Will Smith and her friendship with Tupac Shakur.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/11...ie-in-the-face-during-tonight-show-watch-now/

Jada Pinkett Smith flashes a big smile while playing a game of Rock, Paper, Scissors, Pie during an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon on Friday (October 10) in New York City.

The 43-year-old actress was on the show to promote her new series Gotham, which has started airing on Fox. Watch the video below!

Earlier in the day, Jada kept it fierce in knee-high boots while making a stop at SiriusXM Studios to chat about the first season of Gotham.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> Oh, thank goodness Willow is sharing her wisdom again!
> 
> We should all be grateful for every nugget of knowledge we can gain from this 13-year-old sage.


If she would go to school...


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> If she would go to school...





................someone might listen to her and take her seriously then!


----------



## bag-mania

She doesn't need to go to a regular school. She goes to a school called LIFE! That's where you walk around town with your brother and his friends and you absorb experience. Maybe you wear unusual clothes or carry a water jug now and then. That's all the education you'll ever need.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

West Hollywood. (October 14)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Shudder. That's everything that's wrong with today's youth rolled into one scrawny body.

Jada's posting pictures of Tupac up knowing full well if he were alive today he'd give her and her hipster children a smack down


----------



## michie

Why is he always dressed like he's going scuba diving?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Why is he always dressed like he's going scuba diving?





:lolots::lolots:



i did not even look to see who posted it - i just knew it was you!!!   lawd you crack me up all the time!


he is such a tragic mess!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

michie said:


> Why is he always dressed like he's going scuba diving?





right, odd that at his age he still dresses for "adventure" like a small child


----------



## Mimi2000

He is really trying to sell those bycycle shorts. Give it up already Jaden. You're not cool enough to make this look go mainstream.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, I can't tell the boy from the girl. The only way I know is when you all refer to one as him or her. They're both shim to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the fact that Will and Jada encourage their children to creatively express themselves but  I'm always baffled when I see pics them. Jaden does the most.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I honestly just think Jaden and Willow are bored. They do nothing. They don't go to school. They have nothing to occupy their time with but being crazy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

GOTHAM Panel At PaleyFest NY on October 18, 2014 in New York City.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like a demented mix of wood elf, Ent and chicken hawk with that sad combination of talon like nails, burlap sack dress and Robinson Crusoe shoes. 

At least her cheeks seem to have settled.

Why is she all over the news suddenly?


----------



## Tivo

How convenient that her "hands off" parenting style frees her up focus on her career and interests. Meanwhile her poor kids are lost.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *She looks like a demented mix of wood elf, Ent and chicken hawk with that sad combination of talon like nails, burlap sack dress and Robinson Crusoe shoes. *
> 
> At least her cheeks seem to have settled.
> 
> Why is she all over the news suddenly?




the more i read that the funnier it gets!!!! :lolots:




Tivo said:


> How convenient that her "hands off" parenting style frees her up focus on her career and interests. Meanwhile her poor kids are lost.





they remind me of kids i went to school with - "loving" parents that gave them anything except their time.  and of course we would think how lucky they were - until you got a change to know them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yes to those Alaia sandals in the latest pics, her shoe game rarely dissapoints.

I'd love to see her go back to a pixie cut, it looks so fab on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jaden's new video, Kylie Jenner makes a cameo.


----------



## Junkenpo

I am afraid to watch that.:couch:    Someone give me a review!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Junkenpo said:


> I am afraid to watch that.:couch:    Someone give me a review!


Me too!


----------



## bag-princess

i swear he looks more like Wiz Khalifa's love child than Will's!!!!   he is just missing all the tat's but he has hid "daddy's" hair!!


----------



## NovemberRain

Jada is killing it as Fish Mooney on the show "Gotham". I didn't recognise her at first.


----------



## MarieG

NovemberRain said:


> Jada is killing it as Fish Mooney on the show "Gotham". I didn't recognise her at first.



Same here! She's doing a brilliant job!


----------



## Sasha2012

cristyloe said:


> how do you guys describe Jaden's style?



nonexistent
boy lost at sea
dazed and confused
transitional
try hard


----------



## Junkenpo

cristyloe said:


> how do you guys describe Jaden's style?




_what_ style?  Goofy clothing choices to fit in or trying to stand out does not make for "a style".  You need people to see _you_ first and not just what you are wearing. 

It's tough growing up in the public eye.  I often get the sense that Jaden is probably overcompensating because of who his father is.  Will Smith radiates charm and his humor comes across as self-deprecatingly confident whether in film or in person. Jaden lacks that.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> _what_ style?  Goofy clothing choices to fit in or trying to stand out does not make for "a style".  You need people to see _you_ first and not just what you are wearing.
> 
> It's tough growing up in the public eye. * I often get the sense that Jaden is probably overcompensating because of who his father is. * Will Smith radiates charm and his humor comes across as self-deprecatingly confident whether in film or in person. Jaden lacks that.





THIS!


he thinks he is - or should be! - all that just because of who his father his.   his does all that weird stuff to get the attention.  like wearing that stupid costume to kim's wedding!  otherwise nobody would mention him unless he was in a pic with his parents.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/26/willow-jaden-smith-show-off-their-musical-talents-in-nyc/

Willow Smith gets lost in the music while performing live on stage during the Fader-Converse event at Rubber Tracks on Saturday evening (October 25) in New York City.

Also hitting the stage at the big bash was the 13-year-old actress brother Jaden and singer SZA.

Earlier that same day, Jaden caught a departing flight out of the Los Angeles International Airport.

If I Die In My Flannel Will You Write My Poems On Tylers 5 Panels And Jesusus Sandals This Plane Is Just To Much To Handle, Jaden tweeted that same week.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sigh


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh




I did the exact same thing!! LOL
Bless his heart - he is such an idiot!


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, to be the talentless offspring of rich, famous people!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Oh, to be the talentless offspring of rich, famous people!



I'm not sure. I actually think they have talent, it's just that they're obnoxious.


----------



## bag-mania

^I think you may be giving them too much credit.

There are many teenagers who are creative, have vivid imaginations, and say interesting things. Only their parents can't afford to buy them movie roles (such as a Karate Kid remake).


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Willow has beautiful hands.

And there is no doubt in my mind that she is talented. Anybody that saw her perform Rihanna's Only girl in the world on Ellen can't be in any doubt of that.

I get the feeling that she's trying to avoid the famewh0ring to some extent though. She's at the awkward stage now but I can see signs of striking beauty in her. That plus her singing talents would be enough to keep her on the media front burner if she was actively trying. Plus I suspect she can act as well.

I think she may be a still water that runs deep and that she may end up being a surprise.

Her brother however...


----------



## pink1

I really dislike him.


----------



## Lounorada

Jaden is looking like a hobo Waldo in that get-up. Fool Willow is beautiful and looks cute in those pictures.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, if I saw him in the airport on his scooter/suitcase with his Harry Potter scarf and that dim light-bulb look on his face, I'd probably do my best to knock him over.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/01...ep-jaden-smith-hangs-with-moises-mateo-arias/

*Willow Smith Drops 'III' EP; Jaden Smith Hangs With Moises & Mateo Arias*

Check out the cover for Willow Smiths new EP, III!

The EP is available in the Google Play Music store exclusively as a free download for a limited time in the US and will also be available via All Access, Google Plays music streaming service; and includes three tracks: 8&#8243;, 9&#8243; feat. SZA and Flowers.

Willows older brother, Jaden was also spotted out earlier in the week with good friends and brothers Moises and Mateo Arias in Hollywood.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is he in pain?


----------



## bag-mania

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is he in pain?




Only if being a goober is painful.


----------



## Pia Ismea

"She's at the awkward stage now but I can see signs of striking beauty in her." 

ITA, if she doesn't start playing with "enhancements". 

Jayden is still just a goofy kid and will hopefully mature into? I don't know...


----------



## ByeKitty

I'll give them a pass for now as they're both awkward teenagers, but I find both of them very unlikeable and I hope they grow out of that a little!


----------



## Junkenpo

I think I wouldn't feel as annoyed by Jaden if he didn't try quite so hard to be "stylish". It's like he's mixing stuff to try and show on the edge he is, but it just winds up coming across as little-boy-lost.  He should just wear jeans and a shirt, either a nice t-shirt (that fits!) or a button down or polo style.   No thug wear, no drop crotch.   Then when he gets styled for important events, he can try stuff and people will think he's adventurous and not an everyday try hard.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> *I think I wouldn't feel as annoyed by Jaden if he didn't try quite so hard to be "stylish".* It's like he's mixing stuff to try and show on the edge he is, but it just winds up coming across as little-boy-lost.  He should just wear jeans and a shirt, either a nice t-shirt (that fits!) or a button down or polo style.   No thug wear, no drop crotch.   Then when he gets styled for important events, he can try stuff and people will think he's adventurous and not an everyday try hard.





i agree with you.  willow seems to know who she is and is comfortable in her own skin. but jaden always looks like he is trying so hard to make people think he is as entertaining and together as will was at his age.  and yes i get that he is still young and trying to find his way but that is just it.  he needs to find HIS way.


----------



## bag-princess

i know people say it ain't bragging if it's true - IF it is true!!!!   she is always bragging about their supposed love life.   and who in their right mind wears that much jewerly to bed to sleep in???  but......you rarely see her in any when she is posing for the paps.  girl bye!



*'Will takes pics of me in my sleep': Jada Pinkett Smith shares naked bedroom shot... and reveals a little too much information*




They have been open about the secret to the their successful marriage in the past.
However, it might be time for Jada Pinkett Smith to hold back on sharing every little detail about her husband Will.
On  Saturday, Jada shared a very intimate bedroom snap of herself without  clothing, which she said was taken by her partner of 15 years.


'I  discovered the sexiest secret the other day,' Jada began. 'My husband  takes pics of me in my sleep. He has a whole stash he revealed to me and  I really enjoyed getting a glimpse of myself through his eyes.'
'I had to share one with you guys. Life is art. Life is beauty.'
But perhaps talk of her husbands 'stash' of pictures of his wife is best kept just between the two of them.






The couple,  who got married in 1997, previously revealed that they believe it's  important to spend some time alone with one another in order to keep  their romance alive, but they would rather bond at their house than sit  in a luxury restaurant surrounded by people watching them.
Speaking  in October's issue of Health magazine, Jada said: 'A lot of times,  we'll do it [have a date] at the house because when we go out it can be a  little hectic.'
The  loved-up duo - who have 16-year-old son Jaden and 13-year-old daughter  Willow together - thoroughly enjoy setting up a tent in their garden and  chilling out under the stars while sipping on glasses of wine.




She  explained: 'We have different places around our yard where we like to  set up a little Arabian tent, pillows, wine and cheese, candlelight.  Will likes really thought out productions.'
Meanwhile,  the 42-year-old actress recently admitted she is 'ecstatic' about the  way her 17-year marriage with the 45-year-old hunk has evolved over  time.
She  said previously: 'Will, to me, encompasses everything. It's almost as  if calling him "my husband" is too small of a word for what he means in  my life ... I think I had a very stuck idea of what a husband looks  like, what a wife should be.'
'Once  I broke all of that, a whole new world opened for me and man, oh, man, I  got to see him in all his glory. And so that's what it's evolved into.  And I'm just ecstatic about it.'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bedroom-shot-reveals-little-information.html
​


----------



## ByeKitty

Anything to stay in the news...


----------



## Tivo

Love how the covers and pillows are so strategically placed. Jada ain't fooling nobody.


----------



## berrydiva

Not necessary to share bu such is the culture of oversharing nowadays.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> She  said previously: *'Will, to me, encompasses everything. It's almost as  if calling him "my husband" is too small of a word for what he means in  my life *... I think I had a very stuck idea of what a husband looks  like, what a wife should be.'
> *'Once  I broke all of that, a whole new world opened for me and man, oh, man, I  got to see him in all his glory. *And so that's what it's evolved into. And I'm just ecstatic about it.'



Oh, gag. I'd excuse that kind of extreme gushing from a newlywed, but not from someone who has been married 17 years. It comes off as phony, like so much else about this family.


----------



## AEGIS

I think they're just Scientology brats.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Love how the covers and pillows are so strategically placed. *Jada ain't fooling nobody*.





for real!!
she tries to hard to paint such a pretty and perfect picture.  if we believe her - she and will go around humping like rabid rabbits!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Only interest this awakes is in the chains.

Firstly, who sleeps in that much jewellery, especially around their neck!??!!

Other than that, this has heightened my desire to have 5 minutes alone with her jewellery.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ugh.  Overshare.  It's one thing to pose for magazines, on the red carpet... getting papped, etc.  It's something else entirely to say "this happened privately but I'm going to make it public".  No. Just keep it private, please. 

I don't disbelieve that a long-term married couple still has the hots for each other, but I also don't care.


----------



## Lounorada

Junkenpo said:


> Ugh.  Overshare.  It's one thing to pose for magazines, on the red carpet... getting papped, etc.  It's something else entirely to say "this happened privately but I'm going to make it public".  No. Just keep it private, please.
> 
> I don't disbelieve that a long-term married couple still has the hots for each other, but I also don't care.


This!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only 14-years-old, so she clearly wasn't around in the Nineties.

But Willow Smith looked to that past decade for style inspiration on Friday.

The daughter of Will and Jada Pinkett Smith was spotted in a colourful tattoo choker necklace and low-rise wide-leg jeans as she stepped out in Calabasas, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-wide-leg-jeans-steps-LA.html#ixzz3IjJUhLul


----------



## Tivo

Wiz?


----------



## Junkenpo

She looks age appropriate, which is nice. Jeans, shirt, boots. Keeping it simple and comfortable. Her brother needs to figure this out.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Wiz?


----------



## bag-princess

*Willow and Jaden Smith Only Like Their Own Music, Think "Normal School" Makes Kids "Depressed"*





Well, okay then! Will and Jada Pinkett Smith's kids, Willow and Jaden Smith, have developed some serious self esteem. The siblings sat down with the _New York Times _and discussed everything from how they only like their own music to how they think "normal" school makes kids depressed.




"Were just trying to make music that we think is cool," Jaden, 16, told the Times when asked about his album _Cool Tapes Vol. 2_.  "We dont think a lot of the music out there is that cool. So we make  our own music. We dont have any song that we like to listen to on the  Pacific Coast Highway by any other artist, you know?" Willow, 14, who  made a name for herself when she released "Whip My Hair" in 2010, added:  "Thats what I do with novels. *Therere no novels that I like to read  so I write my own novels, and then I read them again, and its the best  thing.":weird:*






The two also have a strong  opinion when it comes to education. After revealing they're currently  reading "Quantum physics and ancient texts," Jaden said: "Heres the  deal: School is not authentic because it ends. Its not true, its not  real. Our learning will never end. The school that we go to every single  morning, we will continue to go to*Kids who go to normal school are so  teenagery, so angstYou never learn anything in school."*

 Kylie Jenner's  BFF added, for example, "Think about how many car accidents happen every  day. Drivers ed? Whats up? I still havent been to drivers ed  because if everybody I know has been in an accident, I cant see how  drivers ed is really helping them out."  







Willow, who said she attended  "normal" school for a year, agreed with her older brother and added that  "it was the best experience but the worst experience [because] I was,  like, 'Oh, now I know why kids are so depressed.'" 
 One thing they do believe in,  however, is the practice of meditation. "Breathing is meditation; life  is a meditation. You have to breathe in order to live, so breathing is  how you get in touch with the sacred space of your heart," Willow  explained of their belief in "prana energy."




So what do Will's kids want to accomplish in life? "I have a goal to be  just the most craziest person of all time," Jaden said. "And when I say  craziest, I mean, like, I want to do like Olympic-level things. I want  to be the most durable person on the planet." 













https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/wi...n-music-think-normal-003000928-us-weekly.html












i don't know weather i should  or :cry:  after reading this bull!


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, barf. Both kids believe they are the most special of snowflakes, don't they? So much ego packed in such young packages.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, that's a marketing fail for Xenu and education philosophies


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Oh, barf. Both kids believe they are the most special of snowflakes, don't they? So much ego packed in such young packages.


yes, that was my reaction

It's a shame - their dad made it as a huge star because he seemed relatable - a nice, funny guy
Now he and his wife have managed to raise a couple of egomaniacs

:


----------



## Junkenpo

That is so hilarious.  You know they will either grow up to be Kanye-West-brand-crazy or they will actually_ grow up _and cringe hard at the things they used to say.  

I'm just glad that all the most embarrassing things I've thought when I was an adolescent stayed thoughts and weren't part of an interview for public consumption that will be available for dang near FOREVER.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> That is so hilarious.  You know they will either grow up to be Kanye-West-brand-crazy* or they will actually grow up and cringe hard at the things they used to say.  *
> 
> I'm just glad that all the most embarrassing things I've thought when I was an adolescent stayed thoughts and weren't part of an interview for public consumption that will be available for dang near FOREVER.







i seriously doubt that.  anyone who reads jada's thoughts on parenting and raising kids does not have to wonder why they are like this!


----------



## Lounorada

What the f...? No wonder they're such good  friends with Kendull and Kylie- they are all a bunch of pretentious fools who just do nothing all day but feed their huge egos.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Wtf is Kylie talking about? Lord help us


----------



## lulu212121

bag-princess said:


> *Willow and Jaden Smith Only Like Their Own Music, Think "Normal School" Makes Kids "Depressed"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner's  BFF added, for example, *"Think about how many car accidents happen every  day. Drivers ed? Whats up? I still havent been to drivers ed  because if everybody I know has been in an accident, I cant see how  drivers ed is really helping them out."  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do Will's kids want to accomplish in life? "I have a goal to be  just the most craziest person of all time," Jaden said. "And when I say  craziest, I mean, like, I want to do like Olympic-level things. I want  to be the most durable person on the planet."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/wi...n-music-think-normal-003000928-us-weekly.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know weather i should  or :cry:  after reading this bull!




Well...he may have a point about Driver Education! LOL!!!


I can't believe Will & Jada let these 2 talk like this.


----------



## bag-princess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Wtf is Kylie talking about? Lord help us






it wasn't kylie - it was jaden!   "Kylie Jenner's  BFF"


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Isn't Kylie always crashing and she's being homeschooled as well?

Will and Jada better leave a d@mned healthy trust fund for these two where they only get the money in intervals because they sound like the kind of fools to donate all their inheritance to the first charlatan that come their way with a talking frog to sell


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bag-princess said:


> it wasn't kylie - it was jaden!   "Kylie Jenner's  BFF"



Ok thanks...but I'm sure she would say something equally stupid.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao 

Quote:
And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
&#8216;When they&#8217;re in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But they&#8217;re shocked by this harsh world &#8230; As they grow up, they start losing.&#8217;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

talldrnkofwater said:


> This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao
> 
> Quote:
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> &#8216;When they&#8217;re in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But they&#8217;re shocked by this harsh world &#8230; As they grow up, they start losing.&#8217;


Now how many babies did she interview for them to have told her this...? I am so disappointed in Will and Jada for raising these two...whatever they are.


----------



## bag-mania

talldrnkofwater said:


> This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao
> 
> Quote:
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.



Ah, classic! Willow's glorious musings should be collected and put in a book. Her daddy can pay to publish it for his incredibly gifted girl.

I wonder if Will has enough money to insulate the kids from the real world for their whole lives? It would be a shame if Willow ever has to face the reality that her deep thoughts are not that deep.


----------



## Kitty S.

bag-mania said:


> Oh, barf. Both kids believe they are the most special of snowflakes, don't they? So much ego packed in such young packages.




You spoke my thoughts &#128522;



bag-mania said:


> Ah, classic! Willow's glorious musings should be collected and put in a book. Her daddy can pay to publish it for his incredibly gifted girl.
> 
> I wonder if Will has enough money to insulate the kids from the real world for their whole lives? It would be a shame if Willow ever has to face the reality that her deep thoughts are not that deep.




Have the same musings too &#128516;


----------



## bag-princess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Ok thanks...but I'm sure she would say something equally stupid.





talldrnkofwater said:


> This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao
> 
> Quote:
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.





bag-mania said:


> *Ah, classic! Willow's glorious musings should be collected and put in a book. *Her daddy can pay to publish it for his incredibly gifted girl.
> 
> I wonder if Will has enough money to insulate the kids from the real world for their whole lives? It would be a shame if Willow ever has to face the reality that her deep thoughts are not that deep.






oh lawd!  you have put that out in the universe now.  just watch. it's coming - if those jenner girls think they can "write" a book i am shocked willow has not!


----------



## Swanky

Are they on drugs. . . in a cult!? This is not rational thinking. . . 


*Quantum physics, their ability to control time and why school is useless: Inside the bizarre world of Will Smith's children Willow, 14 and Jaden, 16*


*The ranting interview with the siblings was published by T Magazine*
*T**hey talk about themes in their music and what books they are reading*
*Pair admitted they do not think a lot of music 'out there' is cool *
*Willow said there are no novels she likes, so she writes her own  *





 They are certainly advanced despite their tender years, thanks to their precocious talent and famous parents.
But even their grown-up fans will be left scratching their heads after reading a new interview the children of Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith.
Willow, 14, and Jaden, 16, sat down with T Magazine to discuss Prana energy (meditation), school being overrated and how Willow possesses the ability to control time.
The siblings also rant about how 'life is meditation' and how babies 'remember' when they are born. 







 


Radical thinkers: Jaden Smith, 16, and Willow Smith, 14, talk quantum physics, their ability to control time and why school is useless in the new issue of The New York Times Style Magazine T

First off, the pair reveal in the interview that Willow is currently reading 'quantum physics' while Jaden reveals he is glossing over an 'ancient text' called The Ancient Secret of the Flower Life [that] cant be pre-dated'.


The interviewer then asks the pair what themes 'recur' in their music, to which Jaden replies 'the melancholiness of the ocean; the melancholiness of everything else' while Willow describes the feeling of being in a 'holographic reality that a higher consciousness made'. 
 'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please. Thats how I know it doesn't exist.'

Willow  


It is not surprising, that they both confess they've already had enough of going to school like normal teenagers.
'I went to school for one year. It was the best experience but the worst experience,' Willow admitted.
'The best experience because I was, like, "Oh, now I know why kids are so depressed." But it was the worst experience because I was depressed,' she added.
While Jaden took aim at Driver's Ed, suggesting that the amount of car accidents that happen prove school isn't working.
'You never learn anything in school. Think about how many car accidents happen every day. Drivers ed? Whats up?' he said. 




 


'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please': Willow claims she can control time in a new interview with T Magazine 






 

	SHARE PICTURE       


Copy link to paste in your message








Bookworm: Jaden is currently reading The Ancient Secret of the Flower of Life and 'ancient texts; things that cant be pre-dated'

'I still havent been to drivers ed because if everybody I know has been in an accident, I cant see how drivers ed is really helping them out.'
Jaden added: 'Heres the deal: School is not authentic because it ends. Its not true, its not real.'
'Our learning will never end. The school that we go to every single morning, we will continue to go to.'
Willow then rather bizarrely claims that time is a concept that she can control with her mind.
Therere no novels that I like to read so I write my own novels 

Willow  


'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please,' she says. 'Thats how I know it doesn't exist.'
And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
'When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.'
Discussing honesty, Willow goes on to suggest that she has started 'caring less and less about what your own mind thinks' in a bid to stop her feeling sad.
Jaden agrees by saying: 'Exactly. Because your mind has a duality to it. So when one thought goes into your mind, its not just one thought, it has to bounce off both hemispheres of the brain.' 
The pair also admitted that they do not think a lot of music 'out there' is cool while Willow claimed that because she doesn't like novels, she writes her own.
'Willows been writing her own novels since she was six', Jaden then says.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2838649/Willow-Jaden-Smith-bizarre-interview-yet.html#ixzz3JQt0MyAc


----------



## Lounorada

talldrnkofwater said:


> This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao
> 
> Quote:
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.


 





They are speaking complete gibberish, nothing makes sense. They clearly need to be in  school because whatever they are doing is... uhm, not working.  SMH


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That is a struggle side eye if ever there was one


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are they on drugs. . . in a cult!? This is not rational thinking. . .



Not drugs, but I suppose a case could be made for the cult aspect. I'm guessing they have been raised to believe they are part of the Scientology elite. Therefore, they are privy to information about the universe that the rest of us common folk are just too ignorant to comprehend.


----------



## Swanky

I was being dramatic. . .  
sort of  lol! 
It isn't healthy IMO though. . .  their "parents" are doing them no favors.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I knew they were crazy, but I didn't realize they were that genuinely crazy. I thought they just tweeted psuedo-philosophical bs.

They'll be fine. Their parents will set them up with careers and leave them millions.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lol @ Willow bring able to make time go fast or slow.  I need that capability because time seems to b od'ing way too fast for me.


----------



## Singra

So f**king happy I never had a public platform as a teenager.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> This gem of a quote is also part of that article.  Lmao
> 
> Quote:
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.





Thingofbeauty said:


> Now how many babies did she interview for them to have told her this...? I am so disappointed in Will and Jada for raising these two...whatever they are.



:giggles:


----------



## Singra

Check out this awesome sauce... the Jaden Willow Smith poetry generator


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are they on drugs. . . in a cult!? This is not rational thinking. . .
> 
> 
> *Quantum physics, their ability to control time and why school is useless: Inside the bizarre world of Will Smith's children Willow, 14 and Jaden, 16*
> 
> 
> *The ranting interview with the siblings was published by T Magazine*
> *T**hey talk about themes in their music and what books they are reading*
> *Pair admitted they do not think a lot of music 'out there' is cool *
> *Willow said there are no novels she likes, so she writes her own  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are certainly advanced despite their tender years, thanks to their precocious talent and famous parents.
> But even their grown-up fans will be left scratching their heads after reading a new interview the children of Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith.
> Willow, 14, and Jaden, 16, sat down with T Magazine to discuss Prana energy (meditation), school being overrated and how Willow possesses the ability to control time.
> The siblings also rant about how 'life is meditation' and how babies 'remember' when they are born.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/18/233F3FB700000578-0-Radical_thinkers_Jaden_Smith_16_and_Willow_Smith_14_talk_quantum-134_1416271222988.jpg
> 
> 
> Radical thinkers: Jaden Smith, 16, and Willow Smith, 14, talk quantum physics, their ability to control time and why school is useless in the new issue of The New York Times Style Magazine T
> 
> First off, the pair reveal in the interview that Willow is currently reading 'quantum physics' while Jaden reveals he is glossing over an 'ancient text' called The Ancient Secret of the Flower Life [that] cant be pre-dated'.
> 
> 
> The interviewer then asks the pair what themes 'recur' in their music, to which Jaden replies 'the melancholiness of the ocean; the melancholiness of everything else' while Willow describes the feeling of being in a 'holographic reality that a higher consciousness made'.
> 'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please. Thats how I know it doesn't exist.'
> 
> Willow
> 
> 
> It is not surprising, that they both confess they've already had enough of going to school like normal teenagers.
> 'I went to school for one year. It was the best experience but the worst experience,' Willow admitted.
> 'The best experience because I was, like, "Oh, now I know why kids are so depressed." But it was the worst experience because I was depressed,' she added.
> While Jaden took aim at Driver's Ed, suggesting that the amount of car accidents that happen prove school isn't working.
> 'You never learn anything in school. Think about how many car accidents happen every day. Drivers ed? Whats up?' he said.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/18/233F3FBF00000578-0-_I_mean_time_for_me_I_can_make_it_go_slow_or_fast_however_I_plea-135_1416271227524.jpg
> 
> 
> 'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please': Willow claims she can control time in a new interview with T Magazine
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/18/233F3FC300000578-0-Bookworm_Jaden_is_currently_reading_The_Ancient_Secret_of_the_Fl-136_1416271232167.jpg
> 
> SHARE PICTURE
> 
> 
> Copy link to paste in your message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookworm: Jaden is currently reading The Ancient Secret of the Flower of Life and 'ancient texts; things that cant be pre-dated'
> 
> '*I still havent been to drivers ed because if everybody I know has been in an accident, I cant see how drivers ed is really helping them out*.'
> Jaden added: 'Heres the deal: School is not authentic because it ends. Its not true, its not real.'
> 'Our learning will never end. The school that we go to every single morning, we will continue to go to.'
> Willow then rather bizarrely claims that time is a concept that she can control with her mind.
> Therere no novels that I like to read so I write my own novels
> 
> Willow
> 
> 
> 'I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please,' she says. 'Thats how I know it doesn't exist.'
> And despite only being fourteen years old, Willow already misses her days as a newborn.
> 'When theyre in the stomach, [babies are] so aware, putting all their bones together, putting all their ligaments together. But theyre shocked by this harsh world  As they grow up, they start losing.'
> *Discussing honesty, Willow goes on to suggest that she has started 'caring less and less about what your own mind thinks' in a bid to stop her feeling sad*.
> *Jaden agrees by saying: 'Exactly. Because your mind has a duality to it. So when one thought goes into your mind, its not just one thought, it has to bounce off both hemispheres of the brain.'*
> *The pair also admitted that they do not think a lot of music 'out there' is cool while Willow claimed that because she doesn't like novels, she writes her own*.
> '*Willows been writing her own novels since she was six', *Jaden then says.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2838649/Willow-Jaden-Smith-bizarre-interview-yet.html#ixzz3JQt0MyAc




I am not even going to attempt to understand this foolishness! Will & Jada really, really need to do better.


----------



## Tivo

And this is the danger of letting kids raise themselves and not go to school. Should serve as a warning.


----------



## Singra

^^ Wait you're not a fan of their casual prose and interest in meta-physics? How can that be? After all the Smiths have done to gift us with their children's genius... gee...neeeee...uss.  




~Fabulousity~ said:


> I am not even going to attempt to understand this foolishness! *Will & Jada really, really need to do better.*



Maybe they had Matthew Mcconaughey babysit for them... time is a flat circle y'all.


----------



## bag-mania

> The pair  also admitted that they do not think a lot of music 'out there' is cool  while Willow claimed that because she doesn't like novels, she writes  her own.
> 'Willow&#8217;s been writing her own novels since she was six', Jaden then says.


Poor Willow! All of humanity's literature to choose from and nothing has ever been written that she likes. I might take her more seriously if I thought she had ever been inside a library, or even a bookstore.

It's clear they have raised from birth to think their s*it doesn't stink. They are living proof that it isn't good to have too much self-esteem.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> Poor Willow! All of humanity's literature to choose from and nothing has ever been written that she likes. I might take her more seriously if I thought she had ever been inside a library, or even a bookstore.
> 
> It's clear they have raised from birth to think their s*it doesn't stink. They are living proof that it isn't good to have too much self-esteem.


I just&#8230;I just can't.

While I think Willow has some intelligence you cannot consider yourself a writer when the body of your work that's been critically acclaimed consists of such literary nuggets as "I whip my hair back and forth" mmmkay?!


----------



## NicolesCloset

talldrnkofwater said:


> Lol @ Willow bring able to make time go fast or slow.  I need that capability because time seems to b od'ing way too fast for me.



My thoughts exactly! At 14, time goes by any way you please. Let's see if she can control time once she hits adulthood


----------



## AEGIS

time moves fast and slow when you're high
i have it on good authority yall


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> time moves fast and slow when you're high
> i have it on good authority yall


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Poor Willow! *All of humanity's literature to choose from and nothing has ever been written that she likes.* I might take her more seriously if I thought she had ever been inside a library, or even a bookstore.
> 
> It's clear they have raised from birth to think their s*it doesn't stink. They are living proof that it isn't good to have too much self-esteem.




THIS!!! 

she is a complete fool to even say this!  if she had gone to school she would know about some of the greatest books ever written.  and no - contrary to what she thinks her stuff would not be included in that list!




AEGIS said:


> time moves fast and slow when you're high
> i have it on good authority yall





yes indeed.


----------



## bag-princess

*3 - Willow on Her Classic Hit, "Whip My Hair"*
 "'Whip My Hair' was a great thing. When I look back I think, *Wow, I  did so much for young black girls and girls around the world.* Telling  them that they can be themselves and to not be afraid to be themselves.  And Im doing that now but in a whole different way, coming from source  energy and universal truths," she said about her and her brother's new  music.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> *3 - Willow on Her Classic Hit, "Whip My Hair"*
> "'Whip My Hair' was a great thing. When I look back I think, *Wow, I  did so much for young black girls and girls around the world.* Telling  them that they can be themselves and to not be afraid to be themselves.  And Im doing that now but in a whole different way, coming from source  energy and universal truths," she said about her and her brother's new  music.


Her&#8230;CLASSIC hit&#8230;?

She did so much for WHO now?

This whole interview has me thinking about the fact Jada and Tupac were close. I wonder what he'd say about "Whip my Hair" and how these fluffy unicorns have turned out. Jada was supposed to be one of the more intelligent ones.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> HerCLASSIC hit?
> 
> She did so much for WHO now?
> 
> *This whole interview has me thinking about the fact Jada and Tupac were close*. I wonder what he'd say about "Whip my Hair" and how these fluffy unicorns have turned out. Jada was supposed to be one of the more intelligent ones.





you know i often wonder about that,too when she says things that are just so out there about her and the kids from her own mouth.


----------



## nycmom

Singra said:


> So f**king happy I never had a public platform as a teenager.



Seriously! and that the adults in my life were there to ground me (ha literally sometimes!) when I needed it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Singra said:


> ^^ Wait you're not a fan of their casual prose and interest in meta-physics? How can that be? After all the Smiths have done to gift us with their children's genius... gee...neeeee...uss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they had Matthew Mcconaughey babysit for them...* time is a flat circle y'all.*



:giggles:



bag-mania said:


> Poor Willow! All of humanity's literature to choose from and nothing has ever been written that she likes. I might take her more seriously if I thought she had ever been inside a library, or even a bookstore.
> 
> It's clear they have raised from birth to think their s*it doesn't stink. *They are living proof that it isn't good to have too much self-esteem*.




Yes and Yes


----------



## bag-mania

Best online quiz I've seen this month: "Who Said It, Will Smiths Kids or L. Ron Hubbard?" 

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/11/jaden-willow-l-ron-hubbard-quote-quiz.html


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Best online quiz I've seen this month:* "Who Said It, Will Smiths Kids or L. Ron Hubbard?" *
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/11/jaden-willow-l-ron-hubbard-quote-quiz.html






as my grandmother would say - same difference!!:giggles:


----------



## michie

Why the hell did I let y'all lure me in here??? I wonder if ppl still want a "Will & Jada type of love", especially if you can end up a being a weird swinger with kooky *** kids...No, thank you.


----------



## knasarae

I have nothing nice to say... nothing.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> time moves fast and slow when you're high
> i have it on good authority yall



winner!


----------



## Sassys

Jada's 61yr old mother 

Get it girl!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, sh!t! She looks phenomenal. Look at what taking good care of yourself (and bomb genes) can do. Love it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Jada's 61yr old mother
> 
> Get it girl!!!















She looks INCREDIBLE.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That's amazing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Jada's 61yr old mother
> 
> Get it girl!!!




WTF!??!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good grief. She's fit and ready to either run a marathon or kick some a$$ !  Amazing.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Insane body, for any age.  

Found a vintage pic of her and Jada


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

61 and abs better than mine, no hate here!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> Insane body, for any age.
> 
> Found a vintage pic of her and Jada
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/34/91/22/3491229f41cdaf804c18bbefd77d92d7.jpg


What a beautiful woman.

I have always thought Jada was beautiful but her mom has a special quality to her, there's no doubt.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada's mom is so fit. She honestly looks younger now than she did in 1994.

Her mom is in the black and it looks like Jada's aunt or some other family member is in the white.


----------



## Singra

That is FANTASTIC dna!


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> That is FANTASTIC dna!




that is why i can't see why she would even think it was necessary to touch her face!!  look at the evidence - it ain't necessary!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> that is why i can't see why she would even think it was necessary to touch her face!!  look at the evidence - it ain't necessary!


She's suffering from beauty gluttony. Already possessed of so much beauty yet greedy and wants to possess more. Usually ends with them being messed up in the face.


----------



## buzzytoes

My personal favorite quote was that thoughts have duality because they bounce of both hemispheres in the brain. The things I never knew. Thanks Jaden!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

buzzytoes said:


> My personal favorite quote was that thoughts have duality because they bounce of both hemispheres in the brain. The things I never knew. Thanks Jaden!




Well how did I miss THAT gem?


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's suffering from beauty gluttony. Already possessed of so much beauty yet greedy and wants to possess more. Usually ends with them being messed up in the face.


Girl, you just spit some 100% truth in that statement.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> Girl, you just spit some 100% truth in that statement.


I don't understand how anybody as lovely as Jada would say hey. I'm good looking. My mom is as beautiful now as when she was young. Let me go jack up my face!


----------



## bag-mania

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't understand how anybody as lovely as Jada would say hey. I'm good looking. My mom is as beautiful now as when she was young. Let me go jack up my face!




Unrealistic expectations? Maybe she stares in the mirror and sees tiny imperfections that no one else but her can see. She wouldn't be the first celebrity to never be satisfied with what she has.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thingofbeauty said:


> Well how did I miss THAT gem?



It was at the very end of the article. I actually snorted.


----------



## Singra

buzzytoes said:


> *My personal favorite quote was that thoughts have duality because they bounce of both hemispheres in the brain. *The things I never knew. Thanks Jaden!



Me too  ... although I was disappointed not to find out what Jaden's version of the opposite of an apple was... reality being what it is and all I can't just assume it was an orange.  





bag-princess said:


> that is why i can't see why she would even think it was necessary to touch her face!!  look at the evidence - it ain't necessary!



I know right!!!




Thingofbeauty said:


> She's suffering from beauty gluttony. Already possessed of so much beauty yet greedy and wants to possess more. Usually ends with them being messed up in the face.



^^  I kinda love the way you see the world. 





bag-mania said:


> Unrealistic expectations? Maybe she stares in the mirror and sees tiny imperfections that no one else but her can see. She wouldn't be the first celebrity to never be satisfied with what she has.



There's always the ol' peer group pressure thing... if she lives in LA I imagine there's no shortage of friends singing it's praises and greedy doctors insisting on "preventative measures". 

Many procedures are no longer as invasive as they used to be and there are people giving it a go who in the past may have been scared away by it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> Unrealistic expectations? Maybe she stares in the mirror and sees tiny imperfections that no one else but her can see. She wouldn't be the first celebrity to never be satisfied with what she has.


I can see it. I just can't understand it, you know?


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Jada's 61yr old mother
> 
> Get it girl!!!




I legit can't stop staring.......killing it. she looks no older than 50 to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/13/jaden-smith-is-mgids-most-clickable-male-celebrity-of-2014/

*Jaden Smith Is MGID's Most Clickable Male Celebrity of 2014*

Jaden Smith flashes a peace sign while heading to a movie on Thursday evening (December 11) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 16-year-old entertainer just earned the distinction of being the most clickable male celebrity across MGIDs more than 3,000 partner entertainment websites.

Celebrity click factor is derived from an algorithm that aggregates data on user engagement and virality among millions of visitors to entertainment, lifestyle and sports publishers.

Rounding out the top five of other clickable male celebrities are Jim Parsons, Jason Statham, Ben Affleck, and Dwayne The Rock Johnson.


----------



## Sasha2012

Baby, it may be cold outside but that does not mean you cannot turn heads.

Jada Pinkett Smith clearly knows this and was hard to miss as she headed to the gym in New York on Tuesday while her hair and her jacket battled it out for supremacy.

The 43-year-old wore her impressive gold highlighted locks out and flowing as she and a male friend walked through Tribeca.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-free-braves-cold-hit-gym.html#ixzz3M6sEg7lq


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> Baby, it may be cold outside but that does not mean you cannot turn heads.
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith clearly knows this and was hard to miss as she headed to the gym in New York on Tuesday while her hair and her jacket battled it out for supremacy.
> 
> The 43-year-old wore her impressive gold highlighted locks out and flowing as she and a male friend walked through Tribeca.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-free-braves-cold-hit-gym.html#ixzz3M6sEg7lq



She looks cute/good here! Love the hair!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/30...her-amazing-abs-in-a-sexy-swimsuit-for-shape/

Jada Pinkett-Smith looks unbelievably amazing showing off her abs in a sexy swimsuit on the cover of Shape magazines latest issue.

Heres what 43-year-old Gotham star had to share with the mag:

On having a hot body: When my husband of almost 20 years cant take his eyes off me? Thats amazing. But the number one reason I go to the gym is because it keeps me sane; I can deal with whatevers coming at me.

On being five feet tall and having a ton of self confidence: Its an internal thing. I know that Im petite but I never think like I am, ever. The truth is, there are times when I feel as big and tall as Will!

On her upbringing: Often we feel in order to be strong we have to take on male attributes. I grew up on the streets of Baltimore and had to put out an energy that said, You do not want to mess with me. But Im okay. I feel safe nowI can focus on love, compassion, openness, and yes, vulnerability.


----------



## Lounorada

She has an incredible body. Work it Jada!
Although, her hair on the cover has her looking like the lion from The Wizard of Oz...


----------



## Midge S

She looks great (she really looks great - and is fun to watch - on Gotham ) but that picture is not particularly flattering.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the bathing suit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yea her hair is a mess but she is very toned and fit


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great! It looks like the photoshopped someone else's hair onto her on that cover.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently unveiled her sculpted physique on the cover of the latest edition of Shape magazine.

And Jada Pinkett Smith, 43, showed off the results of her dedicated workouts once again, when she stepped out in a colourful bikini on a Hawaii beach on Friday.

The Hollywood actress, married to actor Will Smith, was spotted with her children Jaden, 16, and Willow, 14, who also displayed their athletic prowess as they soaked up the Pacific sun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ible-body-colourful-bikini.html#ixzz3Nm7nU1yo


----------



## berrydiva

I like that they seem to be a very active and fit family


----------



## StylishFarmer

berrydiva said:


> I like that they seem to be a very active and fit family



I was just going to write something similar. Much better than seeing celebs shopping or walking in and out of restaurants


----------



## ExBagHag

Not a huge fan of this family.  Her kids were recently interviewed and came off as spoiled entitled morons.  Jada looks great but she just doesn't seem real to me.  I think she has a huge chip on her shoulder and it shows.


----------



## Nathalya

ExBagHag said:


> Not a huge fan of this family.  Her kids were recently interviewed and came off as spoiled entitled morons.  Jada looks great but she just doesn't seem real to me.  I think she has a huge chip on her shoulder and it shows.



Like a real chip or is it an expression?


----------



## berrydiva

ExBagHag said:


> Not a huge fan of this family.  Her kids were recently interviewed and came off as spoiled entitled morons.  Jada looks great but she just doesn't seem real to me.  I think she has a huge chip on her shoulder and it shows.



What would she have a chip on her shoulder about? Like what does grudges is she holding? Seems like she has a nice life. Did you mean to say she's smug or stuck up or something along those lines?


----------



## ExBagHag

She just seems angry and defensive -- like, all the time.   Hey, just my opinion....


----------



## Singra

^ Really? granted I haven't watched much footage of her talking in interviews etc. but I've never thought of her as angry and defensive. 

Her kids sounded like idiots in the NYT interview but they seem like a close family and like others have said it's nice to see them outside being active... and wow are they blessed with some stellar DNA. 





Nathalya said:


> Like a real chip or is it an expression?



^^Lol


----------



## Nathalya

Singra said:


> ^ Really? granted I haven't watched much footage of her talking in interviews etc. but I've never thought of her as angry and defensive.
> 
> Her kids sounded like idiots in the NYT interview but they seem like a close family and like others have said it's nice to see them outside being active... and wow are they blessed with some stellar DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Lol



I now understand it's an expression


----------



## bag-princess

Nathalya said:


> Like a real chip or is it an expression?




:giggles:


----------



## berrydiva

ExBagHag said:


> She just seems angry and defensive -- like, all the time.   Hey, just my opinion....


What?! About what? She hardly ever seems angry or defensive...like do you have examples or an interview that you can point to that is forming that opinion?


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't think Jada seems angry or defensive, she seems more passionate and confident. If people are criticising her kids or parenting of course she'll respond but she always does so respectfully while dropping some knowledge. I just wish Jada would have never touched her face, she would have aged gracefully like her mom. Now she has that Hollywood  botox look going on.


_Here's some blue sky, some blue ocean and...love...from me
H
appy Sunday...

J_






via facebook


----------



## Lounorada

She's gone overboard on the fillers by the looks of it.  Her face looks unnaturally tight.


----------



## bag-mania

^I agree. She's reaching an age where she will feel great temptation to get more work done. I hope she doesn't. It is a slippery slope.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> ^I agree. She's reaching an age where she will feel great temptation to get more work done. I hope she doesn't.* It is a slippery slope.*





and she is already on it!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/06/jaden-smith-brings-a-very-large-camera-out-to-lunch/

Jaden Smith carries what appears to be an expensive and very large camera out for lunch on Sunday (January 4) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 16-year-old entertainer brought the camera to Le Pain Quotidien for his afternoon meal that day  perhaps he was having a photo shoot in the cafe!

People Think They Have To Choose. Jaden recently tweeted that same day to his over five million followers.


----------



## knasarae

Choose what?


----------



## bag-mania

knasarae said:


> Choose what?



It doesn't matter. You can tell the kid believes everything he says is profound.


----------



## Tivo

Jaden needs to ease up off that kush.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

He always looks like he needs a bath


----------



## Lounorada

I'm pretty sure he only has one pair of sneakers too, those Nike Free Flyknit ones. I swear those are the only shoes I have seen him wear for what seems like years... eww.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has said staying in shape is a big priority for her.

And clearly Jada Pinkett Smith lives up to her words as she showed off an incredibly toned figure while relaxing on a beach in Hawaii on Thursday. 

The 43-year-old Gotham actress was joined by her 14-year-old daughter Willow, though son Jaden, 16, and husband Will, 46, were nowhere to be seen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kini-relaxing-beach-Hawaii.html#ixzz3OHeVaQir


----------



## Junkenpo

My question... how well does Willow know how physics actually works?


----------



## berrydiva

Willow is 14, why is ok for paps to take and publish pictures of her in a swimsuit?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Why would it not be?


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Why would it not be?


Well I take issue in general with paps taking pics of children and feel they should be off limits. There's something uncomfortable, to me, about them taking pics of someone her age in a swimsuit/bikini....not sure I can explain it but it doesn't seem like they should be able to....perhaps it's just me.


----------



## StylishFarmer

berrydiva said:


> Well I take issue in general with paps taking pics of children and feel they should be off limits. There's something uncomfortable, to me, about them taking pics of someone her age in a swimsuit/bikini....not sure I can explain it but it doesn't seem like they should be able to....perhaps it's just me.



  Not just you. I know what you're saying. Yes, she is a public figure and yes, it's a public beach but it IS a worrisome thing to photograph a young girl, especially in a swimsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

They played cousins on The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air from 1990 to 1996. But Will Smith, 46, and Alfonso Ribeiro, 43, seem as close as real family members.

On Tuesday the co-stars looked happy as they posed for a photo that included Alfonso's son AJ, aged one, and his Dancing With The Stars partner Witney Carson.

The snap was taken backstage at the Dancing With The Stars Live! tour - which ABC vet Ribeiro has been performing in - and posted to Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Alfonso-Ribeiro-catch-up.html#ixzz3PPLALI2M


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Well I take issue in general with paps taking pics of children and feel they should be off limits. There's something uncomfortable, to me, about them taking pics of someone her age in a swimsuit/bikini....not sure I can explain it but it doesn't seem like they should be able to....perhaps it's just me.



I agree on the thing about paps not taking pictures of kids at all... But I can't help but think that Willow _is_ a show pony, basically. Her mother (and other enablers) pushed her into the spotlight when she was only 10, saying she was "exploring her talents" and "independent enough to make her own decisions", or something along those lines.


----------



## bag-princess

is that really will???  or a wax figure???


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> is that really will???  or a wax figure???



He looks botoxed doesn't he? Really odd. He does need some facial hair, too...


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> *He looks botoxed doesn't he*? Really odd. He does need some facial hair, too...




yes he does!  looks so weird.


----------



## berrydiva

Will has always looks weird without facial hair. Alfonso's baby is a cutie pie


----------



## Swanky

Wasn't Kylie this age in bathing suits?
Nothing is off limits. . .


----------



## Michele26

Sasha2012 said:


> They played cousins on The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air from 1990 to 1996. But Will Smith, 46, and Alfonso Ribeiro, 43, seem as close as real family members.
> 
> On Tuesday the co-stars looked happy as they posed for a photo that included Alfonso's son AJ, aged one, and his Dancing With The Stars partner Witney Carson.
> 
> The snap was taken backstage at the Dancing With The Stars Live! tour - which ABC vet Ribeiro has been performing in - and posted to Instagram.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Alfonso-Ribeiro-catch-up.html#ixzz3PPLALI2M



Why does Alfonso's sons head look so huge?


----------



## Swanky

Proportion I think, objects closest to camera always appear larger!  PLus babies have big noggins!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Will's teeth are too big - look at those ill-fitted chompers!!!!!

He HAS been looking slightly different in the face though over the past 12 months.


----------



## Junkenpo

I remember reading somewhere that we usually prefer people we like to look like how they look when we first met them.  I find this to be particularly true with Will Smith. He just doesn't look right without a mustache.   

My husband shaved his off once and it weirded me out so much. I much prefer him with one.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ByeKitty said:


> He looks botoxed doesn't he? Really odd. He does need some facial hair, too...



Nothing handsome about him in this pic



Michele26 said:


> Why does Alfonso's sons head look so huge?




I didn't even notice had to scroll back up and umm yeah :wondering


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Why does Alfonso's sons head look so huge?





because he is standing next to will - who looks like he had his shrunk by some evil witch doctor!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Junkenpo said:


> My question... how well does Willow know how physics actually works?



hahaha my thoughts also at that pic


----------



## Swanky

He looks like he's wearing a lot of makeup, too matte.  It's weird, unnatural.


----------



## berrydiva

Is it wrong that their baby is giving me the Chucky doll vibes? In a cute way. lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjaredjr.com/2015/01/...-causing-the-internet-to-freak/?photomorehere

*Willow Smith's Free the Nipple Photo Is Causing the Internet to Freak*

Willow Smith keeps her hood up on the grey day as she goes out to do some shopping on Saturday (January 24) in New York City.

The 14-year-old singer is the subject of some controversy after she posted a photo mimicking a topless photo in support of Free the Nipple.

When did the womens body start being something to hide? #freethenipple Willow tweeted recently, along with the photo depicting naked breasts.

Needless to say, the Internet is going crazy over this photo due to Willows young age.

This is not the only Willow photo controversy shes been involved with. Last year, a photo of her in bed with a 20-year-old Moises Arias surfaced and caused the Internet to negatively react as well.


----------



## Tivo

Yes. Let's have orgies in the street and all prance around naked because that's what the world needs right now.


----------



## addisonshopper

Will and jada's parenting skills are highly questionable. Hmmm


----------



## Junkenpo

Can I laugh? I feel like I have to laugh. 

She thinks she's being so controversial and edgy, but she is not.  She is 14 and thinks she knows better than all the stodgy adults that are not so in tune with the universe.  However, at 14, she is too young to credibly be a spokesperson for this movement. 

I agree with the premise of Free the Nipple. I think that women should be able to legally go topless wherever men can.  The USA as a whole is surprisingly conservative when it comes to things like nudity and natural functions like breastfeeding. Especially when contrasted with our attitudes toward depictions of violence and profanity.

I mean, when you can watch documentary on tv about a male-to-female transition and as the breast augmentation occurs, the nipples go from shown to pixelated... it's kind of a cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Tivo

Junkenpo said:


> Can I laugh? I feel like I have to laugh.
> 
> She thinks she's being so controversial and edgy, but she is not.  She is 14 and thinks she knows better than all the stodgy adults that are not so in tune with the universe.  However, at 14, she is too young to credibly be a spokesperson for this movement.
> 
> I agree with the premise of Free the Nipple. I think that women should be able to legally go topless wherever men can.  The USA as a whole is surprisingly conservative when it comes to things like nudity and natural functions like breastfeeding. Especially when contrasted with our attitudes toward depictions of violence and profanity.
> 
> I mean, when you can watch documentary on tv about a male-to-female transition and as the breast augmentation occurs, the nipples go from shown to pixelated... it's kind of a cognitive dissonance.


The US has far worse problems than showing tits.


----------



## bag-mania

Nipple controversy aside, how many layers of hoodies does one kid need? She looks like a teenage bag lady.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sorry..IMO this is highly inappropriate for a 14yr old.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Nipple controversy aside, how many layers of hoodies does one kid need? She looks like a teenage bag lady.




when doesn't she??  she and her brother always look like they are homeless!


----------



## berrydiva

Junkenpo said:


> Can I laugh? I feel like I have to laugh.
> 
> She thinks she's being so controversial and edgy, but she is not.  She is 14 and thinks she knows better than all the stodgy adults that are not so in tune with the universe.  However, at 14, she is too young to credibly be a spokesperson for this movement.


I laughed so feel free to laugh as well. I think once she has the actual body of a woman and I can being to tell her apart from the boy then she can be my guest to usher in women's lib 5.0.



bag-mania said:


> Nipple controversy aside, how many layers of hoodies does one kid need? She looks like a teenage bag lady.


Looks like she wasn't prepared for the weather.


----------



## pink1

Um, yes!  I have an almost 10 year old and everything about this makes me cringe.  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sorry..IMO this is highly inappropriate for a 14yr old.


----------



## bag-mania

If only she had parents to offer her some guidance.

Oh wait, you mean she's not Little Orphan Willow?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *If only she had parents to offer her some guidance.*
> 
> Oh wait, you mean she's not Little Orphan Willow?






jayda said it is not their job to tell those kids what they can/can not or should/should not.so i think it is a safe bet that extends to what clothes they wear.  it is their life and they have to find their own way.  she and will are there IF they need them.   oooook!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm generally the first person to roll my eyes at this family and their nonsense, but I fully support this movement. When I was her age I was condemning sexist dress codes too. I do suspect, however, that Willow, like many others, supports these types of movements because it's trendy and cool to be pseudo-socially conscious atm, rather than because she is genuinely committed to the cause. I still haven't decided whether these pseudo-feminists or pseudo-advocates for whatever other cause are beneficial or harmful to the movements on the whole. It's something I've been thinking about a lot lately with the recent commercialization of feminism.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The movement may have merit (and I believe it does) but a 14yr old exposing herself is inappropriate in any format.

Celebs like Miley have jumped on the bandwagon (in my opinion it's an excuse to yet again flash her boobs) and taken away from the importance of the message.  I don't see how a 14yr old doing adds to the message.

If this was _any_ 14yr old my opinion would be the same.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm generally the first person to roll my eyes at this family and their nonsense, but I fully support this movement. When I was her age I was condemning sexist dress codes too. *I do suspect, however, that Willow, like many others, supports these types of movements because it's trendy and cool to be pseudo-socially conscious atm, rather than because she is genuinely committed to the cause.* I still haven't decided whether these pseudo-feminists or pseudo-advocates for whatever other cause are beneficial or harmful to the movements on the whole. It's something I've been thinking about a lot lately with the recent commercialization of feminism.


It's the opposite to being the IG thot. I wouldn't say all that different from previous generations, imo. However, it would seem that this social consciousness movement is counter to the oversexual nature of what's expressed on much of social networking. I'd like to think they're genuine, at least from their perspective, since at that age your convictions haven't fully developed and may change.


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> jayda said it is not their job to tell those kids what they can/can not or should/should not.so i think it is a safe bet that extends to what clothes they wear.  it is their life and they have to find their own way.  she and will are there IF they need them.   oooook!




Jada is full is ISH.  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> *Jada is full is ISH.*  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem





THIS!!!

when she talks all about them "raising themselves" all i hear is "i don't have time to do my job!"   how are you going to open a school when your own child admits she doesn't know how to multiply!!!   she should have been sitting in one of those classrooms instead of spouting off drivel on twitter!


----------



## Tivo

addisonshopper said:


> Jada is full is ISH.  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem


Omg this right here! Well said! Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

addisonshopper said:


> Jada is full is ISH.  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem


well said

I'm just glad I haven't seen Jada on any talk shows lately bragging about what great parents they are  and how they have sex in other people's kitchens or bathrooms or wherever


----------



## Bentley1

addisonshopper said:


> Jada is full is ISH.  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem



Great post.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Jada is full is ISH.  Her rants and so holier than though platforms make me cringe. Woman raise your children. You making documentaries on why women end up on drugs and as prostitutes - well it starts at home and what you allow your children to do and say and experience is just crazy .  Come on now. She from Baltimore and Will from west Philly you want me to believe you some damn perfect parent.  Stop with bs and raise your kids.  Neither of them seem humble or down to earth just spoiled  rotten rich kids.  It seems like it's more jadas idea then wills.  Hence one of the reasons I believe they really not together.  This lil willow gonna be a problem


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Roc Nation, PUMA, and Three Six Zero Pre-Grammy Brunch at a private residence on Saturday afternoon (February 7) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's very tall!


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures with Jaden from the brunch.

via Zimbio


----------



## Pursejoy9

All these celebrities with money who don't invest in their children' educations- these guys, Kardashians, Angelina Jolie. They just turn their kids into versions of themselves because they are too lazy to raise proper human beings and sacrifice any of their happiness for the betterment of their kids. I mean people around the world want nothing more than an education for their kids and suffer to get one but these celebs? Nah, too much work. Just let them be actresses and singers, and forget raising them to be something other than a mirror of the parents. What a waste of a generation.


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> All these celebrities with money who don't invest in their children' educations- these guys, Kardashians, Angelina Jolie. They just turn their kids into versions of themselves because they are too lazy to raise proper human beings and sacrifice any of their happiness for the betterment of their kids. I mean people around the world want nothing more than an education for their kids and suffer to get one but these celebs? Nah, too much work. Just let them be actresses and singers, and forget raising them to be something other than a mirror of the parents. What a waste of a generation.




Are there an overwhelming amount of entertainers who send their children to college?


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> More pictures with Jaden from the brunch.
> 
> via Zimbio



Are Herman Munster boots back in fashion! (Not that they ever were).


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's very tall!



those shoes! 




Suzie said:


> Are Herman Munster boots back in fashion! (Not that they ever were).





those things are dreadful!!!  i can't even imagine how she must look attempting to walk in those!


----------



## Junkenpo

Willow looks way more comfortable in her own skin than Jaden, but that's as non-snarky as I can get about their fashion choices.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

LAX (January 9)


----------



## Sasha2012

Will Smith looked happy to be back in the UK as he made a cheerful appearance at a special screening for his new film, Focus, on Wednesday evening.

The Hollywood icon was seen walking the red carper outside Vue Cinema in Leicester Square, London were his famous smile and a casual but stylish ensemble.

Will, 46, looked handsome as ever in a dark blue turtleneck top with grey tweed trousers which he teamed with a light brown jacket as he was joined by his stunning co-star Margot Robbie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ans-Focus-screening-London.html#ixzz3RT5w81Bi


----------



## knasarae

I really like his shoes.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> i really like his shoes.




+1


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith: Jaden Only Owns One Pair of Shoes!

He grew up in Hollywood, but Jaden Smith isn't exactly spoiled. 

In fact, his dad says, the 16-year-old's wardrobe consists of one pair of shoes, three pairs of pants and five shirts &#8211; that's it. 

"He has refused to be a slave to money," Will Smith tells Esquire of his son's thriftiness. "I so respect that. The younger generation is less of an ownership generation, anyway." 

Though he eventually became the Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Smith, 46, grew up less fortunate than Jaden, who's following in his father's footsteps as an actor. 

"It's such an interesting thing to watch, because I came from a middle-class background, but, you know, our lights and gas would be cut off from not paying the bill," he says. "I grew up in a house where you would need the kerosene heaters in the winter in case the bills didn't get paid. And he's from the complete other end of the spectrum. And it's so interesting to me that from growing up in that space, he could see the need for things in a way that he's rejecting. He's like, 'I'm not gonna let myself need things in that way.' " 

Still, at least one shopping trip could be in Jaden's future. 

Smith adds: "But I would like him to get another pair of shoes."

people


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Smith adds: "But I would like him to get another pair of shoes."



So do we, Will. So do we.

But I doubt Will can speak for what the younger generation is thinking or doing. He hasn't really been in touch with regular people in a long time.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sassys said:


> Will Smith: Jaden Only Owns One Pair of Shoes!
> 
> He grew up in Hollywood, but Jaden Smith isn't exactly spoiled.
> 
> In fact, his dad says, the 16-year-old's wardrobe consists of one pair of shoes, three pairs of pants and five shirts  that's it.
> *
> "He has refused to be a slave to money,*" Will Smith tells Esquire of his son's thriftiness. "I so respect that. *The younger generation is less of an ownership generation, anyway." *
> 
> Though he eventually became the Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Smith, 46, grew up less fortunate than Jaden, who's following in his father's footsteps as an actor.
> 
> "It's such an interesting thing to watch, because I came from a middle-class background, but, you know, our lights and gas would be cut off from not paying the bill," he says. "I grew up in a house where you would need the kerosene heaters in the winter in case the bills didn't get paid. And he's from the complete other end of the spectrum. And it's so interesting to me that from growing up in that space, he could see the need for things in a way that he's rejecting. He's like, 'I'm not gonna let myself need things in that way.' "
> 
> Still, at least one shopping trip could be in Jaden's future.
> 
> Smith adds: "*But I would like him to get another pair of shoes."*
> 
> people





bag-mania said:


> So do we, Will. So do we.
> 
> But I doubt Will can speak for what the younger generation is thinking or doing. He hasn't really been in touch with regular people in a long time.



I will say, both my 21 year old and 26 year old are this way. Especially the 21 year old. 

While they both enjoy their toys here and there, by in large the could care less about 'stuff', refuse to be in debt and do 99% of the shopping they do, do at thrift stores...more for the reuse end of it, then anything else. Most of their peers are the same way. It is very refreshing to see.

My 21 year old similarly owns 1 pair of shoe and 3 pairs of pant and a dozen tops. When he has living at home, I had to 'force' him to have a second pair of shoes. I told him..."It's for me, not you! So I don't stress if your shoes are wet or misplaced or whatever." Then he acquiesced, but he is on his own now...

lol, because he was ready to be on his own and be 'independent'....

So, yeah, I think Will has something there.


----------



## Lounorada

Yeah, I struggle to believe the multi-millionaire teenager has only one pair of shoes... puhlease  He might _wear _only one pair, but I would bet he _owns_ way more than one pair.
These kids love the attention they get when they say dumb things.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I struggle to believe the multi-millionaire teenager has only one pair of shoes... puhlease  *He might wear only one pair, but I would bet he owns way more than one pair.*
> These kids love the attention they get when they say dumb things.




EXACTLY!!!!


i don't believe that ish!!!  puh-lease!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I struggle to believe the multi-millionaire teenager has only one pair of shoes... puhlease  He might _wear _only one pair, but I would bet he _owns_ way more than one pair.
> These kids love the attention they get when they say dumb things.





bag-princess said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> 
> i don't believe that ish!!!  puh-lease!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Agree! I did a 2014 Google image search and saw at least 3 different pairs


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Agree! I did a 2014 Google image search and saw at least 3 different pairs


Lol. Celebrities just say anything. smh


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Agree! I did a 2014 Google image search and saw at least 3 different pairs


 
A Google image search doesn't lie!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree! I did a 2014 Google image search and saw at least 3 different pairs





   well there you go!  like Lounorada said - that won't lie.   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

someone else busted him Sassys!!!  



*Will Smith Is a Liar*



In a new interview with _Esquire_, Will Smith claims that his son, *the teenage mystic  *Jaden Smith, does not care about money.




Ha. Too bad Will Smith forgot that the Internet exists. Here are two pictures from Jaden's own Instagram, one from January 19 and the other posted January 23.




(see link)






Those are two different pairs of shoes.
 Not to mention that a quick  search will yield photos of Jaden Smith wearing any number of different  shirts, so long as that number is considerably higher than five.
 Here are Jaden and Will talking to _New York_ magazine in 2013:




_New York_: Is it hard to educate your kids to be responsible about money when they grew up with wealth?
Will:  Its funny. Willow and Trey went in completely the opposite direction.  Like, Willow only shops at Target. Jaden is really the only one of my  kids that has a little bit of a taste for, uh 
Jaden: I like Cartier.
Will: That's a little new.
Jaden: The Cartier is new, but before that it was Louis [Vuitton].
Will:  Yes, he has a little bit of a taste. But he connects his responsibility  to working and creating to the fun that he enjoys with the finer  things.​ According to the company's website, the cheapest men's Cartier watch costs $2,740.
 Perhaps Will Smith was speaking to _Esquire_  about a new philosophy his son has adopted, perhaps Jaden has sworn off  Cartier and now lives like Buddhist monk. *Or perhaps Will Smith is a  liar.*








https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/will-smith-is-a-liar-212958998.html


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I struggle to believe the multi-millionaire teenager has only one pair of shoes... puhlease  He might _wear _only one pair, but I would bet he _owns_ way more than one pair.
> These kids love the attention they get when they say dumb things.



This. Wasn't he going on about his love for Cartier one time? &#128530;


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> This. Wasn't he going on about his love for Cartier one time? &#128530;





see my post before yours.   he said it in that interview.  no getting away from that!  will is full of it!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-princess said:


> see my post before yours.   he said it in that interview.  no getting away from that!  will is full of it!



Just saw your post, lol, what a couple of goofs they are!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been married for 18 years, but Will Smith admits that he and his wife Jada Pinkett Smith have seen 'some stormy days' in that time.en Thursday night- has admitted his relationship has 'died' multiple times in the past.

He told The Sun newspaper: 'Whatever you have is gonna die and you are gonna have to rebirth something new. You have to be willing to ride the waves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-marriage-seen-stormy-days.html#ixzz3ReLpqz8g


----------



## bag-mania

^I I wonder if he's ever told Jada that their relationship has "died" multiple times. I remember her sappy, gushy comments about Will awhile back. They sounded incredibly phony even then.


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-mania said:


> ^I I wonder if he's ever told Jada that their relationship has "died" multiple times. I remember her sappy, gushy comments about Will awhile back. They sounded incredibly phony even then.



Personally I think their romantic relationship ened long ago and it's more of a business relationship now. Jada needs Will to be relevant rather than vice versa. She's had a long career doing her own thing but she's not A-list, she;s aprt of an A-list couple but where would she be without the Smith in her name?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/13...-of-shoes-doesnt-want-to-be-a-slave-to-money/

Jaden Smith gets ready to catch a flight out of LAX on Wednesday afternoon (February 11) in Los Angeles.

The 16-year-old actors dad Will recently revealed to Esquire that Jaden only owns one pair of shoes, three pairs of pants, and five shirts.

He has refused to be a slave to money, Will told the magazine. I so respect that. The younger generation is less of an ownership generation, anyway. And its such an interesting thing to watch, because I came from a middle-class background, but, you know, our lights and gas would be cut off from not paying the bill. I grew up in a house where you would need the kerosene heaters in the winter in case the bills didnt get paid.

He continued, saying: And hes from the complete other end of the spectrum. And its so interesting to me that from growing up in that space, he could see the need for things in a way that hes rejecting. Hes like, Im not gonna let myself need things in that way  but I would like him to get another pair of shoes.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> Personally I think their romantic relationship ened long ago and it's more of a business relationship now. Jada needs Will to be relevant rather than vice versa. She's had a long career doing her own thing but she's not A-list, she;s aprt of an A-list couple but where would she be without the Smith in her name?



That could be and it's fine if that's how it is. But then she shouldn't pretend she has this phenomenal storybook romance. This is the kind of gag-inspiring nonsense she was spouting only a few months ago:



> 'Will, to me, encompasses everything. It's almost as if calling him 'my husband' is too small of a word for what he means in my life... I think I had a very stuck idea of what a husband looks like, what a wife should be.
> 
> 'Once I broke all of that, a whole new world opened for me and man, oh, man, I got to see him in all his glory. And so that's what it's evolved into. And I'm just ecstatic about it.'
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-marriage-seen-stormy-days.html#ixzz3ReLpqz8g


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/14/will-smith-margot-robbie-spend-valentines-day-together-in-italy/

Margot Robbie is glamorous while attending the Sanremo 2015 Day 3 photo call during the 2015 Festival della Canzone Italiana held at Teatro Ariston on Saturday (February 14) in Sanremo, Italy.

The 24-year-old Aussie actress was joined by her Focus co-star Will Smith.

Though Will is busy promoting Focus, he still has music on his mind.

I did a fun thing with Jimmy Fallon the other night messing with music, so you know, I got the bug. I might see if I got one more in me. Over the years Ive always recorded, he said.  Yeah, tons of songs. But  its nothing I like. Recording will be a part of my life forever whether or not I feel that something is of the quality for public consumption, Will shared.


----------



## Pursejoy9

I guess the I don't care about money kid thinks that plane tickets and a free ride have nothing to do with cash.


----------



## sdkitty

Pursejoy9 said:


> I guess the I don't care about money kid thinks that plane tickets and a free ride have nothing to do with cash.



He probably doesn't really understand how privileged he is.  Maybe they should introduce him to some poor kids


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Personally I think their romantic relationship ened long ago and it's more of a business relationship now. Jada needs Will to be relevant rather than vice versa. She's had a long career doing her own thing but she's not A-list, she;s aprt of an A-list couple but where would she be without the Smith in her name?


Yes, Will has that undeniable charisma that's made him A-list.  She has done some respectable work but she's a mid-range "star" at best.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24/will-smith-feels-awkward-over-jadas-magic-mike-xxl-role/

Will Smith and his wife Jada Pinkett Smith share a super cute kiss on the red carpet at the premiere of his movie Focus held at the TCL Chinese Theatre on Tuesday (February 24) in Hollywood.

The 46-year-old actor appeared on Ellen that day and talked about Jadas role in the upcoming movie Magic Mike XXL.

You know, it was really interesting, because there were a lot of guys. There were a lot of famous peopleSo, everywhere I go, theres someone whos been in their underwear with my wife, Will said. Its just awkward. Its just awkward, Ellen.

FYI: Jada is wearing an Azzaro Couture jumpsuit.


----------



## bag-princess

well...........we all know from her mouth - many times!! - that they love doing it in public/putting on a public show whenever they can so.  yea.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> Yes, Will has that undeniable charisma that's made him A-list.  *She has done some respectable work but she's a mid-range "star" at best*.





ITA - she is no where near A-list.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.crfashionbook.com/book/willow-smith-lisa-eisner/

L.A. icon Lisa Eisner designs jewelry for cool, courageous women unafraid of a statementgem befitting a muse like the fearless Willow Smith

I just want to have dreads, says Willow Smith of her 2015 goals. I want to embrace my full self, as natural as I can be. Not that anyone believed the voraciously curious, innately confident teen icon to be anything less. This will also be the year the 14-year old learns Krav ****, dances capoeira, and hones an ever-evolving personal style that evades definition. I think my look changes all of the time, she says, and right now its a bit more messy, kind of grungy. Shes certainly got the sound to match. Interdimensional Tesseract, a three-song EP Smith surprise-released in January, debuted a dreamy neo-soul as a new chapter in her progression as an artist. Call it Willow 2.0, but expect an update imminently.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.crfashionbook.com/book/willow-smith-lisa-eisner/
> 
> L.A. icon Lisa Eisner designs jewelry for cool, courageous women unafraid of a statementgem befitting a muse like the fearless Willow Smith
> 
> I just want to have dreads, says Willow Smith of her 2015 goals. I want to embrace my full self, as natural as I can be. Not that anyone believed the voraciously curious, innately confident teen icon to be anything less. This will also be the year the 14-year old learns Krav ****, dances capoeira, and hones an ever-evolving personal style that evades definition. I think my look changes all of the time, she says, and right now its a bit more messy, kind of grungy. Shes certainly got the sound to match. Interdimensional Tesseract, a three-song EP Smith surprise-released in January, debuted a dreamy neo-soul as a new chapter in her progression as an artist. Call it Willow 2.0, but expect an update imminently.


Willow look good in these pics.  She looks more like 17 than 14.


----------



## addisonshopper

Willow is screaming for attention. she wants to be a celebrity terribly


----------



## bag-mania

Yawn. Another interview for Willow to tell us how unique she is. Do any other celebrity-born kids get this much press time?


----------



## Junkenpo

I think Willow and her Jayden need to spend more time around folks with less privilege and wealth. They take their advantages way too much for granted.   Seriously, her and her brother are more liberal than Hillary and Carlton Banks, but equally as out of touch. 

Willow's fashion pics are interesting and she looks way more comfortable in her skin than Jayden.


----------



## MarvelGirl

She actually looks kinda pretty and cute in those pics. I'm rooting for her.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> yawn. *another interview for willow to tell us how unique she is.* do any other celebrity-born kids get this much press time?





this!


----------



## ByeKitty

I also like the pics. I hope she will not grow up to look like Will Smith in drag.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo's. That peacock outfit is gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith knows how to make women her age green with envy.

On Thursday, the 43-year-old actress made an appearance on Extra in New York City donning a body hugging dress that showed off every bit of her curves.

The mother-of-two displayed her toned arms and svelte frame in the sleeveless knee-length frock while chatting with Extra correspondent AJ Calloway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dy-hugging-green-dress-NYC.html#ixzz3Tc1lybh5


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't put my finger on what exactly it is, but Jada is so "hard" looking.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I can't put my finger on what exactly it is, but Jada is so "hard" looking.


She works out a lot and looks like she has minimal body fat (for a woman) which shows in your face. Working out shows in your face, period, but when you go that hard, your face will look hard too. Plus she already has high cheek bones and a square jaw.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She works out a lot and looks like she has minimal body fat (for a woman) which shows in your face. Working out shows in your face, period, but when you go that hard, your face will look hard too. Plus she already has high cheek bones and a square jaw.




i think those "already high cheek bones" have had a lil' help over the years!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Willow look good in these pics.  She looks more like 17 than 14.


Funny I was thinking it's nice to see a teen look like a teen. Think we're all used to seeing images like Kylie that we're all screwed up when looking at teenagers.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i think those "already high cheek bones" have had a lil' help over the years!


You think? Even in her high school pics she appears to have very high cheek bones....she's just a workout manic now so her face looks more gaunt now. But I'm never surprised when I hear that any of these folks get work.


----------



## Ladybug09

always looking good until you get to that face!!!! Stop with the fillers Jada!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett-Smith won't be returning for a second season of TV's Gotham.

The actress wife of Will Smith told Live! With Kelly And Michael on Friday that she didn't think she'd be back on the show even thought the series has had good ratings winning it an early renewal from Fox.

'I signed for a year and the year's up,' she said when asked if she's be back.

The 43-year-old did promise fans that the current season will end with a bang.

'There are some great things coming ahead on Gotham, believe you me,' she said. 

'There's a lot of good stuff coming.'

In the series filmed in New York, Pinkett-Smith plays mobster Fish Mooney who at one point gouged out her own eye.

'I didn't see that coming,' she joked with Kelly and Michael.

'When I first read the script, I was like oh, wow, this is extreme. And then as I thought about Fish, I said she definitely would get down like this.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bye-Gotham-just-one-season.html#ixzz3TeApY7w6


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> You think? Even in her high school pics she appears to have very high cheek bones....she's just a workout manic now so her face looks more gaunt now. But I'm never surprised when I hear that any of these folks get work.



I don't even find her cheekbones 1.0 that high...


----------



## addisonshopper

Jada had some fillers in the cheeks. They looking a lil fuller and a lil Catish


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like around 2008 she got fillers in her cheeks and it has aged her 10 years.

2007







2013* (Edit: this is from 2014)*


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> I don't even find her cheekbones 1.0 that high...




they were not!!





Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like around 2008 she got fillers in her cheeks and it has aged her 10 years.
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013





pic 2013 is soooo obvious!  

it's funny she has filled those cheeks - but not those breastessess!


----------



## addisonshopper

Her eyes are sinking in.


----------



## Junkenpo

Her nails scare me.  I am so glad that style has not found its way to my neck of the woods.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.crfashionbook.com/book/willow-smith-lisa-eisner/
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. icon Lisa Eisner designs jewelry for cool, courageous women unafraid of a statementgem befitting a muse like the fearless Willow Smith
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to have dreads, says Willow Smith of her 2015 goals. I want to embrace my full self, as natural as I can be. Not that anyone believed the voraciously curious, innately confident teen icon to be anything less. This will also be the year the 14-year old learns Krav ****, dances capoeira, and hones an ever-evolving personal style that evades definition. I think my look changes all of the time, she says, and right now its a bit more messy, kind of grungy. Shes certainly got the sound to match. Interdimensional Tesseract, a three-song EP Smith surprise-released in January, debuted a dreamy neo-soul as a new chapter in her progression as an artist. Call it Willow 2.0, but expect an update imminently.




She looks like Will Smith.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> Her nails scare me.*  I am so glad that style has not found its way to my neck of the woods*.





you and me both!!!

i have not seen anyone with talons either!  i don't know who lied and said this looked good.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like around 2008 she got fillers in her cheeks and it has aged her 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013* (Edit: this is from 2014)*




Yeah but she's also more muscular in the second pic...that will make your face look that way. She may have gotten cheek fillers but more of it is attributed to her having minimal body fat and a lot of muscle IMO.


----------



## Bentley1

She's definitely fiddled with her face. She's over stuffed her cheeks with fillers, which ages her and gives her that creepy feline face.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/07...-there-are-still-good-stuff-coming-on-gotham/

Jada Pinkett Smith keeps it casual while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Friday (March 6) in Los Angeles.

The 43-year-old actress recently shared the big news that she would be exiting the Fox show Gotham after one season.

I signed for a year, and the year is up, Jada recently shared on Live with Kelly and Michael. But, there are some great things coming ahead on Gotham  believe you me, theres a lot of good stuff coming.

10+ pictures ins


----------



## Thingofbeauty

These women exercise to the point of virtually no body fat, don't like what it does to their faces, then inject them to the point where they lose their looks. Jada was always a good looking woman but now she just looks so weird. Her body looks good but in my opinion there is no need for her to be so lean if it is compromising her looks.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> These women exercise to the point of virtually no body fat, don't like what it does to their faces, then inject them to the point where they lose their looks. Jada was always a good looking woman but now she just looks so weird. Her body looks good but in my opinion there is no need for her to be so lean if it is compromising her looks.





she reminds me of those girls in gymnastics that used to work/train soooo hard that they stopped having periods and developing and just looked weird.  i agree she was always good looking but she was always tiny!  so i don't know why she would feel she would need to work out to such extremes - unless it is just the result of hollyweird.  and looking at her mom - she did not have any reason to worry.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only 14 but she's not afraid to make a statement.

On Sunday actress-singer Willow Smith was spotted wearing her opinion in the form of a crop top with the words 'Audre & Gloria & Angela & bell' in bold white letters emblazoned across the front.

The shirt, that gives a nod to feminist leaders Audre Lorde, Gloria Steinem, Angela Davis and Bell Hooks, accompanied a pair of high-waisted bell bottom denim jeans for a casual boho chic look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-perform-SXSW-festival.html#ixzz3TvPOIryO


----------



## Junkenpo

I would be more impressed if she was pictured carrying or reading actual literature by these women instead of just wearing their names as fashion.


----------



## berrydiva

Junkenpo said:


> I would be more impressed if she was pictured carrying or reading actual literature by these women instead of just wearing their names as fashion.




Let's be real, how many people still walk around with books. How do we know what she reads? Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> she reminds me of those girls in gymnastics that used to work/train soooo hard that they stopped having periods and developing and just looked weird.  i agree she was always good looking but she was always tiny!  so i don't know why she would feel she would need to work out to such extremes - unless it is just the result of hollyweird.  and looking at her mom - she did not have any reason to worry.




For some people exercise becomes addictive so that's perhaps the reason she's extreme; she could be addicted to exercising. Then again, she and her mom are incredibly fit...they might have reasons for being that way such as family history of diabetes, heart disease, etc.  I know that preventing type 2 is the main reason I stay in shape and maintain a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Let's be real, how many people still walk around with books. How do we know what she reads? Lol.





you mean you have not seen the pics of her brother carrying around that big book that he supposedly likes to read all the time?  takes it everywhere with him?  The Pillars of Consciousness

and if a child her age admits she CAN NOT multiply i would not put too much stock in her actually reading a book!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> you mean you have not seen the pics of her brother carrying around that big book that he supposedly likes to read all the time?  takes it everywhere with him?  The Pillars of Consciousness
> 
> and if a child her age admits she CAN NOT multiply i would not put too much stock in her actually reading a book!




Why is he reminding me of Sean Penn in this pic. I actually have no trouble believing that he reads this book and it's probably the only thing he reads....it's puts his drivel in context. Meh...I know adults who readily admit they can't do math because "math is hard" yet they read.


----------



## bag-mania

Wearing a shirt isn't any indication she knows much about the people named on it. Kind of like when people wore those Che Guevara t-shirts that were popular years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Wearing a shirt isn't any indication she knows much about the people named on it*. Kind of like when people wore those Che Guevara t-shirts that were popular years ago.




tell them!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm just glad to see a teenage girl dressed age appropriate. She looks cute and comfortable.


----------



## Sassys

Lax


----------



## Sasha2012

http://topinfopost.com/2015/01/08/jaden-smith-says-prophet-god-new-fashion-line-666

*Jaden Smith Says He is a Prophet and God Inspired his New Fashion Line 666*

Jaden Smith, the son of rapper-actor legend Will Smith, has announced a new fashion line, which he titled 666. Despite 666 being highly regarded as an evil number which references the mark of the beast, Jaden says the fashion line was inspired by God.

In an interview with Rolling Stone, Jaden spoke about his fashion line:

God exists in all things that surround the fire that burns in the sky. She is responsible for all spontaneous ideas. In fact, 666 is not an evil number. This number is actually three part and represents the six angels that descended from the six Heavens, who are searching for the six prophets who are meant to lead the masses. Each prophet will be the exalted leader of that heaven. I have been chosen by one of those angels as one of those prophets. This line is not just clothing. Clothing is meant to cover, while 666 is meant to transform. To wear these clothes is to seek protection from the ills of the world and to pledge allegiance to my Heaven.

Jaden revealed the line will feature non-traditional clothing for men to include tunics, dresses, long shirts, leather, and more.
Jaden, along with his sister Willow, have become synonymous with off-the-wall thinking. Late last year the brother and sister spoke about prana energy and why schooling was overrated.

When asked about their experience with time, Willow and Jaden stated:

WILLOW: I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please, and thats how I know it doesnt exist.

JADEN: Its proven that how time moves for you depends on where you are in the universe. Its relative to beings and other places. But on the level of being here on earth, if you are aware in a moment, one second can last a year. And if you are unaware, your whole childhood, your whole life can pass by in six seconds. But its also such a thing that you can get lost in.

WILLOW: Because living.
JADEN: Right, because you have to live. Theres a theoretical physicist inside all of our minds, and you can talk and talk, but its living.

WILLOW: Its the action of it.

You can read the full interview at the NY Times.


----------



## ByeKitty

One of the great philosophers of our time! Together with Will.i.am and Kanye!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://topinfopost.com/2015/01/08/jaden-smith-says-prophet-god-new-fashion-line-666
> 
> *Jaden Smith Says He is a Prophet and God Inspired his New Fashion Line 666*
> 
> Jaden Smith, the son of rapper-actor legend Will Smith, has announced a new fashion line, which he titled 666. Despite 666 being highly regarded as an evil number which references the mark of the beast, Jaden says the fashion line was inspired by God.
> 
> In an interview with Rolling Stone, Jaden spoke about his fashion line:
> 
> *God exists in all things that surround the fire that burns in the sky. She is responsible for all spontaneous ideas. In fact, 666 is not an evil number. This number is actually three part and represents the six angels that descended from the six Heavens, who are searching for the six prophets who are meant to lead the masses. Each prophet will be the exalted leader of that heaven. I have been chosen by one of those angels as one of those prophets. This line is not just clothing. Clothing is meant to cover, while 666 is meant to transform. To wear these clothes is to seek protection from the ills of the world and to pledge allegiance to my Heaven.*
> 
> .


----------



## ByeKitty

You know what's funny, Jaden and Willow say that education is overrated (Jada probably told them that it "restrains their thought process" or something), and then prove the exact opposite by saying dumb things that they think are clever!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> You know what's funny, Jaden and Willow say that education is overrated *(Jada probably told them that it "restrains their thought process" or something*), and then prove the exact opposite by saying dumb things that they think are clever!








exactly THIS!!!!  they obviously think they are so far above other people and have no use for education that would restrict them from the universe and all it's wisdom!!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> exactly THIS!!!!  they obviously think they are so far above other people and have no use for education that would restrict them from the universe and all it's wisdom!!



Now, now. Let's show some respect for our intellectual superiors! Obviously our little average brains cannot fathom the depth of their understanding of the universe. How else would we know that our life can pass by in _exactly_ six seconds? 

"And if you are unaware, your whole childhood, your whole life can pass by in six seconds."


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Now, now. Let's show some respect for our intellectual superiors! Obviously our little average brains cannot fathom the depth of their understanding of the universe. How else would we know that our life can pass by in _exactly_ six seconds?
> 
> *"And if you are unaware, your whole childhood, your whole life can pass by in six seconds."*




lawd!!


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> exactly THIS!!!!  they obviously think they are so far above other people and have no use for education that would restrict them from the universe and all it's wisdom!!



It's inhumane to trap genius in conventions, great thinkers need to think for themselves rather than study others


----------



## bag-mania

I wonder what his parents' publicist had to offer Rolling Stone magazine  to get them to print that egocentric dreck promoting his clothing. On the other hand, it must be nice to have parents so rich they can buy you a clothing line, even though you never went to design school and know absolutely nothing about the industry.

This is my favorite quote from the article. He slaps you in the face with his hubris.

"I have been chosen by one of those angels as one of those prophets. This  line is not just clothing. Clothing is meant to cover, while 666 is  meant to transform."


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> It's inhumane to trap genius in conventions, great thinkers need to think for themselves rather than study others





Jada is that you?????


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> Jada is that you?????



:ninja:


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The after party for the premiere of Warner Bros. Pictures' "Focus" at the W Hotel on February 24, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Junkenpo

ugh.  boy has no clue.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/23/willow-jaden-smith-are-performing-together-this-summer/

Willow Smith shows off her long legs while leaving Erehwon Organic Market with a friend on Sunday afternoon (March 22) in Calabasas, Calif.

A few days earlier, the 14-year-old entertainers older brother Jaden was spotted hanging out at the Commons with his pal Mateo Arias.

According to MTV, Willow and Jaden are set to perform together at the 2015 New Look Wireless Festival, which will take place on Sunday, July 5 at Finsbury Park in London, England.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://topinfopost.com/2015/01/08/jaden-smith-says-prophet-god-new-fashion-line-666
> 
> *Jaden Smith Says He is a Prophet and God Inspired his New Fashion Line 666*
> 
> Jaden Smith, the son of rapper-actor legend Will Smith, has announced a new fashion line, which he titled 666. Despite 666 being highly regarded as an evil number which references the mark of the beast, Jaden says the fashion line was inspired by God.
> 
> In an interview with Rolling Stone, Jaden spoke about his fashion line:
> 
> God exists in all things that surround the fire that burns in the sky. She is responsible for all spontaneous ideas. In fact, 666 is not an evil number. This number is actually three part and represents the six angels that descended from the six Heavens, who are searching for the six prophets who are meant to lead the masses. Each prophet will be the exalted leader of that heaven. I have been chosen by one of those angels as one of those prophets. This line is not just clothing. Clothing is meant to cover, while 666 is meant to transform. To wear these clothes is to seek protection from the ills of the world and to pledge allegiance to my Heaven.
> 
> Jaden revealed the line will feature non-traditional clothing for men to include tunics, dresses, long shirts, leather, and more.
> Jaden, along with his sister Willow, have become synonymous with off-the-wall thinking. Late last year the brother and sister spoke about prana energy and why schooling was overrated.
> 
> When asked about their experience with time, Willow and Jaden stated:
> 
> WILLOW: I mean, time for me, I can make it go slow or fast, however I please, and thats how I know it doesnt exist.
> 
> JADEN: Its proven that how time moves for you depends on where you are in the universe. Its relative to beings and other places. But on the level of being here on earth, if you are aware in a moment, one second can last a year. And if you are unaware, your whole childhood, your whole life can pass by in six seconds. But its also such a thing that you can get lost in.
> 
> WILLOW: Because living.
> JADEN: Right, because you have to live. Theres a theoretical physicist inside all of our minds, and you can talk and talk, but its living.
> 
> WILLOW: Its the action of it.
> 
> You can read the full interview at the NY Times.


Wow. They aren't even trying to hide this demonic mess anymore. It's all hiding in plain sight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't even believe these people are real. This has to be a running joke.


----------



## Junkenpo

omg... We need an Uncle Phil to smack these children upside the head! 

 How does Will let them go on like that?


----------



## berrydiva

Junkenpo said:


> omg... We need an Uncle Phil to smack these children upside the head!
> 
> How does Will let them go on like that?


He should stop them from having their own sense of style?


----------



## pursegrl12

Tivo said:


> Wow. They aren't even trying to hide this demonic mess anymore. It's all hiding in plain sight.




OMg.....they're such tools.


----------



## Junkenpo

berrydiva said:


> He should stop them from having their own sense of style?



I'm not talking about their clothes or fashion; they'll keep dressing the way they want and I'm sure it fits their lifestyle and impresses their friends....but that doesn't stop me from thinking Jaden looks ridiculous. At least Willow usually looks interesting and confident. 

 I'm most referring to creating a fashion line that "pledges allegiance to my heaven" and his and his sister's idea about how time works.  I don't believe either of them has any real idea what a theoretical physicist does.  They come across incredibly self-entitled and smug when they're probably trying for gnostic and esoteric.


----------



## Tivo

Junkenpo said:


> I'm not talking about their clothes or fashion; they'll keep dressing the way they want and I'm sure it fits their lifestyle and impresses their friends....but that doesn't stop me from thinking Jaden looks ridiculous. At least Willow usually looks interesting and confident.
> 
> I'm most referring to creating a fashion line that "pledges allegiance to my heaven" and his and his sister's idea about how time works.  I don't believe either of them has any real idea what a theoretical physicist does.  They come across incredibly self-entitled and smug when they're probably trying for gnostic and esoteric.


They sound brainwashed into utter confusion. They never make any sense.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> I'm not talking about their clothes or fashion; they'll keep dressing the way they want and I'm sure it fits their lifestyle and impresses their friends....but that doesn't stop me from thinking Jaden looks ridiculous. At least Willow usually looks interesting and confident.
> 
> I'm most referring to creating* a fashion line that "pledges allegiance to my heaven" and his and his sister's idea about how time works. * I don't believe either of them has any real idea what a theoretical physicist does.  They come across incredibly self-entitled and smug when they're probably trying for gnostic and esoteric.





Tivo said:


> *They sound brainwashed into utter confusion. *They never make any sense.





they are the perfect examples of scientology at it's finest!! their theories on everything make me wonder sometimes if they are not medicated!   i think they are "allowed" to say this crazy dribble to try and get these people's agenda's out to the masses because it would be completely different if that mess came out of jada's or will's mouths!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> they are the perfect examples of scientology at it's finest!! their theories on everything make me wonder sometimes if they are not medicated!   i think they are "allowed" to say this crazy dribble to try and get these people's agenda's out to the masses because it would be completely different if that mess came out of jada's or will's mouths!


Yes! And someone is obviously teaching them this nonsense. No way they're coming up with this on their own. Not going to school but definitely being indoctrinated.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Yes! And someone is obviously teaching them this nonsense. No way they're coming up with this on their own.* Not going to school but definitely being indoctrinated.*





ITA   as much as they want us to think otherwise - they are not smart enough to come up with these things on their own!  i don't care how many books jaden carries around with him!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> ITA   as much as they want us to think  otherwise - they are not smart enough to come up with these things on  their own!  i don't care how many books jaden carries around with  him!



I actually do believe they made it up on their own. Admittedly I'm  not an expert on Scientology, but that stuff he said about 666 being about six angels, six heavens and six prophets sounds like the kind of crap a teenager would say to sound important. After all, he is claiming HE is one of the prophets! I doubt the higher ups in the Church of Scientology told him that. 

And when it comes down to it, the purpose of the interview was that he is trying to sell his line of clothes. Telling that crazy story got lots of free advertising as it got picked up and repeated on many web sites. It was a successful marketing ploy. I hate to think there is a kid out there who idolizes Jaden and wants to wear his clothes, but who knows?


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-mania said:


> I actually do believe they made it up on their own. Admittedly I'm  not an expert on Scientology, but that stuff he said about 666 being about six angels, six heavens and six prophets sounds like the kind of crap a teenager would say to sound important. After all, he is claiming HE is one of the prophets! I doubt the higher ups in the Church of Scientology told him that.
> 
> And when it comes down to it, the purpose of the interview was that he is trying to sell his line of clothes. Telling that crazy story got lots of free advertising as it got picked up and repeated on many web sites. It was a successful marketing ploy. I hate to think there is a kid out there who idolizes Jaden and wants to wear his clothes, but who knows?



I agree, I also think they come up with this stuff themselves... It's not abnormal to wonder about or question the concept of time, right? The way they articulate this nonsense makes me believe that it doesn't stem from deep thought - although Jada and all the other yes-people in their lives probably convince them that what they're saying is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I actually do believe they made it up on their own. Admittedly I'm  not an expert on Scientology, but that stuff he said about 666 being about six angels, six heavens and six prophets sounds like the kind of crap a teenager would say to sound important. After all, he is claiming HE is one of the prophets! I doubt the higher ups in the Church of Scientology told him that.
> 
> And when it comes down to it, the purpose of the interview was that he is trying to sell his line of clothes. *Telling that crazy story got lots of free advertising as it got picked up and repeated on many web sites.* *It was a successful marketing ploy.* I hate to think there is a kid out there who idolizes Jaden and wants to wear his clothes, but who knows?





im'a need to see some receipts before i call it a success!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> im'a need to see some receipts before i call it a success!



Uh oh, it looks like we may all owe Jaden an apology. After a little digging it turns out the whole story was fake. None of it happened. The story first appeared on a satire web site and was picked up by several other sites. But I guess it shows how weird our impression of Jaden is that we could easily believe it was real.




> *Ain't No Prophet*
> 
> *Claim:*   Jaden Smith claims God told him to start a clothing line called 666.
> 
> 
> *FALSE*
> 
> *Origins:* On 5 January 2015, the entertainment web site _The News Nerd_ published an article claiming Jaden Smith, the actor and rapper who is the son of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith, believes God inspired him to start a clothing line called 666:    Jaden Smith, the son of rapper-actor legend Will Smith, has announced a  new fashion line, which he titled "666." Despite 666 being highly  regarded as an evil number which references the mark of the beast, Jaden  says the fashion line was inspired by God.
> 
> In an interview with _Rolling Stone_, Jaden spoke about his fashion line:
> 
> "God exists in all things that surround the fire that burns in the sky.  She is responsible for all spontaneous ideas. In fact, 666 is not an  evil number. This number is actually three part and represents the six  angels that descended from the six Heavens, who are searching for the  six prophets who are meant to lead the masses. Each prophet will be the  exalted leader of that heaven. I have been chosen by one of those angels  as one of those prophets. This line is not just clothing. Clothing is  meant to cover, while 666 is meant to transform. To wear these clothes  is to seek protection from the ills of the world and to pledge  allegiance to my Heaven."
> While Jaden Smith has gained a reputation for odd behavior, he has not started a clothing line named 666. _The News Nerd_ is a fake news website that publishes satire rather than factual articles. The website's front page on 7 January 2015 consisted of fake news headlines such as "Walking Dead Actress Contracts Ebola While Filming a Scene in Africa," "Michael Vick Attacked by Pit Bull," and "American Restaurant Granted Permission to Sell Dog Meat."
> 
> A disclaimer on the web site notes: "The stories posted on _TheNewsNerd_  are for entertainment purposes only. The stories may mimic articles  found in the headlines, but rest assured they are purely satirical."
> 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/prophetjaden.asp


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-mania said:


> Uh oh, it looks like we may all owe Jaden an apology. After a little digging it turns out the whole story was fake. None of it happened. The story first appeared on a satire web site and was picked up by several other sites. But I guess it shows how weird our impression of Jaden is that we could easily believe it was real.



I take back what I said!! You're right, they give off a weird impression.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Uh oh, it looks like we may all owe Jaden an apology*. After a little digging it turns out the whole story was fake. None of it happened. The story first appeared on a satire web site and was picked up by several other sites. But I guess it shows how weird our impression of Jaden is that we could easily believe it was real.





no.  he is still an idiot.  he has said enough to prove this.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> no.  he is still an idiot.  he has said enough to prove this.


----------



## addisonshopper

Ah Hugh. These kids are running amuck and raising themselves.  I said it before this all jadas doing hence the reason I don't believe they are really together. Kids look like space cadet air heads.  Why they not in school I don't know.


----------



## Tivo

addisonshopper said:


> Ah Hugh. These kids are running amuck and raising themselves.  I said it before this all jadas doing hence the reason I don't believe they are really together. Kids look like space cadet air heads.  Why they not in school I don't know.


They are sitting ducks ripe for all kinds of con men. Likely to be broke by age 28. Let's see how well their knowledge of the physicisim metamorphosis, totality crouton, calibration brainwaves, motorcycle android beta matter helps them at that point.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/24/will-smith-margot-robbie-get-goofy-for-spanish-talk-show/

Will Smith wears some armor and plays a fun game while making an appearance on El Hormiguero on Tuesday night (March 24) in Madrid, Spain.

The 46-year-old actor was joined for the appearance by his Focus co-star Margot Robbie.

While he has not been confirmed to return to the movie, Wills former movie wife Vivica A. Fox will be reprising her role in the upcoming film Independence Day 2!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be the daughter of multimillionaires, but it is the simple things in life that get Willow Smith smiling.

On Tuesday, the 14-year-old headed to her happy place namely her favourite cafe in Calabasas, California.

The teen star and a friend stopped in at bakery Le Pain Quotidien where she picked up an iced tea.

The drink obviously put the singer in a good mood as she flashed a peace sign and an even bigger smile at onlookers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rite-spot-iced-drink-treat.html#ixzz3VQGLpNKQ


----------



## Junkenpo

Anyone here familiar with the Cartoon Network show "Steven Universe?" It's my favorite thing on tv at the moment. 

I just followed a link to Willow on instagram singing a snippet of the song, "Stronger Than You" which was part of the the finale show of the season.   Love the song, love the voice actor (Estelle)... 

Not sure how I feel about knowing I have likes in common with Willow, now. lol


----------



## mariahmerys

Sure hope he uses his power to help create change.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently said she could survive a couple of nights in nature and often gets the sudden urge to climb a mountain.

And Willow Smith indulged her outdoorsy side on Thursday as she headed out on a hike in the Malibu hills.

The 14-year-old star donned her sportiest gear for the outing and looked like a pro with a hydration pack on her back. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zzes-outfit-fun-neon-socks.html#ixzz3VcMV85t2


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29/jada-pinkett-smith-gets-familys-support-at-black-girls-rock/

Jada Pinkett Smith is sandwiched in between her daughter Willow Smith and her husband Will Smith while walking the red carpet at BETs Black Girls Rock on Saturday night (March 28) at NJPAC in Newark, N.J.

The 43-year-old Gotham actress was honored at the event with the Star Power Award and she had her family by her side for support!

Make sure to watch the special when it airs on BET on Sunday, April 5 at 7/6c.

FYI: Jada is wearing a Versace Couture dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, and a Jimmy Choo bag.


----------



## ByeKitty

Is that Jada's mom? She looks really young!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like that white dress. She looks good.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Is that Jada's mom? She looks really young!




Yep that's her mom...she looks amazing.


----------



## berrydiva

They all look good well I don't know what Will is wearing but the ladies look good.


----------



## Junkenpo

Agreed, the ladies look terrif, but Will looks out of place.  I like Willow's outfit except for her feet.


----------



## Staci_W

For the first time I think Willow looks pretty.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been married for 18 years.

But Will Smith and Jada Pinkett looked to still be in the honeymoon phase at the Black Girls Rock event in New Jersey on Saturday night.

The 46-year-old handed out the Star Power award to his wife at the ceremony but not before planting a passionate kiss on her (and a light pat on the bottom). 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-Black-Girls-Rock-event.html#ixzz3VohZFSDu


----------



## berrydiva

Regardless of what folks say about their marriage, their affection seems/feels real to me.


----------



## Tivo

They fake it real good. They are actors.


----------



## Midge S

Am I imagining things or is that Michelle ***** sitting behind them in the audience?


----------



## Sasha2012

Midge S said:


> Am I imagining things or is that Michelle ***** sitting behind them in the audience?



Yes, that's her.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> Am I imagining things or is that Michelle ***** sitting behind them in the audience?



That's her alright. I was wondering why the hell she isn't sitting in the front row


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wow that is not a flattering dress on Michelle. She was looking good on her Asia tour.


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't like the public groping.



Lounorada said:


> That's her alright. I was wondering why the hell she isn't sitting in the front row


Hahah, me too!


----------



## Deco

Willow doesn't look like either parent.


----------



## Sassys

So weird when I see celebs not using TSA Pre-check, so they can keep their shoes on (best $100 I have ever spent)

LAX 4/9/15


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dress over shorts 





Daily mail

'Went To TopShop To Buy Some Girl Clothes, I Mean "Clothes",' he captioned a mirror selfie on his Instagram account on Wednesday.
In the snap, Jaden is wearing a long sleeve striped dress over dark harem trousers at a gym surrounded by exercise machines and a track.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-girl-clothes-lately.html#ixzz3WwHujc96


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, for the love of...

I'll overlook the ridiculous outfit and just make fun of his bad grammar.

It Is Important To Capitalize Every Word.


----------



## bag-princess

they better get this boy some help before it is too late!


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> they better get this boy some help before it is too late!



Help with what? You can't fix stupid. Although I am a firm believer that you can outgrow it. 

If he doesn't soon learn the difference between your and you're I'm going to scream.


----------



## Junkenpo

Title Case, talking in memes, mixing up "your" and "you're" and "too" and "to". 

And Jaden wearing a dress?  Not original, not exciting. Not well executed.

Iggy Pop did it better.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> *Help with what? You can't fix stupid.* Although I am a firm believer that you can outgrow it.
> 
> If he doesn't soon learn the difference between your and you're I'm going to scream.





  this is indeed true!! he needs to be on a shorter leash.  i guess he is too old to have handlers - or are they still around and i just don't notice them?


----------



## Sasha2012

As Jaden Smith arrived at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival in a floral minidress and a headband or roses, most would be forgiven in assuming he had no plans to ruffle his ensemble.

But on Friday, the 16-year-old actor-turned-designer was seen letting loose as he soaked up the musical acts on offer at the Empire Polo Club in Indio, California.

Revelling among scores of festival-goers in the outdoor setting, the star was seen vigorously shaking his locks as he jumped in the air and danced away, lost in the musical moment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-dancing-storm-Coachella.html#ixzz3XgzHBEv8


----------



## skarsbabe

I would say 'wtf is wrong with this kid?!' but the list would be too long...


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada ostd this on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/jada?fref=ts

*Race vs Gender*

Hillary ******* is running for President. When Hillary made her announcement, I was more confused and anxious than excited. Her announcement conjured many old hurts and scars.

In the past, I have been criticized for suggesting that black women extend our media platforms to white women in the way in which white women are making strides to extend their media platforms to us, but Hillary&#8217;s announcement reminded me that the relationship between black and white women on the political platform has been deeply complicated, disappointing and painful. The only question I have been asking myself is if I&#8217;m suppose to vote for Hillary because she is a woman; will she take us to the mountaintop with her or will women of color once again be left out and left behind? For example, during the Woman's Suffrage Movement, black women were specifically excluded because Northern white women feared of losing support of Southern white women if black women were included. What made it even more offensive is that the two women given the credit of pioneering the woman's movement were at first abolitionists. Those were complicated times, but as time has gone on it seems as if that sentiment of separatism did not let up and permeated through the feminist movement as a place to facilitate and empower white women only. I personally suffered the racism and classism of the feminist movement and now have had to watch my daughter battle even ageism as she journeys to participate in the feminist movement. But she continues to fight the good fight referring to herself as a feminist while her mother refers to herself as a womanist who supports feminism and feminists. You can imagine that Willow and I have had some &#8220;spirited" conversations about this topic that's uneasy for even a mother and daughter to talk about at times which simply illuminates how volatile a subject it could be for a nation of women to explore...but we must.

How will we reconcile the past to move into the future? Can Hillary, whether she becomes President or not, heal the broken political ties of the women of this nation? I know it takes far more than the idea of being the first female President of the United States to run this country, but as a woman, it sure is an exciting idea. Women of color and white women have been taking on the majority of their fights on the political platform on separate lines; can Hillary ******* change that legacy through her journey to become president? Because if she can...she would not only have my vote...but she would have my heart.

To all my women friends of all colors and creeds, this is a great opportunity for healing and reconciliation&#8230; let&#8217;s woman up in the spirit of compassion to gain more understanding of one another and the issues we face. Let&#8217;s get the conversation started&#8230;

J


----------



## buzzytoes

If he didn't wear such ugly dresses it probably wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> If he didn't wear such ugly dresses it probably wouldn't be such a big deal.




any guy walking around in dresses would be a big deal - no matter what it looked like!  not to mention those big red roses in his hair!   he is such an attention ho!


jada needs to get off facebook trying to sound like the great philosopher and check on her son!


----------



## Singra

Can it really be considered a dress? It's really more of an oversized shirt with shorts... if he lost the shorts I would consider it a dress.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> Can it really be considered a dress? It's really more of an oversized shirt with shorts... if he lost the shorts I would consider it a dress.





women do it all the time and yes it is still called a dress.  a mini dress worn with shorts.


----------



## ByeKitty

I see plenty of hipsterboys wearing the long shirts... Yeah he may look silly, but it's just a "trendy" thing right now, nothing disturbing to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> any guy walking around in dresses would be a big deal - no matter what it looked like!  not to mention those big red roses in his hair!   he is such an attention ho!
> 
> 
> jada needs to get off facebook trying to sound like the great philosopher and check on her son!



Agree.


----------



## AEGIS

This isn't a big deal to me
He's at Coachella and he's a try hard product of Scientology


----------



## uhpharm01

skarsbabe said:


> I would say 'wtf is wrong with this kid?!' but the list would be too long...



Lol


----------



## Singra

ByeKitty said:


> I see plenty of hipsterboys wearing the long shirts... Yeah he may look silly, but it's just a "trendy" thing right now, nothing disturbing to me.



Ditto.


----------



## Midge S

Agree as well. He's just an odd little dude.  He can wear what he wants.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada posted a message on facebook about the riots in her hometown.

https://www.facebook.com/jada?fref=nf

Baltimore!

I know we are angry, I know we want to be heard. We want answers, we want justice but most of all we want the corrupt systems of authority in our neighborhoods that continually steal the lives of people of color and the underprivileged to be revealed and rectified. But we must do our part. Today, I see that violence begets violence making it difficult to differentiate the victims from the perpetrators. Violence creates a window to vilify the victims, even in the deepest recesses of the most condolent mind. Nonviolence creates a clear view to who the offenders of justice really are. Don't give the very system that has been using violence to terrorize and exterminate us any justification to use that very violence upon us to keep us in order. This is a time of self-discipline so that the true offenders of justice can be revealed.

Stand down so that justice and the preservation of our communities are the priority and have the opportunity to prevail.

J


----------



## wilding

At least his pants aren't hanging down around his butt


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith brought some disco diva style to the Gotham finale screening in LA on Tuesday night.

The 43-year-old actress shimmered at the Landmark theatre in a reflective miniskirt and crisp white shirt with chic blue heels on her feet.

Carrying a silver box clutch it's hard to imagine Jada has been in the entertainment industry for 35 years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Gotham-finale-screening-LA.html#ixzz3Yk80Wfau


----------



## Sasha2012

He used to have a high-top hairdo in the Nineties, but the hair on Will's hand has gone south for his role in Suicide Squad.

The actor left the Toronto set with a completely bald head and a bushy beard as he prepared to film scenes as DC Comics antihero Deadshot.

What hadn't changed was that famous Will Smith smile, which shined as he said hello to a few fans who had woken up early to see him. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-set-Suicide-Squad-Canada.html#ixzz3YqJ2KkU4


----------



## berrydiva

No thank you to him as Deadshot.


----------



## bag-princess

he looks mighty fine in the second shot with the hat and coat on!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/03/will-smith-as-deadshot-in-suicide-squad-first-look-photo/

Suicide Squad director David Ayer just revealed the first official character portrait for Will Smiths character Deadshot!

This new photo comes just after David tweeted out the first full photo of the entire cast in costume! Wills Deadshot costume looks slightly different from his full cast photo, where his face is visible.

The cast photo features Jai Courtney as Captain Boomerang, Cara Delevingne as Enchantress, Joel Kinnaman as Rick Flagg, Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn, Will Smith as Deadshot, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje as Killer Croc, Jay Hernandez as El Diablo, Karen Fukuhara as Katana, and Adam Beach as what we can only assume is the character of Slipknot.


----------



## ByeKitty

I thought Suge Knight was behind bars!


----------



## bag-princess

Suge can only wish he was that fine!  big fat bald evil a$$!


----------



## uhpharm01

ByeKitty said:


> I thought Suge Knight was behind bars!



He is !!lol


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I thought Suge Knight was behind bars!



You so wrong!!! Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/pop-shop/6560670/willow-smith-music-video-f-q-c-7
*Watch Willow Smith's First Music Video in Two Years 'F Q-C #7'*







Willow Smith first debuted her song "F Q-C #7" (which is said, according to the FADER, "Frequency Number Seven") exclusively on Tidal two weeks ago. Now, with the new video (which Smith co-directed), the song is available to all.

Eclectic and sparse, "F Q-C #7" was produced by Willow herself, a fact that she emphasizes in the video with shots of her playing three different instruments and singing. She explained her concept to the FADER: "The different Mes represent my Chakras. Yellow is Self-confidence, Blue is my voice (song), Red is my survival instinct, and the Black is a combination of everything (the true me)."

Listen to the song (inspired by "Girlpool, tUnE-yArDs, and Cree Summer") and watch Willow frolic ("climbing on trees and skipping my class") in the video below:


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't even know....


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm......ok......


----------



## BadAzzBish

Well she's young and experimenting I guess? At least she's original.


----------



## Sasha2012

Things got a little wet and wild between Will Smith and Margot Robbie on the Toronto set of Suicide squad.

The Focus co-stars were shooting a night scene on location on a downtown street over the weekend and they were seen rehearsing their moves and then repeating them as fake rain poured down.

At one point, Will had to scoop up the scantily-clad actress in his arms and lift her to safety, something that clearly brought a smile to his face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-set-Suicide-Squad-Toronto.html#ixzz3Zm539FoU


----------



## Sasha2012

She has tried in vain to clarify her comments about having an 'open marriage' to husband Will Smith, instead calling it a 'grown' relationship.

But now, Jada Pinkett-Smith, 43, has created room for yet more speculation over their 17-year-marriage telling Howard Stern on Wednesday 'I'm not his watcher'.

Speaking on Howard's SiriusXM show she went as far as to say she's advised her children against getting married, saying: 'Heck yeah, don't do it.'

Howard brought up an old quote from Jada speaking to Oprah Winfrey that if Will wanted to go with another woman then he could go ahead 'as long as he could look at himself in the mirror'.

At the time, this prompted many to assume Jada had confessed to the pair having an open marriage. 

Howard suggested however, that the actress meant more in a psychological sense, and Jada replied: 'Look I'm not here to be anybody's watcher. I'm not his watcher. He's a grown man.'

She also admitted that she thought she was too young when she got married to Will aged 25, but put their success down to him being a 'gangster partner'. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-AGAINST-getting-married.html#ixzz3c3SvAfQY


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She has tried in vain to clarify her comments about having an 'open marriage' to husband Will Smith, instead calling it a 'grown' relationship.
> 
> But now, Jada Pinkett-Smith, 43, has created room for yet more speculation over their 17-year-marriage telling Howard Stern on Wednesday 'I'm not his watcher'.
> 
> Speaking on Howard's SiriusXM show she went as far as to say she's advised her children against getting married, saying: 'Heck yeah, don't do it.'
> 
> Howard brought up an old quote from Jada speaking to Oprah Winfrey that if Will wanted to go with another woman then he could go ahead 'as long as he could look at himself in the mirror'.
> 
> At the time, this prompted many to assume Jada had confessed to the pair having an open marriage.
> 
> Howard suggested however, that the actress meant more in a psychological sense, and Jada replied: 'Look I'm not here to be anybody's watcher. I'm not his watcher. He's a grown man.'
> 
> She also admitted that she thought she was too young when she got married to Will aged 25, but put their success down to him being a 'gangster partner'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-AGAINST-getting-married.html#ixzz3c3SvAfQY







i was just reading an article about this interview and once again  at them.


----------



## Lounorada

Damn, Jada has great legs!


----------



## sdkitty

Jada always comes off kind of smug to me.  Like she has all the answers, the sexiest marriage, the best relationship with his ex....best child rearing (nor non-rearing).....


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> J*ada always comes off kind of smug to me*.  Like she has all the answers, the sexiest marriage, the best relationship with his ex....best child rearing (nor non-rearing).....





because she is!  she loooves to climb her little garden knome self up on her soap box and preach down to the masses of unenlightened little people.  

and that mess about will could go ahead and sleep with other women because they have a "grown" relationship and as long as "he could look at himself in the mirror!"    girl bye!  f@ck that - it would be me that he needed to be concerned about being able to look at.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> because she is!  she loooves to climb her little garden knome self up on her soap box and preach down to the masses of unenlightened little people.
> 
> and that mess about *will could go ahead and sleep with other women because they have a "grown" relationship and as long as "he could look at himself in the mirror!*"    girl bye!  f@ck that - it would be me that he needed to be concerned about being able to look at.



Kind of sad really. That she feels the need to make up excuses about how she is okay with being cheated on by her husband. As if she had any say in the matter!


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-princess said:


> because she is!  she loooves to climb her little garden knome self up on her soap box and preach down to the masses of unenlightened little people.
> 
> and that mess about will could go ahead and sleep with other women because they have a "grown" relationship and as long as "he could look at himself in the mirror!"    girl bye!  f@ck that - it would be me that he needed to be concerned about being able to look at.



Dead @ 'garden knome'  As far as their open relationship - what about STDs? Eeeew!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Kind of sad really. That she feels the need to make up excuses about how she is okay with being cheated on by her husband. *As if she had any say in the matter*!





for real!  she is not fooling me acting like she would be soooo calm and cool about it.
she said a while back it would not be a problem as long as she doesn't have to see and hear about it!  DUH.


----------



## lh211

bag-princess said:


> because she is!  *she loooves to climb her little garden knome self up* on her soap box and preach down to the masses of unenlightened little people.
> 
> and that mess about will could go ahead and sleep with other women because they have a "grown" relationship and as long as "he could look at himself in the mirror!"    girl bye!  f@ck that - it would be me that he needed to be concerned about being able to look at.





She sounds worried to me, trying to convince herself as well as us.


----------



## bag-princess

lh211 said:


> She sounds worried to me, *trying to convince herself as well as us.*




exactly!!  so if/when it hits the fan she can say "oh i knew and was/am not worried" that way she thinks she doesn't look like a fool.   that is exactly what she sounds now anyway so......yea.  whatever!





BadAzzBish said:


> *Dead @ 'garden knome' * As far as their open relationship - what about STDs? Eeeew!




:giggles:   i guess she would say as long as he doesn't bring it home - like other dingy women.


----------



## bag-mania

She tries too hard to make her marriage sound wonderful and it's obvious. Like last year when she said how Will just loves to take sexy photos of her while she sleeps. Please. GAG!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> She tries too hard to make her marriage sound wonderful and it's obvious. Like last year when she said how Will just loves to take sexy photos of her while she sleeps. Please. GAG!





that was my reaction too when i read that!!  puh-lease!!


there was something said about when will did that movie with the pretty blonde girl - i think her name is Margo "something" and people were saying how close they were always on the set and how even when the sexy scenes were done - they were NOT!  and that jada had a fit!!  she was not happy about it being posted all over the place and especially the pics of them away from the set looking all cozy!


----------



## Sassys

Gma 6/4/15


----------



## michie

Will is really starting to look like an old fish (tambourine boy)...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Will is really starting to look like an old fish (tambourine boy)...


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada looks good, I like her latest outfits.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...eflects-on-her-tupac-shakur-friendship-201546

*Jada Pinkett Smith Reflects on Her Friendship with Tupac Shakur: What Broke Them Apart*

All the feels! Nearly 20 years after Tupac Shakur's death, Jada Pinkett Smith revealed in a new interview with Howard Stern on Wednesday, June 3, what broke her intimate friendship with the late rapper before his 1996 murder.

"He was a revolutionary without a revolution if that makes any kind sense," Pinkett Smith, 43, dished on the SiriusXM radio show about Tupac, whom she met in high school at the Baltimore School for the Arts. "And that kind of energy transferred to a whole other thing."

The two stars quickly became best friends -- and friends only, according to Will Smith's wife. "You know, it's so funny. Now being older, I have more of an understanding of what that was between us," she reflected of their platonic chemistry. "When you have two young people that have very strong feelings, but there was no physical chemistry between us at all, and it wasn't even just for me! It was him too. There was a time when I was like, 'Just kiss me! Let's just see how this goes.' When I tell you it had to be the most disgusting kiss for us both." 

She reasoned that they just were not meant to be. "The only way I can put it is that the higher power did not want it at all. If Pac and I had any kind of sexual chemistry, we might have killed each other because we were both so passionate. And you know, we loved deeply," she reflected. "It was hard enough with us just being friends. It was volatile relationship."

Together, the two went from rags to riches, literally. "I've had never in my life met a person like Pac. He had so much charisma. And he was poor," she noted of the Harlem native. "When I met Pac, he owned two pairs of pants and two sweaters... He used to tell me all the time. He was like, 'Jada, you're a superstar.' He didn't say it about himself."
She said they both made their ascent to fame together in the '90s. "It really happened for us both at the same time," she shared.

Only their paths diverged. "He went to jail," she recalled. "There was a lot of things that transpired once he went to jail. It was really when he came out. Jail was a very difficult experience for him, and of course, we were on two sides of the spectrum. Pac and I have always had very intense conversations... and we had a very hardcore disagreement."

Pinkett revealed what broke their friendship in their final disagreement before his death. "I just wasn't in agreement with the direction that he was taking, and I told him that, you know, it was a destructive direction. A very scary direction," she said. "And he felt as though I had changed. I'd gone Hollywood. I'd gone soft. And looking back now, I totally understand where Pac was at the time... It was a mentality he started to come out of before he was murdered."

The Gotham actress said she dealt with immense emotion after his murder in Las Vegas. "I don't think I was guilty as much as I felt just sadness, for not having the opportunity to tell him that I loved him," she shared, getting emotional with Stern. "But, I know he knew that. It wasn't the first time that we had had a bad argument and stopped speaking. That was a constant in our relationship."

"It definitely taught me a lesson," she dished. "Which is life is too short. Do not let disagreements stand in between you and people that you love."

Pinkett Smith still thinks about her old friend, even reflecting on her friendship with Shakur on social media. Several years ago, the star shared a photo with her late friend kissing her on the cheek and embracing her in a throwback image. "You know, I love him," she told Stern on Wednesday. "You know what? He left a very strong and powerful mark. People are still inspired by him. So he did his work."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-tupac-shakur-friendship-201546#ixzz3c9inExu4 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook

A cute video of Jada and Tupac dancing to Parent's Don't Just Understand in 1988, the irony!!


----------



## bag-princess

i can't help but wonder when she talks about Pac - rest his soul - what he would think of her now with her "free to do as he pleases" relationship with will. and especially those kids of hers.  if " he felt as though I had changed. I'd gone Hollywood. I'd gone soft." years ago i can't imagine what he would think of her now.   other than "i was right"!


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/pop-shop/6560670/willow-smith-music-video-f-q-c-7
> *Watch Willow Smith's First Music Video in Two Years 'F Q-C #7'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Smith first debuted her song "F Q-C #7" (which is said, according to the FADER, "Frequency Number Seven") exclusively on Tidal two weeks ago. Now, with the new video (which Smith co-directed), the song is available to all.
> 
> Eclectic and sparse, "F Q-C #7" was produced by Willow herself, a fact that she emphasizes in the video with shots of her playing three different instruments and singing. She explained her concept to the FADER: "The different Mes represent my Chakras. Yellow is Self-confidence, Blue is my voice (song), Red is my survival instinct, and the Black is a combination of everything (the true me)."
> 
> Listen to the song (inspired by "Girlpool, tUnE-yArDs, and Cree Summer") and watch Willow frolic ("climbing on trees and skipping my class") in the video below:





idk what she's doing but i like her voice, her natural hair and that she's not naked and twerking or trying to look grown. do ya thang Willow


----------



## Singra

AEGIS said:


> idk what she's doing but i like her voice, *her natural hair and that she's not naked and twerking or trying to look grown. do ya thang Willow*



^ Yup I agree.

I'm not sure I like a lot of what she produces but I like the way she goes about doing things. She and her brother both actually... to be sure they're both annoying in that way uber privileged children are and they have some strange and peculiar ideas on things but they both seem like good people. Will and Jada can be very proud.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Gma 6/4/15


She looks like "old" Jada in the White. Face looks softer.


----------



## Sassys

JFK to LAX


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> for real!  she is not fooling me acting like she would be soooo calm and cool about it.
> she said a while back it would not be a problem as long as she doesn't have to see and hear about it!  DUH.


she's always going to have an answer for everything, making herself and her family superior

I have to admit, Will seems very likable though....more like a regular guy (or former regular guy, now very rich)


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she's always going to have an answer for everything, making herself and her family superior
> 
> I have to admit, *Will seems very likable though....more like a regular guy (or former regular guy, now very rich)*





yea he does.  i wonder if that is because he keeps his mouth shut and does not spout off about this mess like she does so often even if he thinks the same way/things she does.  i agree she is one of those people that always has an answer and knows about the best way to do everything.


----------



## AEGIS

sdkitty said:


> she's always going to have an answer for everything, making herself and her family superior
> 
> I have to admit, Will seems very likable though....more like a regular guy (or former regular guy, now very rich)



oh I have heard stories about him being a COMPLETE d*ck
he and his entire family


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> oh I have heard stories about him being a COMPLETE d*ck
> he and his entire family





like i said - he knows how to keep his mouth shut so all we know are the stories told.  we don't see/hear it like with jada and those kids.


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> oh I have heard stories about him being a COMPLETE d*ck
> he and his entire family


that's kind of disappointing to hear
I heard something a while back about Will spending time with Justin Bieber when Justin was having a very hard time with his behavior and the media.  Supposedly Will spent a significant amount of time trying to help/counsel him (re being young and famous, etc.).  I was impressed with that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If you want an open or "grown" relationship as Jada stated (Whatever the hell that means) why even take vows and get married?  Whatever floats your boat but I honestly don't understand why/how people do it.


----------



## ByeKitty

IDK what Will is like in real life but I find him very likeable....unlike Jada


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If you want an open or "grown" relationship as Jada stated (Whatever the hell that means) why even take vows and get married?  Whatever floats your boat but I honestly don't understand why/how people do it.



There are people out there who are polyamorous - able to love more than one person equally. But yeah I think this is different ie; if its sex alone.

Whatever works for them, I guess. But, do we HAVE to hear about it ALL the time? You do you Jada, but man, keep it to yourself a little...lol


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If you want an open or "grown" relationship as Jada stated (Whatever the hell that means) why even take vows and get married?  Whatever floats your boat but I honestly don't understand why/how people do it.



that is just more of her gobbly gook talk!  as if you are married and expect your spouse to being faithful is not acting like grown ups.  



ByeKitty said:


> IDK what Will is like in real life *but I find him very likeable....unlike Jada*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are people out there who are polyamorous - able to love more than one person equally. But yeah I think this is different ie; if its sex alone.
> 
> Whatever works for them, I guess. *But, do we HAVE to hear about it ALL the time?* You do you Jada, but man, keep it to yourself a little...lol






THESE!!!   that is why will is so much more likable - even if he does feel the same way he isn't trying to make everyone see how much more evolved and better their relationship is than other people!   his job is to entertain us - not try and make us understand what is going on in his private life.


----------



## bag-mania

I'll give Jada this much, she knows how to take lemons and make lemonade. There are not many woman who could discuss her cheating husband in an interview and make it sound like she's empowering herself. Maybe she even really believes it. Whatever it takes to get by I guess. 



> *Jada Pinkett Smith is really pragmatic about Will and other women*
> 
> Will Smith has &#8220;all the freedom in the world&#8221; when it comes to other women, says his wife of nearly 18 years, Jada Pinkett Smith.
> 
> Addressing the persistent, years-long rumors that the couple has an open marriage, the actress this week told Howard Stern, &#8220;At the end of the day, I&#8217;m not here to be anybody&#8217;s watcher.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m not his watcher. He&#8217;s a grown man &#8230; I trust that the man that Will is is a man with integrity. He&#8217;s got all the freedom in the world &#8230; and as long as Will can look himself in the mirror and be OK? I&#8217;m good,&#8221; she said.
> 
> The &#8220;Gotham&#8221; star, who shares two teenage children with Smith, says it&#8217;s unrealistic for a man not to be attracted to other women. But she emphasized that doesn&#8217;t mean he&#8217;ll go ahead and act on those impulses, her husband included.
> 
> &#8220;You know what, Howard? Here&#8217;s what&#8217;s real. I&#8217;m not the kind of woman that believes that a man&#8217;s not gonna be attracted to other women &#8230; It&#8217;s just not realistic,&#8221; said Pinkett Smith, 43. &#8220;And just because your man is attracted to another woman doesn&#8217;t mean he doesn&#8217;t love you. And it doesn&#8217;t mean he&#8217;s gonna act on it.&#8221;
> 
> She added, &#8220;If your man can&#8217;t really see another woman&#8217;s beauty, how the hell is he gonna see yours? &#8230; You have got to be human and be who you are.&#8221;
> 
> Her interview echoed sentiments expressed in 2013, when she said she and her longtime partner, 46, have a &#8220;grown&#8221; relationship.
> 
> Also in the interview with Stern, Pinkett Smith noted she got married &#8220;too damn young.&#8221; &#8220;Thank God I have a husband who&#8217;s just a gangster partner because can you imagine? Taking that road together from 25 to 44? &#8230; You&#8217;ve got to be strong.&#8221;
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/06/04/jada-on-will-smith-im-not-his-watcher/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I'll give Jada this much, she knows how to take lemons and make lemonade. There are not many woman who could discuss her cheating husband in an interview and make it sound like she's empowering herself. Maybe she even really believes it. Whatever it takes to get by I guess.


Will has all the charisma in the family and she has the ego.....I wonder who wears the pants


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Will has all the charisma in the family and she has the ego.....I wonder who wears the pants



Oh, Will does, definitely. No contest. Jada is an extremely proud and vain woman and she does a ton of talking herself up. But I think we all know that Will could do very nicely without her. Jada without Will? Not so much.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Oh, Will does, definitely. No contest. Jada is an extremely proud and vain woman and she does a ton of talking herself up. But I think we all know that Will could do very nicely without her. *Jada without Will? Not so much.*






THIS!   

even being married to will she has not done that much to be able to say  she is an A list actress - but it is way more than she would have  without him.   and her so-called music career??  it's barely worth  mentioning!!


all jada is doing is trying to save face!  she wants people to believe she has it all together and she knows what is going on and it does not bother her at all!   puh-lease!!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Willow Smith Remembers Jada's Late Best Friend Tupac Shakur on His 44th Birthday: "Can You Please Come Back"*

Missing her Uncle Pac. Will and Jada Pinkett Smith's teenage daughter Willow Smith remembered her mom's late best friend, Tupac Shakur, on what would have been the rapper's 44th birthday on Tuesday, June 16.

"," the music scion, 14, wrote on Instagram. "Happy Birthday, Pac." Accompanying her social media update were two throwback photos of her mother embracing her old friend, as well as a sweet letter once penned by Willow.

"Dear Tupac," the note reads. "I know you are alive someplace I think that my mommy really misses you. Can you please come back so mom and me can be happy! I wish you were here... I really do. Love, Willow."

Willow's birthday tribute to the "Changes" rapper comes several weeks after Pinkett Smith affectionately remembered her late friend on Howard Stern's SiriusXM radio show. The actress, now 43, and Shakur went way back to the '80s, when they met while attending the Baltimore School for the Arts.

"I've had never in my life met a person like Pac. He had so much charisma," Pinkett Smith reflected. "When I met Pac, he owned two pairs of pants and two sweaters... He used to tell me all the time. He was like, 'Jada, you're a superstar.' He didn't say it about himself."

While the two made their ascent to fame together, their paths eventually diverged. "He went to jail,&#8221; the Gotham star recalled. (Tupac was convicted in 1995 of sexually abusing a fan.) "Jail was a very difficult experience for him, and of course, we were on two sides of the spectrum. Pac and I have always had very intense conversations... and we had a very hardcore disagreement."

That falling out broke their friendship, soon before Tupac's 1996 murder in Las Vegas. "I just wasn't in agreement with the direction that he was taking, and I told him that, you know, it was a destructive direction," she shared. "And he felt as though I had changed. I'd gone Hollywood."

Still, the mother of Willow and Jaden, and stepmom to Trey, said she learned invaluable lessons from that fallout. "Life is too short," she shared. "Do not let disagreements stand in between you and people that you love."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-tupac-please-come-back-2015166#ixzz3dHwr9Q8D


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> *Willow Smith Remembers Jada's Late Best Friend Tupac Shakur on His 44th Birthday: "Can You Please Come Back"*
> "Dear Tupac," the note reads. "I know you are alive someplace I think that my mommy really misses you. Can you please come back so mom and me can be happy! I wish you were here... I really do. Love, Willow."




Good Lord, I think I hurt myself by how much I rolled my eyes reading that. Tupac died years before Willow was born. She never knew him so what purpose does her message serve other than the kid is thirsty for attention?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Good Lord, *I think I hurt myself by how much I rolled my eyes reading that.* Tupac died years before Willow was born. She never knew him so what purpose does her message serve other than the kid is thirsty for attention?





thank you!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sasha2012 said:


> *Willow Smith Remembers Jada's Late Best Friend Tupac Shakur on His 44th Birthday: "Can You Please Come Back"*
> 
> Missing her Uncle Pac. Will and Jada Pinkett Smith's teenage daughter Willow Smith remembered her mom's late best friend, Tupac Shakur, on what would have been the rapper's 44th birthday on Tuesday, June 16.
> 
> "," the music scion, 14, wrote on Instagram. "Happy Birthday, Pac." Accompanying her social media update were two throwback photos of her mother embracing her old friend, as well as a sweet letter once penned by Willow.
> 
> *"Dear Tupac," the note reads. "I know you are alive someplace I think that my mommy really misses you. Can you please come back so mom and me can be happy! I wish you were here... I really do. Love, Willow."*
> 
> Willow's birthday tribute to the "Changes" rapper comes several weeks after Pinkett Smith affectionately remembered her late friend on Howard Stern's SiriusXM radio show. The actress, now 43, and Shakur went way back to the '80s, when they met while attending the Baltimore School for the Arts.
> 
> "I've had never in my life met a person like Pac. He had so much charisma," Pinkett Smith reflected. "When I met Pac, he owned two pairs of pants and two sweaters... He used to tell me all the time. He was like, 'Jada, you're a superstar.' He didn't say it about himself."
> 
> While the two made their ascent to fame together, their paths eventually diverged. "He went to jail, the Gotham star recalled. (Tupac was convicted in 1995 of sexually abusing a fan.) "Jail was a very difficult experience for him, and of course, we were on two sides of the spectrum. Pac and I have always had very intense conversations... and we had a very hardcore disagreement."
> 
> That falling out broke their friendship, soon before Tupac's 1996 murder in Las Vegas. "I just wasn't in agreement with the direction that he was taking, and I told him that, you know, it was a destructive direction," she shared. "And he felt as though I had changed. I'd gone Hollywood."
> 
> Still, the mother of Willow and Jaden, and stepmom to Trey, said she learned invaluable lessons from that fallout. "Life is too short," she shared. "Do not let disagreements stand in between you and people that you love."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-tupac-please-come-back-2015166#ixzz3dHwr9Q8D



Well damn! I wonder what Will thinks about that? weird:


----------



## daffyduck

So, she's wants Tupac to come back so that she and her mommy can be happy? 
Is she trying to suggest that she would be happier having Tupac, a person that she never met, than her own father Will that she'd known all her life? IMO, her letter is very disrespectful to her dad, Will.


----------



## bag-mania

daffyduck said:


> So, she's wants Tupac to come back so that she and her mommy can be happy?
> Is she trying to suggest that she would be happier having Tupac, a person that she never met, than her own father Will that she'd known all her life? IMO, her letter is very disrespectful to her dad, Will.



I'm pretty sure you already put more thought into it than Willow did when she wrote it. All she knows in her little 14-year-old brain is that Tupac was cool and he was a friend of her mother.

Frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if Jada greatly exaggerated how close she was with Tupac in those recent interviews. He's been gone 20 years, so it's not like he can refute what she says.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-mania said:


> I'm pretty sure you already put more thought into it than Willow did when she wrote it. All she knows in her little 14-year-old brain is that Tupac was cool and he was a friend of her mother.
> 
> Frankly, *I wouldn't be surprised if Jada greatly exaggerated how close she was with Tupac* in those recent interviews. He's been gone 20 years, so it's not like he can refute what she says.



Jada and Tupac were long-time friends since they attended high school together - can't post the pics since I'm on my phone but I'm sure you can Google them.  They remained friends after they broke into Hollywood, in fact, she even visited him when he went to jail. Also, the fact that she talked about him to her young daughter to the extent of her writing that letter (which is disrespectful to Will imho) also proves how close she was to him. I personally believe they were soulmates.


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-mania said:


> I'm pretty sure you already put more thought into it than Willow did when she wrote it. All she knows in her little 14-year-old brain is that Tupac was cool and he was a friend of her mother.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if Jada greatly exaggerated how close she was with Tupac in those recent interviews. He's been gone 20 years, so it's not like he can refute what she says.



To be fair Willow said she wrote it years ago. I remember she first posted it 2012 and she also mention it was old so she must've been under 10 when she wrote it. I'm sure Jada has told her a lot about Tupac and she sees her mom misses him and wants her to be happy. Jada still gets emotional talking about him.

For the record Jada is not exaggerating how close they were, they met in high school and she was his best friend. Tupac wrote her poetry and he said in an interview that Jada was his heart and he'd give any of his organs to her. When Tupac was locked up Jada would visit him and always defended in publicly, she even tried to raise money for his bail before evil Suge Knight got him out and signed him with Death Row. Jada was in his videos and a few years ago she donated a million to their performing arts school and renamed it after him. Jada may be flaky about some things but I don't doubt her love for Pac, she has taken his murder hard and it's been almost 20 years.


----------



## Sasha2012

This is 1 page of a 4 page letter Jada wrote to Tupac while he was locked up along with pictures she sent. In another book of letters, Tupac wrote to friend that Jada had proposed to him but he declined saying his love for her was pure and he felt she asked out of pity.

From what I cran read Jada writes:

I finished talking to you about an hour ago or so! I decided to call mommie because I was so emotional! Not in a bad way, but relieved to hear the life in your voice. Ive been aching to hear that strong voice! 

Im not sending the letter about Keisha because it was truly irrelevant now that weve talked! I still dont feel shes what you need right now, but for real, Ive got to trust you! If you feel her something must be real! I only hope this situation isnt making you feel you have to accept anything less than what you deserve only cause its been there. You and I will never feel any of our partners are worthy of either of us, so its not for me to judge.. really! I want someone to love you to the fullest! They have to love the man you truly are! She should praise you adore you, worship you inside out whether you right or wrong, pretty or ugly! You are the sun and the moon and should be treated accordingly! If its true, your heart should love her beyond our existence! Thats how you should be loved and thats how you should love back! Its unconditional! You walk now with two eyes open, when shes by your side, with love you should be able to close one! Ive always felt safe with you even through all this madness! Ive never had a problem with closing that one eye when I was by your side! I had to see through yours to get a sense of your


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> To be fair Willow said she wrote it years ago. I remember she first posted it 2012 and she also mention it was old so she must've been under 10 when she wrote it. I'm sure Jada has told her a lot about Tupac and she sees her mom misses him and wants her to be happy. Jada still gets emotional talking about him.
> 
> For the record Jada is not exaggerating how close they were, they met in high school and she was his best friend. Tupac wrote her poetry and he said in an interview that Jada was his heart and he'd give any of his organs to her. When Tupac was locked up Jada would visit him and always defended in publicly, she even tried to raise money for his bail before evil Suge Knight got him out and signed him with Death Row. Jada was in his videos and a few years ago she donated a million to their performing arts school and renamed it after him. *Jada may be flaky about some things but I don't doubt her love for Pac,* she has taken his murder hard and it's been almost 20 years.







i totally agree that Jada is not exaggerating how close she and tupac were.   this has been known for years.  she speaks about it often and you can tell that it is authentic.  my oldest son has to be one of the biggest tupac fans - he has all his music and different books on him and has shown me things Pac said about Jada as well as pics of them together years ago.

willow and her little letter don't move me though.  at all.


----------



## bag-mania

Thanks for letting me know that the Jada/ Tupac connection was real, Sasha2012, BadAzzBish, and bag-princess. Since I don't particularly like her I tend to be skeptical of some of her more dramatic statements. It does make me wonder what Will thinks about that letter from Willow. But maybe he's okay with it, their marriage and family is unusual.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Thanks for letting me know that the Jada/ Tupac connection was real, Sasha2012, BadAzzBish, and bag-princess. *Since I don't particularly like her *I tend to be skeptical of some of her more dramatic statements. It does make me wonder what Will thinks about that letter from Willow. But maybe he's okay with it, their marriage and family is unusual.





  i understand how you feel.  when she speaks about tupac that is the ONLY time i really pay any attention to her and believe she is saying what she really feels.  and not some mumbo jumbo like she does about her and will.  it is the most real thing about her to me because after all these years she still feels for him.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-mania said:


> Thanks for letting me know that the Jada/ Tupac connection was real, Sasha2012, BadAzzBish, and bag-princess. Since I don't particularly like her I tend to be skeptical of some of her more dramatic statements. It does make me wonder what Will thinks about that letter from Willow. But maybe he's okay with it, their marriage and family is unusual.



No problem. I agree with the poster above that when Jada talks about him it's authentic and I feel a deep emotional bond. But with Will I get friends/business partners :what:


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith's integrity and honesty are what get her by, which makes her latest role selection something of an enigma.

The 43-year-old actress - and wife of Will Smith - confessed that playing the part of a brothel madam who promotes a male stripper revue in Magic Mike XXL took some swaying.

Jada signed on board to play Rome as it was Channing Tatum doing the convincing, explaining in the July issue of Haute Living New York that the actor's aim was 'pure'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-play-madam-Magic-Mike-XXL.html#ixzz3dNX1VaAU


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Jada Pinkett Smith at Craig's in West Hollywood. (June 19)


----------



## knasarae

I don't like that dress on her... it makes her look like she has a gut, which we all know she does not.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed that she feels so comfortable with her husband Will Smith that she doesn't get jealous if he spends time with glamorous women.

So let's hope the feeling is mutual.

On Tuesday, Jada Pinkett Smith, 43, didn't know where to look as she was surrounded by shirtless hunks, at a Magic Mike XXL Ladies Night Out Advanced Screening in Atlanta, Georgia.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mike-XXL-screening-Atlanta.html#ixzz3dxGkPfQF

Also pictured is Jada at a Magic Mike XXL press conference in Hollywood last Friday.

pic via zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/22/jada-pinkett-smith-gets-sensual-in-magic-mike-xxl/

*Jada Pinkett Smith Gets Sensual in 'Magic Mike XXL'*

Jada Pinkett Smith looks casual in a sheer tee and denim shorts while arriving at LAX airport in Los Angeles on Sunday (June 21).

The 43-year-old actress has been on the road promoting her upcoming film Magic Mike XXL. Late last week Jada took to the movies official Twitter account to answer fan submitted questions.

Jada tweeted that her favorite part of the movie was, having the opportunity to work with such gorgeous men and described her character Rome as a sensualist.

The Magic Mike star also revealed that she was surprised by co-star Matt Bomers singing chops. I was so shocked to hear how beautiful and soulful @MattBomers voice is! I loved watching his routine in #MagicMikeXXL, she shared.

Magic Mike XXL is in theaters July 1.


----------



## bag-princess

so that is what her real hair looks like.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Actress Jada Pinkett Smith attends the premiere of Warner Bros. Pictures' "Magic Mike XXL" at TCL Chinese Theatre IMAX on June 25, 2015 in Hollywood, California.


----------



## BPC

One of my biggest fashion pet peeves - toe overhang. Nothing attractive about it. If your toes go beyond the the length of the shoe, even slightly, wear a different shoe. 

If it wasn't for that, I would have thought she looked great.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> *One of my biggest fashion pet peeves - toe overhang.* Nothing attractive about it. If your toes go beyond the the length of the shoe, even slightly, wear a different shoe.
> 
> If it wasn't for that, I would have thought she looked great.




ITA with you!

i don't know who styles her - or if she has one - but this is often the case when you look at her feet!  i have posted before how her shoes always look at least 2 sizes too big for her causing her feet to slide all the way down and toes hanging all out!!  she should be able to afford shoes that fit her feet!  i know she is tiny but there is just no excuse for it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jada Pinkett Smith is on the set of Despierta America to promote Magic Mike XXL at Univision Studios on June 24, 2015 in Miami, Florida.


----------



## Sassys

Lax 6/26/15


----------



## meela188

She looks really good


----------



## bag-princess

she looks a mess!


----------



## Jayne1

^ Even when she looks a mess, she's still got the basics for being a great beauty, IMO.  lol


----------



## Ladybug09

That peach color is beautiful on her


----------



## Sasha2012

She will soon be seen in her latest role being surrounded by scantily-clad hunks in Magic Mike XXL.

But it was Jada Pinkett Smith giving on-lookers an eyeful on her latest outing.

The 43-year-old actress showed off her fit figure in a two-piece number while heading out of her hotel in London on Saturday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...um-two-piece-number-London.html#ixzz3eOsnNhN8


----------



## Sasha2012

The focus of their latest film is shirtless men, but the red carpet that supported its UK premiere was all about glamour as Magic Mike XXL launched in London on Tuesday evening. 

Seemingly keen to make a bold statement outside Odeon Leicester Square, co-stars Amber Heard and Jada Pinkett Smith caught the eye in wildly contrasting but equally demanding ensembles. 

Amber, 29, opted for a stunning sleeveless red creation with a billowing tiered design that served to showcase her athletic physique - and inadvertently revealed plenty of sideboob.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mike-XXL-s-London-premiere.html#ixzz3ebBo7Hkz


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. Looks like she's put on a little weight? Less harsh looking.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that black dress on her.


----------



## MarvelGirl

She's looking real good lately! Good for you, Jada! Loving the shorter hair, everything. Just keep it up now...


----------



## knasarae

Loving her hair!! She's been looking good at these appearances!


----------



## BPC

All I see is toe overhang


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been killing it on the red carpet as she promotes Magic Mike XXL all around the world.

And Jada Pinkett Smith pulled off yet another spectacular outfit as she graced the male stripper sequel's premiere in Amsterdam, The Netherlands, on Wednesday evening.

The 43-year-old star turned heads in her sherbet-hued dress, which went from pale orange to a pretty pink shade on the embroidered skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Mike-premiere-Amsterdam.html#ixzz3emTQsyU1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the shorter hair on her. She's been looking good lately....her face looks softer than usual.


----------



## Michele26

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the shorter hair on her. She's been looking good lately....her face looks softer than usual.



Whatever she's doing I hope she keeps it up. She looks stunning in those photos.


----------



## Sasha2012

The superstar siblings of Will and Jada Pinkett Smith are known for their unique sense of style.

And on Sunday Willow, 14, and Jaden, 16, lived up to expectations as they hit the stage for Wireless Festival 2015 sporting two different-coloured sneakers.

The teens were supported at the event by mother Jada, 43, who was spotted watching from the side of the stage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Wireless-Festival-London.html#ixzz3fGjrAzxG


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith sure doesn't take a day off from glamour. 

The Magic Mike XXL star slipped into her four inch black cage heels when bargain shopping at a popular flea market in Hollywood on Sunday. 

Also with the 43-year-old actress was her daughter Willow, 14.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llow-Hollywood-flea-market.html#ixzz3fouiV5zO


----------



## knasarae

Why do people walk around with their a$$ hanging out of their shorts??? I don't care if I had the best butt in the world, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Why do people walk around with their a$$ hanging out of their shorts??? I don't care if I had the best butt in the world, I wouldn't do that.


I don't get it either.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith showcased her love for the Queen of Pop while rocking a 1985 Madonna Like a Virgin Tour T-shirt at The Commons at Calabasas on Tuesday.

The 43-year-old mother-of-two - wearing black skinny jeans - boosted her diminutive 5ft frame with sexy neon peep-toe platforms.

The Baltimore-born beauty finished off her casual attire with 'Jada' nameplate hoop earrings, large shades, and a double-bun hairstyle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-neon-heels-Calabasas.html#ixzz3fzV3Du7G


----------



## Sasha2012

Nothing quite like enjoying some mother and daughter time on the beach.

Jada Pinkett Smith took the opportunity to enjoy some together time with her youngest child Willow, 14, on Friday while on vacation in Hawaii.

The 43-year-old actress showed off her toned muscular physique in a green bikini as she kicked back with the teen. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ure-Hawaii-daughter-Willow.html#ixzz3gwhziWjk


----------



## ByeKitty

She's in great shape, I'll give her that much! But personally I prefer bodies that are less...hard looking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> She's in great shape, I'll give her that much! But personally I prefer bodies that are less...hard looking.




Agreed.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently starred in a film that saw some of Hollywoods hunkiest men flashing the flesh.

But Jada Pinkett-Smith was happy to draw attention back to her amazing physique as she put her toned figure on display on Wednesday afternoon.

The 43-year-old beauty was seen enjoying a surfing in Hawaii, where she is currently spending some quality time with her 14-year-old daughter Willow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oys-surfing-session-Hawaii.html#ixzz3hPYUDq7c


----------



## Ladybug09

She had a tuck...she has that awkward belly button position.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-speculation-divorce-Smith.html#ixzz3hV4g4izP

*Jada Pinkett Smith shows off her long legs in flirty white dress for new shoot... as she slams speculation about divorce from Will Smith*

She's been married to Will Smith for almost 20 years and in that time Jada Pinkett Smith has had to weather numerous reports of trouble in their marriage. 

While the couple are still going strong, the 43-year-old beauty is aware of the speculation and admitted that like all relationships, hers goes through 'shifts' but she insists they are are not splitting. 

Speaking to American Way, the magazine for American Airlines, Jada said: 'Marriages go through shifts and relationships go through shifts because in life things shift. So people are automatically like, "What's going on? They must be getting a divorce." Well, no.'

'But when people feel those shifts and there's a mystery, they have to fill it with something.'

Jada's tough upbringing in Baltimore is one of the reasons she doesn't let rumours of a rift in her marriage upset her. 

While she may be living an idyllic life as a Hollywood star now, Jada said of her past: 'So many people I lost on the streets and even just my own life, when I think back to who I was, living in Baltimore and what my ideas of survival were, and the kind of activities I was involved in at 13 years old. I was going to jail or I was gonna see a grave. 

'Those were my two choices, because you get caught up in a mentality. 

'If you really want to know, I'm thankful for the Hollywood scrutiny, that that's my problem. There are mothers out there losing their sons, their husbands, their daughters. I'm blessed. 

'So scrutinise me. I'll take that any day over what the majority of my people are dealing with on a daily basis. I dare not complain. Hollywood scrutiny has nothing on what I've survived just to be here.'

Indeed Jada's upbringing was so tough that after a particularly terrifying incident in which she was robbed at gunpoint, her mother moved her to North Carolina. 

Jada explained: My mother is close to my age [she gave birth to Jada at the age of 17]. Some of her friends know my friends, and word had gotten around quick about what had happened. My mom packed up my suitcase and said, "!I'm personally driving you to North Carolina tomorrow. You're getting out of here.' She probably saved my life.'
Jade posed for a shoot to accompany the interivew and showed off her long legs in a flirty white dress. 

She paired the look with heels and also posed in a number of other outfits including a stunning white sheath. 

To read the full interview, go to magazines.aa.com.


----------



## r1ta_s

Ladybug09 said:


> She had a tuck...she has that awkward belly button position.



That was my immediate thought when I saw the first pic


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like what she had to say in that interview.


----------



## bisousx

Wow, she is stunning in white!


----------



## knasarae

Jada's edges grow back so fast.  It like one minute her sides are shaved and the next she has hair again.


----------



## minimom

Just saw a report that they are divorcing.  Can't get the link to post.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in those pics. All she has to talk about is their marriage so if they divorce, I don't know what she would have to actually discuss in these interviews.


----------



## bag-mania

Certainly nobody can possibly be surprised. Jada has always sounded so phony when she talks out her butt about what a fantastic marriage they had.



> *Secret Split Deal! Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Smith&#8217;s $240 Million Divorce &#8211; They Decided To &#8216;Pull The Plug&#8217;
> *
> It&#8217;s over! After 17 years, RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith are ending their rocky marriage &#8211; with a blockbuster secret divorce deal.
> 
> &#8220;For Will and Jada, holding it together these past few years has been tough because their marriage has been on life support for a long time,&#8221; an insider told Radar.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re exhausted from trying to maintain the façade of a happy union,&#8221; the source continued. &#8220;They&#8217;ve decided to pull the plug in a carefully choreographed manner, [and] agree announcing their split at the end of the summer is the right move.&#8221;
> 
> The A-listers have already &#8220;worked out a confidential settlement to protect their $240 million fortune, and prepare their kids [son Jaden, 17, and daughter Willow, 14] for the fallout,&#8221; said the insider.
> 
> Hinting at their split earlier this year, the Bad Boys stud, 46, admitted that their marriage had &#8220;died&#8221; during an interview. Meanwhile, Pinkett Smith, 43, seemed to acknowledge Will&#8217;s notorious wandering eye, telling Howard Stern: &#8220;I&#8217;m not his watcher. He&#8217;s a grown man.&#8221;
> 
> She later added that she&#8217;s fine with Will&#8217;s ways, &#8220;as long as Will can look himself in the mirror and be okay.&#8221;
> 
> Rumors have persisted since 2013 that Smith romanced his Suicide Squad co-star Margot Robbie. He&#8217;s also been pictured without his wedding ring.
> 
> Pinkett Smith also allegedly cheated in 2011 with HawthoRNe co-star Marc Anthony.
> 
> &#8220;They tried to fix things with therapy, [but] it&#8217;s not happening,&#8221; explained the source.
> 
> Said another source: &#8220;They&#8217;re already moving on with their lives. All that&#8217;s left is the inking of the divorce papers.&#8221;
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...e-240-million-secret-split-decided-pull-plug/


----------



## berrydiva

He just posted on his FB page.

Will Smith
57 mins · Edited · 
Under normal circumstances, I don't usually respond to foolishness. (Because it's contagious) But, so many people have extended me their "deepest condolences" that I figured - "What the hell... I can be foolish, too!"
So, in the interest of redundant, repetitious, over & over-again-ness... Jada and I are...
NOT GETTING A DIVORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!! : -)
I promise you all - if I ever decide to divorce my Queen - I SWEAR I'll tell you myself!
&#8234;#&#8206;Dumb&#8236; People Should Have to Wear Scarlet D's


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> He just posted on his FB page.
> 
> Will Smith
> 57 mins · Edited ·
> Under normal circumstances, I don't usually respond to foolishness. (Because it's contagious) But, so many people have extended me their "deepest condolences" that I figured - "What the hell... I can be foolish, too!"
> So, in the interest of redundant, repetitious, over & over-again-ness... Jada and I are...
> NOT GETTING A DIVORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!! : -)
> I promise you all - if I ever decide to divorce my Queen - I SWEAR I'll tell you myself!
> &#8234;#&#8206;Dumb&#8236; People Should Have to Wear Scarlet D's



Yayyy


----------



## bisousx

I don't know if I believe him, but I just love it when men refer to their wives as their Queen. Awww...


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand why people are so sat on the edge of their seats to see these two and Bey/Jay divorce.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ right! People have been saying both couples are headed to divorce forever now. I guess if it ever finally happens they can say I told you so. [emoji57]

I don't wish divorce on anyone especially when children are involved.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I would, however, love to hear Jaden's philosophical musings on said divorce LOL


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I would, however, love to hear Jaden's philosophical musings on said divorce LOL


No 1 can truly divorce CUZ no 1 truly marries less is marriage of ur soul and dinosaurs through time

Look, I tried ok


----------



## keodi

Thingofbeauty said:


> No 1 can truly divorce CUZ no 1 truly marries less is marriage of ur soul and dinosaurs through time
> 
> Look, I tried ok


----------



## bag-princess

He has mentioned it before  and it was exactly what you imagined it to be!


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, it appears everyone ELSE is getting divorced for them...

Reba and her man

Gavin and Gwen...

Ben and Jen...


Who next...


----------



## bag-princess

MiSs piggy and Kermit! Already released their statements today! LAWD!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, it appears everyone ELSE is getting divorced for them...
> 
> Reba and her man
> 
> Gavin and Gwen...
> 
> Ben and Jen...
> 
> 
> Who next...


Exactly


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thingofbeauty said:


> No 1 can truly divorce CUZ no 1 truly marries less is marriage of ur soul and dinosaurs through time
> 
> Look, I tried ok




Gold.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> MiSs piggy and Kermit! Already released their statements today! LAWD!!!



Girl, I heard, I'm devastated!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I heard, I'm devastated!




It just ain't right!!!


----------



## Docjeun

She doesn't even look like herself anymore, what was wrong with her before.


----------



## BagBerry13

bisousx said:


> I don't know if I believe him, but *I just love it when men refer to their wives as their Queen. Awww...*



I love that too. But I believe him because why going through the trouble of denying when you have "planned" to announce your divorce at the end of summer anyway. He could just sit it out.


----------



## bag-princess

*Will Smith Developing Fresh Prince of Bel-Air Reboot: Report*







Guess whos back? _The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air_ may  just be the latest in a string of 90s sitcom revivals, and it's  rumored to be produced by none other than the shows former star  himself, *Will Smith*.
 Smith, who became a household  name after the success of the TV series, will return to the franchise in  a producing role, not a starring role, TVLine.com reports.




According to the site, the actors production company, Overbrook, is  still in the early stages of developing the narrative arc and characters  for the reboot, which will be a modern-day version of the original  series, as opposed to a remake of the 90s hit.




Smiths wife, *Jada Pinkett Smith*, may also come on board as a producer.
 The original series aired for  six seasons, from 1990 to 1996, and launched Smiths acting career.  Prior to the show, the now-46-year-old actor was an emcee and one part  of the hip-hop duo DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince.




The show, which also starred *Tatyana Ali*, *Alfonso Ribeiro*, and *James Avery*,  revolved around the respectable California Banks family and their  misadventures after taking in street-smart, wise-cracking teen Will,  played by Smith.


 To date, other major 90s series that are making a comeback are _Full House_, _Coach_, _Twin Peaks_, and _The X-Files_. Additionally, Disney debuted _Girl Meets World_, a spinoff of ABCs 90s hit _Boy Meets World_, last June.






https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/sm...el-air-reboot-report-185119262-us-weekly.html


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been married 17 years and are still madly in love.

Jada Pinkett Smith put on a very public display of affection on Sunday, wrapping her arms around husband Will and giving him a big squeeze as they waited for the valet to bring their car outside upscale restaurant Nobu in Malibu. 

The Hollywood power couple had enjoyed lunch with friends who smiled indulgently at them as she hugged the hunk, absolutely unconcerned about showing her love in public.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Smith-lunch-pals-Malibu.html#ixzz3ljpc7QuX


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been married 17 years and are still madly in love.
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith put on a *very public display of affection *on Sunday, wrapping her arms around husband Will and giving him a big squeeze as they waited for the valet to bring their car outside upscale restaurant Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> The Hollywood power couple had enjoyed lunch with friends who smiled indulgently at them as she hugged the hunk, absolutely unconcerned about showing her love in public.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Smith-lunch-pals-Malibu.html#ixzz3ljpc7QuX






key words!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I think they're a real couple but have extracurricular activities on the side.

I hope that Fresh Prince reboot rumor isn't true


----------



## bag-princess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I think they're a real couple but have extracurricular activities on the side.






yea they are married so i can give them that.  they are a couple. 

but they go out of their way to make a show in public and jada makes sure she tells people how much sex they have and where as anytime the subject of her marriage comes up.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jaden Smith and New Girlfriend Sarah Snyder Cozy Up During New York Fashion Week
*



*Jaden Smith* is ready to show the world that he has an adorable, new girlfriend.
The  17-year-old actor was spotted at the Gypsy Sport fashion show on  Tuesday during New York Fashion Week, putting his feelings on display  for his new boo* Sarah Snyder*.
The two sat arm in  arm as they watched the show, cuddling up and even sharing a little kiss  at one point. Smith donned an over-sized black and white spotted bomber  jacket, wearing his dreadlocks in a high ponytail while his girlfriend  opted for a dark, sleeveless dress.


----------



## tomz_grl

I thought Jaden was gay???


----------



## uhpharm01

tomz_grl said:


> I thought Jaden was gay???



Maybe he's bi sexual


----------



## dangerouscurves

tomz_grl said:


> I thought Jaden was gay???




What makes you think he's gay? I'm curious [emoji4]


----------



## tomz_grl

dangerouscurves said:


> What makes you think he's gay? I'm curious [emoji4]


 
I thought it had been discussed on here...maybe not and I'm imagining it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tomz_grl said:


> I thought it had been discussed on here...maybe not and I'm imagining it.




Alrighty. I can't remember reading it [emoji4]


----------



## Singra

^ LOL. Gay or straight is so last year.... Aren't all the kids ambi or pan-sexual these days.

I think the discussion came about partly because he's not afraid to wear skirts. I don't really recall much discussion regarding his sexual preference but I do remember the skirt discussion.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I thought Jaden was gay???




jaylen loves all people as one and does not think of labels as men or women. but as cosmic beings of one spirit.  (or some dribble like that i am sure he would go on about! LOL)


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> jaylen loves all people as one and does not think of labels as men or women. but as cosmic beings of one spirit.  (or some dribble like that i am sure he would go on about! LOL)


 
Is he part of CoS? I wonder if CoS has an opinion on sexuality?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tomz_grl said:


> Is he part of CoS? I wonder if CoS has an opinion on sexuality?



Its heterosexuality all the way with CoS. And if you do happen to be gay, they can "cure" you. See L.Ron Hubbard's "Dianetics"


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its heterosexuality all the way with CoS. And if you do happen to be gay, they can "cure" you. See L.Ron Hubbard's "Dianetics"




yep!  THAT is their opinion.


----------



## tomz_grl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its heterosexuality all the way with CoS. And if you do happen to be gay, they can "cure" you. See L.Ron Hubbard's "Dianetics"


 
Cure you by purchasing wives? That explains Nicole and Katie...


----------



## bag-mania

tomz_grl said:


> Is he part of CoS? I wonder if CoS has an opinion on sexuality?



Rumor has it that the Smiths are no longer associated with CoS. Who knows whether it is true or not. Will has contradicted himself more than once about his connection with the church over the years.



> *Will Smith, Jada Pinkett Smith Break Up &#8212; With Scientology, Recoup $1.2 Million*
> 
> Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith have reportedly decided to disassociate themselves from the Church Of Scientology. And in the process they&#8217;ve received a $1.2 million refund from the church.
> 
> Radar Online has reported that tax records prove that the pair received the astronomical sum from the church. The actors have never actually confirmed that they are members of Scientology.
> 
> But Will Smith previously talked encouragingly about the religion, and the pair had even donated thousands upon thousands of dollars to various causes associated with it.
> 
> In 2010, tax documents showed that the Smiths&#8217; WJS Trust donated $1,235,000 to the New Village Leadership. This is a school that has lessons related to Scientology on its curriculum, and it&#8217;s run by people who have close ties to the church.
> 
> However, the school closed in 2013. But rather than the Smiths losing all of their money, they were reimbursed the complete amount. Since then, the Smiths haven&#8217;t donated any more money to Scientologist causes. Instead they&#8217;ve sent money to Christian and Baptist Churches in California, Los Angeles, and Baltimore, the latter being Jada Pinkett&#8217;s hometown.
> 
> Will Smith&#8217;s association with Scientology has always been rather mysterious. Smith was raised in a Baptist household, while he also went to Catholic school. However he has always insisted that he isn&#8217;t religious.
> 
> But rumors have constantly swirled that Smith was a Scientologist, rumors that the actor has always denied. This speculation began after Smith admitted to talking to Tom Cruise about the religion, and he spoke glowingly about it too.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;ve talked to Tom about it, &#8220;Smith admitted back in 2006, via Hollywood. &#8220;[There&#8217;s] lots of incredible, wonderful concepts. Jada and I don&#8217;t necessarily believe in organized religion.&#8221;
> 
> There&#8217;s also one pretty important reason why Will Smith won&#8217;t be able to become a member of Scientology too. The fact that he was raised in a Baptist household. In the same interview, Smith explained, &#8220;I was raised in a Baptist household and my grandmother would get up out of her casket.&#8221;
> 
> Smith once again refuted claims he was a Scientologist in 2008. He told the New York Daily News, via MSN, &#8220;You don&#8217;t have to be Jewish to be a friend of Steven Spielberg. You don&#8217;t have to be a Muslim to be a friend of Muhammed Ali. And you don&#8217;t have to be a Scientologist to be a friend of Tom Cruise. I am a Christian. I am a student of all religions, and I respect all people and all paths.&#8221;
> 
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2315125/wi...ology-recoup-1-2-million/#T1F6eMqJI1e7Bm1b.99


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> ^ LOL. Gay or straight is so last year.... Aren't all the kids ambi or pan-sexual these days.



Yep. Questioning gay or straight shows your age. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Rumor has it that the Smiths are no longer associated with CoS. Who knows whether it is true or not. *Will has contradicted himself more than once about his connection with the church over the years*.





i call bull on this story!  broken up with them AND got back over a million $$$ of their money!  yea right!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

tomz_grl said:


> I thought Jaden was gay???



Lol  Nah that's Willow


----------



## Sasha2012

She celebrated her 44th birthday on Friday - and Jada Pinkett Smith looked very happy when she was pictured at LAX airport following a fun weekend. 

The beautiful actress defied her years and flashed her toned legs in a pair of crisp white shorts as she made her way through the terminal on Saturday.  

Shunning heels for trainers, the mother-of-two showed off her youthful side, teaming her ensemble with a loose-fitting soft pink top. 

He just posted a sweet birthday message for his wife last week and now it was her turn to do the same.

On Friday Jada Pinkett Smith shared a loving tribute to her husband Will on his 47th birthday.

'You have a 100 percent of my heart and the rest of my days,' the 44-year-old actress wrote on Facebook, squashing any rumours that the couple of 18 years are having marital issues.

The Magic Mike XXL star's full note read, 'I'm not going to pull out the calculator like you did. But know this...you have a 100 percent of my heart and the rest of my days.'

The mother of two - the couple has Jaden, 17,  and Willow, 14, together - also wrote, 'Happy birthday, you exceptional man.'

The image of the Suicide Squad actor as a baby was heart melting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-baby-photo-action-star.html#ixzz3mlQIoSiT


----------



## tomz_grl

That was a really sweet tweet from Will, but WHY put something so intimate out on social media?


----------



## Lounorada

Will was one cute baby! There is such a strong resemblance between him and Willow in his baby pic.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> That was a really sweet tweet from Will, but WHY put something so intimate out on social media?





trying to keep up appearance of the perfectly happy couple!   i don't understand it either - they "supposedly" live together and are so much still in love.  tell her when you see her. i see "normal" people do the same thing and the person is sitting right there beside them but they go online to thank them for the "best bday gift"!   just trying to let everyone know what is going on with them!


----------



## berrydiva

tomz_grl said:


> That was a really sweet tweet from Will, but WHY put something so intimate out on social media?



Because that's the new norm. If he didn't say something, they'd be suspected of getting divorce and if he does say something it's to pretend their marriage is perfect. Everyone overshares with this social networking crap.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tomz_grl said:


> That was a really sweet tweet from Will, but WHY put something so intimate out on social media?



Because these two are ALL about oversharing.


----------



## tomz_grl

And I never heard anything about them or their relationship before Twitter/social media.  

It was all about Enquior or Star magazine. &#128521;


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Because that's the new norm. If he didn't say something, they'd be suspected of getting divorce and if he does say something it's to pretend their marriage is perfect. Everyone overshares with this social networking crap.




I'm inclined to agree with this more.


----------



## bag-princess

*Willow Smith Signs With Kendall Jenner's Modeling Agency*





With the *Lily*-*Rose* *Depp* (daughter of *Johnny* *Depp* and *Vanessa* *Paradis*) gracing the pages of _Vogue _Paris, *Kaia* *Gerber* (daughter of *Cindy* *Crawford*) signing with IMG, *Anwar* *Hadid* (younger brother of *Gigi* and *Bella*) appearing in an editorial for _Nylon_ and countless other pretty teens from pretty families landing modeling gigs, it should come as no surprise that *Willow* *Smith* (*Will* and *Jada* *Pinkett* *Smith's* youngest daughter) has made her career as a good-looking human official. 





 The Society Management, which represents *Kendall* *Jenner*, *Molly* *Bair* and *Natalie* *Westling*, to name a few, announced today that the 14-year-old is now a part of their all-star roster.


 Though she's young, Smith is no stranger to the photo game. The cool teen has already demonstrated her talent on the cover of_ i-D _magazine, in Marc Jacobs' A-list-heavy fall campaign as well as in _Harper's Bazaar_'s Icons issue, where she perfectly embodied of Kali the six-armed goddess. 





Like many of her genetically blessed model peers, being unconventionally  good looking isn't Smith's only talent. The multihyphenate star  continues to create and perform hair whip-worthy tracks, too  she's an  "It" girl in the making, for sure. 









http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/willow-smith-signs-society-management-828001


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently turned 44 years old but Jada Pinkett Smith showed no signs of slowing down.

Will Smith's other half made a sharp impression while arriving at Los Angeles International Airport on Monday.

Jada turned heads in a very bright pink satin jacket paired with skintight black leather trousers and an animal print top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-trousers-arriving-LAX.html#ixzz3nB3GIjSb


----------



## twinkle.tink

It's clear the end of this is an ad...but how do they get away with this? Clearly, they are NOT divorced!

*Jada Pinkett Reveals Everything After Divorce Finalized! *



> [SHAPE] Marriage is complicated. Just ask Jada Pinkett Smith, 43! While opening up about her 17-year-long marriage to Will Smith, 46, in a new interview, the Gotham star played right into those rumors about her open marriage with Will. You just have to see what she said!
> 
> We caught up with Jada and she revealed that it&#8217;s a &#8220;struggle&#8221; in their marriage when one person is in &#8220;work mode&#8221; and the other is in &#8220;chill mode&#8221; and Will Smith is always messing around with other women, and she just can't take it anymore... "Marriage is supposed to be exclusive between two partners, Will just doesn't see it as anything wrong, and that really bothers me. He's honest, but at the end of the day, he does sleep with other women, and that's just not okay!" Jada opened up emotionally.
> 
> At 43, Jada Pinkett is looking better than ever. *Ever since her divorce*, she's trying to look as best as she can to make him realize what he lost. Despite all the recent stress, she looks younger and more radiant! Many have tried to discover her secret: Is it botox, facelifts, or just good lighting? After poking around the story and keeping our ears open, we can reveal the exclusive scoop detailing what she's staying silent about... or trying to, at least! Read on to find out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her 14-year-old daughter may have just been snapped up by an A-List modelling agency.

But glamorous mum Jada Pinkett Smith proved her youngest child Willow, has inherited her style sense from her, as she made a striking sartorial appearance at Paris Fashion Week on Wednesday.

Slipping into a figure-hugging, gold and black pencil dress for the Guy Laroche Spring/Summer 2016 collection in the French capital, the actress, 44, showcased her stunning curves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-Paris-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz3nEvMuQLA


----------



## bag-princess

that dress is awful!!!!   looks so cheap and so tacky!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> that dress is awful!!!!   looks so cheap and so tacky!



I agree. It looks like something out of an old sci-fi comic strip, like maybe a uniform on Flash Gordon's spaceship.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the design, but it doesn't fit her well and doesn't look well made.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhhhh, but I like it on her.


----------



## lulu212121

The hem is a mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the belle of the ball during the Guy Laroche show on Wednesday afternoon, where she sat on front row as the latest designs hit the runway.

And by night, Jada Pinkett Smith continued to raise the sartorial stakes as she headed out for dinner at the fancy Italiano La Stresa restaurant in Paris.

Looking stylish as ever, the wife of Will Smith dressed her toned curves in a striking ensemble, consisting of a black and gold top with fringed embellishing and tight leather pants.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-enjoys-night-Paris.html#ixzz3nGr0InIh


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I agree. It looks like something out of an old sci-fi comic strip, like maybe a uniform on Flash Gordon's spaceship.





Flash Gordon!!! LMAO


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I need that blue shirt with the amazing sleeves that the girl beside her is wearing in my life. Can anyone ID?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been hitting the biggest shows at Paris Fashion Week and mingling with the style elite.

And Jada Pinkett Smith continued her run of style hits as she arrived at Pariss Hotel Intercontinental for Balmain's star-studded Spring 2016 show on Thursday afternoon. 

The actress, who celebrated her 44th birthday two weeks ago, gave the models on the runway a run for their money with her statement front row look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-continues-style-hits-PFW.html#ixzz3nLwrOeZk


----------



## bag-mania

Oh man, it's no surprise to see them them cozying up together. I can't stand either one of them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jaysus!.....her face!  Too much work.....waaay too much work. Any more lifting, tucking and injecting she'll be waxing pubes off her upper lip.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Oh man, it's no surprise to see them them cozying up together. I can't stand either one of them.




looks like the both went to the same plastic surgeon!!!  scaaaary faces!!





Sasha2012 said:


> She's been hitting the biggest shows at Paris Fashion Week and mingling with the style elite.
> 
> And Jada Pinkett Smith continued* her run of style* hits as she arrived at Pariss Hotel Intercontinental for Balmain's star-studded Spring 2016 show on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> The actress, who celebrated her 44th birthday two weeks ago, gave the models on the runway a run for their money with her statement front row look.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-continues-style-hits-PFW.html#ixzz3nLwrOeZk





more like "run OUT of style" because that outfit ain't cute. at all.  
i know she thinks she is the bomb but she is not 20 years old anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith stood out from the crowd when she attended the Chloe Womenswear SS16 show for Paris Fashion Week on Thursday. 

The 44-year-old gave a zesty finish to her monochrome outfit by draping a lemon trench coat over her shoulders as she posed for snaps. 

The wife of Will Smith, who recently celebrated her birthday, wore the number over a cream pussybow blouse and a pair of tapered black trousers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Chloe-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nMe2dAfe


----------



## Sasha2012

I thought with Willow signing to a model agency she'd be walking some shows, I know there's still plenty more but so far it's been all about Jada. Is Willow even in Paris?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Paris Fashion Week (October 1)


----------



## Singra

bag-princess said:


> looks like the both went to the same plastic surgeon!!!  scaaaary faces!!



Yeah those photos are proof that today's plastic surgery is making everyone look alike... Give them a few more years and they'll probably be looking like Caitlyn and Jessica Lange's sisters.


----------



## Sasha2012

When you're dining with the designer at Paris Fashion Week, it would be rude not to wear his creations. 

And Jada Pinkett Smith was the perfect advertisement for Balmain as she dined in the French capital with the fashion house's head designer Olivier Rousteing, Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble on Friday.

The 44-year-old actress headed to the Costes hotel restaurant with the loved-up duo wearing a tailored jacket by the brand with slinky black trousers and a laid-back white vest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-PFW-dinner-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3nUd5AIsB


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> Yeah those photos are proof that today's plastic surgery is making everyone look alike... Give them a few more years and they'll probably be looking like Caitlyn and Jessica Lange's sisters.



See the new photo's of Courtney Cox. She has jacked her face...looking very Caitlyn-esque.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her individual and quirky style. 

And Willow Smith showed exactly why she's been signed up by a modelling agency as she shopped in Calabasas, California on Friday.

The 14-year-old star pushed the boundaries by sporting the outspoken green top, which referred to the use of marijuana.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Jenner-s-model-agency.html#ixzz3nYayRWbE


----------



## bag-princess

Sorry - not seeing the "exactly why she was signed" at all!!


----------



## addisonshopper

Me either. This whole family is full of hot air ballon bull shizzle.   Jada is so shady and ingenious.  These kids want to be in kids so much and they don't get the headlines they want. Attention seekers. Jaden wearing dresses to prom. Come on son get your kids.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Me either. This whole family is full of hot air ballon bull shizzle.   *Jada is so shady and ingenious.*  These kids want to be in kids so much and they don't get the headlines they want. Attention seekers. Jaden wearing dresses to prom. Come on son get your kids.





THIS!  i really believe she is the driving force behind those kids and their crazy attitudes and theories about the world!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Jada is taking her cues from PMK regarding her kids and their careers. They seem tight.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Jada is taking her cues from PMK regarding her kids and their careers. They seem tight.





I would describe it as them being under her influence more than anything.  The crazy things that come out of their mouths is her to a "T"!


----------



## berrydiva

Is that the girl Smith?! Swear I can't tell the difference.


----------



## csre

bag-princess said:


> Sorry - not seeing the "exactly why she was signed" at all!!


Exactly! 
She does not even look like a girl there


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> THIS!  i really believe she is the driving force behind those kids and their crazy attitudes and theories about the world!




For some reason when I see jada I suck my teeth.  Something just ain't real about her.  She grew up in bmore that's as hood as it gets. Now I believe in changing your life for the better and leaving the hood behind clearly what she has done. But what about values and morals. Boundaries and rules for your children.  Just seems as if these
Kids are lost. They don't know their roots  like they trying so hard to be IT kids or want the press and headlines.   As a man you mean to tell me it's ok for your son to walk out the house and wear a dress to a prom.  Bye. I just don't see it for these people.  Next one of them will be on drugs or caught doing something on the tabloids. Then they will get all this attention they so want.


----------



## addisonshopper

And I meant to say disingenuous.  The auto spell changed my darn word !!!!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Sorry - not seeing the "exactly why she was signed" at all!!



So true. The only thing special about either child is that they were born to parents who have the wealth and business connections to indulge them in whatever whim they choose to pursue. They are lucky kids in that regard, but that doesn't mean they are particularly talented or beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lly-embark-world-tour-DJ-Jazzy-Jeff-2016.html

*Just wait for Summertime! Fresh Prince Will Smith to finally embark on first world tour with DJ Jazzy Jeff in 2016  *

They are one of the most successful rap duos of all time.

And Fresh Prince Will Smith has revealed he is finally getting ready to embark on his first ever world tour with DJ Jazzy Jeff next summer.

The 47-year-old lyricist is also working on new material with his close friend.

Big Willy told Beats 1: 'Jeff and I actually have never done a full tour. I was always on The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, or making a movie.

'So Im looking this summer to be the first time we go out on a full world tour.'

As if that were not tantalizing enough, the Boom! Shake The Room star revealed he and his long-term partner were working on laying down some hot new grooves.

Will said: 'Im pretty much poppin in the studio everyday and Im looking for artists to collaborate with. Ive probably recorded 30 songs. I have six or seven that I really, really like.'

The dynamic duo were unable to work together as much after the future star agreed to appear as a fictionalised version of himself in The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air.

After getting into trouble with a local gang his mother decides to send him to stay with her wealthy and successful sister in the posh Bel Air area of Los Angeles.

It was notable for Will's often eccentric choices of early 90s clothing, with the rapper displaying a particular fondness for dayglo pinks.

Amazingly the future movie superstar only agreed to appear in the show as he was in massive debt problems with the IRS, owing $2.8 million after overspending on the income he earned from his then successful career as a rapper.

It became a launch pad for his hugely successful acting career, which has saw him star in box office hits such as Independence Day, Men In Black and Ali.

Will teamed up with Jazz, real name Jeffrey Townes, when they were both trying break into the big time in West Philadelphia's local hip hop scene in the 1980s. 

They became local stars after adding the now forgotten beatboxer Clarence 'Ready Rock C' Holmes to the line-up, though he ended up splitting in 1990 before later unsuccessfully suing his old pals.

They somehow won a Grammy for best rap performance in 1989 for Parents Just Don't Understand, bu their biggest hit was Summertime, which also won a Grammy and reached as high as number 4 on the Billboard Hot 100.

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince have managed to sell 5.5 million albums in the United States alone.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Sorry - not seeing the "exactly why she was signed" at all!!


because she's will smith's child?


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Yeah those photos are proof that today's plastic surgery is making everyone look alike... Give them a few more years and they'll probably be looking like Caitlyn and Jessica Lange's sisters.


Jada is quite a bit younger than Kris plus she has darker skin which doesn't age as much as fair skin.  So why do this to yourself?  I really doubt that she "needed" any cosmetic procedures.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Jada is quite a bit younger than Kris plus she has darker skin which doesn't age as much as fair skin.  So why do this to yourself?  I really doubt that she "needed" any cosmetic procedures.




In a word: fear. The entertainment industry, particularly for women, tends to view the signs of normal aging as if it were a career-ending disease. Looking older usually means fewer opportunities and less demand. I think many beautiful people in Hollywood look in their mirrors and see "flaws" that other people who don't rely on their looks for their livelihood wouldn't care about.

Plastic surgery and cosmetic treatments are so commonplace in LA that I think it is largely expected. Jada may be of the mindset that she should start treatments early, even when she doesn't need it.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> Jada is quite a bit younger than Kris plus she has darker skin which doesn't age as much as fair skin.  So why do this to yourself?  I really doubt that she "needed" any cosmetic procedures.





and have you seen jada's mom??? very nice looking woman.   i seriously doubt she had anything to worry about.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> In a word: fear. The entertainment industry, particularly for women, tends to view the signs of normal aging as if it were a career-ending disease. Looking older usually means fewer opportunities and less demand. I think many beautiful people in Hollywood look in their mirrors and see "flaws" that other people who don't rely on their looks for their livelihood wouldn't care about.
> 
> Plastic surgery and cosmetic treatments are so commonplace in LA that I think it is largely expected. Jada may be of the mindset that she should start treatments early, even when she doesn't need it.


so they feel they have to choose between looking older (not acceptable) or looking like some other person.  I wonder if they're happy with the results.  I guess a lot of them don't think it's enough so they keeping getting more and more work done.  Kind of sad.


----------



## Singra

bag-princess said:


> and have you seen jada's mom??? very nice looking woman.   i seriously doubt she had anything to worry about.



I so agree her Mom is gorg... she would have aged well without the "enhancements".




bag-mania said:


> In a word: fear. The entertainment industry, particularly for women, tends to view the signs of normal aging as if it were a career-ending disease. Looking older usually means fewer opportunities and less demand. I think many beautiful people in Hollywood look in their mirrors and see "flaws" that other people who don't rely on their looks for their livelihood wouldn't care about.
> 
> Plastic surgery and cosmetic treatments are so commonplace in LA that I think it is largely expected. Jada may be of the mindset that she should start treatments early, even when she doesn't need it.



Plastic surgery is also big business, I assume they do what all big business does in order to survive and prosper. I'd imagine the bombardment in a place like LA can be overwhelming.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has long been an example of a strong woman of Hollywood so it stands to reason she would be a guest of honour at a lunch with who's who of Tinsel Town's movers and shakers.

Jada Pinkett Smith was a force to be reckoned with on Friday at Variety's annual Power Of Women luncheon in Beverly Hills, California.

The 44-year-old radiated beauty and strength as she stepped out on stage at the event to speak to one of the biggest gatherings of Hollywood's female elite.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ms-style-Power-Women-event.html#ixzz3o7lGV5DN


----------



## Ladybug09

Salma looks fabulous in that yellow!


----------



## bag-princess

*Jaden Smith Plans To Disappear Within 10 Years*





In case you haven't been paying attention, Jaden Smith is one of the most innovative voices of his generation. 
       In a new interview with GQ, the 17-year-old opened up about his life  philosophy and future plans. Most notably, he intends to disappear at  some point over the next 10 years.


       No one will know where I am in 10 years. They'll see me pop up, but  they'll be like, Where'd you come from? No one will know," he  said. "It'll be kind of like Banksy. But in a different way. More of a  social impact. Helping people. But through art installations."
       He's been evidently honing his skills for such work at home, where he recently built a pyramid.


       The tip is missing, but  the whole structural thing is built, and it sits at 12.5 feet tall," he  said. "That's what I really encourage kids to do, is learn the things  that you want to learn, because then not only will school become fun,  but it will make your dreams come true.




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...952e4b0bce347022824?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592








the rest of the mink numbing article is at GQ - where he states at one point that he and willow are both  scientists  - so everything for us is a scientific test upon humanity. And luckily  we're put in a position where we can affect large groups of human beings  at one time. :weird:  that thought is terrifying!







http://www.gq.com/story/jaden-smith-gq-interview


----------



## berrydiva

He really doesn't have to wait those 10 years....he should make it happen today.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> He really doesn't have to wait those 10 years....he should make it happen today.



Lmao! And take Willow with him.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *He really doesn't have to wait those 10 years*....he should make it happen today.



for real!!   bye!!!!



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lmao! And take Willow with him.




well she would have to.  nobody else understands what he is talking about!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-princess said:


> for real!!   bye!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well she would have to.  nobody else understands what he is talking about!



Yeah they need to float away on the crazy balloon &#127880;


----------



## New-New

I like that Jaden and Willow have parents who are willing and able to let them freely express themselves in different ways like it's really enviable


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> In case you haven't been paying attention, Jaden Smith is one of the most innovative voices of his generation.



I wish the writer of the article had provided us with evidence proving this blanket statement. Apparently to the author "innovative" means coming up with wackadoo ideas and insisting they are real. Pretty much any teenager who ever lived could do the same, except most other kids are grounded by a sense of reality by the time they reach their age. Jaden and Willow live in a sort of suspended childhood where being 16 and dressing up as Batman to attend a celebrity wedding is heralded by the media.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Olivier Rousteing's birthday celebration in LA. (October 23)


----------



## Pursejoy9

Ouch.


----------



## solange

I kind of like Willow's outfit.


----------



## Singra

I'm probably in the minority but I think she has the potential to make a good model. She has legs that go on forever and and an interesting face (especially her eyes), she has a lot more going for her physically than a lot of other models I've seen. 


Ha... I see jaden is still committed to the man-dress.


----------



## Lounorada

Singra said:


> *I'm probably in the minority but I think she has the potential to make a good model. She has legs that go on forever and and an interesting face (especially her eyes), she has a lot more going for her physically than a lot of other models I've seen.*
> 
> Ha... I see jaden is still committed to the man-dress.


 
I completely agree. I think I've said the same thing on here before, or if I haven't, I've definitely thought it!


----------



## AEGIS

jada looks lit


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> jada looks lit




she often does.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Singra said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I think she has the potential to make a good model. She has legs that go on forever and and an interesting face (especially her eyes), she has a lot more going for her physically than a lot of other models I've seen.
> 
> 
> Ha... I see jaden is still committed to the man-dress.



I totally agree


----------



## csre

Willow does look interesting in these pics


----------



## Sasha2012

csre said:


> Willow does look interesting in these pics



She looks like an avatar. But I think that's part of her beauty, it's otherworldly. Willow has a unique look so I hope she doesn't mess with her face. She has nice long legs and she's a pretty girl.


----------



## berrydiva

Jada looks like she's been smoking. Mary looks like she's not there for none of it. Kim needs to find a new pose and leave the 'peace' in 2005 where it belongs. Kris is still trying to make us buy that she's not dating a sweet tart. The boy Smith looks aloof as usual. And, they all make Willow look like she has the most sense of all of them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Jada looks like she's been smoking. Mary looks like she's not there for none of it. Kim needs to find a new pose and leave the 'peace' in 2005 where it belongs. Kris is still trying to make us buy that she's not dating a sweet tart. The boy Smith looks aloof as usual. And, they all make Willow look like she has the most sense of all of them.




[emoji23] you summed it up well.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Jada looks like she's been smoking. Mary looks like she's not there for none of it. Kim needs to find a new pose and leave the 'peace' in 2005 where it belongs. Kris is still trying to make us buy that she's not dating a sweet tart. The boy Smith looks aloof as usual. And, they all make Willow look like she has the most sense of all of them.



Willow doesn't have much sense either.  It annoys me that she has been wearing a bindi (red dot) for the last couple months. Is she a Hindu now? Nope, she's desperate to look enlightened and special. Just like when she spouts her wacky theories about time.


----------



## Wildflower22

Willow has a striking look. But I would hesitate all day long to hire her because she is so out there to the point where she won't be compelling at all for a brand.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith was picture perfect as she was spotted at the LAX airport looking stylish as always.

The 44-year-old donned herself in a camel colored knee-length suede trench coat as she departed Los Angeles on Sunday.

She kept covered in the coat but revealed a black skinny pant beneath with matching leather high heel boots which coordinated with her manicure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...AX-huge-yellow-Goyard-tote.html#ixzz3phWmIbLW


----------



## bag-princess

striking,interesting look and legs for days - yea it sounds like the recipe for a model but it takes much more than that!  nobody is going to want her rep'ing their good name and brand when she and her brother are giving interviews about their "higher existence" and how they are so much smarter than "humans" as if they were not one.    i don't think she is all that attractive but that is subjective of course.


----------



## Lounorada

Jadas face is looking hella pinched and plump ush: It looks like a struggle for her to even move her face.


----------



## Singra

bag-princess said:


> striking,interesting look and legs for days - yea it sounds like the recipe for a model but it takes much more than that!  *nobody is going to want her rep'ing their good name and brand when she and her brother are giving interviews about their "higher existence" and how they are so much smarter than "humans" as if they were not one.*    i don't think she is all that attractive but that is subjective of course.



LOL... I suppose it depends on the business and the type of modelling being done but the fashion world itself is full of all sorts of strangeness, if there is one place their belief system will fit in it's there. 

The only career direction I'd seriously worry about is if these two crazy kids decided to enter the field of science... then I'd have a conniption fit. Call me crazy but I don't think they have the necessary rigour for proper science.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> LOL... I suppose it depends on the business and the type of modelling being done but the fashion world itself is full of all sorts of strangeness, if there is one place their belief system will fit in it's there.
> 
> The only career direction I'd seriously worry about is if these two crazy kids decided to enter the field of science... then I'd have a conniption fit. *Call me crazy but I don't think they have the necessary rigour for proper science*.





exactly!  they only think they are as smart as they claim to be and try to make people think they are with their gobbly gook talk.  even though it was a couple of years ago that willow admitted that she could NOT multiply - i seriously doubt anything has been done to correct that!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

LAX (October 30)


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith was there to support her husband Will Smith who was performing, but didn't miss a chance to play the showgirl too.

The 44-year-old actress attracted more than her fair share of attention the moment her heels touched the carpet at the 16th Annual Latin Grammy Awards in Las Vegas on Thursday.

Jada risked total exposure of her chest while wearing a shimmery silver dress featuring an almost totally see-through top, and she wore it with pride while mingling with the likes of Rosalyn Sanchez, Ricky Martin, Zoe Saldana, Rita Morena, Casper Smart and many more.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngside-Smith-Latin-Grammys.html#ixzz3s1797fdu


----------



## bag-princess

these women get brand new shiny boobies and they just can't wait to show them off!!!

what will she get next???


----------



## White Orchid

Imagine catching your step-son looking at your titties.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Imagine catching your step-son looking at your titties.




well she went from "teacup full" to a wagon load!!  she wants everyone to notice her new toys!!!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> well she went from "teacup full" to a wagon load!!  she wants everyone to notice her new toys!!!



Yeah but your step-son??? Lol, eew!  I'm sure he snuck a peek too.


----------



## Lounorada

WTF is she wearing?
That's one fugly dress made comical with those embellishments perfectly covering her nipples  She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Imagine catching your step-son looking at your titties.



  Awkward...


----------



## Singra

I especially don't care for the midsection of the dress... anyone know who designed it?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> WTF is she wearing?
> That's one fugly dress made comical with those embellishments perfectly covering her nipples  She looks ridiculous.






looks like a vegas showgirl outfit from goodwill.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> WTF is she wearing?
> That's one fugly dress made comical with those embellishments perfectly covering her nipples  She looks ridiculous.



First thing I thought!

It would be better if it was more random. I do like the back.

Hey, Lou? Can you help an ID, pretty please....your inbox is full.


----------



## tomz_grl

As Nene said...the thirst is real...


----------



## uhpharm01

lounorada said:


> Awkward...



+1


----------



## YSoLovely

Do you, Jada, but does she have to be around her step-son like this?


----------



## sdkitty

way too much information .......I wish her husband (or someone with some taste) would have told her she should not be going out in public like that


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> way too much information .......I wish her husband (or someone with some taste) would have told her she should not be going out in public like that



I get the impression nobody tells Jada to do anything (and particularly about how she should dress).


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> First thing I thought!
> 
> It would be better if it was more random. I do like the back.
> 
> *Hey, Lou? Can you help an ID, pretty please....your inbox is full*.



Sure! PM me, I just did an inbox clear-up


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I get the impression nobody tells Jada to do anything (and particularly about how she should dress).


you're probably right
her husband is the superstar but she wears the pants in the family?


----------



## bag-mania

^Will probably wears the pants in the family, but everything about Jada screams that she is a vain woman. I bet anybody who dares criticize her appearance is going to get an earful.

I guess Jaden and Willow didn't get an invitation to the event.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith was there to support her husband Will Smith who was performing, but didn't miss a chance to play the showgirl too.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress attracted more than her fair share of attention the moment her heels touched the carpet at the 16th Annual Latin Grammy Awards in Las Vegas on Thursday.
> 
> Jada risked total exposure of her chest while wearing a shimmery silver dress featuring an almost totally see-through top, and she wore it with pride while mingling with the likes of Rosalyn Sanchez, Ricky Martin, Zoe Saldana, Rita Morena, Casper Smart and many more.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngside-Smith-Latin-Grammys.html#ixzz3s1797fdu



That dress is not cute 







White Orchid said:


> Imagine catching your step-son looking at your titties.


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> That dress is not cute


Neither is Jada and it's a shame because she was naturally beautiful. Look at her mom, 70 and looks like she is Jada's sister...granted they're only about 17/18 years apart but Jada looks older than will with the work she's had done.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> As Nene said...the thirst is real...




yes it is.  i don't get it with her - she was never bad looking. 
now she is filled full of silicone.  reminds me of that episode of george lopez when his mom got breast implants!   just like her - jada got the big jugs and she is making sure people see them!





Sasha2012 said:


> Neither is Jada and it's a shame because she was naturally beautiful. Look at her mom, 70 and looks like she is Jada's sister...granted they're only about 17/18 years apart but Jada looks older than will with the work she's had done.




she does!!!  she went overboard with it and it is startimg to show.  i guess she had to get those big girls so people could stare at them and ot her face!!


----------



## Oruka

Will older son is very handsome, a nice combo of his dad and mother!


----------



## White Orchid

Imma need to see that episode with Lopez.  Is it on YouTube?



bag-princess said:


> yes it is.  i don't get it with her - she was never bad looking.
> now she is filled full of silicone.  reminds me of that episode of george lopez when his mom got breast implants!   just like her - jada got the big jugs and she is making sure people see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she does!!!  she went overboard with it and it is startimg to show.  i guess she had to get those big girls so people could stare at them and ot her face!!


----------



## queen

Lounorada said:


> WTF is she wearing?
> That's one fugly dress made comical with those embellishments perfectly covering her nipples  She looks ridiculous.


You got that right 100% agree.  She is looking like she is very pleased with herself.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Imma need to see that episode with Lopez.  Is it on YouTube?





LOL  I don't know! My DH watches the reruns every morning on one of the Nick channels though. We laugh like crazy!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> LOL  I don't know! My DH watches the reruns every morning on one of the Nick channels though. We laugh like crazy!


I'm unable to quote you but if you happen to know a link, hook me up please.  Woman could do with a laugh at times like these.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> WTF is she wearing?
> That's one fugly dress made comical with those embellishments perfectly covering her nipples  She looks ridiculous.



This.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I'm unable to quote you but if you happen to know a link, hook me up please.  Woman could do with a laugh at times like these.





i don't have a link - all i know is it comes on Nick and that is channel 51 here on comcast.  as a matter of fact - it is on right now!    Andy Garcia is playing Angie's brother Ray who is a con artist.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> i don't have a link - all i know is it comes on Nick and that is channel 51 here on comcast.  as a matter of fact - it is on right now!    Andy Garcia is playing Angie's brother Ray who is a con artist.



You do realise I'm in Oz right so your post made zero sense to me, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> You do realise I'm in Oz right so your post made zero sense to me, lol.





oh man!!!  i keep forgetting that!    sorry!  i am no use to you then!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been one of the hottest stars on the red carpet for decades.

And on Monday night Jada Pinkett kept up with appearances as she supported her husband in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old flashed plenty of flesh as she joined Will Smith, 47, at the Hollywood premiere of Concussion. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mith-s-new-film-Concussion.html#ixzz3sRPLtz7J


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous lip colour and the short hair looks good on her... that's all I got.


----------



## Michele26

Lounorada said:


> Gorgeous lip colour and the short hair looks good on her... that's all I got.



Wonder what color she's wearing on her lips?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Reminds me of the dress Jolie wore to the Oscars a couple of years ago.


----------



## White Orchid

Have (new) titties.  Will show.  If there's such thing as a midlife crisis for women, I think suffering from it.


----------



## Wildflower22

I actually really like that dress. What ruins it is that it's all sheer. If she has the plunging V, I think an opaque nude color under the rest of the dress would make it much more striking and beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

I think the new veneers aren't helping - must've gone to the same place Dr Phil and his wife went to. They're just way too big and too white for her mouth.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Have (new) titties.  Will show.  If there's such thing as a midlife crisis for women, I think suffering from it.





if she is not trying hard to prove how wonderful her and will's sex life is - then she is trying hard to prove how great she looks.


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> if she is not trying hard to prove how wonderful her and will's sex life is - then she is trying hard to prove how great she looks.



And she comes across as someone who has self esteem...


----------



## bag-mania

tomz_grl said:


> And she comes across as someone who has self esteem...



She has more than enough self-esteem. She revels in the attention her appearance gets her. But she's in her 40s now and I think we are seeing signs that she fears aging. She's not going to allow herself to age gracefully. No, she's going to fight every line and sag with surgery. 

With this outfit it's clear she wants everyone to see that she's still got it.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I actually really like that dress. What ruins it is that it's all sheer. If she has the plunging V, I think an opaque nude color under the rest of the dress would make it much more striking and beautiful.


Ditto. I like it too...I wish they would put more fabric under these dresses so you can see the detail in the work and how beautifully designed they are but instead, it's all about showing skin.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> She has more than enough self-esteem. She revels in the attention her appearance gets her. But she's in her 40s now *and I think we are seeing signs that she fears aging.* She's not going to allow herself to age gracefully. No, she's going to fight every line and sag with surgery.
> 
> With this outfit it's clear she wants everyone to see that she's still got it.






that is putting it mildly!!!  she is on the downward slope now!  she is going to have to keep going back in order to keep it up!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Ditto. I like it too...I wish they would put more fabric under these dresses so you can see the detail in the work and how beautifully designed they are but instead, it's all about showing skin.


I agree.

It had the potential without all the titty display.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree.
> 
> It had the potential without all the titty display.


she looks like she should be in a vegas show dancing


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She has more than enough self-esteem. She revels in the attention her appearance gets her. But she's in her 40s now and I think we are seeing signs that she fears aging. She's not going to allow herself to age gracefully. No, she's going to fight every line and sag with surgery.
> 
> With this outfit it's clear she wants everyone to see that she's still got it.


that will be a shame if she does that
as a woman of color she has an advantage over us pale women.  she shouldn't have to do a lot of cosmetics, esp at an early age


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree.
> 
> It had the potential without all the titty display.



She's a very attractive woman it would be so easy for her to dress classy while still looking sexy. 

By the way, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## White Orchid

I used to think she was very attractive but not anymore.  Her body is pretty insane though for her age.



Michele26 said:


> She's a very attractive woman it would be so easy for her to dress classy while still looking sexy.
> 
> By the way, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> She's a very attractive woman it would be so easy for her to dress classy while still looking sexy.
> 
> By the way, Happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone else on tPF also!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She played a strip club owner named Rome in Magic Mike XXL earlier this year.

But Jada Pinkett Smith was the one flashing flesh on her latest outing.

The evergreen 44-year-old star looked in fantastic shape in a clinging black bathing suit while enjoying some fun in the sun in Hawaii recently.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suit-family-holiday-Hawaii.html#ixzz3tER4GSj6


----------



## White Orchid

These photos very much highlight how small her torso is.  Her legs are fab.  If she had a longer torso, or if it were more proportional to her legs, she'd look sensational.  The boobs are a mess though.  Still, she looks great for her age.  Women of colour have it so good lol.


----------



## sdkitty

she looks very toned and fit in these pics


----------



## Michele26

Jada looks better than most 20 somethings.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's in amaze shape. 

Willow's legs are 493727 miles long.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> She played a strip club owner named Rome in Magic Mike XXL earlier this year.
> 
> But Jada Pinkett Smith was the one flashing flesh on her latest outing.
> 
> The evergreen 44-year-old star looked in fantastic shape in a clinging black bathing suit while enjoying some fun in the sun in Hawaii recently.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suit-family-holiday-Hawaii.html#ixzz3tER4GSj6


I'm going to the gym now!!


----------



## Sasha2012

He recently described their marriage as 'grueling' and 'excruciating'.

But it looks like things are about to get a little more cheeky for Jada Pinkett as her husband prepared to pinch her bottom on Thursday night.

The couple of 20 years arrived on the red carpet together at The Barker Hangar for Rihanna's 2nd annual Diamond Ball.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Diamond-Ball-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3tzc8hvVq


----------



## berrydiva

Why didn't they tape the dress to her if they insisted on the peek-a-boob look?!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> He recently described their marriage as 'grueling' and 'excruciating'.
> 
> But it looks like things are about to get a little more cheeky for Jada Pinkett as her husband prepared to pinch her bottom on Thursday night.
> 
> The couple of 20 years arrived on the red carpet together at The Barker Hangar for Rihanna's 2nd annual Diamond Ball.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Diamond-Ball-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3tzc8hvVq


this is the first I've heard of him saying the marriage is grueling and excruciating
Surprised to hear this from Daily Mail; they seem to be always fawning over the celebs.
Jada looks very hard here


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Variety's Creative Impact Awards and 10 Directors to Watch Brunch Presented By Mercedes-Benz at The 27th Annual Palm Springs International Film Festival on January 3, 2016 in Palm Springs, California.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks nice.


----------



## Rouge H

Love the dress.


----------



## White Orchid

Very classy and made all the better with her body.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

73rd Annual Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 10, 2016 in Beverly Hills, California.


----------



## Singra

Don't hate that green dress but I don't love it.


Also what was up with Channing Tatum's hair? I don't think comb-overs are meant for people who still have a full head of hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His son is handsome.


----------



## pursegrl12

man, their body language says everything!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks good in green, and I like her eye makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

pursegrl12 said:


> man, their body language says everything!!!!



What is it saying? I'm not picking anything up in their body language other than the same old stale award show constructed poses by the step and repeat directors.


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> What is it saying? I'm not picking anything up in their body language other than the same old stale award show constructed poses by the step and repeat directors.




They just stand so far apart from each other's barely even touching.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> Don't hate that green dress but I don't love it.
> 
> 
> *Also what was up with Channing Tatum's hair?* I don't think comb-overs are meant for people who still have a full head of hair.




for his next role - people have been going in on that all over the 'net!!




pursegrl12 said:


> man, their body language says everything!!!!



for real!  it sure isn't saying "we have sex all the time all over the place as often as we can" like she wants everyone to believe!


----------



## Bag*Snob

She looks good except for those shoes.  No to dyed to match looking bridesmaid shoes. Although these do not match the dress.


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> She looks good except for those shoes.  No to dyed to match looking bridesmaid shoes. Although these do not match the dress.





im'a give her a slide on those shoes - this time!  because most of the other time you can see that her shoes are a couple of inches too big for her feet.  why i just do not understand!  surely her stylist can afford to find shoes that fit her feet.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jada Pinkett Smith hints at boycotting Academy Awards for lack of diversity after host Chris Rock calls the Oscars the 'white BET Awards'*

Jada Pinkett Smith was not happy with the lack of diversity with the nominations for the 88th Academy Awards.

On Saturday the 44-year-old actress took to Twitter to express her concerns. 'At the Oscars . . . people of color are always welcomed to give out awards . . . even entertain, but we are rarely recognized for our artistic accomplishments,' said the Gotham star.

The day before, Chris Rock called the Oscars - which he is being paid to host - the 'white BET Awards.'

The wife of Will Smith added: 'Should people of color refrain from participating all together?' 

Will was nominated twice: in 2001 for Ali (he lost to Denzel Washington for Training Day) and in 2006 for The Pursuit Of Happyness (he lost to Forest Whitaker for The Last King Of Scotland).

Pinkett has not been nominated for an Academy Award. 

In several back-to-back tweets Smith focused on how there were no black actors nominated in the top categories when the nominees were announced on Thursday, January 14.

The announcement of the nominees was followed by immediate backlash on Twitter, including the use of the hashtag #OscarsSoWhite. 

Many believed the stars of Straight Outta Compton should have been given a nod, as well as Will for Concussion. 

The Academy Awards will air on ABC on February 28 at 7 p.m. EST. 

The Set It Off actress added, 'People can only treat us in the way in which we allow. With much respect in the midst of deep disappointment, J.'

For the second year in a row, there were no black performers nominated for Best Actor, Best Actress, Best Supporting Actor or Best Supporting Actress. 

This year's Oscars host, Chris Rock, also referenced the lack of diversity on Twitter.
He posted a 15-second promo clip on Friday with the caption, 'The #Oscars. The White BET Awards.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-Oscars-white-BET-Awards.html#ixzz3xWnwRPh6


----------



## berrydiva

Not to take away from the other actors hard work and great performances but if there weren't categories specifically for women, only white males would be nominated.  I refuse to watch the Oscars and the Grammy award shows for the complete lack of diversity.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree, but I don't think boycotting is the answer. You're being  excluded so you purposefully exclude yourself? The Academy and the  industry establishment already don't care. I think using the established  platform by participating, addressing the problem, promoting the films  rather than just rejecting it and having it continue as is can do more  for women and people of color. I think there have already been strides  made for women, small ones, but more female centric films have been  nominated this year than ever before. A few years ago the mainstream  media wasn't really talking about the gender and race problems in the industry  at all, and now the media is interested and lots of actors and actresses  are talking about it on the red carpet and on the stage at these  things. I think people like Viola Davis, Halle Berry, Patricia Arquette, Cate Blanchett, etc. have done a good job at using the platform to address the issue, which is going to give the issues a lot more traction.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh jada you finally got your negro wake up call. She only saying something now because will didn't get nominated, just last year she wanted to include white women on essence magazine and will said racism doesn't exist. I hate when people wanna proclaim racism when it only affects them. Have a seat jada


----------



## daffyduck

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jada Pinkett Smith hints at boycotting Academy Awards for lack of diversity after host Chris Rock calls the Oscars the 'white BET Awards'*



There are more white actors that are truly more talented and deserving this year, so is it fair to nominate someone with color just for the sake of diversity, even though they didn't perform as well as the whites? Will Smith has been nominated twice for an Oscar, but Leo DiCaprio has been nominated six times and has yet won an Oscar! So are the Oscar committee really bias against color? Personally, I really hate whenever blacks turn everything to race.


----------



## AEGIS

daffyduck said:


> There are more white actors that are truly more talented and deserving this year, so is it fair to nominate someone with color just for the sake of diversity, even though they didn't perform as well as the whites? Will Smith has been nominated twice for an Oscar, but Leo DiCaprio has been nominated six times and has yet won an Oscar! So are the Oscar committee really bias against color? *Personally, I really hate whenever blacks turn everything to race*.




but I love when ignorant people show me their ignorance. just makes life easier. thank you.

*adds to ignore list*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Will Smith is not a good example, because Will Smith is incredibly  successful. He's been nominated twice and both years he lost to another  black man so that means multiple black men were nominated for Best Actor  multiple years. And if Jada is really just bitter Will didn't get  nominated, she doesn't have much of an argument because I agree he has  been acknowledged for his performances and didn't deserve it over anyone  else this year. 
BUT there is definitely an obvious overarching bias against  people of color and women. It is much more difficult for a young black  man to become Will Smith than it is for a young white man to make it in  the industry. There is a serious lack of quality roles for people of  color, women, and particularly women of color. And the statistics are  just staggering at how few women and people of color get nominated.  Women are almost never nominated outside of categories that are  specifically for women. Rarely are movies with a female star nominated  for best picture. It's not just a problem of the Academy being biased,  but the whole industry. So few films worthy of Academy nominations are  ever made with women or people of color starring in them because the  industry believes they can't carry movies and no one is writing good  roles for them. People don't take female or minority writers seriously.  It's the deeply ingrained, quiet racism and misogyny that can be found  in every aspect of society. And then when you look at the facts and  numbers next to each other you realize how pervasive the problem is.

The controversy around this problem I think arises when talking specifically about one movie or person rather than focusing on the larger issue at hand. I remember last year people were using Ava DuVerney, the director of Selma, to highlight Hollywood's bias against black women. The problem was, many people felt the story of Selma and the civil rights movement lost its integrity under her artistic vision as she fought with the writer of the screenplay and rewrote history. They had a legitimate reason for excluding her in favor of other directors. The real problem that should have been focused on: Why weren't there other women and people of color nominated in the film making categories? Why are so few women and people of color able to make their way into those roles so that there are so few to chose from when it comes to selecting the nominations? You can quibble over specific artists and performances endlessly. You can't deny staggering statistical bias.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> There are more white actors that are truly more talented and deserving this year, so is it fair to nominate someone with color just for the sake of diversity, even though they didn't perform as well as the whites? Will Smith has been nominated twice for an Oscar, but Leo DiCaprio has been nominated six times and has yet won an Oscar! So are the Oscar committee really bias against color? Personally, I really hate whenever blacks turn everything to race.



"Blacks" though...*cringe*?!


You realize this isn't about white vs black actor and more about committee voters saying things like "I didn't see straight out of Compton because I don't like that music" and completely dismissed the entire film from contention. Or, committee members ignoring equally deserving films with Hispanic and Indian talent. But you also said "blacks" so I don't truly expect there to be a desire to acknowledge that talent, skill, smarts, etc isn't a function of skin color or ethnicity. Folks of color do not turn everything into race.. if race and/or gender truly wasn't an issue, then it would never be brought up. The people who deny the bias are the ones making it about race.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Will Smith is not a good example, because Will Smith is incredibly  successful. He's been nominated twice and both years he lost to another  black man so that means multiple black men were nominated for Best Actor  multiple years. And if Jada is really just bitter Will didn't get  nominated, she doesn't have much of an argument because I agree he has  been acknowledged for his performances and didn't deserve it over anyone  else this year.
> BUT there is definitely an obvious overarching bias against  people of color and women. It is much more difficult for a young black  man to become Will Smith than it is for a young white man to make it in  the industry. There is a serious lack of quality roles for people of  color, women, and particularly women of color. And the statistics are  just staggering at how few women and people of color get nominated.  Women are almost never nominated outside of categories that are  specifically for women. Rarely are movies with a female star nominated  for best picture. It's not just a problem of the Academy being biased,  but the whole industry. So few films worthy of Academy nominations are  ever made with women or people of color starring in them because the  industry believes they can't carry movies and no one is writing good  roles for them. People don't take female or minority writers seriously.  It's the deeply ingrained, quiet racism and misogyny that can be found  in every aspect of society. And then when you look at the facts and  numbers next to each other you realize how pervasive the problem is.
> 
> The controversy around this problem I think arises when talking specifically about one movie or person rather than focusing on the larger issue at hand. I remember last year people were using Ava DuVerney, the director of Selma, to highlight Hollywood's bias against black women. The problem was, many people felt the story of Selma and the civil rights movement lost its integrity under her artistic vision as she fought with the writer of the screenplay and rewrote history. They had a legitimate reason for excluding her in favor of other directors. The real problem that should have been focused on: Why weren't there other women and people of color nominated in the film making categories? Why are so few women and people of color able to make their way into those roles so that there are so few to chose from when it comes to selecting the nominations? You can quibble over specific artists and performances endlessly. You can't deny staggering statistical bias.



All of this!!!


----------



## daffyduck

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone or sounded ignorant. I truly didn't mean to single out blacks, I meant it to be in general that when anybody turns every subject to race, including hispanic, asian, etc. in every opportunity.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone or sounded ignorant. I truly didn't mean to single out blacks, I meant it to be in general that when anybody turns every subject to race, including hispanic, asian, etc. in every opportunity.



Can you stop saying blacks though? You're apologizing for any perceived ignorance while continuing to be ignorant.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

daffyduck said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone or sounded ignorant. I truly didn't mean to single out blacks, I meant it to be in general that when anybody turns every subject to race, including hispanic, asian, etc. in every opportunity.



You must not be a minority then


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> Can you stop saying blacks though? You're apologizing for any perceived ignorance while continuing to be ignorant.



I guess I must be ignorant and I don't mind apologizing again if I actually come across that way and I'm really being sincere here, so thank you for informing me. I honestly didn't realize that using a particular word describing a certain skin tone is considered ignorant.


----------



## daffyduck

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You must not be a minority then


 I'm asian, so I am a minority. I just didn't realize that I sounded ignorant or offensive when I was sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

daffyduck said:


> I guess I must be ignorant and I don't mind apologizing again if I actually come across that way and I'm really being sincere here, so thank you for informing me. I honestly didn't realize that using a particular word describing a certain skin tone is considered ignorant.




I am Asian too and in America we, yes I said we because That's where I currently reside. It's best to not call people by color. Eg. White/black. We can be modest and respectful by  referring to them as African American, Dark skin, people with color. This is what I have learned and I particularly observed this and many else since I am new to everything over there. I know sometimes being on the other side of the world we really do not know all about the rest of the world but the best thing is we learn. Even the word Ignorant comes accross diferrently to me a a few years back. Have a great day!


----------



## daffyduck

rayofsunxo said:


> i am asian too and in america we, yes i said we because that's where i currently reside. It's best to not call people by color. Eg. White/black. We can be modest and respectful by  referring to them as african american, dark skin, people with color. This is what i have learned and i particularly observed this and many else since i am new to everything over there. I know sometimes being on the other side of the world we really do not know all about the rest of the world but the best thing is we learn. Even the word ignorant comes accross diferrently to me a a few years back. Have a great day!



+1


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh jada you finally got your negro wake up call. She only saying something now because will didn't get nominated, just last year she wanted to include white women on essence magazine and will said racism doesn't exist. I hate when people wanna proclaim racism when it only affects them. Have a seat jada




have several seats!!!  she loves pulling out her little soap box.




berrydiva said:


> *Can you stop saying blacks though?* You're apologizing for any perceived ignorance while continuing to be ignorant.





thank you!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

daffyduck said:


> I'm asian, so I am a minority. I just didn't realize that I sounded ignorant or offensive when I was sharing my thoughts.



You're Asian and you cant see the severe lack of Asian talent being recognized? Especially when major Asian stars are stereotyped into martial arts action roles. Recently, other than Ang Lee, there are very few Asian talent being recognized at the Oscars.


----------



## Junkenpo

I haven't watched the academy awards in ages. The only thing I pay attention to is the fashion reports after.


----------



## JetSetGo!

berrydiva said:


> Can you stop saying blacks though? You're apologizing for any perceived ignorance while continuing to be ignorant.



Perhaps tell her how you prefer her to refer to black people. 
Enlightenment is more helpful than criticism.


----------



## AEGIS

JetSetGo! said:


> Perhaps tell her how you prefer her to refer to black people.
> Enlightenment is more helpful than criticism.



Is it anyone's job to enlighten on a purseforum though? wikipedia is an amazing tool.


----------



## JetSetGo!

AEGIS said:


> Is it anyone's job to enlighten on a purseforum though? wikipedia is an amazing tool.



No, it's not, and I didn't say it was.

But if someone finds themselves in a dialogue that makes them feel uncomfortable, a little guidance to the offending party can help create better understanding. Or not, but the growth stops there when there is no dialogue.

Personally, I would rather know an individual's feeling about a word than refer to Wikipedia. People are all different and Wikipedia cannot cover everyone's feelings.


----------



## sdkitty

I think there are a couple of issues.  One people of color don't get as many great roles.  Second the Academy is made up largely of older white males.  Other than Straight Out of Compton, what films featuring people of color were worthy this year?  Will Smith?


----------



## JetSetGo!

daffyduck said:


> ... Personally, I really hate whenever blacks turn everything to race.



Daffy, my feeling is that limiting your frustration to only when "blacks" (use any word for people of color here) turn everything into race is offensive. There are people of ever color and creed who can turn everything into race. It is an problem with individuals not groups. So when you say that, it feels like you are separating out black people as the only people who annoy you when they do this. Make sense?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> Other than Straight Out of Compton, what films featuring people of color were worthy this year?  Will Smith?




Names I've heard in various articles in response to that question in addition to Concussion are Creed, Tangerine, Beasts of No Nation, Sicaro, Dope, and The Hateful Eight.


----------



## AEGIS

JetSetGo! said:


> No, it's not, and I didn't say it was.
> 
> But if someone finds themselves in a dialogue that makes them feel uncomfortable, a little guidance to the offending party can help create better understanding. Or not, but the growth stops there when there is no dialogue.
> 
> Personally, I would rather know an individual's feeling about a word than refer to Wikipedia. People are all different and Wikipedia cannot cover everyone's feelings.



Ever consider that minorities must ALWAYS be the ones to explain? must ALWAYS have the burden of creating and engaging in dialogue? Must ALWAYS help those who offend why they're offensve? It is honestly burdensome and tiresome.

 There are numerous resources for anyone who is genuinely interested in how not to be jerk. It is literally not that hard. The same conversation has been had for over a century in the United States.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Names I've heard in various articles in response to that question in addition to Concussion are Creed, Tangerine, Beasts of No Nation, Sicaro, Dope, and The Hateful Eight.


thank you
I did hear criticism that Sylvester Stallone who's white got nominated for Creed and the film apparently didn't get any other nominations
I haven't seen Concussion but from the promos I've seen it didn't look like a winning role for Will Smith to me


----------



## daffyduck

JetSetGo! said:


> Daffy, my feeling is that limiting your frustration to only when "blacks" (use any word for people of color here) turn everything into race is offensive. There are people of ever color and creed who can turn everything into race. It is an problem with individuals not groups. So when you say that, it feels like you are separating out black people as the only people who annoy you when they do this. Make sense?



It now make sense to me so thank you. I sincerely didn't mean to target one race but to speak in general and I honestly always thought that using the "b" word was acceptable because I hear it being used all the time on the news, tv, movies, casual conversation, etc.


----------



## Junkenpo

daffyduck said:


> It now make sense to me so thank you. I sincerely didn't mean to target one race but to speak in general and I honestly always thought that using the "b" word was acceptable because I hear it being used all the time on the news, tv, movies, casual conversation, etc.



I don't think its the use of blacks when referring to people of african descent, it was more the sort of putting them all under the umbrella of being of the same problem/opinion. Says  "All blacks behave like... " is just as hurtful as say "All whites.." or "All asians..." you can't say with certainty the whole group does/feels because it is made up of many different ethnic groups and also of individuals.  

But I'm a mixed bag of ethnicities that grew up in a state that has no ethnic majorities, so what do I know?


----------



## chloe_chanel

sdkitty said:


> I think there are a couple of issues.  One people of color don't get as many great roles.  Second the Academy is made up largely of older white males.  Other than Straight Out of Compton, what films featuring people of color were worthy this year?  Will Smith?




Creed and Beasts of No Nation were EXCEPTIONAL movies.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Also Star Wars featured a black male lead.


----------



## bag-princess

i have to agree with several stars that have spoken out since jada proposed this possible boycott - several being miniorities.   not going to the awared show is not going to make any big changes.    gina rodriguez mentioned a good point - the diversity on the Academy's board!  which are mostly white men with an average age of 62!  that is not anywhere near as diverse as reflected in today's movies and especially not society as a whole!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i have to agree with several stars that have spoken out since jada proposed this possible boycott - several being miniorities.   not going to the awared show is not going to make any big changes.    gina rodriguez mentioned a good point - the diversity on the Academy's board!  which are mostly white men with an average age of 62!  that is not anywhere near as diverse as reflected in today's movies and especially not society as a whole!



Sylvester Stallone got the nom. more from past achievements than this movie, IMO.
Was Idris in the running for the Oscars?
While he was phenomenal, was the movie in competition at all?
I don't know that it was out in theaters.
As far as miss Pinkett- Smith, she is upset that Will and the movie did not get any recognition, IMO.
The story is an important story however he could have bothered working on his acting, IMO.
Will did not sound even remotely like any Nigerians that I know 


Star Wars get no love at the oscars, anyways...
Ice Cube has the right attitude, IMO.
And I really, really wonder how Chris Rock is going to be as a presenter.....


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Sylvester Stallone got the nom. more from past achievements than this movie, IMO.
> Was Idris in the running for the Oscars?
> While he was phenomenal, was the movie in competition at all?
> I don't know that it was out in theaters.
> As far as miss Pinkett- Smith, she is upset that Will and the movie did not get any recognition, IMO.
> The story is an important story however he could have bothered working on his acting, IMO.
> Will did not sound even remotely like any Nigerians that I know
> 
> 
> Star Wars get no love at the oscars, anyways...
> *Ice Cube has the right attitude, IMO.
> And I really, really wonder how Chris Rock is going to be as a presenter..*...






ITA with you about Ice Cube!  i saw what he had to say and agreed with him. 

and like you i am wondering what will Chris Rock do with this for the show!  it almost makes me want to tune in to see!   and i can't remember the last time i watched the Oscars! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Rayofsunxo said:


> I am Asian too and in America we, yes I said we because That's where I currently reside. It's best to not call people by color. Eg. White/black. We can be modest and respectful by  referring to them as African American, Dark skin, people with color. This is what I have learned and I particularly observed this and many else since I am new to everything over there. I know sometimes being on the other side of the world we really do not know all about the rest of the world but the best thing is we learn. Even the word Ignorant comes accross diferrently to me a a few years back. Have a great day!



Not every black person is African American in America and there's nothing wrong with acknowledging someone is Black. However, 'blacks' is just so awful and demeaning as someone before commented.


----------



## berrydiva

JetSetGo! said:


> Perhaps tell her how you prefer her to refer to black people.
> Enlightenment is more helpful than criticism.



No. I'm tired of telling the world of the way they offend people of color. If folks would stop living in their comfort zone as others have been forced to then they'd recognize what is and isn't offensive. There's more than enough resources out there to help folks weed through ignorance. Why is the burden always on us?


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Sylvester Stallone got the nom. more from past achievements than this movie, IMO.
> Was Idris in the running for the Oscars?
> While he was phenomenal, was the movie in competition at all?
> I don't know that it was out in theaters.
> As far as miss Pinkett- Smith, she is upset that Will and the movie did not get any recognition, IMO.
> The story is an important story however he could have bothered working on his acting, IMO.
> Will did not sound even remotely like any Nigerians that I know
> 
> 
> Star Wars get no love at the oscars, anyways...
> Ice Cube has the right attitude, IMO.
> And I really, really wonder how Chris Rock is going to be as a presenter.....



Beast of No Nation was on Netflix but was "critically acclaimed" and was supposed to be a contender.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

berrydiva said:


> not every black person is african american in america and there's nothing wrong with acknowledging someone is black. However, 'blacks' is just so awful and demeaning as someone before commented.




+1


----------



## hunnyplaya

Hi!  Will Smith was spotted at my company's mall yesterday afternoon (Malaysia time). I didn't meet him personally but a colleague did.







_Source: Malaysia's The Star Newspaper - 19 January 2016_


----------



## berrydiva

BadAzzBish said:


> You're Asian and you cant see the severe lack of Asian talent being recognized? Especially when major Asian stars are stereotyped into martial arts action roles. Recently, other than Ang Lee, there are very few Asian talent being recognized at the Oscars.



+1

I think what often happens is that black folks have grown accustom to a century of "speaking up", so to speak, in this country when they see lack of same/equal opportunity. However, many minorities, of all creeds, have benefited from black people speaking out when the scales aren't balanced. I find it frustrating that society looks at it as "black people complaining" when the reality is that without half of the complaining, every non-white person would still be in the back of the bus, drinking out of separate water fountains, going to segregated schools, etc with us. I don't know why the belief is that the "complaint" is a white vs black thing...it's truly a other people are just as good as white people thing. I will be happy for the day we stop celebrating the "first black <fill in the blank>"...however, that has all given way to the door being open for other minorities...#norespectforthestruggle


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/18/jada-pinkett-smith-academy-oscars-video?adid=TMZ_Search_Results

*Jada Pinkett Smith to Academy: We're Not Begging You Anymore ... You're Irrelevant to Us*

Jada Pinkett Smith did something remarkable and powerful Sunday, posting words that could have been delivered by Black Panther Eldridge Cleaver 50 years ago.

Jada -- whose husband, Will Smith&#65279;, was overlooked by the Academy for his performance in "Concussion" -- says in a super powerful way, "Maybe it's time we pull back our resources and we put them back into our communities, and we make programs for ourselves that acknowledge us in ways that we see fit, that are just as good as the so-called mainstream."

Jada suggested, "We can no longer beg for the love, acknowledgement or respect of any group."

She made it clear ... she won't be attending the Oscars.

You gotta listen to her ... back in the day Eldridge was viewed by the "mainstream" as radical and dangerous.  Jada revives the sentiment, and it doesn't sound radical or dangerous at all.


----------



## berrydiva

I agree....stop begging to be acknowledged by the main group that you're as good...200 years later and still trying to prove different...smh


----------



## White Orchid

I think it would be helpful for all of us non-Americans here to be educated on when you *can* refer to someone as black and when it isn't appropriate.  I find it seriously confusing.  And I know I'm not the only one.

FYI I have a very close friend who grew up under the Apartheid regime (she's dark-skinned herself) and I've often heard her refer to people by their skin colour *shrugs*.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> No. I'm tired of telling the world of the way they offend people of color. If folks would stop living in their comfort zone as others have been forced to then they'd recognize what is and isn't offensive. There's more than enough resources out there to help folks weed through ignorance. Why is the burden always on us?



sigh......it's always a lesson on racial tolerance where the minority is always the professor. i don't get paid for this so yeah--you can google and read an article. again, not hard. if you can find tpf, you can find some articles about race.


----------



## Wildflower22

I've been told by my black peers to call them black - not African American or any other term (these are non-Africans). I hardly ever hear any term other than "black" where I live. Perhaps there are some differences around the country, but that's the consensus here. 

Also, many other non-black (but darker toned) ethnicities around here call themselves "brown". I usually stay away from that term because I have no idea who that refers to and how to use it without offended someone who may not consider themselves brown.


----------



## AEGIS

there's a difference between calling an individual person black and saying "the blacks" as opposed to black ppl.

anyway first AuntViv released a video on her facebook and said she was over Jada/Will and their theatrics. she does of course hate them in general though.


----------



## Sasha2012

So the original Aunt Viv from The Fresh Prince of Bel Air has responded to Jada's boycott the Oscars's video.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I think it would be helpful for all of us non-Americans here to be educated on when you *can* refer to someone as black and when it isn't appropriate.  I find it seriously confusing.  And I know I'm not the only one.
> 
> FYI I have a very close friend who grew up under the Apartheid regime (she's dark-skinned herself) and I've often heard her refer to people by their skin colour *shrugs*.



It's always appropriate to refer to someone as black (or brown in some parts of the world) who is of African descent. African American is not encompassing of all black people...we come from multiple ethnicities. For example, I am black but my ethnicity/culture is not of American descent...I would be misrepresenting the African American culture and their journey in the African diaspora to call myself such while at the same time ignoring/disrespecting my own culture. African American isn't a race, it's an ethnicity/culture. It's really no different as someone who is of Italian descent being referred to as Irish simply because their skin appears the same color. I'm not sure why this is such a hard concept to grasp for people (not meaning you but in general) but it's really no difference. Black people are not offended by acknowledging that they are in fact black. lol.

However, acknowledging someone is black and generalizing the "blacks" are not the same.


----------



## berrydiva

Aunt Viv needs to sit down...she's full of hate for everyone and everything associated with that show.


----------



## Jcave12

AEGIS said:


> there's a difference between calling an individual person black and saying "the blacks" as opposed to black ppl.



^This. When I read "blacks" in that first post I felt like I was going back in time. I totally cringed because I didn't think people still said that outside of their bigoted communities. This also makes me wonder if I've comitted any faux pas with other minorities that I'm not aware of. 

Anyway, I'm curious to see what/ if anything Jada does besides boycotting the Oscars. I think channeling her anger/ frustration into something positive would be a great thing to do.


----------



## Jayne1

JetSetGo! said:


> No, it's not, and I didn't say it was.
> 
> But if someone finds themselves in a dialogue that makes them feel uncomfortable, a little guidance to the offending party can help create better understanding. Or not, but the growth stops there when there is no dialogue.
> 
> Personally, I would rather know an individual's feeling about a word than refer to Wikipedia. People are all different and Wikipedia cannot cover everyone's feelings.



I appreciate a dialogue, if it doesn't make anyone annoyed. Here's an example of how confusing it can get.

When I was growing up, in Canada, we were taught to say Indian, but that ran out of favour, then Native, Aboriginal, First Nations and now I think the preferred term is Indigenous.  It gets confusing and I don't want to offend.

In the '70s, during the 'black is beautiful' movement, "Black" was preferred. James Brown sang about it!

I hope some patient poster will tell us without getting angry. 

As for Jada, I came here because I was curious what others thought of her recent actions.  She's right; the Academy had lots of options. I thought Compton would make Best Picture. 

The big question is, what is Chris Rock going to do. I think he'll be like Ricky Gervais and go for it. He's done it before.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> sigh......it's always a lesson on racial tolerance where the minority is always the professor. i don't get paid for this so yeah--you can google and read an article. again, not hard. if you can find tpf, you can find some articles about race.


Exactly. I know more about white women's hair and skin care than I can find a decent article pertaining to people of color. It's just tiring and seems neverending.


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> However, acknowledging someone is black and "blacks" are not the same.



English is my second language so forgive me as I'm still learning. So that being said...if I'm referring to more than one black person, I should say black people rather than "blacks"? And black is only referred to someone who is an African American but if someone has a dark skin and your not sure if they're African Americans, it's okay to call them black but not blacks? But since I said "they're" and "them" as in plural, it's still wrong to say "blacks"? Is that correct? It's really confusing for someone like me who's not an American.

You don't need to respond for those of you who feel that explaining or clarifying is too tiring. But those who's willing to clarify, I thank you in advance and respect your input.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Aunt Viv needs to sit down...she's full of hate for everyone and everything associated with that show.



I'm sure she is bitter but she makes some good points. I like Jada but I feel this crusade she's on is self serving. Will Smith just metioned in an interview a few months ago that he hasn't experienced any discrimination in Hollywood. Now because he wasn't nominated for an Oscar Jada realizes there's a lack of diversity? or has she always known this but disregarded it as she paraded down the red carpet on her A-list husband's arms?

Don't get me wrong I agree with what Jada is saying but coming from her it doesn't seem authentic. I remember a few years ago she made a statement about featuring white women on the cover of Essence magazine and how the movement Black Girls Rock should be about All Girls Rock. Now she wants to be all Pro black, separate but equal? when was the last time she and Will were at the BET awards or NAACP? It all just seems opportunistic to me but she has the resources to back up her actions if she wants to take action instead of being all talk on social media.


----------



## White Orchid

Honestly daffy, I think you've apologised enough.  I can totally relate to someone whose first language isn't English and some of the ladies here need to cut you some slack.

Truthfully, there are a few more questions I have myself, but I'm not going to bother.  There's an art (if you like) to teaching, to *educating* the ignorant (people like you and me) without being condescending and seeming like you've got some chip on your shoulder.

I'm going to keep reminding myself that this is a celebrity gossip forum and leave it at that.

Oh and btw, daffy, your English is very, very good   Being semi-conversant in a few languages, I will always sympathise with non-English speakers.  It's a hard language to grasp, let alone understand all the various nuances in the language.



daffyduck said:


> English is my second language so forgive me as I'm still learning. So that being said...if I'm referring to more than one black person, I should say black people rather than "blacks"? And black is only referred to someone who is an African American but if someone has a dark skin and your not sure if they're African Americans, it's okay to call them black but not blacks? But since I said "they're" and "them" as in plural, it's still wrong to say "blacks"? Is that correct? It's really confusing for someone like me who's not an American.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm sure she is bitter but she makes some good points. I like Jada but I feel this crusade she's on is self serving. *Will Smith just metioned in an interview a few months ago that he hasn't experienced any discrimination in Hollywood*. Now because he wasn't nominated for an Oscar Jada realizes there's a lack of diversity? or has she always known this but disregarded it as she paraded down the red carpet on her A-list husband's arms?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I agree with what Jada is saying but coming from her it doesn't seem authentic. I remember a few years ago she made a statement about featuring white women on the cover of Essence magazine and how the movement Black Girls Rock should be about All Girls Rock. Now she wants to be all Pro black, separate but equal. It all just seems opportunistic to me.


Will is full of ish....I've heard him talk about discrimination in Hollywood before and that's why he was so strategic with how he and his manager selected his roles.

I agree, however, Jada and Spike Lee being on this crusade both make me roll my eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> English is my second language so forgive me as I'm still learning. So that being said...if I'm referring to more than one black person, I should say black people rather than "blacks"? And black is only referred to someone who is an African American but if someone has a dark skin and your not sure if they're African Americans, it's okay to call them black but not blacks? But since I said "they're" and "them" as in plural, it's still wrong to say "blacks"? Is that correct? It's really confusing for someone like me who's not an American.
> 
> You don't need to respond for those of you who feel that explaining or clarifying is too tiring. But those who's willing to clarify, I thank you in advance and respect your input.



No need to apologize again. I think you're thinking too hard about it and the desire to not offend is getting the best of you...I get how it can be confusing especially if you are not a native English speaker. First, understand that historically, black people, especially in America, had no control over what they were referred to as; so in efforts to be PC, the term "African-American" was pushed upon us which doesn't truly reflect everyone. A black person/people are people of African descent...period. African American doesn't make sense to call someone who is British for example, correct? If you don't know someone's ethnicity and/or culture, it's perfectly fine to call them Black.

And yes, black people/folks/etc are preferred over "the blacks"...we, fortunately or unfortunately (and obviously confusingly), would like to at some point in history be acknowledged as people/humans (the same respect others are given).


----------



## daffyduck

White Orchid said:


> Oh and btw, daffy, your English is very, very good   Being semi-conversant in a few languages, I will always sympathise with non-English speakers.  It's a hard language to grasp, let alone understand all the various nuances in the language.



Thank you!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Truthfully, there are a few more questions I have myself, but I'm not going to bother.  There's an art (if you like) to teaching, to *educating* the ignorant (people like you and me) without being condescending and seeming like you've got some chip on your shoulder.



It's not a seeming chip...the chip on the shoulder is real, deserving and comes from a deep historical context. The internet is a useful tool, as mentioned before, for those who feel they need more context/insight.


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> If you don't know someone's ethnicity and/or culture, it's perfectly fine to call them Black.



So, Black without the "s" is grammatically correct to use as a plural term.

As an ESL, I'm always trying to use proper grammar, but instead, I got accused as being offensive and ignorant.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Will is full of ish....I've heard him talk about discrimination in Hollywood before and that's why he was so strategic with how he and his manager selected his roles.
> 
> I agree, however, Jada and Spike Lee being on this crusade both make me roll my eyes.


Did you see Janet's Hubert's video response? Once again she makes good points.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Did you see Janet's Hubert's video response? Once again she makes good points.




Gurl! I can't get past her webcam... and why is she still in the Aunt Viv character? lol. I want to know what really happened that made her so bitter...at this point, I feel like Will smashed or something. 

She has great points and I agree with everything she says. I also agree that these minority actors/actresses need to leave the Oscars to the folks the 62 year-old white men think are worthy and have their own award shows, stop looking for their acknowledgement, and stop making that be what validates your being "good".


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> So, Black without the "s" is grammatically correct to use as a plural term.
> 
> As an ESL, I'm always trying to use proper grammar, but instead, I got accused as being offensive and ignorant.



Understand that context is equally important. So, I think your original comment in which a sweeping generalization was made is what caused a negative reaction and earned you the accusation. However, unless, you're citing survey statistics, when pluralizing a person, you would use 'people'.  After all, we are speaking about people right?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Beast of No Nation was on Netflix but was "critically acclaimed" and was supposed to be a contender.



I thought that the fact that it was on Netflix only  was a problem. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Exactly. I know more about white women's hair and skin care than I can find a decent article pertaining to people of color. It's just tiring and seems neverending.


Not quite sure It is true.
It really depends upon which publications, you are reading, IMHO.



berrydiva said:


> No need to apologize again. I think you're thinking too hard about it and the desire to not offend is getting the best of you...I get how it can be confusing especially if you are not a native English speaker. First, understand that historically, black people, especially in America, had no control over what they were referred to as; so in efforts to be PC, the term "African-American" was pushed upon us which doesn't truly reflect everyone. A black person/people are people of African descent...period. African American doesn't make sense to call someone who is British for example, correct? If you don't know someone's ethnicity and/or culture, it's perfectly fine to call them Black.
> *
> And yes, black people/folks/etc are preferred over "the blacks"...we, fortunately or unfortunately (and obviously confusingly), would like to at some point in history be acknowledged as people/humans (the sam*e respect others are given).



thank you for explaining, I never thought about this, that way.

I would like to point out that people like myself who are not native of the USA know very little of the AA history and struggle.
While ignorance is no excuse, some do not mean to offend, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Will Smith is not a good example, because Will Smith is incredibly  successful. He's been nominated twice and both years he lost to another  black man so that means multiple black men were nominated for Best Actor  multiple years. And if Jada is really just bitter Will didn't get  nominated, she doesn't have much of an argument because I agree he has  been acknowledged for his performances and didn't deserve it over anyone  else this year.
> BUT there is definitely an obvious overarching bias against  people of color and women. It is much more difficult for a young black  man to become Will Smith than it is for a young white man to make it in  the industry. There is a serious lack of quality roles for people of  color, women, and particularly women of color. And the statistics are  just staggering at how few women and people of color get nominated.  Women are almost never nominated outside of categories that are  specifically for women. Rarely are movies with a female star nominated  for best picture. It's not just a problem of the Academy being biased,  but the whole industry. So few films worthy of Academy nominations are  ever made with women or people of color starring in them because the  industry believes they can't carry movies and no one is writing good  roles for them. People don't take female or minority writers seriously.  It's the deeply ingrained, quiet racism and misogyny that can be found  in every aspect of society. And then when you look at the facts and  numbers next to each other you realize how pervasive the problem is.
> 
> The controversy around this problem I think arises when talking specifically about one movie or person rather than focusing on the larger issue at hand. I remember last year people were using Ava DuVerney, the director of Selma, to highlight Hollywood's bias against black women. The problem was, many people felt the story of Selma and the civil rights movement lost its integrity under her artistic vision as she fought with the writer of the screenplay and rewrote history. They had a legitimate reason for excluding her in favor of other directors. The real problem that should have been focused on: Why weren't there other women and people of color nominated in the film making categories? Why are so few women and people of color able to make their way into those roles so that there are so few to chose from when it comes to selecting the nominations? You can quibble over specific artists and performances endlessly. You can't deny staggering statistical bias.



Excellent, excellent post.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The academy has just  issued a statement saying it is going to look at and change the makeup of it's voting members, so as to properly reflect the diversity of modern society.

Long overdue in my opinion.

Jada has a point but it's overshadowed by how self-serving it is re: Will.

Ricky Gervais just tweeted that Chris Rock should use his hosting gig as a platform to really make a point.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

daffyduck said:


> There are more white actors that are truly more talented and deserving this year, so is it fair to nominate someone with color just for the sake of diversity, even though they didn't perform as well as the whites? Will Smith has been nominated twice for an Oscar, but Leo DiCaprio has been nominated six times and has yet won an Oscar! So are the Oscar committee really bias against color? Personally, I really hate whenever blacks turn everything to race.



But this isn't even the argument being made. It's about white actors nominated because people of color are denied the opportunity for equal roles and therefore, good performances. It's not a question of being fair to current good performances, but rather the root cause of it all. And 'blacks' isn't quite nice to say...


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But this isn't even the argument being made. It's about white actors nominated because people of color are denied the opportunity for equal roles and therefore, good performances. It's not a question of being fair to current good performances, but rather the root cause of it all. And '*blacks' isn't quite nice to say...*



This was already explained above.

There was a documentary series on HBO regarding Asian Americans in America and one of the episode focused on Hollywood and Acting.
The series itself was called "East of Main Street".
I highly recommend anyone interested in learning about inequalities to  have a look at it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> This was already explained above.
> 
> There was a documentary series on HBO regarding Asian Americans in America and one of the episode focused on Hollywood and Acting.
> The series itself was called "East of Main Street".
> * I highly recommend anyone interested in learning about inequalities to  have a look at it.*




I don't need to learn any more about it, I already know quite enough and I am more interested in positive changes for equality and not inequalities anymore


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> [/B]
> 
> I don't need to learn any more about it, I already know quite enough and I am more interested in positive changes for equality and not inequalities anymore



I hear you but personally I like to know about people's struggles in order to understand more  and I have a vested interest in that matter.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/19/m...side-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm sure she is bitter but she makes some good points. I like Jada but I feel this crusade she's on is self serving.* Will Smith just metioned in an interview a few months ago that he hasn't experienced any discrimination in Hollywood. Now because he wasn't nominated for an Oscar Jada realizes there's a lack of diversity? or has she always known this but disregarded it as she paraded down the red carpet on her A-list husband's arms?
> *
> Don't get me wrong I agree with what Jada is saying but coming from her it doesn't seem authentic.* I remember a few years ago she made a statement about featuring white women on the cover of Essence magazine and how the movement Black Girls Rock should be about All Girls Rock. Now she wants to be all Pro black, separate but equal? when was the last time she and Will were at the BET awards or NAACP?* It all just seems opportunistic to me but she has the resources to back up her actions if she wants to take action instead of being all talk on social media.







nothing she says ever seems authentic!!!  she loves to pull out her little soap box and climb up on it and preach to the masses! anything that will get people talking about her!  she has been in this game for how long now and she is just now realizing the lack of diversity??  why hasn't she boycotted them before - when Will was nominated!!
yea we see her!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> nothing she says ever seems authentic!!!  she loves to pull out her little soap box and climb up on it and preach to the masses! anything that will get people talking about her!  she has been in this game for how long now and she is just now realizing the lack of diversity??  why hasn't she boycotted them before - when Will was nominated!!
> yea we see her!



Seriously!!!!
How about she addresses the COS if she feels gutsy lately?????


----------



## Singra

limom said:


> *I thought that the fact that it was on Netflix only  was a problem. *
> Thanks for the info.



I read two weeks before the Oscar nominations were announced that Netflix's inexperience in Oscar campaigning would cost them, apparently their Oscar campaign was a bit of shambles. There were also the people that didn't vote for it because Netflix's business model is a threat to the existing business model and people aren't keen to see Netflix succeed. 

I watched beast of No Nation and I desperately wanted to like it but it didn't live up to the hype for me. Abraham Attah was excellent and I thought Idris Elba was really good. I thought Elba had a nom in the bag... his omission (and a best pic nom for Straight Outta Compton) are the ones I'm bummed about the most. 

I didn't think much of Will Smith's performance, his accent was very distracting.


----------



## limom

Singra said:


> I* read two weeks before the Oscar nominations were announced that Netflix's inexperience in Oscar campaigning would cost them, apparently their Oscar campaign was a bit of shambles. There were also the people that didn't vote for it because Netflix's business model is a threat to the existing business model and* people aren't keen to see Netflix succeed.
> 
> I watched beast of No Nation and I desperately wanted to like it but it didn't live up to the hype for me. Abraham Attah was excellent and I thought Idris Elba was really good. I thought Elba had a nom in the bag... his omission (and a best pic nom for Straight Outta Compton) are the ones I'm bummed about the most.
> 
> I didn't think much of Will Smith's performance, his accent in particular was very distracting.



This makes total sense.


----------



## Swanky

*          Motion Pic Academy Prez             I Hear You ... We'll Change, I Promise!          *

 







The  President of the Motion Picture Academy has issued what feels like a  frantic response to calls of boycott for the lily white 2016 Oscar  nominations.
 Prez Cheryl Boone Isaacs just announced her org will take "dramatic  steps to alter the makeup of our membership." She says the Academy will  conduct a review of its membership "in order to bring about much-needed  diversity in our class of 2016 and beyond."
 It appears the President -- the first African American ever elected  to the position -- is reacting in part to calls for a boycott from *Spike Lee* and others. *Jada Pinkett Smith* went even further, saying the Academy has become *irrelevant to African Americans*  and they should no longer beg for representation -- they should get  validation from their own community and that should be enough.
 Boone Isaacs says she is "heartbroken and frustrated about the lack  of inclusion," adding, "In 2016 the mandate is inclusion in all ...  facets:  gender, race, ethnicity and sexual orientation."
 She made it clear ... members of the Academy and beyond have expressed their frustration to her.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3xhZkx9N4
​


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> +1
> 
> I think what often happens is that black folks have grown accustom to a century of "speaking up", so to speak, in this country when they see lack of same/equal opportunity. However, many minorities, of all creeds, have benefited from black people speaking out when the scales aren't balanced. I find it frustrating that society looks at it as "black people complaining" when the reality is that without half of the complaining, every non-white person would still be in the back of the bus, drinking out of separate water fountains, going to segregated schools, etc with us. I don't know why the belief is that the "complaint" is a white vs black thing...it's truly a other people are just as good as white people thing. I will be happy for the day we stop celebrating the "first black <fill in the blank>"...however, that has all given way to the door being open for other minorities...#norespectforthestruggle




Yes!!!! This!!!! And there's still racism.


----------



## Swanky

*Fresh Prince of Bel Air's Janet Hubert Bashes Jada Pinkett Smith for Boycotting Oscars*



https://subscription.people.com/storefront/subscribe-to-people/link/1023662.html 






Jerod Harris/Getty Images; Derek Storm/Splash News Online



  Janet Hubert a.k.a. the original Aunt Viv from _Fresh Prince of Bel Air_ has a lot to say about Jada Pinkett Smith and her thoughts about boycotting this year's Academy Awards. 

Hubert released a YouTube video on Monday bashing the  44-year-old actress for pondering the idea of an Oscars boycott when  addressing the lack of diversity surrounding this year's nominations. 

"First of all, Miss Thing does your man not have a mouth of his own with which to speak?" the 60-year-old wrote.  

"The second thing, girlfriend, there's a lot of s--- going on in  the world that you all don't seem to recognize. People are dying. Our  boys are being shot left and right. People are starving. People are  trying to pay bills. And you're talking about some motherf---ing actors  and Oscars. It just ain't that deep," she continued. 

During the 4-minute video, Hubert did not hold back when it came  to criticizing the actress. "And here's the other thing, for you to ask  other actors, and other black actresses and actors, too, to jeopardize  their career and their standing in a town that you know damn well you  don't do that," she said. 

"And here's the other thing  they don't care. They don't care!  And I find it ironic that somebody who has made their living, and made  millions and millions of dollars from the very people you're talking  about boycotting just because you didn't get a nomination, just because  you didn't win." 

Notably, Hubert was replaced by Daphne Maxwell-Reid after  playing Aunt Vivian from 1990 through 1993. Hubert previously called  Will Smith an "a--hole" when she reignited her feud with the _Concussion_ actor in 2011. 

Academy president Cheryl Boone Isaacs released an official statement addressing the issue about non-white actors getting shut out of the Oscar nominations on Monday.

http://www.people.com/article/janet...cott-oscars?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## bag-mania

^Aunt Viv does not think much of the Smiths!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Not to take away from the other actors hard work and great performances but if there weren't categories specifically for women, only white males would be nominated.*  I refuse to watch the Oscars and the Grammy award shows for the complete lack of diversity*.


I watch bits and pieces, but haven't watched an entire on in some time. So missings this years one won't be a great loss.


----------



## limom

This show is so damn long....who can stay awake to watch the whole thing???
(On the East Coast)
I am going to tune in to watch Chris and see if anyone addresses anything in a way that makes sense.

And The oscars do not change much for the actors IMO.
What did Halle get out of this?????

It would be a mistake for CR to boycott, he has bills to pay, IMO.
And it is not a question of him being a "new black" either....


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> ^Aunt Viv does not think much of the Smiths!



At first,  I thought it was Vivica Fox.
Yep she got ancient beef


----------



## queen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Fresh Prince of Bel Air's Janet Hubert Bashes Jada Pinkett Smith for Boycotting Oscars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/news/160201/pinkett-smith-hubert-800.jpg
> 
> Jerod Harris/Getty Images; Derek Storm/Splash News Online
> 
> 
> 
> Janet Hubert a.k.a. the original Aunt Viv from _Fresh Prince of Bel Air_ has a lot to say about Jada Pinkett Smith and her thoughts about boycotting this year's Academy Awards.
> 
> Hubert released a YouTube video on Monday bashing the  44-year-old actress for pondering the idea of an Oscars boycott when  addressing the lack of diversity surrounding this year's nominations.
> 
> "First of all, Miss Thing does your man not have a mouth of his own with which to speak?" the 60-year-old wrote.
> 
> "The second thing, girlfriend, there's a lot of s--- going on in  the world that you all don't seem to recognize. People are dying. Our  boys are being shot left and right. People are starving. People are  trying to pay bills. And you're talking about some motherf---ing actors  and Oscars. It just ain't that deep," she continued.
> 
> During the 4-minute video, Hubert did not hold back when it came  to criticizing the actress. "And here's the other thing, for you to ask  other actors, and other black actresses and actors, too, to jeopardize  their career and their standing in a town that you know damn well you  don't do that," she said.
> 
> "And here's the other thing  they don't care. They don't care!  And I find it ironic that somebody who has made their living, and made  millions and millions of dollars from the very people you're talking  about boycotting just because you didn't get a nomination, just because  you didn't win."
> 
> Notably, Hubert was replaced by Daphne Maxwell-Reid after  playing Aunt Vivian from 1990 through 1993. Hubert previously called  Will Smith an "a--hole" when she reignited her feud with the _Concussion_ actor in 2011.
> 
> Academy president Cheryl Boone Isaacs released an official statement addressing the issue about non-white actors getting shut out of the Oscar nominations on Monday.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/janet...cott-oscars?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


Sounds like she speaks the truth.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> Will is full of ish....I've heard him talk about discrimination in Hollywood before and that's why he was so strategic with how he and his manager selected his roles.
> 
> I agree, however, Jada and Spike Lee being on this crusade both make me roll my eyes.



Why Spike? He's spoken about racism and inequality for a long time vs Jada who only speaks when it's convenient


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> ^Aunt Viv does not think much of the Smiths!



She certainly did drag them and serve bitter all at the same time. That's talent.


----------



## Sassys

Aunt Viv needs to let go her hatred for Will and his family. It's been how many years since she got fired from The Fresh Prince. Move on and let it go!!!


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why Spike? He's spoken about racism and inequality for a long time vs Jada who only speaks when it's convenient



Spike has been full of ish for a long time. He had a few words with Michael Rapaport a few years ago, in which Spike was complaining about the gentrification of Brooklyn and minorities being pushed out meanwhile Spike lives in a $32M Upper East Side home. If Spike has an issue with BK neighborhood's gentrification pushing residents out (mostly minorities), he has enough wealth and a platform to raise awareness; alternatively, he could also build himself a beautiful home in those neighborhoods. Spike doesn't live in Brooklyn and hasn't for years (Rapaport is a native NYer and currently lives in Brooklyn on the other hand) and he's done little, IMO, on this particular issue compared to the amount he runs his yap. 

Plus don't get me started on Chi-raq. I suspect he has a vested interest in speaking out same as Jada.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> She certainly did drag them and serve bitter all at the same time. That's talent.



Yep, she's not shy. And she definitely has a point. Jada wouldn't be boycotting if Will had been nominated. She doesn't really give a damn about anyone else. I wonder how Jada likes being called Miss Thing? 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "First of all, Miss Thing does your  man not have a mouth of his own with which to speak?" the 60-year-old  wrote.
> 
> "And here's the other thing  they don't care. They don't care!  And  I find it ironic that somebody who has made their living, and made   millions and millions of dollars from the very people you're talking   about boycotting just because you didn't get a nomination, just because   you didn't win."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm not really here for Jada's comments either but Aunt Viv wouldn't care if it was said by someone else.

She really despises Will and I wonder if what she said is true about him not wanting to stick together during the negotiation process.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm not really here for Jada's comments either but Aunt Viv wouldn't care if it was said by someone else.
> 
> She really despises Will and I wonder if what she said is true about him not wanting to stick together during the negotiation process.



Something is strange about that whole situation because Will had good relationships with the rest of the cast well after the show ended. But every time she pops up with her bitter coffee, I get a chuckle.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Something is strange about that whole situation because Will had good relationships with the rest of the cast well after the show ended. But every time she pops up with her bitter coffee, I get a chuckle.



I agree. He has a rep for being one of the nice guys. I've heard this from people that have had encounters with him over the years. She is certainly fixated on this man. But I can't say I didn't agree with some of what she was saying in this instance.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> This show is so damn long....who can stay awake to watch the whole thing???
> (On the East Coast)
> I am going to tune in to watch Chris and see if anyone addresses anything in a way that makes sense.
> 
> And The oscars do not change much for the actors IMO.
> What did Halle get out of this?????
> 
> It would be a mistake for CR to boycott, he has bills to pay, IMO.
> And it is not a question of him being a "new black" either....



It's not like folks haven't boycotted it or refused awards in the past. Marlon Brando, in particular, refused his award for, arguably one of the best roles of his career, in The Godfather because he wanted to highlight the "industry exclusion of Native Americans". So it's not like other actors can't express any disappointment in lack of inclusion. That was in 1972 and the Academy is still the same. Lol. 


Personally, I think they shouldn't boycott but stop going and caring altogether. Hell, all of the folks not included should just form their own award show from Indian to Chinese to Latino to Black actors and everyone in between. Hell white female actors too. Leave the Oscars to the old white men. Why continue to seek acknowledgement in an award show that continues to only throw passifying crumbs here and there, in an industry that only gives them awards for typecasted roles?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why can't they revamp the criteria? Get some of these old farts out of there. They did this recently for the Baseball Hall of Fame and there was a noticeable change in the voting. I don't know how they would do it for the Academy but the Hall of Fame got rid of any writer that hadn't covered the sport in 10 years. That eliminated about 100 deadbeats right off the bat.


----------



## Katel

berrydiva said:


> It's not like folks haven't boycotted it or refused awards in the past. Marlon Brando, in particular, refused his award for, arguably one of the best roles of his career, in The Godfather because he wanted to highlight the "industry exclusion of Native Americans". So it's not like other actors can't express any disappointment in lack of inclusion. That was in 1972 and the Academy is still the same. Lol.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think they shouldn't boycott but stop going and caring altogether. *Hell, all of the folks not included should just form their own award show from Indian to Chinese to Latino to Black actors and everyone in between. Hell white female actors too. Leave the Oscars to the old white men. Why continue to seek acknowledgement in an award show that continues to only throw passifying crumbs here and there, in an industry that only gives them awards for typecasted roles?*



Yes yes yes a thousand times


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm not really here for Jada's comments either but Aunt Viv wouldn't care if it was said by someone else.
> 
> She really despises Will and I wonder if what she said is true about him not wanting to stick together during the negotiation process.


I don't know about Aunt Viv and what her agenda might be but I agree with her on one part - Jada could let her man speak for himself....she annoys me....strikes me as smug


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm sure she is bitter but she makes some good points. I like Jada but I feel this crusade she's on is self serving. Will Smith just metioned in an interview a few months ago that he hasn't experienced any discrimination in Hollywood. Now because he wasn't nominated for an Oscar Jada realizes there's a lack of diversity? or has she always known this but disregarded it as she paraded down the red carpet on her A-list husband's arms?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I agree with what Jada is saying but coming from her it doesn't seem authentic. I remember a few years ago she made a statement about featuring white women on the cover of Essence magazine and how the movement Black Girls Rock should be about All Girls Rock. Now she wants to be all Pro black, separate but equal? when was the last time she and Will were at the BET awards or NAACP? It all just seems opportunistic to me but she has the resources to back up her actions if she wants to take action instead of being all talk on social media.



Thank you, that's why she need to sit. I will never forget her and will comments about race.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm also just going to say a lot of these black actors don't even attend their own awards shows that honor them but want to keep attending these white ones that continue to pay them dust. I give zero  f$u&ks about how they feel. They only remember that they are black when situations are not  in their favor, oh and most of them will criticize other black people for speaking out against racism


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I'm also just going to say a lot of these black actors don't even attend their own awards shows that honor them but want to keep attending these white ones that continue to pay them dust. I give zero  f$u&ks about how they feel. They only remember that they are black when situations are not  in their favor, oh and most of them will criticize other black people for speaking out against racism



Money got no color!
I feel that there is a good chance  that at one point in time (think Bellafonte) it was courageous to take a stand against some issues.
Now, I think that Spike and Jada are doing this because it is the gestalt,
not because they believe in anything, IMO.
Spike is a big hypocrite IMO.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think they should all get an award. Every actor in every film goes home with a trophy.


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> I think they should all get an award. Every actor in every film goes home with a trophy.


  

Treat them like the little kids who play sports and give everyone an award.  Novel. I love it. Lol.


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> I think they should all get an award. Every actor in every film goes home with a trophy.





berrydiva said:


> Treat them like the little kids who play sports and give everyone an award.  Novel. I love it. Lol.




Well , this sounds promising


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Treat them like the little kids who play sports and give everyone an award.  Novel. I love it. Lol.



Lol....maybe there really is an injustice going on....but man, sometimes it's like....does it always have to end with somebody pissed off?!


----------



## daffyduck

IMO, the thought that one should be nominated based on race is more racist.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

daffyduck said:


> IMO, the thought that one should be nominated based on race is more racist.



There should have been more diversity in the nominations simply because those performances were equal to/better than the other nominees.

I saw every film this year that had possible Oscar talk. IMO there were some glaring problems with nom exclusions.

The makeup of the Academy majority is old, white men and unfortunately, it shows.

A shakeup in the ranks will do the Oscars some good.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> IMO, the thought that one should be nominated based on race is more racist.



Huh? Where and who is suggesting that?!


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> Huh? Where and who is suggesting that?!



It's just me, stating my thoughts, that's all. However, in regards to Will's performance, his accent is not believable so therefore, not Oscar worthy.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> It's just me, stating my thoughts, that's all.



I don't want to speak for everyone but I'm sure we can all wholeheartedly agree with your sentiment...no one wants to be treated favorably because of their race and don't want to see others treated favorably because of such as well...that's what makes all of this so stupid....why isn't merit enough?


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> I don't want to speak for everyone but I'm sure we can all wholeheartedly with your sentiment...no one wants to be treated favorably because of their race and don't want to see others treated favorably because of such as well...that's what makes all of this so stupid....why isn't merit enough?



I'm referring more on Jada Smith's boycotting the Oscar. Though she may have a point that Oscar needs more diversity, I assume her reaction is due to Will not getting a nomination for his role. Will's accent as Dr. Omalu in Concussion is just not Oscar worthy, it's not even Golden Globe nominee worthy.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> I'm referring more on Jada Smith's boycotting the Oscar. Though she may have a point that Oscar needs more diversity, I assume her reaction is due to Will not getting a nomination for his role. Will's accent as Dr. Omalu in Concussion is just not Oscar worthy,* it's not even Golden Globe nominee worthy.*


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say I love that video because she's so right!
I always found it suspicious how every actor Will ever worked with called him so nice and friendly and considerate. No one is like that always, especially not in Hollywood. She's calling them out and I love it. Particularly the part about their production company.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I don't want to speak for everyone but I'm sure we can all wholeheartedly with your sentiment...no one wants to be treated favorably because of their race and don't want to see others treated favorably because of such as well...that's what makes all of this so stupid....why isn't merit enough?



Exactly!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say I love that video because she's so right!
> I always found it suspicious how every actor Will ever worked with called him so nice and friendly and considerate. No one is like that always, especially not in Hollywood. She's calling them out and I love it. Particularly the part about their production company.




Will isn't innocent at all. There was an incident where a man filed charges against him for rupturing his anus during sex. The media swept that under the rug real quick


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Will isn't innocent at all. There was an incident where a man filed charges against him for rupturing his anus during sex. The media swept that under the rug real quick



Say what?


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say I love that video because she's so right!
> I always found it suspicious how every actor Will ever worked with called him so nice and friendly and considerate. No one is like that always, especially not in Hollywood. She's calling them out and I love it. Particularly the part about their production company.




Yep, she might be called bitter but sometimes the truth is told in mysterious ways...
I always preferred her to the new Aunt Viv anyways.
And at the time, the story was told in a different way that was much, much more neutral toward her.


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Will isn't innocent at all. There was an incident where a man filed charges against him for rupturing his anus during sex. The media swept that under the rug real quick



The heck???
For real?


----------



## bag-mania

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Will isn't innocent at all. There was an  incident where a man filed charges against him for rupturing his anus  during sex. The media swept that under the rug real quick



Wow, I don't remember that one. 
Back in the late '80s Will had his bodyguard beat up a record promoter.


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say I love that video because she's so right!
> I always found it suspicious how every actor Will ever worked with called him so nice and friendly and considerate. No one is like that always, especially not in Hollywood.



They all do that.

Watch any celebrity interview and when asked how it was to work with so and so.  What's the standard answer? Oh, he/she is so wonderful!  So generous!  So funny! 

What are they going to say? It was a horrible experience, even if it was?  They want to work again.


----------



## White Orchid

Exactly.  That's why I hate Hollywood.  Such fakery abounds.



Jayne1 said:


> They all do that.
> 
> Watch any celebrity interview and when asked how it was to work with so and so.  What's the standard answer? Oh, he/she is so wonderful!  So generous!  So funny!
> 
> What are they going to say? It was a horrible experience, even if it was?  They want to work again.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> They all do that.
> 
> Watch any celebrity interview and when asked how it was to work with so and so.  What's the standard answer? Oh, he/she is so wonderful!  So generous!  So funny!
> 
> What are they going to say? It was a horrible experience, even if it was?  They want to work again.


Good point.
Plus will had the cos on top of all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well just because he ruptured the buss doesn't make him a bad guy per se.

Has Jada responded to Aunt Viv?


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Will isn't innocent at all. There was an incident where a man filed charges against him for rupturing his anus during sex. The media swept that under the rug real quick



Come again?


----------



## White Orchid

:snack::snack::snack:


limom said:


> The heck???
> For real?


----------



## White Orchid

What's cos?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well just because he ruptured the buss doesn't make him a bad guy per se.


I'm crying


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> What's cos?



Church of Scientology


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Church of Scientology


Thank you.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh yes I'm on my phone so I can't post the article. Let me see if I can find it


----------



## bag-princess

i don't think Will is that innocent either!  he knows that he can sit back and let Jada do all the talking about ish in public and he stays looking like mr nice guy!  he is not going to step out for anything and ruin his good thing - just like janet was talking about with them wanting him to talk with the people about getting them more money on the Fresh Prince. he was getting his and he was good.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.


----------



## Livia1




----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well just because he ruptured the buss doesn't make him a bad guy per se.



Um, I don't know if the guy with the broken down buss is feeling that way

Damn, what is Will working with ????


----------



## bag-princess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.





i have always said that will's first wife must have tales to tell - but she is going to stay in her lane!   as my grandmother always said - the truth will always find the light.  it won't stay in the dark forever.


----------



## limom

It is a tea party


----------



## Sasha2012

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.



I thought it's been known that Jada is bisexual. She sometimes still let's the butch in her show but she def used to go both ways back in the days. I said years ago that i think her and Will have a business relationship rather than a romantic one.







via tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Livia1 said:


>


+1


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I don't think the academy voters are the only problem. The voting should come down to performance. Either it's there or its not and that's subjective. 

Now if there's a lack of roles for minorities that has nothing to do with the Oscars, that has to do with the studios. The studios are in business to make money and they are going to hire actors and actresses that they feel will make them money plain and simple. I have no idea what the stats are on minorities and film profits but if movies perform better with a certain aesthetic, that's the route the studios will take.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.



See what happens when you're the wrong person to check the establishment...those skeletons start tumbling out. Lol.


----------



## White Orchid

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.



If he is in fact gay, why would he throw a tantrum???


----------



## Jayne1

Here it is:



> When Jada comes out as Gay and her beard husband admits his first marriage ended when she walked in to him butt servicing his Sugar Daddy Benny Medina ..then I will listen to them. Will threw a fit on the set of Six degrees of seperation when he was required by the scene to kiss Anthony Rapp. He persuaded the director to shoot the back of his head in frame. Blocking the non existant lip lock entirely.**** him.Gays have enemies.They lurk in gilded closets.Outing is healthy.You are either with or against us.You decide.Today.



https://www.facebook.com/alexis.arquette?fref=ts


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> If he is in fact gay, why would he throw a tantrum???



He doesn't want anyone to think he is.  That's why he's in the closet and wants to stay there.  Allegedly.


----------



## berrydiva

hollieplus2 said:


> I don't think the academy voters are the only problem. The voting should come down to performance. Either it's there or its not and that's subjective.
> 
> Now if there's a lack of roles for minorities that has nothing to do with the Oscars, that has to do with the studios. The studios are in business to make money and they are going to hire actors and actresses that they feel will make them money plain and simple. I have no idea what the stats are on minorities and film profits but if movies perform better with a certain aesthetic, that's the route the studios will take.


George Clooney tried to make this same argument today which I agree is partly true. The lack of quality roles and equal footing in the award categories go hand in hand however...if roles are out there, there's more opportunities to be nominated and if there's more opportunities to be nominated it allows for more roles of substance. Meaning the voters and industry are actually basing casting and nominations on talent.

And while minorities are thrown a bone here and there, the roles minorities typically win for are usually typecasted roles which speaks to the voters. Also, if those same actors want a shot of winning an award, they know it's more likely to be a reality if they take a typecasted role and that speaks to the industry. 

Typically it's action/comic-superhero/fantasy/sci-fi movies grossing high revenues which rarely make it to the Academy for the top award categories along with foreign picture films. So to some degree is has less to do with that than it has to do with the voters preference for sameness/inability to see beyond typecasted roles/movies and the lack of the studio/producer's willingness to take a chance on minority actors in non-typecasted roles in fear of decreasing their Oscar chances. This is not a secret in Hollywood and is taken into consideration when casting roles and producers feel they have an Oscar contender film.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

White Orchid said:


> If he is in fact gay, why would he throw a tantrum???



The same reason why people stay in the closet they're scared of other people's opinions


----------



## Love Of My Life

This thread is better than any writing on the reality shows..

You gals/guys need to send your resumes to Hollywood!!
You all would be hired..


----------



## White Orchid

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The same reason why people stay in the closet they're scared of other people's opinions



I don't get it.  Ellen is gay and hugely successful.  Elton too and the list goes on.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lounorada said:


> +1




Love these moving gifs, made me laugh. How do you do that?


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I don't get it.  Ellen is gay and hugely successful.  Elton too and the list goes on.



Elton is a singer/songwriter. Ellen tried to act and no one bought the role she played in that horrible movie about a bride. Her success is as a comedian and talk show host.  

Will Smith wants to keep acting and wants you to believe he is a straight guy, into girls, since those are the roles he is often playing.  I do believe him, when I'm watching him I've always liked the guy, as an actor.

Well known gay actors aren't as convincing in their  straight roles, or so Hollywood seems to think.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

White Orchid said:


> I don't get it.  Ellen is gay and hugely successful.  Elton too and the list goes on.



What Jayne said. Plus Will was once upon a time a rapper...rap community are not the most accepting people


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## michie

So, Will's mad about the "Concussion" snub and sent Jada to the front door to bark? Typical, since she ain't gonna win sh!t, anyway lol. I mean, the movie was good but that accent was a "no". As a matter of fact, casting him was a "no". But, I guess they were looking for star power and box office appeal? All he got was another flop. 



Sasha2012 said:


> I thought it's been known that Jada is bisexual. She sometimes still let's the butch in her show but she def used to go both ways back in the days. I said years ago that i think her and Will have a business relationship rather than a romantic one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr



 Goodnight, Sasha.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> See what happens when you're the wrong person to check the establishment...those skeletons start tumbling out. Lol.



Yep, arquette is from an old Hollywood family....
Looking for attention...


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...quette-calls-gay-jada-smith-article-1.2502091
Made the ny tabloids


----------



## uhpharm01

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.


Who is Benny medina?


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> See what happens when you're the wrong person to check the establishment...those skeletons start tumbling out. Lol.




I love the snap with her butch and him curled up, legs crossed.

I thought it was widely known that they both swing, both ways.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Who is Benny medina?



Manager. He is j- lo manager for instance


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> This thread is better than any writing on the reality shows..
> 
> You gals/guys need to send your resumes to Hollywood!!
> You all would be hired..



Thanks.
Just because:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/18/b...es-the-world-of-the-hollywood-fixer.html?_r=0


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Who is Benny medina?



He is J. Lo's manager but was also executive producer on The Fresh Prince and the show was based on his life.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> If he is in fact gay, why would he throw a tantrum???





Jayne1 said:


> He doesn't want anyone to think he is.  That's why he's in the closet and wants to stay there.  Allegedly.



THIS!




White Orchid said:


> I don't get it.  Ellen is gay and hugely successful.  Elton too and the list goes on.




neither of them are black men!!!  totally different set of issues. 





uhpharm01 said:


> Who is Benny medina?




the "real" fresh prince that the show was based on.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I don't get it.  Ellen is gay and hugely successful.  Elton too and the list goes on.





ForeverYoung87 said:


> What Jayne said. Plus Will was once upon a time a rapper...rap community are not the most accepting people


The rap community is actually quite accepting and lets be real Will Smith was no Onyx so tbh if he were to live openly as a gay male rapper, it wouldn't have been a big deal. So it's less this....



bag-princess said:


> neither of them are black men!!!  totally different set of issues.


and more this!

Up until recently, you were not allowed to be a gay black entertainer...especially an actor. You'd either have to choose being black or being gay if you want to be in Hollywood. That would go against the stereotypical typecast of the thug or the mandingo hypermasculine overly aggressive black male. And, there are still very very few black actors that have actually openly acknowledged that they are in fact gay as it will hurt their chances for the slim pickings of roles that exist currently.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> *The rap community is actually quite accepting* and lets be real Will Smith was no Onyx so tbh if he were to live openly as a gay male rapper, it wouldn't have been a big deal. So it's less this....
> 
> and more this!
> 
> Up until recently, you were not allowed to be a gay black entertainer...especially an actor. You'd either have to choose being black or being gay if you want to be in Hollywood. That would go against the stereotypical typecast of the thug or the mandingo hypermasculine overly aggressive black male. And, there are still very very few black actors that have actually openly acknowledged that they are in fact gay as it will hurt their chances for the slim pickings of roles that exist currently.



Somehow I doubt that. I think it actually expands to the black community in general. Here in London there are rumours, for example, that Tinie Tempah and Lewis Hamilton (no rapper I know) are gay. And my two black female housemates were not very encouraging in their reaction to that. There's still that stereotype that black men are very masculine and therefore can't be gay hence less support in the black community.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> The rap community is actually quite accepting and lets be real Will Smith was no Onyx so tbh if he were to live openly as a gay male rapper, it wouldn't have been a big deal. So it's less this....
> 
> and more this!
> 
> Up until recently, you were not allowed to be a gay black entertainer...especially an actor. You'd either have to choose being black or being gay if you want to be in Hollywood. That would go against the stereotypical typecast of the thug or the mandingo hypermasculine overly aggressive black male. And, there are still very very few black actors that have actually openly acknowledged that they are in fact gay as it will hurt their chances for the slim pickings of roles that exist currently.


I agree that he diminishes his roles prospects.



BagBerry13 said:


> Somehow I doubt that. I think it actually expands to the black community in general. Here in London there are rumours, for example, that Tinie Tempah and Lewis Hamilton (no rapper I know) are gay. And my two black female housemates were not very encouraging in their reaction to that. There's still that stereotype that black men are very masculine and therefore can't be gay hence less support in the black community.


Yep, the community is not the most accepting in the US either.
 my best friend' s mother and the church ladies are still praying for him.
And when he sits in Church, he knows that they look at him as a sinner.
And I am talking marathon 5 hours church service....


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Somehow I doubt that. I think it actually expands to the black community in general. Here in London there are rumours, for example, that Tinie Tempah and Lewis Hamilton (no rapper I know) are gay. And my two black female housemates were not very encouraging in their reaction to that. There's still that stereotype that black men are very masculine and therefore can't be gay hence less support in the black community.



I just wrote out the entirely long post that just got deleted when I accidentally closed my browser and I don't think I can articulate what I wrote previously. In any event, I should've clarified better what I meant by the rap community is quite accepting...it's a community that is influenced by a lot and not as closed and non-accepting as folks think - it's influenced by other genres of music, ethnicities/cultures, etc. 

The idea that the black community won't support someone who is black and happens to be gay is a construct of others and the idea that it's symptomatic of only the black community is laughable, to me. I have this conversation with people all of the time and none of actually know anyone who has shunned someone from the community for being gay. From what I witness, there's still shock when folks come out an say they're gay and they're still met with intolerance; hell, the fact that "I'm gay" still needs to be announced by anyone means it's universal. Back the to black community, even when someone is suspected of being gay be it in the church, the entertainment world, etc, they are not shunned or cast out of said community....will the congregation pray for them? yes, just like other congregations will. Will folks gossip that <insert artist> is the gay rapper? Yes, but we'll still buy their music and go to their shows. Will we sit at the family BBQ knowing Uncle so-and-so is gay? Yes, and he'll be invited every time to every family function and someone will have to tell someone else to hush about calling him the "funny one". And, when any of these people decide to come out the closet, people say "I know" and move on with their lives. So all of that is BS IMO.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> The rap community is actually quite accepting and lets be real Will Smith was no Onyx so tbh if he were to live openly as a gay male rapper, it wouldn't have been a big deal. So it's less this....
> 
> and more this!
> 
> Up until recently, you were not allowed to be a gay black entertainer...especially an actor. You'd either have to choose being black or being gay if you want to be in Hollywood. That would go against the stereotypical typecast of the thug or the mandingo hypermasculine overly aggressive black male. And, there are still very very few black actors that have actually openly acknowledged that they are in fact gay as it will hurt their chances for the slim pickings of roles that exist currently.



Then why are so many lyrics homophobic. Like others have said and which relates to your second point it's part of the bigger issue which is the black community not really being accepting of it. Jay Z openly supporting Frank Ocean was a big deal. The rap community has even acknowledge people have been homophobic.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Then why are so many lyrics homophobic. Like others have said and which relates to your second point it's part of the bigger issue which is the black community not really being accepting of it. Jay Z openly supporting Frank Ocean was a big deal. The rap community has even acknowledge people have been homophobic.



Many lyrics are misogynistic, violent, spiritual, problack, and a host of other things. You wanna pick apart hip hop for being just that alone....nah I can find all of that in other genres of music too. Jay Z was jumping on a bandwagon...don't put anything past him being self serving please don't believe he does anything more than what makes him money and the only people who think his supporting Frank Ocean was a big deal are definitely non-black folks.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> He is J. Lo's manager but was also executive producer on The Fresh Prince and the show was based on his life.



Oh wow I didn't know that about Benny


----------



## BagBerry13

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that about Benny



Well, that shows how much people pay attention to the credits running in the beginning of Fresh Prince because he's listed there twice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really don't think hip hop would be accepting of an openly gay rapper. Not then, not now.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that shows how much people pay attention to the credits running in the beginning of Fresh Prince because he's listed there twice.



you mad nor nah? Who cares about stupid credits. That show was a long azz time ago I'm not going to remember that


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I really don't think hip hop would be accepting of an openly gay rapper. Not then, not now.



I don't see why. The people who spend the most on hip hop, own the labels, EP, etc isn't the black community. All we do is create pop culture, share it/make ish cool and others appropriate. We have no control.


----------



## sdkitty

I think the general movie-going public is still maybe not ready for a gay leading man.  Character actor or singer is different.  Do we have any big movie stars playing leading roles who are gay men?  Not talking about rumors like Tom Cruise.  Talking out gay.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> Many lyrics are misogynistic, violent, spiritual, problack, and a host of other things. You wanna pick apart hip hop for being just that alone....nah I can find all of that in other genres of music too. Jay Z was jumping on a bandwagon...don't put anything past him being self serving please don't believe he does anything more than what makes him money and the only people who think his supporting Frank Ocean was a big deal are definitely non-black folks.




Lyrics in any genre have been problematic and rap lyrics are all that you mentioned but we were talking about sexuality and why Will might not want to have come out. People want their peers respect and approval in this genre more than others. Is it only homophobic, misogynistic or any other negative word we can insert ...no obviously. Jay Z wasn't the only who's pointed on the homophobia in rap either. Common, Tpain and others have too. Tpain said in an interview there are rappers who refuse to work with Frank solely because he's gay. He also said he believes there are rappers that are in the closet. Common said he changed his questionable lyrics when someone confronted him about it. Even if it's just used for shock value like some rappers try to claim I still don't think anyone  who's gay would feel accepted.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> I don't see why. The people who spend the most on hip hop, own the labels, EP, etc isn't the black community. All we do is create pop culture, share it/make ish cool and others appropriate. We have no control.



Why aren't they living their truth because you know they are out there. I look at someone like Mister Cee. Not  a rapper but for sure a pioneer in hip hop. I don't remember any overwhelming public support for him by the industry. (unfortunately)


----------



## guccimamma




----------



## redney

whoa, when guccimamma is shocked....


----------



## White Orchid

You know you're getting old when you have to Google Mister Cee.

Imma just stick to listening to Gladys Knight and The Pips :greengrin:


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


>


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> whoa, when guccimamma is shocked....



not going to google that new spelling of bus. 

i learned my lesson several years ago. i've been here longer than dirt.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why aren't they living their truth because you know they are out there. I look at someone like Mister Cee. Not  a rapper but for sure a pioneer in hip hop. I don't remember any overwhelming public support for him by the industry. (unfortunately)



What?! There was a whole segment in which Ebro and Flex went in and told him no one cares - I think there was actually 2 interviews. Folks specifically told him "it doesn't matter your preference, you're our brother". Industry folks have told him no one cares multiple times over (I've overheard such convos with my own two).  The listeners told him no one cares...just get on the tables. I wholeheartedly disagree with this one. Mister Cee definitely has support...he has internal struggles that's stopping him but it's definitely not pressure from others. He's the best crowd mover ever! I don't care what his preference as long as he keeps spinning the way he spins.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> You know you're getting old when you have to Google Mister Cee.
> 
> Imma just stick to listening to Gladys Knight and The Pips :greengrin:



He's one of hip hop pioneers for sure...he's not new but definitely a hip hop legend.


----------



## YSoLovely

Homophobia in Hip Hop (and professional sports) is still alive and well - unfortunately. If it wasn't, we'd be seeing more openly gay black singers and athletes by now. 
Like ForeverYoung87 said, T-Pain and other have spoken out about what's going on behind the scenes. That men don't wanna work with Frank Ocean for example because he's bisexual. And I for one cannot take Ebro and Flex seriously. They may say that they support Mr Cee, but then they turn around and actually *act* homophobic in their next interview, saying sly isht, etc. Now, I am not saying that they *are* homophobic, but alot of people are not aware of how what they say and how they act can come across and these two in particular think they invented the wheel and you can't tell them anything.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> What?! There was a whole segment in which Ebro and Flex went in and told him no one cares - I think there was actually 2 interviews. Folks specifically told him "it doesn't matter your preference, you're our brother". Industry folks have told him no one cares multiple times over (I've overheard such convos with my own two).  The listeners told him no one cares...just get on the tables. I wholeheartedly disagree with this one. Mister Cee definitely has support...he has internal struggles that's stopping him but it's definitely not pressure from others. He's the best crowd mover ever! I don't care what his preference as long as he keeps spinning the way he spins.



You are bringing Mr Cee to the debate????
I think that what people say in jest about those so called down low dudes and fresh out of the closet dudes  is actually what they really think about the situation.
Look at Charlemagne...

As far as Ebro and Flex, meh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> What?! There was a whole segment in which Ebro and Flex went in and told him no one cares - I think there was actually 2 interviews. Folks specifically told him "it doesn't matter your preference, you're our brother". Industry folks have told him no one cares multiple times over (I've overheard such convos with my own two).  The listeners told him no one cares...just get on the tables. I wholeheartedly disagree with this one. Mister Cee definitely has support...he has internal struggles that's stopping him but it's definitely not pressure from others. He's the best crowd mover ever! I don't care what his preference as long as he keeps spinning the way he spins.



lol. I knew you would bring up the two people that he worked with at Hot which is why I said the industry. I agree the fans would support him. But the industry? I don't think so. 

I don't even know where Cee is now? Is he still at Hot? I think he gave an interview a couple of week ago.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lyrics in any genre have been problematic and rap lyrics are all that you mentioned but we were talking about sexuality and why Will might not want to have come out. People want their peers respect and approval in this genre more than others. Is it only homophobic, misogynistic or any other negative word we can insert ...no obviously. Jay Z wasn't the only who's pointed on the homophobia in rap either. Common, Tpain and others have too. Tpain said in an interview there are rappers who refuse to work with Frank solely because he's gay. He also said he believes there are rappers that are in the closet. Common said he changed his questionable lyrics when someone confronted him about it. Even if it's just used for shock value like some rappers try to claim *I still don't think anyone  who's gay would feel accepted.*


I agree with you in that they may not _feel_ accepted especially if those lyrics still exist but I still don't believe that they won't be accepted. I have lots of conversation about hip-hop with a friend who's an artist and one of the things he mentioned was that working with a rapper who is gay is hard not because there's fear of being around someone gay (if you're in the entertainment industry, it's part of the territory) but because it impacts their career/money because the mainstream/industry can't accept gay rappers. (When he says mainstream he wasn't speaking black folks). Going back to you can be one or the other...choose being black (which you can't hide) or choose being gay (which can be hidden). The entertainment industry (music, hollywood, sports) is not accepting of a black male being gay...it goes against that hyper-masculine mandingo warrior thug stereotype.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. I knew you would bring up the two people that he worked with at Hot which is why I said the industry. I agree the fans would support him. But the industry? I don't think so.
> 
> I don't even know where Cee is now? Is he still at Hot? I think he gave an interview a couple of week ago.



 I really only brought up Ebro and Flex (who we all know is sus) because it was done on air...it wasn't a backroom convo. My underlying point was that Mr. Cee has support. He's still on the radio...he does his commercial free noon at 103.9 now after he retired twice from Hot. I've seen him out quite a few times DJn a few events. He's still working and packing rooms. I still disagree with the industry thing as he definitely has support from within the industry...short of divulging conversations I've been part of...all I can say is that he has his own demons and his issues have nothing to do with others not giving him support (industry, friends/family or fans)


----------



## Singra

The fact that there isn't an A-list Hollywood male actor (no matter the colour of their skin) who is openly gay (statistically there has to at least be one) shows that being gay is still a problem no matter the community. 

In any context it's not unusual to find people that are homophobic, certainly in history and the world at large being tolerant of homosexuality is still an outlier idea. Where I live and have lived there are more than a few popular politicians who decry homosexuality as a western disease. 

There's a writer on Indiewire who's articles I often read, he wrote about a rumoured homosexual agenda on Empire... Is There a "Homosexual Agenda" in Black Film and Television? ... I wasn't even aware people were saying this but the fact that he wrote it shows that it's still an issue.


----------



## limom

Mr Cee Has support from progressive people ( black and white)
But what he went thru....
Horrible.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Mr Cee Has support from progressive people ( black and white)
> But what he went thru....
> Horrible.



Hey, that's what happens when you pick up folks from down by the bridge.  Gay, straight, bi, tri and other....what he did was stupid.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am glad he has support from family and friends. I was legit concerned about him when this last incident took place.


----------



## White Orchid

I asked an innocent question and now it's turned into a gay who's who in the music industry, lol.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am glad he has support from family and friends. I was legit concerned about him when this last incident took place.


He looked broken down for a while


berrydiva said:


> Hey, that's what happens when you pick up folks from down by the bridge.  Gay, straight, bi, tri and other....what he did was stupid.



He likes what he likes.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> The fact that there isn't an A-list Hollywood male actor (no matter the colour of their skin) who is openly gay (statistically there has to at least be one) shows that being gay is still a problem no matter the community.



Agree -- remember when Rupert Everett came out? He was afraid he would lose leading man roles  and he did.

Rock Hudson would never have had those leading man roles if came out. Raymond Burr (Perry Mason) the same.

There are some who are out and proud, like Neil Patrick Harris, but he isn't looking for sexy, romantic leading man roles in movies. Situation comedy on TV seems to be different.


----------



## queen

White Orchid said:


> I asked an innocent question and now it's turned into a gay who's who in the music industry, lol.


Yeah, and I have no interest in hearing about the rap and hip hop performers sexuality.  I do however think JPS put her foot in her mouth big time.  Not much support for her that I am reading.


----------



## bag-mania

I thought Jada said in an interview a few years back that Will was bi.  It was one of those interviews where she said they had an open marriage, but they  were oh so happy!

In other words, typical Jada BS.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> Yeah, and I have no interest in hearing about the rap and hip hop performers sexuality.  I do however think JPS put her foot in her mouth big time.  Not much support for her that I am reading.



Just like no one clearly has interest in talking about how she put her foot in her mouth. It's just another day of her saying some annoying ish where she's concerned...she gets no love for it.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand the big deal people have if they're in an open marriage. Why is being in an open marriage negative?


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand the big deal people have if they're in an open marriage. Why is being in an open marriage negative?



It's not the open marriage per se. It's the way Jada has always portrayed she and Will as being in such a loving relationship that seems phony. It seems to me to be a marriage of convenience but that's JMO.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get the sense their marriage is traditional as well and it may be part convenience, business and open but I guess I don't understand why that means they still aren't or can't genuinely be loving towards one another or in love with each other.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> Just like no one clearly has interest in talking about how she put her foot in her mouth. It's just another day of her saying some annoying ish where she's concerned...she gets no love for it.


I do not think you speak for anyone but yourself.  But go for it.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand the big deal people have if they're in an open marriage. Why is being in an open marriage negative?


Different strokes.  There are lots of different opinions among people.  We do not all have to think alike or like the same things.  Last I heard it was ok for anyone to express their opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> Different strokes.  There are lots of different opinions among people.  We do not all have to think alike or like the same things.  Last I heard it was ok for anyone to express their opinion.



Who has an issue with an opinion? Clearly I'm seeking opinions and viewpoints. I'm curious as to why some view it as negative because I don't know why it's a negative (or positive) thing.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> I do not think you speak for anyone but yourself.  But go for it.



Who else should I speak for? I generally state that I cant speak for others/all/everyone on a good deal of my posts.  I'm strong minded but not passive aggressive. If I have an opinion, I state it. If I'm curious, I ask a question. I like learning...next.


----------



## uhpharm01

queen said:


> different strokes.  There are lots of different opinions among people.  We do not all have to think alike or like the same things.  Last i heard it was ok for anyone to express their opinion.


Deleted posted


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the sense their marriage is traditional as well and it may be part convenience, business and open but I guess I don't understand why that means they still aren't or can't genuinely be loving towards one another or in love with each other.



For me, it's similar to any other ridiculous judgement based on projection...
fake, phony, try hard, etc...
Just because one would be unhappy in the set of circumstances, they assume everyone else would be, as well...therefore, they must be 'fake or phony' for expressing happiness. "An open marriage is just wrong! How can she be happy like that and yet she parades around acting like she is happy! She is so fake!"  

 It's mixed in with those expressions of happiness, gratitude...the dreaded...'feeling blessed'....just because one would be in-genuine expressing any of those things, others DO actually feel them and are comfortable expressing and promoting that feeling. Yes, even perhaps embrace and focus on the positive; that doesn't mean they are 'faking it' or even trying to have an air of perfection. They are simply living their lives in a manner that works for them.  Heaven forbid people act in manner that works for them and don't follow the masses.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada's response to Janet Hubert


----------



## Ladybug09

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Alexis Arquette just went on a rant saying she needs to come out of the closet and that Will's first marriage ended when she walked in on him and Benny Medina. Also will threw a tantrum on set of a movie that required him to kiss a guy.






Dang. Miss a day, miss a lot!




White Orchid said:


> You know you're getting old when you have to Google Mister Cee.
> 
> Imma just stick to listening to Gladys Knight and The Pips :greengrin:


Lol!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada's response to Janet Hubert





I swear I can't stand this woman


----------



## qudz104

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- remember when Rupert Everett came out? He was afraid he would lose leading man roles  and he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Hudson would never have had those leading man roles if came out. Raymond Burr (Perry Mason) the same.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some who are out and proud, like Neil Patrick Harris, but he isn't looking for sexy, romantic leading man roles in movies. Situation comedy on TV seems to be different.




I know he's not really a big actor but Matt bomer is out and he seems to get good roles, though it was mostly for tv with a Few small movie roles here and there.


----------



## Pursejoy9

twinkle.tink said:


> For me, it's similar to any other ridiculous judgement based on projection...
> fake, phony, try hard, etc...
> Just because one would be unhappy in the set of circumstances, they assume everyone else would be, as well...therefore, they must be 'fake or phony' for expressing happiness. "An open marriage is just wrong! How can she be happy like that and yet she parades around acting like she is happy! She is so fake!"
> 
> It's mixed in with those expressions of happiness, gratitude...the dreaded...'feeling blessed'....just because one would be in-genuine expressing any of those things, others DO actually feel them and are comfortable expressing and promoting that feeling. Yes, even perhaps embrace and focus on the positive; that doesn't mean they are 'faking it' or even trying to have an air of perfection. They are simply living their lives in a manner that works for them.  Heaven forbid people act in manner that works for them and don't follow the masses.


You know, it is possible for people to have feelings that others don't understand, and lives others don't understand, and still have a legitimate right to thaf. Just because something works for someone doesn't mean it is right for everyone. Geez! It's like having to have a civics class here.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Pursejoy9 said:


> You know, it is possible for people to have feelings that others don't understand, and lives others don't understand, and still have a legitimate right to thaf. Just because something works for someone doesn't mean it is right for everyone. Geez! It's like having to have a civics class here.



???

That is the point I was making. 

I was extending that thought to including the judgement and projection that follows when others do not see that. When different must better of worse, instead of just different. Sadly, that is most people...at least, in my experience, YMMV.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Glitterandstuds said:


> I swear I can't stand this woman



She so damn fake and phony


----------



## Singra

qudz104 said:


> I know he's not really a big actor but Matt bomer is out and he seems to get good roles, though it was mostly for tv with a Few small movie roles here and there.



Matt Bomer and Neil Patrick Harris are also more acceptable to a mainstream audience because they're in a more conventional relationship/marriage with kids and they both seem like really nice, non threatening guys. God help the gay actor that is publicly promiscuously gay. 


I made a mistake in my earlier post I meant leading men instead of A-list men, I can't think of a leading man that isn't, at least publicly, in a relationship with a woman. I think it's one of the criteria for being considered a leading man.   


Not that it really matters but I don't know if buy the Smith/Pinkett gay rumours. Will Smith is always going on about living positively and truthfully. Even if their relationship was real and honest in the sense that they were close friends there's still an element of misrepresentation and lying that would contradict his approach to life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just because:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/18/b...es-the-world-of-the-hollywood-fixer.html?_r=0




Is this for real? I love Coen brothers!


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Is this for real? I love Coen brothers!



Same here.
I am totally expecting a Ray Donovan with the Coen spin.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Somehow I doubt that. I think it actually expands to the black community in general. Here in London there are rumours, for example, that Tinie Tempah and Lewis Hamilton (no rapper I know) are gay. And my two black female housemates were not very encouraging in their reaction to that. There's still that stereotype that black men are very masculine and therefore can't be gay hence less support in the black community.




Never heard the rumor about Hamilton. But then everyone I think at some time or another nowadays gets shot a questioning eye wondering whether they're gay.

But Will would be fine by me to come out, never associated him with being masculine [emoji23]. There're been so many rumors over the years of them it's ridic not to question.

Even when he and his buddy came here to party years ago there were stories.


----------



## Swanky

*Will Smith Joining Jada Pinkett-Smith in Oscars 2016 Boycott *








*Will Smith* has announced he will be joining wife *Jada Pinkett-Smith* in her boycott of the *2016 Oscars*.
 &#8220;No,&#8221; the 47-year-old actor said when asked if he would be going. &#8220;My wife&#8217;s not going. It would be awkward to show up with *Charlize [Theron]*  &#8230; we&#8217;ve discussed it. &#8230; We&#8217;re part of this community. But at this  current time, we&#8217;re uncomfortable to stand there and say this is OK.&#8221;
*Will* talked about diversity in Hollywood as a whole as well during his one-on-one interview with _ABC News_.



*MORE: *Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | Just Jared     http://www.facebook.com/justjared


----------



## limom

I admire him for sticking with/for his wife(and his community)
Since he feels honest, how about he tells the whole story about the school....
That would be fantastic for him to support all of HIS causes.


----------



## Swanky

*'It's self-contrived because her hubby didn't get a nomination':  Fresh Prince of Bel Air actress Janet Hubert goes after Jada Pinkett  Smith AGAIN over Oscar boycott*



*Fresh Prince of Bel Air star Janet Hubert is attacking Jada Pinkett Smith over her Oscar boycott once again *
*'Its  just self-contrived because her hubby didnt get a nomination,' said  Hubert, referring to Will Smith's snub for his work in Concussion*
*She also said Will 'left me penniless, homeless and worthless. But what I always had was my dignity and I always will'*
*Hubert, 60, blames Will for making her lose her role on Fresh Prince in 1993 *
*Meanwhile Jada responded to the video Hubert made attacking her on Monday in an interview*
*'This  whole Oscar controversy isn't really about the Oscars. Really, in my  plea to ask all communities and people of color to take back our power,'  said Jada *
*For more of the latest on the 2016 Oscars visit www.dailymail.co.uk/oscars*

Fresh Prince of Bel Air actress Janet Hubert is going after Jada Pinkett Smith again for her boycott of the Academy Awards.
'Im  a real freedom fighter. Im not a pretend freedom fighter. I stand up  for other actresses, other people. The Smiths just irked me because they  are such pretenders, and everything is a photo op,' Hubert said in an  interview with the Los Angeles Times. 
'Its just self-contrived because her hubby didnt get a nomination.'
Hubert  clashed with Pinkett Smith on Monday after the actress posted a video  outlining why she was boycotting this year's Oscar ceremony over the  lack of diversity on the nomination list. 
The Magic Mike actress's outspoken position has won a legion of celebrity backers from George Clooney to Idris Elba. 
However,  Hubert has led the charge against the star claiming it is purely  Pinkett Smith's disappointment over Will Smith's failure to secure a  nomination for Concussion that is fueling her outrage.






 Fresh Prince of Bel Air  star Janet Hubert (above) has been criticizing Jada Pinkett Smith over  her Oscar boycott once again






'Its just self-contrived  because her hubby didnt get a nomination,' said Hubert, referring to  Will Smith's snub for his work in Concussion (Will and Jada are pictured  above at the 2015 Grammy Awards)


Hubert,  60, did not stop there either, referencing again many of the things she  had to say about both Jada and Will in a video she posted on Monday to  her Facebook.
'We  are simply and merely entertainment. We take on and wear the masks of  characters. That's what we're paid to do,' Hubert said of actors in her  interview. 
'Someone  like Will Smith has not come up through the ranks like most actors, so  for him to be complaining the most is the most ridiculous thing I have  ever seen.'
Smith shot to fame on Fresh Prince and then seamlessly transitioned into the film world after the success of Independence Day.
He has since been nominated for an Academy Award twice for Best Actor for his performances in Ali and The Pursuit of Happyness. 
Hubert meanwhile spoke of her struggles after being let go from Fresh Prince.
'They  forget and start living in that big house with all that money and all  that adoration. And we put these people on the pedestal, so the public  has to take some blame. You created the monsters who are smiling in your  face,' Hubert said of the Smiths. 
'How  dare you ask other actors to jeopardize their positions. Take it from  me  [I was] blacklisted. Blacklisted, truly. I couldnt feed my child. 
'They left me penniless, homeless and worthless. But what I always had was my dignity and I always will.'
She  also addressed once again why she does not believe Will should have  been nominated for an Oscar, saying of his role as the Nigerian doctor  Dr. Bennet Omalu; 'If youre going to take on a role with a dialect, you  have got to understand the phonetics of what youre doing. 
'Maybe they just didnt think it was good enough. Get over it. You got a Golden Globe nomination. You should be happy.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-hubby-didn-t-nomination.html#ixzz3xtS5dwp3http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## bag-mania

Am I missing something? There was no need for him to make an announcement that he was not going. I don't think there was anyone who thought he would after her statement. 

It's no big deal. Lots of actors blow off going to awards shows when they aren't nominated.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Am I missing something? There was no need for him to make an announcement that he was not going. I don't think there was anyone who thought he would after her statement.
> 
> It's no big deal. Lots of actors blow off going to awards shows when they aren't nominated.


Yep. However he is riding with his wife at this time.
I don't think he is politically engaged at all, IMO.
Wayans put it perfectly, she is supporting her man. Nothing more, there.


----------



## berrydiva

Aunt Viv needs to find Jesus.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Aunt Viv needs to find Jesus.



Stop it!!!
She is a freedom fighter.
U ready for the blizzard?


----------



## bag-mania

^Her rants are refreshingly straight-forward. Her extreme bitterness comes with truth attached to it. 



> 'The Smiths just irked me because they  are such pretenders, and  everything is a photo op,' Hubert said in an  interview with the Los Angeles Times.
> 'It&#8217;s just self-contrived because her hubby didn&#8217;t get a nomination.'


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Stop it!!!
> She is a freedom fighter.
> U ready for the blizzard?


Nope but we have a stocked liquor cabinet; does that count? Are we really supposed to get one? I never believe them anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> ^Her rants are refreshingly straight-forward. Her extreme bitterness comes with truth attached to it.



But what's sad is that she has a hard time finding work because of the lack of work out there for a WOC and/or women actors who are "middle age". Her first rant, fine...you said your peace. But why keep going on and diluting a very valid point because you've made it your mission in life to comment on every move the Smiths' make...only makes her look petty at this point. She's full of cray. She probably has a wall in her basement covered with photos and news clippings of them all with the eyes scratched out. lol


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> But what's sad is that she has a hard time finding work because of the lack of work out there for a WOC and/or women actors who are "middle age". Her first rant, fine...you said your peace. But why keep going on and diluting a very valid point because you've made it your mission in life to comment on every move the Smiths' make...only makes her look petty at this point. She's full of cray. She probably has a wall in her basement covered with photos and news clippings of them all with the eyes scratched out. lol



I know, but she's been harboring resentment towards him for so long that she jumped at the chance to express it publicly. Maybe it will be cathartic for her. She's obviously not a happy woman.


----------



## berrydiva

^that has to be a burdensome weight to carry all these years. Maybe you're right, perhaps it will be cathartic for her....might even get her some work.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Nope but we have a stocked liquor cabinet; does that count? Are we really supposed to get one? I never believe them anymore.



The liquor store was my first stop.
Get ready. It could get ugly!
Flooding is going to be an issues in some part of NYC and LI.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> The liquor store was my first stop.
> Get ready. It could get ugly!
> Flooding is going to be an issues in some part of NYC and LI.



Time to get the bread and milk!


----------



## limom

The best
It does not get old!


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> The liquor store was my first stop.
> Get ready. It could get ugly!
> Flooding is going to be an issues in some part of NYC and LI.



I told my boyfriend - I got the liquor store you go to the grocery store


----------



## sdkitty

saw Will on The Today Show this morning.  I recall he has said he may want to enter politics some day.  Maybe this is the beginning of that.  I didn't find him very articulate but he's likable.  Guess since he is a big star it's appropriate for him to try to make a difference.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> saw Will on The Today Show this morning.  I recall he has said he may want to enter politics some day.  Maybe this is the beginning of that.  I didn't find him very articulate but he's likable.  Guess since he is a big star it's appropriate for him to try to make a difference.



Wow, is he going to go for governor of California or mayor of LA?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Wow, is he going to go for governor of California or mayor of LA?


IDK....just recall he said maybe some day.....maybe he wants to be the next Ronald Regan or Arnold


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> IDK....just recall he said maybe some day.....maybe he wants to be the next Ronald Regan or Arnold




Thanks.

Here is a link.
http://bossip.com/1257452/will-smith-politics/


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Time to get the bread and milk!


----------



## Pursejoy9

twinkle.tink said:


> ???
> 
> That is the point I was making.
> 
> I was extending that thought to including the judgement and projection that follows when others do not see that. When different must better of worse, instead of just different. Sadly, that is most people...at least, in my experience, YMMV.


Yeah I meant I was agreeing with you and adding my two cents.


----------



## Ladybug09

I never get why people have to grocery shop so much when a storm approaches...Do people not keep grocerys in the house?!!

Back on topic:

Ya'll, why is Aunt Viv so damn angry!!!!?????


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I never get why people have to grocery shop so much when a storm approaches...Do people not keep grocerys in the house?!!
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Ya'll, why is Aunt Viv so damn angry!!!!?????



Last year, they did not plow my  street, even with 4 wheels drive I was stuck.
You do not want to be stuck in a house without the essentials....:

She has been mad since she got fired from Fresh Prince


----------



## Ladybug09

Well dang, she went in on that!


Sasha2012 said:


> So the original Aunt Viv from The Fresh Prince of Bel Air has responded to Jada's boycott the Oscars's video.






limom said:


> Last year, they did not plow my  street, even with 4 wheels drive I was stuck.
> You do not want to be stuck in a house without the essentials....:
> 
> She has been mad since she got fired from Fresh Prince


I guess, I just always keep my cupboards stocked.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Well dang, she went in on that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, I just always keep my cupboards stocked.



After Sandy and last year storms, I get everything double
Some people did not get their streets plowed for DAYS!!!!!


----------



## qudz104

berrydiva said:


> Time to get the bread and milk!





Lol!! 

Born and raised New Yorker but we are so dramatic about snowstorms. I've been living in Maine on and off for the past 10 years and they barely bat an eye and they get a LOT more snow.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Time to get the bread and milk!




Crazy! Lol


----------



## BagBerry13

I've been to a recording of the Graham Norton Show today and Ice Cube was on. He asked him about the whole Oscar snub for Straight Outta Compton and the boycotting. And he said you can't boycott something you've never been to. It's pointless. He feels he's got enough accolades for this film from different guilds and academies. To now ask for an Oscar is like asking for too much icing on the cake. He said he's doing movies for the people not for the industry, and that's what all these awards are about. They're about the industry.
So I guess he's got a bit more of a relaxed attitude than Jada/Will.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't buy Ice Cube's responses. He's def mad. He threw a tantrum when him and Kevin Hart didn't win Best Onscreen Duo at the MTV Movie Awards so I doubt he's not disappointed.


----------



## michie

BagBerry13 said:


> I've been to a recording of the Graham Norton Show today and Ice Cube was on. He asked him about the whole Oscar snub for Straight Outta Compton and the boycotting. *And he said you can't boycott something you've never been to.* It's pointless. He feels he's got enough accolades for this film from different guilds and academies. To now ask for an Oscar is like asking for too much icing on the cake. *He said he's doing movies for the people not for the industry, and that's what all these awards are about.* They're about the industry.
> So I guess he's got a bit more of a relaxed attitude than Jada/Will.



How can you boycott something that will go on with or without your support?

He said the same thing on Wendy Williams. I think there is _some_ hurt when you've done an outstanding job and you're not recognized for your efforts/achievements, but this whole fiasco is ridiculous. On that note, I do agree with Aunt Viv #1. Y'all are actors and actresses. Y'all are not changing nor saving lives with these movies. It's entertainment. Go sit down somewhere.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> I've been to a recording of the Graham Norton Show today and Ice Cube was on. He asked him about the whole Oscar snub for Straight Outta Compton and the boycotting. And he said you can't boycott something you've never been to. It's pointless. He feels he's got enough accolades for this film from different guilds and academies. To now ask for an Oscar is like asking for too much icing on the cake. He said he's doing movies for the people not for the industry, and that's what all these awards are about. They're about the industry.
> So I guess he's got a bit more of a relaxed attitude than Jada/Will.


Think that was him saying what he felt he should've for the audience he was addressing. 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/21/ice-cube-straight-outta-compton-oscars-slave/


----------



## Sasha2012

She caused a stir after announcing she was boycotting the Oscars as a protest against lack of diversity in the nominees.

And it looked like Jada Pinkett Smith wasn't going to be silenced any time soon when it came to her opinions.

Jetting into New Orleans airport on Tuesday she continued to discuss her thoughts on the state of the US as well as her decision to not attend the Academy Awards this year.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Smith-joins-Oscars-boycott.html#ixzz3xwbSWsSV


----------



## berrydiva

I kinda like her coat....reminds me of my grandmother's bathrobe which I used to wear all the time.


----------



## Jasmine K.

She's aged herself with that terrible plastic surgery. [emoji53]


----------



## Singra

Jasmine K. said:


> She's aged herself with that terrible plastic surgery. [emoji53]



IKR... and it was so unnecessary.


----------



## twinkle.tink

If they would have boycotted when he was nominated it would have been an admirable stand, this just plays as whining. It is too bad, because it is an issue  worth more attention. With the statement from The Academy, perhaps it will do some good  It does reflect very poorly on them (to me).

I hope Aunt V gets some closure, that's a lot of ish to be carrying around, for along time.

  Trying to bite my tongue on her appearance, but a certain song from wizard of Oz is going through my head.


----------



## Singra

michie said:


> How can you boycott something that will go on with or without your support?
> 
> He said the same thing on Wendy Williams. I think there is _some_ hurt when you've done an outstanding job and you're not recognized for your efforts/achievements, but this whole fiasco is ridiculous. On that note, I do agree with Aunt Viv #1. Y'all are actors and actresses. Y'all are not changing nor saving lives with these movies. It's entertainment. Go sit down somewhere.




I saw Ice Cube on the THR hollywood roundtable a few weeks back and he said that before he became a producer he was a lot more critical of the movie business. Experiencing it and getting to know other producers made him realise how difficult it is to get any movie made and made him appreciative of how rare it is to have a hit. 

I think he knows how to play to different audiences and from most interviews I've read (for SOC) I haven't got the impression that he cared much about the approval of the Oscars. 

Even if you take the racial aspect out for a minute the producers would have known Straight Outta Compton had a small chance of nabbing a nomination. Aside from the fact that the Oscars are mostly about campaigning and are littered with examples of great movies, performances, directors that weren't recognised in their respective year... statistically movie released before October, movies about recent history and movies that appeal to a younger audience have a harder time getting recognised by the Oscars. Although SOC scored well with critics it was often listed as number 8 or 9 of their best movie pics (with the Oscars bizarre voting system you have to score a certain amount of #1 spots to get a best pic nom). The studio/producers would have crunched the numbers and been aware of the odds. 

If he were to be upset it's probably more to do with the wider social implications than being upset about the award in particular. New producers that do the awards circuit the first time seem to be genuinely happy just to be there... it's the producers that have been around the block a few times that covet it a bit more. 




I saw read this article on the New Yorker and thought it really captured the point Jada and others were making --> The Oscar Whiteness Machine


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She caused a stir after announcing she was boycotting the Oscars as a protest against lack of diversity in the nominees.
> 
> And it looked like Jada Pinkett Smith wasn't going to be silenced any time soon when it came to her opinions.
> 
> Jetting into New Orleans airport on Tuesday she continued to discuss her thoughts on the state of the US as well as her decision to not attend the Academy Awards this year.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Smith-joins-Oscars-boycott.html#ixzz3xwbSWsSV




I kinda like that pastel outfit.


----------



## Sassys

I could be mistaken; but I only recall seeing Will and Jada at the Oscars when Will was nominated for something. I don't ever recall seeing them there when he wasn't. So not sure, how they are they boycotting something they don't go to every year anyway?


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I could be mistaken; but I only recall seeing Will and Jada at the Oscars when Will was nominated for something. I don't ever recall seeing them there when he wasn't. So not sure, how they are boycotting.



Yep, they are not loosing anything...
I am waiting on Oprah and sees what she does...


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Yep, they are not loosing anything...
> I am waiting on Oprah and sees what she does...



Oprah, also only goes when something she is apart of is nominated.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Yep, they are not loosing anything...
> I am waiting on Oprah and sees what she does...



Oprah's busy trying to keep her $40M investment in Weight Watchers from going bust given how much they're struggling.


----------



## limom

​


berrydiva said:


> Oprah's busy trying to keep her $40M investment in Weight Watchers from going bust given how much they're struggling.



WW is struggling?
I thought that the stock went thru the roof???
She had problems at the beginning at OWN but she hired the right team and it  seems to do better.


----------



## Sassys

Also, no up and coming black "A-list" actress, actor or director is going to boycott. That would be career suicide. If you want to be a part of the "A" crowd and further your career = millions in the bank, you play the game and show up to everything you are invited to.

People like Lupita, The Rock, Viola, Kerry, Taraji, David Oyelowo, John Boyega are trying to be the new A-list and if I was their publicist I would suggest playing the game, whether you like it or not.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> ​
> WW is struggling?
> I thought that the stock went thru the roof???
> She had problems at the beginning at OWN but she hired the right team and it  seems to do better.



Yeah but it was $6 when she bought it...so through the roof is relative. Lol. Their stock sank back down but stocks aren't the only indicator...they're extremely reluctant to change and the Oprah effect actually has no effect on younger folks. She isn't the main decision maker; she only bought 10% of WW. It was a good short though.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Also, no up and coming black "A-list" actress, actor or director is going to boycott. That would be career suicide. If you want to be a part of the "A" crowd and further your career = millions in the bank, you play the game and show up to everything you are invited to.
> 
> People like Lupita, The Rock, Viola, Kerry, Taraji, David Oyelowo, John Boyega are trying to be the new A-list and if I was their publicist I would suggest playing the game, whether you like it or not.



Agreed.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Also, no up and coming black "A-list" actress, actor or director is going to boycott. That would be career suicide. If you want to be a part of the "A" crowd and further your career = millions in the bank, you play the game and show up to everything you are invited to.
> 
> People like Lupita, The Rock, Viola, Kerry, Taraji, David Oyelowo, John Boyega are trying to be the new A-list and if I was their publicist I would suggest playing the game, whether you like it or not.



Taraji had to work for twenty plus years, I hope that she shows her azz and keeps her rise going...
how can you change the system from the outside?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Taraji had to work for twenty plus years, I hope that she shows her azz and keeps her rise going...
> how can you change the system from the outside?



And if she wants homes and bank accounts like Will and Jada, she will keep her mouth shut and play the game.

You see what happened to Monique after Precious. She started to act like her sh$t didn't stink and started pissing off the wrong people and killed her career.

Kevin Hart is on fire right now, he would be an idiot not to attend the Oscars if he gets an invite. Not saying he agrees with Will and Jada, but if I was his woman, his a$$ will be there.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Also, no up and coming black "A-list" actress, actor or director is going to boycott. That would be career suicide. If you want to be a part of the "A" crowd and further your career = millions in the bank, you play the game and show up to everything you are invited to.
> 
> People like Lupita, The Rock, Viola, Kerry, Taraji, David Oyelowo, John Boyega are trying to be the new A-list and if I was their publicist I would suggest playing the game, whether you like it or not.


Yep, I agree.


----------



## bag-princess

*Will  Smiths First Wife Sheree Fletcher Responds to Alexis Arquettes Claims  About Wills Sexuality: Its Absolutely Untrue [Video]*





Sheree Fletcher, ex-wife of Will Smith, is speaking out to set the record straight after *Alexis Arquette blasted* Will and Jada and claimed that Wills sexuality was the reason his first marriage ended.
 In a video posted to her Facebook page, she says




_Alexis Arquette, lets just be  clear, I dont know you and you dont know me. So for you to claim to  have firsthand information as to why my marriage didnt work out is  completely out of line and I got to check you._
_Not only is it out of line but its  absolutely NOT true and I am offended and Im hurt that someone would be  so malicious and reckless to use a lie and an untruth to prove a point.  Im not here to fight Will and Jadas battle. They do not need me to do  that. Im here to set the record straight and let you know what  happened to my marriage._
_My marriage didnt end over any  infidelity. I didnt find Will in the bed with a man, and I didnt find  Will in the bed with a woman. It just didnt happen! Will was straight  in 1992 and hes straight in 2016._



 The Hollywood Exes star went on to explain the real reason her marriage ended.
_Our marriage ended because we were  so young. It was just a lot of responsibility especially at that age. I  just didnt have the tools. We didnt have the tools to make it work. I  left because I was unhappy, its really that simple. I left because I  was unhappy and Ive never had a gag order. Ive never been paid to be  silent. I know Will has a lot of money, but Will does not have enough  money to take my voice away from me, to deprive me of my story. That  wouldnt happen. And Im grateful for the relationship we have._



 Watch the video below.






http://www.lovebscott.com/news/will...t-wills-sexuality-its-absolutely-untrue-video


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Oprah, also only goes when something she is apart of is nominated.



i wonder if she's running her weight watchers ads during the show...


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i wonder if she's running her weight watchers ads during the show...



I hope not...she caught hell in Twitter for them. I don't know if they were pulled but I haven't seen them since folks went at her.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I hope not...she caught hell in Twitter for them. I don't know if they were pulled but I haven't seen them since folks went at her.



What were they saying?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> What were they saying?



The commercial opens with a line something like "inside every overweight woman is the woman she knows she can be" and some women felt that it was demeaning as if to say by losing 30lbs, you'll finally be something. Folks keep complaining that they hate the commercial  It did have some positive responses too.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> The commercial opens with a line something like "inside every overweight woman is the woman she knows she can be" and some women felt that it was demeaning as if to say by losing 30lbs, you'll finally be something. Folks keep complaining that they hate the commercial  It did have some positive responses too.



It was super cheesy and corny
Even for O
So that commercial went away for good?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> The commercial opens with a line something like "inside every overweight woman is the woman she knows she can be" and some women felt that it was demeaning as if to say by losing 30lbs, you'll finally be something. Folks keep complaining that they hate the commercial  It did have some positive responses too.



Yeah that commercial musta got pulled. The only one I see is the one where she's sitting in the forest in the chair


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems like Willow Smith caught the modeling bug after posing for designer Marc Jacobs' last campaign seven months ago. Now she's back in front of the camera, this time modeling... socks? 

The 15-year-old isn't just modeling a line of colorful, patterned socks by Stance Socks - according to People, she collaborated on the designs, too, creating nine unique styles that she shows off in a new campaign.

She poses in several images for the company, as well as an artistic video in which she preens for the camera and shows off her foot flair.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...S-models-colorful-campaign.html#ixzz3yP4vmLgp


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the styling in those photos, but she takes pics like Kendall Jenner.


----------



## Swanky

Meh


----------



## guccimamma

the flowers are really beautiful. that's all i have.


----------



## Longchamp

Nice flower head. Too young for this type of  modeling. Pix could end up on pedophile pervert site.


----------



## bag-mania

It looks like they raided the costume and props room of a local theater group and just slapped whatever they found on her. Those photos are supposed to sell socks and the socks are the last thing you notice in that unstructured mess.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> It looks like they raided the costume and props room of a local theater group and just slapped whatever they found on her. Those photos are supposed to sell socks and the socks are the last thing you notice in that unstructured mess.



Wow. I thought that she was selling the clothing line or maybe a flower line.
She is really beautiful on the first picture.


----------



## bag-mania

If you are in the mood for something hilarious go to the sock company's web site and read about the Willow collection. Look out Rob Kardashian there's a new sock genius in town!



> Wed call Willow Smith the ultimate provocateur of artistic expression,  but even a label like that feels a little too finite for someone so  impossible to define. Singer. Actress. Dancer. Entrepreneur. Theres  simply no box large enough to contain the force that is Willow. With a  confidence and sense of style that feels at once unfathomably fresh and  yet well beyond her years, she has a self-possessing originality that  makes it feel futile to even mention her age because she transcends it.
> 
> https://www.stance.com/punks-and-poets/willow-smith


----------



## limom

That child is now a poet provocateur?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> That child is now a poet provocateur?



Apparently so, though there's no way the copywriter kept a straight face when writing a line like, "Pouring her music, style and world views from one beaker to the next, Willow is the muse Generation Z has been waiting for, the catalyst poised to clear the dust for an uprising of anarchic creativity."


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> That child is now a poet provocateur?




oh you didn't know???  those two are are smarter and better than any of us normal ordinary earthlings!


----------



## guccimamma

oh, jesus. who wrote that?


----------



## Longchamp

guccimamma said:


> oh, jesus. Who wrote that?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JetSetGo!

guccimamma said:


> oh, jesus. who wrote that?



Her publicist probably.


----------



## Junkenpo

bag-mania said:


> Apparently so, though there's no way the copywriter kept a straight face when writing a line like, "Pouring her music, style and world views from one beaker to the next, Willow is the muse Generation Z has been waiting for, the catalyst poised to clear the dust for an uprising of anarchic creativity."



I like to think that they are aiming to walk the line of satire and/or are trolling the literary community. 


The pics won't make me interested in the socks, but I do think she looks pretty photos.  Way better than Jaden's korean skirt modeling.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans were outraged that he was snubbed in the Best Actor category when the Academy Award nominations were announced earlier this month.

But Will Smith continued to tirelessly promote his new film Concussion, looking suave as ever at the photocall held at the Villamagna Hotel in Madrid, Spain on Wednesday, before heading on to the film premiere in the city centre.

The 47-year-old actor put on an animated display as he worked his magic on the red carpet, playing up to the cameras as he made his grand entrance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adrid-amid-Oscars-race-row.html#ixzz3yVfDBY9Y


----------



## Oruka

I watch this movie with my bf on christmas day. Will Smith acting was excellent and I thought he did a good job with the nigerian accent. I have tons of friends who are nigerians and he sounded just like them. The movie itself is very slow paced and I fell asleep several times, LOLOL.


----------



## Singra

^ It just shows you how relative it all is because I thought his accent was not good. 

I thought there were a number of deserving performances that got left out but his was not one. Although I suppose the Academy has a history of nominating movie stars with mediocre performances for important issue films so in that sense he probably should have been nominated. 

I actually would have preferred Concussion (and Spotlight although I haven't had a chance to see that movie yet) as a TV movie or limited series... I think people are absorbing these types of stories on TV than on the big screen. 






CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like the styling in those photos, *but she takes pics like Kendall Jenner.*



How does Kendall Jenner take pics?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Bored and vacant.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> I actually would have preferred Concussion (and Spotlight although I haven't had a chance to see that movie yet) as a TV movie or limited series... I think people are absorbing these types of stories on TV than on the big screen.


The NFL wasn't having that, they tried to shut the movie down and Sony made alterations to keep the league in good graces. There was no way it would've been a TV movie, free for everyone to see. Goodell is interested in making money...can't let fans really know what's happening to those guys out there.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> The NFL wasn't having that, they tried to shut the movie down and Sony made alterations to keep the league in good graces. There was no way it would've been a TV movie, free for everyone to see. Goodell is interested in making money...can't let fans really know what's happening to those guys out there.



That party is over...
When the Mannings are saying that they did not let their kids play real football until 7th grade it is a wrap.
Even Kathy Gifford came out about the late Frank.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Apparently so, though there's no way the copywriter kept a straight face when writing a line like, "Pouring her music, style and world views from one beaker to the next, Willow is the muse Generation Z has been waiting for, the catalyst poised to clear the dust for an uprising of anarchic creativity."




What does it even mean?!?!


----------



## guccimamma

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Bored and vacant.



i guess that's the muse look.

that's how my teenagers look when i tell them to clean their rooms.


----------



## TC1

The only person "outraged" that Will wasn't nominated was Jada


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> The only person "outraged" that Will wasn't nominated was Jada











http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jada Pinkett Smith is seen at LAX on January 28, 2016.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith brought her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones to Debbie Allen's Freeze Frame Gala in Beverly Hills Thursday.

The 44-year-old actress shared a now-famous bikini snap of the 62-year-old nurse and grandmother in 2014 captioned: 'I wanna be her when I grow up.'

The Magic Mike XXL diva - who has two teenage children - rocked a ruched LBD, gladiator heels, and a red clutch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Adrienne-Debbie-Allen-s-Freeze-Frame-LA.html


----------



## Sasha2012

He's up for Outstanding Actor in a Motion Picture.

But nominee Will Smith was outshone by his resplendently dressed wife Jada Pinkett Smith as they arrived to the NAACP Image Awards on Friday evening.

Will, 47, has been nominated for the prized acting gong for his role in the drama Concussion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-blue-strapless-gown-NAACP-Image-Awards.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith is seen at LAX on January 28, 2016.



Love the red coat. 







Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith brought her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones to Debbie Allen's Freeze Frame Gala in Beverly Hills Thursday.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress shared a now-famous bikini snap of the 62-year-old nurse and grandmother in 2014 captioned: 'I wanna be her when I grow up.'
> 
> The Magic Mike XXL diva - who has two teenage children - rocked a ruched LBD, gladiator heels, and a red clutch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Adrienne-Debbie-Allen-s-Freeze-Frame-LA.html



Her Mom looks love Kenya Moore's aunt Laurie.


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith brought her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones to Debbie Allen's Freeze Frame Gala in Beverly Hills Thursday.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress shared a now-famous bikini snap of the 62-year-old nurse and grandmother in 2014 captioned: 'I wanna be her when I grow up.'
> 
> The Magic Mike XXL diva - who has two teenage children - rocked a ruched LBD, gladiator heels, and a red clutch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Adrienne-Debbie-Allen-s-Freeze-Frame-LA.html



WOW .. her Mom looks fantastic; frankly IMO .. better than Jada!   Jada looks angry all the time, and the PS that she has had has not helped her looks (again - my opinion).


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair styling in those airport pics looks far better than her hairstyles while all fancied up.


----------



## Junkenpo

Not feeling the dress. Makes her look bottom heavy.


----------



## Northergirl

Hands down these two are the worst parents. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...criticism-bid-help-build-self-confidence.html


----------



## CeeJay

Northergirl said:


> Hands down these two are the worst parents.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...criticism-bid-help-build-self-confidence.html



"Hard World"?!?!? .. is he out of his mind???  Those kids have NO CLUE as to how harsh the world can truly be.  He should hook them up with Angelina to see how she goes to the places where real atrocities are occurring.  These people are whack-jobs!


----------



## bag-princess

no problem will!   just let them keep spouting off that gobbly gook they usually do and people will show them just how hard to real world is.  that is IF they are ever exposed to it.    and of course Trey never has a problem - he obviously was not raised to think he is a higher being than all the people he comes in contact with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sounds like over-priviledged Xenu nonsense to me.


----------



## Singra

So I know we've all gotten soft in the modern world and this doesn't qualify as serious hardship but... 

Years ago I watched the behind the scenes making of the Karate kid. During filming Jaden Smith injured his leg or knee (I forget)... I think it may have been a torn ligament. It was serious enough that the doctor ordered him off his leg for about a week or risk more serious injury to the leg. I did wushu kung fu for many years and it's a killer on your knees especially if you move too quickly in your training... anyway... The next scene is Will Smith standing at the foot of his bed with Jaden's leg bandaged up trying to convince him to ignore the doctor and carry on filming saying things like..."An ordinary person would rest their leg but we're not ordinary people and we push our limits... blah, blah, blah"...  He went on like this for a bit with a camera filming it all. 12 year old (or he must have been 11 when filming) Jaden returned to the film set the next day and seemingly continued with his training. The dynamic between him and his father in that behind the scenes was interesting if he has daddy issues I would not be surprised. 

In a way I think the Smiths exposing them at a young age to the public lashings of the entertainment world is a hardship. The children haven't been exposed to the hardships of a low income environment, the hardships of a war-torn or third world country or the anxiety that comes with no money but I challenge anyone to stare down the media/public negativity that followed After Earth when you're a teenager.



bag-princess said:


> no problem will!   just let them keep spouting off that gobbly gook they usually do and people will show them just how hard to real world is.  that is IF they are ever exposed to it.    and of course Trey never has a problem - he obviously was not raised to think he is a higher being than all the people he comes in contact with.



He also wasn't a child performer.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> So I know we've all gotten soft in the modern world and this doesn't qualify as serious hardship but...
> 
> Years ago I watched the behind the scenes making of the Karate kid. During filming Jaden Smith injured his leg or knee (I forget)... I think it may have been a torn ligament. It was serious enough that the doctor ordered him off his leg for about a week or risk more serious injury to the leg. I did wushu kung fu for many years and it's a killer on your knees especially if you move too quickly in your training... anyway... The next scene is Will Smith standing at the foot of his bed with Jaden's leg bandaged up trying to convince him to ignore the doctor and carry on filming saying things like..."An ordinary person would rest their leg but we're not ordinary people and we push our limits... blah, blah, blah"...  He went on like this for a bit with a camera filming it all. 12 year old (or he must have been 11 when filming) Jaden returned to the film set the next day and seemingly continued with his training. The dynamic between him and his father in that behind the scenes was interesting if he has daddy issues I would not be surprised.
> 
> In a way I think the Smiths exposing them at a young age to the public lashings of the entertainment world is a hardship. The children haven't been exposed to the hardships of a low income environment, the hardships of a war-torn or third world country or the anxiety that comes with no money but I challenge anyone to stare down the media/public negativity that followed After Earth when you're a teenager.
> 
> *He also wasn't a child performer.*




and he also has a mother does not seek all that attention and is happy without it.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sounds like over-priviledged Xenu nonsense to me.





yes!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

He can simply stay off social media and stop hanging around thirsty thots like the Kardashians. Problem solved.  #1%problems


----------



## addisonshopper

I said a few years ago on this thread. Jada and will need to stop the bull**** and be parents to these kids. Especially Jada. These kids want to be acknowledged by the world as celebrity kids so bad, they will do anything.  Next up one of them is going to have a drug addiction or something. Watch.


----------



## Sasha2012

She made worldwide headlines in January by posting a video revealing her decision to boycott the Oscars because of the lack of diversity in the nominations.

And on Monday Jada Pinkett Smith jetted out of Los Angeles as the nominees gathered for the Academy Awards luncheon at the Beverly Hills Hilton just 20 days before the little golden statuettes are handed out in a glitzy ceremony.

The 44-year-old actress channeled biker chic in a black leather jacket worn over a long fitted black dress with a scarf wrapped around her neck and white sneakers with black laces as she arrived at LAX ready for her flight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lowing-boycott-controversy.html#ixzz3zhxpmvhY


----------



## limom

She has such a nice street style, IMO.
How u doin' Will?


----------



## White Orchid

I love the colour of her dress but her face looks so hard.

With Will, all I see now is a gay man trying to look straight.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> I love the colour of her dress but her face looks so hard.
> 
> With Will, all I see now is a gay man trying to look straight.




You and me both.


----------



## daffyduck

She has that permanent b*tch face look.


----------



## berrydiva

What happened to Duane Martin? Are they still good "friends"?


----------



## bag-mania

^I thought the rumors were about Trey Songz. Or is that old news?


----------



## Sassys

Will Smith 'was on steroids and was an a**hole' during the filming of 2001 movie Ali, claims co-star comedian Paul Rodriguez 
Rodriguez said Smith was 'on steroids' to beef up to play Muhammad Ali
Comic said he would never work with Fresh Prince star again after bust-up 
Actor was 'really offensive' towards Rodriguez after an alleged drunken, racially-charged dressing room row with Ali's physician Dr Ferdie Pacheco
Comedian admitted he did not know if Smith actually took steroids 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ar-comedian-Paul-Rodriguez.html#ixzz40vZIUgaz


----------



## berrydiva

So hr doesn't actually know if he took steroids but says he was on steroids. Huh?

I don't put steroid use past any one of these actors given how fast they have to bulk for some roles but Will wasn't that big nor was he super ripped for Ali.


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith is seen at LAX on January 28, 2016.




Love this coat.  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OMG.....Chris Rock is nailing Jada and Will to the wall in his opening to the Oscars.



> celebitchy &#8207;@celebitchy  3m3 minutes ago
> 'Jada boycotting the Oscars is like me boycotting Rihanna's panties' @ChrisRock #Oscars


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OMG.....Chris Rock is nailing Jada and Will to the wall in his opening to the Oscars.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OMG.....Chris Rock is nailing Jada and Will to the wall in his opening to the Oscars.



Yes. He's doing an excellent job tonight!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VickyB said:


> Yes. He's doing an excellent job tonight!



He is. And you know I have to say it...the Oscars this year are a lot warmer and interesting with the focus on the diversity issues. Chris is doing a brilliant job and those "on the street" interviews were awesome.


----------



## White Orchid

"Buy some cookies, black lives matter", lol, Chris Rock's final words.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> "Buy some cookies, black lives matter", lol, Chris Rock's final words.



And "Fight the Power" over the credits!! A great show.


----------



## bag-princess

*"Jada boycotting the Oscars is like me boycotting Rihanna&#8217;s panties. I wasn't invited!" 



*BOOM!!!! 


he said what everyone has been saying/thinking since she went through all that trouble to make her big announcement and video!


----------



## Livia1

> celebitchy &#8207;@celebitchy  3m3 minutes ago
> 'Jada boycotting the Oscars is like me boycotting Rihanna's panties' @ChrisRock #Oscars





FreeSpirit71 said:


> OMG.....Chris Rock is nailing Jada and Will to the wall in his opening to the Oscars.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> *"Jada boycotting the Oscars is like me boycotting Rihannas panties. I wasn't invited!"
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> he said what everyone has been saying/thinking since she went through all that trouble to make her big announcement and video!



Love it. Way to remind Jada she isn't a top tier actress.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Glad he went in on her.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Love it. Way to remind Jada she isn't a top tier actress.





exactly!   she isn't even in the same league as her own husband! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!   she isn't even in the same league as her own husband!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



And, they don't even go to the Oscars unless Will is nominated. So, I never understood her boycott.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> And, they don't even go to the Oscars unless Will is nominated. So, I never understood her boycott.



As with anything else with Jada, it's all about how she and her family are seen. She was outraged that Will wasn't nominated.

And maybe she hoped to be seen as an "activist".


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> And, they don't even go to the Oscars unless Will is nominated. So, I never understood her boycott.





that's what i thought!!!  which means years could go by before she actually attends a show.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And "Fight the Power" over the credits!! A great show.


Haha, I caught the end credits and saw that! Hahaha go Public Enemy!

The only thing I'm sad that I missed is the Memorium.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> As with anything else with Jada, it's all about how she and her family are seen. She was outraged that Will wasn't nominated.
> 
> And maybe she hoped to be seen as an "activist".


I imagine Jada will have some retort to this....


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I imagine Jada will have some retort to this....





it would behoove her to show some good sense and leave chris alone.   i don't think going for him would be in her best interest.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> it would behoove her to show some good sense and leave chris alone.   i don't think going for him would be in her best interest.



I agree. There's no way she could come out well if she tries to engage him in a Twitter war for example. 

Besides, she had her name mentioned in the Oscars broadcast. She should be happy with the attention. It's not likely that will happen again.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I agree. There's no way she could come out well if she tries to engage him in a Twitter war for example.
> 
> Besides, she had her name mentioned in the Oscars broadcast. She should be happy with the attention. *It's not likely that will happen again.*





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> it would behoove her to show some good sense and leave chris alone.   i don't think going for him would be in her best interest.






I agree.




bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

He was mocked in front of Hollywood's biggest stars at the Oscars on Sunday.

But Will Smith didn't seem to mind as he was all smiles while shooting on set of his upcoming movie just days later.

The 47-year-old actor flashed the peace sign while filming Collateral Beauty in New York City on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shooting-upcoming-film-NYC.html#ixzz41rKuCi8J


----------



## Singra

Will Smith is apparently in talks to star in a David Ayer film... it's being described as End of Watch with orcs and fairies.   

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/will-smith-david-ayer-bright-suicide-squad-1201696226/


----------



## Sassys

A bright spot! Will Smith 'has agreed to make Bad Boys 3 with Jerry Bruckheimer'... comes just after being trashed at Oscars by Chris Rock

Will Smith and Jerry Bruckheimer have agreed to make the third installment of the hit franchise, according to TMZ. The 47-year-old actor and the producer, 72, discussed the project during two marathon meetings, it was alleged.
This comes just after Chris Rock trashed the comedian during Sunday for boycotting the Oscars. Rock not only told Smith he was not even invited to the show, but he also slammed the star for taking $20m for the 1999 dud Wild Wild West. 




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-trashed-Oscars-Chris-Rock.html#ixzz41sYAsZKu


----------



## knasarae

If I had a dollar for every time I heard Bad Boys III was really happening.  Smh, I hope this is true this time.

Hubby and I are seeing Martin at the end of the month!


----------



## BadAzzBish

knasarae said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I heard Bad Boys III was really happening.  Smh, I hope this is true this time. :



Ikr! I think this is pr damage control to make it seem like he is still an A list box office draw and not a joke thats become irrelevant. I mean all the smiths have been getting alot of criticism and side-eyes lately.


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a big splash with her Oscar boycott.

But Jada Pinkett Smith seemed to be eschewing the limelight as she arrived at LAX airport on Saturday with her daughter Willow.

The 44-year-old Gotham actress seemed to be trying to keep things quite low-key as she made her way into the terminal. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Willow-LAX-Oscars-boycott.html#ixzz42602pMRu


----------



## bag-princess

well looks like she does know when it is best to keep her mouth shut!! 


*Jada Pinkett Smith Responds to Chris Rock's Oscars Joke
*



Jada Pinkett Smith isn't sweating Chris Rock's jab from the this year's Academy Awards.
                                                                                                                                                                                           Pinkett Smith, who was one of the most vocal proponents of a boycott against the 2016 Oscars due to their lack of diversity, was mocked by Rock, who hosted the ceremony, during his opening monologue.


*"Hey look it comes with the territory, we gotta keep it moving," the 44-year-old Gotham  star told photographers as she walked through Los Angeles International  Airport on Saturday. "We got a lot of stuff we gotta handle, a lot of  stuff going on in our world right now. We gotta keep it moving."




*http://www.etonline.com/news/183906...rock_oscars_joke_it_comes_with_the_territory/


----------



## Bag*Snob

That haircut does not suit her and that Birkin/HAC is way too big.


----------



## bag-mania

^^What else could she say? Will said absolutely nothing when TMZ asked him about it last week, trying to prompt him to defend his wife. Silence.

They know they are hopelessly outgunned in a battle of wits with Chris Rock. They can only hope it will be forgotten as soon as possible.


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> That haircut does not suit her and that Birkin/HAC is way too big.




she always looks snatched when she shows her real hair and yes - that Birkin is way too big.  but that was her point.  i see you jada!!  she is mrs. smith and has money and wants to remind people of that and how she is unbothered but what was said by chris.   she was so sure her little video was going to be something big!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> ^^What else could she say? Will said absolutely nothing when TMZ asked him about it last week, trying to prompt him to defend his wife. Silence.
> 
> *They know they are hopelessly outgunned in a battle of wits with Chris Rock. *They can only hope it will be forgotten as soon as possible.





that is what i was saying when people kept talking about they can't wait to see what her reply will be.   i knew that was not going to happen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Willow Smith, the 15-year-old daughter of the US actor Will Smith, was named Tuesday as an ambassador for French fashion house Chanel.

The actress and singer, who made her screen debut at seven in the 2007 film "I Am Legend" which starred her father, was on the Paris front row Tuesday to see Chanel's autumn-winter catwalk show with her mother actress Jada Pinkett Smith.

She posed for the cameras in a black and silver mesh-effect Chanel catsuit before the show outside the Grand Palais in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-3482435/Willow-Smith-15-new-face-Chanel.html


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Willow Smith, the 15-year-old daughter of the US actor Will Smith, was named Tuesday as an ambassador for French fashion house Chanel.
> 
> The actress and singer, who made her screen debut at seven in the 2007 film "I Am Legend" which starred her father, was on the Paris front row Tuesday to see Chanel's autumn-winter catwalk show with her mother actress Jada Pinkett Smith.
> 
> She posed for the cameras in a black and silver mesh-effect Chanel catsuit before the show outside the Grand Palais in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-3482435/Willow-Smith-15-new-face-Chanel.html






lawd she is acting like her brother!!  kicking and posing for the camera dressed like a super hero action figure.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

Willow is the spitting image of Will.


----------



## knasarae

Willow looks like the kid from Rae Sremmurd.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Willow looks like the kid from Rae Srummerd.


----------



## sdkitty

she's tall and slender
that's the only thing that qualifies her as a model IMO


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Karl likes the young girls eh


----------



## TGramman

The mom's PS is what gets me. It serves as a reminder to never ever do this.
Unfortuntely it seems to have the opposite effect: instead of looking younger, you look a weird older. Sorry. And it's a hard habit to break so unfortunately this is going to get worse.
No way she looks 44.


----------



## Lounorada

Why is that child kick-boxing while front row at Chanel? She looks like a fool  
Jada too busy posing for the cameras to tell her daughter to sit her a$$ down and behave.

Kunty Karl really loves to hire the attention seekers these days...


----------



## White Orchid

When you're about 4 feet high and your bag is 3 feet.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Kris Jenner must be PISSED...


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> Why is that child kick-boxing while front row at Chanel? She looks like a fool
> Jada too busy posing for the cameras to tell her daughter to sit her a$$ down and behave.




Apparently she and Will were too busy to teach their kids how to act in public or much of anything else. Their views on child raising are to let the kids free range and be as insufferably full of themselves as possible.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They both look so pretentious and smug.  Yuck.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jada looks like she's channeling Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka.


----------



## nancyramos

bag-princess said:


> lawd she is acting like her brother!!  kicking and posing for the camera dressed like a super hero action figure.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



And her brother wears skirts


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Why is that child kick-boxing while front row at Chanel? She looks like a fool
> *Jada too busy posing for the cameras to tell her daughter to sit her a$$ down and behave.*
> 
> Kunty Karl really loves to hire the attention seekers these days...




exactly!!! i would have been knocked to the back row acting like that in public. 
jada is too busy trying to look unbothered by the things chris had to say about her!





nancyramos said:


> And her brother wears skirts




maybe that will keep all his kicking to a bare minimum now! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

the crazy train continues it's ride! 




*Willow Smith Named Chanel Ambassador to "Expand the Perceptions of Beauty"*



Is there anything those Smith kids can't do?   Just as her brother  blazed trails at Louis Vuitton by modeling for the brand's womenswear  line, 15-year-old Willow Smith just got honored with the title of "brand  ambassador" for none other than Chanel.
   Smith posted on her Instagram  on Tuesday, thanking "Karl Lagerfeld and the entire team at Chanel for  expanding the perceptions of 'beauty' by picking me to be the new Chanel  ambassador."
   And there should be no  doubt that Smith will add her own youthful take on beauty and fashion  to the brand, at least for as long as she's its face.



Chanel confirmed via  Twitter that Smith is their new girl, just after she appeared front row  with her mother at the brand's Paris runway show on Tuesday.
*"I feel like there is  so much creativity going on that I want to inject some of my ideas and  some of my energy into the brand," Willow said to Teen Vogue backstage  at the show, "because I feel like there's a lot of things that come  from youth nowadays that need to be expressed and amplified to the  world."*






Among those things to be "expressed and amplified to the world" is Smith's trendy, IDGAF, "teens today" look, which includes  a septum ring and blue eyeliner. It also includes her spiky, natural  hair  a notable feature considering Smith is the first woman of color  to be chosen as a Chanel ambassador in recent memory. 
   She has been open about challenging beauty norms,  especially those that value white beauty above all other examples. Smith  has always celebrated her hair in particular, from the viral "Whip My Hair" music video in 2010 to her 2015 conversation with _CR Fashion Book, _in which she told the magazine, "I just want to have dreads. I want to embrace my full self, as natural as I can be."


*We have no doubt Smith will do her best to embrace her full self in the context of Chanel. 





*https://www.yahoo.com/news/willow-smith-named-chanel-ambassador-163100002.html


----------



## Notorious Pink

Junkenpo said:


> Jada looks like she's channeling Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka.




YES!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I KNEW I'd seen that look before!


----------



## BadAzzBish

lanasyogamama said:


> They both look so pretentious and smug.  Yuck.


+1 They feeling themselves way too much!


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> Karl likes the young girls eh



Karl is a celebrity whore.  He will do anything for publicity.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

They are only kids


----------



## Sasha2012

They are one of Hollywood's most solid families.

And the Smith clan, including patriarch Will, his wife Jada and their daughter Willow, were yet again putting on a typically united front as they enjoyed a night at the theatre in NYC on Saturday night.

The 47-year-old actor looked stylish as he joined his stunning wife, 44, as well as Willow, 15, to see hit Broadway show Hamilton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughter-Willow-son-Trey-NYC.html#ixzz42puNFztZ


----------



## Junkenpo

I like Willow's jacket.  

Jada still rocking the Wonka hair, though. Will looks like he's helping a grandma cross the rode in that 2nd pic.


----------



## gillianna

Willow looks like a teenage Will.  She looks just like her dad with strong features.


----------



## gillianna

Willow looks like a teenage Will.  She looks just like her dad with strong features.
I think Jada's hair ages her.  Or maybe it is the plastic surgery?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Junkenpo said:


> I like Willow's jacket.
> 
> Jada still rocking the Wonka hair, though. Will looks like he's helping a grandma cross the rode in that 2nd pic.







gillianna said:


> Willow looks like a teenage Will.  She looks just like her dad with strong features.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

daaaaaaamn!!!  he went IN on them!!



*New York Post' Takedown of Jaden and Willow Smith Calls Teens "Brainless" and "Entitled"*




The _New York Post_ appears to believe that Will Smith and his wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, "raised some pretty terrible kids." Or at least _New York Post_ critic Kyle Smith seems to think so in his opinion piece, titled "Any reasonable parent would be ashamed of Will Smith's kids," in which he calls into question the parenting skills of the Smiths, for raising *two "spoiled, nuclear narcissists."


*
The title of the piece seems to imply that a "reasonable parent" is one  that subscribes to traditional parenting roles, or that there is  something inherently wrong with the way the Smiths have decided to raise  their children, despite the fact that the two siblings have found  success in their own endeavors (granted, having famous parents certainly  may have helped). Jaden Smith was announced as the new face of the Louis Vuitton's spring and summer collections in January  and in December 2015, Willow Smith released her debut album, _Ardipithecus. 


_
"We don't know for sure that Will and Jada Pinkett Smith are the most  horrible parents on Earth," Kyle Smith wrote in the scathing critique of  the Smith siblings. "But the case for that seems strong when you  consider their überentitled, brainless, self-adoring, twaddle-spewing  little munchkins." Overlooking the fact that the Smith siblings are not  even close to the worst examples  of celebrity offspring out there, Jaden and Willow Smith have both made  their own unique stamp on the world, in a way that is only harmful to  the status quo. 



Born into Hollywood royalty, the two siblings have frequently defied gender norms, set new standards in the fashion industry and  have accomplished much for a pair of teenagers. "I look at Jaden and I  see how he's part of a historical legacy of black men, especially in  entertainment, who've pushed the boundaries, sartorially and culturally,  of what it means to be a man in American society," Scott  Poulson-Bryant, author of _Hung: A Meditation on the Measure of Black Men in America__,_ told _Mic _in June_. _
"These  kids are nuclear narcissists," Smith continues. "The elder Smiths may  have boycotted the Oscars because they weren't nominated, but they  boycotted parenting because they couldn't be bothered to raise kids with  any grounding in reality." 
Despite  Kyle Smith's commentary on the inner workings of the Smith household,  Will and Jada Smith appear to be happy with their parenting choices.  "I'm not a conventional parent, which I take a lot of pride in," Jada  Pinkett Smith told _Us Weekly_.  "I don't just sit with Willow and go, 'Hey, this is what Mommy thinks.  Let me just bring in a little reality to validate what Mommy's been  talking to you about.'"








https://www.yahoo.com/style/york-post-takedown-jaden-willow-174400230.html


----------



## berrydiva

He told no lies.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> He told no lies.





not.even.one!!


----------



## bag-mania

It's nothing we haven't said here for the last couple of years. 

If Will and Jada weren't their parents nobody would give these kids a second look. I doubt they could be cast in a local high school play for all their "talent".


----------



## Brklynjuice87

black kids are always under extreme scrutiny.


----------



## Sasha2012

Brklynjuice87 said:


> black kids are always under extreme scrutiny.



More like entitled celebrity kids. Don't forget it was Will Smith himself who said just last year that he hadn't experience racism in Hollywood.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yes he did say that but i don't want to hear a white person telling me some black kids are entitled. It's rooted in jealousy and racism. Why don't he go write about how these rich white celebrity kids are doing all kinds of drugs and getting slaps on the wrist for it, hello Robert Downeys son or how they are getting endorsement deals for simply doing nothing. They are not out getting dui's and doing drugs. Who cares if they are a little weird they are not harming anyone


----------



## Singra

^  Those particular rich kids probably don't belong to famous enough parents or have a high enough media profile. 

Suri Cruise or any of the Jolie-Pitts are more in the same category as the Smith kids. I guarantee you that if (or when) any of those children started their own social media pages or entered the entertainment/fashion world the sharks will be circling for a bite. I'd like to see what happens if/when Shiloh Jolie-Pitt comes out as transgender... although by that time perhaps things will be different.  

It's a simple formula, the bigger your social media footprint (good or bad) and the more you court the media (good or bad) and the higher the profile of the parent celeb the bigger the potential backlash. If you're a mega star or the child of a mega star you better be helping a thousand drowning orphans for every press interview you do especially if your primary revenue stream is fashion and social media. 

Which is why I don't understand the Smiths for having encouraged and enabled their children to work at such a high level of public scrutiny so early on in their lives. They either know something everyone else doesn't or they're raging narcissists. 


But I completely agree that they're harmless and that the press should ease up on them, it's easy to forget they're only 15 and 17 years old. I had thought the Smith kids were older, they seem older and also oddly younger at the same time. Under all the fancy cars with suicide doors, questionable friends, mega mansions, frown lines, fashion choices, scientology, heady twitter pronouncements, airy fairy interpretations of reality they seem like good people... so yeah who gives a sh*t.


----------



## gillianna

When you have rich kids who turn their back on education with their parents standing behind this and giving them all the freedom and money they need to live very comfortable lives without having to work for anything what contribution can they make to society.  Thinking their minds are so advanced and talking crazy.  If all these celebrity kids had to stay in school and go to a college and work I doubt many could graduate.  I guess it is easy to have things handed to you because of your famous parents and perhaps their friends helping too.  If both these kids were not Will's children and just a nobody would they have modeling jobs?  Would people even take a second look at them?  The press has stated in articles about their ties to Scientology which thinks kids are capable of making all their own decisions so if you as parents raise you children this way you will end up with spoiled children who think the world revolves around themselves.  Hollywood is all about wealth, fame, being seen and flaunting your materialistic goods.


----------



## berrydiva

I think the biggest reason Will and Jada get heat over their kids is because they grew up in Philly and B'more, respectively. Will and Jada have common sense/street sense/whatever you want to call it and folks seem to intuitively expect them to pass that on to their kids. It seems hard for people to accept that they are choosing a different method for their kids based on how they were raised. Either way, their kids, while spoiled, are harmless.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love this selfie...

*******************************************************************************​*
*Will Smith shares epic selfie of Collateral Beauty cast as he joins A-list co-stars Helen Mirren and Kate Winslet for behind-the-scenes snap*

They've been filming new drama _Collateral Beauty_ non-stop for weeks in New York City.
And the cast of the upcoming David Frankel-directed flick have clearly grown incredibly close, posing for a fun-filled snap of themselves goofing around on set.
Will Smith shared a cute selfie of himself posing with his famous co-stars including Kate Winslet and Dame Helen Mirren.







*The Collateral Beauty cast recreated the famous Oscars selfie as they larked around behind the scenes while filming the upcoming David Frankel-directed drama. (Left to right) Kate Winslet, Will Smith, Edward Norton, Naomie Harris (front row) and Helen Mirren, Keira Knightley, Jacob Latimore and Michael Peña (back row) posed for a picture together.*


----------



## Sasha2012

His breakout role in his earlier career was in the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. 

But Will Smith, 47, was hailed a champion of diversity when he attended the MTV Movie Awards in LA on Saturday.

Joined by his lookalike son Jaden, the actor received the Generation Award in honour of his dazzling career, which includes Independence Day, Men In Black and I Am Legend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-honoured-MTV-Movie-Awards.html#ixzz45SO04wBU


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> His breakout role in his earlier career was in the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.
> 
> But Will Smith, 47, was hailed a champion of diversity when he attended the MTV Movie Awards in LA on Saturday.
> 
> Joined by his lookalike son Jaden, the actor received the Generation Award in honour of his dazzling career, which includes Independence Day, Men In Black and I Am Legend.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-honoured-MTV-Movie-Awards.html#ixzz45SO04wBU






did this person NOT see his other look alike son Trey sitting by him! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tivo

Halle Berry is 50, ya'll. Halle Berry is 50.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> Halle Berry is 50, ya'll. Halle Berry is 50.




She looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith made a welcome and especially stylish return to the red carpet on Tuesday evening.

The Gotham actress turned super-sexy cowgirl as she slipped into some form-flattering brown suede co-ords for her solo appearance at CinemaCon in Las Vegas.

Jada, 44, showcased her supremely slender legs in a pair of thigh-skimming shorts which she matched with a co-ordinating military-style blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shorts-CinemaCon-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz45lg8LtA0


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate what she's done to her face.


----------



## morgan20

Yes her face is tooooooo tight! But her legs are fabulous


----------



## Bag*Snob

What is with the Mohawk on the back of the shoes?


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hate what she's done to her face.


I agree. Those cheeks look soooo painful!


----------



## bag-mania

Her face is starting to look like a mask in some photos. In the first shot she looks like the cowardly lion from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## gillianna

Halle looks 10-15 years younger than Jada.  The plastic surgery is really messing up Jadas face in a bad way.


----------



## Tivo

gillianna said:


> Halle looks 10-15 years younger than Jada.  The plastic surgery is really messing up Jadas face in a bad way.


I was just thinking this. Halle still looks soft. Jada's face looks like concrete.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Halle looks 10-15 years younger than Jada.  The plastic surgery is really messing up Jadas face in a bad way.



10-15 years?! That's a stretch.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> 10-15 years?! That's a stretch.




i was about to say come on now! :giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

Anyone else notice Christina Applegate's botoxed face next to Jada in the black dress? They're the same age both born in 1971.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bag-mania said:


> In the first shot she looks like the cowardly lion from the Wizard of Oz.




:lolots:


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Anyone else notice Christina Applegate's botoxed face next to Jada in the black dress? They're the same age both born in 1971.


she has that surprised look with the wide open eyes


----------



## Sasha2012

They met 20 years ago on the set of The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air where his character was loosely based on his own charming and mischievous traits.

So it's no wonder Will Smith, 47, was still a kid at heart as he attended the White House Correspondents' Dinner with his wife Jada Pinkett Smith in Washington, DC.

As he took to the red carpet at the star-studded black tie affair, the comedian used the opportunity to take a selfie as he attended with Jada who looked stunning in a long purple gown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tt-stuns-shiny-purple-gown.html#ixzz47RSamrse


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada who was best friends with Tupac wrote this post on Facebook today following the news that Tupac's mother Afeni Shakure has passed away.


----------



## Sasha2012

It won't be long until Mother's Day is here.   

But the stars got an early start to the celebrations by honouring their moms at VH1's Dear Mama Mother's Day Special in New York City on Tuesday.

Will Smith and his family were among the celebrities, with the 47-year-old actor proudly arriving with his gorgeous wife Jada Pinkett Smith, 44, children Willow, 15, Jaden, 17, and his son from his first marriage to actress Sheree Zampino, Trey Smith, 23.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-VH1-Mother-s-Day-special.html#ixzz47f8zQiju


----------



## bag-princess

even itty bitty titties need a bra sometimes!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Everyone looks like a struggling try-hard hot mess, except for Will and Trey.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Everyone looks like a struggling try-hard hot mess, except for Will and Trey.



^the whole family try so hard to be different and deep but they all look stupid. Jada permanently jacked up her face


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Everyone looks like a struggling try-hard hot mess, except for Will and Trey.



Word.


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Everyone looks like a struggling try-hard hot mess, except for Will and Trey.





ITA!!!!  i wonder how trey fits in with them sometimes - he seems so normal!


----------



## mkr

I used to love Jada.  Am I wrong or has she kinda turned into a little beotch as she got older?


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a persistent style winner. 

And Jada Pinkett Smith continued to show off her fantastic fashion sense as she arrived at The Tonight Show With Jimmy Fallon in New York City on Wednesday.

The Gotham star showed off her toned legs in a short, feathered skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-sexy-LBD-steps-New-York.html#ixzz48SeJ1Rss


----------



## Wildflower22

I must be ill. There is everything wrong with that feather skirt outfit yet I love everything about it [emoji15] Why???? I'll come back on this thread tomorrow and take another look and probably my mind will change.


----------



## redney

Photoshop in those outdoor pics? Weird black line tracing her legs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wildflower22 said:


> I must be ill. There is everything wrong with that feather skirt outfit yet I love everything about it [emoji15] Why???? I'll come back on this thread tomorrow and take another look and probably my mind will change.




You're not alone. At first glance I was like NO and then I was totally into it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith put on quite the sartorial display on Tuesday as she stepped out in a matching stylish outfit.

The 44-year-old actress was seen leaving Nobu in Malibu having just indulged in some sushi.

She put her pins on display as she wore a pair of harem-esque cropped trousers, a white top and a matching boyfriend blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otone-ensemble-leaves-Nobu.html#ixzz49A6Ctsdf


----------



## Brklynjuice87

she use to be so pretty


----------



## White Orchid

I don't understand those pants but I like the shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/sto...lennox-lewis-among-pallbearers-funeral-060616

*Will Smith and Lennox Lewis among pallbearers for Muhammad Ali funeral*

Former world heavyweight champion Lennox Lewis and actor Will Smith will be among eight pallbearers for Muhammad Ali's funeral this week in Louisville.

Smith portrayed Ali in the 2001 movie "Ali," and was nominated for an Oscar for his performance.

Lewis, who was the last undisputed heavyweight champ, expressed his sorrow when he heard of Ali's death.

"Words cannot begin to describe the loss we all face in the passing of one of the greatest citizens this world has ever known," Lewis wrote on his official website last Saturday. "Boxing has lost its greatest ambassador and the world has lost one of its greatest voices."

Jerry Ellis, the brother of Ali's sparring partner Jimmy Ellis, will join some friends and relatives of Ali as pallbearers for the service, which is set for 2 p.m. Friday.

Ali died at the age of 74 last Friday in Arizona.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's a dead ringer for Deadshot.

Will Smith was joined by his lookalike son Jaden on the red carpet for the world premiere of Suicide Squad in New York on Monday.

The 47-year-old looked sharp in a charcoal suit, with a lighter grey shirt and tie, finishing in gleaming brown shoes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ad-world-premiere-New-York.html#ixzz4G9zDc5Tw


----------



## bag-princess

oh man - i didn't think anyone could dress worse than Jaden...........then i saw Jared Leto's outfit and shoes!


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> she use to be so pretty



i agree......then she started all that messing around with her face!  smh



White Orchid said:


> I don't understand those pants but I like the shoes.



those pants are hideous!!!!  all that sagging in the front makes it looks like she is wearing someone else's clothes that she tried to make fit her! 
i wonder how much she paid for that mess!!   just proves that sometimes even a gorgeous bag will not distract from that kind of bad outfit.


----------



## mkr

I wonder how much Jaden paid for that hair....


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I wonder how much Jaden paid for that hair....


Huh? His hair has been loc'd for years now. I assume free. Lol.


----------



## ranihrvn

oh my god jaden...
rewatching will-jaden movies, and i always thought he has a talent to be like his father
but then puberty happen


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had such high hopes for Suicide Squad but these reviews, man  They're dragging this film like they dragged Fantasic Four and they draaaaaaged Fantastic Four. Shame.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I had such high hopes for Suicide Squad but these reviews, man  They're dragging this film like they dragged Fantasic Four and they draaaaaaged Fantastic Four. Shame.


I'm honestly not surprised


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I'm honestly not surprised



Neither am I. I had a feeling the movie would take a turn when they started doing reshoots. Early reviewers felt the film was too dark *eyeroll*


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Neither am I. I had a feeling the movie would take a turn when they started doing reshoots. Early reviewers felt the film was too dark *eyeroll*


Steups... too dark.. 
It just looked like a try-hard mess of a  movie. And all the theatrics Jordan Catalano was pulling was just too much.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I had such high hopes for Suicide Squad but these reviews, man  They're dragging this film like they dragged Fantasic Four and they draaaaaaged Fantastic Four. Shame.


That's disappointing to hear. I purposely stayed away from reviews/trailers/clips so that I could enjoy it untainted. Just saw the trailer for Justice League and it looks bad too.


----------



## simone72

bag-princess said:


> oh man - i didn't think anyone could dress worse than Jaden...........then i saw Jared Leto's outfit and shoes!


Lol I agree!!


----------



## mkr

Jared Leto has been dressing crazy for ages.  I didn't think he ever had much of a career.  Then bam he goes out and wins an Oscar.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her superstar husband recently revealed they had underwent couples therapy to save their marriage.

And perhaps Jada Pinkett Smith was not pleased at his oversharing after she was spotted looking stern at an airport in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The Matrix star did not seem in the brightest of moods as she headed out after jetting into the bustling LAX.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-underwent-couples-therapy.html#ixzz4IR5pyUgR


----------



## Vienna

tweegy said:


> Steups... too dark..
> It just looked like a try-hard mess of a  movie. And all the theatrics Jordan Catalano was pulling was just too much.



He was the best at playing Jordan Catalano! Then it all went downhill from there until he won the Oscar.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Her superstar husband recently revealed they had underwent couples therapy to save their marriage.
> 
> And perhaps Jada Pinkett Smith was not pleased at his oversharing after she was spotted looking stern at an airport in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The Matrix star did not seem in the brightest of moods as she headed out after jetting into the bustling LAX.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-underwent-couples-therapy.html#ixzz4IR5pyUgR




LMAO they are really reaching!! She doesn't look upset at all to me let alone stern!! She looks happy with her new weave!


----------



## bag-princess

*Jada Pinkett Smith's Mom, Adrienne Banfield-Jones, Ties The Knot At 63*

*Adrienne Banfield-Jones, the mother of Jada Pinkett Smith, just recently tied the knot, and she did so with her daughter and son-in-law, Will Smith, by her side. The 63-year-old, known for her killer abs and ageless beauty, said “I do” recently, and did so looking absolutely flawless in a gown from BERTA Bridal. There’s not much information out yet about her new Mr., but based on the image of her on her wedding day, she definitely seems happy with him. This is Jones’s fourth time down the aisle. She reportedly married Pinkett’s father, Robsol Pinkett Jr. when she was 17, married lawyer Warren Brown at 27, and Paul Jones at 44. During her last wedding to Jones, Will and Jada were by her side again
with Pinkett holding maid of honor duties. That ceremony was a lavish one in Maryland with 125 guests there to support Jones. Speaking on that day in 1998, Jones told People it was her daughter who encouraged her to go all out.

“Jada said, ‘Look, if you’re going to do it, just do it,'” she said. “‘Go ahead and treat yourself.’ I went for it.”

This time around, it looks like Jones kept things intimate, but she still had her BFF, her daughter, by her side. Congratulations to the beautiful pair! It’s never too late to find love — and to look half your age when you do.


http://madamenoire.com/715684/jada-pinkett-smith-mom-wedding/
*


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> LMAO they are really reaching!! She doesn't look upset at all to me let alone stern!! She looks happy with her new weave!


She always looks happy when she sees the cameras come for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her son is known for his individuality.

So it comes as no wonder Jaden gave his mother Jada Pinkett Smith a rather unconventional present.

The proud mother took to her Twitter on Tuesday to show off the shiny gold 'grillz' she had received for her 45th birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gifted-Jaden-45th-birthday.html#ixzz4LKJJGove 








A sweet Facebook post Jada posted on the 20th Anniversary of Tupac's passing.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She is so so obsessed with tupac. I know they were friends but man


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is so so obsessed with tupac. I know they were friends but man




i think obsessed is a little too much reaching!  she only talks about him when someone asks of if something happens related to him - as she said the anniversay of his death! 
i don't care how many years pass you never forget someone that you deeply cared about and was violently murdered in their prime.  this is the only thing i admire her for - she has never forgotten tupac and their relationship!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> i think obsessed is a little too much reaching!  she only talks about him when someone asks of if something happens related to him - as she said the anniversay of his death!
> i don't care how many years pass you never forget someone that you deeply cared about and was violently murdered in their prime.  this is the only thing i admire her for - she has never forgotten tupac and their relationship!



Ok you are entitled to your opinion and I am to mine. I forgot they were close so I can see why she always mentions him I guess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her son is known for his individuality.
> ]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bag-princess said:


> oh man - i didn't think anyone could dress worse than Jaden...........then i saw Jared Leto's outfit and shoes!


I had the exact same thought.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She's 45? I thought she was around 55! It's better for women to have a little bit of fat in their faces when they are older because it simply makes them look younger.


----------



## Deco

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She's 45? I thought she was around 55! It's better for women to have a little bit of fat in their faces when they are older because it simply makes them look younger.


That was her thinking too when she blew up her cheeks.  To very sad effect.


----------



## Sasha2012

In August he admitted that he and his wife had attended marriage counseling to bring their relationship back from the brink.

And on Saturday afternoon Will Smith and Jada looked happier than ever as they were all smiles while leaving Soho House in Malibu.

Looking relaxed and content, the 48-year-old actor cut a casual figure in a long sleeve, yellow and grey top as he waited for a valet to retrieve the family car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nding-afternoon-Soho-House.html#ixzz4NI3iYGLV


----------



## bag-mania

Funny, I don't know what the Daily Mail writer is seeing. Will looks happy but he's nowhere near his wife in those photos. Jada doesn't look particularly happy in any of them and she's not near Will either.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are one of Hollywood's golden families.

And the Smith clan, complete with Will and Jada Pinkett Smith, kids Willow and Jaden, and Will's son Trey looked every inch the power family as they stormed the red carpet at the Environmental Media Association Awards in LA on Saturday night.

The 48-year-old Suicide Squad star looked dashing as he debuted his thick new moustache while his stunning wife looked slick in a white suit as they led their trendy kids along the star-studded red carpet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...udded-environmental-awards.html#ixzz4Ny54oedF


----------



## V0N1B2

Well Trey certainly looks polished and handsome.
I can't say the same for Tweedledee and Tweedledum there in the middle.


----------



## berrydiva

Will and Jada looks nice. I have nothing else.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Will and Jada looks nice. I have nothing else.



Jada has aged herself like milk.


----------



## White Orchid

They don't scream loving married couple to me.  I like her suit.


----------



## mkr

Is it my imagination or does Jada have this "I'm Hollywood royalty dahling"  look about her lately?


----------



## bag-mania

Trey and Willow look nice. Jaden has his usual blank, detached from reality expression, while wearing ugly clothes. Will is the consummate professional, he'll look happy whether he's feeling it or not. And Jada, well her botoxed face can't seem to make any other expression anymore.


----------



## justthefacts

V0N1B2 said:


> Well Trey certainly looks polished and handsome.
> I can't say the same for Tweedledee and Tweedledum there in the middle.



Clearly, Jada is the weak link when it comes to the looks of the children.  [emoji23][emoji15][emoji23]


----------



## Singra

The bookends in that family shot look pretty good but I also think Willow looks good... except for the shoes, don't know what happened there.


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Jada has aged herself like milk.


It is her Bishy attitude, it shows.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They all look a mess.


----------



## Deco

I don't really call a moustache thick unless it looks like this.



or this.


----------



## White Orchid

Tom Selleck is in my opinion one of the few men who can pull off a mo and still look sexy.  Granted, still a bit porn star-esque but he still looks good.  Thanks for the eye candy, Deco 


Decophile said:


> I don't really call a moustache thick unless it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> or this.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Tom Selleck is in my opinion one of the few men who can pull off a mo and still look sexy.  Granted, still a bit porn star-esque but he still looks good.  Thanks for the eye candy, Deco


At his prime, Tom was priiiiiiiiiiiiime .  I'm glad the next photo didn't throw a bucket of ice on your retro Tom Selleck glow.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Jada has aged herself like milk.


Honestly, I couldn't look at their face because Will's teeth and moustache were making me uncomfortable.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> At his prime, Tom was priiiiiiiiiiiiime .  I'm glad the next photo didn't throw a bucket of ice on your retro Tom Selleck glow.


Ummm....exsqueeze me...how do we not mention Burt Reynolds???????!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Funny, I don't know what the Daily Mail writer is seeing. Will looks happy but he's nowhere near his wife in those photos. Jada doesn't look particularly happy in any of them and she's not near Will either.



The Daily Fail is always trying to make fetch happen!! Their articles are fan fiction and always sound like foolishness!


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Ummm....exsqueeze me...how do we not mention Burt Reynolds???????!!!!!


How could I forget?




Even without the 'stache, he was quite the yummy-cakes.  Looks like young Brando here.





OK, no more thread derailment, I promise!  BTT, I remember watching Will as Fresh Prince.  Good for him that his career just kept going and going and going.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their family is known for its close bond.

And Willow Smith and her mum Jada were never far from each other's side as they attended the Chanel Collection des Metiers d'Art 2016/17: Paris Cosmopolite on Tuesday.

The pair dressed in similar black ensembles as they both put their best fashion foot forward inside the Ritz Paris.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mbles-Chanel-fashion-Paris.html#ixzz4SDs5CeEt


----------



## bag-princess

no.   but they tried it.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

At least Willow took a break from one of her kooky outfits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Willow's makeup looks pretty.


----------



## mkr

Jada looks p!ssed all the time now.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith and teen daughter Willow hit the beach in Hawaii during a family vacation Wednesday.

The pair showed off their fitness as they jogged on the sand in bikinis.

Jada, 45, rocked a tiny white and gold two-piece while Willow, 16, opted for a colorful patterned one.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-bodies-Hawaiian-getaway.html#ixzz4VUKgAuEY


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks good....let me put this burrito bowl down. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her body looks great but I hate what she's done to her face.


----------



## bag-princess

have they ever shown their house in hawaii??  that is what i would like to see!!


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Her body looks good....let me put this burrito bowl down. lol


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> They don't scream loving married couple to me. * I like her suit*.



So do I.  My niece is getting married this fall & I would love to find something like this to wear to the wedding.  I don't do dresses anymore.


----------



## cdtracing

OMG!!!  Jada actually smiled in one of the surfing pictures!!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!  Jada actually smiled in one of the surfing pictures!!


Well, she tried to smile.  Her botox/fillers will only let her lips move so far.
But it's good to know she does smile.


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe she's happy because Will isn't there.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-hes-failed-in-bizarre-instagram-post-w461048

*Jaden Smith Says He’s ‘Failed’ His Dad, Is Moving Out of L.A. in Rambling Instagram Live Video*

Jaden Smith has a lot on his mind. The 18-year-old _Karate Kid_ star took to Instagram live on Wednesday, January 11, to share a few thoughts with his followers in a rant about having to tell his father, Will Smith, he’d failed, and saying he was moving out of L.A.

In the clip, Smith appears to be sitting in a car at the DMV when he allows his thoughts on the DMV, creativity and social media to tumble forth unfiltered. “It’s going to be so funny to tell my dad that I failed straight up,” he says, possibly referring to telling his actor father about his driver’s license test. Someone off-camera assures him he didn’t fail.

The actor and model then says he is planning to leave Los Angeles. “Everybody follow your heart, you know what I’m saying?” Smith continues. “Do exactly what you want to do, be the you that you want to be. I’m about to move out of L.A. There’s a lot of bad things here. Create the life you want for yourself. Don’t try to be somebody else.”

The outspoken teen then criticizes what he sees as a lack of opportunity for young people to express their creativity. “It’s hard these days to really create the life you want for yourself because there’s nobody really here that’s, like, supporting the youth or the youth’s creativity.”

Smith then muses about his frustration with society’s skewed priorities. “What is Instagram live?” he asks rhetorically. “Why aren’t scientists Instagram live-ing? Why am I? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing to cure cancer right now? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing about peace right now? This makes no sense. Nothing about this life makes any sense.”

Will and Jada Pinkett Smith’s oldest son then expands his thoughts to a larger world view. “Why aren’t we Instagram live-ing about saving people’s lives? You know? Sitting here on Instagram, sitting here being distracted by everything … And we’re not even focusing on our own lives,” he says. “We Instagram live to escape. We go on people’s Instagram lives to escape so we don’t have to focus, so we don’t have to think about the fact that nobody wants to support our creative endeavors and nobody wants to help us be creative. Nobody wants to give us the support system to make something that’s actually better for the world.”


----------



## V0N1B2

This chiiile....


----------



## mkr




----------



## HauteMama

Entitlement and possibly drugs.


----------



## bag-princess

HauteMama said:


> Entitlement and possibly drugs.




ITA  once again I wonder WTF is he talking about!  All the opportunities that are handed to him and now he is crying about no support system!  I wouldn't be surprised if he failed a test. He probably thought all he had to do was show up!


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> Smith then muses about his frustration with society’s skewed priorities. “What is Instagram live?” he asks rhetorically. “Why aren’t scientists Instagram live-ing? Why am I? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing to cure cancer right now? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing about peace right now? This makes no sense. Nothing about this life makes any sense.”



I notice he doesn't say he plans to do anything to contribute to society. No, it's much easier to just sit back and complain about what he thinks other people should be doing.

Who are the Smiths paying to make sure their kids get regular coverage? Nothing else could explain why any media time and resources are wasted on Jaden's moronic musings.


----------



## Deco

I thought he meant an existential failure.  Driver's test?  Bye.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> I notice he doesn't say he plans to do anything to contribute to society. No, it's much easier to just sit back and complain about what he thinks other people should be doing.
> 
> Who are the Smiths paying to make sure their kids get regular coverage? Nothing else could explain why any media time and resources are wasted on Jaden's moronic musings.


Unfortch I was only able to "LIKE" this once.


----------



## Singra

I swear social media will be the downfall of civilization. 


He's still young, show me someone in their late teens/early twenties who isn't in a self involved spiral and there are downsides to privilege... I have a bit of a soft spot for him after seeing a behind the scenes short of him and his dad, Will Smith means well but he has a very dominating personality... It's all very well to bring up your kids in fancy, new age kind of way but if there's too much of a gap between that and reality it can be destructive.


----------



## berrydiva

“Why aren’t scientists Instagram live-ing? Why am I? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing to cure cancer right now?"

Because they're looking for a cure to cancer and not dicking around on IG. This kid....lol. He has no purpose in life. Wonder why he stopped acting. I wouldn't be surprised if he committed suicide one day, he's so lost.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> “Why aren’t scientists Instagram live-ing? Why am I? Why aren’t people Instagram live-ing to cure cancer right now?"
> 
> Because they're looking for a cure to cancer and not dicking around on IG. This kid....lol. He has no purpose in life*. Wonder why he stopped acting.* I wouldn't be surprised if he committed suicide one day, he's so lost.




daddy can't get any roles for him.


----------



## Jayne1

Is he in school?  He should be concentrating on getting an A on his essays.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Is he in school?  He should be concentrating on getting an A on his essays.




neither of them are!  i think the only time they were in some type of school outside of the home (home schooled by jada) was when will and jada had that scientology school - New Village Leasership Academy. other than that they love to talk about how they are "students of the world"!


----------



## bag-mania

Jaden does have his big modeling contract. That's much easier than acting. He doesn't have to remember lines, he just has to stand there wearing ugly clothes with a bland expression on his face. It's like his normal life only he gets paid for it!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> daddy can't get any roles for him.


It's sad because he was actually good in The Karate Kid remake.


----------



## mkr

Someone needs to drop him off on the south side of Chicago for a couple hours.  He needs a real dose of live-ing.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> It's sad because he was actually good in The Karate Kid remake.



He has/had a role in a Netflix show last summer and he was wooden as heck, even though he was basically playing himself... in the 70s


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> *Someone needs to drop him off on the south side of Chicago for a couple hours.*  He needs a real dose of live-ing.




he definitely ain't no "fresh prince of bel-air" like his daddy was!     jaden has no street smarts and knows nothing about that kind of life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He didn't fail his father his father failed him. What can you expect when you don't even send your son to school and just let him parade for the press that eats up his his bs and feeds his ego. How's he ever going to make it on his own?


----------



## mkr

I kinda thought they raised their children fairly well.  I have no evidence of it, I just thought since Will had a sh!tty life he'd be a proper father.


----------



## Singra

A lot of kids of super rich and famous parents struggle to find their way... it's a princess problem for sure but it doesn't make it any less difficult.

Also if you haven't prepared your child or given them practical real world skills you haven't really helped them. Quantum physics is all very nice if you can actually understand and apply the mathematics it entails.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Did anyone read their (jaden & willow) interview in The NY Times a year or so back? It's truly entertaining & ridiculous. They talk all about how they don't read books, because they would rather just write them & on and on.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> Did anyone read their (jaden & willow) interview in The NY Times a year or so back? It's truly entertaining & ridiculous. They talk all about how they don't read books, because they would rather just write them & on and on.




yes i saw that gobbly gook!!   they did not have to tell anyone they don't read books - even though jaden is often seen carrying one around.  it's obvious they don't

i don't understand how will and jada funded that school and yet let their own kids get away with not having a proper education.  a couple years ago she said she did not know how to multipy!  and i would bet big money she still doesn't!


----------



## Sasha2012

No points for guessing if Jada Pinkett Smith is Team Johnny or Team Amber.

The 45-year-old handed out the biggest gong of the night during Wednesday's People's Choice Awards.

Announcing the winner of the Favourite Movie Icon Award, she declared:  The one and only - and one of my personal favourites - Johnny Depp.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Depp-pose-People-s-Choice.html#ixzz4WBqrpJDo


----------



## mkr

Jada looks a little too happy.


----------



## bag-princess

stars can be fans too!  and she did say her "personal favorite"  so is just beside herself to be near johnny!  he is one of my top 5 favorites too. 
maybe she is hopng for a role in his next movie!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith once said she liked her body not because it looked good, but because it was strong.

And it's clear the 45-year-old Gotham actress still is fond of her muscle tone because last week the wife of Will Smith looked very toned as she splashed around in the surf in Hawaii.

Wearing a skimpy string bikini, the mother of two showed a lot of skin and appeared to be completely flawless.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teeny-leopard-print-bikini.html#ixzz4Ytxcf46L


----------



## White Orchid

She has a great butt and great tone all round but her torso bothers me.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith once said she liked her body not because it looked good, but because it was strong.
> 
> And it's clear the 45-year-old Gotham actress still is fond of her muscle tone because last week the wife of Will Smith looked very toned as she splashed around in the surf in Hawaii.
> 
> Wearing a skimpy string bikini, the mother of two showed a lot of skin and appeared to be completely flawless.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teeny-leopard-print-bikini.html#ixzz4Ytxcf46L


can't find any fault with that body....she even seems to have her original boobs


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> She has a great butt and great tone all round but her torso bothers me.


I'll admit she doesn't have much of a waistline but she makes up for it with the flat belly and all that muscle tone


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the proud parent of two teenage kids; Jaden, 18, and Willow Smith, 16.

But Jada Pinkett Smith passed for a woman half her age as she flaunted her youthful good looks as she joined her mother, Adrienne Banfield-Jones, for a shopping spree in Malibu, California, on Sunday morning.

The actress, 45, radiated an age-defying vibe as she paraded her killer abs in a black crop top and distressed 'mom jeans'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-killer-abs-tiny-crop-top.html#ixzz4cY6Qgg5W


----------



## redney

Her mom looks good too.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't believe she's 45 and her mom looks incredible.


----------



## bag-princess

well.............what else are they going to talk about with her?   she's not exactly that in demand for tv or movies.  so yea.
i love how people seem so shocked and in awe of a black woman's ability to look amazing at 45!


----------



## Lounorada

They both look fantastic.


----------



## Sasha2012

The internet went into meltdown as The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air cast reunited for the first time in two decades.

And show star Will Smith, 48, continued to feed the frenzy as he shared more snaps from the lunch date in Malibu.

Taking to Facebook on Wednesday, he shared a selfie from the outing, which he sweetly captioned: 'Lunch with my BFF's... I missed my Uncle Phil today'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ited-Fresh-Prince-Air-cast.html#ixzz4cipOOfy2


----------



## lanasyogamama

I loved that show


----------



## Singra

I loved this show as a child. Uncle Phil was my favorite, I loved his relationship with Will... it's a bummer James Avery isn't around any more


----------



## knasarae

Someone mentioned in my timeline Janet Hubert had some choice words to say about it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

knasarae said:


> Someone mentioned in my timeline Janet Hubert had some choice words to say about it.



I was sure she had something to say. I can't believe she's still that resentful 27 years later.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Someone mentioned in my timeline Janet Hubert had some choice words to say about it.


I'm sure she did....she will never let it go.


----------



## Sasha2012

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was sure she had something to say. I can't believe she's still that resentful 27 years later.


To be that bitter there must be a reason we are not aware of.

Her Facebook post:

I know the media h*e Alphonso Ribero has posted his so called reunion photo. Folks keep telling me about it. He was always the a** wipe for Will. There will never be a true reunion of the Fresh Prince. I have no interest in seeing any of these people on that kind of level.
I am not offended in the least, by this photo... it was an event for Karen's charity. It does however prompt me to take some meetings in Hollywood to pitch my memoir PERFECTION IS NOT A SITCOM MOM, and tell of the behind the scenes story before I leave this earth.


----------



## berrydiva

She needs to move on. This level of bitter is sad....I feel like she thinks about it everyday.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> To be that bitter there must be a reason we are not aware of.



She has been ranting the whole 27 years about how much she despises Will Smith. I thought everyone was aware of her reasons by now.


----------



## Tivo

We all get done wrong at some point in life. Attitude makes the difference in how we move beyond it. 
Janet obviously had a bad attitude...and still seems to. It's kept her stuck while everyone else has moved on.


----------



## bag-princess

"she needs to either piss or get off the pot" - as my grandmother used to say!  she keeps hinting at some great scandal/secret but never does a thing!!  #girlbye
if she has something to say be woman enough to back it up!!

--------------------------------------------------


*FRESH PRINCE STAR THREATENS TO TELL BEHIND THE SCENE STORY*


he Internet may have had the feels about the _Fresh Prince of Bel-Air_ reunion, but Aunt Viv did not.

Janet Hubert — the original Aunt Viv on the series that made Will Smith a superstar — took to Facebook to criticize the recent reunion of her one-time castmates, which was documented in photos posted to social media by Smith, Alfonso Ribeiro, and Tatyana Ali — and was also attended by Karyn Parsons, Joseph Marcell, and Hubert’s replacement, Daphne Reid. Now, remember that Hubert was fired from the show 24 years ago as you read her reaction.

“I know the media hoe Alphonso Ribero [sic] has posted his so called reunion photo,” Hubert, 61, wrote. “Folks keep telling me about it.” Things escalated quickly, with the actress writing, “[Ribeiro] was always the ass wipe for Will. There will never be a true reunion of the Fresh Prince. I have no interest in seeing any of these people on that kind of level.”


She didn’t stop there, adding, “I am not offended in the least, by this photo… it was an event for Karen’s charity. It does however prompt me to take some meetings in Hollywood to pitch my memoir PERFECTION IS NOT A SITCOM MOM, and tell of the behind the scenes story before I leave this earth.” Well, then.

Ribeiro shared a photo of the gang back together again — and looking great — on Monday, writing, “Always amazing to spend an afternoon with my Fresh Prince family. Wishing that James Avery was still with us to make this complete.” Avery, who played Uncle Phil, died in 2013.


The reunion participants have not responded to Hubert’s slam — and don’t expect things to heat up. After Smith initially bashed Hubert in the press right after she was fired from the sitcom (he said she brought her problems to work and wanted to be the star of the show), he has changed his strategy. Last year, he went so far as to praise Hubert as “brilliant,” despite her continuously mean public comments about him.

In January 2016 — after Smith and his wife, Jada, boycotted the Oscars because of a lack of diversity — Hubert made a four-minute YouTube video (which she has since deleted) criticizing them (Jada, for the most part). She went on to tell a story of when she was on _FPOBA_ and said she asked Will to help the rest of the cast “get a little raise,” assuming his influence would help. She claimed Smith left them in the cold and said, “My deal is my deal, and y’alls deal is y’alls deal.”


In February, Smith was asked during a BBC Radio interview to name the better Aunt Viv, and he wasn’t taking the bait. He replied, “Both of the Aunt Vivs were really, really fantastic. I think when you make a show, anytime you make a change, it’s going to be excruciating and painful. I think that Janet Hubert Whitten brought a really powerful dignity to the show.” He went on to call her “brilliant,” adding, “I think as an artist, there’s so many things that she does: She sings, she dances; she’s, like, a really powerful artist. So I loved what she brought to _The Fresh Prince_.”




https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/jan...rince-reunion-to-put-it-mildly-194520161.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> She needs to move on. This level of bitter is sad....I feel like she thinks about it everyday.



Yup. At this point she's just beefing with herself. She really needs to let it go.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She really was incredibly talented and to be honest I liked her better as Aunt Viv so it was probably her attitude that got her replaced. All of the other characters on the show went on to do great things if she would've let it go & moved on she could've been more successful. She definitely had the talent. I don't think she has any revealing secret. If she did she would've told it already by now.


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She really was incredibly talented *and to be honest I liked her better as Aunt Viv *so it was probably her attitude that got her replaced. All of the other characters on the show went on to do great things if she would've let it go & moved on she could've been more successful. She definitely had the talent. I don't think she has any revealing secret. If she did she would've told it already by now.




so did i!  like i said - piss or get off the pot!   i don't think she has anything big to reveal either at this point.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> so did i!  like i said - piss or get off the pot!   i don't think she has anything big to reveal either at this point.



Even if she did reveal something big, who would give a damn? It the Fresh Prince for heavens' sake. I haven't given that show a thought in many years.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Even if she did reveal something big, who would give a damn? It the Fresh Prince for heavens' sake. I haven't given that show a thought in many years.




you may not have but it is still a very popular show!  my guys love watching the reruns - even my husband loves to watch it light night/early morning if not on Nick at Nite some other cable channel.  i love the Tom Jones episodes with Carlton!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Even if she did reveal something big, who would give a damn? It the Fresh Prince for heavens' sake. I haven't given that show a thought in many years.


It's still quite popular in syndication.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> It's still quite popular in syndication.



Oh I know it is. I don't think about Seinfeld or Friends or really any 90s shows and wouldn't care if one of those actors carried a grudge either. After all these years Janet is only hurting herself by holding on to it. The people she resents clearly don't care.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> It's still quite popular in syndication.



it comes on at least two different channels here - sometimes showing at the same time.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bag-mania said:


> Oh I know it is. I don't think about Seinfeld or Friends or really any 90s shows and wouldn't care if one of those actors carried a grudge either. After all these years Janet is only hurting herself by holding on to it. The people she resents clearly don't care.



If a 'Friends' cast member did a juicy tell all, I'd be here for it.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> To be that bitter there must be a reason we are not aware of.
> 
> Her Facebook post:
> 
> I know the media h*e Alphonso Ribero has posted his so called reunion photo. Folks keep telling me about it. He was always the a** wipe for Will. There will never be a true reunion of the Fresh Prince. I have no interest in seeing any of these people on that kind of level.
> I am not offended in the least, by this photo... it was an event for Karen's charity. It does however prompt me to take some meetings in Hollywood to pitch my memoir PERFECTION IS NOT A SITCOM MOM, and tell of the behind the scenes story before I leave this earth.


To make this kind of post about not being offended she sure sounds offended.   And out for revenge.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith speaks onstage during CinemaCon, the official convention of the National Association of Theatre Owners, on March 29, 2017 in Las Vegas, Nevada.


















Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

1987 mall ad featuring Jada and her best friend, the late great rapper Tupac Shakur (they're both standing to the left). They met while attending the Baltimore School for the Arts.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the children of Hollywood royalty who have become stars in their own right.

But Jaden Smith, 18 and Willow Smith, 16, proved they still aren't too big for a little family bonding as they treated their mother and grandmother to a Mother's Day dinner date at Nobu in Malibu, California, on Sunday.

The starlets were seen with Jada Pinkett-Smith, 45 and Adrienne Banfield-Jones, 63, leaving the fashionable Japanese restaurant after their meal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...at-mother-Jada-dinner-Nobu.html#ixzz4hJOC70Ww


----------



## guccimamma

check out the stomach on grandma!  best looking of all.


----------



## TC1

Bodyguards?, really?. Nice of Willow to dress up


----------



## berrydiva

If I could afford bodyguards I'd have one or two as well. Some people have a way of provoking you simply to get a reaction and then there are the crazies.


----------



## White Orchid

A classic example of gene inheritence.  Jada's Mum looks fab!


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> Bodyguards?, really?. Nice of Willow to dress up


You can tell Jada is the kind of Mother who believes in giving her kids free reign to do whatever the eff they want.  My Mother would've taken one look at me and be like: "Oh no you don't!  I didn't raise no hobo"


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> You can tell Jada is the kind of Mother who believes in giving her kids free reign to do whatever the eff they want.  My Mother would've taken one look at me and be like: "Oh no you don't!  I didn't raise no hobo"



She loves to brag that is how she raised those kids- free to go and do whatever they want. She said her job is to "guide them" and not to tell them what they can/can't do!


----------



## guccimamma

bag-princess said:


> She loves to brag that is how she raised those kids- free to go and do whatever they want. She said her job is to "guide them" and not to tell them what they can/can't do!



easy to say when you have so many millions, pay for individualized private education, travel.... and can help them pursue (set them up) any career they want.  

that really doesn't work out for most of us.


----------



## Sasha2012

She stars in the upcoming movie Girls Trip with Queen Latifah and Regina Hall.

But on Wednesday, Jada Pinkett Smith made a solo trip to the CMT Music Awards in Nashville, Tennessee to present at the country music ceremony.

The 45-year-old beauty chose a figure-hugging lilac Carolina Herrera gown for her trip down south for the awards show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-tight-purple-gown-CMT-s.html#ixzz4jNUqYle1


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She stars in the upcoming movie Girls Trip with Queen Latifah and Regina Hall.
> 
> But on Wednesday, Jada Pinkett Smith made a solo trip to the CMT Music Awards in Nashville, Tennessee to present at the country music ceremony.
> 
> The 45-year-old beauty chose a figure-hugging lilac Carolina Herrera gown for her trip down south for the awards show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-tight-purple-gown-CMT-s.html#ixzz4jNUqYle1


what does she have to do with country music?
publicist must be working OT


----------



## Sassys

Is Willow legally allowed to move out? I know they are rich and no one cares, but could someone call child protection services on her?

Jaden and Willow Smith might be all grown up, but they still need quality time with mom and dad.

Jada Pinkett Smith opened up about raising her two teenage kids in the new issue of _Haute Living_, revealing that both Jaden and Willow have moved out of their childhood home.

“It’s funny, they’re not around, but they are!” she said.
While Jaden, 18, and Willow, 16, are busy traveling the globe for their own career endeavors, they still value time spent with their parents.

“I don’t even have time to miss them!” she joked, adding that she is in constant communication with her kids. “Willow loves to call me every day, and even Jaden, when he’s away on set, still needs to see Will and me when he gets homesick.”
Both Jaden and Willow have spoken about their strong bond with their parents in the past — even calling them their biggest inspiration.

“Growing up, all I saw was my parents trying to be the best people they could be, and people coming to them for wisdom, coming to them for guidance, and them not putting themselves on a pedestal,” said Willow.

“What my parents have given to me is not anything that has to do with money or success or anything that society says people should be focusing on – it’s something spiritual that only certain people can grasp and accept,” she continued. “And that’s how I act and move in the world today.”

http://people.com/movies/jada-pinket...low-moved-out/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You can call CPS all you want. They are rich and will have a team of lawyers on speed dial.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Is Willow legally allowed to move out? I know they are rich and no one cares, but could someone call child protection services on her?
> 
> Jaden and Willow Smith might be all grown up, but they still need quality time with mom and dad.
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith opened up about raising her two teenage kids in the new issue of _Haute Living_, revealing that both Jaden and Willow have moved out of their childhood home.
> 
> “It’s funny, they’re not around, but they are!” she said.
> While Jaden, 18, and Willow, 16, are busy traveling the globe for their own career endeavors, they still value time spent with their parents.
> 
> “I don’t even have time to miss them!” she joked, adding that she is in constant communication with her kids. “Willow loves to call me every day, and even Jaden, when he’s away on set, still needs to see Will and me when he gets homesick.”
> Both Jaden and Willow have spoken about their strong bond with their parents in the past — even calling them their biggest inspiration.
> 
> “Growing up, all I saw was my parents trying to be the best people they could be, and people coming to them for wisdom, coming to them for guidance, and them not putting themselves on a pedestal,” said Willow.
> 
> “What my parents have given to me is not anything that has to do with money or success or anything that society says people should be focusing on – it’s something spiritual that only certain people can grasp and accept,” she continued. “And that’s how I act and move in the world today.”
> 
> http://people.com/movies/jada-pinket...low-moved-out/



Will and Jada have never been conventional, hands-on parents. The kids have been allowed to travel the world without their parents for at least a couple of years now. I'm sure Jaden and Willow are living in another of their parents' properties with several employees on site to serve them. It's not like Willow is living in an efficiency apartment by herself.

ETA: I'm certain this information was given by the Smiths to the media to show us for the 437th time just how special the Smith children are.


----------



## bag-princess

I don't care who they are living with and where but a 16 year old girl living outside of the family home is crazy!  And I am sure that they have employees around but the are not her parents. Then again she couldn't do any worse than those two!  I know we are a supposed to see them as mega stars who are wise beyond their years but it still looks like the same situation it would if they were kids down the street - their parents don't GAF and have more important things to do.


----------



## berrydiva

Are she and Jaden living together or she's loving by herself?


----------



## bag-princess

From what I have seen it appears they are living separately! I seriously doubt Mr Cool wants to live with his 16 year old sister now that he is grown! Jada of course called it "female empowerment" and said that she was finally able to do a lot of things she always wanted but could not
Since when??? She went on to say that queen latifah had invited her to Rio with her and she had never been!  Even though will has been several times latifah told her "not to go with him go with me!" Well alrighty then.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith revealed she feels like an empty nester with her children gone so often for work.

The Magic Mike star, 45, told Haute Living magazine that Jaden, 18, and Willow, 16, whom she shares with husband Will Smith, have been extremely busy with their budding careers.

She admitted that although she no longer has her children around all the time, she 'doesn't have time to miss them' because they are still constantly in contact.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Pinkett-Smith-copes-nest.html#ixzz4k2stAd6W


----------



## bag-mania

Is it also a testament to Will and Jada's parenting skills that their 18-year-old boy still loves dressing up like Batman and parading around? He reused that costume he wore to Kim and Kanye's wedding and made a music video about it.

Here's Jaden in all his glory. You can thank me for the four minutes of your life you will never get back.


----------



## bag-princess

Sad!


----------



## TC1

I see Jada is upset about her portrayal in the Tupac movie. She's way more concerned about constantly reminding people they were best friends than being a parent to a child running around in a costume acting a fool.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I see Jada is upset about her portrayal in the Tupac movie. She's way more concerned about constantly reminding people they were best friends than being a parent to a child running around in a costume acting a fool.




 That was my reaction when my son showed me the article with her complaining! They are going to see the movie tonight. Nobody cares what she is upset about!  Let Pac have his day - everything ain't about her!


----------



## Sasha2012

I get where she is coming from since Tupac is deceased she is protective of her relationship with him, and her memories with him are dear to her. They clearly had a strong bond and a lot of love for each other. I think she was respectful with what she said though she could have waited until after opening weekend.


----------



## bag-mania

Isn't Jada supposed to be an actress? She of all people should know that all movie scripts take liberties with the truth, even in biographical films. Every movie ever made about a real person contains conversations that never took place and events that never happened. It all falls under creative license. I guess Jada has only played fictional characters.


----------



## berrydiva

I get her point. She's here still as are many others, they should have been honest in the storytelling.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> “What my parents have given to me is *not anything that has to do with money *or success or anything that society says people should be focusing on – it’s something spiritual that only certain people can grasp and accept,” she continued. “And *that’s how I act and move in the world today*.”
> 
> http://people.com/movies/jada-pinket...low-moved-out/



jesus. it is all about money. you can't just move around in the world without it.  the rest of us are scrambling just to make it. someone slap that entitled kid.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> jesus. it is all about money. you can't just move around in the world without it.  the rest of us are scrambling just to make it. someone slap that entitled kid.


For two people from Baltimore and Philly they are certainly raising their kids like they grew up privileged and oblivious to people struggling.


----------



## Singra

^ It's not the least bit surprising though. Once you're earning a certain amount of money and moving in certain circles and making certain choices it's the easiest thing in the world to become blinkered.

They're also a little bit of the Jim Carrey positive thinking type of celebrity... not nessesarily anchored to a conventional interpretation of reality.




Sasha2012 said:


> I get where she is coming from since Tupac is deceased she is protective of her relationship with him, and her memories with him are dear to her. They clearly had a strong bond and a lot of love for each other. I think she was respectful with what she said though she could have waited until after opening weekend.


I agree. Also show me the movie that really does justice to a person's life story, it's extremly rare if not impossible. I tend to think a dramatized film is not the best format... unless so much time has passed and everyone involved has died. A good documentary is better.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Isn't Jada supposed to be an actress? She of all people should know that all movie scripts take liberties with the truth, even in biographical films. Every movie ever made about a real person contains conversations that never took place and events that never happened. It all falls under creative license. I guess Jada has only played fictional characters.




THIS!!!! 
#girlbye


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I get her point. She's here still as are many others, they should have been honest in the storytelling.




i can't wait to see if anyone else is going to have a problem with dishonesty in how they were portrayed!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i can't wait to see if anyone else is going to have a problem with dishonesty in how they were portrayed!


So just because some may not be vocal on social media about it doesn't mean they don't have an issue with their portrayal. It always comes out eventually. This happens all the time with these type movies...I'm sure we can rattle off many people who expressed their concerns with how they were portrayed in a biopic. Folks were upset about their portrayal in the MJ movie, Aaliyah movie, Zuckerburg movie, Whitney movie and the list goes on...let's not act like she's the first to express such a sentiment. I get that people generally don't like her for whatever reasons but were people bashing Bobby for expressing the same sentiment?

I obviously want to see Benny win on this movie since I know him personally but it is foolish, to me, to make those sorts of changes to the story.  Especially since they said no to Singleton in including a prison rape scene that they said wasn't true. So why cherry pick this particular relationship? Perhaps she didn't want to participate...dunno but they seemed to go out of their way to be accurate in other parts of the story.


----------



## bag-princess

Jada said it wasn't accurate. And since Tupac isn't here to dispute this we have only her word. I don't put much stock in it. As you said- they made sure they were accurate with the rest. So why fudge her piece??

My point was as I said - I can't wait to see who else will have problems with something regarding the movie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

From the reviews that movie is some Lifetime, made for tv BS. I can totally believe it's far from accurate and I get where Jada is coming from. I don't think she'll be the last to voice her frustrations about this movie. 

As far as Will and Jada's parenting style is concerned, I may not agree with everything they do and say but I do love that they allow and encourage their children to creatively express themselves.


----------



## bag-princess

Oh you know she won't be!


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> Jada said it wasn't accurate. And since Tupac isn't here to dispute this we have only her word. I don't put much stock in it. As you said- they made sure they were accurate with the rest. So why fudge her piece??
> 
> My point was as I said - I can't wait to see who else will have problems with something regarding the movie.


Honestly, even though she has a right to voice her opinions she more so than the average Joe knows how Hollywood is. The movie is about Tupac. Jada is just and integral piece to keep the storyline going, this isn't a documentary.  Movies are done for entertainment purposes rather than educational and they usually fabricate biopics for dramatic effect. The prefect example is the Tina Turner biopic which is fabulously acted out by Angela Bassett and Laurence Fishburne (whom both should have won an Oscar for their portrayals). The real Ike Turner was alive when the movie was made yet they didn't ask for his input. The movie was loosely based on Tina's book and even she had no control over the script. The infamous eat the cake Anna Mae scene never happened nor did he ever rape her but to this day people think those things happened. From what I've heard, Jada's scenes are minimal and they're not negative even if they're inaccurate. The actress portraying her Kat Graham tried to reach out to her but Jada didn't respond until after filming wrapped and even then she gave Kat her blessing.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha I remember Kay talking about that - lawd how I miss my Bonnie - about how she tried reaching getting in touch with jada to discuss the role and how after not hearing back from her after the attempts she jus let it go. She had her chance.


----------



## White Orchid

This gave me a chuckle.

https://instagram.com/p/BVQKD8JBMOR/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His family didn't co-sign this biopic. I don't think I have heard anything from his sister.


----------



## bag-princess

Did you guys see the interview she did last night at BET awards show??  Still harping on how her role was not accurate in the movie so she is going to now write a book about Tupac.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Did you guys see the interview she did last night at BET awards show??  *Still harping on how her role was not accurate in the movie so she is going to now write a book about Tupac.*



You mean she'll hire a ghostwriter to write a Tupac story expounding Jada's importance per her instructions.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> You mean she'll hire a ghostwriter to write a Tupac story expounding Jada's importance per her instructions.



 Yes that!!


----------



## Sasha2012

2017 BET Awards at Microsoft Square on June 25, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.


































Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

2017 NBA Awards Live On TNT on June 26, 2017 in New York City.


















Look at Jada with her ex-


----------



## bag-princess

Awful dress!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> 2017 BET Awards at Microsoft Square on June 25, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


Jada and Queen both have very prominent cheekbones.....is this natural or some cosmetic procedure?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I definitely want to see her new movie coming out next month. Mainly because of Tiffany Haddish.


----------



## Sasha2012

sdkitty said:


> Jada and Queen both have very prominent cheekbones.....is this natural or some cosmetic procedure?


Maybe Queen Latifah's are natural because she looks the same as she did in 1988 given age and weight loss.










Jada looks like a different person now than she did even 10 years ago. She definitely did something to her cheeks. She was naturally pretty but now she looks like Jigsaw from the movie Saw.


----------



## bisousx

She did NOT need those cheek implants at all. She was stunning. Still pretty now and with a fabulous body but yeah, the facial work is very obvious.


----------



## Sasha2012

bisousx said:


> She did NOT need those cheek implants at all. She was stunning. Still pretty now and with a fabulous body but yeah, the facial work is very obvious.


Yes, Jada is fit and if I didn't know what she looked like before her new cheeks probably wouldn't be as glaring. She still has her moments where she looks pretty but her new look has aged her considerably, I noticed the change around 2009. Like I said she resembles Jigsaw now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> I definitely want to see her new movie coming out next month. Mainly because of Tiffany Haddish.



I kinda want to see it too. It seems like it might be a little corny but I did chuckle at some of the previews I've seen. Might be a good tipsy girls night out flick...


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> She did NOT need those cheek implants at all. She was stunning. Still pretty now and with a fabulous body but yeah, the facial work is very obvious.


shame how these women get carried away with the procedures....apparently Courtney Cox is now saying she regrets having so much work done


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> shame how these women get carried away with the procedures....apparently Courtney Cox is now saying she regrets having so much work done


What's sad is that Courtney Cox never really needed all of that work. She probably wouldn't look as aged today had she not touched her face and just had a great skin care regime. I understand that Hollywood is hard for women...hell being a non-celeb is hard for women but if they continue to cave, the industry will continue to demand them modifying themselves for roles.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith looked gorgeous when she stepped out for the premiere of her new movie, Girls Trip, in New Orleans on Friday night.

The 45-year-old actress was glowing in a knee-length dusty pink design.

Jada's intricate dress was embroidered with flowers and soaring birds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...floral-Girls-Trip-premiere.html#ixzz4lk3yY9p4


----------



## arnott

She looks good.          She reminds me of Tinker Bell with that bun and that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada getting emotional talking about the Tupac movie.



She revealed she's going to write a book about Tupac.


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe I'm jaded but that first video looked like she was acting out a scene rather than giving an interview. She drifts from teary (while never actually shedding a tear) to angry to determined all while driving the point home that the movie didn't depict her relationship with Tupac to her liking. But maybe Jada really is that melodramatic.

It's easy for her to say "it can't be about the money" when she herself is incredibly rich. Celebrity hypocrisy.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith looked gorgeous when she stepped out for the premiere of her new movie, Girls Trip, in New Orleans on Friday night.
> 
> The 45-year-old actress was glowing in a knee-length dusty pink design.
> 
> Jada's intricate dress was embroidered with flowers and soaring birds.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...floral-Girls-Trip-premiere.html#ixzz4lk3yY9p4


Dayum Jada take the price tag off your shoe!  Check out the last pic.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> Dayum Jada take the price tag off your shoe!  Check out the last pic.



LOL...I think that is on there to keep her from slipping


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> LOL...I think that is on there to keep her from slipping


There's nothing on the other shoe.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Dayum Jada take the price tag off your shoe!  Check out the last pic.


she must have gotten them on sale


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Is Larenz Tate ever going to age? I mean, dayum.  I had a crush on him when I was a kid and I swear he looks the exact same.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jada Pinkett Smith Met Tupac When She Was a Drug Dealer*

*Jada Pinkett Smith* is opening up about a time in her life she hasn’t talked about before.

The 45-year-old actress revealed she was a drug dealer when she met *Tupac* in an interview at SiriusXM Studios on Wednesday (July 19) in New York City.

“It’s kinda hard because I haven’t really told the whole story. One of the things that’s very interesting that I’ve never really said before is that when I first met *Pac*, when we first met, I was a drug dealer,” *Jada* said on _Sway in the Morning_. “Yes. And that was, to just give you, I won’t get into the details of it cause I’m write a book about it, just to give you like that’s how we started then as I was coming out, something very bad happened to me. As I was coming out of the life, he was going more into the life. And so I’ve been having kind of an existential crisis around *Pac* because I was coming out, he was going in and you know, there was a point in which we met and then we kind of were going our separate ways.”

“And I just felt like okay God one day you’re going to do for *Pac* what you did for me, which is you saved me,” *Jada* said. “And that just never happened for him. And so that is something that I am constantly having to confront, you know what I’m saying? And I think that that missing component that neither one of us have ever discussed because *Pac* and I’s relationship was about survival. That’s how it started. And I know that most people wanna always connect us in this romance thing, but that’s just because they don’t have the story.”

“But it was based in survival, how we held each other down, you know what I’m saying? And when we have somebody that has your back when you feel like you’re nothing, that’s everything,” she continued. “You know what I’m saying? And so there’s a lot of components to our story that we never shared, you know, for a very specific reason, and I just decided that one little piece was important to share finally because it gives more insight to who we were that it wasn’t just about, ‘you have this cute girl and this cool guy they must have been in this romance.’ Nah. It wasn’t that at all. It was about survival and it’s always been about survival between us, you know what I’m saying? And holding each other down in ways that only he and I could hold each other down.”

http://www.justjared.com/2017/07/19/jada-pinkett-smith-met-tupac-when-she-was-a-drug-dealer/


----------



## bag-princess

Well of course Jada - they have to read your book "about Tupac" to find out about your drug dealing ways! So.......was she upset she was not portrayed as a lowly drug dealer in the movie [emoji41]


----------



## bag-mania

For crying out loud Jada, let it go! It's obvious at this point that she's milking her friendship with Tupac for publicity purposes.


----------



## berrydiva

She talks about their friendship more than her husband.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> She talks about their friendship more than her husband.



True. I get the impression she is over Will and their marriage is more a matter of convenience at this stage.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> True. I get the impression she is over Will and their marriage is more a matter of convenience at this stage.


Sounds like most marriages to me. lol


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Sounds like most marriages to me. lol



Well, yeah...


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-mania said:


> For crying out loud Jada, let it go! It's obvious at this point that she's milking her friendship with Tupac for publicity purposes.





berrydiva said:


> She talks about their friendship more than her husband.


Well to be fair, Sway asked her about Tupac. Many interviewers as her about him. Will is living and can speak for himself Tupac isn't. There has always been high interest in Tupac and Jada was one of the closest people to him who knew him before either if them were famous. While he was alive they both spoke highly of each other in the media. When he was in jail in 1995 she contributed $100,000 for his bail. In 2007 she donated $1 million to their old high school the Baltimore School for the arts to have a theater named after him. Jada always had his back and continues to do so. I believe her live for him is genuine. I think it's good she's finally writing a book, it's been over 20 years since Tupac was killed and the interest in him is still high.



bag-mania said:


> True. I get the impression she is over Will and their marriage is more a matter of convenience at this stage.


I have felt the romance in their marriage has been long gone. I'd be surprised if they even still slept in the same bed. Their union seems more like a business relationship to me which is fine if it works for them. To each his own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, Hoda....


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Well to be fair, Sway asked her about Tupac. Many interviewers as her about him. Will is living and can speak for himself Tupac isn't. There has always been high interest in Tupac and Jada was one of the closest people to him who knew him before either if them were famous. While he was alive they both spoke highly of each other in the media. When he was in jail in 1995 she contributed $100,000 for his bail. In 2007 she donated $1 million to their old high school the Baltimore School for the arts to have a theater named after him. Jada always had his back and continues to do so. I believe her live for him is genuine. I think it's good she's finally writing a book, it's been over 20 years since Tupac was killed and the interest in him is still high.


I agree...I think she had a genuine connection with Pac. But I almost feel like it's to a point where she needs to admit it was deeper than friendship on her end. It's starting to feel like she didn't want to admit how deeply she felt for him while he was alive so she uses every opportunity she's asked about him to profess her admiration. It's getting old.


----------



## DC-Cutie

also her relationship with August Alsina is super odd.  He worships her


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I agree...I think she had a genuine connection with Pac. But I almost feel like it's to a point where she needs to admit it was deeper than friendship on her end. It's starting to feel like she didn't want to admit how deeply she felt for him while he was alive so she uses every opportunity she's asked about him to profess her admiration. It's getting old.



Exactly this!! that "she was asked" - of course because of all the static she has been making! Years ago she tried to downplay it and quickly change the subject!  When he was alive it was totally different.


----------



## sdkitty

Will is hugely successful with a pretty wholesome image.  I wonder if she's trying to up her cool factor by talking about Tupac, being a drug dealer, etc.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Exactly this!! that "she was asked" - of course because of all the static she has been making! Years ago she tried to downplay it and quickly change the subject!  When he was alive it was totally different.



I can understand it to some degree. Time makes everyone nostalgic for those they knew and loved from their youth. But he's been gone for twice as long as she knew him. Gushing on in interviews about their friendship seems over the top. If his memory is so precious to her you'd think she'd want to keep those feelings private. Instead she wants to make sure everyone knows how special she was to Tupac and he was to her. It looks self-serving to me.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> True. I get the impression she is over Will and their marriage is more a matter of convenience at this stage.


that's interesting.  It wasn't that many years ago they were on some talk show saying they go to to other people's homes for parties or whatever and have sex in the bathroom.


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> also her relationship with August Alsina is super odd.  He worships her


Girl you have all the tea!  You're great.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Will is hugely successful with a pretty wholesome image.  I wonder if she's trying to up her cool factor by talking about Tupac, being a drug dealer, etc.


She already had a cool factor since she was on A Different World tbh. None of her talking about Tupac or selling some weed is anything new.


----------



## mkr

Don't Will and Jada have an open marriage?  You know, they sleep with other people?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She already had a cool factor since she was on A Different World tbh. None of her talking about Tupac or selling some weed is anything new.



"Had" is the keyword!  I think she wants to get that back/remind people of that. She married Will and became the rich wife of a Hollywood actor and lots of people said she "changed". Didn't Tupac at one point say something about how spoiled the kids were or something like that??


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> that's interesting.  It wasn't that many years ago they were on some talk show saying they go to to other people's homes for parties or whatever and have sex in the bathroom.




And in bathroom's at restaurants too!! Doing too much to try and make it seem like they could not get enough of each other!  But that started around the time the rumors of him being gay were no longer just whispered among people! It started being printed!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> And in bathroom's at restaurants too!! Doing too much to try and make it seem like they could not get enough of each other!  But that started around the time the rumors of him being gay were no longer just whispered among people! It started being printed!


Really....if that was true, no need to tell the world.  She always seems a bit smug to me.  Her relationships with her kids and husband are better than anyone else's.  His ex is like family.......etc, etc.   For all that, I'm not impressed with how the kids have turned out


----------



## mkr

She does seem to have a stick up her @ss at times.  Well most of the time.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> Really....if that was true, no need to tell the world.  She always seems a bit smug to me. * Her relationships with her kids and husband are better than anyone else's.  His ex is like family.......etc, etc.   *For all that, I'm not impressed with how the kids have turned out



Exactly!!   she worked me nerve pulling out her little soap box to stand on to give her sermon on great parenting as she patted herself on the back.


----------



## mkr

And now she's on her soapbox tryna make sure we all know how street she was back in the day.  If it wasn't for Will I think she would have been forgotten long ago.


----------



## V0N1B2

For a second there, I thought I stumbled into the Gwyneth Paltrow thread


----------



## bag-mania

Did someone mention the kids? 

Here's what Jaden and Willow have been up to with the "art collective" their parents bought for them, er, I mean that their hard work and natural talent got them.

*Jaden Smith Drops Two New Songs as Roc Nation Announces Partnership With His and Willow’s MSFTSrep Collective*
  





Roc Nation announced a joint partnership Friday with MSFTSrep, the “art collective” that includes Willow and Jaden Smith and Harry Hudson. According to a release, Roc will work closely with the unit’s label arm, MSFTS Music; all three artists will release music and content via the deal, and two new songs from Jaden arrived on Friday morning, “Batman” and “Watch Me.”

On the partnership, Jaden Smith says, “The collaboration between Roc Nation and MSFTS Music is empowering for the youth and flat out legendary. Having the support of Roc Nation to get our music to the masses and change culture is a dream come true and a blessing. For My Republic I Stand MSFTS Over All, Thank You.

Jay Brown, CEO of the Jay-Z-helmed Roc Nation, says, “The mission behind MSFTS Music is inspiring. Jaden, Willow and Harry are embracing their individuality and turning it into art. MSFTS Music promotes and believes in freedom of expression and Roc Nation is proud to support and promote that message.”

According to the release, MSFTSrep is an “art collective and lifestyle brand that encompasses music, fashion, education and more. Each of the MSFTS artists (Jaden Smith, Willow Smith and Harry Hudson) has their own style and form of musical expression. The larger MSFTS collective is set on pushing the boundaries of the unknown and creating a world where free-flowing expression, personal growth and individuality are encouraged and celebrated. Roc Nation will help amplify this mission.”

Since its debut in 2013, the intentionally vaguely defined collective has been an outlet for Jaden, 19, and Willow, 16, and their associates, including music and clothing. In a 2015 video, Jaden described it thus:

“MSFTSrep – short for MSFTS republic – could be looked at, in simplest terms, as a creative work force dedicated to supporting and waking up the population of planet earth, through attaining knowledge and personal growth. But even that puts it into a box. Anything that could be put into words puts it in a box, because MSFTSrep is more of an expression rather than an explanation.”

http://variety.com/2017/music/news/...ship-with-his-and-willow-msftsrep-1202495793/


----------



## mkr

Say what?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Say what?



Don't try to understand it. Our mere mortal brains cannot be expected to comprehend the genius that is Jaden!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg omg omg have you guys seen the interviews with Tiffany Haddish on Jimmy Kimmel talking about Will& Jada?!?! So damn funny. 

I wish I could link things but I'm old and not very savvy.
Go on YouTube and look for Groupon Swamp Tour. Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg omg omg have you guys seen the interviews with Tiffany Haddish on Jimmy Kimmel talking about Will& Jada?!?! So damn funny.
> 
> I wish I could link things but I'm old and not very savvy.
> Go on YouTube and look for Groupon Swamp Tour. Lol


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

uhpharm01 said:


>




She is hilarious! Jada retelling the story isn't nearly as funny.


----------



## uhpharm01

WhitleyGilbert said:


> She is hilarious! Jada retelling the story isn't nearly as funny.



That's good.  I'm glad that you enjoyed Tffany Haddish's version.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I refuse to believe that Jaden isn't just a bored rich kid trolling all of us for his own amusement.


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have attracted an all-star turn-out, but all eyes were on Jada Pinkett Smith when she stepped out for the LA premiere of her new movie, Girls Trip, on Thursday night.

The 45-year-old actress looked stunning in a slinky gold floor-length gown.

The satin dress sat off one shoulder and featured draping on the sleeve and at the back.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-gold-Girls-Trip-premiere.html#ixzz4nRfeAetC


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg omg omg have you guys seen the interviews with Tiffany Haddish on Jimmy Kimmel talking about Will& Jada?!?! So damn funny.
> 
> I wish I could link things but I'm old and not very savvy.
> Go on YouTube and look for Groupon Swamp Tour. Lol



Several times!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I couldn't stop watching it yesterday! She is so funny telling that story and Jimmy was hanging on every word!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> And now she's on her soapbox tryna make sure we all know how street she was back in the day.  If it wasn't for Will I think she would have been forgotten long ago.



ITA with you!  People would be calling her "what's-her-name"!


----------



## meluvs2shop

uhpharm01 said:


>




Thank you for posting! 
Yk you're a good story teller when Jimmy lets you talk for like 7 min straight and barely interrupts you.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> Several times!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I couldn't stop watching it yesterday! She is so funny telling that story and Jimmy was hanging on every word!


Yes! She's really good and telling stories. That's an art to have ppl laughing and still listening to your every word. I usually tune ppl out after a couple of minutes but she def held my attention.


----------



## meluvs2shop

WhitleyGilbert said:


> She is hilarious! Jada retelling the story isn't nearly as funny.



I couldn't stop staring at Jada's cheeks and her petite frame. She's really cute tho.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Thank you for posting!
> Yk you're a good story teller when Jimmy lets you talk for like 7 min straight and barely interrupts you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith is holding her head high.

On Thursday, the actress arrived at Good Morning America in a bright outfit and a dazzling smile to match.

The movie star's sunny disposition comes just one day after publicly admitting she used to sell drugs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ves-GMA-drug-dealer-reveal.html#ixzz4nRjdVqjn


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Went and saw Girls Trip with my girls last night and really enjoyed it. Tiffany Haddish is hilarious and dude from Queen Sugar is fine. It was a good girl bonding, chick flick.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Went and saw Girls Trip with my girls last night and really enjoyed it. Tiffany Haddish is hilarious and dude from Queen Sugar is fine. It was a good girl bonding, chick flick.



The only reason I want to see it is for Tiffany! She makes me laugh until I cry! And yes "Ralph Angel" is gorgeous!!  Still....I will await the DVD!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Went and saw Girls Trip with my girls last night and really enjoyed it. Tiffany Haddish is hilarious and dude from Queen Sugar is fine. It was a good girl bonding, chick flick.


Kofi is so damn fine....it doesn't make sense.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Kofi is so damn fine....it doesn't make sense.



Girl!!! That scene from season 1 when he stepped outside in that all white suit [emoji7]!!! I can't tell you how many times I had to watch that over and over again!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She ready!
They have a hit on their hands. I forgot how good of an actress Jada is. Sometimes the weird (to me) stuff gets in the way.


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> She ready!
> They have a hit on their hands. I forgot how good of an actress Jada is. Sometimes the weird (to me) stuff gets in the way.



I know what you mean. Sometimes it's hard to appreciate their work when you know too much about a celebrity's personal life. Tom Cruise is ruined for me forever. I can't get past the weird.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/08/30/jada-pinkett-smith-says-marriage-with-will-smith-is-not-perfect/

*Jada Pinkett Smith* is red hot as she hits the pink carpet at the VIP screening of her hit film *Girls Trip* held at the Event Cinemas George Street on Wednesday (August 30) in Sydney, Australia.

That same day, the 45-year-old actress was spotted arriving at Channel 7 to make an appearance on _Sunrise_ following a photo call in New South Wales, where she opened up about her relationship with hubby *Will*.

“As long as you know that your relationship is not perfect, because that is when you get in trouble,” *Jada* admitted (via the Daily Telegraph). “Relating to the imperfections is what makes everything perfect and that you know a part of being in a relationship is growing together.”

Also pictured: *Jada* was spotted making her way into the KIIS FM studios immediately after arriving at the Sydney International Airport on Tuesday (August 29).


----------



## bag-princess

Thank goodness her shoes are actually fitting in these pics! It drives me crazy to see her tiny feet in shoes too big - I mean a few inches! And her feet are all sliding to the front of the shoes. Dreadful! But she looks nice in these pics!


----------



## sdkitty

interesting - from the Daily Beast.  I can believe Jada is a scientologist.  Fits her know-it-all attitude.
*GOING CLEAR*
*Leah Remini: Jada Pinkett Smith Is a Scientologist*
*The Emmy-winning actress behind the A&E series ‘Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath’ dishes to Marlow Stern about Jada Pinkett Smith’s history with Scientology.*



MARLOW STERN
*09.16.17 8:30 AM ET*
One of the more eyebrow-raising passages in _Troublemaker_, Leah Remini’s tell-all memoir about her escape from the clutches of Scientology, involves a trio of A-listers: Tom Cruise, Will Smith, and Jada Pinkett Smith.

Remini recalls a strange night at Cruise’s lavish estate where she (then a Scientologist) was, along with the Smiths, were asked by Cruise to participate in a game of hide-and-seek. “At first I thought he was joking,” she wrote. “But, no, he literally wanted to play hide-and-seek with a bunch of grown-ups in what was probably close to a 7,000-square-foot house on almost three full acres of secluded land.”

After realizing she was in Jimmy Choo heels, Remini wrote that she declined the offer—which is apparently rare when dealing with a high-ranking Scientologist like Cruise—only to have Cruise approach her, quip, “Well, good. So you’re ‘It,’ then,” and tag her before bolting. 

Well, according to Remini, there were _three_ star Scientologists present that evening: herself, Cruise, and Pinkett Smith.

“I know Jada’s in. I know Jada’s in. She’s been in Scientology a long time,” Remini tells The Daily Beast. “I never saw Will [Smith] there, but I saw Jada at the Celebrity Centre. They opened up a Scientology school, and have since closed it. But Jada, I had seen her at the Scientology Celebrity Centre all the time.” (Pinkett Smith did not return multiple requests for comment.)

Remini is referring to the Scientology Celebrity Centre in Hollywood, California, where star-adherents regularly gather to do Xenu knows what. And the since-shuttered “Scientology school” she mentions is New Village Leadership Academy in the tony neighborhood of Calabasas, California, which was largely funded by the Smith family—who subsequently hired much of the staff, many of whom, including the Director of Learning, were Scientologists. Though the Smiths insisted that their school was secular, it touted “Study Technology” as one of its teaching methodologies on its website, a heavily criticized practice devised by Scientology founder L. Ron Hubbard. Suri Cruise—daughter of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes—attended the school before it shut its doors in 2013. In addition to the school, Will and Jada Pinkett Smith, who are good friends of Cruise’s, reportedly donated $20,000 to Scientology’s literacy campaign HELP.


that Will Smith was never a Scientologist, Remini claims that Pinkett Smith not only was a Scientologist, but still is.

*RELATED IN ENTERTAINMENT*



*Tom Cruise’s Strange Hold Over Katie Holmes*



*Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx Let Their Smiles Do the Talking*



*Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx Go Public as Tom Cruise Ban Ends*
“I had hoped that she had left [Scientology], but this was the tell-tale sign that she was still in,” said Remini, nodding to the Cruise hide-and-seek anecdote she shared in her book. “She was on Bravo’s _Watch What Happens Live_ a few weeks ago promoting her film [_Girls Trip_], and Andy [Cohen] said to her, ‘Have you read Leah Remini’s book?’ and he was like, ‘What was that whole thing about playing tag?’ and she said, ‘Oh, she lied.’ He goes, ‘Isn’t that weird, to play tag?’ and she goes, ‘No, the kids were there.’ That was untrue. _********_. There were no kids there. I was like, okay, alright, you’re gonna do that? More power to ya.”

As far as Remini’s book goes, the Church of Scientology called it “revisionist history” and, in their typical fashion, released a statement assassinating her character.

_The Daily Beast’s full interview with Leah Remini will run next week._


----------



## bag-princess

It's been known for quite some time that the Smith's were members and that Tom Cruise was the person who introduced them to the center. Although Will has said before he was not Jada doesn't.


----------



## bag-mania

I thought everyone knew they were in. Where else did their kids get their wackadoo ideas?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I thought everyone knew they were in. Where else did their kids get their wackadoo ideas?


I think Leah is saying Jada is in but maybe not Will


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I thought everyone knew they were in. Where else did their kids get their wackadoo ideas?



Exactly! And just listening to Jada talk is proof!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Exactly! And just listening to Jada talk is proof!


she has a similar smug attitude to tom cruise when tom was lecturing matt lauer on psychiatry


----------



## mkr

Jada is cool but she has a slightly smug I got Will so I am A list too sort of vibe.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she has a similar smug attitude to tom cruise when tom was lecturing matt lauer on psychiatry



ITA!  that same "i am on a higher plane" attitude. 



mkr said:


> Jada is cool but she has a slightly smug* I got Will so I am A list too sort of vibe*.



which she is not.
as someone said - if she had not married him we would be saying "jada who?"  because she would be making straight-to-dvd movies.    well......not really much different now.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Jada is cool but she has a slightly smug I got Will so I am A list too sort of vibe.


she actually can act but she would be much less known if not for Will.  Will has that charisma that neither money nor acting school can buy.   I don't think he's one of the great actors but he's just super likable.


----------



## mkr

Jada has talent but she can't carry a film.


----------



## Sasha2012

She shot down actress Leah Remini's claims she was a Scientologist earlier this week.

And Jada Pinkett Smith, 46, looked as if she had shrugged off the drama as she made a racy exit from Madeo restaurant in West Hollywood on Wednesday.

The Bad Moms actress looked in great spirits as she flashed her bra in a pale blue oversize shirt, which fashionably slipped down over the star's toned shoulder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-thigh-high-leather-boots.html#ixzz4tLcBWjgf


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. She "shot down" claims she was a Scientologist? She admitted she studied Scientology in the past and basically all she said was she doesn't call herself a Scientologist.


----------



## Esizzle

How can she deny being a scientologist when she and Will used to run that scientology school back in the day.


----------



## TC1

It seems to me like they wanted to be affiliated with Scientology when the spotlight was on how it could make your career skyrocket and your wealth greater while your a*s was being kissed at the Celebrity Centre. Then, truth about this bogus cult comes out and they deny it


----------



## Sassys

Esizzle said:


> How can she deny being a scientologist when she and Will used to run that scientology school back in the day.



School is closed,maybe she's not lying. She said she is not a Scientologist; not I have never been one.


----------



## bag-princess

She is still one. Bet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I read an interview years ago, I can't remember if it was with Jada or Will, but the takeaway was that Jada "chose" not to be the top actress in the world because he was the top actor and someone had to be able to focus on the kids.


----------



## mkr

Excellent choice.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I read an interview years ago, I can't remember if it was with Jada or Will, but the takeaway was that Jada "chose" not to be the top actress in the world because he was the top actor and someone had to be able to focus on the kids.



LMAO I’m sorry but that’s just too funny to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jada Pinkett Smith was spotted wearing what appeared to be thigh-high Stuart Weitzman boots while shopping in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The 46-year-old mother-of-two - who relies on stylist Law Roach - looked chic in a crisp white blouse, matching skinny jeans, and a beige Gucci belt to browse shoes at Giuseppe Zanotti.

The Girl Trip actress scraped her raven locks into a low ponytail and wore large mirrored shades and pink lipstick for her retail therapy.

The Baltimore-born beauty took to Twitter on Tuesday after the 47-year-old Emmy winner - who left the controversial sci-fi cult in 2013 - alleged that she'd seen her at the church's Celebrity Centre in Los Angeles on many occasions.

Jada insisted that just because she has visited the Scientology Celebrity Centre doesn't make her a follower of the quasi religion, just as her trips to various mosques, temples and Christian churches around the world do not make her a follower of any of the religions associated with those places of worship.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thigh-high-boots-shoe-shop.html#ixzz4tQ8WCKge


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> She is still one. Bet.



Doubt she would be allowed to deny it. Scientologist are proud of their cult. I am sure they would be punished for denying their "religion".


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> It seems to me like they wanted to be affiliated with Scientology when the spotlight was on how it could make your career skyrocket and your wealth greater while your a*s was being kissed at the Celebrity Centre. Then, truth about this bogus cult comes out and they deny it



This. Jada is a mercenary at heart. She was happy to use Scientology for what she could get out of it. When being involved was no longer useful and actually became detrimental, she dumped it.


----------



## mkr

I like that outfit but the sunglasses gotta go.


----------



## Esizzle

Hmm has she really read the Bhagved Gita? Almost all Hindus I know haven't read it. Mostly priests are the one to read it to completion. But here we have Ms Jada, holiest and most pure. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> This. Jada is a mercenary at heart. She was happy to use Scientology for what she could get out of it. When being involved was no longer useful and actually became detrimental, she dumped it.



THIS!!!

She’s changed her tune because it suits her. She is more than happy to deny it emphatically now when a few years ago she would try to talk circles around anyone that dared suggest she was a part of it. I wonder how they will handle her now.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> She’s changed her tune because it suits her. She is more than happy to deny it emphatically now when a few years ago she would try to talk circles around anyone that dared suggest she was a part of it. I wonder how they will handle her now.



As long as you don't bash the "church" publicly they leave you alone. Leah Remini's show is so good.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> As long as you don't bash the "church" publicly lay leave you alone. Leah Remini's show is so good.



Oh ok. 

I keep missing it! You have piqued my interest even more now!


----------



## threadbender

They are allowed to lie in order to protect CoS. Notice she has nothing negative to say. Tom and John were the face of CoS so they are different.
Frankly, I have always found Jada odd and cold. But, that is just me.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I keep missing it! You have piqued my interest even more now!



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...travolta-not-filmed-a-e-nov-29th-10pm.955549/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/scientology-season-2.970863/


----------



## Sassys

carlpsmom said:


> They are allowed to lie in order to protect CoS. Notice she has nothing negative to say. Tom and John were the face of CoS so they are different.
> Frankly, I have always found Jada odd and cold. But, that is just me.



How is lying about being a member protecting them? They lie about what goes on and they lie about not listening to what people say against them. doubt anyone lies about being apart of it. As a celeb in the cult you are required to bring other celebs in, so it would make no sense to lie about it.


----------



## threadbender

It is part of the whole idea of not going on the defensive. I don't explain it well. I am sorry.
Through "auditing" there is a lot of information gathered on members. Thus, they are instructed on how to deal with various entities such as the press.


----------



## sdkitty

carlpsmom said:


> They are allowed to lie in order to protect CoS. Notice she has nothing negative to say. Tom and John were the face of CoS so they are different.
> Frankly, I have always found Jada odd and cold. But, that is just me.


I find her smug


----------



## TC1

Sasha2012 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith was spotted wearing what appeared to be thigh-high Stuart Weitzman boots while shopping in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> The 46-year-old mother-of-two - who relies on stylist Law Roach - looked chic in a crisp white blouse, matching skinny jeans, and a beige Gucci belt to browse shoes at Giuseppe Zanotti.
> 
> The Girl Trip actress scraped her raven locks into a low ponytail and wore large mirrored shades and pink lipstick for her retail therapy.
> 
> The Baltimore-born beauty took to Twitter on Tuesday after the 47-year-old Emmy winner - who left the controversial sci-fi cult in 2013 - alleged that she'd seen her at the church's Celebrity Centre in Los Angeles on many occasions.
> 
> Jada insisted that just because she has visited the Scientology Celebrity Centre doesn't make her a follower of the quasi religion, just as her trips to various mosques, temples and Christian churches around the world do not make her a follower of any of the religions associated with those places of worship.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thigh-high-boots-shoe-shop.html#ixzz4tQ8WCKge


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Sasha2012

Paris Fashion Week thundered along Monday night with the opening of Louis Vuitton's boutique at the iconic Place Vendôme.

Will Smith posed up a storm at the swank affair, joined by his two sons: 24-year-old Trey and 19-year-old Jaden.

The 49-year-old Smith patriarch had blocked out any evening chill with a multicolored Louis Vuitton scarf that complemented his sky blue belt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-poses-sons-Jaden-Trey-PFW.html#ixzz4uRxZQP5C


----------



## bag-princess

Shouldn’t Jaden be in a skirt?? I thought he was the face of LV line for women???


----------



## bag-mania

Jaden always has that vacant expression like no one's home.


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the jurors, Jada Pinkett Smith has an important role to play at the 2018 Sundance Film Festival.

And the actress looked ready to get down to work as she attended the Feature Film Jury Orientation Breakfast at Cafe Terigo in Park City, Utah, on Friday.

The 46-year-old actress will be spending ten days watching multiple movies and judging them as part of her Sundance duties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ant-Sundance-Film-Festival.html#ixzz54h9PwQBC


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5935283/Jada-Pinkett-Smith-reveals-sex-addiction.html
*'I just get obsessed with things': Jada Pinkett Smith reveals she once battled sex addiction*

Jada Pinkett Smith has opened up about her past struggles with addiction.

The actress discussed the topic of addiction with her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones, special guest August Alsina and Will Smith's sister Ashley Marie during her latest episode of her Facebook series Red Table Talk.

Adrienne first opened up about being addicted to heroin when Jada was growing up before a fan asked Jada, 46, if she'd ever faced addiction.

'My sort of addictions jump. They jump around,' she explained. 'When I was younger, I definitely think I had a sex addiction of some kind, yes, that everything could be fixed by sex. You know what I’m saying?'

The Girls Trip star confessed she also had a gym addiction and then a drink problem.

'I remember reaching a rock bottom that time I was in the house by myself and I had those two bottles of wine and was going for the third bottle,' she recalled. 'And I was like, "Now hold up. You’re in this house by yourself going onto your third bottle of wine? You might have a problem."'

But the mother-of-two explained that she found it pretty easy to be able to cut herself off from her vices.

'That’s the thing about me: I can go cold turkey. I am a binger, and I always have to watch myself and I can just get obsessed with things. It's not what you’re doing but how you're with it. Why you're doing it. It’s the behavior that's attached to it because if you want to have a lot of sex, that's great, but why are you having all that sex? That's what you've got to look at.'

In a previous episode Jada admitted, in front of her daughter Willow, 17, that she was went through 'kind of an addiction' with sex toys.

'I’ve had a lot of experience with sex toys — lots,' she confessed.

'I don’t think I used toys with a partner, but I did use toys a lot alone. I gave myself multiples first. Multiple orgasms. I was really into it at one point. Just because I was in an exploration state and I was abstaining from men. I actually think like I went through kind of an addiction too with it. One day I was like, enough, I was having like five orgasms a day. You can create so much pleasure, you just constantly want it.'

'That’s some next level, right there,' Willow joked on hearing her mom's admission.

Meanwhile Jada's husband Will Smith revealed last week that the couple no longer refer to themselves as married.

'We refer to ourselves as life partners, where you get into that space where you realize you are literally with somebody for the rest of your life,' Will told TIDAL's Rap Radar podcast.

The couple have children Willow, 17 and Jaden, 20.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5935283/Jada-Pinkett-Smith-reveals-sex-addiction.html
> *'I just get obsessed with things': Jada Pinkett Smith reveals she once battled sex addiction*
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith has opened up about her past struggles with addiction.
> 
> The actress discussed the topic of addiction with her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones, special guest August Alsina and Will Smith's sister Ashley Marie during her latest episode of her Facebook series Red Table Talk.
> 
> Adrienne first opened up about being addicted to heroin when Jada was growing up before a fan asked Jada, 46, if she'd ever faced addiction.
> 
> 'My sort of addictions jump. They jump around,' she explained. 'When I was younger, I definitely think I had a sex addiction of some kind, yes, that everything could be fixed by sex. You know what I’m saying?'
> 
> The Girls Trip star confessed she also had a gym addiction and then a drink problem.
> 
> 'I remember reaching a rock bottom that time I was in the house by myself and I had those two bottles of wine and was going for the third bottle,' she recalled. 'And I was like, "Now hold up. You’re in this house by yourself going onto your third bottle of wine? You might have a problem."'
> 
> But the mother-of-two explained that she found it pretty easy to be able to cut herself off from her vices.
> 
> 'That’s the thing about me: I can go cold turkey. I am a binger, and I always have to watch myself and I can just get obsessed with things. It's not what you’re doing but how you're with it. Why you're doing it. It’s the behavior that's attached to it because if you want to have a lot of sex, that's great, but why are you having all that sex? That's what you've got to look at.'
> 
> In a previous episode Jada admitted, in front of her daughter Willow, 17, that she was went through 'kind of an addiction' with sex toys.
> 
> 'I’ve had a lot of experience with sex toys — lots,' she confessed.
> 
> 'I don’t think I used toys with a partner, but I did use toys a lot alone. I gave myself multiples first. Multiple orgasms. I was really into it at one point. Just because I was in an exploration state and I was abstaining from men. I actually think like I went through kind of an addiction too with it. One day I was like, enough, I was having like five orgasms a day. You can create so much pleasure, you just constantly want it.'
> 
> 'That’s some next level, right there,' Willow joked on hearing her mom's admission.
> 
> Meanwhile Jada's husband Will Smith revealed last week that the couple no longer refer to themselves as married.
> 
> 'We refer to ourselves as life partners, where you get into that space where you realize you are literally with somebody for the rest of your life,' Will told TIDAL's Rap Radar podcast.
> 
> The couple have children Willow, 17 and Jaden, 20.


Do we all (and her kids) need to know all of this?


----------



## mkr

Her new addiction must be attention seeking.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Her new addiction must be attention seeking.


really
I guess her kids are nothing like we were but I still think it's just normal for kids to not want to think about their parents doing sexual things....even the Smiths


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> really
> I guess her kids are nothing like we were but I still think it's just normal for kids to not want to think about their parents doing sexual things....even the Smiths




You must remember- her kids are on a totally different level than mere mortal kids! They are enlightened to the highest degree and so special. [emoji849]


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5935283/Jada-Pinkett-Smith-reveals-sex-addiction.html
> *'I just get obsessed with things': Jada Pinkett Smith reveals she once battled sex addiction*
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith has opened up about her past struggles with addiction.
> 
> The actress discussed the topic of addiction with her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones, special guest August Alsina and Will Smith's sister Ashley Marie during her latest episode of her Facebook series Red Table Talk.
> 
> Adrienne first opened up about being addicted to heroin when Jada was growing up before a fan asked Jada, 46, if she'd ever faced addiction.
> 
> 'My sort of addictions jump. They jump around,' she explained. 'When I was younger, I definitely think I had a sex addiction of some kind, yes, that everything could be fixed by sex. You know what I’m saying?'
> 
> The Girls Trip star confessed she also had a gym addiction and then a drink problem.
> 
> 'I remember reaching a rock bottom that time I was in the house by myself and I had those two bottles of wine and was going for the third bottle,' she recalled. 'And I was like, "Now hold up. You’re in this house by yourself going onto your third bottle of wine? You might have a problem."'
> 
> But the mother-of-two explained that she found it pretty easy to be able to cut herself off from her vices.
> 
> 'That’s the thing about me: I can go cold turkey. I am a binger, and I always have to watch myself and I can just get obsessed with things. It's not what you’re doing but how you're with it. Why you're doing it. It’s the behavior that's attached to it because if you want to have a lot of sex, that's great, but why are you having all that sex? That's what you've got to look at.'
> 
> In a previous episode Jada admitted, in front of her daughter Willow, 17, that she was went through 'kind of an addiction' with sex toys.
> 
> 'I’ve had a lot of experience with sex toys — lots,' she confessed.
> 
> 'I don’t think I used toys with a partner, but I did use toys a lot alone. I gave myself multiples first. Multiple orgasms. I was really into it at one point. Just because I was in an exploration state and I was abstaining from men. I actually think like I went through kind of an addiction too with it. One day I was like, enough, I was having like five orgasms a day. You can create so much pleasure, you just constantly want it.'
> 
> 'That’s some next level, right there,' Willow joked on hearing her mom's admission.
> 
> Meanwhile Jada's husband Will Smith revealed last week that the couple no longer refer to themselves as married.
> 
> 'We refer to ourselves as life partners, where you get into that space where you realize you are literally with somebody for the rest of your life,' Will told TIDAL's Rap Radar podcast.
> 
> The couple have children Willow, 17 and Jaden, 20.


I need the two of them to find another topic to make themselves "interesting".


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> really
> I guess her kids are nothing like we were but I still think it's just normal for kids to not want to think about their parents doing sexual things....even the Smiths


Kids are so exposed to sex at such a young age now and the Smiths also have unconventional parenting styles that it probably doesn't phase Willow and Jayden.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## bag-princess

didn't she or someone for her say it was not true???   and i watched it - so funny how she could not say she slept with him or had an affair.  she called it an "entanglement" 


*Jada Pinkett Smith Admits to Having a Relationship with August Alsina During a Separation From Will*

After statements from August Alsina made headlines, a representative for Jada Pinkett Smith said that the allegations were "absolutely not true." But today, during an episode of _Red Table Talk _on Facebook Watch, Smith clarified, saying that the statement wasn't directly from her — and her husband, Will, followed suit, saying that he had never released a personal statement either. In today's special episode, Jada admitted that she had an "entanglement" but clarified that it happened during a separation period in her marriage. As for Will granting "permission," both the Smiths clarified, saying it wasn't the case.

"At the end of the day, I don't like how all of this came to be. That doesn't matter, it's all love, honestly," Jada said. "That would be something I wouldn't comment on at all. I feel like it's a situation I consider private."

The two discussed the specifics of the situation, with Jada admitting that she and Will were going through a few issues in their marriage. Will went as far as to say, "I was done with you."

"What August was trying to communicate [...] I think he wanted to make it clear he's not a homewrecker," Jada said of Alsina's statements. When Will asked her to explain "clearly what happened" between her and August, she did.

"I got into an entanglement with August," she said. "A relationship, it was a relationship, absolutely. I was in a lot of pain, I was broken and in the process of that relationship, I definitely realized that you can't find happiness outside of yourself. And luckily enough, you and I were also going through a process of healing in a much different manner. It had been so long since I felt good." She added that it was a "joy to help heal somebody."

While many will call the situation infidelity, Jada was quick to point out that she doesn't see it as a transgression. "I was really able to do some really deep healing," she said. Jada and Alsina elected to stop when Jada decided that she was going to work things out with Will and at the time, she thought things were done forever.
"I let that be and hadn't talked to him since," Jada said. "So it is a little weird all this stuff is coming out now since this was several [years ago]." Will said that part of the surprise came from the fact that they'd already moved on: "Our experiences of working through it, fighting through it, talking through it and therapizing through it, I think the why now is weird."
The two continued, saying that their relationship is something that they're both continuing to work on and that they still surprise each other.
"You didn't think that I had the girth that it was gonna take to ride with you through," Will said.
"I didn't know if you would be willing to find the deep capacity to love me," Jada said.
When he asked how he was doing, though, Jada assured him that he was doing great and the two finished the conversation with a high-five.
"You gotta go through some **** to get the answers," Jada said.

The full episode is available on Facebook Watch.











						Jada Pinkett Smith Admits to Having a Relationship with August Alsina During a Separation From Will
					

Jada and Will had a very special Red Table Talk today.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> didn't she or someone for her say it was not true???   and i watched it - so funny how she could not say she slept with him or had an affair.  she called it an "entanglement"
> 
> 
> *Jada Pinkett Smith Admits to Having a Relationship with August Alsina During a Separation From Will*
> 
> After statements from August Alsina made headlines, a representative for Jada Pinkett Smith said that the allegations were "absolutely not true." But today, during an episode of _Red Table Talk _on Facebook Watch, Smith clarified, saying that the statement wasn't directly from her — and her husband, Will, followed suit, saying that he had never released a personal statement either. In today's special episode, Jada admitted that she had an "entanglement" but clarified that it happened during a separation period in her marriage. As for Will granting "permission," both the Smiths clarified, saying it wasn't the case.
> 
> "At the end of the day, I don't like how all of this came to be. That doesn't matter, it's all love, honestly," Jada said. "That would be something I wouldn't comment on at all. I feel like it's a situation I consider private."
> 
> The two discussed the specifics of the situation, with Jada admitting that she and Will were going through a few issues in their marriage. Will went as far as to say, "I was done with you."
> 
> "What August was trying to communicate [...] I think he wanted to make it clear he's not a homewrecker," Jada said of Alsina's statements. When Will asked her to explain "clearly what happened" between her and August, she did.
> 
> "I got into an entanglement with August," she said. "A relationship, it was a relationship, absolutely. I was in a lot of pain, I was broken and in the process of that relationship, I definitely realized that you can't find happiness outside of yourself. And luckily enough, you and I were also going through a process of healing in a much different manner. It had been so long since I felt good." She added that it was a "joy to help heal somebody."
> 
> While many will call the situation infidelity, Jada was quick to point out that she doesn't see it as a transgression. "I was really able to do some really deep healing," she said. Jada and Alsina elected to stop when Jada decided that she was going to work things out with Will and at the time, she thought things were done forever.
> "I let that be and hadn't talked to him since," Jada said. "So it is a little weird all this stuff is coming out now since this was several [years ago]." Will said that part of the surprise came from the fact that they'd already moved on: "Our experiences of working through it, fighting through it, talking through it and therapizing through it, I think the why now is weird."
> The two continued, saying that their relationship is something that they're both continuing to work on and that they still surprise each other.
> "You didn't think that I had the girth that it was gonna take to ride with you through," Will said.
> "I didn't know if you would be willing to find the deep capacity to love me," Jada said.
> When he asked how he was doing, though, Jada assured him that he was doing great and the two finished the conversation with a high-five.
> "You gotta go through some **** to get the answers," Jada said.
> 
> The full episode is available on Facebook Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Admits to Having a Relationship with August Alsina During a Separation From Will
> 
> 
> Jada and Will had a very special Red Table Talk today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


too much info IMO


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> too much info IMO




it was really kinda uncomfortable to watch!  will pressed her own it and she finally called it an "entanglement"


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> it was really kinda uncomfortable to watch!  will pressed her own it and she finally called it an "entanglement"


she seems to be pretty full of herself


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she seems to be pretty full of herself



she always does!  and will looked like he had been crying.  you can tell it still hurts him and i really wonder what her attitude was like with him in private.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> she always does!  and will looked like he had been crying.  you can tell it still hurts him and i really wonder what her attitude was like with him in private.


he's very likable
I always remember the time they were on some talk show and they were saying that they go (or used to go) to other people's homes for a party or dinner or whatever and have sex (in the bathroom?).....again - why do I need to know this?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> he's very likable
> I always remember the time they were on some talk show and they were saying that they go (or used to go) to other people's homes for a party or dinner or whatever and have sex (in the bathroom?).....again - why do I need to know this?




i remember that and i want to say that it was oprah - but i was years ago.   i don't think i would have invited them over to my home after that admission!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i remember that and i want to say that it was oprah - but i was years ago.   i don't think i would have invited them over to my home after that admission!


or maybe it wasn't even true and they just wanted to seem sexy


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> or maybe it wasn't even true and they just wanted to seem sexy




true or not - i would not want to think about them in one of my bathrooms!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> true or not - i would not want to think about them in one of my bathrooms!



Oh man, i’d have to burn the towels. What happened to respecting your hosts!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Am I the only one that finds Jada Pinkett Smith annoying and about as interesting as Meghan Markle?  
Both act like know it alls.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always remember her saying in an interview that she chose not to be a huge movie star because it would have been too much of both she and Will were at that level. Mmmmmkaayyy.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> Am I the only one that finds Jada Pinkett Smith annoying and about as interesting as Meghan Markle?
> Both act like know it alls.



There are certainly similarities. They both have intense narcissistic tendencies but that’s probably not unusual for actresses. Jada at least has had several starring roles but I think she’s always been way more vain than Meghan. And they both have somehow convinced their much more famous husbands that they’re lucky to have them. 

Will and Jada’s marriage has always seemed strange to me.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Am I the only one that finds Jada Pinkett Smith annoying and about as interesting as Meghan Markle?
> Both act like know it alls.




i am not going to get into Meghan because that is why i purposely avoid that thread - the comments can get all out of wack.  but i have always said if jada had not married the big movie star will smith she would have faded away like other actresses with the little amount of talent she has.   being married to him gave her the idea that she was as good he is.   and when she made that comment that "i just wanted to feel good" it was clear that is all she cares about!


----------



## limom

I always thought they had an open marriage. What prompted her to finally admit that she was involved with August?
I have always liked Jada. She said that she cried before she married him. Those two were always messy.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I always thought they had an open marriage. What prompted her to finally admit that she was involved with August?
> I have always liked Jada. She said that she cried before she married him. Those two were always messy.



She was prompted by August telling everyone what had been just gossip about for years.  From looking at Will’s face I don’t believe it was as open as people thought or if it had been he must have thought that part was behind them. He looked gutted!


----------



## Tivo

I did not expect her to admit anything so I’m impressed.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> She was prompted by August telling everyone what had been just gossip about for years.  From looking at Will’s face I don’t believe it was as open as people thought or if it had been he must have thought that part was behind them. He looked gutted!


I watched the interview with August by Angela Yee and the Smiths denied for a while....
August looked sincere too....
Will is a great actor so who knows what is really going on. 
Jada needs to write a book...


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I did not expect her to admit anything so I’m impressed.


August got the texts, the pics and the sex tapes...


----------



## TC1

She tried to deny, he had receipts..so she came clean. LOL then uses it to create a platform for her red table talk? puhlease. Who cares? Did they honestly expect us to think these two have been faithful their whole relationship? Ridiculous. These two are messes. That stuff about them and Scientology came out...they skirted around that too.. first instinct for Jada is always denial.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I watched the interview with August by Angela Yee and the Smiths denied for a while....
> August looked sincere too....
> Will is a great actor so who knows what is really going on.
> *Jada needs to write a book...*





please don't give her any ideas!!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> August got the texts, the pics and the sex tapes...




exactly!!  she didn't impress me by coming clean - she knew she had to!   she stressed a couple of times how it was yeeeeears ago since she last spoke to him so she had no intention of saying a word about it.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I always remember her saying in an interview that she chose not to be a huge movie star because it would have been too much of both she and Will were at that level. Mmmmmkaayyy.


Yeah right


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bag-princess said:


> i am not going to get into Meghan because that is why i purposely avoid that thread - the comments can get all out of wack.  but i have always said if jada had not married the big movie star will smith she would have faded away like other actresses with the little amount of talent she has.   being married to him gave her the idea that she was as good he is.   and when she made that comment that "i just wanted to feel good" it was clear that is all she cares about!


THANK YOU! Meghan will get dragged into threads that have absolutely nothing to do with her!  It is becoming obsessive and I they are realizing it. No one should be on your mind like that!

I bet Will is pissed that Jada has caused this.  Right now he is the butt of many jokes.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bag-princess said:


> i am not going to get into Meghan because that is why i purposely avoid that thread - the comments can get all out of wack.  but i have always said if jada had not married the big movie star will smith she would have faded away like other actresses with the little amount of talent she has.   being married to him gave her the idea that she was as good he is.   and when she made that comment that "*i just wanted to feel good"* it was clear that is all she cares about!


Why did I think of Monster Ball when she said that?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lanasyogamama said:


> I always remember her saying in an interview that she chose not to be a huge movie star because it would have been too much of both she and Will were at that level. Mmmmmkaayyy.


I think it may be possible especially since they had kids to raise. Wives take a backseat to their husband’s careers all the time. Now would she have been a big star, I don’t think so but they may have made the decision for her to pretty much become a mother and that’s it. I just wish she would have been better at it. I just didn’t care for their parenting style.


----------



## limom

Winter’sJoy said:


> THANK YOU! Meghan will get dragged into threads that have absolutely nothing to do with her!  It is becoming obsessive and I they are realizing it. No one should be on your mind like that!
> 
> I bet Will is pissed that Jada has caused this.  Right now he is the butt of many jokes.


Fifty is having a field day, trolling Will


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> Fifty is having a field day, trolling Will


I saw that!   Did you see where someone dubbed the whole “why don’t he want me, man” scene from Fresh Prince of BA into a scene regarding Jada and August? Oh my! I was laughing and pissed for him. Why didn’t they ask him to sign an NDA or maybe it was too late by then.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  she didn't impress me by coming clean - she knew she had to!   she stressed a couple of times how it was yeeeeears ago since she last spoke to him so she had no intention of saying a word about it.


Oh her hand was definitely forced. Jada ought to be a shame of herself but I think Will has been doing his own thing too. He just isn’t sloppy.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

My only issue with Jada on this is the fact of her being older. She should have known better. August really had nothing to loose in the situation. Maybe he was really in love or maybe he was looking for a sugar mama. Him leaving her makes me think he really fell in love. Jada knew that man had all kinds of trauma, estrangement from his family, and drug issues. This is not someone you become “entangled” with without honest and true intentions. She knew she wasn’t leaving Will. If a man did what Jada did, I would say he preyed upon the vulnerable, so I gotta say the same for her.


----------



## bag-mania

OK, I’ve got to say it. She said this happened 4 1/2 years ago which would have made August only 22 at the time and she would’ve been 43. He is only a few years older than her own kids. Ick!!!

And before anyone says it, yes, I would’ve found it to be just as gross if she was the man and there was a 21 year age difference between her and her lover.


----------



## limom

She nursed him.  
I think it was just a FWB situation where one got feelings...
He even wrote a song about her....plus August is a friend of her son. Just weird.
she should have gone with ASAP Rocky.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> She nursed him.
> I think it was just a FWB situation where one got feelings...
> He even wrote a song about her....plus August is a friend of her son. Just weird.
> she should have gone with ASAP Rocky.


Was he friends with Jaden prior to his relationship with Jada? Not ASAP Rocky!  Lol


----------



## limom

Winter’sJoy said:


> Was he friends with Jaden prior to his relationship with Jada? Not ASAP Rocky!  Lol


Either the son or the girl. ASAP would have scratched the hitch and kept it going....
Snoop, now of all people is commenting......
Who is next *****?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> Either the son or the girl. ASAP would have scratched the hitch and kept it going....
> Snoop, now of all people is commenting......
> Who is next *****?


I will say ASAP has a nice smile and I believe he would have kept his mouth shut and probably hasn’t had as much trauma. Snoop doesn’t have room to say jack on this topic! Lol

If ***** comments I'm just going to close my laptop for the day


----------



## PewPew

It was so cold to call it “an...entanglement,” as if August was a nuisance that ensnared her— just a bit of gum that grabbed onto her shoe, instead of a young guy (half her age) who cared for her & is a friend of her son.

I’m glad Will followed up and called it a “relationship”


----------



## bag-mania

PewPew said:


> It was so cold to call it “an...entanglement,” as if August was a nuisance that ensnared her— just a bit of gum that grabbed onto her shoe, instead of a young guy (half her age) who cared for her & is a friend of her son.
> 
> I’m glad Will followed up and called it a “relationship”



That’s her narcissism coming into play. She couldn’t quite bring herself to take personal responsibility for her actions because she would look bad.  Instead she used a word like “entanglement” because she wanted it to sound as if it was something that happened TO her rather than admit she instigated it. That ‘ol cougar was out huntin’ for the young stuff.


----------



## limom

PewPew said:


> It was so cold to call it “an...entanglement,” as if August was a nuisance that ensnared her— just a bit of gum that grabbed onto her shoe, instead of a young guy (half her age) who cared for her & is a friend of her son.
> 
> I’m glad Will followed up and called it a “relationship”


It was incredibly dismissive. Isn’t she the one who cried before marrying Will?
Although, why would August disclose his relationship with her? It is not like they were out and about in public.
Their two kids must be so over their parents at this point, no wonder they left the nest so quickly.
That red table is way, way too much sharing... what is next? my gay lover story....


----------



## PewPew

bag-mania said:


> That’s her narcissism coming into play.



It doesn’t surprise me that they named _both_ kids after themselves. Will & Jada version 2.0 Willow & Jaden.


----------



## bag-mania

PewPew said:


> It doesn’t surprise me that they named _both_ kids after themselves. Will & Jada version 2.0 Willow & Jaden.



Their idea of child raising is even more unconventional than their idea of marriage.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> It was incredibly dismissive. Isn’t she the one who cried before marrying Will?
> Although, why would August disclose his relationship with her? It is not like they were out and about in public.
> Their two kids must be so over their parents at this point, no wonder they left the nest so quickly.
> That red table is way, way too much sharing... what is next? my gay lover story....


I remember them being photographed around town and him hanging with her mom. 

Are you alluding to what I think you are alluding to...


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Their idea of child raising is even more unconventional than their idea of marriage.



they just turned those children out into the world so they they could "experience life at their own pace"  and other crazy mess she has said about them!  she kills me talking about how they don't own them.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> they just turned those children out into the world so they they could "experience life at their own pace"  and other crazy mess she has said about them!  she kills me talking about how they don't own them.



They gave the kids almost no structure in their lives. Then Jada has the gall to say she was heartbroken when Jaden asked to be emancipated when he was 14. What did they expect?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> They gave the kids almost no structure in their lives. Then Jada has the gall to say she was heartbroken when Jaden asked to be emancipated when he was 14. What did they expect?




exactly!!  the boy was able to travel out the country on his own - what did he need parents for?  he had handlers that went with him so they wouldn't have to.  they have been on their own for years now.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  the boy was able to travel out the country on his own - what did he need parents for?  he had handlers that went with him so they wouldn't have to.  they have been on their own for years now.



Didn’t Jaden move into a $4 million mansion when he was 17 or 18?  That’s some starter home!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Didn’t Jaden move into a $4 million mansion when he was 17 or 18?  That’s some starter home!



i can't remember the price tag but i am sure that number is not far off!  i never understood their parent process.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i can't remember the price tag but i am sure that number is not far off!  i never understood their parent process.


Was it before or after he graduated from Scientology school?
Funny, how the Smith are exposing all their dirt but are still staying mum on their funding a school and their foray into Scientology....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Winter’sJoy said:


> I think it may be possible especially since they had kids to raise. Wives take a backseat to their husband’s careers all the time. Now would she have been a big star, I don’t think so but they may have made the decision for her to pretty much become a mother and that’s it. I just wish she would have been better at it. I just didn’t care for their parenting style.



Totally agree that many women’s careers take a backseat to parenting, it’s the assumption that she would have had his level of success that annoys me. 



PewPew said:


> It doesn’t surprise me that they named _both_ kids after themselves. Will & Jada version 2.0 Willow & Jaden.



I feel so stupid, I never realized that about the names.


----------



## PewPew

In a video clip from a couple of years ago, Will talks about “retiring from trying to make Jada happy,” and how their view of marriage has changed over the years. The article has a transcript from the video.









						Will Smith Says He's Retiring From Making Jada Happy in 2018 Video
					

The video came to light after the actress' 'Red Table Talk' confession.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

PewPew said:


> In a video clip from a couple of years ago, *Will talks about “retiring from trying to make Jada happy,*” and how their view of marriage has changed over the years. The article has a transcript from the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith Says He's Retiring From Making Jada Happy in 2018 Video
> 
> 
> The video came to light after the actress' 'Red Table Talk' confession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com





didn't he also say that at the red table???


----------



## limom

Oh, please. He had a sidepiece for years.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Oh, please. He had a sidepiece for years.


yep


----------



## bag-princess

Willow Smith, 19, Buys Gorgeous First Home In Malibu For $3.1 Million
					

Willow Smith is done with the palatial Smith pad in Calabasas and is moving into her first home in Malibu.




					madamenoire.com


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Oh, please. He had a sidepiece for years.


man or woman....wasn't there a lot of talk about him and his close male friend?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> man or woman....wasn't there a lot of talk about him and his close male friend?




yes Dwayne Martin - Tisha Campbell's ex-husband


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Willow Smith, 19, Buys Gorgeous First Home In Malibu For $3.1 Million
> 
> 
> Willow Smith is done with the palatial Smith pad in Calabasas and is moving into her first home in Malibu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madamenoire.com



Oh, to be a celebrity's kid! Willow, out on her own with her very first mansion.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## bag-princess

Oh come on now - seriously???


*Jada Pinkett Smith Says She Was 'Mom-Shamed' Because She Didn't Raise Jaden and Willow in a 'Typical' Way*










						Jada Pinkett Smith Says She Was 'Mom-Shamed' Because She Didn't Raise Jaden and Willow in a 'Typical' Way
					

Jada Pinkett Smith, Adrienne “Gammy” Banfield-Norris and Willow Smith talked mom-shaming on the latest episode of Red Table Talk.




					thegrapevine.theroot.com


----------



## bag-mania

Awww, Jada, can’t you just be happy you are more famous and wealthy then nearly everyone else in the country? We are supposed to feel sorry for you too?  

If Jada and Will hadn’t made such a huge deal about describing exactly how they were raising their kids in interviews, nobody would ever have known about it and they wouldn’t have been criticized. They also encouraged the kids to be as publicly “different” as possible. Why do celebrities expect to only get 100% positive press?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Awww, Jada, can’t you just be happy you are more famous and wealthy then nearly everyone else in the country? We are supposed to feel sorry for you too?
> 
> *If Jada and Will hadn’t made such a huge deal about describing exactly how they were raising their kids in interviews, nobody would ever have known about it and they wouldn’t have been criticized.* They also encouraged the kids to be as publicly “different” as possible. Why do celebrities expect to only get 100% positive press?





she is calling it being "mom shamed" because nobody agreed with that gobbly-gook-scientology crap that she was always talking about regarding those two!   how she did not own them and they were responsible for their own lives and could do anything they wanted to do as long as they believe it is right for them.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Oh come on now - seriously???
> 
> 
> *Jada Pinkett Smith Says She Was 'Mom-Shamed' Because She Didn't Raise Jaden and Willow in a 'Typical' Way*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Says She Was 'Mom-Shamed' Because She Didn't Raise Jaden and Willow in a 'Typical' Way
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith, Adrienne “Gammy” Banfield-Norris and Willow Smith talked mom-shaming on the latest episode of Red Table Talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegrapevine.theroot.com


Boo hoo
to me she always seemed like a know-it-all, bragging about how her great her family was - how will's ex was part of the family, how she and will had sex in other people's bathroom when they were invited to dinner


----------



## limom

The Queen of TMI.


----------



## bag-princess

Willow Smith Files Restraining Order Against Man She Claims Is Stalking Her
					

The singer previously revealed a man traveled from Oklahoma to L.A. to try to get into her home.




					www.bet.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Willow Smith Files Restraining Order Against Man She Claims Is Stalking Her
> 
> 
> The singer previously revealed a man traveled from Oklahoma to L.A. to try to get into her home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com


well that would be scary but she's fortunate to have full time security


----------



## bag-princess

Jada Pinkett Smith And Willow Smith Opened Up About Their Sexuality And Revealed They've Both Felt Attracted To Women
					

"I've had two times [where] I've been infatuated with a woman."




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know I’m naive to Hollywood life but is that the norm? Full time security like P O T U S? At all times?! Yikes. No thanks. I like my privacy.


----------



## limom

If they are legitimately stalked, does the LAPD offer any kind of support or as sol?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> If they are legitimately stalked, does the LAPD offer any kind of support or as sol?



someone posted in another forum that last year Los Angeles has decided not to prosecute for trespassing and stalking so these people now are free to do what they want it seems.


----------



## bag-mania

I wonder what Will thinks when Jada and Willow have these discussions on their TV show. Does he get annoyed or is he thinking “yeah, I could see her going for a woman too.”

Jada also mentioned that Willow had previously suggested that if her marriage with Will didn't work out, Willow could see her mother having a relationship with another woman.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think Jada (and her offspring) just reaaaally love attention. 
I feel like she’s just looking for clicks/an audience. 
I mean sers... ooooh you thought about sleeping with another woman? How avant-garde.  
Maybe if it was 1958 people might bat an eye, but c’mon.


----------



## bag-princess

It’s the article title and comments that are too funny!











						Twitter Is Worried About Will Smith After Jada Pinkett Reportedly Told Tupac Not To “Beat Him Up”
					

Tupac vs Will Smith?




					cassiuslife.com


----------



## bag-princess

an article from last year about their massive home!   i see the little "hobbit door" that will told kevin hart to use!  i have always seen snippets of certain rooms but not the entire compound. 










						Inside Will Smith's 25,000 Sq. Ft. Mansion on 150 Acres in Calabasas (PHOTOS) - Pricey Pads
					

Inside Will Smith’s 25,000 Sq. Ft. Mansion on 150 Acres in Calabasas Calabasas, California, United States Will Smith has certainly come a long way since life as the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. The actor transitioned from television to film and has starred in numerous blockbuster films grossing more...




					www.priceypads.com


----------



## limom

* The architect’s project pagerevealed, “The estate was designed to express the Owners’ aspirations of a hand-made environment that is tied to the land..*

This is a crazy compound. They better stfu about the environment and the like


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> * The architect’s project pagerevealed, “The estate was designed to express the Owners’ aspirations of a hand-made environment that is tied to the land..*
> 
> This is a crazy compound. They better stfu about the environment and the like





yes that is some serious real estate!  i am a real estate junkie so i would love to know what they paid for it and what it is worth right now.   25,000 square feet and just the two of them living there  since both the kids have moved out - they don't have to see each other unless they want to.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There looks like other houses in the compound too. Maybe the kids live there? Probably not. I wonder if Jada’s mom lives nearby. That’s some crazy real estate ownership in Calabasas.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> There looks like other houses in the compound too. Maybe the kids live there? Probably not. I wonder if Jada’s mom lives nearby. That’s some crazy real estate ownership in Calabasas.




i know willow doesn't - there was a article about her million dollar home she moved into at some point this year - in malibu.  $3.1 million to be exact.   jaden moved out a while before she did but i am not sure where.











						Inside Willow Smith's $3.1 Million Starter Home
					

Willow Smith is officially a home owner!




					centennialbeauty.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> an article from last year about their massive home!   i see the little "hobbit door" that will told kevin hart to use!  i have always seen snippets of certain rooms but not the entire compound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Will Smith's 25,000 Sq. Ft. Mansion on 150 Acres in Calabasas (PHOTOS) - Pricey Pads
> 
> 
> Inside Will Smith’s 25,000 Sq. Ft. Mansion on 150 Acres in Calabasas Calabasas, California, United States Will Smith has certainly come a long way since life as the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. The actor transitioned from television to film and has starred in numerous blockbuster films grossing more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.priceypads.com


I literally don’t understand how you could use that many square feet.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if they only use two or three rooms, plus kitchen.  So much cozier!


----------



## bag-princess

Jay-Z and Will Smith Invest in Company to Help Low-Income Folks Go From Renters to Homeowners
					

The startup puts a new spin on the rent-to-own business model by providing clients with the tools and tips they need to both secure and maintain a home.




					www.theroot.com


----------



## bag-princess

he’s not telling anything we didn’t already know! 










						Will Smith reveals that he and Jada Pinkett Smith decided at one point in their marriage that they would no longer be monogamous: 'Marriage for us can't be a prison'
					

Will Smith "delicately explained" in a new GQ interview that Jada Pinkett Smith wasn't "the only one engaging in other sexual relationships."




					www.insider.com


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> he’s not telling anything we didn’t already know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith reveals that he and Jada Pinkett Smith decided at one point in their marriage that they would no longer be monogamous: 'Marriage for us can't be a prison'
> 
> 
> Will Smith "delicately explained" in a new GQ interview that Jada Pinkett Smith wasn't "the only one engaging in other sexual relationships."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com



Still, you have to love how they make sleeping around on each other sound like they are the most enlightened, empowered couple in the world. Everything they do has to be that much extra.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Still, you have to love how they make sleeping around on each other sound like they are the most enlightened, empowered couple in the world. Everything they do has to be that much extra.




exactly!!!   to listen to jada especially everything they do is so special that common everyday people would never understand the level they are on!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Can't imagine being their kids.


----------



## bag-princess

Allisonfaye said:


> Can't imagine being their kids.



no need to imagine  we have seen that train wreck.


----------



## bag-mania

Allisonfaye said:


> Can't imagine being their kids.



As near as I can tell the kids are just like them. They’ve never known anything other than their parents’ way of thinking.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Still, you have to love how they make sleeping around on each other sound like they are the most enlightened, empowered couple in the world. Everything they do has to be that much extra.


yes, and when they were monagamous they used to have sex in other people's bathrooms... they are Just So Sexy.  And so enlightenend.  But don't try this at home ordinary people.


----------



## purseinsanity

I've never paid much attention to Jada except she's always popping up on blurbs about her table talk (show?  series?  FB thing?) whatever it is.  She always looks and sounds high and mighty and preachy.  Her kids are annoying.  I'm not sure what much they've accomplished on their own to go around being preachy as well.  I think I like Will, and I never understood what these two really have in common.  I'm sure if I looked into it more, he'd annoy me as well.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I've never paid much attention to Jada except she's always popping up on blurbs about her table talk (show?  series?  FB thing?) whatever it is.  She always looks and sounds high and mighty and preachy.  Her kids are annoying.  I'm not sure what much they've accomplished on their own to go around being preachy as well.  I think I like Will, and I never understood what these two really have in common.  I'm sure if I looked into it more, he'd annoy me as well.


their kids are rich enough to have bought mansions I think - one of them at least
I don't know what they did to "earn" the money....modelling?
Will is seemingly more of a "regular guy" compared to his egotistical wife but now he's sounding more like her


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I've never paid much attention to Jada except she's always popping up on blurbs about her table talk (show?  series?  FB thing?) whatever it is.  She always looks and sounds high and mighty and preachy.  Her kids are annoying.  I'm not sure what much they've accomplished on their own to go around being preachy as well.  I think I like Will, and I never understood what these two really have in common.  I'm sure if I looked into it more, he'd annoy me as well.



To me it seems like Jada maintains the upper hand in their relationship by always making Will feel like he was lucky to get her and he'd better play his cards right and keep her happy. Now that's just an outsider's view and could be totally off-base. You never know what goes on behind closed doors. Maybe he projects that image to give Jada her dignity and "power" while he goes out and bangs whoever he wants. 

I guess you love who you love, even if that person is weird and makes you weird.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> their kids are rich enough to have bought mansions I think - one of them at least
> I don't know what they did to "earn" the money....modelling?
> Will is seemingly more of a "regular guy" compared to his egotistical wife but now he's sounding more like her



The kids will be set financially for life. They don't appear to say strange things to sound pretentious anymore so maybe that was a phase they were going through. They stay out of trouble which for celebrity kids who grew up with everything, that's the best you can hope for.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> To me it seems like Jada maintains the upper hand in their relationship by always making Will feel like he was lucky to get her and he'd better play his cards right and keep her happy. Now that's just an outsider's view and could be totally off-base. You never know what goes on behind closed doors. Maybe he projects that image to give Jada her dignity and "power" while he goes out and bangs whoever he wants.
> 
> I guess you love who you love, even if that person is weird and makes you weird.


well, he's the Big Movie Star and she's not.  so if she has him thinking he's so lucky, guess she must have some good tricks


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> well, he's the Big Movie Star and she's not.  so if she has him thinking he's so lucky, guess she must have some good tricks



They have been together a long time and they understand each other. Neither one feels like they are missing anything in their lives because they are free to pursue whatever strikes their fancy. There's no need for arguments or divorce when both parties agree that intimate relationships with other people is perfectly fine. I don't think the Will and Jada approach to marriage would work for 99% of couples. The rest of us clearly aren't enlightened enough.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> The kids will be set financially for life. They don't appear to say strange things to sound pretentious anymore so maybe that was a phase th*ey were going through. They stay out of trouble which for celebrity kids who grew up with everything, that's the best you can hope for.*




that I give them! Even when they were young teens and they would let them go off on trips to other countries alone -,because Jada said they did not own them and they should be free to do as they pleased  -  you never saw them locked up and in trouble.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> that I give them! Even when they were young teens and they would let them go off on trips to other countries alone -,because Jada said they did not own them and they should be free to do as they pleased  -  you never saw them locked up and in trouble.



I think Will and Jada were very lucky on that one. Some teens can handle freedom responsibly while others can't. If Willow and Jaden had had different personalities they could have gotten themselves in real trouble.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> They have been together a long time and they understand each other. Neither one feels like they are missing anything in their lives because they are free to pursue whatever strikes their fancy. There's no need for arguments or divorce when both parties agree that intimate relationships with other people is perfectly fine. I don't think the Will and Jada approach to marriage would work for 99% of couples. *The rest of us clearly aren't enlightened enough. *


I am one of the 99%.  Ignoramous, I am!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> The kids will be set financially for life. They don't appear to say strange things to sound pretentious anymore so maybe that was a phase they were going through. *They stay out of trouble which for celebrity kids who grew up with everything, that's the best you can hope for.*


You've got a point there!


----------



## sdkitty

so will is promoting a new Apple TV show and saying controversial stuff to get attention.  guess that's show biz - for him anyway


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> yes, and when they were monagamous they used to have sex in other people's bathrooms... they are Just So Sexy.  And so enlightenend.  But don't try this at home ordinary people.


Oh, never mind....just because they were having sex in other people's bathrooms when they were invited to dinner didn't mean they were monagamous


----------



## buzzytoes

sdkitty said:


> so will is promoting a new Apple TV show and saying controversial stuff to get attention.  guess that's show biz - for him anyway


Do you mean the Ayahuasca stuff?? I didn't realize that was controversial.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually tuned in to watch Red Table Talk and liked some of their episodes. I found some of the topics and guests interesting. Sometimes Jada’s woah is me attitude did irritate me or when Willow would go, “Ohhhhh yeahhhhh” when the guest said something enlightening. We always heard the rumors of their open marriage I just don’t think I needed him to admit it publicly. Ick. Gross.

Also, when she was having that affair (or whatever you want to call it) with that younger man why was Will so heartbroken about it or at least he appeared that way on Red Table Talk.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually tuned in to watch Red Table Talk and liked some of their episodes. I found some of the topics and guests interesting. Sometimes Jada’s woah is me attitude did irritate me or when Willow would go, “Ohhhhh yeahhhhh” when the guest said something enlightening. We always heard the rumors of their open marriage I just don’t think I needed him to admit it publicly. Ick. Gross.
> 
> Also, when she was *having that affair (or whatever you want to call it) *with that younger man why was Will so heartbroken about it or at least he appeared that way on Red Table Talk.



entanglement   - that is what she called it!  for some reason she couldn’t even say the word affair! she had to try and make it something that common people wouldn’t understan.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually tuned in to watch Red Table Talk and liked some of their episodes. I found some of the topics and guests interesting. Sometimes Jada’s woah is me attitude did irritate me or when Willow would go, “Ohhhhh yeahhhhh” when the guest said something enlightening. We always heard the rumors of their open marriage I just don’t think I needed him to admit it publicly. Ick. Gross.
> 
> Also, when she was having that affair (or whatever you want to call it) with that younger man why was Will so heartbroken about it or at least he appeared that way on Red Table Talk.


She should have called it "Conscious Coupling"


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> entanglement   - that is what she called it!  for some reason she couldn’t even say the word affair! she had to try and make it something that common people wouldn’t understan.


she does appear to have a somewhat superior attitude.....why isn't she "friends" with Meegain?


----------



## bag-princess

The floodgates are open! Everyone is telling their story now!










						Daz Dillinger Claims Jada Pinkett Smith Was Creeping With Late Kriss Kross Rapper Chris Kelly When He Was A Teen
					

Daz Dillinger claims that Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly had dealings with an underaged Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross fame.




					hiphopwired.com


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> The floodgates are open! Everyone is telling their story now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger Claims Jada Pinkett Smith Was Creeping With Late Kriss Kross Rapper Chris Kelly When He Was A Teen
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger claims that Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly had dealings with an underaged Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiphopwired.com


What? Mac Daddy is dead? How come I didn't know that?
Man, that's wiggida wiggida wiggida wack.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> What? Mac Daddy is dead? How come I didn't know that?
> Man, that's wiggida wiggida wiggida wack.




yes it is! He’s been dead quite some time now - I remember being shocked when I heard about it.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> The floodgates are open! Everyone is telling their story now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger Claims Jada Pinkett Smith Was Creeping With Late Kriss Kross Rapper Chris Kelly When He Was A Teen
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger claims that Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly had dealings with an underaged Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiphopwired.com


Ummmm, she was "entangling" with him when he was 15 and she was 22?!!?  WTH?  It's that called pedophilia??


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> The floodgates are open! Everyone is telling their story now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger Claims Jada Pinkett Smith Was Creeping With Late Kriss Kross Rapper Chris Kelly When He Was A Teen
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger claims that Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly had dealings with an underaged Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiphopwired.com


Will comes across as a pretty regular/wholesome guy.  Now his wife is looking kinda dirty.  I know some think all publicity is good publicity and they have people talking about them but has this gone too far?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> Will comes across as a pretty regular/wholesome guy.  Now his wife is looking kinda dirty.  I know some think all publicity is good publicity and they have people talking about them but has this gone too far?




it's definitely going down that road!  i think people have always known and just not said anything because most people like will and have never had anything bad to say about him and didn't want to say anything about her. possibly out of respect.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> it's definitely going down that road!  i think people have always known and just not said anything because most people like will and have never had anything bad to say about him and didn't want to say anything about her. possibly out of respect.


wonder if he will cut her loose


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> well, he's the Big Movie Star and she's not.  so if she has him thinking he's so lucky, guess she must have some good tricks


I remember an interview I read with him where he talked about how Jada could have been the biggest actress in the world, but she chose to allow him to be the movie star and sacrifice so that someone could be with the kids. I remember thinking how bold it was to assume you could’ve been the biggest actress in the world if you had decided to do that.



sdkitty said:


> wonder if he will cut her loose


I’m not sure he will, I remember him saying that his first divorce was his biggest regret in life, so I can’t see him leaving a marriage unless things for really horrible.

Why do I remember so many things about Will Smith interviews I read?


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I remember an interview I read with him where he talked about how Jada could have been the biggest actress in the world, but she chose to allow him to be the movie star and sacrifice so that someone could be with the kids. I remember thinking how bold it was to assume you could’ve been the biggest actress in the world if you had decided to do that.
> 
> 
> I’m not sure he will, I remember him saying that his first divorce was his biggest regret in life, so I can’t see him leaving a marriage unless things for really horrible.
> 
> Why do I remember so many things about Will Smith interviews I read?


you're probably right
on the other hand, the kids are grown so you never know


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> wonder if he will cut her loose




seriously doubt it.




lanasyogamama said:


> I remember an interview I read with him where he talked about how Jada could have been the biggest actress in the world, but she chose to allow him to be the movie star and sacrifice so that someone could be with the kids. I remember thinking how bold it was to assume you could’ve been the biggest actress in the world if you had decided to do that.
> 
> 
> I’m not sure he will, I remember him saying that his first divorce was his biggest regret in life, so I can’t see him leaving a marriage unless things for really horrible.
> 
> Why do I remember so many things about Will Smith interviews I read?




well i remember that too and wonder why he thought she "allowed" him to - he was simply better and much more popular than her!  if she had not married him i bet big money people would be saying "jada who??"  because she would not have gotten some of those roles without being known as Mrs Smith!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i remember that too and wonder why he thought she "allowed" him to - he was simply better and much more popular than her!  if she had not married him i bet big money people would be saying "jada who??"  because she would not have gotten some of those roles without being known as Mrs Smith!


She hasn't really worked that much and her roles have been mostly supporting, right?  I don't think she has a ton of talent or charisma so while she may not have always liked being in his shadow, I think she did pretty well being his wife.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> wonder if he will cut her loose



He has no reason to divorce her. Anything he wants he can have. Being married doesn't hold him back.


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> Do you mean the Ayahuasca stuff?? I didn't realize that was controversial.


It is, ayahuasca has been used only by shamans (curanderos) in the Amazon as a way to communicate w spirits and assist in healing
It is a very powerful hallucinogenic and was restricted to the initiated until a bright spark decided to sell it to tourists and set ayahuasca tours
The result? Murder, a lynching and some missing tourists
As an anecdote, apparently as a new baby I wasn’t thriving and the nanny was convinced I was given the evil eye so she took me to a curandero, Don Pablito, who apparently used ayahuasca in the cleansing ritual and a guinea pig and here I am


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Do you mean the Ayahuasca stuff?? I didn't realize that was controversial.


I was just talking about the open marriage stuff


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> It is, ayahuasca has been used only by shamans (curanderos) in the Amazon as a way to communicate w spirits and assist in healing
> It is a very powerful hallucinogenic and was restricted to the initiated until a bright spark decided to sell it to tourists and set ayahuasca tours
> The result? Murder, a lynching and some missing tourists
> As an anecdote, apparently as a new baby I wasn’t thriving and the nanny was convinced I was given the evil eye so she took me to a curandero, Don Pablito, who apparently used ayahuasca in the cleansing ritual and a guinea pig and here I am


so I guess that cleansing ritual worked for you


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> so I guess that cleansing ritual worked for you


Apparently 
I was not consulted though


----------



## buzzytoes

pukasonqo said:


> It is, ayahuasca has been used only by shamans (curanderos) in the Amazon as a way to communicate w spirits and assist in healing
> It is a very powerful hallucinogenic and was restricted to the initiated until a bright spark decided to sell it to tourists and set ayahuasca tours
> The result? Murder, a lynching and some missing tourists
> As an anecdote, apparently as a new baby I wasn’t thriving and the nanny was convinced I was given the evil eye so she took me to a curandero, Don Pablito, who apparently used ayahuasca in the cleansing ritual and a guinea pig and here I am


Well that's a fun fact to be able to tell people.  I revolve around a lot of "woo woo" communities and plant medicine is a common experience with them, so I guess that's why I didn't think it was so controversial.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pukasonqo said:


> It is, ayahuasca has been used only by shamans (curanderos) in the Amazon as a way to communicate w spirits and assist in healing
> It is a very powerful hallucinogenic and was restricted to the initiated until a bright spark decided to sell it to tourists and set ayahuasca tours
> The result? Murder, a lynching and some missing tourists
> As an anecdote, apparently as a new baby I wasn’t thriving and the nanny was convinced I was given the evil eye so she took me to a curandero, Don Pablito, who apparently used ayahuasca in the cleansing ritual and a guinea pig and here I am


I'm glad you are fine and I hope the guinea pig was left unharmed from the experience as well  What you wrote reminded me of when I went through my Carlos Castaneda phase. Very interesting to say the least. Castaneda, that is, not my reading him 




bag-princess said:


> The floodgates are open! Everyone is telling their story now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger Claims Jada Pinkett Smith Was Creeping With Late Kriss Kross Rapper Chris Kelly When He Was A Teen
> 
> 
> Daz Dillinger claims that Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly had dealings with an underaged Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiphopwired.com


R Kelly is talking and naming names too so hold on to your bags TPF people, things could get more interesting than gossipers could have ever bargained for.


(Also, it's not called pe*doph. when someone is attracted to young or very young teenagers, it's called something else but I can't remember what).


----------



## bag-princess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm glad you are fine and I hope the guinea pig was left unharmed from the experience as well  What you wrote reminded me of when I went through my Carlos Castaneda phase. Very interesting to say the least. Castaneda, that is, not my reading him
> 
> 
> 
> *R Kelly is talking and naming names too so hold on to your bags TPF people, things could get more interesting than gossipers could have ever bargained for.*
> 
> 
> (Also, it's not called pe*doph. when someone is attracted to young or very young teenagers, it's called something else but I can't remember what).




girl my son told me this yesterday! He’s cooperating with them in hopes of getting his time reduced and he is spilling the beans about other people. I guess he said he ain’t going down all by himsel!


----------



## TC1

Jada has always seemed so smug to me. Like she has Will believing she's the best he could ever get and she's lowered herself to be with him and "let" his career thrive. Girrrlllll, we saw you in Magic Mike, the acting world is just fine with you not involved.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

TC1 said:


> Jada has always seemed so smug to me. Like she has Will believing she's the best he could ever get and she's lowered herself to be with him and "let" his career thrive. Girrrlllll, we saw you in Magic Mike, the acting world is just fine with you not involved.


I never saw Magic Mike but to be nice to Jada, from the short clips I've seen wouldn't it be hard for any woman to hold her own in that movie considering all the buff male ass-ets on display? 

And she did date rap royalty Tupac which is some claim to fame, I think? But again Tupac was hittin' switches on a lot of bit*cough*ladies*cough*ches, like Madonna, so I don't really know where I'm digressing with this  

Oh right, from Jada to Tupac to R Kelly, because Kelly might be bringing some new revelations on why Tupac was offed. Allegedly Tupac knew too much about the criminal "underage geared lifestyle choices" made by a certain rap mogul.


----------



## bag-mania

IMO Jada has been milking her Tupac connection for far too long. If I have to read yet another story where she goes on about how they were sooooo close...

Don't know how true it is but I found this from a couple of months ago.

*Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly asked Tupac not to beat Will Smith up*
*According to Outlawz emcee Napoleon, Tupac wasn’t happy with the request.*
Last month, when Jada Pinkett Smith shared an exclusive poem from Tupac Shakur for his 50th birthday, the internet was in a frenzy. For many, the post brought up thoughts about Will Smith’s feelings and memories of Jada’s “entanglement” with August Alsina. For Outlawz emcee Napoleon, however, the poem prompted him to take a trip down memory lane.

During an interview on “Art of Dialogue,” Napoleon recalled Pac’s admiration of Jada as they watched a “boring” movie.

“I remember when I first came around Pac, Jada Pinkett was in a movie,” he said. “It may have been the first movie she ever starred in with one of the Wayan Brothers — I can’t remember the name of it.”

“We went down to Atlanta and I’m a kid, and I’m like, ‘This movie is boring as hell,’” he continued. “But Pac was just staring at the screen, just paying attention and really heavily involved in the movie … really focused!”

The Outlawz emcee then flashed back to another Tupac memory. In this particular occurrence, he remembered that Pac was “upset” after receiving a phone call from the _Girls Trip_ star shortly after she and Will started dating.

“The second time I probably heard him talk about her was when he went to L.A. and he was very upset,” said Napoleon. “Pac came in the room, he was like, ‘Jada gonna contact me like and tell me: DON’T DO NOTHING to Will Smith!’”

“So Pac was upset,” he went on. “I guess it kinda hurt him. He had a lot of love for Jada Pinkett, a lot of respect for her. A LOT of respect for her!”

Though Tupac calmed down and eventually let the situation die down, Napoleon explained that the late rapper was frustrated because he questioned Jada’s perception of him.

“He was offended when she asked him not to do anything to Will Smith from a standpoint not to be violent towards him,” he said. “I think that just hurt him more than anything. Because he was like, ‘What do you think this is? I’m not walking around being this impulsive, violent individual.’ So I think that probably hurt his feelings at the particular time.”

Check out the full interview below.









						Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly asked Tupac not to beat Will Smith up
					

According to Outlawz emcee Napoleon, Tupac wasn’t happy with the request.




					www.revolt.tv


----------



## TC1

Jada has been beating that Tupac connection to death. We get it, you loved him. He loved a lot of other chicks too   always easy to romanticize what would have been when they are dead.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Jada has been beating that Tupac connection to death. We get it, you loved him. He loved a lot of other chicks too   always easy to romanticize what would have been when they are dead.


I think she believes this gives her some sort of coolness or toughness - street cred?  Will is basically wholesome but she's So Cool


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> IMO Jada has been milking her Tupac connection for far too long. If I have to read yet another story where she goes on about how they were sooooo close...
> 
> Don't know how true it is but I found this from a couple of months ago.
> 
> *Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly asked Tupac not to beat Will Smith up*
> *According to Outlawz emcee Napoleon, Tupac wasn’t happy with the request.*
> Last month, when Jada Pinkett Smith shared an exclusive poem from Tupac Shakur for his 50th birthday, the internet was in a frenzy. For many, the post brought up thoughts about Will Smith’s feelings and memories of Jada’s “entanglement” with August Alsina. For Outlawz emcee Napoleon, however, the poem prompted him to take a trip down memory lane.
> 
> During an interview on “Art of Dialogue,” Napoleon recalled Pac’s admiration of Jada as they watched a “boring” movie.
> 
> “I remember when I first came around Pac, Jada Pinkett was in a movie,” he said. “It may have been the first movie she ever starred in with one of the Wayan Brothers — I can’t remember the name of it.”
> 
> “We went down to Atlanta and I’m a kid, and I’m like, ‘This movie is boring as hell,’” he continued. “But Pac was just staring at the screen, just paying attention and really heavily involved in the movie … really focused!”
> 
> The Outlawz emcee then flashed back to another Tupac memory. In this particular occurrence, he remembered that Pac was “upset” after receiving a phone call from the _Girls Trip_ star shortly after she and Will started dating.
> 
> “The second time I probably heard him talk about her was when he went to L.A. and he was very upset,” said Napoleon. “Pac came in the room, he was like, ‘Jada gonna contact me like and tell me: DON’T DO NOTHING to Will Smith!’”
> 
> “So Pac was upset,” he went on. “I guess it kinda hurt him. He had a lot of love for Jada Pinkett, a lot of respect for her. A LOT of respect for her!”
> 
> Though Tupac calmed down and eventually let the situation die down, Napoleon explained that the late rapper was frustrated because he questioned Jada’s perception of him.
> 
> “He was offended when she asked him not to do anything to Will Smith from a standpoint not to be violent towards him,” he said. “I think that just hurt him more than anything. Because he was like, ‘What do you think this is? I’m not walking around being this impulsive, violent individual.’ So I think that probably hurt his feelings at the particular time.”
> 
> Check out the full interview below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith allegedly asked Tupac not to beat Will Smith up
> 
> 
> According to Outlawz emcee Napoleon, Tupac wasn’t happy with the request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolt.tv





this is old,tired,regurgitated news BUT..............i would have loved to know what will's reaction was to this little nugget of news!!      ITA with sdkitty - she loves to have the link to Pac because it makes her seem so street savvy.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Jada has always seemed so smug to me. Like she has Will believing she's the best he could ever get and she's lowered herself to be with him and "let" his career thrive.* Girrrlllll, we saw you in Magic Mike, the acting world is just fine with you not involved.*




i never even equate her with that movie at all!   i forgot all about her even being in it until you or someone else mentions it.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> i never even equate her with that movie at all!   i forgot all about her even being in it until you or someone else mentions it.


When I saw her in it..I was like "huh, where have you been?" then I saw the acting and was quickly reminded she needs to go back there. PDQ
I mean, all of the acting was pretty bad, so for her to stand out says something


----------



## bag-princess

someone called her out on her need to share their business and let people know what all is going on in this marriage!  she didn't like that! 










						‘I Wonder How I Can Embarrass This Man This Month’: Fans Call Out Jada Pinkett Smith for Saying This About Marriage to Will, Actress Later Responds
					

Jada Pinkett Smith‘s marriage to Will Smith is the topic of internet conversation yet again thanks to more oversharing about what goes on with the […]




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> someone called her out on her need to share their business and let people know what all is going on in this marriage!  she didn't like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I Wonder How I Can Embarrass This Man This Month’: Fans Call Out Jada Pinkett Smith for Saying This About Marriage to Will, Actress Later Responds
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith‘s marriage to Will Smith is the topic of internet conversation yet again thanks to more oversharing about what goes on with the […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


I agree with the person who said "why is that our business?"


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I agree with the person who said "why is that our business?"




thank you!!  i agree with them too - and i honestly don't think that the person who feels she is going out of her way to embarrass will is that far off either!  i think she has a lot of resentment towards him because "she decided" to let him be the big movie star.   she may be jealous of his career.  the way she stated that was very telling to me.


----------



## bag-princess

these posts on Twitter is savage


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!  i agree with them too - and i honestly don't think that the person who feels she is going out of her way to embarrass will is that far off either!  i think she has a lot of resentment towards him because "she decided" to let him be the big movie star.   she may be jealous of his career.  the way she stated that was very telling to me.


she is so smug
and (as I may have said before) I think the whole Tupac thing is her trying to have coolness or street-cred or whatever


----------



## sdkitty

now apparently Jada is a victim of men slut shaming her online....most of us here aren't men....
The Cruel Slut-Shaming of Jada Pinkett Smith (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## TC1

No one would have ANYTHING to say about her if she didn't keep throwing out tidbits to the media to try to stay relevant


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> now apparently Jada is a victim of men slut shaming her online....most of us here aren't men....
> The Cruel Slut-Shaming of Jada Pinkett Smith (thedailybeast.com)




who did she pay to write that mess!??


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> who did she pay to write that mess!??


I don't know if she's behind that story but if so, then I'd say if you can't stand the heat, don't share so much.....I for one don't need to know about her sex life whether it's her and Will having sex in other people's bathrooms, or her having affairs, or him having affairs....just too much


----------



## bag-princess

wow!!! the surprises keep coming from those smith’s!! 










						Will Smith Reveals His First Marriage Ended After He Fell In Love with ‘Six Degrees of Separation’ Co-Star
					

Will Smith’s new memoir “Will” is soon to be released, and the legendary actor is said to be spilling all of his juicy secrets. In an excerpt of his new




					atlantablackstar.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just can’t with Will either sometimes. Even Kenickie took awhile to warm up to Rizzo.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> I just can’t with Will either sometimes. Even Kenickie took awhile to warm up to Rizzo.



It sounds like nothing happened so why would he bring it up at all, especially after so many years? Basically he was method acting and he thought he was falling in love with his costar. It's not like they had a torrid affair. Very strange.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> It sounds like nothing happened so why would he bring it up at all, especially after so many years? Basically he was method acting and he thought he was falling in love with his costar. It's not like they had a torrid affair. Very strange.




i don't know why they feel the need to keep sharing all this mess!  for years they tried to make people think they had the perfect marriage but now they want everyone to know how much they lied.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i don't know why they feel the need to keep sharing all this mess!  for years they tried to make people think they had the perfect marriage but now they want everyone to know how much they lied.


for her, attention seeking?
for him - he still has a viable acting career so maybe she's rubbed off on him


----------



## bag-mania

Now we know why they have been doing even more talking about their sex lives than usual. Will has a book coming out next week and they have an Oprah interview and they want to pump up interest in both. Speaking for myself, it didn’t work.   


*Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'*
In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"

In a new interview with Oprah Winfreyfor Apple TV+'s _The Oprah Conversation_, the 53-year-old actor spoke about his marriage after the host touched on the couple's revelation that they had spent a period of time separated. In a 2020 episode of_ Red Table Talk,_ Pinkett Smith revealed she'd had a relationship with singer August Alsina while still married to Smith.


"You know, it's really funny," Smith told Winfrey, via Yahoo! Entertainment. "We never actually like officially separated." 

The _Men in Black_ star, who is promoting his new memoir _Will_, said things in the couple's marriage reached a peak in September 2011 during Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party that he spent three years planning and that she disliked, which led to an explosive fight between the two.

"We realized that it was a fantasy illusion that we could make each other happy," Smith said. "We agreed that she had to make herself happy and I had to make myself happy. Then we were going to present ourselves back to the relationship already happy—versus demanding that the other person fill our empty cup."


He continued, "We just decided, 'You have to figure out how to be happy.' "

When Winfrey asked Smith if he and Pinkett Smith, 50, could have other sexual partners, the actor answered, "We talk about everything. I think the difficulty that people have and difficulty in discussing it is people only think in terms of sex."

"People are trying to put something on it: 'Will and Jada — what they doing with other people?'" he continued. "Will and Jada ain't really doing too much of nothin'. Will and Jada are on a spiritual journey to cleanse the poisonous, unloving parts of our hearts. And we're doing it together in this lifetime no matter what."

Smith added, "But the goal is not a sexual goal. It's spiritual. We are going to love each other no matter what. Since we are talking about it, Oprah, let's just talk about it: No woman can make me happy, so I don't need to look for one to try and make me happy. No man can make Jada happy, so she don't need to go look for one to make her happy. We both know that. There is no person that will fill your hole."


"Love being the most fearful place you'll ever try to step into. Real love. That unconditional love. To be able to open a broken heart again. Open a broken heart again and again," he shared.

In a September interview with _GQ_, Smith said the public did not get the full story about Pinkett Smith's "entanglement" with Alsina.

"The public has a narrative that is impenetrable," he explained. "Once the public decides something, it's difficult to impossible to dislodge the pictures and ideas and perceptions."

Smith told _GQ_, "Jada never believed in [a] conventional marriage."

"Jada had family members that had an unconventional relationship. So she grew up in a way that was very different than how I grew up," he said. "There were significant endless discussions about, what is relational perfection? What is the perfect way to interact as a couple? And for the large part of our relationship, monogamy was what we chose, not thinking of monogamy as the only relational perfection."


He continued, "We have given each other trust and freedom, with the belief that everybody has to find their own way. And marriage for us can't be a prison. And I don't suggest our road for anybody. I don't suggest this road for anybody. But the experiences that the freedoms that we've given one another and the unconditional support, to me, is the highest definition of love."

_Will_ is available for purchase on Nov. 9.









						Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'
					

In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"




					www.google.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Now we know why they have been doing even more talking about their sex lives than usual. Will has a book coming out next week and they have an Oprah interview and they want to pump up interest in both. Speaking for myself, it didn’t work.
> 
> 
> *Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'*
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> In a new interview with Oprah Winfreyfor Apple TV+'s _The Oprah Conversation_, the 53-year-old actor spoke about his marriage after the host touched on the couple's revelation that they had spent a period of time separated. In a 2020 episode of_ Red Table Talk,_ Pinkett Smith revealed she'd had a relationship with singer August Alsina while still married to Smith.
> 
> 
> "You know, it's really funny," Smith told Winfrey, via Yahoo! Entertainment. "We never actually like officially separated."
> 
> The _Men in Black_ star, who is promoting his new memoir _Will_, said things in the couple's marriage reached a peak in September 2011 during Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party that he spent three years planning and that she disliked, which led to an explosive fight between the two.
> 
> "We realized that it was a fantasy illusion that we could make each other happy," Smith said. "We agreed that she had to make herself happy and I had to make myself happy. Then we were going to present ourselves back to the relationship already happy—versus demanding that the other person fill our empty cup."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We just decided, 'You have to figure out how to be happy.' "
> 
> When Winfrey asked Smith if he and Pinkett Smith, 50, could have other sexual partners, the actor answered, "We talk about everything. I think the difficulty that people have and difficulty in discussing it is people only think in terms of sex."
> 
> "People are trying to put something on it: 'Will and Jada — what they doing with other people?'" he continued. "Will and Jada ain't really doing too much of nothin'. Will and Jada are on a spiritual journey to cleanse the poisonous, unloving parts of our hearts. And we're doing it together in this lifetime no matter what."
> 
> Smith added, "But the goal is not a sexual goal. It's spiritual. We are going to love each other no matter what. Since we are talking about it, Oprah, let's just talk about it: No woman can make me happy, so I don't need to look for one to try and make me happy. No man can make Jada happy, so she don't need to go look for one to make her happy. We both know that. There is no person that will fill your hole."
> 
> 
> "Love being the most fearful place you'll ever try to step into. Real love. That unconditional love. To be able to open a broken heart again. Open a broken heart again and again," he shared.
> 
> In a September interview with _GQ_, Smith said the public did not get the full story about Pinkett Smith's "entanglement" with Alsina.
> 
> "The public has a narrative that is impenetrable," he explained. "Once the public decides something, it's difficult to impossible to dislodge the pictures and ideas and perceptions."
> 
> Smith told _GQ_, "Jada never believed in [a] conventional marriage."
> 
> "Jada had family members that had an unconventional relationship. So she grew up in a way that was very different than how I grew up," he said. "There were significant endless discussions about, what is relational perfection? What is the perfect way to interact as a couple? And for the large part of our relationship, monogamy was what we chose, not thinking of monogamy as the only relational perfection."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We have given each other trust and freedom, with the belief that everybody has to find their own way. And marriage for us can't be a prison. And I don't suggest our road for anybody. I don't suggest this road for anybody. But the experiences that the freedoms that we've given one another and the unconditional support, to me, is the highest definition of love."
> 
> _Will_ is available for purchase on Nov. 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'
> 
> 
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


who cares?


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Now we know why they have been doing even more talking about their sex lives than usual. Will has a book coming out next week and they have an Oprah interview and they want to pump up interest in both. Speaking for myself, it didn’t work.
> 
> 
> *Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'*
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> In a new interview with Oprah Winfreyfor Apple TV+'s _The Oprah Conversation_, the 53-year-old actor spoke about his marriage after the host touched on the couple's revelation that they had spent a period of time separated. In a 2020 episode of_ Red Table Talk,_ Pinkett Smith revealed she'd had a relationship with singer August Alsina while still married to Smith.
> 
> 
> "You know, it's really funny," Smith told Winfrey, via Yahoo! Entertainment. "We never actually like officially separated."
> 
> The _Men in Black_ star, who is promoting his new memoir _Will_, said things in the couple's marriage reached a peak in September 2011 during Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party that he spent three years planning and that she disliked, which led to an explosive fight between the two.
> 
> "We realized that it was a fantasy illusion that we could make each other happy," Smith said. "We agreed that she had to make herself happy and I had to make myself happy. Then we were going to present ourselves back to the relationship already happy—versus demanding that the other person fill our empty cup."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We just decided, 'You have to figure out how to be happy.' "
> 
> When Winfrey asked Smith if he and Pinkett Smith, 50, could have other sexual partners, the actor answered, "We talk about everything. I think the difficulty that people have and difficulty in discussing it is people only think in terms of sex."
> 
> "People are trying to put something on it: 'Will and Jada — what they doing with other people?'" he continued. "Will and Jada ain't really doing too much of nothin'. Will and Jada are on a spiritual journey to cleanse the poisonous, unloving parts of our hearts. And we're doing it together in this lifetime no matter what."
> 
> Smith added, "But the goal is not a sexual goal. It's spiritual. We are going to love each other no matter what. Since we are talking about it, Oprah, let's just talk about it: No woman can make me happy, so I don't need to look for one to try and make me happy. No man can make Jada happy, so she don't need to go look for one to make her happy. We both know that. There is no person that will fill your hole."
> 
> 
> "Love being the most fearful place you'll ever try to step into. Real love. That unconditional love. To be able to open a broken heart again. Open a broken heart again and again," he shared.
> 
> In a September interview with _GQ_, Smith said the public did not get the full story about Pinkett Smith's "entanglement" with Alsina.
> 
> "The public has a narrative that is impenetrable," he explained. "Once the public decides something, it's difficult to impossible to dislodge the pictures and ideas and perceptions."
> 
> Smith told _GQ_, "Jada never believed in [a] conventional marriage."
> 
> "Jada had family members that had an unconventional relationship. So she grew up in a way that was very different than how I grew up," he said. "There were significant endless discussions about, what is relational perfection? What is the perfect way to interact as a couple? And for the large part of our relationship, monogamy was what we chose, not thinking of monogamy as the only relational perfection."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We have given each other trust and freedom, with the belief that everybody has to find their own way. And marriage for us can't be a prison. And I don't suggest our road for anybody. I don't suggest this road for anybody. But the experiences that the freedoms that we've given one another and the unconditional support, to me, is the highest definition of love."
> 
> _Will_ is available for purchase on Nov. 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'
> 
> 
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thank you for posting, because I don't want to give them any clicks, but I feel like everyone except Sutton on RHOBH in that this was just soooo long of an article to read.  I got to "relational perfection" and called it quits.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Now we know why they have been doing even more talking about their sex lives than usual. Will has a book coming out next week and they have an Oprah interview and they want to pump up interest in both. Speaking for myself, it didn’t work.
> 
> 
> *Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'*
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> In a new interview with Oprah Winfreyfor Apple TV+'s _The Oprah Conversation_, the 53-year-old actor spoke about his marriage after the host touched on the couple's revelation that they had spent a period of time separated. In a 2020 episode of_ Red Table Talk,_ Pinkett Smith revealed she'd had a relationship with singer August Alsina while still married to Smith.
> 
> 
> "You know, it's really funny," Smith told Winfrey, via Yahoo! Entertainment. "We never actually like officially separated."
> 
> The _Men in Black_ star, who is promoting his new memoir _Will_, said things in the couple's marriage reached a peak in September 2011 during Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party that he spent three years planning and that she disliked, which led to an explosive fight between the two.
> 
> "We realized that it was a fantasy illusion that we could make each other happy," Smith said. "We agreed that she had to make herself happy and I had to make myself happy. Then we were going to present ourselves back to the relationship already happy—versus demanding that the other person fill our empty cup."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We just decided, 'You have to figure out how to be happy.' "
> 
> When Winfrey asked Smith if he and Pinkett Smith, 50, could have other sexual partners, the actor answered, "We talk about everything. I think the difficulty that people have and difficulty in discussing it is people only think in terms of sex."
> 
> "People are trying to put something on it: 'Will and Jada — what they doing with other people?'" he continued. "Will and Jada ain't really doing too much of nothin'. Will and Jada are on a spiritual journey to cleanse the poisonous, unloving parts of our hearts. And we're doing it together in this lifetime no matter what."
> 
> Smith added, "But the goal is not a sexual goal. It's spiritual. We are going to love each other no matter what. Since we are talking about it, Oprah, let's just talk about it: No woman can make me happy, so I don't need to look for one to try and make me happy. No man can make Jada happy, so she don't need to go look for one to make her happy. We both know that. There is no person that will fill your hole."
> 
> 
> "Love being the most fearful place you'll ever try to step into. Real love. That unconditional love. To be able to open a broken heart again. Open a broken heart again and again," he shared.
> 
> In a September interview with _GQ_, Smith said the public did not get the full story about Pinkett Smith's "entanglement" with Alsina.
> 
> "The public has a narrative that is impenetrable," he explained. "Once the public decides something, it's difficult to impossible to dislodge the pictures and ideas and perceptions."
> 
> Smith told _GQ_, "Jada never believed in [a] conventional marriage."
> 
> "Jada had family members that had an unconventional relationship. So she grew up in a way that was very different than how I grew up," he said. "There were significant endless discussions about, what is relational perfection? What is the perfect way to interact as a couple? And for the large part of our relationship, monogamy was what we chose, not thinking of monogamy as the only relational perfection."
> 
> 
> He continued, "We have given each other trust and freedom, with the belief that everybody has to find their own way. And marriage for us can't be a prison. And I don't suggest our road for anybody. I don't suggest this road for anybody. But the experiences that the freedoms that we've given one another and the unconditional support, to me, is the highest definition of love."
> 
> _Will_ is available for purchase on Nov. 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith Says He and Jada Pinkett Smith Agreed 'It Was a Fantasy Illusion That We Could Make Each Other Happy'
> 
> 
> In a revealing new interview with Oprah Winfrey, Will Smith opens up about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith and finding "relational perfection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




he talked ALLLLLLL the way around O’s question about them having other sexual partners!  Did not answer that at all but continued to try and make everyone believe they are still so connected and will fight for their marriage - even though  they know they can not make each other happy anymore! And obviously they aren’t going to even try. they have more than enough room on that huge estate to be married and still live separate lives!   People are sick of them!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you for posting, because I don't want to give them any clicks, but I feel like everyone except Sutton on RHOBH in that this was just soooo long of an article to read.  I got to "relational perfection" and called it quits.



 It was the same old thing, Will trying to rationalize that his horribly sh!tty marriage is actually a carefully crafted masterpiece of enlightenment. Delusional.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> It was the same old thing, Will trying to rationalize that his horribly sh!tty marriage is actually a carefully crafted masterpiece of enlightenment. Delusional.




THIS is the very best description of the both of them!!!  they both do it and you said it perfectly!!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> THIS is the very best description of the both of them!!!  they both do it and you said it perfectly!!


I hate to seem like I'm blaming the woman but in this case I do think she is the influence.....he seems more like a "regular guy" to me.  she is the one who seems more like she wants to show how supererior she is


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I hate to seem like I'm blaming the woman but in this case I do think she is the influence.....he seems more like a "regular guy" to me.  *she is the one who seems more like she wants to show how supererior she is*




you are not the only one - a lot of people feel that way including me.  will was really down to earth before her but she seems to have let all the money and fame go to her head!  she is always on another level than most people. i don't mind people who have been through things and want to shar what they have learned but she always comes off as a "miss know it all" and thinks people don't understand because we just are not on the same level as she is!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> you are not the only one - a lot of people feel that way including me.  will was really down to earth before her but she seems to have let all the money and fame go to her head!  she is always on another level than most people. i don't mind people who have been through things and want to shar what they have learned but she always comes off as a "miss know it all" and thinks people don't understand because we just are not on the same level as she is!


yes, she seems smug to me


----------



## Lavendera

She definitely seems like the alpha


----------



## bag-princess

I wonder what scintillating news they wI’ll feel we are worthy of knowing with this week!


----------



## TC1

I just read a post on IG that said "everything I've learned about Will & Jada has been against my will"


----------



## Sferics

I liked her a lot in Set It Off...she seemed so cute and likeable then. 
She appears so different. So strenuous.



(But if I think about that, I guess that is what people say about me, too! Darn! )


----------



## bag-princess

Finally some other news   - this sounds like the old mr smith we all knew!











						Will Smith gave his 'King Richard' co-stars money to compensate for shift to HBO Max release, report says
					

Smith — who stars as the father of Venus and Serena Williams in "King Richard" — earned a reported $40 million for his work on the film.




					www.insider.com


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Finally some other news   - this sounds like the old mr smith we all knew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith gave his 'King Richard' co-stars money to compensate for shift to HBO Max release, report says
> 
> 
> Smith — who stars as the father of Venus and Serena Williams in "King Richard" — earned a reported $40 million for his work on the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com



I hope Jada doesn't disapprove of his generosity. Otherwise, we may have another tale of entanglement thrust upon us.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I hope Jada doesn't disapprove of his generosity. *Otherwise, we may have another tale of entanglement thrust upon us.*




i LOL and had to look around to see is anyone heard me!!


----------



## sdkitty

I was listening to an interview with him on Fresh Air (not terry gross, another reporter).  He talked about his memoir and the King Richard movie.  I don't really think I'm biased against him but I didn't find it very interesting.  Usually I can listen to almost any Fresh Air episode and find it engaging.


----------



## Sferics

The King Richard trailer looks great - I'll watch the film.

(When I first overheard something about it on radio, I thought it was a film about a historical person, and I was like "oh wow, they cast the Williams-Sisters as the princesses? Why not, cool!" - oh my )


----------



## TC1

This made me chuckle


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> This made me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263430


she looks hard in this pic


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> This made me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263430



and has quite a few siggy 











						Petition to Stop Interviewing Will and Jada Gets over 14K Signatures
					

A petition has been started to put a moratorium on interviewing Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith. At the time of this article, the petition has re...




					www.vladtv.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> and has quite a few siggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petition to Stop Interviewing Will and Jada Gets over 14K Signatures
> 
> 
> A petition has been started to put a moratorium on interviewing Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith. At the time of this article, the petition has re...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vladtv.com


Jada must be burning up


----------



## bag-mania

I’d sign it a hundred times if I thought it would do any good.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I’d sign it a hundred times if I thought it would do any good.


aww...you don't wanna know all about their sex life?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I’d sign it a hundred times if I thought it would do any good.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> aww...you don't wanna know all about their sex life?



I already know too much. Not that I believe they’ve been entirely truthful. They do love to embellish their stories.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sdkitty said:


> aww...you don't wanna know all about their sex life?


Not to this extent lol!


----------



## bag-princess

People Are Begging Will Smith's Ex-Wife Sheree Zampino To Refrain From Revealing The Actor's Business On New TV Gig - Blavity
					

Will Smith ’s ex-wife Sheree Zampino, who has joined the season 12 cast of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,  is being asked to refrain from discussing anything that has to do with her former partner. Social media users, who are already tired of hearing about Smith's business in the bedroom, are...




					blavity.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> People Are Begging Will Smith's Ex-Wife Sheree Zampino To Refrain From Revealing The Actor's Business On New TV Gig - Blavity
> 
> 
> Will Smith ’s ex-wife Sheree Zampino, who has joined the season 12 cast of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,  is being asked to refrain from discussing anything that has to do with her former partner. Social media users, who are already tired of hearing about Smith's business in the bedroom, are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blavity.com


Her two minutes of fame is not over yet. I hope she doesn’t talk about the Smith’s. Supposedly she has a good relationship with all now including Jada. Just focus on your own life and not hang on the tails of others.


----------



## bag-princess

She does not need to apologize IMO and vivica need not comment!










						Laverne Cox Acknowledges But Doesn't Apologize For 'Entanglements' Comment to Will and Jada Pinkett Smith
					

Laverne Cox responds to backlash caused on the red carpet of the SAG Awards when she mentioned "entanglements" in front of Jada Pinkett Smith



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## bag-princess

Willow Smith Wore Bella Hadid's Viral Paperclip Cardigan
					

Willow Smith shared selfies to Instagram where she posed in the same Jacquemus cropped shawl initially worn by Bella Hadid.




					www.instyle.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Willow Smith Wore Bella Hadid's Viral Paperclip Cardigan
> 
> 
> Willow Smith shared selfies to Instagram where she posed in the same Jacquemus cropped shawl initially worn by Bella Hadid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instyle.com


she looks ok except for the tongue


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Willow Smith Wore Bella Hadid's Viral Paperclip Cardigan
> 
> 
> Willow Smith shared selfies to Instagram where she posed in the same Jacquemus cropped shawl initially worn by Bella Hadid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instyle.com


Sigh.  Two attention whore children.  Wonder where they get that from??


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> Sigh.  Two attention whore children.  Wonder where they get that from??



Hopefully they have outgrown their saying whatever inane thought crosses their minds to the press and acting like they are geniuses for saying it phase.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Hopefully they have outgrown their saying whatever inane thought crosses their minds to the press and acting like they are geniuses for saying it phase.




well since jaden has not been seen or heard from lately so there is hope.   she still says things at the red table sometimes but not much in public so i think they have just learned to keep their thoughts to themselves.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Hopefully they have outgrown their saying whatever inane thought crosses their minds to the press and acting like they are geniuses for saying it phase.


We can only hope.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Yikes, anyone watching the Oscars see what happened when Chris Rock was onstage??


----------



## haute okole

Did y’all see what Will Smith did to Chris Rock on the Oscars?  Holy CRAP!  I thought it was a bit.  But I saw Jada’s face and Lupita’s face and the TV went silent as Will screamed at Chris to “Keep my wife’s name out of your f@$#ing mouth!”  OMG.  Right reaction on Will’s part, wrong time and venue.  Wow!  I was actually rooting for Will to win.  Now, no way.  So so tacky.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

haute okole said:


> Did y’all see what Will Smith did to Chris Rock on the Oscars?  Holy CRAP!  I thought it was a bit.  But I saw Jada’s face and Lupita’s face and the TV went silent as Will screamed at Chris to “Keep my wife’s name out of your f@$#ing mouth!”  OMG.  Right reaction on Will’s part, wrong time and venue.  Wow!


Yikes!!!!!! I thought it was an act until it went silent and like you said I saw Lupitas face. And you know it can’t be nice when they bleep it out. He didn’t really hit him did he? I guess they didn’t bleep it out in Australia….


----------



## haute okole

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes!!!!!! I thought it was an act until it went silent and like you said I saw Lupitas face. And you know it can’t be nice when they bleep it out. He didn’t really hit him did he? I guess they didn’t bleep it out in Australia….


Will slapped him with an open hand.  It was so ridiculous!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

haute okole said:


> Will slapped him with an open hand.  It was so ridiculous!


I thought he was kidding when he did it..He really hit him?? I couldn’t tell….


----------



## haute okole

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought he was kidding when he did it..He really hit him?? I couldn’t tell….


 Crap, he just won and he is crying and apologizing to the Williams sisters and the cast.  Nobody is thinking about the movie now.  Everybody is just thinking about what a fool he made of himself.


----------



## Suncatcher

The word that comes to my mind is assault.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

haute okole said:


> View attachment 5365442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365444


Thank you For posting. I did see a video where the kept the sound on and you could here it..That is crazy! not the right place for that…


----------



## Luv2Shop1

What a weird moment. He must have something going on in his personal life because that wasn't a normal response for someone in his position.


----------



## Silverplume

I provide no excuses for a man who can’t control himself. He chose foolishness and ruined his own “big night” by losing his temper and screaming swear words. Frankly, I think Will should be charged with assault.


----------



## prettyprincess

Will hasn’t seemed himself in a long time.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes, anyone watching the Oscars see what happened when Chris Rock was onstage??


I refuse to watch, but I saw a clip of this 20 times on Instagram.  Will resorts to violence for a joke??  There's a helluva lot worse things that Chris could've joked about Jada than her hair.    I respect Chris Rock for not retaliating.  That was disgusting.


----------



## closetluxe

I like Will Smith a lot, but there's no excuse for his behavior.  Chris was doing his job, although as a comedian, I never thought he was funny.  There was no malicious intent on his part.  Will Smith has forever tainted his win with his actions tonight.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

purseinsanity said:


> I refuse to watch, but I saw a clip of this 20 times on Instagram.  Will resorts to violence for a joke??  There's a helluva lot worse things that Chris could've joked about Jada than her hair.    I respect Chris Rock for not retaliating.  That was disgusting.


I wasn’t going to watch because of the whole Harry and Megan thing but got sucked in when it started. I do like the hosts as comedians so I thought I’d give it a try. It seems like a lot of the jokes didn’t go over very well and the seating I found weird.


----------



## Grande Latte

Everyone is struggling with everything. Will Smith really got foolish for a moment.


----------



## OCMomof3

Why in the world was Will allowed to remain at the event after that? Much less accept an award?! That was 100% assault, and he should have been removed.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Geez it’s not Chris’ fault Will’s wife is bald and always cheating on him.
He needs anger management.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Poor Chris Rock was too shaken up but imagine if he’d followed up with a joke about getting entangled like August that would have destroyed W right there


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## jelliedfeels

Grande Latte said:


> Everyone is struggling with everything. Will Smith really got foolish for a moment.



I hate patronising messages like ‘educate yourself about alopeicia’ so self-righteous.
Having a minor issue like being bald doesn’t mean no one can make fun of your appearance any more than being dyslexic means you never have to make an effort to write professionally at work.

She clearly likes the attention from being bald or she’d just wear a wig anyway.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Absolutely unacceptable. Not the time not the place to settle scores. What’s more will smith has a history of slapping (remember that joker host trying to hug him?). will smith is out of control. I’m puzzled as to why they decided to hand him the Oscar, means they condone his behaviour. And that teary speech, whatever man…You can’t just go around assaulting people, apologising after, youve got to keep your cool in life, or else you’re no different to a territorial baboon. Ricky Gervais said so much more mean stuff and people handled it. Chris Rock did not deserve that punch. I am disgusted by will smith, he has to pay for what he did!


----------



## bag-princess

Loni love posted this on FACEBOOK 









						During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler Perry, who motion for him to brush it off. Bradley... | By Loni Love | Facebook
					

3.6M views, 17K likes, 8.9K loves, 14K comments, 25K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Loni Love: During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler...




					fb.watch


----------



## bag-princess

Will Smith Tearfully Apologizes After Physical Altercation With Chris Rock
					

“I want to apologize to the Academy; I want to apologize to all my fellow nominees….”




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

bag-princess said:


> Loni love posted this on FACEBOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler Perry, who motion for him to brush it off. Bradley... | By Loni Love | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3.6M views, 17K likes, 8.9K loves, 14K comments, 25K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Loni Love: During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Actors are such entitled luvvies I’m not surprised they all took W’s side and act like Chris is out of line and it’s not the comedian’s job to lightly roast the guests
Also isn’t J the one who got so ‘horribly insulted’? Funny they all run to comfort the much more famous Will 

Add on - a lot of people are rightly saying  hair loss isn’t even considered to be a health condition if you are a man. It’s not like she’s having chemo.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Will Smith Tearfully Apologizes After Physical Altercation With Chris Rock
> 
> 
> “I want to apologize to the Academy; I want to apologize to all my fellow nominees….”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com


Apologize to everyone except the man you actually assaulted.  What an SOB.


----------



## purseinsanity

Lovely.  He's actually getting praised.  Turning this into he was protecting his "poor defenseless wife".  WTAF??









						Tiffany Haddish Says Will Smith Stood 'Up for His Wife' at Oscars: 'Most Beautiful Thing I've Seen'
					

Tiffany Haddish called Will Smith smacking Chris Rock in defense of Jada Pinkett Smith the 'most beautiful thing I've ever seen.'




					people.com


----------



## limom

Weird.
A mess.
The memes, the jokes.
Jada and her red table..
Did August comment yet?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Lovely.  He's actually getting praised.  Turning this into he was protecting his "poor defenseless wife".  WTAF??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish Says Will Smith Stood 'Up for His Wife' at Oscars: 'Most Beautiful Thing I've Seen'
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish called Will Smith smacking Chris Rock in defense of Jada Pinkett Smith the 'most beautiful thing I've ever seen.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com




she needs to stop!
you know if it had been anyone else that would not be the case!!  and the way people were hugging and comforting him afterwards you would think HE had been slapped.  




limom said:


> Weird.
> A mess.
> The memes, the jokes.
> Jada and her red table..
> Did August comment yet?




child..........why did he not attempt this with august when he was all entangled in his wife!!!       will ain't no fool!


----------



## bag-princess

Will Smith PARTIES after his Oscars punch
					

The star, 53, tried to brush off the biggest scandal in the Academy Awards ' 94-year history by partying hard with his family at the Vanity Fair post-Oscars bash while clutching his gold Best Actor gong.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## swags

Was that real? I don’t understand why Will wasn’t arrested if it wasn’t staged.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I came here for the tea! This story is all over the place. I didn’t watch the Oscars so I don’t know if they were performing/playing or not.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Was that real? I don’t understand why Will wasn’t arrested if it wasn’t staged.




chris declined when asked if he wanted to press charges.   i seriously doubt that he will but i wonder if the academy will do something regarding it such as snatch back will's oscar.


----------



## Mimmy

I don’t feel sorry for Will Smith. Chris Rock’s joke fell flat on it’s own. This was actually quite tame for what he can come up with.

You hit/slap Chris Rock and then you shout out a profanity laced insult.

Then the rambling, teary acceptance speech preaching love and protecting your family.

I give Chris Rock credit for “just taking this” and not escalating the situation.


----------



## meluvs2shop

If nothing happens to Will then Hollywood is far more F’d up than I thought. 

I just saw the clip. You can tell Will was not joking when he walked off the stage. And then the profanity. That made me cringe! :/ Chris handled himself with grace. Sadly, it seems Hollywood only supported Will. Plus the joke was not even bad at all. Jada didn’t like it but she doesn’t like anything or anyone.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> chris declined when asked if he wanted to press charges.   i seriously doubt that he will but *i wonder if the academy will do something regarding it such as snatch back will's oscar.*


After just watching the clip from last night, I’d be ok with that. I’m so tired of Hollywood protecting their own and so above the law. So hit them where it hurts: artistically.


----------



## Rouge H

The whole situation was out of line….i Feel bad for the host’s.


----------



## bag-princess

not many people were aware that jada is suffering from alopecia so i honestly think that chris had no idea or he would not have poked fun at her situation.  this would have been a great teaching moment and instead of slapping the taste out of chris's mouth he could have addressed this in his speech and turned the joke around on chris to make him feel bad or at least ashamed.  slapping him was so uncalled for! 

this better be addressed at the red table!!


----------



## Deleted 698298

And why the tearful excuse that he was ‘defending’. Jada, the beautiful woman she is, is no delicate flower and she has a big mouth on her that can defend itself. WSmith should be ostracised for that assault, instead he‘s being hugged and forgiven like a little boy who didn’t know better! Then he goes off to party? What a strange world this Hollywood is…


----------



## meluvs2shop

I had to share this comment I saw on FB:

_“If he can get mad like that In March imagine how mad he’ll be in August.”_


----------



## LibbyRuth

The party part gets me.  Reports are that Chris Rock skipped the post-show parties while Will was on the dance floor having a grand old time.  While I get that Will was a winner and it was his big nigh and Chris was a presenter, it seemed tone deaf on Will's part.  Chris did the right thing getting out of there and not giving any more fuel to the fire.  Will would have been wise to have swallowed his pride and done the press conference then gone home.  He could have thrown a huge party for all his family and friends next week to celebrate the win - and even flown out his mom and her knitting group.


----------



## youngster

I didn't watch the Oscars but I saw the clip this morning.  At first, I thought it had to be staged, to try and boost their ratings which have been hitting all time lows. But, wow, not staged.  If Will Smith (who used to be one of my favorite actors) was that upset, he could have gotten up and left the theater.  Taken his wife by the hand and walked out. My sympathy is all with Chris Rock.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> I didn't watch the Oscars but I saw the clip this morning.  At first, I thought it had to be staged, to try and boost their ratings which have been hitting all time lows. But, wow, not staged.  If Will Smith (who used to be one of my favorite actors) was that upset, he could have gotten up and left the theater.  Taken his wife by the hand and walked out. My sympathy is all with Chris Rock.



I didn't see the footage until just now because someone posted it over on FB. I must honestly say I find the aggressive outburst once he was seated again almost more concerning than the actual violent act of slapping someone in the face. Also, how the Oscars just chose to completely ignore?


----------



## Tyler_JP

I watched live and am still genuinely unnerved by Smith's reaction...


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I didn't see the footage until just now because someone posted it over on FB. I must honestly say I find the aggressive outburst once he was seated again almost more concerning than the actual violent act of slapping someone in the face. Also, how the Oscars just chose to completely ignore?



I think they were all stunned. It wasn't in the script, that's for sure.  With a live show, they can't stop the show, assess the situation and address it on the spot.

Will Smith needs to be held responsible (and get some serious therapy).  He should be kicked out of the Academy and forfeit his Oscar, to make sure that no one else is ever tempted to do something similar.  I've read comments and tweets from a bunch of comics now saying they are worried this will normalize physical attacks on them over jokes.  Chris Rock should seriously think about filing charges (on behalf of all comics and performers) in order to make it clear that people who try something similar will be held accountable.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m fascinated by all the support Will is getting… and now Smith’s PR machine/team is on OT with Jada’s health condition -alopecia.


----------



## Mimmy

I think that Chris Rock certainly has every right to press charges but as people have pointed out Hollywood is a strange place. Since so much sympathy seems to be with Will Smith I think he’s right to just assess the situation for now.

I don’t think that it would be right but Chris Rock might suddenly find doors closing on him if he presses charges.

Certain comedians are known for pushing boundaries. I guess in the future they could submit their carefully written jokes and the entire show could be a yawn fest; which last night’s show was not but for all the wrong reasons. Or they could just pick someone to fawn over them all to ensure that their sensitive feelings wouldn’t be hurt. 

With a bit of luck the doors could close on Will. I am not holding my breath though.


----------



## limom

Pff, six months from now, the remake of anger management will be out, starring Will and Chris.


----------



## Toby93

purseinsanity said:


> Apologize to everyone except the man you actually assaulted.  What an SOB.


I have never been a fan of Will Smith.  I have always found him to be arrogant and just too much.  I guess my instincts were correct.  As a lot of people are saying, if it bothered his wife so much, she could have worn a wig. She clearly wanted attention.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It does not surprise me at all that Chris Rock is not pressing charges - it would surprise me if he did.  If this were to happen between two men in a bar, there would be no pressing charges - nor would there be much talk of whether or not there should be.  I've always been a fan of Chris Rock's comedy, in large part because I think he has a great talent for cutting through the BS to point out what really matters in the world.  Well in the big scope of things, getting slapped isn't a thing that really matters.  There's a lot of talk in the world today about calling the police on a black man for a petty crime ... Chris Rock understands why you don't do that.



Toby93 said:


> I have never been a fan of Will Smith.  I have always found him to be arrogant and just too much.  I guess my instincts were correct.  As a lot of people are saying, if it bothered his wife so much, she could have worn a wig. She clearly wanted attention.



I think Will and Jada have made it clear for a long time now they want all the praise, but none of the roast that comes with being a big star.  It was evident to me that Will has no sense of humor about himself earlier this year when he was on Graham Norton, and he could not manage to behave like he was just one of the guests. He wanted everyone singing his praises and being so excited to be in his presence, and gave none of that back to the other guests.  Sorry, but if they want that kind of "all praise, no jokes" treatment, they both need to do better work.  They're both entertainers but don't scratch the surface of being greatest performers of their generation.


----------



## skyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> It does not surprise me at all that Chris Rock is not pressing charges - it would surprise me if he did.  If this were to happen between two men in a bar, there would be no pressing charges - nor would there be much talk of whether or not there should be.  I've always been a fan of Chris Rock's comedy, in large part because I think he has a great talent for cutting through the BS to point out what really matters in the world.  Well in the big scope of things, getting slapped isn't a thing that really matters.  There's a lot of talk in the world today about calling the police on a black man for a petty crime ... Chris Rock understands why you don't do that.


I like Will Smith but I love Chris Rock! I think you nailed Chris Rock and his appeal. FTLOG...he's a comedian! One of the all time great comedy routines, done by Chris Rock...pure genius! 

Language alert.........


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## limom

Ok


----------



## Love Of My Life

Will Smith's behavior shameful , unacceptable& disrespectful & for sure something is going on with him
He should have been escorted out of the Oscars


----------



## LittleStar88

Here are a few thoughts I had about the slap ...

Jada looked beautiful at the Oscars. She can rock the no hair look, which seems to be a trend right now (medical condition aside). Rather than rising above and owning the moment as a strong woman fighting a medical situation, Will's actions made Jada look more like a victim than a warrior gracefully battling an autoimmune disease. I say this as a person currently in cancer treatment with very short hair as a result so I speak from experience here. I would be mortified if my husband reacted this way on my behalf.

When you are a high-profile attendee at these kinds of events, expect that you might be the target of a roast moment.

Will and Jada are painfully transparent about too many personal things (didn't she have an affair and then discuss it on a talk show?) - when you put that much out there publicly, you need to have thicker skin.

Seeing Will being coddled over it really irked me. Like dude, pull up your adulting pants and get it together.

I kind of feel bad for Chris Rock. While he may have pushed it too far, other hosts in the past have, too (Ricky Gervais comes to mind).

Will missed the opportunity for this to be a big teaching moment for Chris and generally about alopecia. Will could have kept it classy and used his words but now the whole thing is eclipsed by the slap.


----------



## youngster

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is that Chris Rock is 57. He seems almost ageless to me, he looks great and fit, but he's not a kid anymore.  I looked it up and he's 5' 10" and weighs about 170 lbs. Will Smith is 53 and is 6' 2" and closer to 200 lbs. He's also had a lot of boxing training.  He famously played Muhammed Ali after all.  That slap probably really hurt at minimum but, if Chris Rock wasn't fit and in good shape, he could have been knocked over and been actually hurt*. (Just look at the "Long Island Shover" that awful woman who shoved the Broadway voice coach on the street who later died from her injuries. She's been charged with 1st degree manslaughter.)  Attacking, slapping, shoving another person in anger or frustration should never be excused or normalized.

So, we'll see what the Academy does.  They still haven't taken back Roman Polanski's Oscar and he's a fugitive and child rapist though they did finally get around to expelling him from the Academy.   Not a lot of good choices for them, lots of scoundrels and abusers have won Oscars after all (Weinstein, William Hurt, etc.) and it's not reasonable for them to go back and strip awards from people who are dead and can't defend themselves, but they have to do _something _about this.

*Gotta add that Chris Rock might end up being really hurt from this. Head injuries are cumulative.  All the smaller impacts add up over a lifetime.  A fall you took as a kid, a car accident, a fall you took as an adult, a slap in the face, all add up.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-princess said:


> Loni love posted this on FACEBOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler Perry, who motion for him to brush it off. Bradley... | By Loni Love | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3.6M views, 17K likes, 8.9K loves, 14K comments, 25K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Loni Love: During the commercial break, Will Smith is pulled aside and comforted by Denzel Washington and Tyler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Dumbazz needs to grow up and be an actual adult.


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> I came here for the tea! This story is all over the place. I didn’t watch the Oscars so I don’t know if they were performing/playing or not.


The one time I don't watch


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> If nothing happens to Will then Hollywood is far more F’d up than I thought.
> 
> I just saw the clip. You can tell Will was not joking when he walked off the stage. And then the profanity. That made me cringe! :/ Chris handled himself with grace. Sadly, it seems Hollywood only supported Will. Plus the joke was not even bad at all. *Jada didn’t like it but she doesn’t like anything or anyone*.


Except herself and her entitled family.


----------



## bag-mania

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Also, how the Oscars just chose to completely ignore?



Hollywood will always support whoever has the most power and money within their industry. Between Will and Chris, Will is the one who can hire and fire people on big film projects.

Had this incident been the other way around, with Chris slapping Will, they would still have supported Will. There’s a reason the Weinsteins of the world get away with what they do. They hold the most power and show biz folks look the other way.


----------



## jelliedfeels

It is kinda funny that clearly this Oscar and the whole king Richard thing was meant to make him beloved again after taking so many L’s with flop after flop, getting publicly cucked and YouTube rewind etc ….. 

The church of Scientology must have moved heaven and spent big money …. then between him and his wife they couldn’t hold in their egos in for one evening  specifically staged to rehab their reputations  

I bet the academy feels like they totally wasted that pick now - he’s not getting back to big Willy style at the box office like this. It wasn’t even a funny choice like bohemian rhapsody or green book.


----------



## TC1

Will Smith just showed everybody who he REALLY is. I think everything he and Jada have put out in the world is very tame compared to a GI Jane joke   I had no clue about Jada's condition, cause I cannot stand that woman and wouldn't listen to a word out of her mouth.
There is also a clip of Samuel L Jackson going up to Will and clapping him on the back and snickering. The clip said "Sam Jackson clapping Will on the back like he's wanted to slap the sh*t out of Chris Rock for years. And THAT is what's disturbing...that Denzel and Tyler Perry went over to console Will during the break instead of helping him off the floor to go see security.
ETA Rolling Stone has the full clip on their IG page..nothing bleeped.


----------



## bisousx

I’m surprised (but shouldn’t be) at the number of people defending Will’s actions under the comments of news articles. There are many people who applaud him for defending his wife.


----------



## jelliedfeels

LittleStar88 said:


> Here are a few thoughts I had about the slap ...
> 
> Jada looked beautiful at the Oscars. She can rock the no hair look, which seems to be a trend right now (medical condition aside). Rather than rising above and owning the moment as a strong woman fighting a medical situation, Will's actions made Jada look more like a victim than a warrior gracefully battling an autoimmune disease. I say this as a person currently in cancer treatment with very short hair as a result so I speak from experience here. I would be mortified if my husband reacted this way on my behalf.
> 
> When you are a high-profile attendee at these kinds of events, expect that you might be the target of a roast moment.
> 
> Will and Jada are painfully transparent about too many personal things (didn't she have an affair and then discuss it on a talk show?) - when you put that much out there publicly, you need to have thicker skin.
> 
> Seeing Will being coddled over it really irked me. Like dude, pull up your adulting pants and get it together.
> 
> I kind of feel bad for Chris Rock. While he may have pushed it too far, other hosts in the past have, too (Ricky Gervais comes to mind).
> 
> Will missed the opportunity for this to be a big teaching moment for Chris and generally about alopecia. Will could have kept it classy and used his words but now the whole thing is eclipsed by the slap.


I agree with everything apart from Jaida looking beautiful - she’s always looked like Tim Curry without the talent, charisma or sex appeal to me.

Will probably saw Rocky Horror at a formative age and drew his own conclusions.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

The whole thing seemed off. OK, so she has a condition and yet Will LAUGHED at the joke then switches over to beyond enraged for the kind of comment. I feel for Chris Rock and the other winners who had attention stolen away.


----------



## gelbergirl

I'd like to see Chris Rock press charges.
And then I'd like Will Smith to go under house arrest, in his mansion.
We, the public need to be safe from him.
Also, can you imagine the di$cussion$ between him and his agent??


----------



## TC1

I see Will's team is hard at work. All of a sudden there are "all of the insensitive jokes CR has told" files coming to light. Uhhh..he's a comedian.
Will's Oscar will always be tarnished with this scene. So, at least there is that..which will last a lifetime.


----------



## DrDior

jelliedfeels said:


> Poor Chris Rock was too shaken up but imagine if he’d followed up with a joke about getting entangled like August that would have destroyed W right there



Mr.Dior’s response was, “Will should worry less about what Chris has in his mouth and more about what Jada has in hers.”

kudos to Chris Rock for shaking it off.


----------



## bag-princess

jay_que_lyn said:


> The whole thing seemed off. OK, so she has a condition and yet Will LAUGHED at the joke then switches over to beyond enraged for the kind of comment. I feel for Chris Rock and the other winners who had attention stolen away.




he laughed but if you watch the video's - he then turned to see her all upset about it and that is when people are saying that he got mad about it.


----------



## TC1

With a roll of her eyes she can make that man jump up and jeopardize his career? taint an Oscar win? Lord has this woman not clowned this man enough? Yikes.


----------



## Antonia

I first thought it was all in fun because even after he slapped Chris when he turned around, he had a smirk on his face.  Once I saw the clip of him yelling back at Chris, then I knew it must have been real.  Too bad because his big night will always be overshadowed by his actions.  This is what people will remember, not the award that he's won for his role.  It really put a damper on the whole night.  I did LOL when Amy Schumer came back out and said 'I was out back getting out of my Spider Man costume, did I miss anything?'


----------



## Chagall

I’ve read a lot of posts on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.


----------



## gelbergirl

TC1 said:


> With a roll of her eyes she can make that man jump up and jeopardize his career? taint an Oscar win? Lord has this woman not clowned this man enough? Yikes.



He needs to clean up his act, see a therapist, file for divorce from this woman.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisousx said:


> I’m surprised (but shouldn’t be) at the number of people defending Will’s actions under the comments of news articles. There are many people who applaud him for defending his wife.



There are many ways to "defend your wife".
Slapping someone & using vulgarity isn't the answer, it just shows what Will's character is.
Instead of his achievement for the role of King Richard, his shameful behavior will overshadow
his win..


----------



## bisousx

Chagall said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.



Going off of memes and clips, slapping the host looked so absurd that my first reaction was to assume it’s a publicity stunt to revive their ratings.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.



I think a lot of people HOPE it was faked. At least a publicity stunt would explain the inexplicable.


----------



## Newbie2016

You defend family with a "physical" altercation IF your family member is "physically" threatened...!
There was ZERO justification for Will Smith's actions...

If a high school student slapped another classmate because of a bad joke/insult he/she would likely be suspended from school...

It's a bad precedent for Hollywood to defend this...


----------



## purseinsanity

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree with everything apart from Jaida looking beautiful - she’s always looked like Tim Curry without the talent, charisma or sex appeal to me.
> 
> Will probably saw Rocky Horror at a formative age and drew his own conclusions.


I can't stand Jada, ever since she was on the Cosby show spinoff.  She always has an arrogant look about her and always acts like a know it all.  Chris Rock making fun of her hair was one of the least harmful things he could've made fun of in regards to her.  Sorry, but if that was a female comedian making the joke and getting slapped, or a white man slapping a black comedian, how many people would be applauding?  Violence is violence, not okay when there's an asterisk involved or justified depending on who is involved.  Will Smith should be arrested for assault.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Wanted to remind that WSmith already slapped like that in the past. Remember the prankster reporter - who by the way was gross and way over line but didn’t deserve physical violence - WSmith could have filed restraining order or sth whatever other celebrities habitually do. WSmith crossed the line not once but twice (we know of) and if this time there’re no repercussions then he officially got permission from everyone to repeat. I’m dismayed that no celebrities took an official stand agains WSmiths behaviour, closest to it was Jude Apatow…What are they afraid of?! Bunch of bloated hypocrites shielding a thug, just like they did with Weinstein and others…


----------



## rose60610

So the Oscars has become the Jerry Springer Show.

Tradition is that Best Actor announces Best Actress the following year. Will next year's Best Actress have the guts to accept the award from hot head Smith? Wear a safety helmet?  Will comedians be allowed to tell jokes about any celebrities?  Snowflake feelings might get hurt! Tsk tsk! 

Chris Rock's joke was lame but I don't think it was "vicious".  I can think of MANY vicious things said about other famous women (and men, both in jest and not in jest) by celebrities at award shows over the years. And this is the community that loves lecturing to us how we should act, think or vote when their own lives are often a shambles (like numerous stints in rehab). Despite being mansion dwelling multi-millionaires they love telling the rest of us about their "struggles".  

Somebody said Jada had an affair that she discussed on a show. Oh. What did Smith do to THAT guy? 

The Oscars has declined in popularity in recent years, Smith officially turned it into a sh*t show.


----------



## bisousx

Will needs to stop pretending that an open marriage/cheating is what he wants to settle for in a marriage. If this is how he behaves on national tv, I wonder how he lashes out at others in private.  

Also, I had no idea Jada had alopecia. I thought her look was just another fashion statement because she looks great and pulls it off.


----------



## Toby93

Chagall said:


> I’ve read a lot of post on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.


I saw that too.  My thought is that everything is soooo scripted at this event, surely Chris Rocks joke had been cleared.  I thought maybe he wasn't aware of Pinkett Smiths condition (I wasn't, but then I can't stand her so I wasn't paying attention), but I would think that all of the jokes had to be preapproved?


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Will needs to stop pretending that an open marriage/cheating is what he wants to settle for in a marriage. If this is how he behaves on national tv, I wonder how he lashes out at others in private.
> 
> *Also, I had no idea Jada had alopecia. I thought her look was just another fashion statement* because she looks great and pulls it off.




exactly because she and willow have shaved their heads before in the past for far less serious reasons than this!


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.


Chris Rock bumbled everything he said after that slap. Including saying "and the winner is..." which he is not supposed to say. Then when the best Doc crew was accepting their award you could see Chris off to the side shaking his head, shrugging and still looking shocked.


----------



## Sferics

jelliedfeels said:


> she’s always looked like Tim Curry without the talent, charisma or sex appeal to me.



Do not insult Tim!


----------



## gelbergirl

if Will Smith was arrested for assault ..what would happen?...pleads not guilty? then a trial? jail time?


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Chris Rock bumbled everything he said after that slap. Including saying "and the winner is..." which he is not supposed to say. Then when the best Doc crew was accepting their award you could see Chris off to the side shaking his head, shrugging and still looking shocked.


Well yea. That dumb bleep just set them back idk how far back. The one time where you're literally expected to put your best foot forward, he acts like that.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bisousx said:


> I’m surprised (but shouldn’t be) at the number of people defending Will’s actions under the comments of news articles. There are many people who applaud him for defending his wife.


Oh yea this one girl I know (who is already crazy and has zero logic) thinks it's ok because Jada felt hurt. Smfh


----------



## youngster

TC1 said:


> Chris Rock bumbled everything he said after that slap. Including saying "and the winner is..." which he is not supposed to say. Then when the best Doc crew was accepting their award you could see Chris off to the side shaking his head, shrugging and still looking shocked.



No matter how quick and clever Chris Rock is, and he is very quick and clever, that slap had to physically hurt and he's trying to salvage his dignity while his mind is racing a mile per minute, trying to figure out what to say or not say, all while the cameras are rolling and the elite of Hollywood are sitting in the audience.  Talk about a tough spot to have been put in, all for a fairly mild, not very tasteful joke. I mean, you had to remember Demi Moore and GI Jane from the 90's to even understand his reference. 

This was about more than Chris Rock's joke.  Seems like it says more about Will Smith and his relationship with Jada.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Then when the best Doc crew was accepting their award *you could see Chris off to the side shaking his head*, shrugging and still looking shocked.



He was thinking this is the last time he’ll ever be asked to host. IMO he did nothing wrong but if he is ostracized in the court of public opinion this may severely damage his career. Will has the reputation of being the “nice guy” and since people are lazy and don’t like to revise their opinions, that is why he’s getting a pass on this.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sferics said:


> Do not insult Tim!


Yes I feel I need to apologise to Tim Curry now tbh.
He didn’t put on such a show in It to be compared to any old clown.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bisousx said:


> Also, I had no idea Jada had alopecia. I thought her look was just another fashion statement because she looks great and pulls it off.



Me too. So I really didn't understand Will's reaction. I had to replay CR's comment and still didn't get it.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> He was thinking this is the last time he’ll ever be asked to host. IMO he did nothing wrong but if he is ostracized in the court of public opinion this may severely damage his career. Will has the reputation of being the “nice guy” and since people are lazy and don’t like to revise their opinions, that is why he’s getting a pass on this.




i don't know why he would think that.  he didn't do anything wrong - and as someone mentioned they thought that he had to run what he was going to say by the oscar people first due to all the "politically correct" thinking due to past shows.  so if they let him go on with it they must not have had a problem.......if that is true.


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> No matter how quick and clever Chris Rock is, and he is very quick and clever, that slap had to physically hurt and he's trying to salvage his dignity while his mind is racing a mile per minute, trying to figure out what to say or not say, all while the cameras are rolling and the elite of Hollywood are sitting in the audience.  Talk about a tough spot to have been put in, all for a fairly mild, not very tasteful joke. I mean, you had to remember Demi Moore and GI Jane from the 90's to even understand his reference.
> 
> This was about more than Chris Rock's joke.  Seems like it says more about Will Smith and his relationship with Jada.


It’s absolutely about more than the joke. Jada emasculated and humiliated Will and he’s projecting. For years now he’s been called a “simp” and the black community has been brutal in their criticism of him.


----------



## youngster

prettyprincess said:


> It’s absolutely about more than the joke. Jada emasculated and humiliated Will and *he’s projecting*. For years now he’s been called a “simp” and the black community has been brutal in their criticism of him.



Ah, OK, now I see, thanks! I don't watch her talk show and had just read headlines about their marital issues but never dug any further.  Well, I guess Will felt the need to show he was a tough guy by slapping someone shorter, smaller, and older than himself on worldwide live television over a mildly tasteless joke.


----------



## jelliedfeels

prettyprincess said:


> It’s absolutely about more than the joke. Jada emasculated and humiliated Will and he’s projecting. For years now he’s been called a “simp” and the black community has been brutal in their criticism of him.


I mean to be fair, all of these problems are of his own making. Even without Jaida making him look like an idiot on red table - no one was asking him to be in suicide squad or Bright or to try and force his kids down our throats.

He was so adored in the 90s and 00s - he couldn’t stay that popular forever but he just seems so mean now. I think a lot of people are genuinely disappointed by how he’s changed- myself included.  

Like I said, I truly believe this Oscar was meant to be his big revival moment and he couldn’t control himself and then he also delivered that nutty speech which was definitely planned. Yikes for him


----------



## LibbyRuth

youngster said:


> No matter how quick and clever Chris Rock is, and he is very quick and clever, that slap had to physically hurt and he's trying to salvage his dignity while his mind is racing a mile per minute, trying to figure out what to say or not say, all while the cameras are rolling and the elite of Hollywood are sitting in the audience.  Talk about a tough spot to have been put in, all for a fairly mild, not very tasteful joke. I mean, you had to remember Demi Moore and GI Jane from the 90's to even understand his reference.
> 
> This was about more than Chris Rock's joke.  Seems like it says more about Will Smith and his relationship with Jada.


He also Appeared to have producers yelling direction to him to move on and get to the nominees. If there were other jokes written, the prompter probably had not caught up to where he was told to be.


----------



## rose60610

Of course, jokes are making the rounds, including: "I went to a hockey game and the Oscars broke out". 

Maybe Chris Rock could use it in future material.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Here is my unpopular opinion - since when are women such fragile flowers that they need ‘a man’ to protect them?  Was Will saying Jada cannot take care of herself?  Interesting, she does give that impression.  Some say Will was inebriated/high.  Still, ewww, the audience cannot assault the performers. No one will want to perform now.

This event has a well established pattern of the entitled, wealthy audience being mocked/criticized/made the butt of jokes [ check out Ricky Gervais].  CR is a comedian. He makes jokes, many are offensive because that is what the audience likes.  Laugh or leave, it is not ok to assault the performer.

ETA: WS is 53 years old.  53.  Maybe those rumors about him  are true.


----------



## Vlad

Chagall said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on other sites and at least 50% of the posters think the whole thing was faked.



That was my first reaction when I watched the slappin' for the first time about 30 min ago. For weeks there's been articles about the ever-decreasing relevancy of award shows and less people caring than ever before. 

Now today the entire bloody Internet is buzzing about it. This is going to make Janet's n*pslip seem like drama amateur hour!

I could absolutely see this as being fabricated drama. 

If it's not, it's just plain sad. Mind you, this comes from someone who's suffered from alopecia for a great part of the last decade, so I feel for Jada and her condition. Chris Rock is a comedian and it's his job, for better or worse, to roast the audience. Remember the stuff Ricky Gervais pulled on stage in the last years? Will should have composed himself and could have talked it out with Chris after the show, instead we get this public display of juvenile volatility. Instead of removing WS from the venue for assaulting a fellow entertainer on stage, he gets a bloody award 40min later.

Which brings me back to the theory that it was staged in the first place to create conversation.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion - since when are women such fragile flowers that they need ‘a man’ to protect them?



I mean, I like to be fawned over and taken care of a little  but I'd be absolutely, completely mortified if my husband ever acted like this and I'd honestly rethink whom the hell I had married. If just dating/engaged (as in, easier to escape) that would be a HUGE red flag for me. But also, I have a hard time believing someone who's usually calm, collected and sunny would just completely lose it like that not only in public, but in front of millions of people, so I really wonder how often he has this kind of mishaps that just never make it out.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i don't know why he would think that.  he didn't do anything wrong - and as someone mentioned they thought that he had to run what he was going to say by the oscar people first due to all the "politically correct" thinking due to past shows.  so if they let him go on with it they must not have had a problem.......if that is true.



He didn’t do anything wrong but that hardly matters in today’s hypersensitive world. Something happens and by morning everyone has picked a team/side and off they go. Society has reached the point where when someone hits another person it’s the person who was struck who gets criticized. 

I feel bad for Chris and I’m more annoyed that it gives Jada a platform to glorify her already enormous ego. Imagine how she will milk the attention.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Vlad said:


> Which brings me back to the theory that it was staged in the first place to create conversation.



I would not put it past anyone at this point because people seem just crazy, but why would Will Smith in anticipation of his big night agree to this? Even if they come out now saying it was all a joke there will always be doubt.


----------



## LibbyRuth

CarryOn2020 said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion - since when are women such fragile flowers that they need ‘a man’ to protect them?  Was Will saying Jada cannot take care of herself?  Interesting, she does give that impression.  Some say Will was inebriated/high.  Still, ewww, the audience cannot assault the performers. No one will want to perform now.
> 
> This event has a well established pattern of the entitled, wealthy audience being mocked/criticized/made the butt of jokes [ check out Ricky Gervais].  CR is a comedian. He makes jokes, many are offensive because that is what the audience likes.  Laugh or leave, it is not ok to assault the performer.
> 
> ETA: WS is 53 years old.  53.  Maybe those rumors about him  are true.



Paula Abdul made a very similar point on The Talk today, and I thought she did it very well. She commented that he was talking about protecting Jada,similar to how in some of his awards speeches he's talked about protecting he women who were part of the film (as he did last night too).  Paula said he needs to learn to amplify womens' voices instead of speaking for them and "protecting" them.


----------



## prettyprincess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I would not put it past anyone at this point because people seem just crazy, but why would Will Smith in anticipation of his big night agree to this? Even if they come out now saying it was all a joke there will always be doubt.


I highly doubt anyone would agree to mar their legacy in this way. It  overshadowed so much. There were so many amazing moments that should be the topic of conversation today.
The important work, the talented award winners, and the barriers that were broken last night are all secondary now.


----------



## bag-mania

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I would not put it past anyone at this point because people seem just crazy, but why would Will Smith in anticipation of his big night agree to this? Even if they come out now saying it was all a joke there will always be doubt.



That’s what I am thinking. If it was a hoax everyone would be pissed off. Besides if it was planned they would have done it earlier in the broadcast so that social media response would guarantee them getting great ratings for the last hour of the show. A publicity stunt right near the end doesn’t help anyone.

Reality is usually crazier than the planned, as I think last night proved.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I would not put it past anyone at this point because people seem just crazy, but why would Will Smith in anticipation of his big night agree to this? Even if they come out now saying it was all a joke there will always be doubt.



If this is what the Oscars are willing to do to get an audience, it’s over. They all lose.


----------



## fiantoduri

It wasn't staged or fake. A friend/coworker of mine was in the audience near the stage and said the slap was 100% real and that the environment got incredibly awkward after it.


----------



## prettyprincess

I guess the silver lining is that the moment has facilitated important broader conversations about toxic masculinity, class privilege, and what it means to be “protective.”


----------



## youngster

Thinking on it, I wonder why the producers didn't have Will Smith escorted out?  I wonder what their thinking was?   I mean, no one should get away with that kind of behavior, it doesn't matter that he was nominated for an award and later won.  His wife could have accepted on his behalf lol.  Wouldn't that have been a crazy moment,.


----------



## rose60610

A commenter in the NYT said this about Chris Rock: 

"Chris Rock came to our little village in Vermont many years ago. My friend's son was 14 years old and dying of an inoperable tumor in his spine. His favorite comedian was Chris Rock and he would lie in his bed watching videos of Rock's stand up performances and his Saturday Night Live episodes. My friend contacted the Make A Wish Foundation wondering if it was possible that the boy might have a telephone chat for a few minutes with the comedic star. Instead the newly married Rocks (Chris and Malaak) took a weekend off from their busy schedules to come to the village, staying in an old Inn down the block. Henry and his best friend got a four-hour visit from Chris, some cool mementoes and a lot of laughs. The visit was never publicized in any way. Later, Malaak stayed in touch with my friend and they sent their condolences when the boy died a few months later. Their visit was the very definition of a sweet, selfless gesture by strangers. I've never been a big fan of Chris Rock's jokes but I've been a big fan of the man ever since. Last night it was painful to see Chris assaulted, sucker punched. Then to hear later that Will Smith was being applauded by his peers. Oh, well. Sad."


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I think a lot of people HOPE it was faked. At least a publicity stunt would explain the inexplicable.


I sure hoped it was faked. I always liked Will. Why would anyone behave like that, especially on such an important night of their life. It doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Joule

Congratulations to Questlove!


----------



## LibbyRuth

rose60610 said:


> A commenter in the NYT said this about Chris Rock:
> 
> "Chris Rock came to our little village in Vermont many years ago. My friend's son was 14 years old and dying of an inoperable tumor in his spine. His favorite comedian was Chris Rock and he would lie in his bed watching videos of Rock's stand up performances and his Saturday Night Live episodes. My friend contacted the Make A Wish Foundation wondering if it was possible that the boy might have a telephone chat for a few minutes with the comedic star. Instead the newly married Rocks (Chris and Malaak) took a weekend off from their busy schedules to come to the village, staying in an old Inn down the block. Henry and his best friend got a four-hour visit from Chris, some cool mementoes and a lot of laughs. The visit was never publicized in any way. Later, Malaak stayed in touch with my friend and they sent their condolences when the boy died a few months later. Their visit was the very definition of a sweet, selfless gesture by strangers. I've never been a big fan of Chris Rock's jokes but I've been a big fan of the man ever since. Last night it was painful to see Chris assaulted, sucker punched. Then to hear later that Will Smith was being applauded by his peers. Oh, well. Sad."



It's crazy how often stories play out like this.  Bob Saget is another one whose career was made telling dirty offensive jokes that turned a lot of people off.  And yet, behind the scenes stories of him before and after his death were that he was an incredibly generous man who made time and was kind to everyone, did great work for scleroderma, etc.  Then, you've got people like Tom Hanks and Will Smith who have these public images of being incredibly kind loving, supportive to all people, and their outbursts at shows like The Oscars help people to realize they're really not like that when the public is not watching.


----------



## maxxout

He laughed at first, then he waited. He thought about it, and then he decided to do what he did. That’s premeditation. Even if it’s a very short premeditation. And then he strolled back with somewhat of a smug look on his face. As if he was entitled to do what he just did. It was an outright assault and that’s that.
What bothers me almost more is what he said in his “apology”.  Instead of saying something like I made an immature decision and I acted it out in a violent way, he decided to ennoble his act, tearing up and saying it was like his calling (which has spiritual connotations) to protect. And then he summons Serena and Venus’s father by comparing himself to him as a crazy person. But the father of course never assaulted anyone. He’s bringing in all kinds of things to obscure the fact of what he just did. In these kind of moments you see who people really are. And that includes Chris Rock, who acted in the most gracious and generous way during a public attack.
He just did a movie about people who excelled under extreme pressure. Something he obviously is incapable of doing. He has dishonored them, Chris, all the nominees who followed and the academy at large.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I sure hoped it was faked. I always liked Will. Why would anyone behave like that, especially on such an important night of their life. It doesn’t make sense.



Anxiety? He had been sitting there all evening stressing out because he was hoping he was going to win the Best Actor award. The joke directed at Jada caught him by surprise and he didn’t think, he just reacted.

It’s not an excuse but it might explain where his head was.


----------



## bag-mania

maxxout said:


> He laughed at first, then he waited. He thought about it, and then he decided to do what he did. That’s premeditation. Even if it’s a very short premeditation. And then he strolled back with somewhat of a smug look on his face. As if he was entitled to do what he just did. It was an outright assault and that’s that.
> What bothers me almost more is what he said in his “apology”.  Instead of saying something like I made an immature decision and I acted it out in a violent way. He decided to ennoble his act, tearing up and saying it was like his calling (which has spiritual connotations) to protect. And then he summons Serena and Venus’s father by comparing himself to him as a crazy person. But the father of course never assaulted anyone. He’s bringing in all kinds of things to obscure the fact of what he just did. In these kind of moments you see who people really are. And that includes Chris Rock, who acted in the most gracious and generous way during a public attack on him.



Did he do all that? Damn, he might be a bigger drama queen than his wife.


----------



## rose60610

Vlad said:


> Chris Rock is a comedian and *it's his job*, for better or worse, *to roast the audience*. Remember the stuff Ricky Gervais pulled on stage in the last years?



Exactly. While that particular joke was lame, IMO it wasn't horrific. Gervais absolutely skewered some of the audience and nobody got physical. Joan Rivers used to hammer Liz Taylor repeatedly, then when Rivers' husband died, Taylor sent a beautiful spray of flowers. Smith just showed that he can only handle the parts of show business that benefit him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I read an interview with Will years ago where he said that his biggest regret was divorcing his first wife, that he felt like he had broken a commitment. Based on that I think he has told Jada that divorce is not an option, so she basically knows she can get away with just about anything. 

They look she gave didn’t look particularly hurt to me, it was just a quick eye roll, which makes his explosion less understandable.


----------



## jelliedfeels

youngster said:


> Thinking on it, I wonder why the producers didn't have Will Smith escorted out?  I wonder what their thinking was?   I mean, no one should get away with that kind of behavior, it doesn't matter that he was nominated for an award and later won.  His wife could have accepted on his behalf lol.  Wouldn't that have been a crazy moment,.


She’d hate that I’m sure   


QueenofWrapDress said:


> I would not put it past anyone at this point because people seem just crazy, but why would Will Smith in anticipation of his big night agree to this? Even if they come out now saying it was all a joke there will always be doubt.


Yeah 100% they could try and back track but no one would fully believe it.

The Oscars just seems like it’s tanking tbh. The ratings are so bad year on year.

. They keep making these rude mistakes like the moonlight/La La land thing and all the times they’ve cut people off mid speech but it’s not getting people to tune in. They tried for a meme last year with Glenn close’s dancing (which was staged) it got a couple of gifs but i don’t think it got people flooding back in & I think this is going to turn people off.

I feel like they need a more positive announcement like a surprise kiss or coming out or something- the Oscar’s has had such a downer, preachy atmosphere even before this.


----------



## TC1

Joule said:


> Congratulations to Questlove!


Right? poor guy couldn't even wrap his head around his speech properly.. I would assume the assault rattled a lot of people.


----------



## youngster

Vlad said:


> Which brings me back to the theory that it was staged in the first place to create conversation.



You mean to improve the show's ratings by getting people to talk about it and tune in to the rest of the broadcast, or to actually create a conversation about some topic?  I can't imagine what that topic would be, or what he and Chris Rock would have been aiming for, if it had been staged.


----------



## Antonia

The smack could have been 'staged' but no way was that profanity staged!!!


----------



## Vlad

youngster said:


> You mean to improve the show's ratings by getting people to talk about it and tune in to the rest of the broadcast, or to actually create a conversation about some topic?  I can't imagine what that topic would be, or what he and Chris Rock would have been aiming for, if it had been staged.



My vague guess would be to increase future viewership?  A stunt like this can be career-ending as well, so the risk is high. Probably not staged after all.


----------



## youngster

From CNN:








						Academy 'condemns' actions of Will Smith at Oscars, starts 'formal review' of slapping incident | CNN
					

The Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences in a statement issued on Monday condemned the actions of best actor winner Will Smith after the "King Richard" star stormed the stage and slapped presenter Chris Rock in the face during Sunday's Oscars ceremony.




					www.cnn.com
				




The Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences in a statement issued on Monday condemned the actions of best actor winner Will Smith . . . . 

"*The Academy condemns the actions of Mr. Smith at last night's show," the statement said. "We have officially started a formal review around the incident and will explore further action and consequences in accordance with our Bylaws, Standards of Conduct and California law."  *

Earlier on Monday, CNN learned that Academy leadership "strongly considered" removing Smith from the Oscars telecast after the incident, according to a source close to the situation.  *"Academy leadership strongly considered removing Will Smith from last night's broadcast following the incident. There were immediate discussions but the Academy decision makers were seated in various spots in the Dolby Theater and couldn't mobilize to make a decision before he won best actor," the source said.*


----------



## youngster

Vlad said:


> My vague guess would be to increase future viewership?  *A stunt like this can be career-ending as well, so the risk is high*. Probably not staged after all.



That's what I was thinking.  It was more an example of how to torch a 35 year show biz career at its pinnacle.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Will and Alec can start a podcast!


----------



## bag-princess

Academy condemns Will Smith's actions, launches review
					

The Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences says it condemns the actions of Will Smith during Sunday night's Oscars and it will launch a formal review of his slapping of presenter Chris Rock.




					wapt.com


----------



## rose60610

youngster said:


> "Academy leadership strongly considered removing Will Smith from last night's broadcast following the incident. There were immediate discussions but the Academy decision makers were seated in various spots in the Dolby Theater and couldn't mobilize to make a decision before he won best actor," the source said.



I call "poppycock" on that. They couldn't mobilize? Flash mobs can mobilize hundreds of people in an instant. Smart phones, anyone? If Rock were assaulted by a no-name person you can bet that person would have been in the back of a squad car fast. As usual, there are different rules for the Hollywood Elite. Smith even got a trophy! 

A lot of people are saying Smith's Oscar should be rescinded. I say let him keep it as a reminder to all of how two-faced the Academy is.


----------



## jelliedfeels

lanasyogamama said:


> I read an interview with Will years ago where he said that his biggest regret was divorcing his first wife, that he felt like he had broken a commitment. Based on that I think he has told Jada that divorce is not an option, so she basically knows she can get away with just about anything.
> 
> They look she gave didn’t look particularly hurt to me, it was just a quick eye roll, which makes his explosion less understandable.


I dunno if I 100% believe he actually regrets divorcing his first wife. Can’t help but notice he’s certainly not falling over himself to lionise his kid from his first marriage the way he does with Jayden and Willow and of course the talentless Jada.
 I think he said that because he was playing the good Christian funny boy-next-door he once was but now he’s a Scientologist he doesn’t feel like he has to play normal to appeal to the ‘common man’

Jada- I think she clearly fulfils his desires - one way or another.



lanasyogamama said:


> Will and Alec can start a podcast!


special guests Jada and Hilaria for maximum insanity.
It’ll be impossible to edit as all four of them will be talking constantly for the entire two hour set.


----------



## 1LV

purseinsanity said:


> Lovely.  He's actually getting praised.  Turning this into he was protecting his "poor defenseless wife".  WTAF??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish Says Will Smith Stood 'Up for His Wife' at Oscars: 'Most Beautiful Thing I've Seen'
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish called Will Smith smacking Chris Rock in defense of Jada Pinkett Smith the 'most beautiful thing I've ever seen.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


If this was the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen she needs to get out more.


----------



## sgj99

comedians make jokes at the expense of others.
that’s what they do!
I don’t think Jada’s skin issue is that big of a deal and she certainly doesn’t hide it nor act embarrassed.
so the Smiths need to get over themselves.

everyone in the audience should be ashamed of themselves.  
it’s no wonder the Oscar television audience is getting smaller and smaller each year.

what if this had happened at a sporting event, a fan sitting at first base heckles the first baseman so the ball player walks over and smacks the fan.  would everyone find that acceptable?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If Jada is so sensitive about her bald head, why didn't she wear a wig? She would look good in one styled similar to how Zoe Kravitz wears her hair.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Jada really look good even bald!


----------



## Chanbal

The BLG's opinion…


----------



## bag-mania

There should be outrage that security was so lax at the Oscars that the host could be easily assaulted by someone in the audience. What if some loony ran up on stage with a weapon? They can’t say “well, they are all celebrities so we can trust them.” Celebs are the biggest nuts of all.


----------



## Swanky

At the minimum, they've could've and should've, postponed his award until review.  No need for dramatic "mobilization" lol!


----------



## rose60610

For those who remember Don Rickles--he was legendary for insulting people, often over something about their looks--having a big nose, being overweight, bald, etc. Everybody knew he was teasing, because, wait for it, he was a COMEDIAN.  Here's an excerpt from an article about Rickles: 

"  "Don Rickles was the best of the best—a comic whose laugh-out-loud barbs intimidated even other comics. His career bridged decades and generations of entertainers, from Johnny Carson to Jimmy Fallon, and earned him the nickname “Mr. Warmth” for the uncanny ability to crack a joke at someone else’s expense. He spared *no one*, though he always quipped with respect. The comic passed away at 90 on April 6, 2017.

“If I were to insult people and mean it, that wouldn’t be funny,” he once said of his style, rejecting the idea that he was an insult comic. “There is a difference between an actual insult and just having fun.”  "

I have to wonder if award show hosts are going to be walking on eggshells after this. Smith's net worth is $350 million and the joke wasn't nearly as fierce as a lot often are. Of course the Smiths are going to be comedian targets. They're huge celebrities. For him to react the way he did is embarrassing.


----------



## 2cello

I don't think this has been said yet but for those of us old enough to remember GI Jane....what Chris said was a *compliment*.  Everyone thought Demi Moore was hot with her bald head in that movie.  If I had a bald head and someone compared me to GI Jane, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## 1LV

2cello said:


> I don't think this has been said yet but for those of us old enough to remember GI Jane....what Chris said was a *compliment*.  Everyone thought Demi Moore was hot with her bald head in that movie.  If I had a bald head and someone compared me to GI Jane, I'd be thrilled.


Same!  If I looked as good bald as Demi did I would never ever have another bad hair day!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vlad said:


> My vague guess would be to increase future viewership?  A stunt like this can be career-ending as well, so the risk is high. Probably not staged after all.


What does that say about the Oscars, a prestigious awards event, that had to stage a stunt like this to gain viewership? If that’s the case, it’s very sad that’s what it came down to. As a viewer, if it comes out it was staged, i imagine a lot of people will never watch the Oscars again..what would have happened if a female had come and gave that joke If it wasn’t staged?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LibbyRuth said:


> Then, you've got people like Tom Hanks and Will Smith who have these public images of being incredibly kind loving, supportive to all people, and their outbursts at shows like The Oscars help people to realize they're really not like that when the public is not watching.



I will regret asking forever, but what did Tom Hanks do?


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Chris Rock bumbled everything he said after that slap. Including saying "and the winner is..." which he is not supposed to say. Then when the best Doc crew was accepting their award you could see Chris off to the side shaking his head, shrugging and still looking shocked.


I don't blame him.  He was probably literally dazed and confused.  He was a class act, moving on rather gracefully.  I "use my words" and if I'd been him, there would've been a lot more beeping and screaming going on.


----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> From CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy 'condemns' actions of Will Smith at Oscars, starts 'formal review' of slapping incident | CNN
> 
> 
> The Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences in a statement issued on Monday condemned the actions of best actor winner Will Smith after the "King Richard" star stormed the stage and slapped presenter Chris Rock in the face during Sunday's Oscars ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences in a statement issued on Monday condemned the actions of best actor winner Will Smith . . . .
> 
> "*The Academy condemns the actions of Mr. Smith at last night's show," the statement said. "We have officially started a formal review around the incident and will explore further action and consequences in accordance with our Bylaws, Standards of Conduct and California law."  *
> 
> Earlier on Monday, CNN learned that Academy leadership "strongly considered" removing Smith from the Oscars telecast after the incident, according to a source close to the situation.  *"Academy leadership strongly considered removing Will Smith from last night's broadcast following the incident. There were immediate discussions but the Academy decision makers were seated in various spots in the Dolby Theater and couldn't mobilize to make a decision before he won best actor," the source said.*


I didn't watch, so I'm wondering how long was the time between his slap and his getting his Oscar?  How long does it take to realize you remove a violent person immediately???  More BS, IMO.


----------



## purseinsanity

1LV said:


> Same!  If I looked as good bald as Demi did I would never ever have another bad hair day!


If I looked like Demi Moore bald or with a full head of hair, (before all her recent PS), I'd be thanking the Gods on a daily basis!


----------



## papertiger

From https://www.cbsnews.com/news/will-smith-chris-rock-slap-oscars-academy-code-of-conduct/

the academy is "categorically opposed to any form of abuse, harassment or discrimination," and stipulates that it is no place for "people who abuse their status, power or influence in a manner that violates standards of decency."

I could understand if CR's 'joke' was met with a walk-out protest or a deliberate ice-stare. WS clearly laughed at that joke,_ then_ he hit CR and swore at him for. He flipped 180. I am shocked and I've seen some violence in my time.
This was a deliberate escalation and an act of violence that:
Knowingly brought more global attention to Jada's condition
Deprived Jada of her own comeback (who is also a public figure not a public figure's 'private citizen' spouse)
Demonstrated (including to children) the answer to teasing or 'ribbing' is violence
Demonstrated (including to children) that violence is acceptable if it can be excused with the word or feeling of 'love'.
Demonstrated (including to children) that violence goes unpunished and rewarded with trophies.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I don't blame him.  He was probably literally dazed and confused.  He was a class act, moving on rather gracefully.  I "use my words" and if I'd been him, there would've been a lot more beeping and screaming going on.


You could tell the way Chris said "uh oh" when Will started walking towards him..he was uncomfortable..let alone bracing to be slapped/punched. I have a feeling the Oscars are going to have to return to the no-host scenario. I don't think many would be willing to after this.
Will's BS apology without an actual apology in the speech was REALLY cringe worthy. Tears? pffft, he just won best actor after all.


----------



## youngster

It really makes me nostalgic for the old Billy Crystal hosting gigs.  He was generally really good.


----------



## bag-mania

papertiger said:


> Demonstrated (including to children) that violence goes unpunished and *rewarded with trophies.*



They had no choice at that point. If they had refused to give him his Oscar I can guarantee that THAT would have been the big story today and the slap that prompted it would have been buried by the press. I am glad they didn’t give him the opportunity to play the wronged party.


----------



## Antonia

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I will regret asking forever, but what did Tom Hanks do?


I was wondering the same thing!  I've never heard anything bad about Tom!!


----------



## bag-mania

Like father, like son.


----------



## mewwwie

If some random person/non-celebrity ran on the stage and assaulted him instead, they would've been arrested immediately. Meanwhile Will Smith can just walk back to his seat after committing a felony in view of everyone and the show goes on like nothing happened. Celebrity culture is insane.


----------



## vastare

I miss those classy movie star true Hollywood Oscars from 15 years ago. Getting trashier and tasteless just like everything else nowadays


----------



## LibbyRuth

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I will regret asking forever, but what did Tom Hanks do?


Should I put it in spoiler tags just in case?    There have been multiple reports of him not being the kind guy cultivated by his image, but the instance I was referring to was at the Oscars I believe, or another awards show. There was a video of him flipping out at crew back stage when a cue didn't go as it was supposed to and he thought he was made to look foolish.


----------



## Lodpah

What I’m afraid of is people going around slapping people because they got “offended.” Like going TikTok viral to get reactions. It was pure violence and assault and WS should not get a pass.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LibbyRuth said:


> Should I put it in spoiler tags just in case?    There have been multiple reports of him not being the kind guy cultivated by his image, but the instance I was referring to was at the Oscars I believe, or another awards show. There was a video of him flipping out at crew back stage when a cue didn't go as it was supposed to and he thought he was made to look foolish.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Lodpah said:


> What I’m afraid of is people going around slapping people because they got “offended.” Like going TikTok viral to get reactions. It was pure violence and assault and WS should not get a pass.



Would you want to be a comedian right now? Surprised and disappointed at the lack of security around that stage.
2 clips from Ricky Gervais - 
His last Golden Globes, love his “I don’t care” [spoken as only a Brit can]


Long before Chris Rock said anything, David Brent had a go:


----------



## A bottle of Red

LibbyRuth said:


> Should I put it in spoiler tags just in case?    There have been multiple reports of him not being the kind guy cultivated by his image, but the instance I was referring to was at the Oscars I believe, or another awards show. There was a video of him flipping out at crew back stage when a cue didn't go as it was supposed to and he thought he was made to look foolish.


I always wondered if he was as nice as ppl think but never found anything online  otherwise. Guess my google skills aren't that great


----------



## Lady Zhuge

LibbyRuth said:


> Should I put it in spoiler tags just in case?    There have been multiple reports of him not being the kind guy cultivated by his image, but the instance I was referring to was at the Oscars I believe, or another awards show. There was a video of him flipping out at crew back stage when a cue didn't go as it was supposed to and he thought he was made to look foolish.



This is news to me. Do you have a link to any of the reports, or better yet, the video?

Will Smith is an entitled and enabled bully. I hope his Oscar win is rescinded. Anything less would be setting a poor precedent.


----------



## octopus17

Imo the bottom line is that most times if you lash out, you've lost control and that's never a good thing for the recipient or yourself.


----------



## LavenderIce

It's 2022. Everyone should know better and do better. Chris Rock's barb at Jada is tasteless at best and misogynistic at worst. He produced a documentary that focused on the issue of Black women's hair. You'd think he'd have some sort of understanding about how painful the subject of hair can be for a Black woman, especially one with a health condition. I wish male comedians would rise above insults on a woman's appearance. Will's reaction was over the top to say the least. IMO, he could have been more impactful if he said something condemning CR's behavior during his acceptance speech, rather than getting up from his seat and slapping CR on stage, then yelling obscenities from his seat. His behavior tainted the rest of the night (and his win) and none of the other winners deserved that.


----------



## prettyprincess

Will Smith Apologizes to Chris Rock for Slap at Oscars
					

Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock for slap at Oscars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LavenderIce

prettyprincess said:


> Will Smith Apologizes to Chris Rock for Slap at Oscars
> 
> 
> Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock for slap at Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Can you please copy & paste the article if you have a chance? I refuse to click on tmz.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Academy are having an emergency meeting thinking about sanctions against Will:









						Oscars: Academy’s Officers Convene for Emergency Call About Will Smith (Exclusive)
					

The Hollywood Reporter has learned that the organization's leadership is currently meeting.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




The officers of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences’ board of governors, including president David Rubin and CEO Dawn Hudson, are convening for an emergency phone call about the Will Smith incident that occurred during Sunday’s 94th Academy Awards, The Hollywood Reporter has learned.

Early speculation is that the Academy will undertake a full review of the incident in which Smith struck presenter Chris Rock in the face after Rock made a joke about Smith’s wife, Jada Pinkett Smith.

Some sanction of Smith is likely to come — perhaps the suspension of his Academy membership, as many Academy members are calling for, but not the revocation of his best actor Oscar, as others would like to see.

It may have to wait until the Academy’s next full meeting of the board. The first post-Oscars meeting always involves a postmortem of the show and the consideration of necessary rule changes, etc.

More to come.


----------



## CarryOn2020

prettyprincess said:


> Will Smith Apologizes to Chris Rock for Slap at Oscars
> 
> 
> Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock for slap at Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



It took him this long to apologize?  Not good enough for someone of his level -multi-millionaire- and age -53-. This was an awful thing to do, especially now [pandemic, war, inflation, etc.]. He needs to get over himself.  My opinion, of course.


----------



## prettyprincess

LavenderIce said:


> Can you please copy & paste the article if you have a chance? I refuse to click on tmz.


From his Instagram.

“Violence in all of its forms is poisonous and destructive. My behavior at last night’s Academy Awards was unacceptable and inexcusable. Jokes at my expense are a part of the job, but a joke about Jada’s medical condition was too much for me to bear and I reacted emotionally.

I would like to publicly apologize to you, Chris. I was out of line and I was wrong. I am embarrassed and my actions were not indicative of the man I want to be. There is no place for violence in a world of love and kindness.  

I would also like to apologize to the Academy, the producers of the show, all the attendees and everyone watching around the world. I would like to apologize to the Williams Family and my King Richard Family. I deeply regret that my behavior has stained what has been an otherwise gorgeous journey for all of us.

I am a work in progress.

Sincerely,

Will”


----------



## LavenderIce

prettyprincess said:


> From his Instagram.
> 
> “Violence in all of its forms is poisonous and destructive. My behavior at last night’s Academy Awards was unacceptable and inexcusable. Jokes at my expense are a part of the job, but a joke about Jada’s medical condition was too much for me to bear and I reacted emotionally.
> 
> I would like to publicly apologize to you, Chris. I was out of line and I was wrong. I am embarrassed and my actions were not indicative of the man I want to be. There is no place for violence in a world of love and kindness.
> 
> I would also like to apologize to the Academy, the producers of the show, all the attendees and everyone watching around the world. I would like to apologize to the Williams Family and my King Richard Family. I deeply regret that my behavior has stained what has been an otherwise gorgeous journey for all of us.
> 
> I am a work in progress.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Will”



Thanks for posting!


----------



## Antonia

prettyprincess said:


> Will Smith Apologizes to Chris Rock for Slap at Oscars
> 
> 
> Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock for slap at Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


TMZ is always the first to know ANYTHING!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

An apology doesn’t seem like enough.  I know they won’t take his award away but maybe make him do community service somewhere…He shouldn’t be allowed back at the Oscars, ever…


----------



## meluvs2shop

Scripted? I don’t know. Maybe. But why would   Will want a slap to be associated with the biggest night of his career?
I don’t know why, but I am so bothered by this.  Also, where was security? I know it’s live but usually there’s a delay and yet he kept cursing and we kept hearing it. 

Furthermore, Will is all happy and dancing at the after party. 

I shouldn’t be shocked but Janet Jackson lost a lot of credibility when nipple gate happened. So many changes happened bc of that night. CBS and the NFL made sure of it. 

Yet, Will gets to still be Will. So effed up. No repercussions. Nothing. I know he’s powerful in Hollywood but this is something else. He snapped and it wasn’t pretty.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Scripted? I don’t know. Maybe. But why would   Will want a slap to be associated with the biggest night of his career?
> I don’t know why, but I am so bothered by this.  Also, where was security? I know it’s live but usually there’s a delay and yet he kept cursing and we kept hearing it.
> 
> Furthermore, Will is all happy and dancing at the after party.
> 
> I shouldn’t be shocked but Janet Jackson lost a lot of credibility when nipple gate happened. So many changes happened bc of that night. CBS and the NFL made sure of it.
> 
> Yet, Will gets to still be Will. So effed up. No repercussions. Nothing. I know he’s powerful in Hollywood but this is something else. He snapped and it wasn’t pretty.



Janet suffered because she is a Black woman.


----------



## meluvs2shop

@LavenderIce What pissed me off was how Timberlake escaped unscathed. Janet protected him. Anyway, I digress. This is about Will & Chris.
This boys club nonsense is ridiculous. Had a woman done what Will did she would have been ostracized.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder what would have occurred if Chris threw a punch in defense


----------



## purseinsanity

A bottle of Red said:


> I always wondered if he was as nice as ppl think but never found anything online  otherwise. Guess my google skills aren't that great


My father had a chance encounter with Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson.  He said Tom was very nice; Rita on the other hand...


----------



## bisbee

meluvs2shop said:


> @LavenderIce What pissed me off was how Timberlake escaped unscathed. Janet protected him. Anyway, I digress. This is about Will & Chris.
> This boys club nonsense is ridiculous. Had a woman done what Will did she would have been ostracized.


I still think the Janet Jackson/Justin Timberlake incident was planned.


----------



## bag-mania

Okay, I’ll be the one to say it. His apology sounds like it was written by his public relations team for the purpose of damage control.


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> From his Instagram.
> 
> “Violence in all of its forms is poisonous and destructive. My behavior at last night’s Academy Awards was unacceptable and inexcusable. Jokes at my expense are a part of the job, but a joke about Jada’s medical condition was too much for me to bear and I reacted emotionally.
> 
> I would like to publicly apologize to you, Chris. I was out of line and I was wrong. I am embarrassed and my actions were not indicative of the man I want to be. There is no place for violence in a world of love and kindness.
> 
> I would also like to apologize to the Academy, the producers of the show, all the attendees and everyone watching around the world. I would like to apologize to the Williams Family and my King Richard Family. I deeply regret that my behavior has stained what has been an otherwise gorgeous journey for all of us.
> 
> I am a work in progress.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Will”


It's too little, too late and written by his PR firm (Sunshine Sucks perhaps??)?
He should've apologized during his speech, or better yet, NOT hit Chris Rock in the first place!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I wouldn't take back the award but I wouldn't invite him back to the event/show next year.


----------



## lanasyogamama

jelliedfeels said:


> I dunno if I 100% believe he actually regrets divorcing his first wife. Can’t help but notice he’s certainly not falling over himself to lionise his kid from his first marriage the way he does with Jayden and Willow and of course the talentless Jada.
> I think he said that because he was playing the good Christian funny boy-next-door he once was but now he’s a Scientologist he doesn’t feel like he has to play normal to appeal to the ‘common man’
> 
> Jada- I think she clearly fulfils his desires - one way or another.




I really do have to stop believing everything I hear from these celebrities.  I read Kaley Cuoco say how much she loved the book “The Flight Attendant” in an interview, and a few days later I heard her on a podcast laughing about how she lied and told the execs she had reads the book when she hadn’t.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Scripted? I don’t know. Maybe. But why would   Will want a slap to be associated with the biggest night of his career?
> *I don’t know why, but I am so bothered by this.*  Also, where was security? I know it’s live but usually there’s a delay and yet he kept cursing and we kept hearing it.
> 
> Furthermore, Will is all happy and dancing at the after party.
> 
> I shouldn’t be shocked but Janet Jackson lost a lot of credibility when nipple gate happened. So many changes happened bc of that night. CBS and the NFL made sure of it.
> 
> Yet, Will gets to still be Will. So effed up. No repercussions. Nothing. I know he’s powerful in Hollywood but this is something else. He snapped and it wasn’t pretty.


I know! I feel so disturbed by it. I also feel badly for Chris Rock, he looked so humiliated after. 
The whole “I’m a protector” and “love makes you do crazy things” is incredibly problematic.


----------



## youngster

bag-mania said:


> Okay, I’ll be the one to say it. His apology sounds like it was written by his public relations team for the purpose of damage control.



Yep, it sure did and it came basically 24 hours after the incident, too late in my opinion.  That might indicate they had to spend most of today talking him into it and only after they heard the Academy had condemned his behavior and was opening an investigation.


----------



## rose60610

I don't understand what there is to "investigate".  It was all live and on TV for the whole world to see. Will the Academy have Smith back next year to present the award for Best Actress since he was Best Actor this year? Let's instead investigate why the Academy didn't haul out Smith immediately after the slap.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lady Zhuge said:


> This is news to me. Do you have a link to any of the reports, or better yet, the video?
> 
> Will Smith is an entitled and enabled bully. I hope his Oscar win is rescinded. Anything less would be setting a poor precedent.


I searched for it but could not find it anywhere. It’s been scrubbed.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Didn’t read this carefully enough sorry.


----------



## Jayne1

First of all, Will was laughing at the joke.  I didn't watch the Oscars but the video of him initially laughing at the joke is everywhere online. The camera was on them. Jada wasn't happy and Will was laughing.

Second... Will hit a smaller man. Much smaller. Let's see him hit someone his own size or larger.  Doubt he would.

ETA - Jada is one in a million who looks better without all that hair.  Her wigs take aways from her fabulous bone structure and beauty.  _Not saying_ alopecia is a ever a good thing, but if anyone has to have it... she looks stunning.


----------



## LOUIE13

FCUK Will such a jerk!


----------



## prettyprincess

Lady Zhuge said:


> This is news to me. Do you have a link to any of the reports, or better yet, the video?
> 
> Will Smith is an entitled and enabled bully. I hope his Oscar win is rescinded. Anything less would be setting a poor precedent.


I’d be stunned if they took away his Oscar. They haven’t taken away Roman Polanskis, in fact, they rewarded him with more.
I saw an interesting comparison on Twitter, people were saying that even Adrian Brody wasn’t penalized for grabbing and forcibly kissing Halle Berry.


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> I’d be stunned if they took away his Oscar. They haven’t taken away Roman Polanskis, in fact, they rewarded him with more.
> I saw an interesting comparison on Twitter, people were saying that even Adrian Brody wasn’t penalized for grabbing and forcibly kissing Halle Berry.



Yeah, the Academy won’t take away his award. And I agree with that, they did choose him as their winner. Taking it away would make the story drag on longer.

I don’t think they will do anything. They’ll make a bunch of nice-sounding noises for the next few days and let the fuss blow over and hope it is quickly forgotten.


----------



## rose60610

And the Oscar for Best Fake Apology goes to... Will Smith!


----------



## youngster

Jayne1 said:


> ETA - Jada is one in a million who looks better without all that hair.  Her wigs take aways from her fabulous bone structure and beauty.  _Not saying_ alopecia is a ever a good thing, but if anyone has to have it... she looks stunning.



She is really striking looking, with or without hair.   She has great bone structure.  Chris Rock was also comparing her to another beautiful woman, Demi Moore, who did GI Jane at the height of her career and buzzed her hair for the role and looked great too.  

So, does Jada suffer from autoimmune alopecia or traction alopecia (from long term extended super tight hairstyles)?  Since I've never watched her talk show, I've got no clue.  I'm sure it's not pleasant either way but she looked like her hair was evenly buzzed super close, and not the bald random, round patches that the autoimmune disease causes.


----------



## youngster

prettyprincess said:


> I’d be stunned if they took away his Oscar. They haven’t taken away Roman Polanskis, in fact, they rewarded him with more.
> I saw an interesting comparison on Twitter, people were saying that even Adrian Brody wasn’t penalized for grabbing and forcibly kissing Halle Berry.



I agree, I don't think they'll take the Oscar from him.  I do think they might expel him from the Academy or suspend his membership for several years and not allow him to present next year's Best Actress award as is traditional.  Something like that.  A slap on the wrist.  If they have the guts to take his Oscar then they should go all out and take back Polanski's and Weinstein's and any others from people convicted of a crime.  The problem is that a number of winners, like Spacey or Woody Allen, are awful people but weren't charged or convicted for a variety of reasons including marrying the key witness like in Woody Allen's situation.


----------



## buzzytoes

Between all of the marriage details they have shared (that no one asked for) and this stunt, I wouldn’t be surprised if they are looking to get some kind of reality TV deal. YouTube isn’t exactly big network TV, and unless they want to buy their own network, then Jada is never gonna get her own show. It just seemed like such a stupid thing to get mad at, that I can’t fathom it was a real reaction on Will’s part.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see them redacting the award either.  While other people shouldn't have been awarded due to their terrible behavior, this happened on stage AT the ceremony, since they went through with his award, it's a done deal IMO.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gelbergirl said:


> I wonder what would have occurred if Chris threw a punch in defense



Then it would have been like what the Golden Globes used to be. Except they would need to have some sort of foreign accent.


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> I agree, I don't think they'll take the Oscar from him.  I do think they might expel him from the Academy or suspend his membership for several years and not allow him to present next year's Best Actress award as is traditional.  Something like that.  A slap on the wrist.  If they have the guts to take his Oscar then they should go all out and take back Polanski's and Weinstein's and any others from people convicted of a crime.  The problem is that a number of winners, like Spacey or Woody Allen, are awful people but weren't charged or convicted for a variety of reasons including marrying the key witness like in Woody Allen's situation.


It’s disgraceful that no one did anything in the moment after they realized it wasn’t a stunt. Poor Chris, who was a victim of bullying growing up, probably felt victimized all over again. I watched it again today and the humiliation and confusion is apparent on his face. Then we have 
Will who apparently grew up in a violent household. He has said in the past he felt shame for not intervening when his father would beat his mother. He clearly has his own traumas and felt compelled and justified in “defending” Jada.
It’s like a bunch of traumatized people projecting and misdirecting all over the place. What a mess. And actually really sad all around.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Yeah I’m of the opinion he shouldn’t get his award rescinded because so many criminals already have Oscars - I mean they gave two to Bryan Singer’s Bohemian Rhapsody even after he was hauled off by Police (though it getting the editing award was extremely funny).

The academy is essentially an immoral organisation or amoral at best and they would do their ratings a massive favour if they actually addressed this but it ain’t going to happen. It’s all quid pro quo.


----------



## pukasonqo

prettyprincess said:


> From his Instagram.
> 
> “Violence in all of its forms is poisonous and destructive. My behavior at last night’s Academy Awards was unacceptable and inexcusable. Jokes at my expense are a part of the job, but a joke about Jada’s medical condition was too much for me to bear and I reacted emotionally.
> 
> I would like to publicly apologize to you, Chris. I was out of line and I was wrong. I am embarrassed and my actions were not indicative of the man I want to be. There is no place for violence in a world of love and kindness.
> 
> I would also like to apologize to the Academy, the producers of the show, all the attendees and everyone watching around the world. I would like to apologize to the Williams Family and my King Richard Family. I deeply regret that my behavior has stained what has been an otherwise gorgeous journey for all of us.
> 
> I am a work in progress.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Will”


Sorry, she has alopecia and in the grand scheme of things and how devastating and crippling some diseases are if probably one that many of those suffering of a disease or chronic condition will happily do a trade of
Jada won’t die of alopecia, she will die w alopecia so playing macho man and punching somebody for a stupid joke makes him look (for me) pathetic 
Was he so desperate for the limelight?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Found this buried in a Twitter thread of a barkeeper who worked the Oscars and said the nicest celebs of the night were Reba and Rami Malek. Yikes.


----------



## duna

I only saw part of the Oscars last night: I'm not a young chicken anymore and these recent Oscars are not what they used to be, so, for me, not fun/interesting anymore.

Regarding the WS incident....I really have no words, he should have been thrown out of the theatre there and then. Losing your temper in such a way, when the other guy hadn't said anything insulting, I find it despicable. And finally if Jada was offended she could have said something herself: I hate it when men play the protective Alpha male towards their wifes/partners. So much for gender equality!

Oscars have reached a new low, it could only have been worst if the "despicable duo" had attended (thank God they didn't)


----------



## swags

I was fond of Will Smith but not his wife with the stupid round table talk crap or his gross bratty entitled kids. Now I can dislike Will too and hate the whole family.


----------



## bag-mania

swags said:


> I was fond of Will Smith but not his wife with the stupid round table talk crap or his gross bratty entitled kids. *Now I can dislike Will too and hate the whole family.*



It is a good reminder that we never actually know what celebrities are like from how they seem in their public persona.


----------



## youngster

A few years ago, I remember some movie critic said of the people in the auditorium at the Oscars that there are probably 5 of them who are truly nice, truly genuine, good people. The rest would throw their grandmothers to the wolves if it would advance their career.  They didn't get where they are by being kind and generous and nice.  Now, I think it's probably more than 5 who are actually good people but not many more lol.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jada and Will are both adults. Things could have been handled more gracefully. But let's suppose an obtuse host makes fun of my daughter at an international ceremony, and he thinks he's really funny.....

I am a woman, and I will have the same reaction.


----------



## canto bight

Questlove and his sweet mama are owed an apology.  My heart felt so sad that his well-deserved Oscar moment got overshadowed the way it did.


----------



## bag-mania

Thousands of memes have been spawned by this incident.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> Jada and Will are both adults. Things could have been handled more gracefully. But let's suppose an obtuse host makes fun of my daughter at an international ceremony, and he thinks he's really funny.....
> 
> I am a woman, and I will have the same reaction.


You would slap a person over a silly joke?


----------



## LibbyRuth

canto bight said:


> Questlove and his sweet mama are owed an apology.  My heart felt so sad that his well-deserved Oscar moment got overshadowed the way it did.


I was thrilled that when Questlove was on the Tonight Show last night, Jimmy did the entire interview without acknowledging what had happened right before his name was called.  It felt like they were giving Quest his moment to focus on HIS win and not the overshadowing nonsense.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Big stars don't care what we think. They're like a group of spoiled kids, put on pedestals, and allowed to act out without repercussions. And stars know their antics are just fodder for people to have something to talk about.  The people who didn't like WS before this weren't supporting him anyway, so no loss to him.  People are joking about bringing back hosts they never wanted to see again. All of a sudden their behavior wasn't nearly as bad as this.  Think back on Hollywood scandals. How many of those involved are still making money? The ones who aren't are usually the victims, not the aggressors. Sadly Chris Rock should be more worried about his future in Hollywood, as evidenced by the immediate support WS got from Tyler Perry and Denzel Washington.  You know what they say: Any press is good press.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> You would slap a person over a silly joke?


What would make you slap someone? You might have thought WS overreacted. Perhaps. But to him it was a big deal. Everyone has a threshold, trust me.

He doesn’t exactly have a reputation for going around slapping ppl, so this incident really hit a nerve.

Chris Rock has some unfunny sense of humor. The Academy had to apologize on his behalf in 2016.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hris-rock-asian-joke-no-word-from-chris-rock/


----------



## limom

RuedeNesle said:


> Big stars don't care what we think. They're like a group of spoiled kids, put on pedestals, and allowed to act out without repercussions. And stars know their antics are just fodder for people to have something to talk about.  The people who didn't like WS before this weren't supporting him anyway, so no loss to him.  People are joking about bringing back hosts they never wanted to see again. All of a sudden their behavior wasn't nearly as bad as this.  Think back on Hollywood scandals. How many of those involved are still making money? The ones who aren't are usually the victims, not the aggressors. Sadly Chris Rock should be more worried about his future in Hollywood, as evidenced by the immediate support WS got from Tyler Perry and Denzel Washington.  You know what they say: Any press is good press.




At that level, I doubt anyone will be hurt financially by this snafu.
The worst that could realistically happen, is WS not presenting next year and his silly azz banned from the Oscars ceremonies for life.
Chris Rock will perform and milk that story for years to come…..

As far as them caring?
Yes, they do. Those two bozos are artists with the fragility that comes with it….(in their super mansions but still, they hurt)


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> What would make you slap someone? You might have thought WS overreacted. Perhaps. But to him it was a big deal. Everyone has a threshold, trust me.
> 
> He doesn’t exactly have a reputation for going around slapping ppl, so this incident really hit a nerve.
> 
> Chris Rock has some unfunny sense of humor. The Academy had to apologize on his behalf in 2016.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hris-rock-asian-joke-no-word-from-chris-rock/


WS has a temper but unlike you or me, he will not be locked up, at worst he will pay the man.
The only time I would physically attack someone is in a survival type of situation… I think?!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> *He doesn’t exactly have a reputation for going around slapping ppl*, so this incident really hit a nerve.



Except he does though. Will slapped a Ukrainian journalist at a movie premiere who he said tried to kiss him. That was several years ago and he’s still slapping.









						Will Smith slaps journalist who tries to kiss him
					

At Moscow red carpet premiere of "Men in Black 3"  video captures star retaliating against too-friendly reporter




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## rose60610

If we're entering an era of major celebrities justifying hitting someone over a joke that wasn't even all THAT vicious (lame, yes, vicious? IMO not nearly as "vicious" as many other jokes hurled over the years), then let's give a green light to physically retaliating over PAST grievances. This was over a stupid joke. On an international broadcast. 

We live in a society where if you injure an actual criminal who is causing YOU harm or realistically threatening you, YOU can still be sued. Or if you shoot a criminal who is stealing/vandalizing/carjacking YOUR property, YOU can still be charged, arrested and sued. So we're going to poo-poo away Will Smith who at first laughed at the actual joke then smacked Rock because he decided to be "offended"  but still OK with his wife who partakes in an "open marriage"?  

Some politicians, for example, get savagely attacked nonstop in the media and by celebrities. Madonna said she wanted to blow up the White House. Celebrities get away with crap all the time. Maybe 350 million dollar net worth Will Smith should just learn to grow the hell up. 

I say bring back Ricky Gervais and put him on turbo mode. Roast the hell out of the entire Academy and every idiot in it.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ offers a bit of history into the conflict between the Smiths and Chris Rock from a previous Oscars.









						Jada Pinkett Smith 'I Don't Give Two Craps What People Think of This Bald Head'
					

Jada Pinkett Smith said she doesn’t care what people think of her bald head on an episode of ‘Red Table Talk’ just days before the Oscars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Swanky

There’s no justfifying that outburst or the yelling at him after. Will shat on the whole ceremony by behaving like that, ruining the next category and making the whole room uncomfortable.  If any of us had done it, we’d have been arrested.


----------



## 1LV

rose60610 said:


> If we're entering an era of major celebrities justifying hitting someone over a joke that wasn't even all THAT vicious (lame, yes, vicious? IMO not nearly as "vicious" as many other jokes hurled over the years), then let's give a green light to physically retaliating over PAST grievances. This was over a stupid joke. On an international broadcast.
> 
> We live in a society where if you injure an actual criminal who is causing YOU harm or realistically threatening you, YOU can still be sued. Or if you shoot a criminal who is stealing/vandalizing/carjacking YOUR property, YOU can still be charged, arrested and sued. So we're going to poo-poo away Will Smith who at first laughed at the actual joke then smacked Rock because he decided to be "offended"  but still OK with his wife who partakes in an "open marriage"?
> 
> Some politicians, for example, get savagely attacked nonstop in the media and by celebrities. Madonna said she wanted to blow up the White House. Celebrities get away with crap all the time. Maybe 350 million dollar net worth Will Smith should just learn to grow the hell up.
> 
> I say bring back Ricky Gervais and put him on turbo mode. Roast the hell out of the entire Academy and every idiot in it.


Damnit!  Where is that AMEN button???


----------



## Chagall

Actually being referred to as GI Jane at her age was flattering. Demi Moore was young, fit and beautiful in that role. Those two need to get over themselves. If she is so sensitive she could have worn a wig.


----------



## 1LV

I wonder if Will was scared of being b*tch slapped for laughing when he and Jada got home.


----------



## TC1

I read a few online blurbs this morning that Chris didn't write the Jada joke. He was just reading the prompter. Which would make sense...most of the presenters just stood there to read. They aren't involved in the production side. I also read that after the slap..his lip was split and bruised.


----------



## 2cello

To rose's point above, we are in a period where people are encouraged to get even and get immediate satisfaction (under the guise of "accountability").  Accountability comes from a good place but with twitter mobs encouraging such things, it loses any sense of proportionality or sensitivity.  There is a reason most societies have judges and courts and don't rely on individual citizens and mobs for justice.  I'm glad I'm old as I don't think this is taking us to a good place.


----------



## RueMonge

LibbyRuth said:


> I was thrilled that when Questlove was on the Tonight Show last night, Jimmy did the entire interview without acknowledging what had happened right before his name was called.  It felt like they were giving Quest his moment to focus on HIS win and not the overshadowing nonsense.


I absolutely loved it that Questlove said when he was announced winner, the only people in that room were he and his mother.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I read a few online blurbs this morning that Chris didn't write the Jada joke. He was just reading the prompter. Which would make sense...most of the presenters just stood there to read. They aren't involved in the production side. I also read that after the slap..his lip was split and bruised.


1. the excuse of passing the buck to the writer is wrong and false.
I also read that it was adlib 
2. wow, that was some slap.
Was he bleeding when he left the stage?


----------



## limom

RueMonge said:


> I absolutely loved it that Questlove said when he was announced winner, the only people in that room were he and his mother.


This doc is off the chains.
 Who knew that there was such an event parallel to Woodstock?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> 1. the excuse of passing the buck to the writer is wrong and false.
> I also read that it was adlib
> 2. wow, that was some slap.
> Was he bleeding when he left the stage?


I read the ad-lib part was when he said "you know I love you Jada" but the rest was on the screen *shrug* 
You could see his cheek turning colour as he stood there, I don't think there was a close up after the winner was announced.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I read the ad-lib part was when he said "you know I love you Jada" but the rest was on the screen *shrug*
> You could see his cheek turning colour as he stood there, I don't think there was a close up after the winner was announced.


So he is not to take responsibility for reading what he read???( Most likely reversed too!)
This sounds cray and the joke sounds like Chris, imo. And yes, it is funny, imho.


----------



## elizad

bag-mania said:


> Except he does though. Will slapped a Ukrainian journalist at a movie premiere who he said tried to kiss him. That was several years ago and he’s still slapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith slaps journalist who tries to kiss him
> 
> 
> At Moscow red carpet premiere of "Men in Black 3"  video captures star retaliating against too-friendly reporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



This I completely understand! Who wouldn’t get physical with someone who was assaulting you? As in kissing or inappropriate touching? This is exactly the time when you SHOULD fight back.


----------



## indiaink

Nobody has mentioned this: Perhaps, sitting so close to the stage, Will felt that this was the Will Smith Show, and not the Oscars. There is something weird about the whole thing, as yes, he was laughing at the joke, and the next second he's striding to the stage and slapping a person.

BTW, am I just that out of touch or whatever happened to PUNCHING SOMEBODY IN THE NOSE? What is this 'slapping' business?

I don't think he should lose his Oscar; that award was made on the strength of his acting ability, not on his juvenile behavior.


----------



## Swanky

I’ve always thought they outline their jokes and stuff for approval. 
I haven’t seen Chris claim someone else wrote it.


----------



## gelbergirl

indiaink said:


> Nobody has mentioned this: Perhaps, sitting so close to the stage, Will felt that this was the Will Smith Show, and not the Oscars. There is something weird about the whole thing, as yes, he was laughing at the joke, and the next second he's striding to the stage and slapping a person.
> 
> BTW, am I just that out of touch or whatever happened to *PUNCHING SOMEBODY IN THE NOSE? What is this 'slapping' business*?
> 
> I don't think he should lose his Oscar; that award was made on the strength of his acting ability, not on his juvenile behavior.



I too am trying to wrap my head around  it.
From what I've learned, slapping is very humiliating. 
Also, a punch may have caused injury to Will's hand.
I have no experience hitting or punching anyone, so I had to ask many questions yesterday.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I’ve always thought they outline their jokes and stuff for approval.
> I haven’t seen Chris claim someone else wrote it.


It sounds too much like Chris for him to deny it.
Come on, he has an entire doc where he snarks about women’s hair!!!!


----------



## 1LV

indiaink said:


> Nobody has mentioned this: Perhaps, sitting so close to the stage, Will felt that this was the Will Smith Show, and not the Oscars. There is something weird about the whole thing, as yes, he was laughing at the joke, and the next second he's striding to the stage and slapping a person.
> 
> BTW, am I just that out of touch or whatever happened to PUNCHING SOMEBODY IN THE NOSE? What is this 'slapping' business?
> 
> I don't think he should lose his Oscar; that award was made on the strength of his acting ability, not on his juvenile behavior.


I think the slap was intended to emasculate.


----------



## indiaink

gelbergirl said:


> I too am trying to wrap my head around  it.
> From what I've learned, slapping is very humiliating.
> Also, a punch may have caused injury to Will's hand.
> I have no experience hitting or punching anyone, so I had to ask many questions yesterday.


Me neither. I only have thought about slapping somebody after the fact. LOL.

I like it - "a punch may have caused injury to Will's hand." Perfect sense.


----------



## limom

1LV said:


> I think the slap was intended to emasculate.


Whom though?


----------



## 1LV

limom said:


> Whom though?


I think the intention was to emasculate Chris, but I’ll never look at Will the same again.  Maybe Will knows first hand. Didn’t his son post something to the effect “this is how it’s done” or some such none sense?


----------



## Swanky

1LV said:


> I think the intention was to emasculate Chris, but I’ll never look at Will the same again.  Maybe Will knows first hand. Didn’t his son post something to the effect “this is how it’s done” or some such none sense?



Yes, clearly dad didn’t have any remorse and his kids think that’s what you’re supposed to do


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> A few years ago, I remember some movie critic said of the people in the auditorium at the Oscars that there are probably 5 of them who are truly nice, truly genuine, good people. The rest would throw their grandmothers to the wolves if it would advance their career.  They didn't get where they are by being kind and generous and nice.  Now, I think it's probably more than 5 who are actually good people but not many more lol.




When I see modern celebs I thank god we had Elvis Presley for 42 years


----------



## gelbergirl

A slap is degrading for the person being slapped./


----------



## bisousx

I never thought much of Chris Rock apart from him being a mainstream comedian and host. Now I know he is a consummate professional with a LOT of self control. And I loved the story about him & his wife visiting the young terminally ill patient and not needing any fanfare or applause for it. (very rare in Hollywood) Team Chris all the way.


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> A slap is degrading for the person being slapped./


In my mind, it has a very strong negative connotation for the slapper.
The best possible interpretation would be the old fashioned slap prior to a duel.
And that is a stretch.


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> In my mind, it has a very strong negative connotation for the slapper.
> The best possible interpretation would be the old fashioned slap prior to a duel.
> And that is a stretch.



oh, how I wished Will had challenged Chris to a DUEL.
Now THAT would have been funny.
But instead we have this.


----------



## swags

I’m sure it was discussed earlier in this thread but now I remember him getting the first Aunt Viv fired from Fresh Prince. He is clearly an a-hole with a bad temper. His gross son defending it was disgusting and I hope his ugly ass doesn’t get any more modeling gigs.


----------



## youngster

Swanky said:


> Yes, clearly dad didn’t have any remorse and his kids think that’s what you’re supposed to do



The Smith kids, the two younger ones with Jada, are something else, and not in a good way.


----------



## gelbergirl

swags said:


> I’m sure it was discussed earlier in this thread but now I remember him getting the first Aunt Viv fired from Fresh Prince. He is clearly an a-hole with a bad temper. His gross son defending it was disgusting and I hope his ugly ass doesn’t get any more modeling gigs.



Any company that hires him (they won't in the near future) will have to have additional insurance just by him being present from now on.
He's a risk.


----------



## Sferics

prettyprincess said:


> I guess the silver lining is that the moment has facilitated important broader conversations about toxic masculinity, class privilege, and what it means to be “protective.”



Yes, but I'm super annoyed by the #notallmen posts everywhere. As if...
It's the kind of the same reactions in case of the Oliver Pocher vs. Fat Comedy incident at the same weekend in Germany.


----------



## CarryOn2020

What we have is a 53 year old man publicly  slapping a 57 year old man [and smirking about it, then dancing the night away] over a 50 year old woman perfectly capable of taking care of herself.  These people are in their 50s! Let that sink in. 

Come on, world. Do better.


----------



## papertiger

CarryOn2020 said:


> What we have is a 53 year old man publicly  slapping a 57 year old man [and smirking about it, then dancing the night away] over a 50 year old woman perfectly capable of taking care of herself.  These people are in their 50s! Let that sink in.
> 
> Come on, world. Do better.



I don't care how old or young these self-appointed celebs are, they should chill, stop with the caffeine, close their mouths (when the spotlight's not on them) and sit on their hands. Alternatively, if the pressure of being rich, spoiled and successful is just too, too much, they could just go away completely.


----------



## CeeJay

While I understand Will wanting to "protect" his wife, IMO .. this IS NOT the way you do it!!!  He should have "had a chat" with Chris after the remark and explain the situation (according to a variety of new stories, Chris did not know that Jada has alopecia).  

In regards to Will's *BIG* "personality", can't remember where I read it, but apparently .. when he was on the Graham Norton show (in the UK), he pretty much took up the ENTIRE COUCH .. not letting any of the other celebrities get any words in .. he wanted to be the CENTER of the show .. period!!!  Well, that says a lot .. he's not willing to be in a subordinate role in any way.  Sheesh .. you need to learn a lot Will!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sferics said:


> Yes, but I'm super annoyed by the #notallmen posts everywhere. As if...
> It's the kind of the same reactions in case of the Oliver Pocher vs. Fat Comedy incident at the same weekend in Germany.
> View attachment 5366765



I'm in Germany and while I don't condone hitting anyone, not even if it's extremely annoying Pocher (and if you heard his "jokes" you'd know what bad jokes are haha), but he gave an interview and was such a freaking drama queen. Basically he will never heal from the slap and suffer from long-term effects, and he called what happened to him a capital crime (you know, like murder, robbery and rape, basically all the things that used to be avenged by death penalty).


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sferics said:


> Yes, but I'm super annoyed by the #notallmen posts everywhere. As if...
> It's the kind of the same reactions in case of the Oliver Pocher vs. Fat Comedy incident at the same weekend in Germany.
> View attachment 5366765



Never heard of these people, but slapping seems to be the _thing_ now. 
This article sheds more light on the issue:








						After a slap in a boxing match: Oliver Pocher reports Fat Comedy - California18
					

Oliver Pocher (44) after the attack by artist Fat Comedy in Dortmund's Westfalenhalle.Image: imago images / imago imagesOn Saturday evening, comedian




					california18.com


----------



## rose60610

The only way I want to see Will Smith back at the Oscars is in a Hannibal Lecter outfit: straight jacket and fiberglass/wire mask. 

Am seriously wondering if Saturday Night Live will do a skit on it.


----------



## bag-mania

I am not a Jim Carrey fan but he was spot on when talking to Gayle King about the incident, even going so far as correcting her when Gayle tried to say the situation escalated. If you haven't seen it I'd recommend watching it. It shows that at least a few of the other celebrities there were disgusted. I didn't realize that the Oscar audience gave Will a standing ovation when he won. Talk about sending the wrong message!! The interview where Carrey talks about it is at the top of this TMZ link.









						Jim Carrey Slams 'Spineless' Oscars Crowd for Will Smith Standing Ovation
					

Jim Carrey bashes everyone who stood up for Will Smith after his Oscar win, calling it shameless.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky said:


> Yes, clearly dad didn’t have any remorse and his kids think that’s what you’re supposed to do
> 
> View attachment 5366755


Imbeciles begat more imbeciles


----------



## hermes_lemming

gelbergirl said:


> oh, how I wished Will had challenged Chris to a DUEL.
> Now THAT would have been funny.
> But instead we have this.


You're watching too much Bridgerton


----------



## bag-mania

rose60610 said:


> Am seriously wondering if Saturday Night Live will do a skit on it.



They should have Chris Rock host!


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> Scripted? I don’t know. Maybe. But why would   Will want a slap to be associated with the biggest night of his career?
> I don’t know why, but I am so bothered by this.  Also, where was security? I know it’s live but usually there’s a delay and yet he kept cursing and we kept hearing it.
> 
> Furthermore, Will is all happy and dancing at the after party.
> 
> I shouldn’t be shocked but Janet Jackson lost a lot of credibility when nipple gate happened. So many changes happened bc of that night. CBS and the NFL made sure of it.
> 
> Yet, Will gets to still be Will. So effed up. No repercussions. Nothing. I know he’s powerful in Hollywood but this is something else. He snapped and it wasn’t pretty.


It shows how money washes away a lot of sins. Even on live TV. If it was anyone else, they would be handcuffed and moping in jail.


----------



## CarryOn2020

bag-mania said:


> I am not a Jim Carrey fan but he was spot on when talking to Gayle King about the incident, even going so far as correcting her when Gayle tried to say the situation escalated. If you haven't seen it I'd recommend watching it. It shows that at least a few of the other celebrities there were disgusted. I didn't realize that the Oscar audience gave Will a standing ovation when he won. Talk about sending the wrong message!! The interview where Carrey talks about it is at the top of this TMZ link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey Slams 'Spineless' Oscars Crowd for Will Smith Standing Ovation
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey bashes everyone who stood up for Will Smith after his Oscar win, calling it shameless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Thank you for posting this. Carrey is correct - Hwood is most definitely not the “cool club” anymore. Times have changed. 
[so wish CR had filed charges]


----------



## hermes_lemming

purseinsanity said:


> My father had a chance encounter with Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson.  He said Tom was very nice; Rita on the other hand...


This doesn't surprise me in the least bit. She always looked annoyed by him and that she basically "tolerated" him


----------



## maxxout

CarryOn2020 said:


> Would you want to be a comedian right now? Surprised and disappointed at the lack of security around that stage.
> 2 clips from Ricky Gervais -
> His
> 
> Long before Chris Rock said anything, David Brent had a go:




Thanks for posting…I forgot about this. He is brave!   And very funny.


----------



## bag-mania

CarryOn2020 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Carrey is correct - Hwood is most definitely not the “cool club” anymore. Times have changed.
> [so wish CR had filed charges]



The way people are defending Will, you know it would be Chris who would be mocked and criticized it he had filed charges. Welcome to our whackadoo society where an aggressor's feelings need to be coddled by other millionaires and the victim of the assault is expected to suck it up and stay silent.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Found this buried in a Twitter thread of a barkeeper who worked the Oscars and said the nicest celebs of the night were Reba and Rami Malek. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5366492


I friggen hate that family



Grande Latte said:


> Jada and Will are both adults. Things could have been handled more gracefully. But let's suppose an obtuse host makes fun of my daughter at an international ceremony, and he thinks he's really funny.....
> 
> I am a woman, and I will have the same reaction.


Grace isn't a word I'd normally associate with either of them tbh



Grande Latte said:


> What would make you slap someone? You might have thought WS overreacted. Perhaps. But to him it was a big deal. Everyone has a threshold, trust me.
> 
> He doesn’t exactly have a reputation for going around slapping ppl, so this incident really hit a nerve.
> 
> Chris Rock has some unfunny sense of humor. The Academy had to apologize on his behalf in 2016.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hris-rock-asian-joke-no-word-from-chris-rock/


True but now you have a display of violence playing out on live TV. And later their child saying "this is how we do it in our family" therefore legitimizing it. I know there are crimes of passion and anger but violence shouldn't be the solution.  We're all grown adults (welp most of us on this board) and should act as thus.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I am not a Jim Carrey fan but he was spot on when talking to Gayle King about the incident, even going so far as correcting her when Gayle tried to say the situation escalated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey Slams 'Spineless' Oscars Crowd for Will Smith Standing Ovation
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey bashes everyone who stood up for Will Smith after his Oscar win, calling it shameless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Gayle King saying the situation escalated... from what?  She's as delusional as her BF Oprah.

(Thanks for the link!)


----------



## CarryOn2020

hermes_lemming said:


> I friggen hate that family





bag-mania said:


> The way people are defending Will, you know it would be Chris who would be mocked and criticized it he had filed charges. Welcome to our whackadoo society where an aggressor's feelings need to be coddled by other millionaires and the victim of the assault is expected to suck it up and stay silent.





All of these pro-WS reactions explain why Hwood is no longer the ‘cool club’.  Sure sure some will claim it’s ok, everyone loves each other, everyone healing after this violence, blah blah. BS.  We get what we tolerate.  We have laws for a reason.  WS’s behavior was against the law. Just like Harvey, JeffE, BillC, etc, etc.


----------



## Sferics

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm in Germany and while I don't condone hitting anyone, not even if it's extremely annoying Pocher (and if you heard his "jokes" you'd know what bad jokes are haha), but he gave an interview and was such a freaking drama queen. Basically he will never heal from the slap and suffer from long-term effects, and he called what happened to him a capital crime (you know, like murder, robbery and rape, basically all the things that used to be avenged by death penalty).


 I'm in Germany, too - I know  Grüß Dich
I totally hate Pocher, but that's not the point.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't believe for a minute that all of Will's anger was from the joke alone. It goes back six years when Chris joked about Jada boycotting the Oscars. Watch and enjoy!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Geez, I can barely remember who annoyed me three months ago. Do people really hold grudges for six years?


----------



## limom

I am with Jim Carrey sue the guy and take it from there.


----------



## bag-mania

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Geez, I can barely remember who annoyed me three months ago. Do people really hold grudges for six years?



It was a huge punch in the ego for Will and Jada. Chris dared joke that Jada's absence was inconsequential and that Will's salary was way too high for a terrible movie.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> The way people are defending Will, you know it would be Chris who would be mocked and criticized it he had filed charges. Welcome to our whackadoo society where an aggressor's feelings need to be coddled by other millionaires and the victim of the assault is expected to suck it up and stay silent.


This 100x Exactly. The victim feels ashamed and keeps silent, the perpetrator walks away with a smirk (and parties the night away)


----------



## TC1

Did everyone in the audience participate in the standing ovation? I was watching it live, it looked at first like quite a few were not going to. I don't know if they eventually felt they should...and did.


----------



## papertiger

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Geez, I can barely remember who annoyed me three months ago. Do people really hold grudges for six years?



I'd never get up


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> If nothing happens to Will then Hollywood is far more F’d up than I thought.
> 
> I just saw the clip. You can tell Will was not joking when he walked off the stage. And then the profanity. That made me cringe! :/ Chris handled himself with grace. Sadly, it seems Hollywood only supported Will. Plus the joke was not even bad at all. *Jada didn’t like it but she doesn’t like anything or anyone.*


Agree with the bolded






TC1 said:


> With a roll of her eyes she can make that man jump up and jeopardize his career? taint an Oscar win? Lord has this woman not clowned this man enough? Yikes.


My thoughts exactly. It's almost like a hypnotizing trick- she rolls her eyes and he switches to doing what she tells him to do 

I never knew much about her for years other than her being married to Will and her friendship with Tupac- then her Red Table thing came out and since then it has been constant crap in the media about her spilling her deepest secrets and forcing her opinions to the world- complete over exposure & too much information. I know more than I ever needed to know about this family.

Then came the whole 'entanglement' thing where she seemed to completely humiliate her own husband in the most public way possible and ever since then Will hasn't seemed himself yet Jada's ego and arrogance has grown and her attitude become even more repulsive.

She seems very 'off' to me and gives me the vibe that she's very controlling, cold and supercilious.
Even the way she was sitting there the other night, right up the front in that over-the-top dress to wear as a guest of a nominee (not an actual nominee herself), like she was the Queen Bee watching over and judging everyone  I thought it was odd that she didn't even seem to flinch or say anything when Will had stormed the stage or even when he was sitting back down shouting at CR, she just sat there  I really think she got a kick out what happened. Their relationship/family seems very odd to say the least.





youngster said:


> The Smith kids, the two younger ones with Jada, are something else, and not in a good way.


Insufferable is the first word that comes to mind when I think of them along with an eyeroll!


----------



## TC1

One of the memes going around was that Jada wasn't going to be happy with Will just slapping someone. If she were with Tupac he would have shot someone for her


----------



## gelbergirl

The only thing that Will had to do was hold her hand and show her Love and not anger elsewhere.
What a waste.


----------



## LavenderIce

Speaking of 'engtanglement' I saw this last night and I can't stop laughing:


They made a new version of the recent events with a brief clip of Tupac, which I'm not including because of Will's profanity.


----------



## lill_canele

gelbergirl said:


> I too am trying to wrap my head around  it.
> From what I've learned, slapping is very humiliating.
> Also, a punch may have caused injury to Will's hand.
> I have no experience hitting or punching anyone, so I had to ask many questions yesterday.



Yes, punching does hurt both parties (I used to do MMA, lol) and the hand can easily get a fracture or pull a tendon (the reason why I stopped MMA).
Also, I feel that a punch is much susceptible to legal action while a slap is in a more "grey area", despite both being physical actions of violence.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Agree with the bolded
> View attachment 5366850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. It's almost like a hypnotizing trick- she rolls her eyes and he switches to doing what she tells him to do
> 
> I never knew much about her for years other than her being married to Will and her friendship with Tupac- then her Red Table thing came out and since then it has been constant crap in the media about her spilling her deepest secrets and forcing her opinions to the world- complete over exposure & too much information. I know more than I ever needed to know about this family.
> 
> Then came the whole 'entanglement' thing where she seemed to completely humiliate her own husband in the most public way possible and ever since then Will hasn't seemed himself yet Jada's ego and arrogance has grown and her attitude become even more repulsive.
> 
> She seems very 'off' to me and gives me the vibe that she's very controlling, cold and supercilious.
> Even the way she was sitting there the other night, right up the front in that over-the-top dress to wear as a guest of a nominee (not an actual nominee herself), like she was the Queen Bee watching over and judging everyone  I thought it was odd that she didn't even seem to flinch or say anything when Will had stormed the stage or even when he was sitting back down shouting at CR, she just sat there  I really think she got a kick out what happened. Their relationship/family seems very odd to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insufferable is the first word that comes to mind when I think of them along with an eyeroll!
> View attachment 5366883


Madame,
Where is your fabulous fashion oscars thread?


----------



## lanasyogamama

This little gem of Jada’s stuck with me. 









						Jada Pinkett Smith: 'Blond Hair On White Women Just Triggers Me'
					

The actress got candid about race relations between women on "Red Table Talk."



					www.huffpost.com


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> This little gem of Jada’s stuck with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith: 'Blond Hair On White Women Just Triggers Me'
> 
> 
> The actress got candid about race relations between women on "Red Table Talk."
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


She needs help or a martini


----------



## CarryOn2020

TC1 said:


> One of the memes going around was that Jada wasn't going to be happy with Will just slapping someone. If she were with Tupac he would have shot someone for her



I don’t know much about this family, but what I know is not positive. Supposedly she has said she was Tupac’s drug dealer.  So, she is probably very familiar with the rough talk and critical comments and the shouting. That is the energy she sends into the world. Kinda funny that before the ‘slap’, the DM headline was she was the worst dressed at the Oscars.


----------



## bag-mania

I knew it wouldn’t be long before Jada was milking it for attention and she did not disappoint. From her Instagram:


----------



## limom

CarryOn2020 said:


> I don’t know much about this family, but what I know is not positive. Supposedly she has said she was Tupac’s drug dealer.  So, she is probably very familiar with the rough talk and critical comments and the shouting. That is the energy she sends into the world. Kinda funny that before the ‘slap’, the DM headline was she was the worst dressed at the Oscars.


Disagree. She looked great in JeanPaul Gaultier.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Madame,
> Where is your fabulous fashion oscars thread?
> View attachment 5367028


I know, I'm very late to the party this year in regards to posting the red carpet pictures  
I am going to do it tomorrow- for sure!


----------



## Lodpah

bag-mania said:


> The way people are defending Will, you know it would be Chris who would be mocked and criticized it he had filed charges. Welcome to our whackadoo society where an aggressor's feelings need to be coddled by other millionaires and the victim of the assault is expected to suck it up and stay silent.


When I got robbed in Vegas a month or so ago, the Bellagio would not show or say anything about the thief. They have to protect their privacy. I was so mad!


----------



## Lounorada

I like what Zoe Kravitz wrote as her captions for her two Oscars looks. Clearly she wasn't impressed by what happened.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> I know, I'm very late to the party this year in regards to posting the red carpet pictures
> I am going to do it tomorrow- for sure!





Lounorada said:


> I like what Zoe Kravitz wrote as her captions for her two Oscars looks. Clearly she wasn't impressed by what happened.



Thank you
Your fashion threads are the best


----------



## Deleted 698298

Lounorada said:


> I like what Zoe Kravitz wrote as her captions for her two Oscars looks. Clearly she wasn't impressed by what happened.



Her face is so beautiful and dresses simply gorgeous. Gives me hope when I see young people able to tell wrong from right


----------



## CarryOn2020

limom said:


> Disagree. She looked great in JeanPaul Gaultier.



I disagreed, too.  There were so many misses this year, hers was not one of them.  I liked JPS’s dresses at the awards and the after party.


----------



## bag-mania

It’s okay, Will. OJ is sticking up for you because he can relate to how you felt. I’m sure that helps.   









						O.J. Simpson Weighs In on Will Smith Slap, Says He Can Relate
					

This is probably not the person Will wants to hear from, or be compared to at this moment.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Thank you
> Your fashion threads are the best


Thank you so much lovely!


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> I knew it wouldn’t be long before Jada was milking it for attention and she did not disappoint. From her Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5367039


Wth is that bs?! Truly that couple is abhorrent


----------



## Antonia

Lounorada said:


> I like what Zoe Kravitz wrote as her captions for her two Oscars looks. Clearly she wasn't impressed by what happened.



Both of these are spectacular looks....she's stunning!!!


----------



## bag-mania

From a CNN opinion piece:

Instead, of course, Smith chose a totally theatrical and violent route, getting up from his seat, walking purposefully, uninvited, onto the Oscar stage and throwing a slap-punch at Rock's face, instantly turning a huge TV production — the most important night of the year for movie-making and the celebration of the life's work of dozens of winners (and nominees) — into a "hey-look-at-me" moment destined to be all anyone would talk about or remember. 

Then he turned his acceptance speech into more "look-at-me" theatrics, seeking to justify an ugly act of violence as some form of noble family values, even saying, "Love will make you do crazy things."

A few seconds after the slap, Rock announced that Questlove had won the Oscar for his extraordinary documentary, "Summer of Soul." How much did Smith's toxic display diminish the moment for Questlove? While he seemed suitably moved to receive the Oscar, the room still seemed a bit gobsmacked.

How much did Smith's actions unjustly overshadow the powerfully moving words from winners like Ariana DeBose (Best Supporting Actress), Jane Campion (Best Director), Sian Heder (Best Adapted Screenplay) and Troy Kotsur (Best Actor in a Supporting Role), all of whom may never experience a night like that again in their lives? What right did Smith have to seize attention away from them?

Smith, and maybe the people who depend on making 10% of the very large payments for the movies he stars in, came to their collective senses less than 24 hours after the slap. Smith offered a personal apology to Rock and the Academy and everybody else who was swept up in the gratuitous attention paid to that moment of nastiness.

But much of the damage had already been done and Smith's mea culpa will do little to minimize it. 

He won't be able to take back the disturbing distraction he injected into the event. And he may be disinvited to next year's ceremony. There may be some other damage to his career, although in Hollywood, even pariah stars still get some offers (look at Mel Gibson). Generally speaking, winning a Best Actor Oscar sends a film career to new heights, not hibernation. His apology will surely go some way to salving the self-inflicted wound.

Still, there are some others who are potentially affected from that vivid moment of show-business violence. Comedians, politicians or anyone else who dares to stand in front of crowds and challenge the famous or the powerful may now be worried about facing physical abuse more than ever before. 

Late-night host Jimmy Kimmel spoke for many when he said on The Bill Simmons Podcast: "Was there anyone who didn't like Will Smith an hour ago in the world? Like no one, right? And now he doesn't have a single comedian friend — that's for sure."


----------



## limom

Mama and sisters weight in from Philly


----------



## wisconsin

limom said:


> Mama and sisters weight in from Philly



This just breaks my heart. He is only human.I personally wish all this would go away now.


----------



## Deleted 698298

He is under pressure? What should that single mama say, who gets up every morning, 2 kids to school, she goes to work, works hard becasue 2 kids have needs and she’s alone with it all…that’s pressure mama Smith, you know it…A pampered celebrity who is privileged beyond imagination should not ever lash out like he did that fateful Oscar night…I’m sorry I just can’t when people are trying to justify Smith’s violence…make excuses for him…i just can’t (and it happened before, he hit a person before)


----------



## limom

wisconsin said:


> This just breaks my heart. He is only human.I personally wish all this would go away now.


I personally wish this never happened.
Will brought so much joy.
This is forever my summer jam:


----------



## mewwwie

The way Will and Jada are acting reminds me of Alec Baldwin & Hilaria's antics. Cringeworthy...


----------



## wisconsin

limom said:


> I personally wish this never happened.
> Will brought so much joy.
> This is forever my summer jam:



This is so West Philly summer back then.. I worked there at one time ❤


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> I like what Zoe Kravitz wrote as her captions for her two Oscars looks. Clearly she wasn't impressed by what happened.




Not only is her fashion on point, her captions are as well.


----------



## Jayne1

Consumer2much said:


> He is under pressure? What should that single mama say, who gets up every morning, 2 kids to school, she goes to work, works hard becasue 2 kids have needs and she’s alone with it all…that’s pressure mama Smith, you know it…A pampered celebrity who is privileged beyond imagination should not ever lash out like he did that fateful Oscar night…I’m sorry I just can’t when people are trying to justify Smith’s violence…make excuses for him…i just can’t (and it happened before, he hit a person before)


Exactly.  There's a war going on. People are fleeing their homes with just a suitcase, leaving the men in the family behind.

Will never has to work another day in his life.  What pressure?


----------



## CarryOn2020

wisconsin said:


> This just breaks my heart. He is only human.I personally wish all this would go away now.



Yep, I’m sure Chris Rock and every other comedian wishes the same.
Blaming the victim is what brought us the #MeToo movement. Hwood [and the world] needs to stop tolerating nonsense. I don’t care if they take back the statue, it’s tainted now and will forever hold negative memories for all involved. CR deserves monetary compensation while the Smiths need to get professional counseling/rehab [not that red table nonsense] and stay off the stage - we deserve a break.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It appears Chris Rock has been silent since "the slap heard around the world" happened.  I figure he's either taking the high road, or in deep consultation with his lawyers.


----------



## Antonia

In the Boston news today they said 'before Sunday night, Chris Rock's cheapest tickets for his Boston show were around $50 and now they're over $500'!!! There are 6 sold out shows starting tomorrow night!  I would love to be a fly on the wall at that show!!


----------



## LavenderIce

CR is playing his cards right by staying silent. He's gonna end up having the last laugh in this situation. I know most comedians do not allow videos taken from their shows, but man, this is the one to do it. Or tweet everything he says like crazy during/after.


----------



## arnott

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Found this buried in a Twitter thread of a barkeeper who worked the Oscars and said the nicest celebs of the night were Reba and Rami Malek. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5366492




I didn't watch the Oscars, but Rami is my favoruite actor.  Glad to hear that about him!


----------



## arnott

bag-mania said:


> I am not a Jim Carrey fan but he was spot on when talking to Gayle King about the incident, even going so far as correcting her when Gayle tried to say the situation escalated. If you haven't seen it I'd recommend watching it. It shows that at least a few of the other celebrities there were disgusted. I didn't realize that the Oscar audience gave Will a standing ovation when he won. Talk about sending the wrong message!! The interview where Carrey talks about it is at the top of this TMZ link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey Slams 'Spineless' Oscars Crowd for Will Smith Standing Ovation
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey bashes everyone who stood up for Will Smith after his Oscar win, calling it shameless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




I was just about to post that!  Jim said it best!









						Jim Carrey Slams 'Spineless' Oscars Crowd for Will Smith Standing Ovation
					

Jim Carrey bashes everyone who stood up for Will Smith after his Oscar win, calling it shameless.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Suncatcher

Trash and “thuggery”, to quote from the Washington post, clothed in a custom made tuxedo. I’m glad Hollywood folks think they are cats meow because very few outside Hollywood would agree. They can continue to live in their bubble and have blinders to the fact that the Oscars have lost their relevancy. The fact that all people are taking about re the Oscars is the slap is yet another nail in the coffin for the Oscars.


----------



## bag-mania

He is a typical celebrity hypocrite.

As you can see there was a time not so long ago when Will was telling bald jokes himself. He even says it’s a joke. I guess it’s only forbidden if talking about the precious Jada.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jada was on an episode of The Equalizer a few weeks back. I deleted that episode cuz I am not a fan and didn’t want to watch her. Now I am really glad I did. I would love to see Will get his Oscar taken away and banned from all awards shows. I don’t know how any person can stand up for him at this point. I do hope Chris is seeking some kind of legal action. I love that fans are supporting Chris! I hope he brings in the big bucks….


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> It sounds too much like Chris for him to deny it.
> Come on, he has an entire doc where he snarks about women’s hair!!!!


Bald men have been the butt of jokes for years, and no one cared about the underlying cause.  Now suddenly bald women get offended?  Sorry, we wanted to be equal.  That means the good AND the bad.  You can't just be equal for the sugar and spice and everything nice.  Yes, I am a woman.


----------



## bag-mania

Annnnd now Jada’s “entanglement” needs to weigh in. This story has it all!  









						August Alsina says ‘choose peace’ after Will Smith Oscars 2022 slap
					

“Choose peace” the “Entanglement” artist, 29, began a lengthy Instagram post that evolves into a word salad of abstract statements.




					pagesix.com


----------



## rose60610

bag-mania said:


> It’s okay, Will. OJ is sticking up for you because he can relate to how you felt. I’m sure that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.J. Simpson Weighs In on Will Smith Slap, Says He Can Relate
> 
> 
> This is probably not the person Will wants to hear from, or be compared to at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



OJ? Really?  Well I guess that's one guy Alec Baldwin and Will Smith can hang out with while wondering why the rest of the world doesn't feel sorry for them.


----------



## Suzil

it’s been fun and insightful to read all the comments and opinions of all you, beautiful people. I am personally disgusted and so over the whole “celebrity” concept and slap-gate was a full display of how, sadly, our society is messed up with double standard, non-sense, inconsistency and so on. Chris Rock’s comedy is not my cup of tea but I have to say that the man handled that moment with as much grace as anyone (but particularly him being the type of comedian he is) could’ve had. Hopefully, if something good comes out of this, is that our young people (and everyone for that matter) start realizing that idolizing and putting anyone in a pedestal is not a good use of your time, money or energy. These “celebrities” are plain mortals like the rest of us. Let’s stop treating them like the gods/goddesses they are NOT.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> She needs help or a martini


No amount of booze in the world can save that person


----------



## bag-princess

sorry if this has already been posted - kareem’s very well said comments on what happene:




Kareem Abdul-Jabbar writes:

"When Will Smith stormed onto the Oscar stage to strike Chris Rock for making a joke about his wife's short hair, he did a lot more damage than just to Rock's face. With a single petulant blow, he advocated violence, diminished women, insulted the entertainment industry, and perpetuated stereotypes about the Black community. That's a lot to unpack. Let's start with the facts: Rock made a reference to Smith's wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, as looking like Demi Moore in 'G.I. Jane,' in which Moore had shaved her head. Jada Pinkett Smith suffers from alopecia, which causes hair loss. Ok, I can see where the Smiths might not have found that joke funny. But Hollywood awards shows are traditionally a venue where much worse things have been said about celebrities as a means of downplaying the fact that it's basically a gathering of multimillionaires giving each other awards to boost business so they can make even more money. The Smiths could have reacted by politely laughing along with the joke or by glowering angrily at Rock. Instead, Smith felt the need to get up in front of his industry peers and millions of people around the world, hit another man, then return to his seat to bellow: 'Keep my wife's name out of your ****ing mouth.' Twice. Some have romanticized Smith's actions as that of a loving husband defending his wife. Comedian Tiffany Haddish, who starred in the movie 'Girls Trip' with Pinkett Smith, praised Smith's actions: '[F]or me, it was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen because it made me believe that there are still men out there that love and care about their women, their wives.' Actually, it was the opposite. Smith's slap was also a slap to women. If Rock had physically attacked Pinkett Smith, Smith's intervention would have been welcome. Or if he'd remained in his seat and yelled his post-slap threat, that would have been unnecessary, but understandable. But by hitting Rock, he announced that his wife was incapable of defending herself—against words. From everything I'd seen of Pinkett Smith over the years, she's a very capable, tough, smart woman who can single-handedly take on a lame joke at the Academy Awards show. This patronizing, paternal attitude infantilizes women and reduces them to helpless damsels needing a Big Strong Man to defend their honor least they swoon from the vapors. If he was really doing it for his wife, and not his own need to prove himself, he might have thought about the negative attention this brought on them, much harsher than the benign joke. That would have been truly defending and respecting her. This 'women need men to defend them' is the same justification currently being proclaimed by conservatives passing laws to restrict abortion and the LGBTQ+ community. Worse than the slap was Smith's tearful, self-serving acceptance speech in which he rambled on about all the women in the movie 'King Richard' that he's protected. Those who protect don't brag about it in front of 15 million people. They just do it and shut up. You don't do it as a movie promotion claiming how you're like the character you just won an award portraying. But, of course, the speech was about justifying his violence. Apparently, so many people need Smith's protection that occasionally it gets too much and someone needs to be smacked. What is the legacy of Smith's violence? He's brought back the Toxic Bro ideal of embracing Kobra Kai teachings of 'might makes right' and 'talk is for losers.' Let's not forget that this macho John Wayne philosophy was expressed in two movies in which Wayne spanked grown women to teach them a lesson. Young boys—especially Black boys—watching their movie idol not just hit another man over a joke, but then justify it as him being a superhero-like protector, are now much more prone to follow in his childish footsteps. Perhaps the saddest confirmation of this is the tweet from Smith's child Jaden: 'And That’s How We Do It.' The Black community also takes a direct hit from Smith. One of the main talking points from those supporting the systemic racism in America is characterizing Blacks as more prone to violence and less able to control their emotions. Smith just gave comfort to the enemy by providing them with the perfect optics they were dreaming of. Many will be reinvigorated to continue their campaign to marginalize African Americans and others through voter suppression campaign. As for the damage to show business, Smith's violence is an implied threat to all comedians who now have to worry that an edgy or insulting joke might be met with violence. Good thing Don Rickles, Bill Burr, or Ricky Gervais weren't there. As comedian Kathy Griffin tweeted: 'Now we all have to worry about who wants to be the next Will Smith in comedy clubs and theaters.' The one bright note is that Chris Rock, clearly stunned, managed to handle the moment with grace and maturity. If only Smith's acceptance speech had shown similar grace and maturity—and included, instead of self-aggrandizing excuses, a heartfelt apology to Rock."


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> I personally wish this never happened.
> Will brought so much joy.
> This is forever my summer jam:



It still can be. I love his music and his old movies but I’m not rushing to watch king Richard . I guess it’s a case of all power corrupts and Scientology and a manipulative partner corrupts totally. 


purseinsanity said:


> Bald men have been the butt of jokes for years, and no one cared about the underlying cause.  Now suddenly bald women get offended?  Sorry, we wanted to be equal.  That means the good AND the bad.  You can't just be equal for the sugar and spice and everything nice.  Yes, I am a woman.


100% agree. Pretty much everyone experiences some hair loss by middle age  and a lot of men are totally bald and it’s not considered some devastating medical problem - just life.

I wouldn’t be surprised, knowing Jada, if the whole alopeicia claim wasn’t a vanity diagnosis from some quack so she doesn’t have to feel like she’s aging anyway.

 Lots of women wear a buzz cut anyways and a lot of people consider it to be hot. No one would think anything of it. She’s just totally humourless. As someone else said looks like their marriage is open to everything except jokes about her.  


bag-mania said:


> Annnnd now Jada’s “entanglement” needs to weigh in. This story has it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August Alsina says ‘choose peace’ after Will Smith Oscars 2022 slap
> 
> 
> “Choose peace” the “Entanglement” artist, 29, began a lengthy Instagram post that evolves into a word salad of abstract statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Give the guy a break! It’s hard to write clearly when wearing those fluffy handcuffs.


----------



## limom

@jelliedfeels
King Richard is a good Flick.
Aunjanue Ellis shined.( she plays the mother)


----------



## Chagall

I used to really like Will Smith. Now I am done with him. I will never watch another one of his movies again. He ruined the night for a lot of people. His behaviour over shadowed a lot of other peoples wins. To see him dancing away at the after parties with no remorse is unbelievable.


----------



## Chagall

It seems like there may be more to this. I just read that Jada and Rock participated together for several years in the animated Madagascar movies series and according to many they had a very close relationship and possibly an affair.


----------



## A1aGypsy

The whole situation was absolute insanity. The Oscars are known for making relatively unkind jokes at their attendees expense (hello, Jake Gyllenhaal). Especially the coveted front row.  To sit in those front rows is a bit like sitting in the splash zone at a theme park and then complaining about getting wet.

That being said, I have had alopecia for thirty years. While I appreciate that I won’t die from it (and I am one of the lucky ones so far with respect to nature of the condition), let me assure you that it is no picnic. So few people understand it and many feel justified in asking the most personal of questions, making really unkind jokes or wild assumptions. I had a woman yank her child away from me and tell her child I had “mange” (can humans even get that?). Concentration camp jokes. I have had a friend who was nearly terminated from her job because her boss thought she was a neo Nazi.

We have a wild obsession with hair and its connection to femininity in our society. It can be a very emotional experience to see your hair falling out.

So, I do hope there is some good that comes of this in the sense that perhaps it will act as a public service campaign, so more people understand the condition and are perhaps a little kinder as a result. Heck, maybe a doctor or donor will decide to focus on it and find an explanation. So little is known about it - we actually don’t know, concretely, if it is an innocent cosmetic illness or a symptom of something more serious. Even if I just no longer have to have discussions about my personal medical circumstances with perfect strangers, that would be amazing.

So, thanks for taking one for the team, Chris!


----------



## papertiger

Chagall said:


> It seems like there may be more to this. I just read that Jada and Rock participated together for several years in the animated Madagascar movies series and according to many they had a very close relationship and possibly an affair.



_If_ that's true, all the more reason to a) never make a joke at someone's expense you share history with (Chris) b) keep a lid on it (Will)


----------



## gelbergirl

I was having Jada & her family fatigue for a long time.
When she came out with the alopecia problem, I honestly tuned her out.
Not trying to be mean, but that family is just constantly talking about themselves.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chagall said:


> It seems like there may be more to this. I just read that Jada and Rock participated together for several years in the animated Madagascar movies series and according to many they had a very close relationship and possibly an affair.



Not a shock given both their track records.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It would be surprising if they had an affair or even their friendship, I thought his anger stemmed from bad blood when Chris rock made fun of Jada for saying that she wasn’t attending the Oscars the year of #OscarSoWhite 

It would be crazy if she was lying about alopecia, but I do have to say that her hairline is not patchy at all, frankly it’s really perfect.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Academy voted for him as a nominee for an award, they should vote on whether it should be taken away.  It would be interesting to see how that turns out.   I think it should disqualify him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Academy voted for him as a nominee for an award, they should vote on whether it should be taken away.  It would be interesting to see how that turns out.   I think it should disqualify him.


They let rapists keep their Oscars.  They'd have a very hard time explaining why this one needed to be taken away.


----------



## Tyler_JP

His Oscar shouldn't be taken away - he won that fair and square prior to the altercation. The question is whether he should ever be allowed to attend again, in which case I would say no.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He really did himself a disservice by attending the after parties and dancing the night away. It made it clear he felt completely fine about what happened.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Maybe the standing ovation made him feel comfortable to dance and party the night away.  Of course now the Hwood elites say they were not really paying attention to CR’s introduction of documentaries, so they didn’t see/hear what happened. That’s why they stood up. Rrright.









						Will Smith was already on edge after months of marriage jokes when he slapped Chris Rock
					

Even before he slapped Chris Rock, Will Smith was on a knife-edge at the Oscars after tolerating months of jibes about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith on the awards circuit, multiple sources tel…




					nypost.com


----------



## Chagall

lanasyogamama said:


> It would be surprising if they had an affair or even their friendship, I thought his anger stemmed from bad blood when Chris rock made fun of Jada for saying that she wasn’t attending the Oscars the year of #OscarSoWhite
> 
> It would be crazy if she was lying about alopecia, but I do have to say that her hairline is not patchy at all, frankly it’s really perfect.


I agree, I didn’t see any bald patches, just a perfectly even shaved head.


----------



## limom

As always, the woman is at fault…
She says that she has Alopecia, I believe her.


----------



## Tootsie17

bag-princess said:


> sorry if this has already been posted - kareem’s very well said comments on what happene:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar writes:
> 
> "When Will Smith stormed onto the Oscar stage to strike Chris Rock for making a joke about his wife's short hair, he did a lot more damage than just to Rock's face. With a single petulant blow, he advocated violence, diminished women, insulted the entertainment industry, and perpetuated stereotypes about the Black community. That's a lot to unpack. Let's start with the facts: Rock made a reference to Smith's wife, Jada Pinkett Smith, as looking like Demi Moore in 'G.I. Jane,' in which Moore had shaved her head. Jada Pinkett Smith suffers from alopecia, which causes hair loss. Ok, I can see where the Smiths might not have found that joke funny. But Hollywood awards shows are traditionally a venue where much worse things have been said about celebrities as a means of downplaying the fact that it's basically a gathering of multimillionaires giving each other awards to boost business so they can make even more money. The Smiths could have reacted by politely laughing along with the joke or by glowering angrily at Rock. Instead, Smith felt the need to get up in front of his industry peers and millions of people around the world, hit another man, then return to his seat to bellow: 'Keep my wife's name out of your ****ing mouth.' Twice. Some have romanticized Smith's actions as that of a loving husband defending his wife. Comedian Tiffany Haddish, who starred in the movie 'Girls Trip' with Pinkett Smith, praised Smith's actions: '[F]or me, it was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen because it made me believe that there are still men out there that love and care about their women, their wives.' Actually, it was the opposite. Smith's slap was also a slap to women. If Rock had physically attacked Pinkett Smith, Smith's intervention would have been welcome. Or if he'd remained in his seat and yelled his post-slap threat, that would have been unnecessary, but understandable. But by hitting Rock, he announced that his wife was incapable of defending herself—against words. From everything I'd seen of Pinkett Smith over the years, she's a very capable, tough, smart woman who can single-handedly take on a lame joke at the Academy Awards show. This patronizing, paternal attitude infantilizes women and reduces them to helpless damsels needing a Big Strong Man to defend their honor least they swoon from the vapors. If he was really doing it for his wife, and not his own need to prove himself, he might have thought about the negative attention this brought on them, much harsher than the benign joke. That would have been truly defending and respecting her. This 'women need men to defend them' is the same justification currently being proclaimed by conservatives passing laws to restrict abortion and the LGBTQ+ community. Worse than the slap was Smith's tearful, self-serving acceptance speech in which he rambled on about all the women in the movie 'King Richard' that he's protected. Those who protect don't brag about it in front of 15 million people. They just do it and shut up. You don't do it as a movie promotion claiming how you're like the character you just won an award portraying. But, of course, the speech was about justifying his violence. Apparently, so many people need Smith's protection that occasionally it gets too much and someone needs to be smacked. What is the legacy of Smith's violence? He's brought back the Toxic Bro ideal of embracing Kobra Kai teachings of 'might makes right' and 'talk is for losers.' Let's not forget that this macho John Wayne philosophy was expressed in two movies in which Wayne spanked grown women to teach them a lesson. Young boys—especially Black boys—watching their movie idol not just hit another man over a joke, but then justify it as him being a superhero-like protector, are now much more prone to follow in his childish footsteps. Perhaps the saddest confirmation of this is the tweet from Smith's child Jaden: 'And That’s How We Do It.' The Black community also takes a direct hit from Smith. One of the main talking points from those supporting the systemic racism in America is characterizing Blacks as more prone to violence and less able to control their emotions. Smith just gave comfort to the enemy by providing them with the perfect optics they were dreaming of. Many will be reinvigorated to continue their campaign to marginalize African Americans and others through voter suppression campaign. As for the damage to show business, Smith's violence is an implied threat to all comedians who now have to worry that an edgy or insulting joke might be met with violence. Good thing Don Rickles, Bill Burr, or Ricky Gervais weren't there. As comedian Kathy Griffin tweeted: 'Now we all have to worry about who wants to be the next Will Smith in comedy clubs and theaters.' The one bright note is that Chris Rock, clearly stunned, managed to handle the moment with grace and maturity. If only Smith's acceptance speech had shown similar grace and maturity—and included, instead of self-aggrandizing excuses, a heartfelt apology to Rock."


Thank you for posting this. Jabbar's opinion is very insightful.


----------



## 2cello

Chagall said:


> I agree, I didn’t see any bald patches, just a perfectly even shaved head.



It certainly looks like she still has enough hair to have a "normal" hairstyle where you wouldn't even know she had an issue.  I have a friend with alopecia and her hair is not anywhere near filled in as that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe the standing ovation made him feel comfortable to dance and party the night away.  Of course now the Hwood elites say they were not really paying attention to CR’s introduction of documentaries, so they didn’t see/hear what happened. That’s why they stood up. Rrright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith was already on edge after months of marriage jokes when he slapped Chris Rock
> 
> 
> Even before he slapped Chris Rock, Will Smith was on a knife-edge at the Oscars after tolerating months of jibes about his marriage to Jada Pinkett Smith on the awards circuit, multiple sources tel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



I think the overall reaction to Will made it very transparent exactly how Hollywood behaves.  The standard is, wait to find out what the collective opinion is, and then try to outdo each other in drama and sincerity to express that mutually agreed upon opinion. 
I was surprised listening to E!'s post show coverage just how sympathetic they were to Will.  The hosts kept on praising him, talking about all the people in the auditorium who came to his side, and how wonderful his speech was. They were also pretty critical of Chris Rock for daring to tell the joke. The reporters at the Vanity Fair party reported that John Legend had walked right down the red carpet without pausing and said it was a "no comment" kind of night. (was he waiting to find out what the talking points would be?)  I'd kind of accepted that I just don't see the world like other people do by the next morning when the tone changed and people started admitting what he did wasn't okay, and that Chris Rock did an incredible job of staying composed.  Reports also started coming out about various celebrities who'd tweeted support for Will Sunday night who deleted their tweets.
It's not often that an event happens where celebrities start reacting in real time before getting to get the read on the test balloon of reactions.  We got to see behind the curtain this week.  Their opinions are not their own - they are whatever is necessary to fit in and be liked.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> He really did himself a disservice by attending the after parties and dancing the night away. It made it clear he felt completely fine about what happened.



That was deliberate because he really did feel fine about it. Those keyboard warriors on Facebook and Twitter who think he was heroic for defending his woman’s honor are propping him up. They make her hair sound as tragic as if she was a cancer patient.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chris Rock arrives at Boston venue for his sold-out comedy show
					

Chris Rock, 57, has  arrived at the Wilbur Theatre in Boston ahead of his sold-out show on Wednesday night, where he may for the first time address the controversy of the Oscars.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chagall

What were people thinking? He should have been escorted out, not given a standing ovation. That has set a new president for all kinds of situations going forward.


----------



## bisbee

I have read quite a bit about this incident from all sides.  A lot are propping him up for defending his woman, a lot are bringing up the horrid things black women go through regarding their hair in general.  I understand as much as I am able, being a white woman, which is not all that much.  I understand about the perception that black men have not, at times, been able to defend their women and families, for many reasons.  Again, my understanding is limited.  But I wish WS had not been physical with Chris Rock.  I don’t care about the language he used, I wish that had been the extent of his reaction.

I will wait and see…since I give credence to parts of all sides of the argument.


----------



## indiaink

OK, way more energy being put into this craziness then it deserves.

My momma had a good southern saying: You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig. Will Smith is who he is, and no amount of lipstick will change that. He unfortunately brought it to the world stage at the Oscars.

It doesn't cause me to dislike his acting ability or the movies he makes, as he's damned good at what he does.

So he slapped somebody - you know, if this had occurred in the privacy of a home or even at a restaurant, would it have made this amount of noise? No. I guess we're all desperate to get our minds off the really important things, like war, and COVID, stuff like that.


----------



## LittleStar88

I just can't defend Will Smith at all. A 50+ year-old man, with all of his wealth, resources, and exposure to the world, should know better than to hit another person over some words (and ruin the night for so many of the winners ... Then party it up later that night). I don't care what Jada's reason is for shaving her head. When you are in the public eye - as public as they make themselves and their personal business - you need to grow thicker skin and handle things like an adult.

I say this as someone who has hair almost as short as Jada's due to a medical condition. I wish I looked as good as she does with no hair.


----------



## CarryOn2020

bisbee said:


> I have read quite a bit about this incident from all sides.  A lot are propping him up for defending his woman, a lot are bringing up the horrid things black women go through regarding their hair in general.  I understand as much as I am able, being a white woman, which is not all that much.  I understand about the perception that black men have not, at times, been able to defend their women and families, for many reasons.  Again, my understanding is limited.  But I wish WS had not been physical with Chris Rock.  I don’t care about the language he used, I wish that had been the extent of his reaction.
> 
> I will wait and see…since I give credence to parts of all sides of the argument.



I’m still team Chris.  The more I read, the more it seems WS has serious issues. He and CR have a long history of working together, CR worked with JPS too, so lots of stuff could happen within their group.  I just read that WS’s first wife is now on the BH housewife show. Also, saw an article that said JPS was rolling her eyes at WS for laughing at the joke, not the joke itself.  His laughing made her mad, so she rolled her eyes at him. That could be what triggered him. Who knows?


----------



## bag-mania

I go back to Will having absolutely no self-control. He was at his industry’s most formal event, on live TV, in front of all of his peers, and he behaves like a guy in a bar who had someone spill a drink on his girl. Nobody can call him a class act anymore.


----------



## youngster

I wonder if Jada is jealous of her husband's professional success and if that is driving a lot of the dynamics in their relationship.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Just read it will all be discussed on the Red Table Talk show.  They will film it this week.  Not sure when it will air.

I vote to give the Oscar to the runner-up.


----------



## melissatrv

jelliedfeels said:


> Actors are such entitled luvvies I’m not surprised they all took W’s side and act like Chris is out of line and it’s not the comedian’s job to lightly roast the guests
> Also isn’t J the one who got so ‘horribly insulted’? Funny they all run to comfort the much more famous Will
> 
> Add on - a lot of people are rightly saying  hair loss isn’t even considered to be a health condition if you are a man. It’s not like she’s having chemo.



So I guess you would not be traumatized if you had an autoimmune disease that made you go bald? I don't agree with Will slapping Chris.  But let's not minimize the fact that Jada has an autoimmune disease.  Hairloss is much more traumatic for women than men. People are accustomed to seeing men bald. This is very rare in women and so often the image of beauty (in society) is tied to a woman's hair.  If she an autoimmune disease that affected her speech, it would not be ok to make fun of that. This is the same thing.


----------



## bag-princess

Chris Rock's Brother Tony Rock Speaks Out After 2022 Oscars Slap, Knocking Will Smith's Apology
					

Tony Rock said he doesn't approve of Will Smith's apology after he smacked Chris Rock during the 94th Academy Awards after the comedian made a joke about Jada Pinkett Smith's shaved head




					people.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

indiaink said:


> So he slapped somebody - you know, if this had occurred in the privacy of a home or even at a restaurant, would it have made this amount of noise? No. I guess we're all desperate to get our minds off the really important things, like war, and COVID, stuff like that.



Well, it doesn't make headlines when you use the bathroom in the privacy of your home, but when one does it on live TV while someone else is presenting an Oscar it most certainly will.


----------



## limom

This story has legs


----------



## youngster

melissatrv said:


> So I guess you would not be traumatized if you had an autoimmune disease that made you go bald? I don't agree with Will slapping Chris.  But let's not minimize the fact that Jada has an autoimmune disease.  Hairloss is much more traumatic for women than men. People are accustomed to seeing men bald. This is very rare in women and so often the image of beauty (in society) is tied to a woman's hair.  If she an autoimmune disease that affected her speech, it would not be ok to make fun of that. This is the same thing.



So, does she have auto-immune alopecia or the tension/traction alopecia?  They are different, one is definitely an auto-immune disease and the other is caused by years of super tight hairstyles.  I have no idea as I don't watch her show.  To me, it doesn't look like she has bald patches on her head.  She looked like she had a pretty evenly buzzed haircut. I thought she looked great.  She has the bone structure to really pull it off well.


----------



## melissatrv

I remember something I learned in a criminal law class that hitting with an open hand vs a closed fist is a lesser charge.  Maybe one is a misdemeanor and one is a felony?  I cannot find anything about it now, but perhaps that is why Will took great pains to make sure it was an open handed slap.  Think most guys would have punched instinctively. Plus all of the articles are specifically saying "open-handed" vs a general he hit Chris Rock.


----------



## bag-princess

youngster said:


> So, does she have auto-immune alopecia or the tension/traction alopecia?  They are different, one is definitely an auto-immune disease and the other is caused by years of super tight hairstyles.  I have no idea as I don't watch her show.  *To me, it doesn't look like she has bald patches on her head.  She looked like she had a pretty evenly buzzed haircut.* I thought she looked great.  She has the bone structure to really pull it off well.




interesting because a hairstylist that specializes in working with women who do have alopecia said she does not believe jada has it - not the auto-immune kind!  she pointed out the same thing - her bald is just a buzz cut because you can see the black hair follicles and women with alopecia do not have hair follicles.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> This story has legs



It does! I think we’ll get at least a week out of it.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> interesting because a hairstylist that specializes in working with women who do have alopecia said she does not believe jada has it - not the auto-immune kind!  she pointed out the same thing - her bald is just a buzz cut because you can see the black hair follicles and women with alopecia do not have hair follicles.



So she may not have the disease we’re supposed to be falling all over ourselves in sympathy over? This just keeps getting worse.


----------



## indiaink

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Well, it doesn't make headlines when you use the bathroom in the privacy of your home, but when one does it on live TV while someone else is presenting an Oscar it most certainly will.


LOL - maybe that will be next. Whoa boy, wouldn't that be something?


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> interesting because a hairstylist that specializes in working with women who do have alopecia said she does not believe jada has it - not the auto-immune kind!  she pointed out the same thing - her bald is just a buzz cut because you can see the black hair follicles and women with alopecia do not have hair follicles.


Now a hairstylist moonlight as an MD?
Jada said that she has the auto immune kind and posted pictures of her bold spot.
(not that it can’t be doctored)


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Now a hairstylist moonlight as an MD?
> Jada said that she has the auto immune kind and posted pictures of her bold spot.
> (not that it can’t be doctored)




girl i don't know - i don't pay much attention to jada and a lot of people don't believe her.   but i saw someone say that she had gone head to head with someone to defend tupac but she has not had that same energy yet to defend will!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> girl i don't know - i don't pay much attention to jada and a lot of people don't believe her.   but i saw someone say that she had gone head to head with *someone to defend tupac but she has not had that same energy yet to defend will! *


And?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> And?





don't shoot the messenger!     i have always loved her love for pac and how she speaks of him so i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## bisbee

bag-princess said:


> interesting because a hairstylist that specializes in working with women who do have alopecia said she does not believe jada has it - not the auto-immune kind!  she pointed out the same thing - her bald is just a buzz cut because you can see the black hair follicles and women with alopecia do not have hair follicles.


From what I have read, alopecia can present differently depending on the type and the individual.  I am not sure exactly who benefits by questioning Jada’s condition.  Kind of adds insult to injury.  In my opinion, her husband’s response is the thing in question.


----------



## mewwwie

Re: alopecia, some people/journalists are acting like Chris Rock joked about her hairstyle like he knew she has alopecia, as it that's some sort of common knowledge. Most people don't know/care about Jada's table talk show where she apparently talked about it recently. Again just more people adding fuel to the fire and making wild assumptions that Chris intentionally joked about her health.

Like other people have mentioned she has been rocking short hair styles for years and this family tells the world about their sexual escapades and affairs without any embarrassment, who would've thought now a mild jokey compliment about her looking like GI Jane would've been the breaking point. Didn't Demi Moore receive praise for shaving her head for the role?


----------



## limom

mewwwie said:


> Re: alopecia, some people/journalists are acting like Chris Rock joked about her hairstyle like he knew she has alopecia, as it that's some sort of common knowledge. Most people don't know/care about Jada's table talk show where she apparently talked about it recently. Again just more people adding fuel to the fire and making wild assumptions that Chris intentionally joked about her health.
> 
> Like other people have mentioned she has been rocking short hair styles for years and this family tells the world about their sexual escapades and affairs without any embarrassment, who would've thought now a mild jokey compliment about her looking like GI Jane would've been the breaking point. Didn't Demi Moore receive praise for shaving her head for the role?


Chris Rock knowing or not knowing is irrelevant. He has an habit to make fun of women’s hair especially Black women.
Anyone here watched the doc????








						The long history of Black hair in America took center stage at the Oscars | News | WLIW-FM
					

Jada Pinkett Smith at the Oscars on Sunday.Mike Coppola | Getty Images Will Smith has apologized for the dramatic turn of events at Sunday night’s Academy Awards, in which the actor calmly marched across the Oscars stage and smacked presenter Chris Rock for a dig the comedian had taken at Jada...




					www.wliw.org


----------



## jelliedfeels

Chagall said:


> It seems like there may be more to this. I just read that Jada and Rock participated together for several years in the animated Madagascar movies series and according to many they had a very close relationship and possibly an affair.


I dunno, I feel like Jada has acknowledged she has some very specific kinks that wouldn’t tick a lot of boxes but when it does they are hooked for life 

Also on a practical note a lot of voice actors never record together so they could’ve been in loads of movies together and never really have met. Doing kids movies is only a couple of days recording time at most anyway.


----------



## Swanky

I’ve heard the same, from the actors. They all record in studios from anywhere at different times, they’re not together.


----------



## Swanky

Net of it all, Will should not have assaulted anyone, and there should’ve been consequences as there would’ve if I’d have done it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Agreed. What annoyed me the most was his cocky attitude as he went onstage and as he walked off the stage. He acted without zero remorse and basically came off as "I can do whatever I dmn please" (with zero consequences)


----------



## Deleted 698298

limom said:


> Chris Rock knowing or not knowing is irrelevant. He has an habit to make fun of women’s hair especially Black women.
> Anyone here watched the doc????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long history of Black hair in America took center stage at the Oscars | News | WLIW-FM
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith at the Oscars on Sunday.Mike Coppola | Getty Images Will Smith has apologized for the dramatic turn of events at Sunday night’s Academy Awards, in which the actor calmly marched across the Oscars stage and smacked presenter Chris Rock for a dig the comedian had taken at Jada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wliw.org


I always thought a joke can diffuse any serious situation, by stripping it of its gravity we are actually able to get a perspective. I believe comedians are MORE than needed in our societies, they are essential. In the past every court had a jester, and he was said to be the wisest person around the ruler…Someone who jokingly said how things really were.
Not sure what was behind GIJane joke but buzz cut provoked it naturally and it came out of Chris Rock’s mouth. I can’t  believe we live in times when people get offended so easily, and what’s even more unbelievable the so called snowflakes dictate what can be said today and what not. This is not doing any favours to people, who are becoming more and more serious, boring and fossilised. I strongly believe the comedians-jesters should be able to get away with more. And like many said, the focus should be on WSmith HITTING a person on live tv not on a joke that person made. A joke….


----------



## swags

Jadas former lover weighed in, like anyone cares. I didn’t know the guy she screwed around with is only 29 now! No wonder Wills running around angry.


----------



## limom

Consumer2much said:


> I always thought a joke can diffuse any serious situation, by stripping it of its gravity we are actually able to get a perspective. I believe comedians are MORE than needed in our societies, they are essential. In the past every court had a jester, and he was said to be the wisest person around the ruler…Someone who jokingly said how things really were.
> Not sure what was behind GIJane joke but buzz cut provoked it naturally and it came out of Chris Rock’s mouth. I can’t  believe we live in times when people get offended so easily, and what’s even more unbelievable the so called snowflakes dictate what can be said today and what not. This is not doing any favours to people, who are becoming more and more serious, boring and fossilised. I strongly believe the comedians-jesters should be able to get away with more. And like many said, the focus should be on WSmith HITTING a person on live tv not on a joke that person made. A joke….


Some women feel different about the subject though.


----------



## mewwwie

limom said:


> Chris Rock knowing or not knowing is irrelevant. He has an habit to make fun of women’s hair especially Black women.
> Anyone here watched the doc????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long history of Black hair in America took center stage at the Oscars | News | WLIW-FM
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith at the Oscars on Sunday.Mike Coppola | Getty Images Will Smith has apologized for the dramatic turn of events at Sunday night’s Academy Awards, in which the actor calmly marched across the Oscars stage and smacked presenter Chris Rock for a dig the comedian had taken at Jada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wliw.org


I think it's valid if someone is offended by a joke. Everyone has a different sense of humor and different sensitivities, and if they didn't like it, they can avoid Chris Rock's content in the future. However I don't think joking about hair should be off limits, because then where do comedians draw the line? Some people thought it was funny, others didn't, someone else decided to assault the comedian over it, and now there's a whole discussion on the ethics of hair jokes going on.


----------



## jelliedfeels

melissatrv said:


> So I guess you would not be traumatized if you had an autoimmune disease that made you go bald? I don't agree with Will slapping Chris.  But let's not minimize the fact that Jada has an autoimmune disease.  Hairloss is much more traumatic for women than men. People are accustomed to seeing men bald. This is very rare in women and so often the image of beauty (in society) is tied to a woman's hair.  If she an autoimmune disease that affected her speech, it would not be ok to make fun of that. This is the same thing.


Well I don’t think that’s the question tbh, the question is whether it’s ok to make a joke about someone having a certain hairstyle and in my opinion that’s a fine topic to joke about and I also think that people having  a disease is a fine topic for jokes - so to me, even if he knew it’s still his prerogative to make a joke.For me, I have no problem making jokes about her even now I now hear she has alopecia.  That’s just my opinion- I think everything is on the table for comedy. 


In answer to your question,  I honestly think I personally would not be that bothered if I was bald as I have had a shaven head before  and I also habitually wear wigs anyway but I would acknowledge not everyone reacts the same - all the more reason, to me, why it’s unreasonable for W to lash out and then for people to act like Chris Rock should’ve known this was an unfair/offensive joke to make.


----------



## TC1

I mean..it was a joke..and not even a big deal. Do we think Leo DiCaprio loves the fact that his younger girlfriends are spoken about at EVERY single award show? It even makes me roll my eyes. This year was no different. There was a joke about how he's so passionate about climate change to save the world for his future girlfriends. I can't imagine he would go up and assault someone over it. Sure..an eye roll is warranted. But geez..as we all know..Will WAS laughing at the joke..until he realized he was supposed to be offended on her behalf.


----------



## gelbergirl

Would love for Chris Rock to sue WS, get a nice settlement and donate to a therapy group.


----------



## gelbergirl

TC1 said:


> I mean..it was a joke..and not even a big deal. Do we think Leo DiCaprio loves the fact that his younger girlfriends are spoken about at EVERY single award show? It even makes me roll my eyes. This year was no different. There was a joke about how he's so passionate about climate change to save the world for his future girlfriends. I can't imagine he would go up and assault someone over it. Sure..an eye roll is warranted. But geez..as we all know..Will WAS laughing at the joke..until he realized he was supposed to be offended on her behalf.



I don't know what her reaction was to the slap at that moment.
I don't think it's on camera.
But if it were me, I'd have walked out and caught a cab home.


----------



## LavenderIce

I haven't seen Jada's bald spot. I also agree that her shaved head looked good. However, if she says she has alopecia I believe her. Alopecia can also affect the hair that's not just on the head, but eye lashes, eye brows, body hair, etc.

And, yes this incident does have legs and other celebrities are getting dragged for their takes.
I just want to know what CR has to say about it.


----------



## floatinglili

I have seen the comment repeatedly raised about the importance of a black woman’s hair in understanding the hurt and offence of this joke, but I don’t understand how Black women’s hair LOSS is more devastating than hair loss of women from other appearance / ethnicity / culture. The culture and politics surrounding textured hair or ethnic styles, sure, but hair LOSS?
Surely we can agree that hair loss is a devastating event for women and men too across all cultures?

I am not from the US so forgive me if I seem out of touch. The US culture may have given JP-S issues surrounding her natural hair but the US has also provided her with unimaginable riches beyond the wildest dream of almost everyone living. Surely no one is policing JP-S’ hair choices any more.

I have a female acquaintance (not African American) who is suffering badly from humiliating hair loss. She is not wealthy and does not have the confidence to try wigs etc. She is not a fashionable person and as a normal suburban mother of three small kids she would certainly never have the confidence and style to buzz her hair right off. She has no assistants or stylists to help her. She leaves her hair longish in an attempt to keep what she has and my heart just breaks for her.

JP-S is one of the most privileged humans to have ever walked the earth. Unless someone can explain to me how the GI Jane comparison was a deep put down joke - a loser character (??) an ugly character (??) - I will not shed a single tear. The comparison was surely a very gentle comment and maybe even could be seen as a compliment. J P-S was in military green for the evening.

I originally interpreted the GI Jane reboot as a celebration of her strength and honestly her marketability / relevance in film. I must be peculiarly naive and filled with ‘toxic positivity’ as I am lost as to why it was an assaultable or even particularly negative joke.


----------



## gelbergirl

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't seen Jada's bald spot. I also agree that her shaved head looked good. However, if she says she has alopecia I believe her. Alopecia can also affect the hair that's not just on the head, but eye lashes, eye brows, body hair, etc.
> 
> And, yes this incident does have legs and other celebrities are getting dragged for their takes.
> I just want to know what CR has to say about it.


----------



## LavenderIce

gelbergirl said:


> View attachment 5367822



Yeah, I said earlier he's gonna get the last laugh. Laughing all the way to the bank. Ticket sales are skyrocketing! What once sold for $40 is selling nearly ten times as much.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gelbergirl said:


> I don't know what her reaction was to the slap at that moment.
> I don't think it's on camera.
> *But if it were me, I'd have walked out and caught a cab home.*



Yep, me too.  That is after I stopped by wherever my son was to snatch whatever device he was typing on out of his hands.


----------



## caffelatte

gelbergirl said:


> View attachment 5367822



I'm interested in what he will say tonight!


----------



## youngster

floatinglili said:


> JP-S is one of the most privileged humans to have ever walked the earth. Unless someone can explain to me how the GI Jane comparison was a deep put down joke - a loser character (??) an ugly character (??) - I will not shed a single tear. *The comparison was surely a very gentle comment and maybe even could be seen as a compliment*. J P-S was in military green for the evening.



I thought it was a pretty mild joke, not really all that funny, you had to have been around in the 90's to even remember Demi Moore in GI Jane. I sure wouldn't mind being compared to Demi Moore who was at the height of her fame and beauty at the time of that movie.


----------



## limom

Rorschach test, anyone?


youngster said:


> I thought it was a pretty mild joke, not really all that funny, you had to have been around in the 90's to even remember Demi Moore in GI Jane. I sure wouldn't mind being compared to Demi Moore who was at the height of her fame and beauty at the time of that movie.


CR was definitely catering to the older folks.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Off topic but a bright spot in the Oscars, I just read the puppy that Jamie Lee Curtis had on stage as a tribute to Betty White was adopted by John Travoltas family!!  His name is Mac N Cheese …


----------



## jelliedfeels

floatinglili said:


> I have seen the comment repeatedly raised about the importance of a black woman’s hair in understanding the hurt and offence of this joke, but I don’t understand how Black women’s hair LOSS is more devastating than hair loss of women from other appearance / ethnicity / culture. The culture and politics surrounding textured hair or ethnic styles, sure, but hair LOSS?
> Surely we can agree that hair loss is a devastating event for women and men too across all cultures?
> 
> I am not from the US so forgive me if I seem out of touch. The US culture may have given JP-S issues surrounding her natural hair but the US has also provided her with unimaginable riches beyond the wildest dream of almost everyone living. Surely no one is policing JP-S’ hair choices any more.
> 
> I have a female acquaintance (not African American) who is suffering badly from humiliating hair loss. She is not wealthy and does not have the confidence to try wigs etc. She is not a fashionable person and as a normal suburban mother of three small kids she would certainly never have the confidence and style to buzz her hair right off. She has no assistants or stylists to help her. She leaves her hair longish in an attempt to keep what she has and my heart just breaks for her.
> 
> JP-S is one of the most privileged humans to have ever walked the earth. Unless someone can explain to me how the GI Jane comparison was a deep put down joke - a loser character (??) an ugly character (??) - I will not shed a single tear. The comparison was surely a very gentle comment and maybe even could be seen as a compliment. J P-S was in military green for the evening.
> 
> I originally interpreted the GI Jane reboot as a celebration of her strength and honestly her marketability / relevance in film. I must be peculiarly naive and filled with ‘toxic positivity’ as I am lost as to why it was an assaultable or even particularly negative joke.


I agree with all you’ve said and I would say to your friend that there’s no shame in trying out a wig.  In fact they are a lot more common than we realise.
At the risk of sounding like sales rep, there’s never been a better time to get into wigs- cheaper (sometimes) better quality hair, more widely available, lots more choice, more realistic and more colourful options.
(Also of course there is always pieces or half wigs if she’s worried about the heat and weight of a full head wig. )

To me it really enhances my confidence that I can wear one that looks like an idealised version of my real hair or I can get out another and look radically different for as long as I please. I do also think it gives the hair time to recover if it’s not being styled everyday.

sorry for my Ted talk but I feel like it’s not something people should feel awkward about considering.


----------



## bisousx

I’m dying to see what Dave Chappelle is going to say about this fiasco!





and also this:


----------



## A1aGypsy

The problem with wigs or weaves or pieces for those who suffer from hair loss is that it exacerbates the problem. So, you really have to give up on your original hair to make that move.


----------



## mewwwie

I wonder if Chris made an entanglement joke after the slapping, whether Will would've chased him off the stage...


----------



## Deleted 698298

Is anybody talking about how it affected Chris Rock, his mental health? It’s WSmith, Jada, alopecia, WSmith, cheating wife, hair loss, tearful acceptance speech…What about Chris? If he was a victim of bullying in the past I can only imagine what he must be going through after that trigger. I hope he’ll be ok!


----------



## jelliedfeels

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Off topic but a bright spot in the Oscars, I just read the puppy that Jamie Lee Curtis had on stage as a tribute to Betty White was adopted by John Travoltas family!!  His name is Mac N Cheese …


Aw I hope that dog likes late night walks to the gym 


A1aGypsy said:


> The problem with wigs or weaves or pieces for those who suffer from hair loss is that it exacerbates the problem. So, you really have to give up on your original hair to make that move.


I agree that weaves can do a lot of damage  but haven’t found it a problem with a full wig. Definitely the pressure/weight the style puts on the hair follicle is something to keep in mind when wearing it long term and I would say in general it’s best to go to at least one proper established wig shop and get advice when one starts out.


----------



## uhpharm01

CarryOn2020 said:


> Chris Rock arrives at Boston venue for his sold-out comedy show
> 
> 
> Chris Rock, 57, has  arrived at the Wilbur Theatre in Boston ahead of his sold-out show on Wednesday night, where he may for the first time address the controversy of the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


all of his five shows in Boston are sold out now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Great role model: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tm...-slap-kid-chris-king-richard-question-answer/


----------



## lanasyogamama

bisousx said:


> I’m dying to see what Dave Chappelle is going to say about this fiasco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this:




I wonder why the second tweet thinks he would only do this to Chris Rock. I don’t see him as a wimpy guy. 



mewwwie said:


> I wonder if Chris made an entanglement joke after the slapping, whether Will would've chased him off the stage...



That’s what I was thinking. He could have gone in on them soooooo much harder. 



Consumer2much said:


> Is anybody talking about how it affected Chris Rock, his mental health? It’s WSmith, Jada, alopecia, WSmith, cheating wife, hair loss, tearful acceptance speech…What about Chris? If he was a victim of bullying in the past I can only imagine what he must be going through after that trigger. I hope he’ll be ok!



I was listening to David Spade’s podcast today and he said that they had spoken about how they were both bullied as kids.


----------



## 880

Consumer2much said:


> I always thought a joke can diffuse any serious situation, by stripping it of its gravity we are actually able to get a perspective. I believe comedians are MORE than needed in our societies, they are essential. In the past every court had a jester, and he was said to be the wisest person around the ruler…Someone who jokingly said how things really were.
> Not sure what was behind GIJane joke but buzz cut provoked it naturally and it came out of Chris Rock’s mouth. I can’t  believe we live in times when people get offended so easily, and what’s even more unbelievable the so called snowflakes dictate what can be said today and what not. This is not doing any favours to people, who are becoming more and more serious, boring and fossilised. I strongly believe the comedians-jesters should be able to get away with more. And like many said, the focus should be on WSmith HITTING a person on live tv not on a joke that person made. A joke….


+1
someone else made the comment that since most thought of Demi moore as incredibly gorgeous as GI Jane, it was a compliment. Whether she has auto8mmune or not, WS should not have reacted to words with violence.

WS could have verbally shamed CR or done a variety of other things. CR reacted with grace and maturity


----------



## jelliedfeels

bisousx said:


> I’m dying to see what Dave Chappelle is going to say about this fiasco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this:



I agree, I’ve said it before that the Oscars, being hypocrites, are also pretty much ignoring the elephant in room that they pay comedians to host award ceremonies and roast the guests. No one had a problem with Ricky Gervais at the globes, in fact, the organisers probably praised him for going viral. (Or indeed Joan Rivers at the Oscars!)

Instead there’s this hatchet job on Chris rock where his material is just being regurgitated out of context as though if you make a joke about something bad or you play with a stereotype you actually that. Then there’s this weird reframing that rather than one in a series of jokes about celebs this is suddenly a joke about all black women and/or alopecia sufferers. Luckily I think most people see this spin for the spin it is.


----------



## Chagall

880 said:


> +1
> someone else made the comment that since most thought of Demi moore as incredibly gorgeous as GI Jane, it was a compliment. Whether she has auto8mmune or not, WS should not have reacted to words with violence.
> 
> WS could have verbally shamed CR or done a variety of other things. CR reacted with grace and maturity


Ha ha I mentioned that. Demi was gorgeous in GI Jane, young fit, at her prime. Most people would be beyond flattered to be compared to her. Especially at Jada’s age. If anyone has ever watched a show where they are ‘roasting’ someone they would realize that jokes can be cruel and brutal. The joke made my CR was neither. Will and Jada should have laughed it off.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jelliedfeels said:


> Aw I hope that dog likes late night walks to the gym
> 
> Dare I ask why??


----------



## Deleted 698298

I was listening to David Spade’s podcast today and he said that they had spoken about how they were both bullied as kids.
[/QUOTE]
Listening to it now


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I won’t be seeing any of Tiffany Haddish shows anymore .. How she described the incident as the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen really disturbing. The Oscars is the last awards show I am going to watch. And I hope all of Chris Rocks shows are sold out,


----------



## bisousx

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder why the second tweet thinks he would only do this to Chris Rock. I don’t see him as a wimpy guy.



There are those rumors implying there is much more to this story than what we know about (possible Jada/Chris affair etc..) but apart from that, I don’t know much about the comedian hierarchy to speculate. I just can’t imagine anyone daring enough to slap Dave Chappelle because their karma would come raining down tenfold at Chappelle’s next standup show.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Consumer2much said:


> I was listening to David Spade’s podcast today and he said that they had spoken about how they were both bullied as kids.


Listening to it now 
[/QUOTE]
It’s a really good podcast! I love hearing Dana Carvey’s impersonations.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree that weaves can do a lot of damage  but haven’t found it a problem with a full wig. Definitely the pressure/weight the style puts on the hair follicle is something to keep in mind when wearing it long term and I would say in general it’s best to go to at least one proper established wig shop and get advice when one starts out.



Oh, sorry! I’m speaking specifically from an alopecia or genetic hair loss perspective.  And many wig shops don’t understand the condition, unfortunately.


----------



## Chanel0524

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I won’t be seeing any of Tiffany Haddish shows anymore .. How she described the incident as the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen really disturbing. The Oscars is the last awards show I am going to watch. And I hope all of Chris Rocks shows are sold out,



100% Agree with you. Tiffany is trash. I used to find her really funny and was proud of how far she has come, but all it takes is one second for someone to turn their credibility into dust. I hope Will suffers for this and that Chris makes millions. No one should be subject to violence this way. I was disgusted, appalled, embarrassed and horrified.


----------



## Swanky

Cheating isn't anything new, what Chris said did not earn a beat down or a verbal attack following, personal issues aside.  Those two were not the only two in that room that night that may have beef.  Grow the eff up, recognize there's a time and a place, and that ain't it.


----------



## CeeJay

You know, at this point .. I'm tired of hearing about this all over the internet!  I bet anything that Will will get to keep his Oscar, but I do hope that something is done to him (ban him?) .. such that we won't be seeing much of him anymore!  There's so much else going on in the world right now, so to focus on this douche-bag and his (equally) douche-bag family .. well, just not something I want to keep hearing about!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I won’t be seeing any of Tiffany Haddish shows anymore .. How she described the incident as the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen really disturbing. The Oscars is the last awards show I am going to watch. And I hope all of Chris Rocks shows are sold out,


I never had any interest in watching her before, and with those stupid words out of her mouth, I never will!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Wonder if WS will take credit for CR’s sold out shows - he seems to be that kind of guy. Sick, twisted, plays with people’s minds = the worst kind of narcissist.  JPS could be the same, for all I know, I am not familiar with her work except she has claimed she was Tupac’s drug dealer.   This Tiffany, I don’t know her.

Agree, unless CR wants to talk about it, this story has had enough attention and needs to end. The point is WS did this for all the world to see and hear. Why he did it - that should be between him and his therapist.  Wonder why the Academy needs 4 days to make a decision on a workplace violence case. ETA: never mind, look how long Baldwin’s case has been unresolved.


----------



## Swanky

I assume Rock would rather stand on his own than get more notoriety because of this.  It was embarrassing.  I can imagine him giving a one liner and heading right into his set.


----------



## purseinsanity

Wanda Sykes Felt It Was 'Gross' Seeing Will Smith 'Enjoy' 2022 Oscars After Hitting Chris Rock
					

Wanda Sykes told Ellen DeGeneres Wednesday she thought it was 'gross' that Will Smith was allowed to remain at the 2022 Oscars after striking Chris Rock




					people.com
				



She was the host.  Did she do anything at the time??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

purseinsanity said:


> I never had any interest in watching her before, and with those stupid words out of her mouth, I never will!


I haven’t really either and can’t recall watching her in anything…Wanda Sykes stood up for Chris, I’ll make sure to support her work more.


----------



## canto bight

floatinglili said:


> I have seen the comment repeatedly raised about the importance of a black woman’s hair in understanding the hurt and offence of this joke, but I don’t understand how Black women’s hair LOSS is more devastating than hair loss of women from other appearance / ethnicity / culture. The culture and politics surrounding textured hair or ethnic styles, sure, but hair LOSS?
> Surely we can agree that hair loss is a devastating event for women and men too across all cultures?
> 
> I am not from the US so forgive me if I seem out of touch. The US culture may have given JP-S issues surrounding her natural hair but the US has also provided her with unimaginable riches beyond the wildest dream of almost everyone living. Surely no one is policing JP-S’ hair choices any more.
> 
> I have a female acquaintance (not African American) who is suffering badly from humiliating hair loss. She is not wealthy and does not have the confidence to try wigs etc. She is not a fashionable person and as a normal suburban mother of three small kids she would certainly never have the confidence and style to buzz her hair right off. She has no assistants or stylists to help her. She leaves her hair longish in an attempt to keep what she has and my heart just breaks for her.
> 
> JP-S is one of the most privileged humans to have ever walked the earth. Unless someone can explain to me how the GI Jane comparison was a deep put down joke - a loser character (??) an ugly character (??) - I will not shed a single tear. The comparison was surely a very gentle comment and maybe even could be seen as a compliment. J P-S was in military green for the evening.
> 
> I originally interpreted the GI Jane reboot as a celebration of her strength and honestly her marketability / relevance in film. I must be peculiarly naive and filled with ‘toxic positivity’ as I am lost as to why it was an assaultable or even particularly negative joke.



You answered your own question.  Black women don't exclusively own the pain around hair loss, but there is so much stigma attached to hair for black women that compounds that pain.  

Chris' joke was as benign as they get, BUT if someone said something about negative about my hair it would hurt in a different way coming from a black man than a white man because I would expect him to understand a little more.


----------



## Luvbolide

Someone asked earlier whether there was importance to the fact that WS hit CR with an open hand vs. a closed fist and whether it was possibly the difference between a misdemeanor and a felony.  Short answer: it is not.

what WS did was a battery, defined in California law as an unwanted touching.  So hitting with an open hand or closed fist are both a battery.  In general, hitting with an open hand seems less forceful and therefore inflicts less damage on the person hit, particularly if they don’t see it coming.  Most of us have heard of what is termed a “one punch homicide” where  someone is punched hard, falls to the ground and strikes their head on something, suffering a fatal head injury.

What WS did was a misdemeanor- a felony battery inflicts more injury/damage. The punishment in California for a misdemeanor battery is a $2000 fine or 6 months in jail.

Here is another wrinkle - remember when Adrian Brody grabbed and forcibly kissed Halle Berry when he won his Academy Award?  Also clearly a battery.  She was obviously not the least bit amused, not that I blame her.  It doesn’t matter if one was more painful than the other, they are the same in the eyes of the law. I don’t recall a lot of talk about Brody’s battery and don’t recall hearing of any action taken by the Academy.

I think the Academy and their lawyers are trying to figure out an appropriate sanction without treating this situation as worse than any other.  Take away his award?  Don’t see how they can justify that in light of past sanctions.  Didn’t do that to Brody.  They have several convicted sex offenders who still have their Oscars.  No, those acts didn’t take place at the awards ceremony, but they are all felonies, compared to a hard slap across the face.

IMO, the best solution would be for the Academy to levy a fine against WS for violating their Code of Conduct. The $2000 penalty under the law isn’t enough - say a $25,000 fine to a charity of CR’s choice and another $25,000 fine to a domestic violence/anger management type of charity. Receipts required! Plus no award ceremonies for 5 years - someone else can present next year.
Just a thought…


----------



## canto bight

I just can't stop thinking about this and poor Chris Rock who was humiliated in front of a room full of his peers and an international audience.  I found it, to echo Wanda Sykes and Amy Schumer, very triggering and traumatizing to witness so I cannot imagine how that man must have felt or how he feels right now.  I hope that he and those around him look after his mental health in this time.

Also, Will Smith is disgusting and possibly a narcissist, but let's not forget about Hollywood's favorite cowboys at the Oscars and remember that as long as you can keep bringing in box office money, you can probably keep working.


----------



## RueMonge

jelliedfeels said:


> I guess it’s a case of all power corrupts and Scientology and a manipulative partner corrupts totally.



This ^^^


----------



## CarryOn2020

This is the best discussion I’ve read. Thank you for sharing this info. Please correct me if I’m wrong, Brody’s incident was prior to #MeToo, yes? Maybe now the Academy knows it should tread carefully and do better. Plus, CR is an accomplished member of the Academy [estimates around $60 million now - he lost millions in his divorce] but he is nearly 60 which is old for a comedian, right?

WS‘s income is listed as about $400million. He has the McMansion in the Calabasas area. So, he is not billionaire status. Imo that’s who Hwood pays attention to. Sure, bringing in millions makes the Hwood power elites pay attention, WS is mid 50s, weirding out, overexposed. He may not receive much attention after this.

At this point, I doubt if many care about the statue’s location. Yes, give him a fine. Donate money to charities and ban him for 5-10 years. Everyone saw and heard what he did, so imo it is doubtful too many directors/producers will want him in their film. Would advertisers really want him representing his product?  He may have some deals right now that are being re-thought. Business is business. Again, thank you all for your insight.  It does help me process this mess.  Cheers.


----------



## youngster

So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break. 









						Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
					

The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith




					people.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



He *refused* to leave????   Ooooo, this won’t end well.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I don't agree with hitting, but it does bother me how everyone is hyperfocused on what the men did or didn't do. Overwhelmingly, there are no calls to apologize to Jada for being humiliated on an international stage. I have a chronic illness and if I dressed up to the nines and went to my spouse's awards show and somebody I'm not friends with roasted me for having an autoimmune disorder, I would probably lose my ish. 

I also have a different perspective on what comedy is. I did standup for years and only quit because I reached a point where I needed to tour and didn't want to do that. I live and breathe comedy. And one of the greats, George Carlin, was pretty adamant in writing his material that you never punch down. There's a huge difference between someone buying tickets to a comedy show and sitting in the first few rows for a KNOWN roast comic (yeah, you gonna get roasted) and someone attending an awards show where their spouse is nominated. Comedians roast each other all the time, but the difference is, everyone goes out and drinks together after shows. Friends can roast friends. Choosing to make fun of someone's autoimmune disorder is an a-hole choice through and through if you're not already friends and you know they'll laugh with you.


----------



## Gimmethebag

George Carlin interview I was referencing: On Comedians Who Pick on Underdogs


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jada could have taken this moment to channel her inner Xena, stand up, grin and flex her arm and leg muscles (which she had no problem doing in front of photographers outside) and she would have been applauded.



prettyprincess said:


> It’s absolutely about more than the joke. Jada emasculated and humiliated Will and he’s projecting. For years now he’s been called a “simp” and the black community has been brutal in their criticism of him.


Yes. As I don't follow them I had no idea about this before I saw this video just now where other black male comedians are talking about the fracas. Corey Holcomb is ruthless and brings up Jada constantly humiliating Will trying to make him into Tupac, saying publicly on a national TV show that she doesn't love Will, and that she cheated on Will with their son's friend, concluding that Will clearly smacked the wrong guy. *If strong wording triggers anyone,* don't watch this, Holcomb at around 19:26, is not holding much back. I'm glad to see this community is supporting Chris Rock though. Actually, all comedians I've seen comment on this seem to.



Why was there no one at the show who intercepted Smith as he was obviously aggressively walking up to Chris? Hello security!? A couple of tough H-wood guys in the audience!? Pathetic. You don't have to be the Body Language Guy to see what was going to happen.

I also "enjoyed" Smith later tearfully proclaiming how he wanted to be a vessel for love while simultaneously thrusting his Oscar up and down as if he was thumping someone over the head with it


----------



## canto bight

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't agree with hitting, but it does bother me how everyone is hyperfocused on what the men did or didn't do. Overwhelmingly, there are no calls to apologize to Jada for being humiliated on an international stage. I have a chronic illness and if I dressed up to the nines and went to my spouse's awards show and somebody I'm not friends with roasted me for having an autoimmune disorder, I would probably lose my ish.
> 
> I also have a different perspective on what comedy is. I did standup for years and only quit because I reached a point where I needed to tour and didn't want to do that. I live and breathe comedy. And one of the greats, George Carlin, was pretty adamant in writing his material that you never punch down. There's a huge difference between someone buying tickets to a comedy show and sitting in the first few rows for a KNOWN roast comic (yeah, you gonna get roasted) and someone attending an awards show where their spouse is nominated. Comedians roast each other all the time, but the difference is, everyone goes out and drinks together after shows. Friends can roast friends. Choosing to make fun of someone's autoimmune disorder is an a-hole choice through and through if you're not already friends and you know they'll laugh with you.



That's an interesting take.  I also perform stand up comedy and I'm in a group text with about 12 other performers who are all pretty different and none of us think Jada is owed any apology.  It just goes to show that no group of people is a monolith and that opinions can vary so much.  For me and some in the group text, if anyone owes her an apology and if anyone humiliated her, it was her husband (and herself if she instigated the act).


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. Have I been under a rock?! Will Smith is a Scientologist?! That explains so much if so. 

Diddy was asked his thoughts and he said, Rock needs to “chill.” Or something like that. I guess he wants to be in more movies.


----------



## Lodpah

Nvm


----------



## uhpharm01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I won’t be seeing any of Tiffany Haddish shows anymore .. How she described the incident as the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen really disturbing. The Oscars is the last awards show I am going to watch. And I hope all of Chris Rocks shows are sold out,


and the prices for tickets for this shows have soared to first they were just over 400.00 each and now I heard that they are going for about 1,000 a piece and that he has added dates to his tour. 








						Chris Rock's comedy tour ticket prices are soaring following Will Smith slap at Oscars
					

The rise in interest to Chris Rock's show comes days after things took a turn at the Oscars when partway through the night,  Will Smith slapped Rock.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Have I been under a rock?! Will Smith is a Scientologist?! That explains so much if so.
> 
> Diddy was asked his thoughts and he said, Rock needs to “chill.” Or something like that. I guess he wants to be in more movies.


 I've heard that they are not part Scientologist.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Have I been under a rock?! Will Smith is a Scientologist?! That explains so much if so.
> 
> Diddy was asked his thoughts and he said, Rock needs to “chill.” Or something like that. I guess he wants to be in more movies.


Sorry for the multiple post 








						Are Jada and Will Smith scientologists? Truth behind resurfaced rumors
					

After the Oscars incident, journalist Tony Ortega, who often writes about the Church of Scientology, revealed the truth




					meaww.com


----------



## lallybelle

He claims not to be, word always was that they were trying to recruit him & the Mrs. Not really sure if we know if they are or not definitively as I've not followed closely.

This story need to DIAF. Much bigger things that actually matter going on.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I've heard that they are not part Scientologist.




they were! that private school they opened a few years ago has a Scientology based curriculum and many of the teachers were from the church. of course they deny it.


----------



## bag-princess

Chris Rock apologized to Wanda Sykes after the Oscars: "It was supposed to be your night"
					

"I'm so sorry," Rock told Sykes at an after-party, "Because now this is going to be about this."




					www.avclub.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> IMO, the best solution would be for the Academy to levy a fine against WS for violating their Code of Conduct. The $2000 penalty under the law isn’t enough - say a $25,000 fine to a charity of CR’s choice and another $25,000 fine to a domestic violence/anger management type of charity. Receipts required! Plus no award ceremonies for 5 years - someone else can present next year.
> Just a thought…



That would be the most appropriate response. But I'll be very surprised if any of this actually happens.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

uhpharm01 said:


> and the prices for tickets for this shows have soared to first they were just over 400.00 each and now I heard that they are going for about 1,000 a piece and that he has added dates to his tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock's comedy tour ticket prices are soaring following Will Smith slap at Oscars
> 
> 
> The rise in interest to Chris Rock's show comes days after things took a turn at the Oscars when partway through the night,  Will Smith slapped Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


I hope it’s because people really want to support him and not just going because of the novelty of it incident. I read that the academy had asked Will to leave after the incident and he refused… I doubt he would put that topic in his shows?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Corey Holcomb is ruthless and brings up Jada constantly humiliating Will trying to make him into Tupac, saying publicly on a national TV show that she doesn't love Will, and that she cheated on Will with their son's friend, concluding that Will clearly smacked the wrong guy.



These people are even more messed up than I thought or cared to know.


----------



## Toby93

youngster said:


> So, does she have auto-immune alopecia or the tension/traction alopecia?  They are different, one is definitely an auto-immune disease and the other is caused by years of super tight hairstyles.  I have no idea as I don't watch her show.  To me, it doesn't look like she has bald patches on her head.  She looked like she had a pretty evenly buzzed haircut. I thought she looked great.  She has the bone structure to really pull it off well.


I know nothing about alopecia, but she was apparently pretty open about it.  When I see the photos of her before the show, her head just looks evenly shaved, I would think that if she had a condition, there would be patches of missing follicles on her scalp.  She could have easily worn a wig if it bothered her, but she chose not to.  I agree that CRs joke was a bit tasteless and lame if he was aware of her condition, but not anywhere near bad or hurtful enough to elicit that reaction from WS.


----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I'm not sure I'm buying it.  The initial story was that they were trying to figure out what to do, but his award "came too quickly" before they could make a decision.  I smell another PR rat.
Who asked him to leave?  We saw Denzel Washington, Bradley Cooper, and Tyler Perry "comforting" him (Will.  *WILL* not Chris!)after the slap heard around the world.  Was it one of them??


----------



## rose60610

Will Smith and many other celebrities forgot one thing: Celebrities exist to entertain. Entertain WHO?  The masses. The people who pay the movie tickets and watch actors on TV so they can get paid millions.  Viewers watch awards shows to be entertained.  Sorry Will and Jada, The Oscars do not revolve around you or your precious feelings. Of course celebrities are getting made fun of. Because it entertains the public that essentially pays their bills. Some jokes don't land. Some are vicious. But they're not for the snowflake actors, they're for the viewers. Jada has been public about and discusses her alopecia. She draws attention to it. Whether or not Chris Rock knew about it, he probably thought he was making a benign joke comparing her to gorgeous GI Jane. Will Smith laughs. Then gets the glare. Smack! 

I'm not buying "Will Smith refused to leave the Oscars".  Hello? HOW MANY security guards/police are at the Oscars? Come on, if a fast food restaurant tells you to leave and you don't, the police come. Smith easily could have been forcefully escorted out. Apparently the same spineless idiots who protected Weinstein are still there, still kissing huge stars' butts. 

Celebrities really need to get over themselves.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I thought the Gyllenhall joke was much worse and you didn’t see Jake running up on the stage….


----------



## Chagall

The Academy of Arts and Sciences is now saying that Will Smith was asked to leave after hitting CR but refused.


----------



## Lilliesdaughter

CeeJay said:


> You know, at this point .. I'm tired of hearing about this all over the internet!  I bet anything that Will will get to keep his Oscar, but I do hope that something is done to him (ban him?) .. such that we won't be seeing much of him anymore!  There's so much else going on in the world right now, so to focus on this douche-bag and his (equally) douche-bag family .. well, just not something I want to keep hearing about!


Ditto.  Well said.


----------



## bellecate

wisconsin said:


> This just breaks my heart. He is only human.I personally wish all this would go away now.


I personally don’t believe sweeping a violent act under the rug does any good for anyone.   Having encountered it as a child the feeling is the perpetrator is the more important one. Just my 2cents.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought the Gyllenhall joke was much worse and you didn’t see Jake running up on the stage….


What was the joke?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> not many people were aware that jada is suffering from alopecia so i honestly think that chris had no idea or he would not have poked fun at her situation.  this would have been a great teaching moment and instead of slapping the taste out of chris's mouth he could have addressed this in his speech and turned the joke around on chris to make him feel bad or at least ashamed.  slapping him was so uncalled for!
> 
> this better be addressed at the red table!!


I'm not sure what to think about Jada and her shaved head.  Part of me wants to respect her choice to be open about her problem.  But on the other hand, if it's a sensitive issue, she could have worn a wig.


----------



## shiba

I hope she is not using alopecia as some sort of a spin. She said her latest spot formed a perfect line across her head. Link has the video. Could it possible have been from the diamonds she glued to her head?

https://people.com/health/oscars-20...ss-why-will-smith-reacted-to-chris-rock-joke/
https://people.com/style/jada-pinkett-smith-wears-diamond-head-piece-to-the-critics-choice-awards/


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock Briefly Addresses Will Smith's Slap at Boston Comedy Club
					

Chris Rock kicked off his comedy tour in Boston to thunderous applause, but he says he's still processing what went down at the Oscars with Will Smith.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

NYC Comedy Club Posts Sign to Discourage Will Smith Copycats
					

At least one comedy club in NYC has posted a message on their front doors directly addressing the Will Smith-Chris Rock slap.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## youngster

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure I'm buying it.  The initial story was that they were trying to figure out what to do, but his award "came too quickly" before they could make a decision.  I smell another PR rat.
> Who asked him to leave?  We saw Denzel Washington, Bradley Cooper, and Tyler Perry "comforting" him (Will.  *WILL* not Chris!)after the slap heard around the world.  Was it one of them??



In the statement the Academy issued today, they said they asked WS to leave and he refused.  Supposedly, the President of the Academy and its CEO were "apoplectic" and shouting at WS's reps backstage.

_*"Things unfolded in a way we could not have anticipated," reads a statement issued to PEOPLE. "While we would like to clarify that Mr. Smith was asked to leave the ceremony and refused, we also recognize we could have handled the situation differently."*_


----------



## wisconsin

I wish all this never happened or would go away. That’s what I mean.I can have sympathy and empathy for both victim and culprit. I am definitely team Chris Rock though!



bellecate said:


> I personally don’t believe sweeping a violent act under the rug does any good for anyone.   Having encountered it as a child the feeling is the perpetrator is the more important one. Just my 2cents.


----------



## mewwwie

The Academy can claim all day that they asked him to leave, but what matters is they didn't actually make him leave, because they are cowards. Why would anyone else want to host their fail show in the future when these fools let hosts get assaulted? Then everyone in the room laughs or gives a standing ovation to the assailant? Deranged.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> In the statement the Academy issued today, they said they asked WS to leave and he refused.  Supposedly, the President of the Academy and its CEO were "apoplectic" and shouting at WS's reps backstage.
> 
> _*"Things unfolded in a way we could not have anticipated," reads a statement issued to PEOPLE. "While we would like to clarify that Mr. Smith was asked to leave the ceremony and refused, we also recognize we could have handled the situation differently."*_


I think they probably did ask him to leave.  But they could had him escorted out.  If they didn't ask him to leave at all, he would surely be shouting it from the rooftops that they're lying.  How ironic and stupid that he did this on his own big night.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I think they probably did ask him to leave.  But they could had him escorted out.  If they didn't ask him to leave at all, he would surely be shouting it from the rooftops that they're lying.  How ironic and stupid that he did this on his own big night.



The media would have had a field day if they had had security escort him out. Add to that all the celebrities who would be up in arms. No, asking him to leave voluntarily is all they could have done without inviting backlash.


----------



## Antonia

I'm watching the 11:00 news and the first story is all about Chris Rock's comedy show at the Wilbur Theater.  Apparently he got a 3-5 min standing ovation when he walked on stage...and he even got all teared up with all the show of support.


----------



## rose60610

bag-mania said:


> The media would have had a field day if they had had security escort him out. Add to that all the celebrities who would be up in arms. No, asking him to leave voluntarily is all they could have done *without inviting backlash.*



And isn't it a sad state of affairs when doing the right thing would cause a firestorm of backlash? Smith not leaving when he was supposedly told to is also unnerving. Then he parties the night away? His ego could fill a room. Of a psyche ward.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

When Will was giving his teary acceptance speech, I kept thinking about people shaking his dried snot covered hand later.


----------



## bag-mania

rose60610 said:


> And isn't it a sad state of affairs when doing the right thing would cause a firestorm of backlash? Smith not leaving when he was supposedly told to is also unnerving. Then he parties the night away? His ego could fill a room. Of a psyche ward.



When you are one of the Hollywood elite you are protected by your peers. Will is, Chris is not.


----------



## Swanky

The moment he refused to leave, he should’ve been escorted out, hopefully peacefully.


----------



## jello_1955

purseinsanity said:


> Wanda Sykes Felt It Was 'Gross' Seeing Will Smith 'Enjoy' 2022 Oscars After Hitting Chris Rock
> 
> 
> Wanda Sykes told Ellen DeGeneres Wednesday she thought it was 'gross' that Will Smith was allowed to remain at the 2022 Oscars after striking Chris Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the host.  Did she do anything at the time??


She said she didn’t see the incident as she was changing out of her costume but did hear Smith cursing Rock out but didn’t know what was going on until someone showed her a video.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Swanky said:


> The moment he refused to leave, he should’ve been escorted out, hopefully peacefully.


I doubt he would have gone peacefully….


----------



## RuedeNesle

CarryOn2020 said:


> NYC Comedy Club Posts Sign to Discourage Will Smith Copycats
> 
> 
> At least one comedy club in NYC has posted a message on their front doors directly addressing the Will Smith-Chris Rock slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368246


As usual, a celebrity does something and gets away with it, but it becomes a warning to the general public about zero tolerance. Not that I don't think the sign is necessary, but the picture of WS on this sign is a metaphorical slap in the face for the rest of us. It should also read, "You will not be treated like Will Smith, you will be removed."


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lanasyogamama said:


> What was the joke?


Amy Schumer came out in the beginning of the show and said something about it being a night for lovers and mentions Jada and Will, Penelope and Javier and Maggie and Jake. He looked pissed but she laughed. She was at a table with her husband and he was at a different table….


----------



## LavenderIce

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock Briefly Addresses Will Smith's Slap at Boston Comedy Club
> 
> 
> Chris Rock kicked off his comedy tour in Boston to thunderous applause, but he says he's still processing what went down at the Oscars with Will Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I refuse to give tmz clicks. What did CR say?


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> I refuse to give tmz clicks. What did CR say?



Nvm found another article. 








						Chris Rock Addresses the Slap at Boston Shows
					

Rock briefly addressed the weekend before getting into his prepared material.




					www.vulture.com


----------



## limom

Leave it to Pedro Almovar to bring an excellent point:
WS behaved like a cult leader during his acceptance speech.








						Pedro Almodóvar’s Oscar Diary: Zendaya Fandom, Backstage with Pacino, and ‘the Violent Episode’
					

The “Parallel Mothers” filmmaker shares his epic journey to Los Angeles, from parties to the Academy Museum and the awards show itself.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## charlottawill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought the Gyllenhall joke was much worse and you didn’t see Jake running up on the stage….


I missed that, can you share it?


----------



## charlottawill

limom said:


> Leave it to Pedro Almovar to bring an excellent point:
> WS behaved like a cult leader during his acceptance speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Almodóvar’s Oscar Diary: Zendaya Fandom, Backstage with Pacino, and ‘the Violent Episode’
> 
> 
> The “Parallel Mothers” filmmaker shares his epic journey to Los Angeles, from parties to the Academy Museum and the awards show itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com


And this, referring to social media: "For them, avid for carrion, it undoubtedly was the great event of the night."


----------



## charlottawill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought the Gyllenhall joke was much worse and you didn’t see Jake running up on the stage….


Saw it further down, sorry.


----------



## Deleted 698298

For those who don’t feel like reading all. This is what Almodovar said: “Still, as I said, I was very close to the protagonists. What I saw and heard produced a feeling of absolute rejection in me. Not only during the episode, but afterward, too, in the acceptance speech — a speech that seemed more like that of a cult leader. You don’t defend or protect the family with your fists, and no, the devil doesn’t take advantage of key moments to do his work.
The devil, in fact, doesn’t exist. This was a fundamentalist speech that we should neither hear nor see. Some claim that it was the only real moment in the ceremony, but they are talking about the faceless monster that is the social media. For them, avid for carrion, it undoubtedly was the great event of the night.”


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Leave it to Pedro Almovar to bring an excellent point:
> WS behaved like a cult leader during his acceptance speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Almodóvar’s Oscar Diary: Zendaya Fandom, Backstage with Pacino, and ‘the Violent Episode’
> 
> 
> The “Parallel Mothers” filmmaker shares his epic journey to Los Angeles, from parties to the Academy Museum and the awards show itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com


I like Almodovar’s films but this “The Oscars gala, like any award ceremony, is really a television program whose subject is the presentation of the most important awards in show business. They have to satisfy their spectators, who get bored to death when they don’t see a famous face (if possible on the verge of a nervous breakdown)” smacks of self-importance (and that’s ignoring how much he milks wearing a charity ribbon). I don’t think it’s the general public who are desperate to lose the awards for the non-celebs but rather the celebs themselves that wants more time for pontificating and mugging for the camera.

Also let’s not forget the academy probably don’t want another onstage mic drop moment like when the bankrupted VFX artists protested their shoddy treatment.





						Oscars protest by visual effects workers over Life of Pi | Oscars 2013 | The Guardian
					

<p>More than 400 visual effects artists converge on Academy Awards to demand 'piece of the Pi' as work dries up</p>




					amp.theguardian.com
				



They like their selective outrage from elites only

@LVlvoe_bug
John Travolta is known for working out late at night in the 24 hour gyms (and maybe some other things) so could be a good chance to get another dog walk in.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Consumer2much said:


> For those who don’t feel like reading all. This is what Almodovar said: “Still, as I said, I was very close to the protagonists. What I saw and heard produced a feeling of absolute rejection in me. Not only during the episode, but afterward, too, in the acceptance speech — a speech that seemed more like that of a cult leader. You don’t defend or protect the family with your fists, and no, the devil doesn’t take advantage of key moments to do his work.
> The devil, in fact, doesn’t exist. This was a fundamentalist speech that we should neither hear nor see. Some claim that it was the only real moment in the ceremony, but they are talking about the faceless monster that is the social media. For them, avid for carrion, it undoubtedly was the great event of the night.”


Carrion? As in rotten meat? And they say Chris Rock was rude about the Smith family’s appearance.


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I like Almodovar’s films but this “The Oscars gala, like any award ceremony, is really a television program whose subject is the presentation of the most important awards in show business. They have to satisfy their spectators, who get bored to death when they don’t see a famous face (if possible on the verge of a nervous breakdown)” smacks of self-importance (and that’s ignoring how much he milks wearing a charity ribbon). I don’t think it’s the general public who are desperate to lose the awards for the non-celebs but rather the celebs themselves that wants more time for pontificating and mugging for the camera.
> 
> Also let’s not forget the academy probably don’t want another onstage mic drop moment like when the bankrupted VFX artists protested their shoddy treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscars protest by visual effects workers over Life of Pi | Oscars 2013 | The Guardian
> 
> 
> <p>More than 400 visual effects artists converge on Academy Awards to demand 'piece of the Pi' as work dries up</p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They like their selective outrage from elites only
> 
> John Travolta is known for working out late at night in the 24 hour gyms (and maybe some other things) so could be a good chance to get another dog walk in.


JT is hardly the only man in the closet in that situation.
Hello Will, Jada, Ye and more.
Pedro was out during Franco, both as a gay man and an atheist.

For those who prefer an easier/shorter read.








						Pedro Almodóvar Likens Will Smith to Cult Leader
					

The Parallel Mothers filmmaker also called Smith's speech "fundamentalist" and expressed "absolute rejection" at Slapgate




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## Deleted 698298

He says social media is ‘avid for carrion’, and he’s right. We’re talking about it how many days now?


----------



## limom

Consumer2much said:


> He says social media is ‘avid for carrion’, and he’s right. We’re talking about it how many days now?


they are all entertainers, aren’t they?


----------



## jelliedfeels

It’s very Gladiator ‘the audience is the real monster’ morality but I feel like it’s kind of hypocritical. I mean they haven’t given us much else to talk about have they?

coda is some boring movie that has no public interest and totally bombed.
King Richard and Tammy Faye are super safe biopics that only interest you if you care about Tennis and scam artists.
will smith had his heyday 20 years ago.
Everyone knew Dune would sweep the techies.

I think in a way the most hyped movie is ‘drive my car’ but it’s 3 hours long and in Japanese  so a lot of the judges just won’t watch it but they probably feel like they’ve done enough to recognise international films For the next decade after Parasite.

I mean do people care about Encanto? Maybe some people still managed to be surprised Disney/Pixar won again.

It all just seems kind of predictable so it’s not surprising the main dramas are when something goes wrong (homeless eviction, moonlight envelope, Adele dazeem etc etc)


----------



## Mimmy

I would guess that most of the people that bought tickets for Chris Rock’s show after the Oscars were expecting him to excoriate Will Smith. He didn’t.

To paraphrase he asked “How was your weekend?”.  He also said that he was processing what happened and would talk about it at a later time. This makes so much sense to me. At the moment people were so focused on WS and so worried about WS few thought about how CR felt. I am sure that he is upset … initially it also seemed like everyone was on WS’s side. 

The material for this show was planned well in advance. I am sure that CR could have easily come up with some jokes about WS. He didn’t. I read that CR didn’t even speak his name.

I respect Chris Rock even more. He is being cautious/thoughtful, not impulsive and not engaging in verbal diarrhea like WS.


----------



## limom

CR is about to get PAID!


----------



## papertiger

jelliedfeels said:


> Carrion? As in rotten meat? And they say Chris Rock was rude about the Smith family’s appearance.



Lol, very theatrical language, zombie, demon, festering rubbish, as in Capulet's speech in _Romeo and Juliet_, A3:S2 "Out, you green-sickness carrion! Out, you baggage! You tallow-face!" Basically cursing his daughter (you're dead to me, so you're dead)

But after WS laughing at same joke, and _then_ coming over all 'red mist' it is like 'something' got a hold of him. WS certainly seemed to explain it away that way too in his acceptance speech. But then Almodovar says there is no devil so... Theatrical though. 

Almodovar seems another one in love with himself and those he patronises so I'm not that impressed. WS was more 'naughty boy caught with his fingers in the cookie tin' with his melodramatics rather than cult leader to me, when caught doing wrong, cult leaders shame their followers with a grotesque display of OTT 'humbleness', bu also calling into question followers' faith. Cult leader doesn't work for me.


----------



## limom

Some compared WS performance to Othello  
Nah, it is Molière.


----------



## Chagall

Freedom of expression in any form is wonderfull. I suspect that a high percentage of women, and quite a few men in the audience were wearing wigs in some form or another. Shaving your head for whatever reason is attention getting. If you want attention and then get it, you can hardly complain.


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> Some compared WS performance to Othello
> Nah, it is Molière.



Or, since it's The Oscars, more downmarket, Le Cirque Molier (the subject of one my favourite H scarves I bought recently). Where the women (circus) performers are the professional 'Amazones' and the rich gentlemen get to play dress-up and play at performing and horsing around, watched by an array of fancy dressed people, there only to be seen by each other around the circle.


----------



## limom

In short, it is a farce.


----------



## papertiger

Chagall said:


> Freedom of expression in any form is wonderfull. I suspect that a high percentage of women, and quite a few men in the audience were wearing wigs in some form or another. Shaving your head for whatever reason is attention getting. If you want attention and then get it, you can hardly complain.



That's one way of looking at it. Many women choose to wear wigs and for many reasons. 

In the UK we have some major women celebs who shave or have shaved their heads, some are presenters some singers. Only one explained it (alopecia). With all the styles women wear, traditional, statement, considered moderate or extreme. No one _has_ to explain themselves. People often accept those most that accept themselves. No one, absolutely no one is perfect, inside or out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> I mean..it was a joke..and not even a big deal. Do we think Leo DiCaprio loves the fact that his younger girlfriends are spoken about at EVERY single award show? It even makes me roll my eyes. This year was no different. There was a joke about how he's so passionate about climate change to save the world for his future girlfriends. I can't imagine he would go up and assault someone over it. Sure..an eye roll is warranted. But geez..as we all know..Will WAS laughing at the joke..until he realized he was supposed to be offended on her behalf.


But there's a difference between being offended on her behalf and what looked like a switch was turned on and he turned into someone else who had no regard for others nor his own consequences (clearly displayed by refusing to leave despite being asked by the academy).

Yea Leo dates women half is age. Yes everything laughs at it. But he takes the ribbing like an adult vs acting like a brat with zero manners.


----------



## gelbergirl

When is this Red Table going to be aired?
She'll address this as well I am sure.
Is that the show where she told Will she had the one affair?
(I missed that too).


----------



## lanasyogamama

I may be petty, but I hate that she’s going to get tons of views on her stupid show for her husband’s bad actions.


----------



## limom

I am sure a link will be available…..soon enough


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Will can keep his Oscar, but the Academy can melt it down in front of him.  He can keep the blob of bronze on his mantle to remind him of his own meltdown.


----------



## 1LV

rose60610 said:


> And isn't it a sad state of affairs when doing the right thing would cause a firestorm of backlash? Smith not leaving when he was supposedly told to is also unnerving. Then he parties the night away? His ego could fill a room. Of *a psyche ward*.


----------



## youngster

Well, by refusing to leave, WS basically dared them to remove him by force.  What if he fought with Security? The Academy wouldn't want those images beamed around the world and circulated endlessly.   Even if they did it during commercial break, everyone there would be recording it from a thousand different angles.  They are all movie makers after all. Letting him stay was maybe the least worst choice in their view, with the clock ticking.  So, the next day, the story is all about Will Smith's awful behavior and his self-serving, kind of bizarre acceptance speech that was not an apology at all.  It wasn't about how badly the Academy treated him, humiliating him by removing him from the venue, not giving him a chance to apologize during his acceptance speech, etc.  So, maybe that factored into their decision about letting him stay.

Of course, I think he should have been removed anyway.  Any regular person would have been and the audience would have applauded their removal which made the standing ovation that he received even worse.  Very typical though, no one wanted to be caught not standing and applauding when everyone else seemed to be doing so and wouldn't want to take the possible grief on social media.  Of course, now they all look awful. So, lose-lose for the Academy and the industry and WS.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought the Gyllenhall joke was much worse and you didn’t see Jake running up on the stage….


really?  I thought it was pretty harmless....not like anyone thinks they're incestuous (as far as I know)


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Well, by refusing to leave, WS basically dared them to remove him by force.  What if he fought with Security? The Academy wouldn't want those images beamed around the world and circulated endlessly.   Even if they did it during commercial break, everyone there would be recording it from a thousand different angles.  They are all movie makers after all. Letting him stay was maybe the least worst choice in their view, with the clock ticking.  So, the next day, the story is all about Will Smith's awful behavior and his self-serving, kind of bizarre acceptance speech that was not an apology at all.  It wasn't about how badly the Academy treated him, humiliating him by removing him from the venue, not giving him a chance to apologize during his acceptance speech, etc.  So, maybe that factored into their decision about letting him stay.
> 
> Of course, I think he should have been removed anyway.  Any regular person would have been and the audience would have applauded their removal which made the standing ovation that he received even worse.  Very typical though, no one wanted to be caught not standing and applauding when everyone else seemed to be doing so and wouldn't want to take the possible grief on social media.  Of course, now they all look awful. So, lose-lose for the Academy and the industry and WS.


well, regardless of the reaction when he won, he's done real damage to his reputation, I think.
No one is ever going to compare him to Tom Hanks in the future.  Can you imagine Tom Hanks doing something like this?
And what the H is going on with him and his wife?  First they go around bragging about how they have sex everywhere.  Then they say the have an open marriage.  Now he is so triggered by her frowning about a joke that he goes and commits assault in the most public setting (and on his biggest night)?  WTF?


----------



## Swanky

I listened to one of the the "talks" that Willow ran, it was pretty lame, couldn't finish it.  I will NOT be giving her clicks by watching her discuss this.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I listened to one of the the "talks" that Willow ran, it was pretty lame, couldn't finish it.  I will NOT be giving her clicks by watching her discuss this.


first of all I don't even know where to watch this.  and more to the point, I find Jada too smug.  don't care to listen to her.


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com











						Academy Lied About Asking Will Smith to Leave Oscars, Sources
					

Will Smith was NEVER asked to leave the Oscars after he slapped Chris Rock. In fact, the opposite is true -- he was told by the producer of the show he could stay ... this according to sources with direct knowledge who were present.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Whoopi talked about it on The View too


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Academy Lied About Asking Will Smith to Leave Oscars, Sources
> 
> 
> Will Smith was NEVER asked to leave the Oscars after he slapped Chris Rock. In fact, the opposite is true -- he was told by the producer of the show he could stay ... this according to sources with direct knowledge who were present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


maybe Whoppi will explain this....since she is on the board and has a talk show


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> maybe Whoppi will explain this....since she is on the board and has a talk show


I don't think so.... because 

of you go to timestamp starting 6:00 Whoopi said that she isn't going to talk about what is happening with The Oscars.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> first of all I don't even know where to watch this.  and more to the point, I find Jada too smug.  don't care to listen to her.


one place is on Face Book and I think that you can listen to the audio version on IHeartradio 









						Red Table Talk
					

Red Table Talk. 3,151,397 likes · 56,675 talking about this. Jada, Willow, & Gammy- 3 generations, 1 table, no filter. Red Table Talk. All new episodes.




					www.facebook.com
				












						Red Table Talk
					

Jada Pinkett Smith, her daughter Willow, and mother Adrienne – three generations of women open their home for a series of candid conversations with family and friends. Follow Red Table Talk for new episodes, only on Facebook Watch.




					redtabletalk.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> one place is on Face Book and I think that you can listen to the audio version on IHeartradio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Table Talk
> 
> 
> Red Table Talk. 3,151,397 likes · 56,675 talking about this. Jada, Willow, & Gammy- 3 generations, 1 table, no filter. Red Table Talk. All new episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Table Talk
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith, her daughter Willow, and mother Adrienne – three generations of women open their home for a series of candid conversations with family and friends. Follow Red Table Talk for new episodes, only on Facebook Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtabletalk.com


thank you but I don't think I want to give her clicks


----------



## bisousx

Will someone take one for the team and report back to us with cliff notes?


----------



## TC1

The other camera angle of the slap came out..showing Jada laughing after Will slapped Chris. She's the absolute worst.


----------



## CeeJay

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't agree with hitting, but it does bother me how everyone is hyperfocused on what the men did or didn't do. Overwhelmingly, there are no calls to apologize to Jada for being humiliated on an international stage. I have a chronic illness and if I dressed up to the nines and went to my spouse's awards show and somebody I'm not friends with roasted me for having an autoimmune disorder, I would probably lose my ish.
> 
> I also have a different perspective on what comedy is. I did standup for years and only quit because I reached a point where I needed to tour and didn't want to do that. I live and breathe comedy. And one of the greats, George Carlin, was pretty adamant in writing his material that you never punch down. There's a huge difference between someone buying tickets to a comedy show and sitting in the first few rows for a KNOWN roast comic (yeah, you gonna get roasted) and someone attending an awards show where their spouse is nominated. Comedians roast each other all the time, but the difference is, everyone goes out and drinks together after shows. Friends can roast friends. Choosing to make fun of someone's autoimmune disorder is an a-hole choice through and through if you're not already friends and you know they'll laugh with you.


I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED George Carlin .. IMO, he is so missed in the comedy world!


----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> In the statement the Academy issued today, they said they asked WS to leave and he refused.  Supposedly, the President of the Academy and its CEO were "apoplectic" and shouting at WS's reps backstage.
> 
> _*"Things unfolded in a way we could not have anticipated," reads a statement issued to PEOPLE. "While we would like to clarify that Mr. Smith was asked to leave the ceremony and refused, we also recognize we could have handled the situation differently."*_


I think they're just doing damage control.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> The other camera angle of the slap came out..showing Jada laughing after Will slapped Chris. She's the absolute worst.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I doubt he would have gone peacefully….


Wonder if he would've cried racism?


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> The other camera angle of the slap came out..showing Jada laughing after Will slapped Chris. She's the absolute worst.


hate to echo the Meghan Markle thread but I wonder if Will is dominated by his wife


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I think they're just doing damage control.


bingo


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock's Jada Pinkett Smith joke 'NOT pre-vetted'
					

The comedian, 57, was slapped in the face by Jada's husband Will, 53, after he stormed on stage when Chris jokingly compared her haircut to  G.I. Jane.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

bisousx said:


> Will someone take one for the team and report back to us with cliff notes?


I bet DM will.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> Nvm found another article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock Addresses the Slap at Boston Shows
> 
> 
> Rock briefly addressed the weekend before getting into his prepared material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vulture.com


he said that he wasn't going to talk about the Will Smith situation but he will later on.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> hate to echo the Meghan Markle thread but I wonder if Will is dominated by his wife



She absolutely controls him but she lets him think he has some say to allow him to feel like a man.


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Now they said that it was 'suggested" for Will to leave









						Oscar Brass “Suggested” To Will Smith That He Leave After Chris Rock Slap; Actor Wasn’t Directly Requested
					

Details are emerging that Will Smith wasn’t directly asked to leave the Oscar ceremony after slapping Chris Rock over his “G.I. Jane 2” joke to Jada Pinkett Smith — rather, …




					deadline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> maybe Whoppi will explain this....since she is on the board and has a talk show


Now the Oscars are trying to clean things up. 








						Oscar Brass “Suggested” To Will Smith That He Leave After Chris Rock Slap; Actor Wasn’t Directly Requested
					

Details are emerging that Will Smith wasn’t directly asked to leave the Oscar ceremony after slapping Chris Rock over his “G.I. Jane 2” joke to Jada Pinkett Smith — rather, …




					deadline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## bellecate

What would have sent (IMO) the right message is when the audience stood when WS went to accept his award, they all turned their backs to him instead of giving him a standing ovation. That I would have loved to see.


----------



## Tootsie17

canto bight said:


> That's an interesting take.  I also perform stand up comedy and I'm in a group text with about 12 other performers who are all pretty different and none of us think Jada is owed any apology.  It just goes to show that no group of people is a monolith and that opinions can vary so much.  For me and some in the group text, if anyone owes her an apology and if anyone humiliated her, it was her husband (and herself if she instigated the act).


I agree 100%!


----------



## sdkitty

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't agree with hitting, but it does bother me how everyone is hyperfocused on what the men did or didn't do. Overwhelmingly, there are no calls to apologize to Jada for being humiliated on an international stage. I have a chronic illness and if I dressed up to the nines and went to my spouse's awards show and somebody I'm not friends with roasted me for having an autoimmune disorder, I would probably lose my ish.
> 
> I also have a different perspective on what comedy is. I did standup for years and only quit because I reached a point where I needed to tour and didn't want to do that. I live and breathe comedy. And one of the greats, George Carlin, was pretty adamant in writing his material that you never punch down. There's a huge difference between someone buying tickets to a comedy show and sitting in the first few rows for a KNOWN roast comic (yeah, you gonna get roasted) and someone attending an awards show where their spouse is nominated. Comedians roast each other all the time, but the difference is, everyone goes out and drinks together after shows. Friends can roast friends. Choosing to make fun of someone's autoimmune disorder is an a-hole choice through and through if you're not already friends and you know they'll laugh with you.


Jada being insulted is one thing but her husband going up on the world stage and hitting someone is just inexcusable


----------



## Tootsie17

sdkitty said:


> hate to echo the Meghan Markle thread but I wonder if Will is dominated by his wife


I believe there are definite similarities on the narcissistic level.


----------



## Gimmethebag

sdkitty said:


> Jada being insulted is one thing but her husband going up on the world stage and hitting someone is just inexcusable


Like I said, I don't agree with the hitting. But Rock and Will were both the a-holes. Chris Rock is playing it off like "I got hit for making a GI Jane joke!" and it wasn't a GI Jane joke. It was a woman who is bald because she has an autoimmune disorder joke, he's targeted Jada in the past, and given his documentary Good Hair, he should have known better. He's an a-hole too. 

The only person I feel sorry for in this whole mess is Jada.


----------



## limom

Gimmethebag said:


> Like I said, I don't agree with the hitting. But Rock and Will were both the a-holes. Chris Rock is playing it off like "I got hit for making a GI Jane joke!" and it wasn't a GI Jane joke. It was a woman who is bald because she has an autoimmune disorder joke, he's targeted Jada in the past, and given his documentary Good Hair, he should have known better. He's an a-hole too.
> 
> The only person I feel sorry for in this whole mess is Jada.


Jada will be ok. She is a decent actress and since she has been with Will for a million years, she knows the deal!
Do you get the PMK vibe from her?


----------



## sdkitty

Gimmethebag said:


> Like I said, I don't agree with the hitting. But Rock and Will were both the a-holes. Chris Rock is playing it off like "I got hit for making a GI Jane joke!" and it wasn't a GI Jane joke. It was a woman who is bald because she has an autoimmune disorder joke, he's targeted Jada in the past, and given his documentary Good Hair, he should have known better. He's an a-hole too.
> 
> The only person I feel sorry for in this whole mess is Jada.


but did he know about her condition?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> but did he know about her condition?



Why would he? As much as she would love it, most people don’t give a crap about Jada. Regardless of her own work I only know her because she’s married to Will and is a chronic over-sharer.

I doubt most people knew about her condition until the day after when it was all over social media and the news.


----------



## TC1

The Oscars probably sent some entry level staffer over to speak to Will and suggest he leave. I'm sure everyone in charge was afraid of stepping in


----------



## Megs

I am assuming the audience was as shocked by it all as much as the viewers were, but I was really shocked/appalled that no one showed any support for Chris Rock as he stood up on stage post smack just alone and in shock.


----------



## Newbie2016

I dislike a lot of jokes thrown out by comedians in general...BUT a lame low blow joke is just that.
Lets just say…

One guy told a lame/unnecessary/inappropriate joke...

The other guy got up and hit the comedian and proceeded to curse him out. That's violence.

There is NO equivalence.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Personally, had Will not reacted like he did, I don't think anyone would be describing the joke as lame or a low blow.  It was just the kind of joke that gets told about people in the front row of the Oscars. I give Chris credit for not going with open marriage jokes like just about every other comedian making jokes about the Smiths does.


----------



## Charles

Gimmethebag said:


> Like I said, I don't agree with the hitting. But Rock and Will were both the a-holes. Chris Rock is playing it off like "I got hit for making a GI Jane joke!" and it wasn't a GI Jane joke. It was a woman who is bald because she has an autoimmune disorder joke, he's targeted Jada in the past, and given his documentary Good Hair, he should have known better. He's an a-hole too.
> 
> The only person I feel sorry for in this whole mess is Jada.



Sorry, I just don't see the big deal.  Jada has alopecia, as do plenty of other women and even more men.  It's not a condition that's life threatening or has any impact on her health at all.  Rock mentioned nothing of her condition.  He didn't mock her hair loss.  He said "Can't wait to see you in GI Jane pt 2".  Basically "Can't wait to see you in a movie about a bad a$$ woman who shaved her head as a sign of fearlessness".  He wasn't mocking her.  He was making light of the situation.  Jada has been posting about how she's owning her condition by shaving her head to show fearlessness.  Now this??  She should have stood up and taken a bow.  And if Will was that  upset about it, he should have stood and bowed down to Jada.  That's how you show respect to your wife, Will.
As for Chris' hair doc.  I didn't see it, but I was under the impression it was about how people feel entitled to use black people's hair however they want.  Touch it, call it nappy, make fun of it, discriminate based on it, etc.  Did he even mention women's LACK of hair in the doc??

I have a feeling Jada is quite pleased with how this is playing out.


----------



## tensgrl

I've been an avid watcher of the awards shows since I was little and watched with my mom.  I thought Jada looked beautiful with her head shaved.  Good for her for being open about a condition that isn't her fault.  I've also really liked Will Smith.  What I find appalling is that Will actually got up and thought he should assault someone for making a joke about Jada.  For so many years, many hosts have made fun of attendees.  They should know that going in.  Some are funny and some are hurtful and/or cringe worthy.  Was it ok to target someone's medical condition?  I personally don't care for it, but that's JMO.  What I found as disgusting, was the fact that the crowd gave him a standing ovation after they clearly became aware of it not being a planned skit.  I knew the Hollywood elite were self absorbed and predominately spineless and self serving, but their actions really confirmed it.  Lately, I've been taping the shows and fast forwarding as I want to see the dresses and who won, not political opinions.  Now, I don't know if I want to even tape it.  What a sad, sad confirmation of what I already knew.


----------



## bellecate

Newbie2016 said:


> I dislike a lot of jokes thrown out by comedians in general...BUT a lame low blow joke is just that.
> 
> One guy told a lame/unnecessary/inappropriate joke...
> 
> The other guy got up and hit the comedian and proceeded to curse him out. That's violence.
> 
> There is NO equivalence.



I guess for comedians, how would you know what every single person in your audience might consider a lame low joke. Chris did nothing wrong. IMO
I totally agree with you there is no equivalence. One person doing his job, another person being the violent, attention grabbing AH he had shown himself to be.


----------



## pukasonqo

jelliedfeels said:


> Carrion? As in rotten meat? And they say Chris Rock was rude about the Smith family’s appearance.


In Spanish it is not uncommon to use the word carrion (carroña) when referring to a system that is rotten or, in this case the need of media (vultures) for rotten meat to feed off (or fresh meat as you say in English)


----------



## purseinsanity

Gimmethebag said:


> Like I said, I don't agree with the hitting. But Rock and Will were both the a-holes. *Chris Rock is playing it off like "I got hit for making a GI Jane joke!" and it wasn't a GI Jane joke.* It was a woman who is bald because she has an autoimmune disorder joke, he's targeted Jada in the past, and given his documentary Good Hair, he should have known better. He's an a-hole too.
> 
> The only person I feel sorry for in this whole mess is Jada.


I haven't read or seen anything where he's gone into any detail about what happened.  How is he playing it off?  
Jada is an opportunist and will try to maximize this to her attention.  She's also a fame whore.  I don't feel sorry for her at all.


----------



## thebattagirl

Perfectly said!  1000% this 



Charles said:


> Sorry, I just don't see the big deal.  Jada has alopecia, as do plenty of other women and even more men.  It's not a condition that's life threatening or has any impact on her health at all.  Rock mentioned nothing of her condition.  He didn't mock her hair loss.  He said "Can't wait to see you in GI Jane pt 2".  Basically "Can't wait to see you in a movie about a bad a$$ woman who shaved her head as a sign of fearlessness".  He wasn't mocking her.  He was making light of the situation.  Jada has been posting about how she's owning her condition by shaving her head to show fearlessness.  Now this??  She should have stood up and taken a bow.  And if Will was that  upset about it, he should have stood and bowed down to Jada.  That's how you show respect to your wife, Will.
> As for Chris' hair doc.  I didn't see it, but I was under the impression it was about how people feel entitled to use black people's hair however they want.  Touch it, call it nappy, make fun of it, discriminate based on it, etc.  Did he even mention women's LACK of hair in the doc??
> 
> I have a feeling Jada is quite pleased with how this is playing out.


----------



## LibbyRuth

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't read or seen anything where he's gone into any detail about what happened.  How is he playing it off?
> Jada is an opportunist and will try to maximize this to her attention.  She's also a fame whore.  I don't feel sorry for her at all.


I would add to that, there have been two times that Chris Rock has done jokes about Jada (I won't describe them as going after her because when he does jokes at the Oscars, it's his job to tell jokes about people associated with the show.  The first time Jada was the subject of an Oscars joke, she had been very very vocal about her believing Will should have been nominated, and her boycott of the show.  She chose to be in the Oscars orbit that year, and was the subject of the joke.  The second time, she was sitting front row center because her husband was the front runner to win Best Actor.  Off the top of my head, I can think of two others besides Rock who told jokes about her - Amy Schumer and Regina Hall.  For a person to sweep an awards season as Will did, his name not only has to be submitted for awards, but he's got to do A LOT of campaigning.  Again, they were in the Oscars orbit this year by choice.
It should be a surprise to no one that people in the orbit of an awards season are going to be the focus of most jokes told in the show.  It's nothing personal, and it's certainly not an attack.  It's the way it's worked for decades.  It's also notable that there are some great actors, directors and writers who have never won an Oscar due in large part to their unwillingness to campaign.  They don't get many jokes told about them because they're not in the orbit.


----------



## limom




----------



## youngster

LibbyRuth said:


> Personally, had Will not reacted like he did, I don't think anyone would be describing the joke as lame or a low blow.  It was just the kind of joke that gets told about people in the front row of the Oscars. I give Chris credit for not going with open marriage jokes like just about every other comedian making jokes about the Smiths does.



Earlier in the broadcast, Regina Hall did make a joke about their open marriage. It was when she was calling up "single guys" like Bradley Cooper and Jason Momoa for "emergency Covid tests" and ended up patting them down.   So, she calls out Will Smith's name and says, oh you're married but Jada says its OK.  Something like that.  So, maybe WS was already on edge due to that.  It was actually awful that Regina Hall got away with that icky skit.


----------



## Newbie2016

bellecate said:


> I guess for comedians, how would you know what every single person in your audience might consider a lame low joke. Chris did nothing wrong. IMO
> I totally agree with you there is no equivalence. One person doing his job, another person being the violent, attention grabbing AH he had shown himself to be.


Oh I agree…this is stand up comedy and it’s just how it is..He was no different from many other comedians.  I was deliberately  giving the view of those who believe he was really out of line. My point was even then there is NO comparison.
I was never a follower of Chris..but he handled that SUPERBLY.  Took the high road…


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> The other camera angle of the slap came out..showing Jada laughing after Will slapped Chris. She's the absolute worst.


and after the slap you could see him saying the F word to Chris from his seat....sealing the insult on behalf of Jada


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> The Oscars probably sent some entry level staffer over to speak to Will and suggest he leave. I'm sure everyone in charge was afraid of stepping in


I just saw something that said they told his publicist he should leave....not him directly


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Earlier in the broadcast, Regina Hall did make a joke about their open marriage. It was when she was calling up "single guys" like Bradley Cooper and Jason Momoa for "emergency Covid tests" and ended up patting them down.   So, she calls out Will Smith's name and says, oh you're married but Jada says its OK.  Something like that.  So, maybe WS was already on edge due to that.  It was actually awful that Regina Hall got away with that icky skit.


well, they go around bragging about their open marriage so how is it not fair game?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> Earlier in the broadcast, Regina Hall did make a joke about their open marriage. It was when she was calling up "single guys" like Bradley Cooper and Jason Momoa for "emergency Covid tests" and ended up patting them down.   So, she calls out Will Smith's name and says, oh you're married but Jada says its OK.  Something like that.  So, maybe WS was already on edge due to that.  It was actually awful that Regina Hall got away with that icky skit.



I mean...I find it distasteful, but I don't follow them because I find them grating and even I had heard about their open marriage, Jada's affair etc. Maybe if you don't want your personal life to be the butt of jokes stop talking about it at every chance.


----------



## DeMonica

As far as I can remember, the presenters used to poke fun at the nominees who pretended to like or at least tolerate it even if they probably attacked the crockery afterwards at the privacy of their sweet home, especially when they came home empty handed. They tried to look composed and civilised while the camera was on them because a public hissy fit was scorned upon. Now we live in the brave new world, unfortunately.
The context CR mention Jada in, wasn't even a joke. Personally, I think it was more like a compliment. WS's action was completely uncalled for, disgusting and awful in every respect. The icing on the cake was his "I want to be the vessel for love" speech and the crocodile tears. If those present had anything like a spine, WS wouldn't have been given a standing ovation and CR would have received full support. What was the security doing when happened it on the stage right in front of them? They should have pulled WS of the stage and thrown him out right away. It was supposed to be sophisticated gala, not a Saturday night brawl in a country bar. The trade union should have taken steps immediately to eradicate even the possibility of similar acts in the future. This incident and how the organisers and attendees reacted is shameful. Unfortunately, Oscars became a circus about political agendas, not the celebration of movies as it should be. I don't think I ever want to see an Oscar show or WS movie again.
Next time they should just organise a televised wresting match between the nominees and strongest can take the statue home.


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> JT is hardly the only man in the closet in that situation.
> Hello Will, Jada, Ye and more.
> Pedro was out during Franco, both as a gay man and an atheist.
> 
> For those who prefer an easier/shorter read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Almodóvar Likens Will Smith to Cult Leader
> 
> 
> The Parallel Mothers filmmaker also called Smith's speech "fundamentalist" and expressed "absolute rejection" at Slapgate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thewrap.com


I don’t know why it didn’t work but the almodovar and Travolta references were meant to be seperate sections.


pukasonqo said:


> In Spanish it is not uncommon to use the word carrion (carroña) when referring to a system that is rotten or, in this case the need of media (vultures) for rotten meat to feed off (or fresh meat as you say in English)


That’s interesting it did occur to me given it was translated that the negative implication might not actually exist in what Almodovar actually wrote but I couldn’t resist the joke.

But I  suppose the English equivalent would be something closer to bilge or swill or indeed rotten. ‘Something is rotten in the state of Denmark and in Hollywood too’ - I think it’s got a little sly wink to the reader in it either way. 


LibbyRuth said:


> I would add to that, there have been two times that Chris Rock has done jokes about Jada (I won't describe them as going after her because when he does jokes at the Oscars, it's his job to tell jokes about people associated with the show.  The first time Jada was the subject of an Oscars joke, she had been very very vocal about her believing Will should have been nominated, and her boycott of the show.  She chose to be in the Oscars orbit that year, and was the subject of the joke.  The second time, she was sitting front row center because her husband was the front runner to win Best Actor.  Off the top of my head, I can think of two others besides Rock who told jokes about her - Amy Schumer and Regina Hall.  For a person to sweep an awards season as Will did, his name not only has to be submitted for awards, but he's got to do A LOT of campaigning.  Again, they were in the Oscars orbit this year by choice.
> It should be a surprise to no one that people in the orbit of an awards season are going to be the focus of most jokes told in the show.  It's nothing personal, and it's certainly not an attack.  It's the way it's worked for decades.  It's also notable that there are some great actors, directors and writers who have never won an Oscar due in large part to their unwillingness to campaign.  They don't get many jokes told about them because they're not in the orbit.


Oh yes I’ve just remembered the previous - that was the #oscarssowhite year & people were joking about how unlikely it was that either Smith would receive an acting nomination…… 

He clearly learned from Eddie Redmayne that year that if you just put in a solid job in a safe biopic you can get an Oscar and then cash in on horrid schlock for the rest of time 

Just wait till Jada sweeps best actress in 3 years time  for either an Apple TV Tracey Chapman biopic or Madagascar #52 electric boogaloo.


----------



## bellecate

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean...I find it distasteful, but I don't follow them because I find them grating and even I had heard about their open marriage, Jada's affair etc. Maybe if you don't want your personal life to be the butt of jokes stop talking about it at every chance.



Exactly!


----------



## Sferics

Ohhhhkay.


----------



## DeMonica

jelliedfeels said:


> He clearly learned from Eddie Redmayne that year that if you just put in a solid job in a safe biopic you can get an Oscar and then cash in on horrid schlock for the rest of time



He's already tried this method - Ali earned him a nomination only.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean...I find it distasteful, but I don't follow them because I find them grating and even I had heard about their open marriage, Jada's affair etc. Maybe if you don't want your personal life to be the butt of jokes stop talking about it at every chance.


I saw them one time in an interview talking about how they would go to parties at people's homes and go in the bathroom and have sex.  Uugh.  I don't need to know that.  Then years later it was her having an affair?  then them having an open marriage?  why do we all need to know this?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

purseinsanity said:


> Wonder if he would've cried racism?


I’m not sure it would’ve even been that but something set him off and it’s weird it was that joke. I just don’t see him going quietly or peacefully if he can slap a man on a live tv awards show…..He probably feels he’s more important than being removed…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> really?  I thought it was pretty harmless....not like anyone thinks they're incestuous (as far as I know)


 I don’t think they are either but the joke kinda gave those vibes. Jakes did not look happy but it seemed more offensive than the Chris Rock joke..


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> and after the slap you could see him saying the F word to Chris from his seat....sealing the insult on behalf of Jada


yeah, I watched it live. Will said "keep my wife's name out of your f-ing mouth" TWICE


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> and after the slap you could see him saying the F word to Chris from his seat....sealing the insult on behalf of Jada


DP


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like no matter what the outcome is, the whole thing has been so sullied for him, as he deserves. Even seeing headlines about the Academy asking him to leave (whether true or not) and that they’re meeting to decide what discipline he will face is really really embarrassing.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like no matter what the outcome is, the whole thing has been so sullied for him, as he deserves. Even seeing headlines about the Academy asking him to leave (whether true or not) and that they’re meeting to decide what discipline he will face is really really embarrassing.


he ruined his big moment....hope they're proud of themselves (not)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, me too.  That is after I stopped by wherever my son was to snatch whatever device he was typing on out of his hands.



" Hey honey... yeah, your dad's being an idiot again."


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Feel sorry for Jada???  Not in this lifetime!  There's video of her laughing when Will slapped Chris.  That's beyond disgusting.  And, the comment made by their son after the fact shows what kind of parents both Jada and Will are.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Why would he? As much as she would love it, most people don’t give a crap about Jada.* Regardless of her own work I only know her because she’s married to Will and is a chronic over-sharer.
> 
> I doubt most people knew about her condition until the day after when it was all over social media and the news.




THIS!!!  and people keep saying "oh he had to know it was everywhere!"  no it was not and people don't worship everything they do.  i have watched several episodes of her show and even i had not seen anything about it and i have seen many people who have said the same.  i don't pay any attention to her unless she was talking to someone else or about someone else i am interested in!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Why would he? As much as she would love it, most people don’t give a crap about Jada. Regardless of her own work I only know her because she’s married to Will and is a chronic over-sharer.
> 
> I doubt most people knew about her condition until the day after when it was all over social media and the news.


She is a B-list actress married to an A-list actor.  She isn't satisfied with that.  She needs to constantly show how smart and relevant and cool she is.  From the over-sharing about her sex life to the talk about her relationship with the dead Tupac.  To the sharing about how perfect their family is and how close they were to Will's ex while raising their kids.  She is just smug.  He has always seemed like a regular guy and a nice guy.  But not so much today.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> well, they go around bragging about their open marriage so how is it not fair game?


He has clarified that he meant open as in open communication. Also, according to both of them they were broken up during her entanglement with August.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> He has clarified that he meant open as in open communication. Also, according to both of them they were broken up during her entanglement with August.


that wasn't my understanding a doing a quick search I found several articles about their marriage, including this one from Newsweek.  apparently Jada's values weren't compatible with monogamy

Will Smith Reveals Details of His Open Marriage With Jada Pinkett Smith (newsweek.com)


----------



## hermes_lemming

She is laughing at Will slapping Chris








						Video of Jada Pinkett Smith laughing after Will Smith slap surfaces
					

The “Red Table Talk” co-host could be seen laughing when Rock said, “Wow, Will Smith just smacked the s–t out of me” during the 2022 Oscars ceremony.




					pagesix.com
				




Tell me again how she is in the right in all this?


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> She is laughing at Will slapping Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of Jada Pinkett Smith laughing after Will Smith slap surfaces
> 
> 
> The “Red Table Talk” co-host could be seen laughing when Rock said, “Wow, Will Smith just smacked the s–t out of me” during the 2022 Oscars ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how she is in the right in all this?


wow....you'd think she'd by trying to calm her husband down as he ruins his big night.....instead she sits there laughing while he yells the F word?


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> well, they go around bragging about their open marriage so how is it not fair game?



The icky part to me was not Regina Hall's joke about WS's open marriage but her calling up all the handsome single guys, patting them down, leering at them and I was wondering how people would feel if a man did that to a bunch of single women on stage at the Oscars.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> The icky part to me was not Regina Hall's joke about WS's open marriage but her calling up all the handsome single guys, patting them down, leering at them and I was wondering how people would feel if a man did that to a bunch of single women on stage at the Oscars.


I don't hate her but I was wondering what she was doing as a host.  Usually they're comics.  She's a medium level movie actress? (unless she has other background I'm not aware of)
Maybe she was a victim of the writers? (not that she couldn't have refused to do that skit)


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> wow....you'd think she'd by trying to calm her husband down as he ruins his big night.....instead she sits there laughing while he yells the F word?




i told y'all - i think she is jealous of him and would love to see him fall from his pedestal and being the nice guy that people love!  has she tweeted anything else "in support" of her husband??


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> The icky part to me was not Regina Hall's joke about WS's open marriage but her calling up all the handsome single guys, patting them down, leering at them and I was wondering how people would feel if a man did that to a bunch of single women on stage at the Oscars.


Eh. Women are objectified all the time. There was a skit they did one year at the Oscars where the host was literally singing about the actresses breasts.


----------



## Chanbal

I'm lost here. I liked WS a lot on The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. In any event, here is the BLG's video on the subject for the less informed ones like me. 



_How Jada Pinkett is MANIPULATING Will Smith_


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i told y'all - i think she is jealous of him and would love to see him fall from his pedestal and being the nice guy that people love!  has she tweeted anything else "in support" of her husband??


or she loves how he's subservient to her.....you know - he's the big star but she's the boss


----------



## sdkitty

Chanbal said:


> I'm lost here. I liked WS a lot on The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. In any event, here is the BLG's video on the subject for the less informed ones like me.
> 
> 
> 
> _How Jada Pinkett is MANIPULATING Will Smith_



interesting point he makes about Will being so jealous of Tupak.  I always thought she promoted her relationship with him to give her street cred or coolness.  but maybe it was to make her A-list husband feel jealous and insecure.


----------



## Toby93

sdkitty said:


> She is a B-list actress married to an A-list actor.  She isn't satisfied with that.  She needs to constantly show how smart and relevant and cool she is.  From the over-sharing about her sex life to the talk about her relationship with the dead Tupac.  To the sharing about how perfect their family is and how close they were to Will's ex while raising their kids.  She is just smug.  He has always *seemed* like a regular guy and a nice guy.  But not so much today.


I guess he showed his true colors on Sunday night.  All those years of carefully cultivating the nice guy image.  Gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> I'm lost here. I liked WS a lot on The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. In any event, here is the BLG's video on the subject for the less informed ones like me.
> 
> 
> 
> _How Jada Pinkett is MANIPULATING Will Smith_




As usual BLG is spot on in his analysis.


----------



## RueMonge

youngster said:


> Earlier in the broadcast, Regina Hall did make a joke about their open marriage. It was when she was calling up "single guys" like Bradley Cooper and Jason Momoa for "emergency Covid tests" and ended up patting them down.   So, she calls out Will Smith's name and says, oh you're married but Jada says its OK.  Something like that.  So, maybe WS was already on edge due to that.  It was actually awful that Regina Hall got away with that icky skit.


I agree, that skit was awful. A man would not be allowed to speak suggestively about actresses in the audience and touch them like that. She should not have done it either.


----------



## sdkitty

according to TMZ, police were ready to arrest Will if Chris had pressed charges but he declined to do so
I know a lot of people here don't like TMZ but they do seem to have sources


----------



## uhpharm01

prettyprincess said:


> He has clarified that he meant open as in open communication. Also, according to both of them they were broken up during her entanglement with August.


i heard that too


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> but did he know about her condition?



Chris Rock said that he didn't know, that's what's he's claiming 



I heard that she had talked about it just a few days before The Oscars and also he made a doc about Black hair back in 2009. 









						Voices: Chris Rock, the man who made a documentary about Black women’s hair, undermined everything with one joke
					

‘I was in the shower one day and had just handfuls of hair in my hands and I was just like, ‘Oh my God, am I going bald?’’ Jada Pinkett Smith said on her talk show. ‘It was one of those times in my life where I was literally shaking in fear.’




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> according to TMZ, police were ready to arrest Will if Chris had pressed charges but he declined to do so
> I know a lot of people here don't like TMZ but they do seem to have sources




that came out back on March 28,2022 and it was reported by NBC news also. 









						Police say Chris Rock declined to file a report against Will Smith
					

The night's best actor winner strode to the stage and appeared to slap the comedian after Rock made a joke about Smith's wife, actress Jada Pinkett Smith.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock said that he didn't know, that's what's he's claiming
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that she had talked about it just a few days before The Oscars and also he made a doc about Black hair back in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voices: Chris Rock, the man who made a documentary about Black women’s hair, undermined everything with one joke
> 
> 
> ‘I was in the shower one day and had just handfuls of hair in my hands and I was just like, ‘Oh my God, am I going bald?’’ Jada Pinkett Smith said on her talk show. ‘It was one of those times in my life where I was literally shaking in fear.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


who know whether he knew
But even if he did, a joke in poor taste is no excuse for assault


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> according to TMZ, police were ready to arrest Will if Chris had pressed charges but he declined to do so
> I know a lot of people here don't like TMZ but they do seem to have sources


I wish Chris had pressed charges. I cannot believe that people were consoling Will like Denzel and Bradley Cooper. That’s disgusting….


----------



## mewwwie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I wish Chris had pressed charges. I cannot believe that people were consoling Will like Denzel and Bradley Cooper. That’s disgusting….


I'm curious to know which celebs gave a standing ovation to Will...


----------



## Abba13

Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> who know whether he knew
> But even if he did, a joke in poor taste is no excuse for assault


I understand that that Chris Rock may or may not have known that Jada had alopecia, that's why I typed " that Chris claimed that he didn't know that she had alopecia".

  I agree that the joke was made in bad taste and but I still think that he should have known better because Chris Rock did that doc about hair back 2009.


I've never said that a joke in bad taste is an excuse for assault.


----------



## rose60610

The joke was lame, not vicious IMO. So are all lame, or even vicious, jokes directed at a family member fair game for another family member to pop the offender? Or only if you're Will Smith?  If CR's joke was so offensive to both Will and Jada, then why did they both laugh at it at first?  It's been taped and replayed over and over. Maybe Will thought it'd be funny to make a scene, slap and swear at the Oscars. Jada was laughing at her husband after he slapped. To go to that extreme, why not walk out in disgust while they're at it?Oh wait, Best Actor Award was coming up. I suppose if Will had lost they'd have walked out then!


----------



## uhpharm01

This man has had it out for Jada since 1997.


----------



## RJY

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


If he was defending her honor, why didn't he punch himself for laughing at the joke in the first place.


----------



## Heart Star

That joke (which I didn't think was CR's best work - he is way better than that) could have been said to ANYONE in that room with a shaved/bald head. It was a total paint by numbers joke, IMHO!
JPS and her weird kids are not interesting to me so I don't read anything about them. I had no clue she has alopecia. If it wasn't for the slap, I would have probably never known she had it, and I would have just continued with my original thought that CR told a pretty lame-o joke that he just directed at her because she was right in the front and happened to have the right hair to fit the joke. 
The joke one of the hosts made about their open marriage or whatever (I did hear something about that somehow) seemed more shocking or offensive to me. I was really surprised by WS's reaction to a banal bald joke!


----------



## haute okole

Apparently, Whoopi said that Will was not escorted out by police because the last thing producers wanted was to have cameras catch a “manic” Will Smith struggling with officers, or something to that effect.  Anyway, if Whoopi said the word manic to describe Will, this indicates to me that Will Smith has a serious mental illness that she just hinted at, such as Bipolar Disorder.  People typically do not have manic episodes unless they are mentally ill or maybe high.


----------



## RuedeNesle

A few years ago (before covid) my oldest grandson got in trouble at school for hitting another student. He said the student called him fat, he got mad and hit him. My grandson couldn't understand why he was in trouble because the other student "started" it by calling him names. We had to explain to him that hitting someone is not the proper response to name calling. The other student was in trouble also for calling him fat, but the school didn't call his parents to come get him like they did with my grandson because hitting is a more serious offense and you have to leave the school grounds once you hit someone. What did WS's reaction teach children? It's okay to hit someone if they say something you don't like. And you don't have to leave the premises if you don't want to.


----------



## limom

Jada did not need Tupac for street credit, if anything this was the other way around. 
Girlfriend was the real one. 
Tupac was the child of two activists and a poet to start with. the thugs life myth came later…
As far as WS being manic, this is not what Whoopi said, she said he was going thru some things….
She implied that he was in crisis.. Drugs, mental health? Who knows?


----------



## limom

Carson and Vivica commented yesterday. 
Listen to what she says about Jada‘s reaction.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t know why it didn’t work but the almodovar and Travolta references were meant to be seperate sections.
> 
> That’s interesting it did occur to me given it was translated that the negative implication might not actually exist in what Almodovar actually wrote but I couldn’t resist the joke.
> 
> But I  suppose the English equivalent would be something closer to bilge or swill or indeed rotten. ‘Something is rotten in the state of Denmark and in Hollywood too’ - I think it’s got a little sly wink to the reader in it either way.
> 
> Oh yes I’ve just remembered the previous - that was the #oscarssowhite year & people were joking about how unlikely it was that either Smith would receive an acting nomination……
> 
> He clearly learned from Eddie Redmayne that year that if you just put in a solid job in a safe biopic you can get an Oscar and then cash in on horrid schlock for the rest of time
> 
> Just wait till Jada sweeps best actress in 3 years time  for either an Apple TV Tracey Chapman biopic or Madagascar #52 electric boogaloo.


I misspoke, all of the family will sweep every award category for ‘Red Table the movie: between a Chris Rock and a hard(core) place’


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I misspoke, all of the family will sweep every award category for ‘Red Table the movie: between a Chris Rock and a hard(core) place’


A biopic of the two of them would be epic….
They Will ()leave it to their children, imho.
How are the two wonders going to stay in the industry otherwise?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> or she loves how he's subservient to her.....you know - he's the big star but she's the boss




yes!! I just saw were DL hughley said that he thinks something serious happened to them because it seems like the last few years she has been on a mission to publicly embarrass him as often as she can! i know that’s how she acts to me and I wondered if anyone else saw it that way. 
he also said that they ain’t rich because of Jada’s movie roles!!     EXACTLY my point. but I think he’s right too because she loves to humiliate him.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sdkitty said:


> I don't hate her but I was wondering what she was doing as a host.  Usually they're comics.  She's a medium level movie actress? (unless she has other background I'm not aware of)
> Maybe she was a victim of the writers? (not that she couldn't have refused to do that skit)


She’s won an Oscar (for If Beale Street Could Talk) so she gets asked back to host like other winners. I really like her acting. I would imagine she is probably scripted as she’s not a stand up.

To me, it just smacks of the wider problem that the tone of this ceremony is all over the place: one minute they are cracking incest qnd groping jokes the next minute people are acting horribly offended for the Smiths about a joke about hair.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yes!! I just saw were DL hughley said that he thinks something serious happened to them because it seems like the last few years she has been on a mission to publicly embarrass him as often as she can! i know that’s how she acts to me and I wondered if anyone else saw it that way.
> he also said that they ain’t rich because of Jada’s movie roles!!     EXACTLY my point. but I think he’s right too because she loves to humiliate him.


Wow DL???!!!
He wishes he was married to Will so he wouldn’t have to tour and appear in everything and everything
Shady old dude


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> She’s won an Oscar (for If Beale Street Could Talk) so she gets asked back to host like other winners. I really like her acting. I would imagine she is probably scripted as she’s not a stand up.
> 
> To me, it just smacks of the wider problem that the tone of this ceremony is all over the place: one minute they are cracking incest qnd groping jokes the next minute people are acting horribly offended for the Smiths about a joke about hair.


Trying to please and attract everyone and everybody does not work, imho.
Three presenters (while all super talented in their own rights) dilute and confuse the funny.
Although, who is going to step up next year?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Wow DL???!!!
> He wishes he was married to Will so he wouldn’t have to tour and appear in everything and everything
> Shady old dude



the truth hurts!     Jada is not the movie star will is after all these years an  never will be And she knows it. she also is not the successful musician he is either even though she’s tried that too and tried to blame it on racism!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> the truth hurts!     Jada is not the movie star will is after all these years an  never will be And she knows it. she also is not the successful musician he is either even though she’s tried that too and tried to blame it on racism!


Madame, she is the Red Table Top Mistress


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Madame, she is the Red Table Top Mistress



I stand corrected


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Trying to please and attract everyone and everybody does not work, imho.
> Three presenters (while all super talented in their own rights) dilute and confuse the funny.
> Although, who is going to step up next year?


I think they should go for a tonal pivot and make it a family friendly audience. I think a lot of kids and genteel people want to see the glitz but don’t like all the whiplash tone changes. 

Also most of the things they award are Disney properties now so why not fully embrace it?


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I think they should go for a tonal pivot and make it a family friendly audience. I think a lot of kids and genteel people want to see the glitz but don’t like all the whiplash tone changes.
> 
> Also most of the things they award are Disney properties now so why not fully embrace it?


Agreed.
I also don’t think they can expect young folks to sit down and watch the whole caboodle at once either.
The Gen Z are tik tokers to the core.

The edgy stuff can be saved for other awards IE the golden globes, sag awards and on and on.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I don't hate her but I was wondering what she was doing as a host.  Usually they're comics.  She's a medium level movie actress? (unless she has other background I'm not aware of)
> Maybe she was a victim of the writers? (not that she couldn't have refused to do that skit)



she is considered  comedic actress 








						6 Times Regina Hall Proved She's Comedy Gold
					

With her first look deal sealed at Showtime, we can stop arguing that Regina Hall is the most underrated comedic actress of the modern era.




					www.essence.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.



Geez. This is the Oscars 2022, not a medieval court.


----------



## uhpharm01

haute okole said:


> Apparently, Whoopi said that Will was not escorted out by police because the last thing producers wanted was to have cameras catch a “manic” Will Smith struggling with officers, or something to that effect.  Anyway, if Whoopi said the word manic to describe Will, this indicates to me that Will Smith has a serious mental illness that she just hinted at, such as Bipolar Disorder.  People typically do not have manic episodes unless they are mentally ill or maybe high.


and "also because it would have been 15 to 20 minutes explanation about why they had taken out the black man out" according to Whoopi.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> and "also because it would have been 15 to 20 minutes explanation about why they had taken out the black man out" according to Whoopi.



She is not wrong but can she stop putting her Birkenstock(albeit the Manolo version) foot in her mouth???
Or is she at the stage where she just says whatever?!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> She is not wrong but can she stop putting her Birkenstock(albeit the Manolo version) foot in her mouth???
> Or is she at the stage where she just says whatever?!!!!


She's something else sometimes.

she wasn't there that night according to Whoopi, she said that she was wanted to give some insight.


----------



## gelbergirl

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.



Women can defend their own honor.
He essentially infantilized his wife.
A wife is not a child.
Especially this wife.  She can stand up for herself it seems.


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> Women can defend their own honor.
> He essentially infantilized his wife.
> A wife is not a child.
> Especially this wife.  She can stand up for herself it seems.


Another way to look at it, is that he had his wife’s back.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Agreed.
> I also don’t think they can expect young folks to sit down and watch the whole caboodle at once either.
> The Gen Z are tik tokers to the core.
> 
> The edgy stuff can be saved for other awards IE the golden globes, sag awards and on and on.



That's why the Oscars did this. The influencers that I like the best is Remi Cruz, she's not perfect but I like her the best. Also Ricky Thompson and Denzel Dion were there too. Those other influencers that they had there I don't know them well enough.








						A Recap of the Influencers Who Attended the Oscars
					

Last night while watching the Oscars, you might have noticed a few familiar faces. In order to promote the award show and appeal to younger audiences, the Academy partnered with Meta and brought on a few influencers, like Chris Olsen and Remi Bader to appear on the red carpet.




					whatstrending.com


----------



## canto bight

jelliedfeels said:


> She’s won an Oscar (for If Beale Street Could Talk) so she gets asked back to host like other winners. I really like her acting. I would imagine she is probably scripted as she’s not a stand up.
> 
> To me, it just smacks of the wider problem that the tone of this ceremony is all over the place: one minute they are cracking incest qnd groping jokes the next minute people are acting horribly offended for the Smiths about a joke about hair.



A different Regina, Regina King, won an Oscar for If Beale Street Could Talk.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Wow DL???!!!
> He wishes he was married to Will so he wouldn’t have to tour and appear in everything and everything
> *Shady old dude*


I agree.


----------



## jelliedfeels

canto bight said:


> A different Regina, Regina King, won an Oscar for If Beale Street Could Talk.


Oh my bad! I did read the name as Regina King. Sorry to Regina Hall but I do agree with @sdkitty I wouldn’t know who she is without a Google and I didn’t watch the men sketch tbh as I try and fast forward the cringe stuff.


----------



## canto bight

jelliedfeels said:


> Oh my bad! I did read the name as Regina King. Sorry to Regina Hall but I do agree with @sdkitty I wouldn’t know who she is without a Google and I didn’t watch the men sketch tbh as I try and fast forward the cringe stuff.



I even wrote the name Hall at first when typing!  

I watched the entire show but must have missed that part of it during a wine refill break, but it sounds like something I don't want to see!


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Carson and Vivica commented yesterday.
> Listen to what she says about Jada‘s reaction.



I had to turn it off halfway. I cannot stand Vivica’s screeching voice. She’s so wordy-  she really has nothing to say but she tries so hard. Carson didn’t need anyone in that segment.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I had to turn it off halfway. I cannot stand Vivica’s screeching voice. She’s so wordy-  she really has nothing to say but she tries so hard. Carson didn’t need anyone in that segment.


I enjoy extra Vivi (Ghee i wonder why?) and her point that Jada could have stopped her husband from acting like a fool is valid,imo.


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> Another way to look at it, is that he had his wife’s back.



...because she's an idiot.
She's too dumb and weak to walk across the room at an industry function and assault a comedic colleague.
Poor Jada, never learned how to stand up for herself.


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> ...because she's an idiot.
> She's too dumb and weak to walk across the room at an industry function and assault a comedic colleague.
> Poor Jada, never learned how to stand up for herself.


Yes, it is an example of toxic masculinity but sometimes some men and women like to fantasize about being “protected” by a strong partner.
It is exhausting to be an Alpha at all times.,,No?


----------



## papertiger

WS was wrong, but the RA was worse

Really interesting and well articulated thoughts on cancel culture too


----------



## limom

papertiger said:


> WS was wrong, but the RA was worse



What do you mean by RA?


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> What do you mean by RA?



Royal Academy (apologies, I'm on the phone too)


----------



## limom

papertiger said:


> Royal Academy (apologies, I'm on the phone too)


Thanks


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> Apparently, Whoopi said that Will was not escorted out by police because the last thing producers wanted was to have cameras catch a “manic” Will Smith struggling with officers, or something to that effect.  Anyway, if Whoopi said the word manic to describe Will, this indicates to me that Will Smith has a serious mental illness that she just hinted at, such as Bipolar Disorder.  People typically do not have manic episodes unless they are mentally ill or maybe high.


I was kind of wondering along those lines if maybe Denzel and the other stars who spoke to him right afterwards were not trying to comfort him but simply to calm him down to prevent further problems.


----------



## limom

RueMonge said:


> I was kind of wondering along those lines if maybe Denzel and the other stars who spoke to him right afterwards were not trying to comfort him but simply to calm him down to prevent further problems.


This would make sense, as
Denzel mentored Will earlier in his career.
Tyler is a large man and a peace maker by nature.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Another way to look at it, is that he had his wife’s back.



One can have their wife's back, but slapping & being vulgar
doesn't resolve the issue.. It raises so many questions about WS..
His Oscar win has been  so tainted...


----------



## limom

Love Of My Life said:


> One can have their wife's back, but slapping & being vulgar
> doesn't resolve the issue.. It raises so many questions about WS..
> His Oscar win has been  so tainted...


Absolutely. Hitting is wrong.
But I can understand the romanticism of his action on a primal level.
All is fair in love and war.


----------



## Silverplume

It’s as if two very different groups are discussing the actions and choices of one Will Smith. Maybe the ones who support the violence could take to the streets and express their fondness for violence and the romantic implications of trashing establishments, businesses, and individuals. The ones who view a lack of self-control as a character flaw and violence as a way of life as a travesty can just pay for the cleanup and repairs after the tantrums, right?


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Yes, it is an example of toxic masculinity but sometimes some men and women like to fantasize about being “protected” by a strong partner.
> It is exhausting to be an Alpha at all times.,,No?



I get what you mean. Seeing that side of the coin doesn’t mean the violence is condoned. Although there are plenty of people who do think Chris Rock deserved it . Per a poll I saw, yikes.

I always thought it was kinda sweet of RHOBH’s crotchety ole Ken to jump in at any opportunity to put down any of the wives who dared to talk badly of his beloved LVP.

Personally if I had a devastating health issue and someone made fun of me, I wouldn’t be mad if DH put them in their place (verbally).


----------



## Silverplume

_Were_ some Oscar attendees fantasizing about the romance of being in the same room as the slapping, bellowing, and cursing “alpha” male? Does _everyone_ within earshot of the Smiths *have to* participate in their marital drama? Does everyone who saw the display of “love” have to _approve_ it?


----------



## limom

Silverplume said:


> It’s as if two very different groups are discussing the actions and choices of one Will Smith. Maybe the ones who support the violence could take to the streets and express their fondness for violence and the romantic implications of trashing establishments, businesses, and individuals. The ones who view a lack of self-control as a character flaw and violence as a way of life as a travesty can just pay for the cleanup and repairs after the tantrums, right?


N/M
It is Friday.


----------



## sdkitty

interesting perspective from two black professors on PBS
Maybe we can't understand black women's sensitivity about their hair.  But then again, Jada recently posted how much she loved her bald head.
I thought the comment toward the end about Adrian Brody assaulting someone on stage and getting away with it was interesting.  Not that I think Brody should have been punished necessarily but I did think it was kinda disgusting.

Slapping incident at the Oscars sparks difficult but important conversations | PBS NewsHour


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yes!! I just saw were DL hughley said that he thinks something serious happened to them because it seems like the last few years she has been on a mission to publicly embarrass him as often as she can! i know that’s how she acts to me and I wondered if anyone else saw it that way.
> he also said that they ain’t rich because of Jada’s movie roles!!     EXACTLY my point. but I think he’s right too because she loves to humiliate him.


well, if she enjoyed seeing him make a fool of himself on the biggest night of his life, she should divorce him.  That to me would mean she pretty much hates him.


----------



## prettyprincess

Silverplume said:


> It’s as if two very different groups are discussing the actions and choices of one Will Smith. *Maybe the ones who support the violence could take to the streets and express their fondness for violence and the romantic implications of trashing establishments, businesses, and individuals. The ones who view a lack of self-control as a character flaw and violence as a way of life as a travesty can just pay for the cleanup and repairs after the tantrums, right?*


I don’t understand this. What groups are you referring to?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jada Pinkett Smith has been discussing her alopecia since 2018 & she provided her
own insight into how accepting she has been of her alopecia.
Was it insensitive of Chris Rock to make a "joke" at her expense. Yes, it was
Was it worthy of a slap & vulgar commentary to follow?
Was it the first joke that Jada heard.. doubtful but nonetheless the slap was heard
around the world
WS could have made more impact by discussing alopecia by bringing it front & center
& showing women as well as men who suffer how to handle yourself with grace & dignity
through adversity.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Love Of My Life said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith has been discussing her alopecia since 2018 & she provided her
> own insight into how accepting she has been of her alopecia.
> Was it insensitive of Chris Rock to make a "joke" at her expense. Yes, it was
> Was it worthy of a slap & vulgar commentary to follow?
> Was it the first joke that Jada heard.. doubtful but nonetheless the slap was heard
> around the world
> WS could have made more impact by discussing alopecia by bringing it front & center
> & showing women as well as men who suffer how to handle yourself with grace & dignity
> through adversity.



It's not uncommon for a person's ego to get in the way and assume that another person's actions are motivated by themselves.  But that doesn't mean those assumptions are right - they rarely are.  Jada may have been talking about this since 2018, but that does not mean everyone was listening. She's a star, but she's not a huge star.  Put any celebrities name in twitter, and you can find all kinds of examples of things that have been known for years but people don't know. (Example - I was today years old when I found out Jessica Chastain has two kids).  Big fans know these facts.  Casual fans do not.  
Not being a fan of Jada's I did not know that she had alopecia until after the slap.  I don't think I was the only one who didn't know.  So all that the fact that Jada talked about it confirms is that a lot of the world does not pay detailed attention to her.


----------



## limom

Madonna as always…


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock Shuts Down 'F*** Will Smith' Fan in Boston Audience
					

Chris Rock shut down a fan in the crowd of his stand-up set that cussed out Will Smith.




					www.tmz.com
				




I'm glad he did this. I still didn't like the joke he made about Jada.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LibbyRuth said:


> It's not uncommon for a person's ego to get in the way and assume that another person's actions are motivated by themselves.  But that doesn't mean those assumptions are right - they rarely are.  Jada may have been talking about this since 2018, but that does not mean everyone was listening. She's a star, but she's not a huge star.  Put any celebrities name in twitter, and you can find all kinds of examples of things that have been known for years but people don't know. (Example - I was today years old when I found out Jessica Chastain has two kids).  Big fans know these facts.  Casual fans do not.
> Not being a fan of Jada's I did not know that she had alopecia until after the slap.  I don't think I was the only one who didn't know.  So all that the fact that Jada talked about it confirms is that a lot of the world does not pay detailed attention to her.



Jada doesn't strike me as a "role model" who captivates much of an audience
But the opportunity was there for WS not only to have Jada's back in a more positive way
but to have handled this situation in a more dignified manner.
Would have liked to have heard WS say: Jada has been so extraordinary in handling her
alopecia & hopes to inspire others with strength & courage.
Chris would have looked like an a** for making the joke.
Instead, WS slapped Chris & berated him with vulgarity.
What kind of man resorts to this? A troubled one for sure..


----------



## Silverplume

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t understand this. What groups are you referring to?


Pro-violence people make up one group in this issue. They who think Smith’s violence is “romantic” or “deserved.”
Non-violent people make up the other group. They who are appalled by verbal abuse and physical violence.
Groups are made of *like-minded* people. _See_: Sociology 101, Psychology 101.
In terms of what is ethical, it’s highly desirable to develop and maintain what is called an “integrated philosophy,” one that is consistent and dependable. For instance, one might decide that it’s never okay to respond to words with fists. The decision then applies across the board to family, friends and acquaintances, coworkers and service providers, and movie stars. _See_: Philosophy 101.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock Was Never Asked If He Wanted Will Smith Removed From Oscars Post-Slap: Sources
					

EXCLUSIVE: Oscars producer Will Packer told Good Morning America this morning that Will Smith was not removed from the Oscars because Chris Rock didn’t want that, but Deadline hears from reli…




					deadline.com
				




This is getting really wild now, IMO.


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> She is a B-list actress married to an A-list actor.  She isn't satisfied with that.  She needs to constantly show how smart and relevant and cool she is.  From the over-sharing about her sex life to the talk about her relationship with the dead Tupac. * To the sharing about how perfect their family is and how close they were to Will's ex while raising their kids.*  She is just smug.  He has always seemed like a regular guy and a nice guy.  But not so much today.


What I've heard she wasn't nice at all to her stepson.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock Was Never Asked If He Wanted Will Smith Removed From Oscars Post-Slap: Sources
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Oscars producer Will Packer told Good Morning America this morning that Will Smith was not removed from the Oscars because Chris Rock didn’t want that, but Deadline hears from reli…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting really wild now, IMO.


what a mess
If they had escorted him out there would have likely been outrage since it was pretty much a given that he would win best actor.  
This was pretty much a no-win for Packer and the Academy IMO


----------



## DeMonica

mewwwie said:


> I'm curious to know which celebs gave a standing ovation to Will...


It's a good question indeed. Apart from muting the volume for a few seconds, nothing really happened after the slap. WS was celebrated just like any other winner.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock Shuts Down 'F*** Will Smith' Fan in Boston Audience
> 
> 
> Chris Rock shut down a fan in the crowd of his stand-up set that cussed out Will Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad he did this. I still didn't like the joke he made about Jada.


he's showing class


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> This would make sense, as
> Denzel mentored Will earlier in his career.
> Tyler is a large man and a peace maker by nature.


Tyler would never have done something like this and I doubt Denzel would have either


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> Apparently, Whoopi said that Will was not escorted out by police because the last thing producers wanted was to have cameras catch a “manic” Will Smith struggling with officers, or something to that effect.  Anyway, if Whoopi said the word manic to describe Will, this indicates to me that Will Smith has a serious mental illness that she just hinted at, such as Bipolar Disorder.  People typically do not have manic episodes unless they are mentally ill or maybe high.


you're assuming that Whoopi knows something about Will - that he's bipolar? as opposed to her just using that word to describe what was going on?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


Yea he looks the other way when August is present


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Tyler would never have done something like this and I doubt Denzel would have either


You sure about that??


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Yes, it is an example of toxic masculinity but sometimes some men and women like to fantasize about being “protected” by a strong partner.
> It is exhausting to be an Alpha at all times.,,No?


He is no alpha. He made that abundantly clear btwn Tupac and august


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> He is no alpha. He made that abundantly clear btwn Tupac and august


Oops.


----------



## floatinglili

Love Of My Life said:


> Jada doesn't strike me as a "role model" who captivates much of an audience
> But the opportunity was there for WS not only to have Jada's back in a more positive way
> but to have handled this situation in a more dignified manner.
> Would have liked to have heard WS say: Jada has been so extraordinary in handling her
> alopecia & hopes to inspire others with strength & courage.
> Chris would have looked like an a** for making the joke.


Jada herself could have done exactly that by simply taking the GI Jane comparison in good spirits. 
These are meant to be international people, sitting on internationally mind boggling piles of dough, representing and creating in an international culture industry. 
Hollywood’s whole appeal is glamour and entertainment. Not political lectures mid- event on alopecia and certainly not swinging slaps or curses. All the grandstanding makes me feel exhausted with these silly vain people. Lionise real people doing actually important work. Scientists, doctors, volunteers. Give them a world wide televised award show with fashion parade and hundred thousand dollar gift bags. These ppl can go back to community theatre.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> he's showing class


Yes I understand. That is why that  I typed that liked that he did that.


----------



## uhpharm01

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea he looks the other way when August is present


I heard that Jada and August were only together when Jada and Will were separated.


----------



## Love Of My Life

floatinglili said:


> Jada herself could have done exactly that by simply taking the GI Jane comparison in good spirits.
> These are meant to be international people, sitting on internationally mind boggling piles of dough, representing and creating in an international culture industry.
> Hollywood’s whole appeal is glamour and entertainment. Not political lectures mid- event on alopecia and certainly not swinging slaps or curses. All the grandstanding makes me feel exhausted with these silly vain people. Lionise real people doing actually important work. Scientists, doctors, volunteers. Give them a world wide televised award show with fashion parade and hundred thousand dollar gift bags. These ppl can go back to community theatre.



Back in March of 1973, Marlon Brando declined his Oscar (Best Actor) for his role in The Godfather.
The Native American actress Sacheen Littlefeather attended the ceremony in Brando's place,
stating that the actor "very regretfully" could not accept the award as he was protesting
Hollywood's portrayal of Native Americans in film.
So yes, the stage can be a place to express/platform your words if done with grace & dignity not
with fists & vulgarity.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I tried to give the audience and staff in the room some grace because I can't imagine what everyone was thinking/feeling in real time. Maybe people sitting in the back thought it could have been staged. And producing a live show is stressful enough, there was no precedent for this and I am sure the crew was worried about making an already volatile situation worse. 

What upset me the most was Jaden's tweet and that it's still up, I feel like that speaks volumes...


----------



## uhpharm01

The BIZARRE Reason Chris Rock Has Been Harassing Jada Pinkett Since The 90s (Allegedly)


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I understand. That is why that  I typed that liked that he did that.


I got that


----------



## Love Of My Life

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I tried to give the audience and staff in the room some grace because I can't imagine what everyone was thinking/feeling in real time. Maybe people sitting in the back thought it could have been staged. And producing a live show is stressful enough, there was no precedent for this and I am sure the crew was worried about making an already volatile situation worse.
> 
> What upset me the most was Jaden's tweet and that it's still up, I feel like that speaks volumes...





Jaden's tweet tells it all..


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Jada and August were only together when Jada and Will were separated.



Did Will know they were separated?


----------



## bag-princess

Jada Pinkett Won’t Allow Will Smith to Talk About the Slap Until He Comes on Her "Red Table Talk" Show
					

Will Smith, Chris Rock, and Jada Pinkett Smith have been trending on the internet for days, and they aren't letting the juice squeezed out of the fruit. Radar Online says that Will and Jada have




					blacksportsonline.com
				






ALLOW him


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Jada Pinkett Won’t Allow Will Smith to Talk About the Slap Until He Comes on Her "Red Table Talk" Show
> 
> 
> Will Smith, Chris Rock, and Jada Pinkett Smith have been trending on the internet for days, and they aren't letting the juice squeezed out of the fruit. Radar Online says that Will and Jada have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacksportsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLOW him


----------



## haute okole

sdkitty said:


> you're assuming that Whoopi knows something about Will - that he's bipolar? as opposed to her just using that word to describe what was going on?


Yes, if you watched the faces of all those who apparently love Will Smith in the audience, ie his costar, the Williams sisters, during his acceptance speech, they looked heartbroken.  Regardless of what Chris said, Will’s reaction was wildly inappropriate given the setting.  Besides being disgusted with Will Smith for sullying the whole event and disrespecting everybody there to the Nth degree, I was also saddened to see the downfall and mental break of a likable and entertaining guy.


----------



## canto bight

Love Of My Life said:


> Back in March of 1973, Marlon Brando declined his Oscar (Best Actor) for his role in The Godfather.
> The Native American actress Sacheen Littlefeather attended the ceremony in Brando's place,
> stating that the actor "very regretfully" could not accept the award as he was protesting
> Hollywood's portrayal of Native Americans in film.
> So yes, the stage can be a place to express/platform your words if done with grace & dignity not
> with fists & vulgarity.



John Wayne also had to be held back from physically assaulting her and Clint Eastwood openly mocked her so the Oscars has a little history of disgusting behavior.


----------



## rose60610

Questlove and the Williams' sisters had their huge moments stolen from them due to Smith's behavior. I feel bad for them.


----------



## RJY

haute okole said:


> Yes, if you watched the faces of all those who apparently love Will Smith in the audience, ie his costar, the Williams sisters, during his acceptance speech, they looked heartbroken.  Regardless of what Chris said, Will’s reaction was wildly inappropriate given the setting.  Besides being disgusted with Will Smith for sullying the whole event and disrespecting everybody there to the Nth degree, I was also saddened to see the downfall and mental break of a likable and entertaining guy.


Maybe they were heartbroken because Will Smith ruined the night for everyone. He partied afterwards like nothing happened and then his son tweeted proudly. Has Jaden had a mental break too? And Jada laughing after the slap, also a mental break? 

Awards shows hire comedians to entertain and yes, part of that has always been to do it at actors' expense. They all know this going in. But they attend every year and don't get violent.


----------



## TC1

DeuxMoi posted a blind referencing Will saying there will be some rehab announced soon.


----------



## rose60610

rita2129 said:


> Maybe they were heartbroken because Will Smith ruined the night for everyone. He partied afterwards like nothing happened and then his son tweeted proudly. Has Jaden had a mental break too? And Jada laughing after the slap, also a mental break?
> 
> *Awards shows hire comedians to entertain and yes, part of that has always been to do it at actors' expense. They all know this going in.* But they attend every year and don't get violent.



This, a 100 times!


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> DeuxMoi posted a blind referencing Will saying there will be some rehab announced soon.


I hate to sound jaded, but he is just trying to save face.  No way he would even THINK about rehab but for to rehab his crap reputation.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I hate to sound jaded, but he is just trying to save face.  No way he would even THINK about rehab but for to rehab his crap reputation.


Do you think that he is a member of the Church of Scientology?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Did Will know they were separated?


lmao


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Do you think that he is a member of the Church of Scientology?


They deny it, but they lie.  They funded a school in Calabasas that closed.  Here is an article from 2013.


----------



## mewwwie

bag-princess said:


> Jada Pinkett Won’t Allow Will Smith to Talk About the Slap Until He Comes on Her "Red Table Talk" Show
> 
> 
> Will Smith, Chris Rock, and Jada Pinkett Smith have been trending on the internet for days, and they aren't letting the juice squeezed out of the fruit. Radar Online says that Will and Jada have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacksportsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLOW him


Desperate to get views and $$ from this situation for her irrelevant talkshow


----------



## RJY

mewwwie said:


> Desperate to get views and $$ from this situation for her irrelevant talkshow


Plus no one to challenge whatever spin they put on it.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Do you think that he is a member of the Church of Scientology?



If not Scientology, then some other fringe theology. Or hell, maybe it’s something they made up themselves as a family. If you go back in the thread several years and read some of the crap their kids were putting out to the press and Will and Jada acting like they were friggin’ geniuses. It was cringe worthy.


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> He has clarified that he meant open as in open communication. Also, according to both of them they were broken up during her entanglement with August.


I call BS again.  ANY marriage should have "open communication".  Mine does, but no way in hello do we call it an "Open marriage" because I think we all know what that really means.  WS is trying to save face.  His face. because he's cuckolded and there's nothing he can do about it.  I read she was entangled with August for 5 years.  When did we ever hear they broke up?  Liars.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


Jada has honor??  IMO, she lost it with many of her past actions, as well as laughing at Will doing what he did.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> View attachment 5369774


That was such a common insult when I was in high school!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> I had to turn it off halfway. I cannot stand Vivica’s screeching voice. She’s so wordy-  she really has nothing to say but she tries so hard. Carson didn’t need anyone in that segment.


Is there something wrong with her voice?  She sounds off.  I've seen her 30 years ago in 90210, and she didn't talk like that.


----------



## bag-mania

This incident inspired an Encanto parody.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> DeuxMoi posted a blind referencing Will saying there will be some rehab announced soon.



trying to get sympathy 



limom said:


> Do you think that he is a member of the Church of Scientology?




yes I still believe they are!  two actresses on Y&R are also members - Sharon Case (Sharon) and Michelle Stafford (Phyllis)




haute okole said:


> They deny it, but they lie.  They funded a school in Calabasas that closed.  Here is an article from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369820



that’s the one I was talking about a few pages back! All the teachers were from the “church“


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> It would be surprising if they had an affair or even their friendship, I thought his anger stemmed from bad blood when Chris rock made fun of Jada for saying that she wasn’t attending the Oscars the year of #OscarSoWhite
> *It would be crazy if she was lying about alopecia, but I do have to say that her hairline is not patchy at all, frankly it’s really perfect.*


I was thinking the same thing 






youngster said:


> So, apparently, Will Smith was asked to leave and he refused.  Incredible.  I guess the Academy didn't have the stomach to have him dragged out of the auditorium by security during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Reveals It Asked Will Smith to Leave 2022 Oscars After Outburst and He 'Refused'
> 
> 
> The Academy says they “may take any disciplinary action, which may include suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted by the Bylaws and Standards of Conduct” against Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com





mewwwie said:


> The Academy can claim all day that they asked him to leave, but what matters is they didn't actually make him leave, because they are cowards. Why would anyone else want to host their fail show in the future when these fools let hosts get assaulted? Then everyone in the room laughs or gives a standing ovation to the assailant? Deranged.









Megs said:


> I am assuming the audience was as shocked by it all as much as the viewers were, but I was really shocked/appalled that no one showed any support for Chris Rock as he stood up on stage post smack just alone and in shock.


I agree.
I can't imagine how isolating that must have felt for CR standing there in front of an audience/live cameras confused and shocked AF to what just happened and yet _no one_ stood up to support him or even bothered to say anything, not even a member of security stepped up to make their presence known after an assault just happened.
It's baffling and disgusting.



hermes_lemming said:


> She is laughing at Will slapping Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of Jada Pinkett Smith laughing after Will Smith slap surfaces
> 
> 
> The “Red Table Talk” co-host could be seen laughing when Rock said, “Wow, Will Smith just smacked the s–t out of me” during the 2022 Oscars ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how she is in the right in all this?





That's exactly what I imagined her reaction to be and boy was I right. 
Not a flinch, no turn of her head/look towards her husband, no movements to indicate shock at what he just did. 
Very unsettling to watch. She is _very _odd.




bag-princess said:


> i told y'all - i think she is jealous of him and would love to see him fall from his pedestal and being the nice guy that people love!  has she tweeted anything else "in support" of her husband??


Yeah and as a narcissist she would have hated for her to be made out to be the guilty/bad one after the whole 'eNtAnGlEmEnT' announcement, when in her mind she didn't seem to do anything wrong. I would not doubt her quest for revenge after that. 
I saw it happen myself years ago with a former boss who was a full blown narcissist and would seek to jeopardize other people if they criticized her or got in her way of anything she wanted or if they said anything about her that she didn't like (but was probably true) etc.




Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.








limom said:


> Carson and Vivica commented yesterday.
> *Listen to what she says about Jada‘s reaction*.



Totally agree with what Vivica says about JPS reaction. Not even a twitch of a movement from her- just sitting there like Queen Bee observing her puppet make a fool of himself.


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> I agree.
> I can't imagine how isolating that must have felt for CR standing there in front of an audience/live cameras confused and shocked AF to what just happened and yet _no one_ stood up to support him or even bothered to say anything, not even a member of security stepped up to make their presence known after an assault just happened.
> It's baffling and disgusting.



I wondered about that as well. Is it because as top-tier Hollywood people they are not used to doing anything for other people? Everything is always done FOR them. They were all sitting around waiting for someone else to do something.


----------



## CarryOn2020

No one asked if CR was ok??????


----------



## Lodpah

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


That’s a scary thought. CR was not brandishing a gun or knife and attacking her or even heading in her direction. It was a mild joke or a joke at her expense. WS does not get a pass on vigilante justice. That’s why you have laws on the books.

He should be charged for assault, plain and simple. Because he’s WS he does not get a pass. If your significant other or someone you knew did what WS did they will be arrested and you would be singing a different tune.


----------



## Tootsie17

CarryOn2020 said:


> No one asked if CR was ok??????


I heard (from various entertainment news sources) that people behind the stage did comfort Chris and ask if he was all right.  I'm glad to know people ran to his defense, we just didn't see it on television. He deserved help more than Smith.


----------



## Toby93

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I tried to give the audience and staff in the room some grace because I can't imagine what everyone was thinking/feeling in real time. Maybe people sitting in the back thought it could have been staged. And producing a live show is stressful enough, there was no precedent for this and I am sure the crew was worried about making an already volatile situation worse.
> 
> What upset me the most was Jaden's tweet and that it's still up, I feel like that speaks volumes...



It says a lot about that pair as parents.  His fake apology on instagram (written no doubt by a flunkie PR agent) - no real apology in person to CR, and the fact that he didn't tell his son to take that down immediately.  I know nothing of their daughter, but the son strikes me as an entitled brat who is living off the coat tails of his famous father.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Chanbal

This was such a sad event. 










						Will Smith resigns from Oscars Academy over slap
					

The actor, who slapped comic Chris Rock, called his own actions "shocking, painful, and inexcusable".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## 1LV

You can’t fire me, I quit!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

CarryOn2020 said:


> No one asked if CR was ok??????



I have to think EMT examined his face/lip/jaw.


----------



## Chagall

Will Smith resigns from academy over CR slap.


----------



## sdkitty

Will Smith Resigns from the Academy After Smacking Chris Rock During Oscars: 'I Am Heartbroken'
					

"I deprived other nominees and winners of their opportunity to celebrate and be celebrated for their extraordinary work," Will Smith said in part in a statement on Friday




					people.com


----------



## uhpharm01

1LV said:


> You can’t fire me, I quit!!!


He was probably told to resign and if he didn't resign they probably would have kicked him out.


----------



## youngster

uhpharm01 said:


> He was probably told to resign and if he didn't resign they probably would have kicked him out.



I agree, I think he resigned because they told him he was likely going to be expelled like Weinstein and Bill Cosby and a couple of others.  If he resigns, there is a chance that one day he will be invited back.  This way, he appears to be taking responsibility for what he did.  Next stop on the Mea Culpa Tour, an interview on his wife's show, then rehab, then a comeback interview with Oprah.


----------



## Antonia

Just saw this on Instagram,  lol.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> Will Smith Resigns from the Academy After Smacking Chris Rock During Oscars: 'I Am Heartbroken'
> 
> 
> "I deprived other nominees and winners of their opportunity to celebrate and be celebrated for their extraordinary work," Will Smith said in part in a statement on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



“You can’t fire me, I quit!”


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> He was probably told to resign and if he didn't resign they probably would have kicked him out.



i agree.  unless jayda ordered him to quit first!! 





Antonia said:


> Just saw this on Instagram,  lol.
> View attachment 5369939






daaaaaaaaamn ricky!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> “You can’t fire me, I quit!”


This is exactly how I interpret it.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> This is exactly how I interpret it.


Or they asked him to resign


----------



## Abba13

Lodpah said:


> That’s a scary thought. CR was not brandishing a gun or knife and attacking her or even heading in her direction. It was a mild joke or a joke at her expense. WS does not get a pass on vigilante justice. That’s why you have laws on the books.
> 
> He should be charged for assault, plain and simple. Because he’s WS he does not get a pass. If your significant other or someone you knew did what WS did they will be arrested and you would be singing a different tune.


I would not be singing a different tune.  Mr Smith knows the anguish his wife has gone through.  He knows her pain.  For someone to diminish that pain in front of a national audience is so unkind and cruel.  
I stand by my statement.  
I understand Mr Smith apologized to Chris.  I doubt he meant it.


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> Jada has honor??  IMO, she lost it with many of her past actions, as well as laughing at Will doing what he did.


Not one person here has first hand knowledge as to what has gone on in their family.  I personally know how the press can take an innocent moment and twist it into filth.  They do it because it sells.


----------



## bag-princess

Abba13 said:


> Not one person here has first hand knowledge as to what has gone on in their family.  I personally know how the press can take an innocent moment and twist it into filth.  *They do it because it sells.*




and THAT is exactly why she does/says things!  she knows it will keep the attention on her.  she is not going to get it from her movie roles.  period!   she has been trying to dull will's spotlight for years and she may have finally succeeded!


----------



## Lodpah

Abba13 said:


> I would not be singing a different tune.  Mr Smith knows the anguish his wife has gone through.  He knows her pain.  For someone to diminish that pain in front of a national audience is so unkind and cruel.
> I stand by my statement.
> I understand Mr Smith apologized to Chris.  I doubt he meant it.


No you don’t do violence. They could have sued for mental or emotional distress, not violently assault him.


----------



## sparkle7

Abba13 said:


> I would not be singing a different tune.  Mr Smith knows the anguish his wife has gone through.  He knows her pain.  For someone to diminish that pain in front of a national audience is so unkind and cruel.
> I stand by my statement.
> I understand Mr Smith apologized to Chris.  I doubt he meant it.


If Will Smith knows the pain his wife was going through why was he initially laughing at the joke. He must if known this was something upsetting to her but he laughed with everyone else.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Abba13 said:


> Will Smith is a wonderful husband who defended his wife's honor.  Love him or hate him....he is a hero in my book.


He is no hero, he assaulted Chris Rock, plain and simple. He made himself look really stupid on national TV. He may be a wonderful husband but that does not give him the right to hit another person. So if someone you knew said something that offended another person and was slapped, you should be ok with it. I wonder what he would have done had it been a female that said the joke?


----------



## RJY

Abba13 said:


> Not one person here has first hand knowledge as to what has gone on in their family.  I personally know how the press can take an innocent moment and twist it into filth.  They do it because it sells.


I think Jaden's tweet spoke volumes about the incident and the family. Ya know, in case partying after the awards like nothing happened wasn't clue enough. The press had nothing to do with that.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Abba13 said:


> Not one person here has first hand knowledge as to what has gone on in their family.  I personally know how the press can take an innocent moment and twist it into filth.  They do it because it sells.


There are tons of people who have things going on within their family but don’t go around slapping people. That was not an innocent moment, he slapped Chris during a live tv event and the press did not twist it at the time. Will Smith needs to grow up.


----------



## CarryOn2020

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There are tons of people who have things going on within their family but don’t go around slapping people. That was not an innocent moment, he slapped Chris during a live tv event and the press did not twist it at the time. Will Smith needs to grow up.



It’s the aggressive behaviors, yes - plural:
[_walk on a stage, slap a comedian/performer, sit down and yell twice at the slapped person + use the F-word on international tv + happily dance the night away + his kid’s aggressive tweet was not removed_].

No, no, civilised society does not and cannot accept this nonsense, especially from those paid millions. Perhaps people seem to have forgotten how to behave due to the junk Hwood and Bravo TV put out there or when they become inebriated. Time to bring back *dignitas *and *gravitas, *especially from the *50* year old crowd.  50! They are not kids.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I agree, I think he resigned because they told him he was likely going to be expelled like Weinstein and Bill Cosby and a couple of others.  If he resigns, there is a chance that one day he will be invited back.  This way, he appears to be taking responsibility for what he did.  Next stop on the Mea Culpa Tour, an interview on his wife's show, then rehab, then a comeback interview with Oprah.


from what I heard on the TV, even though he has resigned from the academy, he can still be nominated for awards....and while that resignation statement was very appropriate, it doesn't erase the fact that he was out partying the night away after the awards.  Plus I'm sure someone else wrote it for him.


----------



## Lodpah

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There are tons of people who have things going on within their family but don’t go around slapping people. That was not an innocent moment, he slapped Chris during a live tv event and the press did not twist it at the time. Will Smith needs to grow up.


Right, plus it’s premeditated cause he was ambling up to the stage calmly and not rushing the stage as if in a fit of crime of passion.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lodpah said:


> Right, plus it’s premeditated cause he was ambling up to the stage calmly and not rushing the stage as if in a fit of crime of passion.


Exactly! He could have changed his mind walking up there at any point. he could’ve walked up to Chris and said the joke was insensitive or something like that and walked back but nope, he slapped him and sat back at his table and yelled profanities…And no remorse after that I could see…..And then your child celebrating it?? There is something very wrong with them if they think these behaviors are acceptable.


----------



## bag-mania

For those who haven’t read his statement, here it is. He says the right-sounding words, I wonder if he means them.

“I have directly responded to the Academy’s disciplinary hearing notice, and I will fully accept any and all consequences for my conduct. My actions at the 94th Academy Awards presentation were shocking, painful, and inexcusable. The list of those I have hurt is long and includes Chris, his family, many of my dear friends and loved ones, all those in attendance, and global audiences at home. I betrayed the trust of the Academy. I deprived other nominees and winners of their opportunity to celebrate and be celebrated for their extraordinary work. I am heartbroken. I want to put the focus back on those who deserve attention for their achievements and allow the Academy to get back to the incredible work it does to support creativity and artistry in film. So, I am resigning from membership in the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, and will accept any further consequences the Board deems appropriate.

Change takes time and I am committed to doing the work to ensure that I never again allow violence to overtake reason.”


----------



## uhpharm01

CarryOn2020 said:


> It’s the aggressive behaviors, yes - plural:
> [_walk on a stage, slap a comedian/performer, sit down and yell twice at the slapped person + use the F-word on international tv + happily dance the night away + his kid’s aggressive tweet was not removed_].
> 
> No, no, civilised society does not and cannot accept this nonsense, especially from those paid millions. Perhaps people seem to have forgotten how to behave due to the junk Hwood and Bravo TV put out there or when they become inebriated. Time to bring back *dignitas *and *gravitas, *especially from the *50* year old crowd.  50! They are not kids.


one would think that jada would have had that kid delete that tweet.


----------



## Deleted 698298

CarryOn2020 said:


> It’s the aggressive behaviors, yes - plural:
> [_walk on a stage, slap a comedian/performer, sit down and yell twice at the slapped person + use the F-word on international tv + happily dance the night away + his kid’s aggressive tweet was not removed_].
> 
> No, no, civilised society does not and cannot accept this nonsense, especially from those paid millions. Perhaps people seem to have forgotten how to behave due to the junk Hwood and Bravo TV put out there or when they become inebriated. Time to bring back *dignitas *and *gravitas, *especially from the *50* year old crowd.  50! They are not kids.


Yes to this!
There’s so much junk tv, idiotic tiktok, televised family dramas like Kartrashians… So many unworthy people are elevated to stardom and they have no decency just various shades of greed


----------



## Chagall

I have been to many events where people got a little silly from imbibing but that was vicious. Most wives would have wanted to drop through the floor with embarrassment but not Jada. Something is wrong with that family. And as mentioned before, if anything that joke was flattering.


----------



## gelbergirl

I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.

Could this be why he does not press charges?
Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?

It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.


----------



## gelbergirl




----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.
> 
> Could this be why he does not press charges?
> Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?
> 
> It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.


I doubt that anyone differently able or not, could have accurately predicted Will’s behavior.
Chris looked stunned and in complete disbelief.(as all of us watching I suspect)
There was a video upthread that exposed that Chris and Jada have been frenemies since the 90’s, so why would he pick that day of all days to attack Chris?


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> I doubt that anyone differently able or not, could have accurately predicted Will’s behavior.
> Chris looked stunned and in complete disbelief.(as all of us watching I suspect)
> There was a video upthread that exposed that Chris and Jada have been frenemies since the 90’s, so why would he pick that day of all days to attack Chris?



Shame


----------



## gelbergirl

...and maybe some warped belief that love is a scapegoat for violence.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I appreciate the different perspectives in this forum, and the respectful manner in which everyone is presenting/discussing their views.

To provide some further insight into WS' mindset that night, is this clip in which he summarizes Arjuna's dilemma in the Bhagvad Gita, one of the most important Hindu texts encompassing philosophy, spirituality, morality, ethical dilemmas, etc. WS is clearly having an existential crisis and seems to be on a spiritual quest for answers. Hopefully, stepping away from the Academy and taking a break from Hollywood will give him some distance from the pressures that go along with being a high profile celebrity?

To be clear, I do not condone Will's actions at all; the above is simply meant to _explain_ his behaviour, perhaps, _without making any excuses_ for him. The academy hires presenters knowing full well what their comedic style is all about. Without any ground rules or guidelines on taboo topics, they are, in a way, encouraging incivility in order to gain ratings.
As for JPS - I have no words...


----------



## limom

Boy, Will revealed himself and his family in that video.
They are not happy/satisfied.
Sunken place.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Boy, Will revealed himself and his family in that video.
> They are not happy/satisfied.
> Sunken place.


I really loved WS as an actor and often wondered what he was like IRL. Unfortunately now I know.


----------



## Mimmy

I think that WS has put the Academy in a difficult place by preemptively resigning. He can be admitted again in the future and can still receive awards.

What decision do they make now? They have already accepted his resignation. If they decide that this is sufficient they appear weak as they already appear. Since he was the one making this decision it now seems insufficient whereas if the Academy suspended him it would seem more like a punishment. They are not going to take away his Oscar; I don’t think that they should even though his behavior was inappropriate and unacceptable.

I don’t have an answer. I am just wondering what the Academy will do now? I think that advising Will to resign was a very calculated decision. It’s possible that the Academy asked him to resign but I don’t think so. It took that option as punishment off the table though. It was also done fairly quickly and we have seen that the Academy is slow to respond and indecisive.


----------



## limom

With That Emancipation movie coming up, Apple exec must be mad, mad, mad.
Can the project be saved?


----------



## Mimmy

limom said:


> With That Emancipation movie coming up, Apple exec must be mad, mad, mad.
> Can the project be saved?





			https://www.showbiz411.com/2022/04/01/apple-tv-is-sitting-on-a-120-mil-will-smith-movie-for-fall-plus-investors-in-his-company-may-be-holding-a-60-mil-bag
		

A lot of people must be furious and trying to figure out how to salvage all these projects.


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> With That Emancipation movie coming up, Apple exec must be mad, mad, mad.
> Can the project be saved?



Maybe. The consensus is Will Smith is a terrific actor.
Heck, I may even view this King Richard movie.
I'm a bit behind on my movies.
I enjoyed his Concussion movie, as well as his performance in the ill-conceived Collateral Beauty.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> Maybe. The consensus is Will Smith is a terrific actor.
> Heck, I may even view this King Richard movie.
> I'm a bit behind on my movies.
> I enjoyed his Concussion movie, as well as his performance in the ill-conceived Collateral Beauty.


King Richard was good, imo.
The cast was good, the story entertaining.
He earned that Oscar.


----------



## uhpharm01

gelbergirl said:


> I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.
> 
> Could this be why he does not press charges?
> Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?
> 
> It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.











						Chris Rock Opened Up About Being Sexually Assaulted By School Bullies In A Resurfaced Interview
					

The comedian also recounted a time that he violently retaliated against one of his bullies, which left him “scared to be angry” for decades.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## canto bight

Heartbreaking how the rich, the famous, the powerful, the good-looking, the whatever can be allowed to intentionally inflict trauma on others with zero consequence.


----------



## Chagall

WS had everything. Looks brains immense success and popularity. His PR team had crafted him an image of being a nice easygoing humble humorous guy. Was there not a little voice at the back of his inebriated brain telling him that slapping someone on stage for the whole world to see was not the best career move. Judging from the smug look on his face on the way back to his seat, he didn’t hear it.


----------



## limom

The fooK?
WS is a bigot racist who punched down constantly????
Yikes!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The fooK?
> WS is a bigot racist who punched down constantly????
> Yikes!


This is shocking.  Maybe being super rich and famous isn't all it's cracked up to be.  Then add to it a wife who isn't happy with a conventional marriage - therefore maybe more destructive than supportive.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> This is shocking.  Maybe being super rich and famous isn't all it's cracked up to be.  Then add to it a wife who isn't happy with a conventional marriage - therefore maybe more destructive than supportive.


A mess.
that video of Jada from the 1990 was a reminder of how cool, articulate and fun she was…


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> one would think that jada would have had that kid delete that tweet.


Oh, I'm sure in her special family which is so much better than everyone else's she doesn't dictate to her children - just to her husband - with a look in her eye or a frown


----------



## Chanbal

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock Opened Up About Being Sexually Assaulted By School Bullies In A Resurfaced Interview
> 
> 
> The comedian also recounted a time that he violently retaliated against one of his bullies, which left him “scared to be angry” for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Thanks for posting this article, it always breaks my heart reading about kids being bullied. Chris Rock's GI Jane joke didn't sound unkind to me, and I believe he had the best reaction possible to Will Smith's uncalled aggression. He should feel proud of himself.


----------



## CarryOn2020

gelbergirl said:


> I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.
> 
> Could this be why he does not press charges?
> Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?
> 
> It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.



Then, I must have that, too. When I saw WS walking onto the stage, I had no idea he was going to slap CR, then yell with his foul mouth. Apparently, the security folks didn’t realize it either. This is *all* on WS&JPS. CR did nothing wrong.




Chagall said:


> I really loved WS as an actor and often wondered what he was like IRL. Unfortunately now I know.



I have seen maybe 2 of his movies, never watched his tv show.  The thing is he is a small screen actor, imo.  He is not a Denzel, not a Tyler Perry, not quite at the top of the A list level.

ETA: WS does not have the same skill set has a Denzel or a Tyler Perry or dozens of other A listers.  Seems that he was desperate for that kind of attention but it just is not going to happen. His skill set seems to be stuck on “egotistical”.  Always trying one-up the other guy. Comedians do that because it is their comedic style. WS does it because that is who he is.  My opinion, of course.


----------



## wisconsin

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Geez. This is the Oscars 2022, not a medieval court.


Haha, this is not Bridgerton


----------



## wisconsin

limom said:


> I enjoy extra Vivi (Ghee i wonder why?) and her point that Jada could have stopped her husband from acting like a fool is valid,imo.


Agree, valid point.And yes love V


----------



## limom

wisconsin said:


> Haha, this is not Bridgerton


Unfortunately, if you know what I mean


----------



## Love Of My Life

Violence doesn't equal reward
WS had to know resigning from the MPAAS was just the beginning & it looks like
the publicist wrote that memo, JMO
The Academy should take his Oscar away..


----------



## sdkitty

Love Of My Life said:


> Violence doesn't equal reward
> WS had to know resigning from the MPAAS was just the beginning & it looks like
> the publicist wrote that memo, JMO
> The Academy should take his Oscar away..


the consensus is that won't happen....Harvey Weinstein still has his.
Eliminating him from ever being nominated again might be good.  The question is what effect if any will this have on his future roles.
I'll bet he will rehab his image.  It's started already with that resignation letter (agree probably written by someone else; I doubt he's that articulate and don't know if that represents his true feelings)


----------



## wisconsin

uhpharm01 said:


> The BIZARRE Reason Chris Rock Has Been Harassing Jada Pinkett Since The 90s (Allegedly)



I don’t completely agree. He brings attention to black issues with his comedy …that’s the only way he can. But I am not black so willing to be corrected on that.


----------



## floatinglili

Thought provoking discussion discussing the impact of ‘the slap’ on vulnerable young people from a British perspective.








						The myth of the black role model
					

Will Smith's outburst was fetishised narcissism




					unherd.com


----------



## Swanky

I don’t think that’s why he doesn’t want to press charges. I think he’s letting the audience judge and try him. I think he’s opting for the higher road. 

I don’t think when Smith was approaching him he ever thought he was about to get assaulted. No one expected it. 
It was a “sucker punch” imo because Chris didn’t see it coming and his hands were behind his back indicating so much, plus the obvious size differential and the fact the Smith trained for Ali… sucker punch.  Just zero self control, gross behavior. 



gelbergirl said:


> I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.
> 
> Could this be why he does not press charges?
> Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?
> 
> It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.


----------



## sdkitty

floatinglili said:


> Thought provoking discussion discussing the impact of ‘the slap’ on vulnerable young people from a British perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The myth of the black role model
> 
> 
> Will Smith's outburst was fetishised narcissism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unherd.com


sad to say if


Swanky said:


> I don’t think that’s why he doesn’t want to press charges. I think he’s letting the audience judge and try him. I think he’s opting for the higher road.
> 
> I don’t think when Smith was approaching him he ever thought he was about to get assaulted. No one expected it.
> It was a “sucker punch” imo because Chris didn’t see it coming and his hands were behind his back indicating so much, plus the obvious size differential and the fact the Smith trained for Ali… sucker punch.  Just zero self control, gross behavior.


seems most people agree Chris took the high road, was the better man.  but I do hear that a lot of women thought Will was heroic in defending his wife


----------



## reflection212

'Thank you all for coming and putting on a brave face,' Maher said, adding that everyone was still 'processing' the events of the Oscars. 'To Will Smith: stay strong and I got your back.'

Maher paused a second and added: 'April Fools. You're a d**k.'



‘Look, I'm not here to humiliate Will Smith. He gets enough of that at home,' Maher added.

'Every single person in America was talking about the sucker punch heard 'round the world so that whole 'Keep my wife's name out of your mouth' didn't really work out.' 











						Bill Maher says Jada Pinkett Smith is 'lucky' she only has alopecia
					

Bill Maher dived into the Oscars controversy in his show on Friday, saying that Jada Pinkett Smith should 'thank God' that alopecia is her biggest medical concern.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## limom

reflection212 said:


> 'Thank you all for coming and putting on a brave face,' Maher said, adding that everyone was still 'processing' the events of the Oscars. 'To Will Smith: stay strong and I got your back.'
> 
> Maher paused a second and added: 'April Fools. You're a d**k.'
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Look, I'm not here to humiliate Will Smith. He gets enough of that at home,' Maher added.
> 
> 'Every single person in America was talking about the sucker punch heard 'round the world so that whole 'Keep my wife's name out of your mouth' didn't really work out.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher says Jada Pinkett Smith is 'lucky' she only has alopecia
> 
> 
> Bill Maher dived into the Oscars controversy in his show on Friday, saying that Jada Pinkett Smith should 'thank God' that alopecia is her biggest medical concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Speaking of humiliation, Karrine would like to have a word with you, William


----------



## TC1

Resigning from the Academy only takes away his right to vote and screen movies. He can still be nominated and can still win. This looks like a big mea culpa move...it's not.


----------



## rose60610

bag-mania said:


> For those who haven’t read his statement, here it is. He says the right-sounding words, I wonder if he means them.
> 
> “I have directly responded to the Academy’s disciplinary hearing notice, and I will fully accept any and all consequences for my conduct. My actions at the 94th Academy Awards presentation were shocking, painful, and inexcusable. The list of those I have hurt is long and includes Chris, his family, many of my dear friends and loved ones, all those in attendance, and global audiences at home. I betrayed the trust of the Academy. I deprived other nominees and winners of their opportunity to celebrate and be celebrated for their extraordinary work. I am heartbroken. I want to put the focus back on those who deserve attention for their achievements and allow the Academy to get back to the incredible work it does to support creativity and artistry in film. So, I am resigning from membership in the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, and will accept any further consequences the Board deems appropriate.
> 
> Change takes time and I am committed to doing the work to ensure that I never again allow violence to overtake reason.”



Definitely not written by Smith.  The writing is very tight. Smith blathered all over the place when he accepted his award for best actor. Granted it was right after the slap, but he's a very emotional and meandering kind of guy in general. IMO he isn't capable of writing a succinct self-punishing message such as this one. And it took several days to come out. If he truly, truly had remorse over the slap and swearing, why the smug look afterward and partying the night away?  IMO either an attorney(s) or publicist wrote this, all Smith had to do was agree to it. That's probably why it took a number of days, all the revisions it took before Smith agreed to it.  Or his attorney(s) finally yelled at him long enough for him to agree.


----------



## limom

Well, then it is on the Academy to show us who they are.


----------



## uhpharm01

canto bight said:


> Heartbreaking how the rich, the famous, the powerful, the good-looking, the whatever can be allowed to intentionally inflict trauma on others with zero consequence.



I saw that video and it's shocking but I should not be surprised Will has been a star for a long time now.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for posting this article, it always breaks my heart reading about kids being bullied. Chris Rock's GI Jane joke didn't sound unkind to me, and I believe he had the best reaction possible to Will Smith's uncalled aggression. He should feel proud of himself.


You're welcome. 









						Chris Rock's Brother Tony Rock Slams Will Smith Over Slap
					

Chris Rock's brother, Tony Rock, slams Will Smith over Oscars slap.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## canto bight

My dad's hot take on seeing JPS on the Equalizer:  at first he also thought she looked like GI Jane too, "but then I kept looking at her and she just looked so frail and unwell, maybe he reacted that way because she's sick."


----------



## sdkitty

I watched bill mahr last night and thought this was interesting.  He said the black man he was talking to at the after-party was prominent.

Lastly Maher mentioned that he had talked to an African American friend at the Vanity Fair party and another guest posed a scenario in which Rock responded to the slap by fighting back. “He couldn’t,” Maher’s friend said. “He had the whole race on his shoulders.”


----------



## bag-mania

Now I have to add Denzel to the list of celebrities I have lost all respect for. He is firmly on Team Will and blames the whole matter on the devil.  









						Denzel Washington Explains His 'Devil' Quote After Will Smith Slap
					

Denzel breaks his silence on his involvement in the immediate aftermath of the Will Smith-Chris Rock slap.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Now I have to add Denzel to the list of celebrities I have lost all respect for. He is firmly on Team Will and blames the whole matter on the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denzel Washington Explains His 'Devil' Quote After Will Smith Slap
> 
> 
> Denzel breaks his silence on his involvement in the immediate aftermath of the Will Smith-Chris Rock slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I guess he and Tyler love Will like a little brother or something


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanbal said:


> This was such a sad event.
> View attachment 5369919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith resigns from Oscars Academy over slap
> 
> 
> The actor, who slapped comic Chris Rock, called his own actions "shocking, painful, and inexcusable".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


I heard that he resigned because he had heard that he may be facing  expulsion or suspension from the Academy for 10 yrs or more.


----------



## Jahpson

I was so surprised when I heard Will hit Chris. Doesn’t seem like something he would do. He always had a clean image. Very disappointed. I really wonder what was going on in his mind.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Now I have to add Denzel to the list of celebrities I have lost all respect for. He is firmly on Team Will and blames the whole matter on the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denzel Washington Explains His 'Devil' Quote After Will Smith Slap
> 
> 
> Denzel breaks his silence on his involvement in the immediate aftermath of the Will Smith-Chris Rock slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Denzel has (as far as I know) a very solid and conventional marriage.  He obviously cares about Will.  Wonder what he thinks about Jada.
Oh never mind.  It wasn't Jada's fault - it was the devil.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Denzel has (as far as I know) a very solid and conventional marriage.  He obviously cares about Will.  Wonder what he thinks about Jada.
> Oh never mind.  It wasn't Jada's fault - it was the devil.



When he makes an excuse like “it was because of the devil” he is absolving Will of responsibility for his outrageous behavior. Will wasn’t taken over by an evil entity, he was just being a d*ck. It’s as simple as that and pretending it was something that was done to Will instead of something Will did isn’t helping anyone.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Denzel has (as far as I know) a very solid and conventional marriage.  He obviously cares about Will.  Wonder what he thinks about Jada.
> Oh never mind.  It wasn't Jada's fault - it was the devil.


Oh girl!
Denzel 
I know for sure that he plays the field.
Old school marriage.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Oh girl!
> Denzel
> I know for sure that he plays the field.
> Old school marriage.


OK
I'm naive.  thought maybe he had a nice solid marriage.  but in any case, I do think his wife is supportive of him.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> When he makes an excuse like “it was because of the devil” he is absolving Will of responsibility for his outrageous behavior. Will wasn’t taken over by an evil entity, he was just being a d*ck. It’s as simple as that and pretending it was something that was done to Will instead of something Will did isn’t helping anyone.


If this is even true, Denzel was using this line to calm down Will, it is not like he can use reason. 
Astute, imo.


----------



## Swanky

I think Will showed his ass. He’s had masterful PR prior to this apparently.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> OK
> I'm naive.  thought maybe he had a nice solid marriage.  but in any case, I do think his wife is supportive of him.


It is solid, I expect that she knows. Think old fashioned marriage, there is love and respect, he comes home and she does not ask questions.
It is not a criticism, btw.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I think Will showed his ass. He’s had masterful PR prior to this apparently.


His entourage is tight.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Denzel is expressing an old Biblical concept - we are in a battle between good vs. evil [whether people know it or not]. If you need a source, just read Job. Denzel is also a well-known and highly respected  Christian leader.  Since he was sitting in the front of the Smiths, he had to respond.  He, Tyler and others did not want this to escalate, so they surrounded WS and gave him guidance.  We should all applaud their efforts. They did not give WS a pass. They needed him to calm down and finish the show.

To this minute, I believe  no one saw this coming, except maybe Jps.


----------



## Swanky

I’m not agreeing… Denzel did not “have to respond” imo. I can appreciate good vs evil without blaming the devil for a grown ass man’s piss poor lack of control.


----------



## gelbergirl

I need a map of the auditorium and who was sitting where.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I’m not agreeing… Denzel did not “have to respond” imo. I can appreciate good vs evil without blaming the devil for a grown ass man’s piss poor lack of control.


Yeah, call the cops and wrap this crap up.


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky said:


> I’m not agreeing… Denzel did not “have to respond” imo. I can appreciate good vs evil without blaming the devil for a grown ass man’s piss poor lack of control.


Now I have “The devil’s right hand” playing in my head:
The trial was in the morning and they drug me out of bed 
Asked me how I pleaded, not guilty I said 
Not guilty I said, you've got the wrong man 
Nothing touched the trigger but the devil's right hand


----------



## Chanbal

sdkitty said:


> sad to say if
> 
> seems most people agree Chris took the high road, was the better man.  but* I do hear that a lot of women thought Will was heroic in defending his wife*


Not me, it was disgusting what Will S did. His wife was not being attacked. People talk about condemn or not condemn Will, but Chris Rock is being relatively forgotten. He saved the show with his attitude, and should be praised for it imo.









						Denzel Washington on Will Smith slapping Chris Rock: ‘Who are we to condemn?’
					

“Who are we to condemn? I don’t know all the ins and outs of the situation, but I know the only solution was prayer, the way I see it.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Will Smith's film Fast And Loose on hold at Netflix after Oscars slap
					

The 53-year-old Oscar winner's film Fast And Loose is on pause at the streaming giant after his shocking slap at the Academy Awards.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Here we go, it's starting.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## uhpharm01

gelbergirl said:


> I recall Chris Rock announced a few years ago he suffers from a neurological learning disorder.  NVLD (Nonverbal learning disorde)r that causes difficulty with motor, visual-spatial, and social skills.
> 
> Could this be why he does not press charges?
> Is this why he didn't recognize to run when Will Smith began his approach?
> 
> It sounds like Will Smith is finally coming to terms with his display of toxic masculinity.  Interestingly, such a display is usually public and in a crowd.  Wow.  What a crowd - international, live-tv.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## bag-princess

And now this movie has been canceled too! 
 










						Will Smith’s Biggest Franchise Canceled After Chris Rock Slap?
					

Is a massive Will Smith franchise getting canceled because the actor slapped Chris Rock at the Academy Awards on Sunday.




					www.giantfreakinrobot.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> And now this movie has been canceled too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith’s Biggest Franchise Canceled After Chris Rock Slap?
> 
> 
> Is a massive Will Smith franchise getting canceled because the actor slapped Chris Rock at the Academy Awards on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.giantfreakinrobot.com


it's on hold right now









						Several Will Smith Projects Allegedly ‘on Hold’ Post-Oscars Slap
					

National Geographic put Will Smith’s show Pole to Pole on pause until the fall.




					www.vulture.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Jada and August were only together when Jada and Will were separated.


Depends who you ask. Jada says they were separated.  Will says they were never separated


----------



## bag-mania

Before millions are spent on more of his productions I think everyone wants to see how it all shakes out. If the story is forgotten quickly and he keeps a semi-low profile for a few months he’ll be fine. He has a movie coming out later this year that is greatly anticipated and may get him another Oscar nomination. His career can be salvaged.

The longer it drags out, the worse for him and his weird family. His kids were handed millions in contracts because they are his kids. If his popularity dwindles so does their future revenue.


----------



## uhpharm01

hermes_lemming said:


> Depends who you ask. Jada says they were separated.  Will says they were never separated


oh wow.


----------



## Heart Star

This guy is in the know about Scientology and this is what he said about WS and JPS on twitter:

Tony Ortega

@TonyOrtega94


Yeah, I figured I was going to start getting this question, so here it is: Will and Jada Smith have been out of #Scientology since at least 2015. (Jada was heavy into it, Will was a dabbler.)


----------



## papertiger

gelbergirl said:


> I need a map of the auditorium and who was sitting where.



Well, at least we know 'who done it', as do a billion or so other people. 

Actually, depending on where witnesses were sitting in the audience, it could either be WS or the Devil. My money is still on WS coz the Devil has an alibi. 

I have an incident room and devoting a wall to 'motivation' if you wanna come over and help out. 'Defending wife's honour' is off the table though, I've already decided a red herring.

Time line is also important. We could look at this from the POV of a medieval mystery play, an episode of Columbo or Hollywood eating itself.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Before millions are spent on more of his productions I think everyone wants to see how it all shakes out. If the story is forgotten quickly and he keeps a semi-low profile for a few months he’ll be fine. He has a movie coming out later this year that is greatly anticipated and may get him another Oscar nomination. His career can be salvaged.
> 
> The longer it drags out, the worse for him and his weird family. His kids were handed millions in contracts because they are his kids. If his popularity dwindles so does their future revenue.




ITA with you that people are watching and waiting.   What’s the movie coming out later this year? he better hope it is just paused and not canceled because that’s messing with a whole lot of people’s money!


----------



## Chagall

I hate to say this but WS’s name has not been as prominent in recent years. In one fell swoop he fixed that situation.


----------



## jennlt

Chanbal said:


> Not me, it was disgusting what Will S did. His wife was not being attacked. People talk about condemn or not condemn Will, but Chris Rock is being relatively forgotten.* He saved the show with his attitude, and should be praised for it imo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denzel Washington on Will Smith slapping Chris Rock: ‘Who are we to condemn?’
> 
> 
> “Who are we to condemn? I don’t know all the ins and outs of the situation, but I know the only solution was prayer, the way I see it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



I couldn't agree more. Chris was a consummate professional and the epitome of grace under fire. He was the hero of the Oscars.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you that people are watching and waiting.   What’s the movie coming out later this year? he better hope it is just paused and not canceled because that’s messing with a whole lot of people’s money!



Here is the wiki on it.









						Emancipation (2022 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Here is the wiki on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emancipation (2022 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org




thanks!!  i had not heard anything about it.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> thanks!!  i had not heard anything about it.



Here’s a little more about it. What I found interesting is near the end of the article it says that Will and Jada sold 10% of their company in January for $60 million. The investors who bought it must be about near to slitting their wrists!



			https://www.showbiz411.com/2022/04/01/apple-tv-is-sitting-on-a-120-mil-will-smith-movie-for-fall-plus-investors-in-his-company-may-be-holding-a-60-mil-bag


----------



## bag-mania

In case anyone missed the SNL skit. It’s pretty good.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Before millions are spent on more of his productions I think everyone wants to see how it all shakes out. If the story is forgotten quickly and he keeps a semi-low profile for a few months he’ll be fine. He has a movie coming out later this year that is greatly anticipated and may get him another Oscar nomination. His career can be salvaged.
> 
> The longer it drags out, the worse for him and his weird family. His kids were handed millions in contracts because they are his kids. If his popularity dwindles so does their future revenue.


I doubt he's gonna get another Oscar nomination any time soon


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I doubt he's gonna get another Oscar nomination any time soon



True. He would have to get votes from the Academy members and they aren’t happy. If it’s good the movie could always win in the other categories besides best actor.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The SNL opening monologue was funny, too.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> True. He would have to get votes from the Academy members and they aren’t happy. If it’s good the movie could always win in the other categories besides best actor.


yes, if he's not the producer.  Even SAG is getting in on the negative reaction.  He will probably do more apologizing, maybe rehab.  Maybe he should think about divorcing that nasty woman.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> yes, if he's not the producer.  Even SAG is getting in on the negative reaction.  He will probably do more apologizing, maybe rehab.  Maybe he should think about divorcing that nasty woman.


Is Jada the one that did the slapping?
Let’s put the blame where it belongs. And it is in Will’s hand.(too soon?)


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> yes, if he's not the producer.  Even SAG is getting in on the negative reaction.  He will probably do more apologizing, maybe rehab.  Maybe he should think about divorcing that nasty woman.



He is a producer, but he’s one of several. It’s for AppleTV so they could delay it easier than if it had a theatrical release scheduled. Hate to think $120 million went down the toilet with one impulsive act.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The SNL opening monologue was funny, too.



I was glad he said he was the least famous host to appear on SNL cause IDK who he is....was just Googling him


----------



## bag-princess

Former 'Fresh Prince' Co-Star Tatyana Ali Speaks On the Infamous Will Smith Slap, 'Wrong Is Wrong'
					

Tatyana Ali who played the exuberant younger cousin to Smith on the NBC hit show, The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, has finally spoken out about how she feels about the shocking turn of events.



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> I was glad he said he was the least famous host to appear on SNL cause IDK who he is....was just Googling him



I never heard of him either, but the monologue was hilarious!


----------



## A1aGypsy

bag-princess said:


> Former 'Fresh Prince' Co-Star Tatyana Ali Speaks On the Infamous Will Smith Slap, 'Wrong Is Wrong'
> 
> 
> Tatyana Ali who played the exuberant younger cousin to Smith on the NBC hit show, The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, has finally spoken out about how she feels about the shocking turn of events.
> 
> 
> 
> www.blackenterprise.com



I haven’t read the article because it won’t load but I don’t understand “finally spoken out”.

 Are there people who are truly waiting with baited breath to find out what she thinks? Is this where we are as a society now? That there is an expectation that someone who knew him 26 years ago is going to make a public statement about something he did at an awards show?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Is Jada the one that did the slapping?
> Let’s put the blame where it belongs. And it is in Will’s hand.(too soon?)


OK.  I admit I don't like her.  But isn't the consensus that Will laughed at the joke and then when she frowned he reacted?  Not saying he's not responsible for his actions but it seems like she has a strong influence on him.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I never heard of him either, but the monologue was hilarious!


and he's good looking


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> and he's good looking



Very!


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> OK.  I admit I don't like her.  But isn't the consensus that Will laughed at the joke and then when she frowned he reacted?  Not saying he's not responsible for his actions but it seems like she has a strong influence on him.


She might be a Bruja but he is a willing and active participant, imo.
And a fifty years old grown man to boots.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She might be a Bruja but he is a willing and active participant, imo.
> And a fifty years old grown man to boots.


you're right.....not saying I'm logical in these matters all the time.  But maybe his emotional IQ is more like a 13-year-old.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> I haven’t read the article because it won’t load but I don’t understand “finally spoken out”.
> 
> Are there people who are truly waiting with baited breath to find out what she thinks? Is this where we are as a society now? That there is an expectation that someone who knew him 26 years ago is going to make a public statement about something he did at an awards show?





since when have these journalst's just wrote a simple headline!!     


in a nutshell for everyone else waiting with baited breath........


ALI WENT ON TO SAY IN PART, “I LOVE WILL SMITH VERY MUCH. CHRIS ROCK DIDN’T DESERVE TO BE HIT. PERIOD. MY HEART ACHES FOR WHAT HAPPENED.”


----------



## indiaink

I’m reading now that Will Smith’s ‘empire’ is starting to crumble $$$$$$$$$$$$$. And like Jerrod said, we’re still talking about this? SEVEN (now) days later!


----------



## gelbergirl

sdkitty said:


> I was glad he said he was the least famous host to appear on SNL cause IDK who he is....was just Googling him



Really funny! Thank you for posting, needed that LOL, his Monday thru Friday is hilarious..


----------



## gelbergirl

indiaink said:


> I’m reading now that Will Smith’s ‘empire’ is starting to crumble $$$$$$$$$$$$$. And like Jerrod said, we’re still talking about this? SEVEN (now) days later!



The only thing is, all those people employed in his various productions suffer, after so much work


----------



## bag-princess

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I never heard of him either, but the monologue was hilarious!




never heard of him either but i really like him!  he is hilarious!


----------



## bag-princess

gelbergirl said:


> The only thing is, all those people employed in his various productions suffer, after so much work




EXACTLY!!  that is why i said he better hope bad boys 3 and other movies are truly postponed and not canceled because their are so many people who will be out of work because of him.


----------



## limom

They better not cancel Cobra Kai!


----------



## sdkitty

this NY Times article is behind a paywall







 






*A Slap Could Sting the Smith Family Brand*
By Melena Ryzik, Nicole Sperling and Matt Stevens
Will Smith has spent decades radiating boundless likability. His family has become known for sharing therapy sessions online. His smack at the Oscars has complicated all of that.​


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I tried to post the link in a different way, but it didn’t work either. Still a paywall.


----------



## bag-princess

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I tried to post the link in a different way, but it didn’t work either. Still a paywall.




it's out there on other sites because i saw the same story earlier


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found a link that is more easily accessible.









						A slap could sting the Smith family brand
					

Now that Will Smith may not be welcome at the Oscars and his public reputation has been tarnished, studios may be wary of hiring him at the moment for lead roles in their biggest films.




					indianexpress.com


----------



## rose60610

bag-mania said:


> He is a producer, but he’s one of several. It’s for AppleTV so they could delay it easier than if it had a theatrical release scheduled. Hate to think $120 million went down the toilet with one impulsive act.



IDK, Netflix wasted $150 million on a worthless royal couple I heard about.....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

They’re BOTH lucky Chris wasn’t knocked down.  It could have been much worse.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

For those who don't know who he is, this is a must watch on HBO:  Jerrod Carmichael: Rothaniel


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> They better not cancel Cobra Kai!



Fortunately Will has absolutely nothing to do with that. The Karate Kid they refer to in the article would be a sequel to that lame reboot that starred his son Jaden. Cobra Kai is safe!


----------



## bag-mania

The Grammys are tonight. Somehow I doubt anything will happen there that can compete to the drama from the Oscars.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A few years ago (before covid) my oldest grandson got in trouble at school for hitting another student. He said the student called him fat, he got mad and hit him. My grandson couldn't understand why he was in trouble because the other student "started" it by calling him names. We had to explain to him that hitting someone is not the proper response to name calling. The other student was in trouble also for calling him fat, but the school didn't call his parents to come get him like they did with my grandson because hitting is a more serious offense and you have to leave the school grounds once you hit someone. What did WS's reaction teach children? It's okay to hit someone if they say something you don't like. And you don't have to leave the premises if you don't want to.


Did you know that the police wanted to kick WS out immediately,  but Chris Rock told the police to let WS stay?


----------



## youngster

bag-mania said:


> The Grammys are tonight. Somehow I doubt anything will happen there that can compete to the drama from the Oscars.



I think whoever is hosting should walk out dressed in a full hockey face mask and padding.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think Will will be fine in the long run. Everyone loves a comeback story.


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> They’re BOTH lucky Chris wasn’t knocked down.  It could have been much worse.


I know! I wonder what would’ve happened if Chris leaned back and WS missed and slipped. I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> I think Will will be fine in the long run. Everyone loves a comeback story.
> 
> I know! I wonder what would’ve happened if Chris leaned back and WS missed and slipped. I have too much time on my hands.


He needs a good crisis management team, tons of humble pie, an interview where he’s sincere and apologetic, maybe rehab, and then I think he can rehabilitate his image.


----------



## Swanky

People keep saying rehab… for what? Is there a de-douche rehab?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> never heard of him either but i really like him!  he is hilarious!


I remember him from his tv show


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> People keep saying rehab… for what? Is there a de-douche rehab?



If only! There are many who could do with a stint there.


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky said:


> People keep saying rehab… for what? Is there a de-douche rehab?


You can go into rehab for anything. He obviously has a lot of unresolved issues.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

uhpharm01 said:


> I remember him from his tv show



That's the first thing I saw him on, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky said:


> People keep saying rehab… for what? Is there a de-douche rehab?



If there is, maybe he and Alec Baldwin can get a two for one deal.  I'm sure Will could afford it all on his own, but if Baldwin keeps having babies, it could come in handy for him.

They both need a personality transplant.


----------



## bag-mania

youngster said:


> I think whoever is hosting should walk out dressed in a full hockey face mask and padding.



They had the same idea!  









						LeVar Burton Roasts Will Smith at Grammys, Comedian Wears Helmet
					

The 'Reading Rainbow' host isn't just a bookworm, he's got jokes too ... and today they're at Will's expense.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## 1LV

bag-mania said:


> If only! There are many who could do with a stint there.


We all know one, right?


----------



## bag-mania

1LV said:


> We all know one, right?



More than one!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn’t it usually rehab for “exhaustion” when it’s the behavior?


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn’t it usually rehab for “exhaustion” when it’s the behavior?


how about stress from a bad marriage?


----------



## 1LV

bag-mania said:


> More than one!


Fo’ schizzle


----------



## CarryOn2020

So, this is where we are in 2022 - comedians wearing helmets 



Comedian Nate Bargatze arrived on the stage wearing a helmet for protection.Photo by VALERIE MACON/AFP via Getty Images









						LeVar Burton jokes about Will Smith’s Oscars slap at Grammys pre-show
					

“I want to warn you all that our next presenter is a comedian. If you know what I mean,” Levar Burton said, referencing to Will Smith, while hosting the Grammys premiere ceremony.




					nypost.com


----------



## Chanbal

sdkitty said:


> I doubt he's gonna get another Oscar nomination any time soon





bag-mania said:


> True. He would have to get votes from the Academy members and they aren’t happy. If it’s good the movie could always win in the other categories besides best actor.


WS may need to call Sachs, they are so good with getting awards for their clients.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grammys Host Trevor Noah Takes Subtle Dig at Will Smith in Monologue
					

Trevor Noah went relatively easy on Will Smith to open up the Grammys.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> People keep saying rehab… for what? Is there a de-douche rehab?


LOL!  I think when all else fails, stars go to "rehab": for alcoholism, for addiction, for sex addiction, for eating disorders, for "exhaustion", for "dehydation", heck even racism, as if their willingness to go to rehab excuses their abhorrent behavior.  I think the only thing WS needs to rehab is his image and anger management.


----------



## CarryOn2020

uhpharm01 said:


> Grammys Host Trevor Noah Takes Subtle Dig at Will Smith in Monologue
> 
> 
> Trevor Noah went relatively easy on Will Smith to open up the Grammys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Yep, after the Oscars awards show, Trevy was partying hard, dancing the night away with WS.  Such a hypocrite. Imo.

Jerrod’s right.


*Jerrod Carmichael jokes Will Smith Oscars slap feels like it ‘happened years ago’ in SNL opening monologue*

*‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said*








						Jerrod Carmichael roasts Will Smith in SNL opening monologue
					

‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## gelbergirl

Anger-management rehab might help him.  I mean, it'll take some time.
Surprised he's never had a problem before.  Unless he has and it is not public.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yep, after the Oscars awards show, Trevy was partying hard, dancing the night away with WS.  Such a hypocrite. Imo.



I don't think it's fair to call Trevor Noah a hypocrite based on that clip. The Grammys joke WAS mild. And I didn't see partying or dancing, if anything it looked like a more serious conversation than one might expect at an after Oscars party. If you haven't read "Born A crime" I highly recommend it. You might chnage your views about him after learning more.


----------



## Sunshine mama

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  I think when all else fails, stars go to "rehab": for alcoholism, for addiction, for sex addiction, for eating disorders, for "exhaustion", for "dehydation", heck even racism, as if their willingness to go to rehab excuses their abhorrent behavior.  I think the only thing WS needs to rehab is his image and anger management.


Also a rehab to stand up to his narcissistic wife, so "get a backbone" rehab?


----------



## Chagall

I am so curious about what CR started to say (I could) before he wisely, I’m sure, stopped himself.


----------



## uhpharm01

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yep, after the Oscars awards show, Trevy was partying hard, dancing the night away with WS.  Such a hypocrite. Imo.
> 
> Jerrod’s right.
> 
> 
> *Jerrod Carmichael jokes Will Smith Oscars slap feels like it ‘happened years ago’ in SNL opening monologue*
> 
> *‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerrod Carmichael roasts Will Smith in SNL opening monologue
> 
> 
> ‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk





it doesn't feel like it happened years ago to me.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> it doesn't feel like it happened years ago to me.



It doesn’t feel that way to me either. It feels like what is was, a week of heavy coverage. It was covered extensively in the mainstream media for a few days and now it is lingering on social media. If it hadn’t happened on live TV at the biggest Hollywood event of the year, it would already have blown over. Other than finding out whatever the Motion Picture Academy intends to do, there isn’t much left.

It did make millions of people aware that the Will Smith they thought they knew has a dark side. Fans like to think their favorites are nice and kind, not secretly raving lunatics. He can’t be happy about that. After the recent official apology, I don’t see him addressing it again.


----------



## Antonia

Maybe Oprah will do an interview now.....


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> He is a producer, but he’s one of several. It’s for AppleTV so they could delay it easier than if it had a theatrical release scheduled. Hate to think $120 million went down the toilet with one impulsive act.



It looks like Apple Tv+ has pulled out too now along with Netflix, this article was just updated this morning. 








						Netflix and Apple+ 'pull out of Will Smith biopic' after slap
					

Insiders are believed to have claimed  the two streaming giants  removed their competitive bids on the film about the Hollywood star's life, based on his best-selling autobiography Will.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## canto bight

bag-mania said:


> He is a producer, but he’s one of several. It’s for AppleTV so they could delay it easier than if it had a theatrical release scheduled. Hate to think $120 million went down the toilet with one impulsive act.



I feel especially bad for the other people involved in his productions who will now also suffer his consequences as well.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> It doesn’t feel that way to me either. It feels like what is was, a week of heavy coverage. It was covered extensively in the mainstream media for a few days and now it is lingering on social media. If it hadn’t happened on live TV at the biggest Hollywood event of the year, it would already have blown over. Other than finding out whatever the Motion Picture Academy intends to do, there isn’t much left.
> 
> It did make millions of people aware that the Will Smith they thought they knew has a dark side. Fans like to think their favorites are nice and kind, not secretly raving lunatics. He can’t be happy about that. After the recent official apology, I don’t see him addressing it again.


I think we all needed something relatively innocuous to talk about (as opposed to the terrible war)


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> It looks like Apple Tv+ has pulled out too now along with Netflix, this article was just updated this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix and Apple+ 'pull out of Will Smith biopic' after slap
> 
> 
> Insiders are believed to have claimed  the two streaming giants  removed their competitive bids on the film about the Hollywood star's life, based on his best-selling autobiography Will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Looks like it was a competition for the rights to produce a movie of his autobiography. After this nobody is interested. His book was probably all about how wonderful his life is, you know, fiction.

I think the movie that had already been finished is still on schedule for Apple TV+ but they aren’t eager to invest in more of his projects at this time.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Looks like it was a competition for the rights to produce a movie of his autobiography. After this nobody is interested. His book was probably all about how wonderful his life is, you know, fiction.
> 
> I thinks the movie that had already been finished is still on schedule for Apple TV+ but they aren’t eager to invest in more of his projects at this time.


he really F-d up


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> he really F-d up


More like, he really showed his true character.


----------



## jelliedfeels

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yep, after the Oscars awards show, Trevy was partying hard, dancing the night away with WS.  Such a hypocrite. Imo.
> 
> Jerrod’s right.
> 
> 
> *Jerrod Carmichael jokes Will Smith Oscars slap feels like it ‘happened years ago’ in SNL opening monologue*
> 
> *‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerrod Carmichael roasts Will Smith in SNL opening monologue
> 
> 
> ‘This happened a week ago. Doesn’t this feel like it happened years ago?’ actor said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


I agree, this does feel like it’s dragging on - just shows what a snooze fest the ceremony was  

I wouldn’t worry too much about Will Smiths next movies tanking - he’s been in flops before - I really hope they don’t make another bad boys I find it so cringe when the  action Star can’t do the action movie anymore so it’s just cut and edited so hard you can’t tell what’s going on.


----------



## 1LV

Has Jaden been heard from since his “and that’s how we do it” post?


----------



## purseinsanity

1LV said:


> Has Jaden been heard from since his “and that’s how we do it” post?


No, thank goodness.  Their two little twits are know-it-alls just like their mother.


----------



## lulu212121

I just read the Will is in Dubai. That is according to Showbiz 411. Interesting history he has with the Prince. Now I doubt any of those statements were really from him.


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> I just read the Will is in Dubai. That is according to Showbiz 411. Interesting history he has with the Prince. Now I doubt any of those statements were really from him.


I saw that Smith has developed close friendships with members of Dubai’s royal family over the years. That's really interesting. Now this explains those videos that Smith filmed in Dubai that has been uploaded to youtube.


----------



## TC1

Ricky Gervais saying "I wouldn't have made a joke about her hair..I would have made a joke about her boyfriend" made me snicker. He's hilarious


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Ricky Gervais saying "I wouldn't have made a joke about her hair..I would have made a joke about her boyfriend" made me snicker. He's hilarious



If that had been the joke, would Will have run up on the stage or would he have been sinking into his seat?


----------



## arnott




----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

Jada Pinkett Smith ‘Wishes’ Will Smith Didn’t Slap Chris Rock at Oscars
					

Will Smith is facing backlash after he slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Oscars for a joke about Jada Pinkett Smith — exclusive details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




oh wow, this is really interesting. I've been hearing that Will slapped Chris because Jada signaled to Will to go and slap Christ, I don't really see that. but I could be wrong.


----------



## TC1

I didn't see any "signal" I think it's ridiculous to assume at the roll of Jada's eyes Will will stand up and assault someone.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith ‘Wishes’ Will Smith Didn’t Slap Chris Rock at Oscars
> 
> 
> Will Smith is facing backlash after he slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Oscars for a joke about Jada Pinkett Smith — exclusive details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow, this is really interesting. I've been hearing that Will slapped Chris because Jada signaled to Will to go and slap Christ, I don't really see that. but I could be wrong.




yep - under the bus he goes again! she is really going to ruin him. Cannot wait to see what she has planned next - oh I forgot she is going to have will sit at the red table with her as she chastises him for his bad behavior.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Whoopi talked about it on The View too



i see that The View privated this video.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> yep - under the bus he goes again! she is really going to ruin him. Cannot wait to see what she has planned next - oh I forgot she is going to have will sit at the red table with her as she chastises him for his bad behavior.


I read somewhere that Jada doesn't want Will on the Red Table Talk.  I can't find that right now.


----------



## Chagall

Why is the woman held responsible for the actions of the man. Ultimately his actions are his own and no one else’s.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I didn't see any "signal" I think it's ridiculous to assume at the roll of Jada's eyes Will will stand up and assault someone.


she may not have signaled him to go hit Chris but he was laughing and apparently when he saw her frown, he ran up there


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I read somewhere that Jada doesn't want Will on the Red Table Talk.  I can't find that right now.




i must read that!!


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> I read somewhere that Jada doesn't want Will on the Red Table Talk.  I can't find that right now.


maybe she doesn't want him to steal her thunder


----------



## meluvs2shop

In other news, I was looking at Jada’s old photos online and she’s had work done. But whoever did her work, did an impeccable job. It’s so subtle and you have to look at old pics to even see the difference. Not sure what she had done tho.


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> In other news, I was looking at Jada’s old photos online and she’s had work done. But whoever did her work, did an impeccable job. It’s so subtle and you have to look at old pics to even see the difference. Not sure what she had done tho.



Now you got me curious so I did a search. It looks like she only* did her cheeks. She’s always been very beautiful.


Edit: *I don’t mean “only” like it’s a small procedure  just that I can’t see anything else done on her.

https://www.plastic-surgery-mistakes.com/jada-pinkett-smith-plastic-surgery/


----------



## Chagall

If Jada had disgraced herself like Will, I guarantee you one thing, we would not be blaming Will for her actions.


----------



## Silverplume

Pandora’s box, previously discussed in this thread, perfectly illustrated:








						Ugly tennis brawl erupts after teen player slaps his opponent
					

A brawl broke out after a tennis match in Ghana on Monday, when a 15-year-old player slapped his opponent after losing a match in the first round of an ITF juniors tournament.




					nypost.com


----------



## Chagall

Silverplume said:


> Pandora’s box, previously discussed in this thread, perfectly illustrated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly tennis brawl erupts after teen player slaps his opponent
> 
> 
> A brawl broke out after a tennis match in Ghana on Monday, when a 15-year-old player slapped his opponent after losing a match in the first round of an ITF juniors tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Will must be so proud.


----------



## elizad




----------



## prettyprincess

elizad said:


>



This is so uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## elizad

prettyprincess said:


> This is so uncomfortable to watch.



Yes it is. He seems a broken man here. He should have divorced her as soon as she requested an “ open“ marriage.


----------



## jelliedfeels

bisousx said:


> Now you got me curious so I did a search. It looks like she only* did her cheeks. She’s always been very beautiful.
> 
> 
> Edit: *I don’t mean “only” like it’s a small procedure  just that I can’t see anything else done on her.
> 
> https://www.plastic-surgery-mistakes.com/jada-pinkett-smith-plastic-surgery/
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373144


her features are nice but she’s always got such a dead-eyed scowl that it totally kills it. Definite Scientology vibes. Scientology really is the true test of who is a good actor based on how well they can hide their involvement  


elizad said:


>



I suppose the thing is Will wasn’t telling us about all the people he likes to ‘heal his pain’ with but I bet they exist. 

It is a great meme of course but it is always amazing to see These celebrities complaining about their pain.  pain? How completely divorced of self-awareness of the average person’s life are you?


----------



## bag-princess

i remember this and i still don't know why she was so upset about it.  i guess she thought everyone would be talking about all the time and effort that HE put into it instead of talking about HER.  










						Will Smith Called Party He Threw for Jada His 'Low Point'
					

Will Smith was told that the big surprise he planned for Jada Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party was the "most disgusting display of ego" she'd ever seen.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> OK.  I admit I don't like her.  But isn't the consensus that Will laughed at the joke and then when she frowned he reacted?  Not saying he's not responsible for his actions but it seems like she has a strong influence on him.


The blame is all his…but of course she has a strong influence on him!  I have a strong influence on my husband, as do most women.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Will Smith Called Party He Threw for Jada His 'Low Point'
					

Will Smith was told that the big surprise he planned for Jada Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party was the "most disgusting display of ego" she'd ever seen.




					www.newsweek.com
				




They are having some huuuuge issues to deal with, huge! And they should deal with them quietly behind closed doors in a therapy room.
But all this made me think if the way Jada acts could be some sort of sick retaliation for Smith’s cheating in the past (if he did-coz I don’t know). She seems vengeful, cruel, there’s more we don’t know of. I refuse to believe she’s a psycho.


----------



## bag-princess

Consumer2much said:


> Will Smith Called Party He Threw for Jada His 'Low Point'
> 
> 
> Will Smith was told that the big surprise he planned for Jada Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party was the "most disgusting display of ego" she'd ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are having some huuuuge issues to deal with, huge! And they should deal with them quietly behind closed doors in a therapy room.
> But all this made me think if the way Jada acts could be some sort of sick retaliation for Smith’s cheating in the past (if he did-coz I don’t know). She seems vengeful, cruel, there’s more we don’t know of.* I refuse to believe she’s a psycho.*




to stay marrried to someone in order to retaliate or make their lives miserable is very psycho! 
which is what seems to be her mission.  i saw an article yesterday from a "source" who is supposedly a family fried say that jayda "thinks that will overreacted and should have never slapped chris"


----------



## Antonia

Don't forget that WS got in his own entanglement with Margot Robbie, or so the rumor goes:








						Margot Robbie trends on Twitter as Jada Pinkett Smith admits an affair
					

Margot Robbie's name was trending on Twitter after Jada Pinkett Smith confessed an affair to Will Smith on her talk show. Margot previously denied improprieties with Will while filming Focus (2015).




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



You can't deny that chemistry!


----------



## Chagall

prettyprincess said:


> This is so uncomfortable to watch.


I couldn’t watch all of that. Why in the world did Will agree to go on national television to discuss such a personal matter.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> This is so uncomfortable to watch.


she's so sanctimonious.  so it was fine for her to have an entanglement but not fine for him to pay her back?
and why does the world need to see this?


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> Will Smith Called Party He Threw for Jada His 'Low Point'
> 
> 
> Will Smith was told that the big surprise he planned for Jada Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party was the "most disgusting display of ego" she'd ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are having some huuuuge issues to deal with, huge! And they should deal with them quietly behind closed doors in a therapy room.
> But all this made me think if the way Jada acts could be some sort of sick retaliation for Smith’s cheating in the past (if he did-coz I don’t know). She seems vengeful, cruel, there’s more we don’t know of. I refuse to believe she’s a psycho.


maybe I'm missing something....he made a video about Her and her family.  and she said is was disgustingly egocentric?  and he agreed with her?  maybe she is using some scientology techniques to control him.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> maybe I'm missing something....he made a video about Her and her family.  and she said is was disgustingly egocentric?  and he agreed with her?  maybe she is using some scientology techniques to control him.



I think it’s a narcissistic behavior. She’s a narcissist who is never satisfied and he strives to please her because he gets a high on those rare occasions when he succeeds.


----------



## uhpharm01

'Bad Boys' director Michael Bay doesn't care about the Will Smith slap: 'There are babies getting blown up in Ukraine'
					

Michael Bay, who directed Will Smith in two "Bad Boys" movies, talks about the actor's Oscars incident.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Consumer2much said:


> Will Smith Called Party He Threw for Jada His 'Low Point'
> 
> 
> Will Smith was told that the big surprise he planned for Jada Pinkett Smith's 40th birthday party was the "most disgusting display of ego" she'd ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are having some huuuuge issues to deal with, huge! And they should deal with them quietly behind closed doors in a therapy room.
> But all this made me think if the way Jada acts could be some sort of sick retaliation for Smith’s cheating in the past (if he did-coz I don’t know). She seems vengeful, cruel, there’s more we don’t know of. I refuse to believe she’s a psycho.


Wait. I’m confused. How was the party he threw for her egotistical on his part? From the outside it appeared he went thru great lengths to make a party detailed around her and her life. How was that wrong? Sounds like a grande gesture to me.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. I’m confused. How was the party he threw for her egotistical on his part? From the outside it appeared he went thru great lengths to make a party detailed around her and her life. How was that wrong? Sounds like a grande gesture to me.



I interpreted it as she thought it made HER look egotistical, which she totally is! However, since it wasn’t her idea and she didn’t do it, she didn’t like it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> I interpreted it as she thought it made HER look egotistical, which she totally is! However, since it wasn’t her idea and she didn’t do it, she didn’t like it.


Ohhhh maybe you’re right. But if he just invited friends/family over with a cake and a catered party I could see her complaining about his lack of input or thought.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The more that is posted about Will and Jada's marriage, the more I am convinced they are two people who really don't like each other but both believe their careers are helped by the image of their marriage, so they keep on tolerating each other for their own fame.


----------



## uhpharm01

Another one of Chris Rock's brothers is talking about Will Smith - Chris Rock situation









						Chris Rock’s Brother Kenny Doesn’t Think Will Smith’s Apology for Oscars Slap Was Genuine: ‘He Belittled My Brother’
					

"I might have looked at it differently had he initially apologized when he got on the stage," Kenny Rock said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## youngster

LibbyRuth said:


> The more that is posted about Will and Jada's marriage, the more I am convinced they are two people who really don't like each other but both believe their careers are helped by the image of their marriage, so they keep on tolerating each other for their own fame.



For sure, Jada has been helped by being married to Will Smith.  With him, she is an A list guest, lives a multi-millionaire lifestyle, can promote her kids, gets invited everywhere, gets tons of free stuff, and has a cable talk show. Even married to him though can't give her an A list acting career.  Without him, she'd likely be working to get the occasional TV guest shot or end up as a Real Housewife like his first wife.  

I'm not sure he has been helped by marriage to her, at least not lately.  For years, I thought they were a cute couple but now, not at all.  They seem highly dysfunctional and the dynamics are weird.   It's so odd that he would slap Chris Rock for a fairly mild joke but is not all that bothered by the guy who was sleeping with his wife, possibly in his own house? Weird.


----------



## TC1

I think most people watching were waiting for Will to apologize to Chris... instead we got some top level acting tears and a "love makes you do crazy things" comment. Welp, love has never made me sleep with a 20 year old and then tell the world...so *shrug* I guess we don't see eye to eye on that. Clearly Jada doesn't either.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The video posted on the previous page when they talked about her “entanglement” lol and ended the video with “Bad marriage for life.” I was like, ick. I don’t want to be in a bad marriage. 
Plus when he said “I’m going to get you back,”or something like that, he sounded so childish.


----------



## LibbyRuth

youngster said:


> For sure, Jada has been helped by being married to Will Smith.  With him, she is an A list guest, lives a multi-millionaire lifestyle, can promote her kids, gets invited everywhere, gets tons of free stuff, and has a cable talk show. Even married to him though can't give her an A list acting career.  Without him, she'd likely be working to get the occasional TV guest shot or end up as a Real Housewife like his first wife.
> 
> I'm not sure he has been helped by marriage to her, at least not lately.  For years, I thought they were a cute couple but now, not at all.  They seem highly dysfunctional and the dynamics are weird.   It's so odd that he would slap Chris Rock for a fairly mild joke but is not all that bothered by the guy who was sleeping with his wife, possibly in his own house? Weird.


I think the benefit for Will was that Jada and the kids gave him the path to present an image as a dedicated family man. Especially with his ex joining the HOuseweives of Beverly Hills, and being unsure of how he'll be portrayed in that, being with Jada allows him to say that he learned from his first marriage and is totally committed to a strong family unit now.


----------



## M_Butterfly

bag-princess said:


> yep - under the bus he goes again! she is really going to ruin him. Cannot wait to see what she has planned next - oh I forgot she is going to have will sit at the red table with her as she chastises him for his bad behavior.


That "bad marriage for life " is costing him


----------



## Deleted 698298

youngster said:


> For sure, Jada has been helped by being married to Will Smith.  With him, she is an A list guest, lives a multi-millionaire lifestyle, can promote her kids, gets invited everywhere, gets tons of free stuff, and has a cable talk show. Even married to him though can't give her an A list acting career.  Without him, she'd likely be working to get the occasional TV guest shot or end up as a Real Housewife like his first wife.
> 
> I'm not sure he has been helped by marriage to her, at least not lately.  For years, I thought they were a cute couple but now, not at all.  They seem highly dysfunctional and the dynamics are weird.   It's so odd that he would slap Chris Rock for a fairly mild joke but is not all that bothered by the guy who was sleeping with his wife, possibly in his own house? Weird.


Sadly I believe he hit Chris Rock not over that joke at all. I believe Will Smith reached his boiling point and lost his sh** in that moment he slapped his: insecurities, August, wife, and everybody who laughed at his marriage. Will Smith acted like a total bully he rushed over to someone weaker, and shorter, and took his frustration out on him. Absolutely disgusting bully behaviour, regardless of what was behind that act. Will Smith is among the likes of Kevin Spacey and Chris Brown in my book


----------



## bag-mania

The Academy wants to resolve the issue and get it over with quickly. They moved up their meeting to this Friday.









						Meeting Over Will Smith Oscars Slap Moved Up To Friday, Academy Says
					

The body will decide if further actions should be taken against Smith, who resigned from the Academy on Friday.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Tootsie17

bag-mania said:


> I think it’s a narcissistic behavior. She’s a narcissist who is never satisfied and he strives to please her because he gets a high on those rare occasions when he succeeds.


I believe Will and Harry (yes, that Harry married to the Markle) should have lunch.  Their wives have so much in common.


----------



## youngster

Consumer2much said:


> Sadly I believe he hit Chris Rock not over that joke at all. I believe Will Smith reached his boiling point and lost his sh** in that moment he slapped his: insecurities, August, wife, and everybody who laughed at his marriage. Will Smith acted like a total bully he rushed over to someone weaker, and shorter, and took his frustration out on him. Absolutely disgusting bully behaviour, regardless of what was behind that act. Will Smith is among the likes of Kevin Spacey and Chris Brown in my book



I agree with you.  I don't think it was about the Chris Rock joke at all.  Just as you said, he'd reached his limit and snapped.


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> This is so uncomfortable to watch.


Extremely uncomfortable.  Almost makes me feel sad for WS, who's shown himself to be an a$$.  This is a conversation they should have in the privacy of their own home, not on camera.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I think the benefit for Will was that Jada and the kids gave him the path to present an image as a dedicated family man. Especially with his ex joining the HOuseweives of Beverly Hills, and being unsure of how he'll be portrayed in that, being with Jada allows him to say that he learned from his first marriage and is totally committed to a strong family unit now.


right  - with an open marriage....I don't see it.  call me old fashioned but I think he'd have been better with a supportive, faithful wife.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> The Academy wants to resolve the issue and get it over with quickly. They moved up their meeting to this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Over Will Smith Oscars Slap Moved Up To Friday, Academy Says
> 
> 
> The body will decide if further actions should be taken against Smith, who resigned from the Academy on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Good.


----------



## bag-mania

Tootsie17 said:


> I believe Will and Harry (yes, that Harry married to the Markle) should have lunch.  Their wives have so much in common.



They would have plenty to commiserate about except I think they’re both clueless as to the source of their problems.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> They would have plenty to commiserate about except I think they’re both clueless as to the source of their problems.


well, I hate to give credit to the WIFE, but at least she doesn't go out and make videos about her open marriage


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> well, I hate to give credit to the WIFE, but at least she doesn't go out and make videos about her open marriage



Give her time! Will and Jada have been married 23 years. Meghan and Harry haven’t even had their 4th anniversary yet.


----------



## sdkitty

another fame ho capitalizing on Jada's fame (which she gets largely from her husband)




__





						What Jada Pinkett's Lover August Alsina Reveals About Fling in New Song
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## limom

If this was so unbearable for Will Smith, divorce is always an option!
Why is there so much talk about Jada or even August?
 That diss track is fun and well deserved, imo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> This is sad.



those two need to get a divorce asap, I didn't even watch the whole video. This marriage isn't good for either of them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


> those two need to get a divorce asap, I didn't even watch the whole video. This marriage isn't good for either of them.


Yup, kids are grown up, if that was even a reason to stay.


----------



## prettyprincess

lanasyogamama said:


> This is sad.



Ooh, I love Esther Perels books, she’s a great guest to have on.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## limom

This is just like the Hillary situation. He cheated and somehow it was her and Monica’s faults.
What is Esther’s position on divorce and infidelity?


----------



## LavenderIce

Will looked so sad and defeated in that video. I don't dismiss what he did to CR at all, but it's clear he has a lot to work through.

Ooh and CR hiring a law firm?


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> Ooh, I love Esther Perels books, she’s a great guest to have on.


He looked really annoyed in that video. That’s not to say he doesn’t have a right to say, don’t record me etc. my question is, why did she share that video? I wouldn’t have shared such an intimate exchange. He didn’t look happy.


----------



## limom

Is Jada well remunerated for that Facebook show or is it part of her activism?


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> He looked really annoyed in that video. That’s not to say he doesn’t have a right to say, don’t record me etc. my question is, why did she share that video? I wouldn’t have shared such an intimate exchange. He didn’t look happy.



Her sharing that video just shows how she does not respect him.


----------



## prettyprincess

limom said:


> This is just like the Hillary situation. He cheated and somehow it was her and Monica’s faults.
> What is Esther’s position on divorce and infidelity?


Basically that human beings are fallible, and they cheat for many different reasons. Also, that cheating isn’t the only form or ultimate form of betrayal. The situations are not black/white, good/bad. She also discusses the shaming that comes along with staying with a partner who cheated. I believe she did a Ted talk, its interesting.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> He looked really annoyed in that video. That’s not to say he doesn’t have a right to say, don’t record me etc. my question is, why did she share that video? I wouldn’t have shared such an intimate exchange. He didn’t look happy.


You know, my perception of him has changed so much since the slap. Maybe he’s the arrogant, aggressive, controlling one at home and that’s why she stepped out. He is Will Smith, imagine the ego and entitlement issues he has.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> Will looked so sad and defeated in that video. I don't dismiss what he did to CR at all, but it's clear he has a lot to work through.
> 
> Ooh and CR hiring a law firm?


I just saw that MTO is the people are claiming that they confirmed that Chris Rock has hired a lawyer. I don't trust MTO website right now. But TMZ did said that Chris Rock could still decide to file charges against Will Smith.  TMZ said that Chris is still processing this. 


 go to the timestamp of 12:19


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> You know, my perception of him has changed so much since the slap. Maybe he’s the arrogant, aggressive, controlling one at home and that’s why she stepped out. He is Will Smith, imagine the ego and entitlement issues he has.


You may be onto something. I’ve said this before, but when I first graduated college I worked in TV. And I know first hand what you see on your screen was vastly different from what you experienced in person.


----------



## RJY

lanasyogamama said:


> This is sad.



I found it interesting that it looks like she filmed him at home when he was "au naturale" while she already looked camera ready. There's just something really wrong with that, imo, on top of the whole ambush thing in the first place. I don't think anyone in that family is nice or mentally healthy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> He looked really annoyed in that video. That’s not to say he doesn’t have a right to say, don’t record me etc. my question is, why did she share that video? I wouldn’t have shared such an intimate exchange. He didn’t look happy.


It’s so crazy that she still posted that video. I won’t even post a picture of my daughter without her permission, everyone should have that right in their home.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock performs surprise set at Comedy Cellar, refuses to talk Will Smith
					

The stand-up comic surprised New York fans with a set Tuesday night but kicked it off by saying he would not address Smith slapping him at the Oscars.




					pagesix.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s so crazy that she still posted that video. I won’t even post a picture of my daughter without her permission, everyone should have that right in their home.



I saw it and thought Bloody hell Does Jada just not know how to edit? Silly question. He’s clearly explaining why he wants to do things professionally and she ignores him. 

A lot of people are making the valid point that women are often held to be responsible for a man’s actions and get disproportionate blame for group mistakes but I do feel like Jada has done a lot more harm to WS’s image and career than benefit.

Caveat that *maybe* I thought he should’ve married 10 year old me when I heard about his wedding


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> This is sad.




i am not shocked she is sharing it - she probably made sure it was leaked and brought up again too.  someone said "From that episode it looks like it was not a joint decision to have an open marriage, but Jada and her therapist letting Will know, it was the only option. Thinking of those interactions is obviously still painful for him. Her disrespecting him in his own house (that his career paid for), shows she does not mind setting him off, and has fun doing so." 
he keeps telling hr "don't start rolling" he is standing in his house but she keeps recording.




LavenderIce said:


> Her sharing that video just shows how she does not respect him.




nope - not at all.  once again she is doing something to try and make him look bad for her benefit just so she can have a topic for her red table!


----------



## canto bight

I think that was an IG live so she caught him off guard and he knew that there was nothing he could really do in that moment since it was live.


----------



## bag-princess

canto bight said:


> I think that was an IG live so she caught him off guard and he knew that there was nothing he could really do in that moment since it was live.



that’s even worse if it was IG live!   she was definitely trying to make him go off and I wouldn’t have blamed him if he did. I would be so if someone did that to me especially at home.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think this is her way of paying him back for having a bigger career than hers


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I think this is her way of paying him back for having a bigger career than hers






i have said many times - she is soooo jealous of him!  he not only is the movie star she will never be but he is also the successful musician she will never be!  her ego can't stand it taking a backseat to him all the time.  she honestly had theeeeee nerve to say that she put her movie career on hold to help his!!       and that she could have been the big star but wanted him to be.  i remember a few years ago when she had her heavy metal band - and they said the only times she got big crowds was when will was on tour with her.  most people here never knew about her band because they toured in europe mostly.


----------



## limom

Does Jada elaborate on what Will’s offenses are?
Is it a case of him having an open marriage with both men and women and hers only be open with women?
What kinda of psychic damages did Will inflict on Jada? (Perceived or real?)
Those two
A real trip for real.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Does Jada elaborate on what Will’s offenses are?
> Is it a case of him having an open marriage with both men and women and hers only be open with women?
> What kinda of psychic damages did Will inflict on Jada? (Perceived or real?)
> Those two
> A real trip for real.




funny how in all her sharing and "keeping it real" she has never elaborated on this.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Does Jada elaborate on what Will’s offenses are?
> Is it a case of *him having an open marriage with both men and women* and hers only be open with women?
> What kinda of psychic damages did Will inflict on Jada? (Perceived or real?)
> Those two
> A real trip for real.


Wait. Will likes men too?


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Will likes men too?


Apparently that’s a long running rumor that some people believe and some people do not. I have no idea.


----------



## limom

There have been long standing rumors about one friend in particular.
Because it is hard to be out in some communities and his anger issues, it is probable.
He could very well be pansexual.


----------



## Antonia

This could be a new soap opera called 'As the Stomach Turns'.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> There have been long standing rumors *about one friend in particular*.
> Because it is hard to be out in some communities and his anger issues, it is probable.
> He could very well be pansexual.




yes dwayne martin - tisha campbell's ex


----------



## jelliedfeels

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Will likes men too?


Who knows?  it’s a rumour.
I think this bit in his memoirs when he said he was being sick after having sex with women made me a bit confused.




__





						Will Smith recalls having so much ‘rampant sex’ that he felt sick
					





					amp.capitalxtra.com
				




Of course it’s none of our business really. For my part I can see the Smiths being into orgies and stuff like that but August was such a big problem because J was getting too attached to him.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i am not shocked she is sharing it - she probably made sure it was leaked and brought up again too.  someone said "From that episode it looks like it was not a joint decision to have an open marriage, but Jada and her therapist letting Will know, it was the only option. Thinking of those interactions is obviously still painful for him. Her disrespecting him in his own house (that his career paid for), shows she does not mind setting him off, and has fun doing so."
> he keeps telling hr "don't start rolling" he is standing in his house but she keeps recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope - not at all.  once again she is doing something to try and make him look bad for her benefit just so she can have a topic for her red table!


I'm sorry if some here feel I'm being anti-woman but I just can stand that egotistical biatch


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i have said many times - she is soooo jealous of him!  he not only is the movie star she will never be but he is also the successful musician she will never be!  her ego can't stand it taking a backseat to him all the time.  she honestly had theeeeee nerve to say that she put her movie career on hold to help his!!       and that she could have been the big star but wanted him to be.  i remember a few years ago when she had her heavy metal band - and they said the only times she got big crowds was when will was on tour with her.  most people here never knew about her band because they toured in europe mostly.



I don't recall hearing that about her putting her career on hold but it doesn't surprise me
She's an ok actress.  I saw her in one movie - some tom cruise thing.  I don't think she would have been a big star had she not "put her career on hold" - for what? to "raise" those kids?


----------



## gelbergirl

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry if some here feel I'm being anti-woman but I just can stand that egotistical biatch



no problem.
there's definitely something wrong with her.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> *I don't recall hearing that about her putting her career on hold* but it doesn't surprise me
> She's an ok actress.  I saw her in one movie - some tom cruise thing.  I don't think she would have been a big star had she not "put her career on hold" - for what? to "raise" those kids?




because she didn't put it on hold - that is just a way of her explaining why she is not as big a star as she is supposed to be in her mind.  nothing but a big excuse. the roles were not coming her way - trying to make it seem like she was turning them down left and right.   nobody was looking for jada.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CNN Breaking News

“The Board has decided, for a period of 10 years from April 8, 2022, Mr. Smith shall not be permitted to attend any Academy events or programs, in person or virtually, including but not limited to the Academy Awards," Academy President David Rubin and CEO Dawn Hudson said in a statement on Friday.”

That’s pretty harsh, and IMO, deserved.









						Actor Will Smith banned from attending Oscars for 10 years
					

Will Smith will not be allowed to attend the Academy Awards for the next 10 years, as a result of his slapping comedian Chris Rock on stage during this year's Oscar ceremony, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences announced in a statement obtained by CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Good. Hope this family goes away and works on themselves.


----------



## gelbergirl

hmmm...they gonna invite Chris Rock back?  (Love him and watched his Oscar appearances on YouTube last night)


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Good. Hope this family goes away and works on themselves.


probably not
she will want to go talk on video about it I think


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gelbergirl said:


> hmmm...they gonna invite Chris Rock back?  (Love him and watched his Oscar appearances on YouTube last night)



I don’t know why they wouldn’t.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> Good. Hope this family goes away and works on themselves.




chile no - she got that red table she uses to share her wisdom


----------



## canto bight

I was outraged about what happened, but now I feel kind of sad for him.  Ten years is really harsh, but deserved because I don't think it begins to scratch the surface of trauma that he caused for Chris Rock.  Trauma and embarrassment that he will have to endure for the rest of his life... so I am trying to remember that.


----------



## uhpharm01

gelbergirl said:


> hmmm...they gonna invite Chris Rock back?  (Love him and watched his Oscar appearances on YouTube last night)


i don't think that Chris Rock would come back
Will Packer said that Chris Rock didn't want Will to be removed and Chris' camp said that's not true.








						Will Packer Claims Chris Rock Said Will Could Leave, Rock Sources Say That's a Lie
					

The producer of the Oscars is now saying it was Chris Rock who did not want Will Smith removed from the Dolby Theater after the slap, but according to a well-placed source with direct knowledge ... that's just not true.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

Will Packer needs to shut up and mind his own business. The ratings besides after the slap were weak.
Maybe lay low, eat your food and get rehired.


----------



## Vintage Leather

nm


----------



## CeeJay

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> CNN Breaking News
> 
> “The Board has decided, for a period of 10 years from April 8, 2022, Mr. Smith shall not be permitted to attend any Academy events or programs, in person or virtually, including but not limited to the Academy Awards," Academy President David Rubin and CEO Dawn Hudson said in a statement on Friday.”
> 
> That’s pretty harsh, and IMO, deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Will Smith banned from attending Oscars for 10 years
> 
> 
> Will Smith will not be allowed to attend the Academy Awards for the next 10 years, as a result of his slapping comedian Chris Rock on stage during this year's Oscar ceremony, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences announced in a statement obtained by CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Well GOOD .. the right thing to do, BUT .. IMO, they should have taken that Oscar away!!!  Then again, how many "tainted" Oscars have there been over the years?!?! .. Mel Gibson?, Kevin Spacey? .. so, Will Smith will join that club .. how wonderful!


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Will Packer needs to shut up and mind his own business. The ratings besides after the slap were weak.
> Maybe lay low, eat your food and get rehired.


they are just trying to save face. imo


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Will Packer needs to shut up and mind his own business. The ratings besides after the slap were weak.
> Maybe lay low, eat your food and get rehired.


and also saw this too but I still don't think that Chris Rock will come back to the show, if I was him I would not come back to the show either









						Chris Rock 'Saved' Oscars After 'Sad' Will Smith Slap, Producer Says
					

Oscars producer Will Packer said many of the awards show's moments were 'overshadowed' by Will Smith and Chris Rock's altercation — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> Well GOOD .. the right thing to do, BUT .. IMO, they should have taken that Oscar away!!!  Then again, how many "tainted" Oscars have there been over the years?!?! .. Mel Gibson?, Kevin Spacey? .. so, Will Smith will join that club .. how wonderful!


Harvey Weinstein, Roman Polanski?


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Well GOOD .. the right thing to do, BUT .. IMO, they should have taken that Oscar away!!!  Then again, how many "tainted" Oscars have there been over the years?!?! .. Mel Gibson?, Kevin Spacey? .. so, Will Smith will join that club .. how wonderful!


and weinstein
no need to ban jada since she would have no business being there without her husband (who she seems to resent so much)


----------



## youngster

CeeJay said:


> Well GOOD .. the right thing to do, BUT .. IMO, they should have taken that Oscar away!!!  Then again, how many "tainted" Oscars have there been over the years?!?! .. Mel Gibson?, Kevin Spacey? .. so, Will Smith will join that club .. how wonderful!



It should have been the best night of his life, the pinnacle of his career and it's just wrecked now.  Just crazy. 

I wonder if Chris Rock will end up suing Will Smith or decide to press charges.  I could see him doing so, basically on behalf of all live performers everywhere, to make a statement that you can't do that and get away with it.


----------



## prettyprincess

TC1 said:


> Harvey Weinstein, Roman Polanski?


Harvey was expelled from the academy, but Polanski and Spacey should be as well.


----------



## youngster

Polanksi was expelled.  ETA:  But, it was relatively recently, he should have been expelled decades ago.  That he won an Oscar around 2002 or 2003 is just revolting to me.
Spacey, not yet, because he hasn't been convicted, yet, that's my recollection.  He's settled, paid people off, charges have been dropped, one witness passed away, etc.  But, I am not up on the latest info on him.  It's awful, what he did over a period years.  He is a fantastic actor so it is just such a waste of real talent.


----------



## youngster

Oh, and speaking of people who should be expelled, Woody Allen is another.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> It should have been the best night of his life, the pinnacle of his career and it's just wrecked now.  Just crazy.
> 
> I wonder if Chris Rock will end up suing Will Smith or decide to press charges.  I could see him doing so, basically on behalf of all live performers everywhere, to make a statement that you can't do that and get away with it.


I'd prefer for Chris to continue to be the bigger person and not sue


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> It should have been the best night of his life, the pinnacle of his career and it's just wrecked now.  Just crazy.
> 
> I wonder if Chris Rock will end up suing Will Smith or decide to press charges.  I could see him doing so, basically on behalf of all live performers everywhere, to make a statement that you can't do that and get away with it.



there are some legal experts that have talked about this too. 








						Will Smith COULD still be sued for damages by Chris Rock, says lawyer
					

The comedian, 57, received an open-handed smack in the face from Smith, 53, as he stood on-stage during the Oscars awards ceremony at the Dolby Theatre in Los Angeles, California.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

August Alsina said that it's not true about him writing a tell all book.









						Jada Pinkett Smith’s ‘entanglement’ lover finally addresses ‘sex life’ rumors
					

Jada Pinkett Smith’s ex is “sticking” it to the haters.  August Alsina, 29, is addressing claims that he is in the midst of authoring a tell-all tome about his much-storied, lusty romance with…




					nypost.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> August Alsina said that it's not true about him writing a tell all book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith’s ‘entanglement’ lover finally addresses ‘sex life’ rumors
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith’s ex is “sticking” it to the haters.  August Alsina, 29, is addressing claims that he is in the midst of authoring a tell-all tome about his much-storied, lusty romance with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Who would buy a tell all by August? Seriously?
Now a diss track and a netflix deal is more realistic.
His life story is pretty compelling with or without the Jada entanglement.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> *Who would buy a tell all by August? Seriou*sly?
> Now a diss track and a netflix deal is more realistic.
> His life story is pretty compelling with or without the Jada entanglement.


it was making the rounds on the internet a few days ago 
but I see your point.


----------



## 1LV

limom said:


> Who would buy a tell all by August? Seriously?
> Now a diss track and a netflix deal is more realistic.
> His life story is pretty compelling with or without the Jada entanglement.


Who would buy a tell all about August or Jada if Will wasn’t in the picture?
(Shades of Meghan Markle, anyone?)


----------



## A bottle of Red

This couple is not healthy in any way shape or form .


----------



## bag-mania

A bottle of Red said:


> This couple is not healthy in any way shape or form .



They never have been. Only now millions of people know it.


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> Oh, and speaking of people who should be expelled, Woody Allen is another.


His case is tricky. He denied ever molesting his daughter. 
Wasn’t there a team of psychiatrists who stated that it was their belief that she wasn’t molested? 
Also, his ex wife seems loony, it’s possible she created the story to hurt him.


----------



## youngster

prettyprincess said:


> His case is tricky. He denied ever molesting his daughter.
> Wasn’t there a team of psychiatrists who stated that it was their belief that she wasn’t molested?
> Also, his ex wife seems loony, it’s possible she created the story to hurt him.



I was thinking of Dylan Farrow's accusations against Woody Allen, yes, but mostly about Allen marrying his step-daughter, Soon-Yi.  She's an adult now, she can leave if she wants, but she grew up with him as her father and I imagine that he manipulated and groomed her through those formative years.  Even if you discount Mia Farrow's statements, I'd believe Ronan Farrow over Woody Allen no question.


----------



## Toby93

prettyprincess said:


> His case is tricky. He denied ever molesting his daughter.
> Wasn’t there a team of psychiatrists who stated that it was their belief that she wasn’t molested?
> Also, his ex wife seems loony, it’s possible she created the story to hurt him.


Yes, he denies it but so do most molesters.  I just finished watching Allen Vs Farrow and it's sad how rich and powerful men can make things go away.


----------



## Jayne1

youngster said:


> I was thinking of Dylan Farrow's accusations against Woody Allen, yes, but mostly about Allen marrying his step-daughter, Soon-Yi.  She's an adult now, she can leave if she wants, but she grew up with him as her father and I imagine that he manipulated and groomed her through those formative years.  Even if you discount Mia Farrow's statements, I'd believe Ronan Farrow over Woody Allen no question.


She wasn't his step daughter and he never lived with Mia's family.

Hollywood is cesspool and Woody marrying that young woman and raising a family with her for the past few decades with no hint of a scandal is the least of the sh*t that goes on there.


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> I was thinking of Dylan Farrow's accusations against Woody Allen, yes, but mostly about Allen marrying his step-daughter, Soon-Yi.  She's an adult now, she can leave if she wants, but she grew up with him as her father and I imagine that he manipulated and groomed her through those formative years.  Even if you discount Mia Farrow's statements, I'd believe Ronan Farrow over Woody Allen no question.


Idk, it says online that he did not raise her, nor was he ever a father figure to her at all.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sooo i just saw a reddit post that claims jada says she never wanted to marry will? Anyone hear of this? 
So um why marry then? 
Why are they still together?


----------



## Jayne1

A bottle of Red said:


> Sooo i just saw a reddit post that claims jada says she never wanted to marry will? Anyone hear of this?
> So um why marry then?
> Why are they still together?


Saw the video where they talked about it. 

She was pregnant and her mother was a huge influence and pushed her to do it.


----------



## scarlet555

CeeJay said:


> Well GOOD .. the right thing to do, BUT .. IMO, they should have taken *that Oscar away!*!!  Then again, how many "tainted" Oscars have there been over the years?!?! .. Mel Gibson?, Kevin Spacey? .. so, Will Smith will join that club .. how wonderful!


Agreed.  
Will’s response is again thoroughly not heartfelt, he didn’t apologize to the other winners and the hostesses … his assault and battery on Chris Rock overshadowed all the winners of the night.  Does Will have a publicist he listens to?


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> Saw the video where they talked about it.
> 
> She was pregnant and her mother was a huge influence and pushed her to do it.


Yeah, I highly doubt anyone forced her hand… she could divorce now if she wanted to… Instead opted for open marriage.   Now trying to change the focus of the slap to ‘I was forced to get married“  Open marriage reasons:  1. Stay for the money 2. Stay for the image of the high earner and therefore more money.  Anyone else wants to add ?


----------



## Chanbal

No sure if this has been shared here. I'm still watching it, but   so far…


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> They never have been. Only now millions of people know it.


I was watching a video about them and omg wow.


----------



## uhpharm01

they are really talented


----------



## Chagall

He should have been banned permanently. I still can’t get my head around what he did. So much damage was done to so many people by what he did so nonchalantly. A message has to be sent to everyone that this kind of act will have very serious repercussions. He should have been escorted from the venue and arrested. The decision shouldn’t have been left up to CR.


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> Idk, it says online that he did not raise her, nor was he ever a father figure to her at all.


This is a fallacy, Woody groomed soon yi and then proceed to marry her, his victim. Soon is mentally challenged on top of it.
A pure disgrace. 
I hate that so many actresses still work with him, Especially the already established and older one.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Saw the video where they talked about it.
> 
> She was pregnant and her mother was a huge influence and pushed her to do it.



Her daughter must have been so happy to hear all of that. Not.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> This is a fallacy, Woody groomed soon yi and then proceed to marry her, his victim. Soon is mentally challenged on top of it.
> A pure disgrace.
> I hate that so many actresses still work with him, Especially the already established and older one.



Agree. She was poor before she came to this country and was adopted by Mia, as I recall. Having some superrich man support her for the rest of her life must have been enticing. Maybe enticing enough to look the other way if something happened to her own kids. Certainly wouldn't be the first time that happened.


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> Sooo i just saw a reddit post that claims jada says she never wanted to marry will? Anyone hear of this?
> So um why marry then?
> Why are they still together?




and did not mind at all talking about this with willow sitting right there at the table.  even when it comes to her own children she is going to tell "her truth" no matter what it could do to them. 










						Jada cried on wedding day, 'never wanted to be married' to Will Smith
					

Jada Pinkett Smith told her family on an episode of Red Table Talk that she never wanted to get married and called her wedding day "awful."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

bag-princess said:


> and did not mind at all talking about this with willow sitting right there at the table.  even when it comes to her own children she is going to tell "her truth" no matter what it could do to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada cried on wedding day, 'never wanted to be married' to Will Smith
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith told her family on an episode of Red Table Talk that she never wanted to get married and called her wedding day "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



I honestly don't know how you can recover from words like that.


----------



## thebattagirl

You hit the mark perfectly!
Regardless of what transpires between her and her husband, it should not be discussed with/around their children.  Always putting herself 1st emotionally before her children, is just gross manipulation.  Jada tell your friends, your therapist, your mom, your stylist, etc but leave your kids out of it!


bag-princess said:


> *and did not mind at all talking about this with willow sitting right there at the table.  even when it comes to her own children she is going to tell "her truth" no matter what it could do to them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada cried on wedding day, 'never wanted to be married' to Will Smith
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith told her family on an episode of Red Table Talk that she never wanted to get married and called her wedding day "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I was thinking of Dylan Farrow's accusations against Woody Allen, yes, but mostly about Allen marrying his step-daughter, Soon-Yi.  She's an adult now, she can leave if she wants, but she grew up with him as her father and I imagine that he manipulated and groomed her through those formative years.  Even if you discount Mia Farrow's statements, I'd believe Ronan Farrow over Woody Allen no question.


the whole thing is icky but he wasn't convicting of any crime so....


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> and did not mind at all talking about this with willow sitting right there at the table.  even when it comes to her own children she is going to tell "her truth" no matter what it could do to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada cried on wedding day, 'never wanted to be married' to Will Smith
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith told her family on an episode of Red Table Talk that she never wanted to get married and called her wedding day "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


what a piece of work
her ego is huge


----------



## meluvs2shop

Maybe she didn’t want to _marry_ Will and that’s why she was so upset, but knew her financial future would be set. She’s very strong willed. I can’t see her doing something she doesn’t want to do.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chagall said:


> He should have been banned permanently. I still can’t get my head around what he did. So much damage was done to so many people by what he did so nonchalantly. A message has to be sent to everyone that this kind of act will have very serious repercussions. He should have been escorted from the venue and arrested. *The decision shouldn’t have been left up to CR.*


Chris Rock sources said that isn't true









						Will Packer Claims Chris Rock Said Will Could Leave, Rock Sources Say That's a Lie
					

The producer of the Oscars is now saying it was Chris Rock who did not want Will Smith removed from the Dolby Theater after the slap, but according to a well-placed source with direct knowledge ... that's just not true.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock sources said that isn't true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Packer Claims Chris Rock Said Will Could Leave, Rock Sources Say That's a Lie
> 
> 
> The producer of the Oscars is now saying it was Chris Rock who did not want Will Smith removed from the Dolby Theater after the slap, but according to a well-placed source with direct knowledge ... that's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


maybe Whoopi was right.  she basically said if they had removed Will - being a black man - the optics would have been bad


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> what a piece of work
> her ego is huge


YUP .. that's why I've never liked her (and frankly - don't think she's a great actress either)!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> YUP .. that's why I've never liked her (and frankly - don't think she's a great actress either)!


agree....good would be a fair estimation of her acting I think....not great....and she doesn't have her husband's charisma


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> This is a fallacy, Woody groomed soon yi and then proceed to marry her, his victim. Soon is mentally challenged on top of it.


Or, she was an abused orphan, abused again by her mother (as she has stated) married an older man and went on to get a Masters in Special Ed, work as a social worker, have 2 children and lead a quiet, peaceful, happy life.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Or, she was an abused orphan, abused again by her mother (as she has stated) married an older man and went on to get a Masters in Special Ed, work as a social worker, have 2 children and lead a quiet, peaceful, happy life.


I can't see how it was appropriate for him (her father figure) to start a sexual relationship with her when she was 17 or so
No matter how it turned out later, it's creepy to me


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> maybe Whoopi was right.  she basically said if they had removed Will - being a black man - the optics would have been bad


yep and I saw that too.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

thebattagirl said:


> You hit the mark perfectly!
> Regardless of what transpires between her and her husband, it should not be discussed with/around their children.  Always putting herself 1st emotionally before her children, is just gross manipulation.  Jada tell your friends, your therapist, your mom, your stylist, etc but leave your kids out of it!


Agreed. I grew up in a household where my mom told me EVERYTHING about her relationship with my dad - sex, finances, arguments... I’ve had to get my own therapist because all the insecurities she had over the years have spilled into my dating life. I hurt for Willow. I really, really do.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> Maybe she didn’t want to _marry_ Will and that’s why she was so upset, but knew her financial future would be set. *She’s very strong willed. I can’t see her doing something she doesn’t want to do.*



We can all agree that nobody makes Jada do anything she doesn’t want to do. She was lying when she told Will that, to hurt him I assume. If that is what she says to him in public, you can only imagine what she tells him in private. The poor guy may have spent their entire marriage believing he isn’t good enough to please his wife because that’s what she tells him.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> We can all agree that nobody makes Jada do anything she doesn’t want to do. She was lying when she told Will that, to hurt him I assume. If that is what she says to him in public, you can only imagine what she tells him in private. The poor guy may have spent their entire marriage believing he isn’t good enough to please his wife because that’s what she tells him.


it's illogical but he is So Much more successful than she is yet she seems to control him.  I understand emotions aren't logical but anyway


----------



## Chagall

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock sources said that isn't true
> Not true in what respect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Packer Claims Chris Rock Said Will Could Leave, Rock Sources Say That's a Lie
> 
> 
> The producer of the Oscars is now saying it was Chris Rock who did not want Will Smith removed from the Dolby Theater after the slap, but according to a well-placed source with direct knowledge ... that's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> it's illogical but he is So Much more successful than she is yet she seems to control him.  I understand emotions aren't logical but anyway



That’s the thing, he knows all that he’s accomplished, the millions he’s earned, how his fans adore him. At a glance he has it all. So in this one area of his life he was less than successful, but so what? Most of us have aspects of our lives we would improve if we could. He doesn’t have to continue doing what doesn’t work. For her part Jada could divorce him, take her half, and spend her days cougaring around Southern California.

If he insists on maintaining the façade that they are the perfect family, even when all the cracks are showing, that’s on him.


----------



## Jayne1

Watching the video where Jada and Will talk about her miserable 40th birthday party, I couldn’t help but notice her mother. And here’s where I would get into trouble.

I would pipe up and say, well you hated the party and thought it was about Will’s ego, but you have to admit it was a lovely party and everyone had such a good time and it was so thoughtful of Will to find Grandma’s videos that I carelessly (my words) lost.

Her mother is very interesting to me. She just sat there with a smile on her face.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That’s the thing, he knows all that he’s accomplished, the millions he’s earned, how his fans adore him. At a glance he has it all. So in this one area of his life he was less than successful, but so what? Most of us have aspects of our lives we would improve if we could. He doesn’t have to continue doing what doesn’t work. For her part Jada could divorce him, take her half, and spend her days cougaring around Southern California.
> 
> If he insists on maintaining the façade that they are the perfect family, even when all the cracks are showing, that’s on him.


but as someone said, (the BL guy?) could it be that she is a narcissist and he is under her control (in spite of all his success)?
Admittedly of course I don't know them and maybe I'm giving him too much credit for being a more normal or "regular" guy, but the narcissist description seems to fit her IMO


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> it's illogical but he is So Much more successful than she is yet she seems to control him.  I understand emotions aren't logical but anyway


there was a lady on youtube the other day did a video about Will and Jada and he thinks that Will Smith has low self esteem and that is why he has been under Jada's control. She also said that when his married to his first wife ended if he felt like a failure and that might why he doesn't want to end his marriage with Jada ( I could be wrong, I'm just guessing).

That's all I got, this whole thing is sad.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> there was a lady on youtube the other day did a video about Will and Jada and he thinks that Will Smith has low self esteem and that is why he has been under Jada's control. She also said that when his married to his first wife ended if he felt like a failure and that might why he doesn't want to end his marriage with Jada ( I could be wrong, I'm just guessing).
> 
> That's all I got, this whole thing is sad.


well, that first marriage was so long ago.  If he is really unhappy and wants a divorce, the kids are grown and he could do it and not be a failure IMO.  but we're not really talking logic here


----------



## limom

She is a virgo, he is a libra. He had zero chance. Virgos never forget anything. Period.
The Smiths are incompatible signs.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> She is a virgo, he is a libra. He had zero chance. Virgos never forget anything. Period.
> The Smiths are incompatible signs.



You know who else is an impossible-to-satisfy Virgo? Prince Harry.

Of course in his case he is dominated by an attention-obsessed Leo wife so he’ll have to suck up his dissatisfaction because it’s always going to be all about her.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> You know who else is an impossible-to-satisfy Virgo? Prince Harry.
> 
> Of course in his case he is dominated by an attention-obsessed Leo wife so he’ll have to suck up his dissatisfaction because it’s always going to be all about her.


Léos are not that bad. A bit of flattery, here and there…totally manageable


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Léos are not that bad. A bit of flattery, here and there…totally manageable



Meghan is difficult to please as well. Maybe she’s got a Virgo Moon or something. 

Sticking with our astrology theme, while Jada idealizes her time with Tupac, they would’ve been unlikely to work as a couple. He was a Gemini and Jada would never have been able to control him.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Meghan is difficult to please as well. Maybe she’s got a Virgo Moon or something.
> 
> Sticking with our astrology theme, while Jada idealizes her time with Tupac, they would’ve been unlikely to work as a couple. He was a Gemini and Jada would never have been able to control him.


Gemini? No freaking way. I guess she would not have been bored which is why she liked him so much…
Leo love attention all the time, I have one in my life. The easier sign to figure out, imo.
She is a bit much but let her believe that she is the smartest, the prettiest and you have a friend/ally for life.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Gemini? No freaking way. I guess she would not have been bored which is why she liked him so much…
> Leo love attention all the time, I have one in my life. The easier sign to figure out, imo.
> She is a bit much but let her believe that she is the smartest, the prettiest and you have a friend/ally for life.


I think she believes that relationship made her more cool.  Will has a wholesome image - boring for her, with her unconventional upbringing.  But she has lived a very good life off his boring image.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock Won't Talk Will Smith Oscars Slap Until He 'Gets Paid'
					

Chris Rock seems to be showing a bit more of his cards on how he really feels about the Will Smith slap at the Oscars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock Won't Talk Will Smith Oscars Slap Until He 'Gets Paid'
> 
> 
> Chris Rock seems to be showing a bit more of his cards on how he really feels about the Will Smith slap at the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


hopefully he was joking.  I want to see him continue to be the bigger man


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> hopefully he was joking.  I want to see him continue to be the bigger man



On the other hand, CR was assaulted, publicly. He deserves to be compensated.  If someone assaults me, I expect to be compensated, especially if he is a multimillionaire.  Imo it is the decent thing to do.

ETA:  if you get a chance watch Billy Crystal’s comments on Bob Costas’s sports show on HBO.  Billy hosted the oscars 9 times, *successfully*.  He explains why it is important to have 1 host - 1 person who is in charge and who has the skills to diffuse the situation.  1, just 1 person. A good host constantly reads the room. When the audience gets edgy, a professional knows how to dial the edginess down. It is a skill the younger folks are missing today.


----------



## thebattagirl

MsMoneybagg said:


> Agreed. I grew up in a household where my mom told me EVERYTHING about her relationship with my dad - sex, finances, arguments... I’ve had to get my own therapist because all the insecurities she had over the years have spilled into my dating life. I hurt for Willow. I really, really do.



That must've been very difficult.  Sending hugs and strength to you


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Watching the video where Jada and Will talk about her miserable 40th birthday party, *I couldn’t help but notice her mother.* And here’s where I would get into trouble.
> 
> I would pipe up and say, well you hated the party and thought it was about Will’s ego, but you have to admit it was a lovely party and everyone had such a good time and it was so thoughtful of Will to find Grandma’s videos that I carelessly (my words) lost.
> 
> *Her mother is very interesting to me.* She just sat there with a smile on her face.



i noticed that too.  gammy knows from where her buttered bread comes - and it ain't because of her mega star daughter! 




uhpharm01 said:


> there was a lady on youtube the other day did a video about Will and Jada and he thinks that Will Smith has low self esteem and that is why he has been under Jada's control. She also said that *when his married to his first wife ended if he felt like a failure and that might why he doesn't want to end his marriage with Jada ( I could be wrong, I'm just guessing).*
> 
> That's all I got, this whole thing is sad.




will has admitted this several times in interviews!  he was so ashamed of having one divorce that he would do anything to make sure it did not happen again 




limom said:


> Léos are not that bad. A bit of flattery, here and there…totally manageable



this is the truth - from a leo!!   and i don't know how in the hell megan and harry got pulled into this conversation.  i know people can not stand the girl but there is a whole dang thread of pages where she can be dragged all day and night as usual.  it doesn't need to happen over here too.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> hopefully he was joking.  I want to see him continue to be the bigger man




as the million dollar man says - EVERYONE has a price.  EVERYONE!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i noticed that too.  gammy knows from where her buttered bread comes - and it ain't because of her mega star daughter!


That's just it - It seems her mother sat there saying nothing when she could have some kind words for Will... but nothing, just that smile.  I think she supports her daughter.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, gammy doesn't have a seat at the table if it weren't for her daughter. However, the table exists because of the door Will opened for Jada.


----------



## gelbergirl

sdkitty said:


> hopefully he was joking.  I want to see him continue to be the bigger man



I'm sure his agent will make sure the check clears.


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, gammy doesn't have a seat at the table if it weren't for her daughter. However, the table exists because of the door Will opened for Jada.


While most people watches the red table in order to glimpse tidbits about the supper star Will Smith, Jada was an actress before getting involved with Will. 
Now, as many middle aged actress, her roles are limited but she still is part of the Matrix franchise.
She could have a very, very comfortable lifestyle participating in fans events.
All that haterade without even acknowledging her career, why?
Granted I am a sci fi nerd but still.


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> While most people watches the red table in order to glimpse tidbits about the supper star Will Smith, Jada was an actress before getting involved with Will.
> Now, as many middle aged actress, her roles are limited but she still is part of the Matrix franchise.
> She could have a very, very comfortable lifestyle participating in fans events.
> All that haterade without even acknowledging her career, why?
> Granted I am a sci fi nerd but still.



Actually, I liked her in Magic Mike XXL. Though in light of things, I'm glad Thandiwe Newton is in the third installment currently filming. Unfortunately, Slapgate at the Oscars also reflects on her and her marriage, and that's where the haterade fits.


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> Actually, I liked her in Magic Mike XXL. Though in light of things, I'm glad Thandiwe Newton is in the third installment currently filming. Unfortunately, Slapgate at the Oscars also reflects on her and her marriage, and that's where the haterade fits.


It still is unfair to characterize as an unsuccessful actress. 
At least, she never ran over anyone…..


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> It still is unfair to characterize as an unsuccessful actress.
> At least, she never ran over anyone…..



Who ran over someone? The ones I remember in car accidents are Rebecca Gayheart and Brandy.


----------



## Mimmy

Taken from the TMZ article provided by @uhpharm01

“Here's what Chris reportedly said in full ... "I'm OK, I have a whole show, and I'm not talking about that until I get paid. Life is good. I got my hearing back."

The strange thing ... if Chris means he's waiting on a network of some sort to pay him for a sit-down, ya gotta imagine he and his team have already been approached by every broadcast company in the game at this point. Maybe they just haven't offered enough???”

I find it notable that Rock says that he “got his hearing back”. Meaning temporarily he lost it.

I didn’t take from this article that he plans to sue WS. I think that he wants a big payday from a cable network like HBO or Netflix.

I think that this is more than fair and that WS has opened himself up to the jokes being raw and at his expense.


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> Who ran over someone? The ones I remember in car accidents are Rebecca Gayheart and Brandy.


Ran over, rear ended..
Caitlyn Jenner for instance.


----------



## limom

Mimmy said:


> Taken from the TMZ article provided by @uhpharm01
> 
> “Here's what Chris reportedly said in full ... "I'm OK, I have a whole show, and I'm not talking about that until I get paid. Life is good. I got my hearing back."
> 
> The strange thing ... if Chris means he's waiting on a network of some sort to pay him for a sit-down, ya gotta imagine he and his team have already been approached by every broadcast company in the game at this point. Maybe they just haven't offered enough???”
> 
> I find it notable that Rock says that he “got his hearing back”. Meaning temporarily he lost it.
> 
> I didn’t take from this article that he plans to sue WS. I think that he wants a big payday from a cable network like HBO or Netflix.
> 
> I think that this is more than fair and that WS has opened himself up to the jokes being raw and at his expense.


I think that Chris and Will will work out some out of court settlement with a strong NDA.
It could be more rehabilitative than anything else.
Chris‘s bottom line is about to soar.


----------



## Mimmy

limom said:


> I think that Chris and Will will work out some out of court settlement with a strong NDA.
> It could be more rehabilitative than anything else.
> Chris‘s bottom line is about to soar.


I guess we will all find out at some point.

I don’t know exactly why but I would be so impressed if Rock doesn’t take any legal action against Smith but in the end gets a big payday from a comedy special.


----------



## Chagall

I never had the slightest interest in Jada Smith so don’t know anything about her. I still say that WS’s actions are his alone. Everyone is influenced by other people to some degree but ultimately the decision to act is ours.


----------



## limom

Mimmy said:


> I guess we will all find out at some point.
> 
> I don’t know exactly why but I would be so impressed if Rock doesn’t take any legal action against Smith but in the end gets a big payday from a comedy special.


You feel sorry for Will?


----------



## Mimmy

limom said:


> You feel sorry for Will?


No, I don’t feel sorry for Will at all.

I think that if CR doesn’t sue him though it will make Will seem even more insecure/insignificant and CR remains the bigger person. 

I realize that I may be in the minority but I think that in general people resort to litigation more than is necessary.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> While most people watches the red table in order to glimpse tidbits about the supper star Will Smith, Jada was an actress before getting involved with Will.
> Now, as many middle aged actress, her roles are limited but she still is part of the Matrix franchise.
> She could have a very, very comfortable lifestyle participating in fans events.
> All that haterade without even acknowledging her career, why?
> Granted I am a sci fi nerd but still.


I didn't know she was part of the Matrix franchise.  I've seen her in one movie that I recall, years ago.  She's an OK actress.  I don't think she would have had a huge career if she hadn't married Will (if that's what she is alleging)


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> No, I don’t feel sorry for Will at all.
> 
> I think that if CR doesn’t sue him though it will make Will seem even more insecure/insignificant and CR remains the bigger person.
> 
> I realize that I may be in the minority but I think that in general people resort to litigation more than is necessary.


I agree strongly. so sick of everyone suing.  I'm thinking Harry and his Wife here as one of the most sue-happy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mimmy said:


> Taken from the TMZ article provided by @uhpharm01
> 
> “Here's what Chris reportedly said in full ... "I'm OK, I have a whole show, and I'm not talking about that until I get paid. Life is good. I got my hearing back."
> 
> The strange thing ... if Chris means he's waiting on a network of some sort to pay him for a sit-down, ya gotta imagine he and his team have already been approached by every broadcast company in the game at this point. Maybe they just haven't offered enough???”
> 
> I find it notable that Rock says that he “got his hearing back”. Meaning temporarily he lost it.
> 
> *I didn’t take from this article that he plans to sue WS. I think that he wants a big payday from a cable network like HBO or Netflix.*
> 
> I think that this is more than fair and that WS has opened himself up to the jokes being raw and at his expense.


I agree.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Meghan is difficult to please as well. Maybe she’s got a Virgo Moon or something.
> 
> Sticking with our astrology theme, while Jada idealizes her time with Tupac, they would’ve been unlikely to work as a couple. He was a Gemini and Jada would never have been able to control him.


dp


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I think that Chris and Will will work out some out of court settlement with a strong NDA.
> It could be more rehabilitative than anything else.
> Chris‘s bottom line is about to soar.


Chris's bottom line is already soaring, after the Oscars tickets to his comedy tour started selling like hot cakes. Selling out shows and having to add more shows to his tour already.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know she was part of the Matrix franchise.  I've seen her in one movie that I recall, years ago.  She's an OK actress.  I don't think she would have had a huge career if she hadn't married Will (if that's what she is alleging)


I've never seen any of these. She was in The Matrix Reloaded back in 2003.
and _*The Matrix Resurrections*_ - 2021.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> hopefully he was joking.  I want to see him continue to be the bigger man


I think that he is just joking. I don't think that he is going to sue Will Smith.


ETA: now him suing the Oscars that's a different matter, because they said that he is the reason that Will Smith didn't leave the Oscars and Chris Rock's sources are like no, that's not why. Now, he would probably settle out of court with The Oscars. IMO.


----------



## Mimmy

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that when 2Pac had died Jada and Tupac hadn't even talked for two years.


I read this also. 


uhpharm01 said:


> I think that he is just joking. I don't think that he is going to sue Will Smith.
> 
> 
> ETA: now him suing the Oscars that's a different matter, because they said that he is the reason that Will Smith didn't leave the Oscars and Chris Rock's sources are like no, that's not why. Now, he would probably settle out of court with The Oscars. IMO.


I agree with this.

Although I have stated that people are too quick to sue, I also feel that the Academy had the obligation to keep CR and other attendees safe.

Would this have been expected? No, but in our current climate I would say that unexpected acts including acts of violence need to be a part of the planning of any event now at any venue.


----------



## Chagall

When he said he got his hearing back, does that mean he lost his hearing (temporarily) because of the slap. That would be pretty serious IMO.


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Who would buy a tell all by August? Seriously?
> Now a diss track and a netflix deal is more realistic.
> His life story is pretty compelling with or without the Jada entanglement.


Barely fictionalised x-rated telenovela or always sunny dark humoured sitcom would be my preference


bag-princess said:


> and did not mind at all talking about this with willow sitting right there at the table.  even when it comes to her own children she is going to tell "her truth" no matter what it could do to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada cried on wedding day, 'never wanted to be married' to Will Smith
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith told her family on an episode of Red Table Talk that she never wanted to get married and called her wedding day "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Suuuuurrreee Jada, in the year 1997 your mum was scandalised at the idea of a timid Christian girl like you having sex before marriage but now you rate prostrate massagers and discuss your affair together on your web show.


limom said:


> She is a virgo, he is a libra. He had zero chance. Virgos never forget anything. Period.
> The Smiths are incompatible signs.


Oh sh*t guess what


----------



## CarryOn2020

If people always did the right thing and voluntarily paid when they didn’t , no one would need to sue.  WS as well as the Academy have culpability here. Agree with those who say this was workplace violence for all of us to see. The courts are there to help the victims gain the necessary compensation. So, yes, if WS and the Academy are holding back on the money, they need to be sued. We all saw the assault and heard the hate speech. 

Sounds like CR may have some medical costs due to this slap.  IIRC the UK has a group called One Blow.  Depending one where the hit lands and how hard it is, one blow to the head can cause death or paralysis, etc.  This was tragic on so many levels.


----------



## bag-mania

Mimmy said:


> Taken from the TMZ article provided by @uhpharm01
> 
> “Here's what Chris reportedly said in full ... *"I'm OK, I have a whole show, and I'm not talking about that until I get paid. Life is good. I got my hearing back."*
> 
> The strange thing ... if Chris means he's waiting on a network of some sort to pay him for a sit-down, ya gotta imagine he and his team have already been approached by every broadcast company in the game at this point. Maybe they just haven't offered enough???”
> 
> I find it notable that Rock says that he “got his hearing back”. Meaning temporarily he lost it.
> 
> I didn’t take from this article that he plans to sue WS. I think that he wants a big payday from a cable network like HBO or Netflix.
> 
> I think that this is more than fair and that WS has opened himself up to the jokes being raw and at his expense.



But was he joking when he said this? He’s a comedian and it’s his instinct to throw one-off jokes when someone from the press approaches him with a question. I wouldn’t take seriously anything he gave to someone from TMZ on the street if that’s how this quote occurred.


----------



## bag-princess

Jada Pinkett Smith Makes First Public Appearance Since Will Smith Slap
					

Jada Pinkett Smith flew solo Saturday night ... her first public appearance since her husband whacked Chris Rock at the Oscars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Mimmy

bag-mania said:


> But was he joking when he said this? He’s a comedian and it’s his instinct to throw one-off jokes when someone from the press approaches him with a question. I wouldn’t take seriously anything he gave to someone from TMZ on the street if that’s how this quote occurred.


This was supposed to have been something he said during his comedy set in Indio, CA.

It may not have been serious at all and likely wasn’t. My observation is only my opinion or supposition on my part.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry if some here feel I'm being anti-woman but I just can stand that egotistical biatch


Me neither.  Also, why does someone who is pro-woman have to like ALL women?  Some women are a$$holes!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chagall said:


> When he said he got his hearing back, does that mean he lost his hearing (temporarily) because of the slap. That would be pretty serious IMO.


I wondering if he was being serious or if he was just joking, that's what I want to know.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I wondering if he was being serious or if he was just joking, that's what I want to know.



I’m 99% sure he was joking. If he had actually been injured from the slap the media would still be covering the story but it has finally died down.


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> If people always did the right thing and voluntarily paid when they didn’t , no one would need to sue.  WS as well as the Academy have culpability here. Agree with those who say this was workplace violence for all of us to see. The courts are there to help the victims gain the necessary compensation. So, yes, if WS and the Academy are holding back on the money, they need to be sued. We all saw the assault and heard the hate speech.
> 
> Sounds like CR may have some medical costs due to this slap.  IIRC the UK has a group called One Blow.  Depending one where the hit lands and how hard it is, one blow to the head can cause death or paralysis, etc.  This was tragic on so many levels.


medical costs from a slap?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith Makes First Public Appearance Since Will Smith Slap
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith flew solo Saturday night ... her first public appearance since her husband whacked Chris Rock at the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


quote:
Jada and *Will Smith* have a connection to the venue ... there are several studios inside for the Debbie Allen Dance Academy, and one of them is named in honor of Will and Jada.  Unquote

you know why they have something named for them - Will's money.  And Jada gets to enjoy the status of it.  Edit - it's their money since they are married but Will earned it with his mostly wholesome image that she seems to distain.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> quote:
> Jada and *Will Smith* have a connection to the venue ... there are several studios inside for the Debbie Allen Dance Academy, and one of them is named in honor of Will and Jada.  Unquote
> 
> *you know why they have something named for them - Will's money.  And Jada gets to enjoy the status of it. * Edit - it's their money since they are married but Will earned it with his mostly wholesome image that she seems to distain.




oh of course.  jada would have quietly faded away if she was not married to will smith.  she may want people to believe she put her career on hold for him but nobody's buying that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> oh of course.  jada would have quietly faded away if she was not married to will smith.  she may want people to believe she put her career on hold for him but nobody's buying that.


Will bought it!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Will bought it!




what????  he has agreed with her - that she put him and his career first???


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> what????  he has agreed with her - that she put him and his career first???


Yes, he believes that if she hadn’t chosen to put her career on hold to allow him to thrive, she would have been the biggest star in Hwood.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, he believes that if she hadn’t chosen to put her career on hold to allow him to thrive, *she would have been the biggest star in Hwood.*


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, he believes that if she hadn’t chosen to put her career on hold to allow him to thrive, she would have been the biggest star in Hwood.


if he really believes that, it goes to show she is really dominant over him....sad


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, he believes that if she hadn’t chosen to put her career on hold to allow him to thrive, she would have been the biggest star in Hwood.



She certainly thinks more highly of herself than she does anyone else.

The vanity of Jada and Will is evident. It is annoying they made sure both of their kids’ names reflected themselves, *JAD*en and *WILL*ow. Gag!


----------



## Luvbolide

sdkitty said:


> medical costs from a slap?



this is his biggest problem of he wants to file a lawsuit - he has to have damages and he doesn’t have any.  Looks like he was slapped quite hard, but any pain from it would be fleeting, at best.  No broken skin or busted lip even.  I can’t imagine that he went to a doctor, so no med bills.  Tickets for his shows are selling better now, so I don’t see any economic damages.  If he wasn’t joking about getting his hearing back, any hearing loss would have also been mild.  With a mild, transient hearing loss the case is worth about $5,000 - not enough for a lawyer to take.

Of course, he could get a scummy lawyer to try to claim that he lives in fear of being attacked, which makes it hard for him to do live shows, but that doesn’t seem reasonable in light of what we know now.

What am I missing?


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> this is his biggest provider he wants tofile a lawsuit - he has to have damages and he doesn’t have any.  Looks like he was slapped quite hard, but any pain from it would be fleeting, at best.  No broken skin or busted lip even.  I can’t imagine that he went to a doctor, so no med bills.  Tickets for his shows are selling better now, so I don’t see any economic damages.  If he wasn’t joking about getting his hearing back, any hearing loss would have also been mild.
> 
> What am I missing?


hopefully he was joking


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> She certainly thinks more highly of herself than she does anyone else.
> 
> The vanity of Jada and Will is evident. It is annoying they made sure both of their kids’ names reflected themselves, *JAD*en and *WILL*ow. Gag!


I know someone IRL who did that with their two kids.  Maybe it’s more common than we think?


----------



## limom

Luvbolide said:


> this is his biggest problem of he wants to file a lawsuit - he has to have damages and he doesn’t have any.  Looks like he was slapped quite hard, but any pain from it would be fleeting, at best.  No broken skin or busted lip even.  I can’t imagine that he went to a doctor, so no med bills.  Tickets for his shows are selling better now, so I don’t see any economic damages.  If he wasn’t joking about getting his hearing back, any hearing loss would have also been mild.  With a mild, transient hearing loss the case is worth about $5,000 - not enough for a lawyer to take.
> 
> Of course, he could get a scummy lawyer to try to claim that he lives in fear of being attacked, which makes it hard for him to do live shows, but that doesn’t seem reasonable in light of what we know now.
> 
> What am I missing?


Could psychological damage such as PTSD and the like amount to anything?


----------



## Luvbolide

limom said:


> Could psychological damage such as PTSD and the like amount to anything?



It could, but it is not so easy to prove.  If he wants to say PTSD it would require a diagnosis from a medical doc, not his own interpretation of what is going on.  Even proving negligent or intentional infliction of emotional distress requires more than him talking about how he felt.  If he went to see a professional, like a psychiatrist or psychologist or even his treating physician, that would be a good start.  Heck, even if he sought out his minister or clergyman it would be a start.   But then he has to agree to turn over records of psych treatment, which most people are loathe to do.  Basically, he has to prove that his emotional suffering is/was more than what we so inartfully refer to as “garden variety” emotional distress.

I wasn’t paying very close attention, but he went on tour right after the Oscar’s, right?  So it seems like his ability to do his shows probably wasn’t affected, at least at first.

I think CR’s behavior throughout this has been exemplary, I would hate to see him try to make money off of a lawsuit.  To me, much better if he gets paid a slug of money to tell his story in an interview.


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> It could, but it is not so easy to prove.  If he wants to say PTSD it would require a diagnosis from a medical doc, not his own interpretation of what is going on.  Even proving negligent or intentional infliction of emotional distress requires more than him talking about how he felt.  If he went to see a professional, like a psychiatrist or psychologist or even his treating physician, that would be a good start.  Heck, even if he sought out his minister or clergyman it would be a start.   But then he has to agree to turn over records of psych treatment, which most people are loathe to do.  Basically, he has to prove that his emotional suffering is/was more than what we so inartfully refer to as “garden variety” emotional distress.
> 
> I wasn’t paying very close attention, but he went on tour right after the Oscar’s, right?  So it seems like his ability to do his shows probably wasn’t affected, at least at first.
> 
> I think CR’s behavior throughout this has been exemplary, I would hate to see him try to make money off of a lawsuit.  To me, much better if he gets paid a slug of money to tell his story in an interview.


or even better if he gets a boost in his career or gets a comedy special


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> She certainly thinks more highly of herself than she does anyone else.
> 
> The vanity of Jada and Will is evident. It is annoying they made sure both of their kids’ names reflected themselves, *JAD*en and *WILL*ow. Gag!




i don't see that as any different as naming a child "jr" after their father - they are not called annoying.   i always thought it was cute to do.  like on Y&R - victoria is named after her father victor and nicholas is named after his mother nicole.  nothing weird about that at all.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i don't see that as any different as naming a child "jr" after their father - they are not called annoying.   i always thought it was cute to do.  like on Y&R - victoria is named after her father victor and nicholas is named after his mother nicole.  nothing weird about that at all.



I don’t know why it annoys me, it just does.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Luvbolide said:


> this is his biggest problem of he wants to file a lawsuit - he has to have damages and he doesn’t have any.  Looks like he was slapped quite hard, but any pain from it would be fleeting, at best.  No broken skin or busted lip even.  I can’t imagine that he went to a doctor, so no med bills.  Tickets for his shows are selling better now, so I don’t see any economic damages.  If he wasn’t joking about getting his hearing back, any hearing loss would have also been mild.  With a mild, transient hearing loss the case is worth about $5,000 - not enough for a lawyer to take.
> 
> Of course, he could get a scummy lawyer to try to claim that he lives in fear of being attacked, which makes it hard for him to do live shows, but that doesn’t seem reasonable in light of what we know now.
> 
> What am I missing?



I did read earlier that CR’s face was bruised. If his hearing is off or something else, then, yes, he does have damages. Most importantly, WS committed assault. That is a crime. It is in the Cali Penal Code.  Is someone questioning this?


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> I did read earlier that CR’s face was bruised. If his hearing is off or something else, then, yes, he does have damages. Most importantly, WS committed assault. That is a crime. It is in the Cali Penal Code.  Is someone questioning this?


I'd rather see him prosecuted than sued


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'd rather see him prosecuted than sued


It doesn’t sound like the DA is filing any charges for now.


----------



## A1aGypsy

CarryOn2020 said:


> I did read earlier that CR’s face was bruised. If his hearing is off or something else, then, yes, he does have damages. Most importantly, WS committed assault. That is a crime. It is in the Cali Penal Code.  Is someone questioning this?



Those are two different things though. Different causes of action and different courts.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> Those are two different things though. Different causes of action and different courts.


Is it up to the victim though?
Yes, it is better to have a collaborative victim. 
however, in this instance, there is an abundance of witnesses.
Justice is blind all right.


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> I did read earlier that CR’s face was bruised. If his hearing is off or something else, then, yes, he does have damages. Most importantly, WS committed assault. That is a crime. It is in the Cali Penal Code.  Is someone questioning this?



It wasn’t an assault, it was a battery.  Don’t see this rising to the level of a felony and the penalty for misdemeanor battery is $5000 or (I think) 6 months in jail.  So far CR has declined to press charges.  The DA can press charges if a victim won’t, but no sign of that happening here.

For bruising and a transient hearing loss, the case still sounds like it is not worth more than $5000 or so.  No decent lawyer would take something so small - it wouldn’t be worth it for CR or the lawyer.

Not every situation needs to result in a lawsuit.


----------



## limom

Luvbolide said:


> It wasn’t an assault, it was a battery.  Don’t see this rising to the level of a felony and the penalty for misdemeanor battery is $5000 or (I think) 6 months in jail.  So far CR has declined to press charges.  The DA can press charges if a victim won’t, but no sign of that happening here.
> 
> For bruising and a transient hearing loss, the case still sounds like it is not worth more than $5000 or so.  No decent lawyer would take something so small - it wouldn’t be worth it for CR or the lawyer.
> 
> Not every situation needs to result in a lawsuit.


Agreed. Plus, we are not privy of the discussions between the two parties.
A sincere apology, an admission of guilt and a remedy such as anger management and community service can go a long way for most.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Luvbolide said:


> It wasn’t an assault, it was a battery.  Don’t see this rising to the level of a felony and the penalty for misdemeanor battery is $5000 or (I think) 6 months in jail.  So far CR has declined to press charges.  The DA can press charges if a victim won’t, but no sign of that happening here.
> 
> For bruising and a transient hearing loss, the case still sounds like it is not worth more than $5000 or so.  No decent lawyer would take something so small - it wouldn’t be worth it for CR or the lawyer.
> 
> Not every situation needs to result in a lawsuit.



Right, not every “situation” does. Each situation must be evaluated on its own merits. This one stands out because of its very public nature as well as it being workplace violence.  As stated in a jury instruction -*words, no matter how opprobrious, do not give you justification to hit another person. * In _this_ culture, at _this_ moment, _this_ crime must be handled effectively so that anyone getting hit in a workplace knows his/her rights. Employers need to be put on notice.

Lawsuits are not simply about the money. No one needs to suffer permanent damage [or death] in order to make a living.
All my opinion, ymmv.

ETA:  the Academy has plenty of money.

_Smith's slap was assault and battery under California law, and any watching police officer in the building could have immediately removed Smith from the stage, according to legal analyst Aron Solomon, who says he checked California statutes after the incident witnessed by millions.








						Academy launches formal review after Will Smith slaps Chris Rock on the Oscars stage
					

Chris Rock declined to file a police report after Will Smith slapped him at the Oscars over a Jada Pinkett Smith joke. Here's everything else we know.



					www.usatoday.com
				





“Is it a crime? Absolutely,” said Michael Cardoza, a defense attorney and former prosecutor in San Francisco and Alameda counties. He noted that although Rock refrained from reporting the attack, district attorneys do not need a victim’s cooperation to charge someone for battery.

Cardoza cited a jury instruction that “*words, no matter how opprobrious, do not give you justification to hit another person*.”








						Is Will Smith’s Oscars slap considered assault or battery under California law?
					

Current and former Bay Area law enforcement officials agreed that Will Smith’s decision...




					www.sfchronicle.com
				



_


----------



## Sophisticatted

One thought I had, since Jada doesn’t really do anything Academy Award worthy, his punishment basically includes her.  She probably won’t be going to the award activities for the next ten years as well.


----------



## gelbergirl

Will Smith needs a Tony award now.
so he can be a full EGOT


----------



## limom

Somehow related








						Thandiwe Newton axed from ‘Magic Mike’ sequel after fight with Channing Tatum over Oscars fiasco
					

The feud between Thandiwe Newton and Channing Tatum escalated to such “astonishing” and “unimaginably vicious” levels that Tatum stormed off set.




					pagesix.com


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Somehow related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thandiwe Newton axed from ‘Magic Mike’ sequel after fight with Channing Tatum over Oscars fiasco
> 
> 
> The feud between Thandiwe Newton and Channing Tatum escalated to such “astonishing” and “unimaginably vicious” levels that Tatum stormed off set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


wonder what their positions were
Channing Tatum is overrated IMO


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> wonder what their positions were
> Channing Tatum is overrated IMO


girl, nope.
He is perfect for the job


----------



## Swanky

Will Smith ain’t worth losing a job over lol

In other semi off topic news, my friend played golf with Carlton this weekend 
Will Smith talk was off limits!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Will Smith ain’t worth losing a job over lol
> 
> In other semi off topic news, my friend played golf with Carlton this weekend
> Will Smith talk was off limits!


What is wrong with your friend?
No beer/weed girl cart in his neck of the wood?
A shame.


----------



## Swanky

I’m not sure Carlton does either of those! I told my buddy not to come home without video of the dance… also off limits lol 
He said he was a great guy!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I’m not sure Carlton does either of those! I told my buddy not to come home without video of the dance… also off limits lol
> He said he was a great guy!


Carlton is no dummy, he is not going to jeopardize his America favorite home videos check for nothing!
(Easy and super lucrative job ever)
Was it a charity event?
And can he break an 80?


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> Somehow related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thandiwe Newton axed from ‘Magic Mike’ sequel after fight with Channing Tatum over Oscars fiasco
> 
> 
> The feud between Thandiwe Newton and Channing Tatum escalated to such “astonishing” and “unimaginably vicious” levels that Tatum stormed off set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Did Thandie change how she spells her name?


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Did Thandie change how she spells her name?


I was wondering that too....didn't recall the current spelling


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Carlton is no dummy, he is not going to jeopardize his America favorite home videos check for nothing!
> (Easy and super lucrative job ever)
> Was it a charity event?
> And can he break an 80?


No, just friends golfing! I think he’s pretty good!


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering that too....didn't recall the current spelling


It is her real name. Thandie is a nickname.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> No, just friends golfing! I think he’s pretty good!


Nice. They must be good friends.
Or you are


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Did Thandie change how she spells her name?




you have missed the numerous articles where she explained why she spells it the correct way now


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Nice. They must be good friends.
> Or you are


Not me!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> you have missed the numerous articles where she explained why she spells it the correct way now


I didn’t, but I just looked it up now.  Good for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I mean I did! I missed the articles.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Not me!


I know, I am playing with you


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I think that Chris and Will will work out some out of court settlement with a strong NDA.
> It could be more rehabilitative than anything else.
> Chris‘s bottom line is about to soar.


I heard ( a rumor)  that Chris Rock and his brother are planning a paid preview comedy special and he will talk about the slap and the Oscars during that special.


----------



## mrs moulds

There has been rumors for many years that Will and Jada hasn't been happy for a long time. Also, others have hinted that they have an " open " marriage.  I had the chance to meet Will while attending my brother's boys basketball team city finals game; and, he was very humble. I was really taken aback to see him act like that.  I'm sure more information will be uncovered to explain why this happened.


----------



## sdkitty

mrs moulds said:


> There has been rumors for many years that Will and Jada hasn't been happy for a long time. Also, others have hinted that they have an " open " marriage.  I've have the chance to meet Will attending my brother's boys basketball team, and, he was very humble, I was really taken aback to see him act like that.  I'm sure more information will be uncovered to explain why this happened.


the have said they have an open marriage - no secret there


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> the have said they have an open marriage - no secret there


It is one thing to live the lifestyle and another one to put it on front street.
Plus all is fun and game until bad things happened. Disease, an outside child, feelings….


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> It is one thing to live the lifestyle and another one to put it on front street.
> Plus all is fun and game until bad things happened. Disease, an outside child, feelings….


and hair loss....I heard she posted (on Insta?) how she was fine with the shaved head.....but look what happened when someone made a remark
And I also heard (maybe others knew this but I didn't) that the guy she was "entangled" with was the friend of her child (or children)....eww


----------



## limom

Yes, August was super young and vulnerable. (With a big mouth and hurt feelings)
A mess.


----------



## mrs moulds

limom said:


> It is one thing to live the lifestyle and another one to put it on front street.
> Plus all is fun and game until bad things happened. Disease, an outside child, feelings….


I totally agree!


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


>



I don't really see why these people need to disclose all their personal business on red table talk....guess maybe they feel they're doing a service for people with similar circumstances


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I don't really see why these people need to disclose all their personal business on red table talk....guess maybe they feel they're doing a service for people with similar circumstances




yeah i guess the same reason people go on any talk show that thousands will see and hear their business


----------



## bag-princess

https://rollingout.com/2022/04/20/will-smith-reportedly-flooded-with-work-offers-despite-oscars-ban/Will Smith reportedly 'flooded with work offers' despite Oscars ban - Rolling Out


----------



## Swanky

Not giving those nutters one click or one cent


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I don't really see why these people need to disclose all their personal business on red table talk....guess maybe they feel they're doing a service for people with similar circumstances


Or they just love to talk about themselves. lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Or they just love to talk about themselves. lol


maybe but kim basinger seems to have stayed out of the public eye for a long time


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> I don't really see why these people need to disclose all their personal business on red table talk....guess maybe they feel they're doing a service for people with similar circumstances


Yeah..but the thing is, no one has "similar cicumstances" no one. These people are crazy rich with thier own crazy open marriage "entanglement" nonsense. Not to mention assaulting someone in front of the world..then accepting an Oscar 10 mins later. 
They love attention. They don't think they are helping anyone. It's all ego here


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Yeah..but the thing is, no one has "similar cicumstances" no one. These people are crazy rich with thier own crazy open marriage "entanglement" nonsense. Not to mention assaulting someone in front of the world..then accepting an Oscar 10 mins later.
> They love attention. They don't think they are helping anyone. It's all ego here


I wasn't referring to Jada - to the guests


----------



## TC1

Well, Jada is driving this bus...so it still all ends up being about her in the end.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Well, Jada is driving this bus...so it still all ends up being about her in the end.


yes, at the moment she seems to be benefitting from the mess at the Oscars


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> yes, at the moment she seems to be benefitting from the mess at the Oscars


Late to the game, she won an Emmy in 2021








						Jada Pinkett Smith, Willow Smith, and Adrienne Banfield-Norris Celebrate Red Table Talk's Emmy Win
					

The Facebook Watch series was presented with a Daytime Emmy award in the outstanding informative talk show category




					people.com
				



.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Late to the game, she won an Emmy in 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith, Willow Smith, and Adrienne Banfield-Norris Celebrate Red Table Talk's Emmy Win
> 
> 
> The Facebook Watch series was presented with a Daytime Emmy award in the outstanding informative talk show category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


so you can win an emmy for a FB show I guess....didn't know that


----------



## uhpharm01

Will Smith Seen for First Time Since Oscars Slap in India
					

Will Smith resurfaced after that slap, but far, far away from Hollywood.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Will Smith Seen for First Time Since Oscars Slap in India
> 
> 
> Will Smith resurfaced after that slap, but far, far away from Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




i saw this earlier today and people were saying how poor will went as far as india to get away from jada and this mess!!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i saw this earlier today and people were saying how poor will went as far as india to get away from jada and this mess!!


much as I disliked the behavior at the oscars, the guy is hard not to like (generally)


----------



## Swanky

“Poor Will” lol
He’s a grown ass man, nothing pitiful about him imo.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> much as I disliked the behavior at the oscars, the guy is hard not to like (generally)




and the cable networks are still loving him - every weekend since this happened there are several will smith movies on!  sometimes at the same time on different channels.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> and the cable networks are still loving him - every weekend since this happened there are several will smith movies on!  sometimes at the same time on different channels.


I've been seeing a lot of bruce willis movies since the announcement that he's not well


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock's Mom Says When Will Smith Slapped Her Son It Was Like Slapping Her
					

Chris Rock's mom just made it clear ... when Will Smith slapped her son, it was personal.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

uhpharm01 said:


> Chris Rock's Mom Says When Will Smith Slapped Her Son It Was Like Slapping Her
> 
> 
> Chris Rock's mom just made it clear ... when Will Smith slapped her son, it was personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



You’re always their mom even when they’re well into adulthood. I’d be pissed, too.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> You’re always their mom even when they’re well into adulthood. I’d be pissed, too.



ITA - that will never change!!


----------



## limom

Rochelle was inspired by his real life mom, no?
Battle of the moms coming soon


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Rochelle was inspired by his real life mom, no?
> Battle of the moms coming soon





i never watched the show but obviously if the show was based on his life and events then surely she had to be inspired by his mom.  and as we see - she has no problem letting it be known how she feels.   gammy don't want that smoke!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i never watched the show but obviously if the show was based on his life and events then surely she had to be inspired by his mom.  and as we see - she has no problem letting it be known how she feels.   gammy don't want that smoke!


The show is hysterical! Up there with living singles.


----------



## bag-princess

Kandi wants will and Jada to join the show!









						Real Housewives of Atlanta: Kandi Burruss Wants Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith To Join The Franchise
					

Our exclusive with the reality TV boss lady promises this return to be “one of the best seasons” yet.




					www.bet.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Kandi wants will and Jada to join the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Atlanta: Kandi Burruss Wants Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith To Join The Franchise
> 
> 
> Our exclusive with the reality TV boss lady promises this return to be “one of the best seasons” yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com


Jada please don't it.


----------



## bag-princess

i was reading an article yesterday about how unhappy will has been with jada for a while now - and that the source was saying that jada told him to suck it up and be a man and stop worrying about this backlash!  her main concern right now is her talk show only and that is what she spends the most of her time on.  this is only going to make her double down on trying to get it on network tv!


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that Chris Rock wants about $3 million dollars to talk about the slap and he will reveal some of Jada's secrets.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Chris Rock wants about $3 million dollars to talk about the slap and he will reveal some of Jada's secrets.


this is the rumor that I heard, I don't know how true it is.


----------



## bag-princess

I’ve always said she was jealous of him and wanted to try and ruin him!











						Jada Smith Accused of Being Jealous of Husband's Success: "Beyonce and Jay Z Are Shaquille O’Neal and Kobe Bryant, Will Smith and Jada Are.."
					

Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant are one of the best duos in the NBA. Aries compares them with Beyonce and Jay Z. But what about the Smiths?




					www.essentiallysports.com


----------



## uhpharm01

I don't see that happening.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't see that happening.






and she don't either!!     but she has to pretend to be the bigger person and the voice of reason of course!


----------



## jelliedfeels

They must be fuming everyone’s now talking about the Depp trial


----------



## bag-princess

jelliedfeels said:


> They must be fuming everyone’s now talking about the Depp trial




not "they" but i would not be surprised that "she" is


----------



## jelliedfeels

bag-princess said:


> not "they" but i would not be surprised that "she" is


You are 100% correct.
I dunno about this RTT sounds a bit gloomy and mawkish to me so not sure if I’ll watch it.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## LittleStar88

Seems like way too much time has passed for this to be remotely genuine...









						Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock, this time in video
					

The Oscar winner had released a written apology earlier, but this time posted one on YouTube. He said his behavior, striking Rock in response to a joke, was unacceptable.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Jayne1

LittleStar88 said:


> Seems like way too much time has passed for this to be remotely genuine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock, this time in video
> 
> 
> The Oscar winner had released a written apology earlier, but this time posted one on YouTube. He said his behavior, striking Rock in response to a joke, was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I thought his PR people must have said, get out of the spotlight, disappear for a few months, let other events happen in the world and then issue an apology. Which he just did.

Love the all white outfit. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

A YT video? What about reaching CR privately? Silly me, if he did then we wouldn’t know how magnanimous, brave and generous WS  is by apologising…months after the fact


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> A YT video? What about reaching CR privately? Silly me, if he did then we wouldn’t know how magnanimous, brave and generous WS  is by apologising…months after the fact



he did reach out to chris - i forget how long it was after the slap - but his brother tony said that chris chose not to speak with him at that time and i don't blame him!


----------



## jelliedfeels

It’s crazy it feels like that story was years ago now. Busy year!   

I hope they will cook up some good  drama soon- seems like no one cares about all his new films and they could do with a boost


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I really think this was a combination of Will’s ego and seeing red when he felt his wife was being disrespected. The apology should not have taken 4 months though. IMO Will should have addressed it immediately in his acceptance speech.


----------



## Norm.Core

Nah. Not buying it big man.


----------



## Tootsie17

Chanel4Eva said:


> I really think this was a combination of Will’s ego and seeing red when he felt his wife was being disrespected. The apology should not have taken 4 months though. IMO Will should have addressed it immediately in his acceptance speech.


 I 100% agree with you.


----------



## sdkitty

the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....Willow is So enlightened








						Willow Smith speaks out about dad Will's Oscars slap incident | CNN
					

Willow Smith says she was not fazed by the media firestorm that broke out after her father, Will Smith, slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Academy Awards, because she sees her "whole family as being human."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....Willow is So enlightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Smith speaks out about dad Will's Oscars slap incident | CNN
> 
> 
> Willow Smith says she was not fazed by the media firestorm that broke out after her father, Will Smith, slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Academy Awards, because she sees her "whole family as being human."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


She is so F'ing annoying.  She has the same arrogant look on her face as Jada...like they are so much more enlightened and better than us peons.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> She is so F'ing annoying.  She has the same arrogant look on her face as Jada...like they are so much more enlightened and better than us peons.



They are like a cult, worshipping themselves


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....Willow is So enlightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Smith speaks out about dad Will's Oscars slap incident | CNN
> 
> 
> Willow Smith says she was not fazed by the media firestorm that broke out after her father, Will Smith, slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Academy Awards, because she sees her "whole family as being human."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I think her parents should try marketing themselves like this.  Have all publicity around them focus on how human they are.  They're not glamorous, they're not talented - they're just human.  Now Willow, wait and see how quickly your "human" parents that are viewed as only that can deliver you fame for just existing.   Children of people that are seen merely as human get jobs at places like fast food chains and big retail stores - they don't get recording contracts and influencer contracts.  Still want them all to be seen as just human?


----------



## lanasyogamama

What a bunch of word salad. She’s lucky her parents are rich enough that she doesn’t need to work.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....Willow is So enlightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Smith speaks out about dad Will's Oscars slap incident | CNN
> 
> 
> Willow Smith says she was not fazed by the media firestorm that broke out after her father, Will Smith, slapped Chris Rock at the 2022 Academy Awards, because she sees her "whole family as being human."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com











						Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Surface Publicly, First Time Since Oscars Slap
					

Will and Jada step out in broad daylight looking united and without a care in the world months after the slap seen 'round the world at the Oscars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Surface Publicly, First Time Since Oscars Slap
> 
> 
> Will and Jada step out in broad daylight looking united and without a care in the world months after the slap seen 'round the world at the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




is it weird that they were not holding hands but she was holding on to his shirt tail or pants - i forget which one - because he was in front of her as if he was really not wanting to hang with her but needed to be seen smiling together to put rumors to rest that they were not happy.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> is it weird that they were not holding hands but she was holding on to his shirt tail or pants - i forget which one - because he was in front of her as if he was really not wanting to hang with her but needed to be seen smiling together to put rumors to rest that they were not happy.


it's a shame about her hair....I just did a search and supposedly it can grow back....hopefully for her sake it will.  She could also wear a wig but I guess she wants to be genuine


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> is it weird that they were not holding hands but she was holding on to his shirt tail or pants - i forget which one - because he was in front of her as if he was really not wanting to hang with her but needed to be seen smiling together to put rumors to rest that they were not happy.


Looks staged and preplanned the way Brad and Angie had staged first shots on a beach for their first reveal.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> Looks staged and preplanned the way Brad and Angie had staged first shots on a beach for their first reveal.


Will has a movie coming out soon


----------



## sdkitty

he's so relatable here that I almost want to forgive him for the slap.  this is his gift and his wife is the opposite.








						Will Smith And His Son Try To Capture A Big Spider In Funny Post
					

Will Smith and Trey vs a big spider.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## M_Butterfly

purseinsanity said:


> She is so F'ing annoying.  She has the same arrogant look on her face as Jada...like they are so much more enlightened and better than us peons.


Agree

 "Because of *the position that we're in*, *our humanness* sometimes isn't accepted, and we're expected to act in a way that isn't conducive to a healthy human life and isn't conducive to being honest."

Wonder what position is that and also how is their humanness different than anyone else?

If I had $10 for every time she says human I would be closer to my new LV bag


----------



## TC1

Humanness? why not Humanity? I don't get it


----------



## uhpharm01

Chris Rock has already turned down hosting the 2023 Oscars
					

After the Will Smith slap incident, Chris Rock was invited to host the 2023 Oscars — an offer he refused.




					ew.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Will Smith's Apple Film 'Emancipation' Gets D.C. Screening, Good Reaction
					

Will Smith's new Apple film, 'Emancipation,' was screened in D.C. this weekend ... and the feedback was generally positive.




					www.tmz.com
				




I was wondering what Apple was going to do with this film.

@sdkitty


----------



## sdkitty

she's gonna tell all....of course she has to include relationship with Tupac....I feel sorry for her husband








						Jada Pinkett Smith Signs Book Deal For ‘No Holds Barred’ Memoir
					

The book will cover the actor's “complicated marriage to Will Smith,” her “unconventional upbringing in Baltimore,” and her friendship with late rapper Tupac Shakur,




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she's gonna tell all....of course she has to include relationship with Tupac....I feel sorry for her husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Signs Book Deal For ‘No Holds Barred’ Memoir
> 
> 
> The book will cover the actor's “complicated marriage to Will Smith,” her “unconventional upbringing in Baltimore,” and her friendship with late rapper Tupac Shakur,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com





uuugh!!!   i wish she would do like her husand said and keep pac's name out her mouth!!    she loves to keep bringing him up and i am sure she is going to do what she always does - exaggerate!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> uuugh!!!   i wish she would do like her husand said and keep pac's name out her mouth!!    she loves to keep bringing him up and i am sure she is going to do what she always does - exaggerate!


I really think she uses his name to give herself some sort of cool or street cred


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I really think she uses his name to give herself some sort of cool or street cred




i agree and so do many people.   some of his close friends said it was never like anything she tries to pretend it was between them and they too wish she would stop bringing up his name to draw attention to herself.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i agree and so do many people.   some of his close friends said it was never like anything she tries to pretend it was between them and they too wish she would stop bringing up his name to draw attention to herself.


using a dead guy....very impressive - and at the same time it seems to imply her husband, who has made her wealthy and much more famous than she would have been on her own, is not as cool


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i agree and so do many people.   some of his close friends said it was never like anything she tries to pretend it was between them and they too wish she would stop bringing up his name to draw attention to herself.


If Tupac was still alive I wonder if he would still be friends with her or if he would think she was ridiculous.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sdkitty said:


> using a dead guy....very impressive - and at the same time it seems to imply her husband, who has made her wealthy and much more famous than she would have been on her own, is not as cool


Seems quite disrespectful to her husband; also if Tupac was so amazing why did they break up?!


----------



## jelliedfeels

A bottle of Red said:


> Seems quite disrespectful to her husband; also if Tupac was so amazing why did they break up?!


I would assume Tupac ran for the hills when he realised she wanted to be his momager - he would be a lot savvier than sweet and gullible Will Smith.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sdkitty said:


> he's so relatable here that I almost want to forgive him for the slap.  this is his gift and his wife is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith And His Son Try To Capture A Big Spider In Funny Post
> 
> 
> Will Smith and Trey vs a big spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cinemablend.com


Yeah I think Will really was once this very sweet person and he can still play it sometimes but a combination of too much fame, dabbling in cults, drugs and of course a toxic marriage has changed him for the worse.


----------



## meluvs2shop

At this point he should just cut his ties and  lose whatever money he’s going to lose in the process. As a divorced woman myself I never say the D word first. I do believe a lot of marriages are worth saving, but some are downright toxic and bad for your mental health. This 1 is exhibit A.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> At this point he should just cut his ties and  lose whatever money he’s going to lose in the process. As a divorced woman myself I never say the D word first. I do believe a lot of marriages are worth saving, but some are downright toxic and bad for your mental health. This 1 is exhibit A.


Long ago Jada somehow convinced Will that he is lucky to have her and he needs to do whatever he can to keep her happy. With the power in a relationship so lopsided, I don’t think Will will ever be strong enough to walk away.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> At this point he should just cut his ties and  lose whatever money he’s going to lose in the process. As a divorced woman myself I never say the D word first. I do believe a lot of marriages are worth saving, but some are downright toxic and bad for your mental health. This 1 is exhibit A.


and the kids are grown so maybe it's time


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Willow is the guest singer on SNL this weekend…


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Willow is the guest singer on SNL this weekend…


Is she any good? At least SNL is free. I can’t imagine there are many people lining up to pay to go to a Willow concert.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> Is she any good? At least SNL is free. I can’t imagine there are many people lining up to pay to go to a Willow concert.


 I have no idea, I didn’t even know she still sang? I don’t think she has had anything come out recently. I was surprised when I saw it on the preview for the show.


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have no idea, I didn’t even know she still sang? I don’t think she has had anything come out recently. I was surprised when I saw it on the preview for the show.


I looked it up and she was also on an episode last season. Who knew?


----------



## OCMomof3

bag-mania said:


> Is she any good? At least SNL is free. I can’t imagine there are many people lining up to pay to go to a Willow concert.


My 21 year old daughter seems to think she has talent, lol. I just have no time for anyone in this family. One big cringe.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have no idea, I didn’t even know she still sang? I don’t think she has had anything come out recently. I was surprised when I saw it on the preview for the show.


This is an old song




But here recent stuff


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

uhpharm01 said:


> This is an old song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here recent stuff



I’m not familiar with the host this week so I’ll probably skip watching this week. I usually fast forward through the singers anyway….SNL isn’t as funny as it used to be…


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not familiar with the host this week so I’ll probably skip watching this week. I usually fast forward through the singers anyway….*SNL isn’t as funny as it used to be…*


Agreed. Lorne Michaels was making noises that the show might end with its 50th season in 2025. We’ll see.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> Agreed. Lorne Michaels was making noises that the show might end with its 50th season in 2025. We’ll see.


Maybe it’s best they do end this season although they brought in some new people….I did like Pete Davidsons videos and his skits were funny….They haven’t had a musical guest in awhile that I wanted to listen to. Some skits are funny and some I forward through….the best part was Weekend Update but even that wasn’t funny anymore with some of the guests on there.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Maybe it’s best they do end this season although they brought in some new people….I did like Pete Davidsons videos and his skits were funny….They haven’t had a musical guest in awhile that I wanted to listen to. Some skits are funny and some I forward through….the best part was Weekend Update but even that wasn’t funny anymore with some of the guests on there.


I actually liked the last episode with Meghan Thee Stallion....her music isn't my genre but I was impressed with her personality/charisma


----------



## Cinderlala

sdkitty said:


> I actually liked the last episode with Meghan Thee Stallion....her music isn't my genre but I was impressed with her personality/charisma


Maybe that's why she was on the actual front cover of the Cut magazine...


----------



## uhpharm01

The director of Will Smith's new movie hopes audiences can get past the infamous Oscars Slap | CNN
					

After the Academy Awards earlier this year, movie watchers and industry insiders alike have wondered what Will Smith's now-infamous, on-air slapping of Chris Rock will mean for the "King Richard" actor's career, as well as his future Oscars chances.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Antonia

Jada Pinkett Smith's Ex August Alsina Comes Out, Introduces His Boyfriend To The World
		


Jada's ex August came out of the closet!


----------



## LittleStar88

uhpharm01 said:


> The director of Will Smith's new movie hopes audiences can get past the infamous Oscars Slap | CNN
> 
> 
> After the Academy Awards earlier this year, movie watchers and industry insiders alike have wondered what Will Smith's now-infamous, on-air slapping of Chris Rock will mean for the "King Richard" actor's career, as well as his future Oscars chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



I will never be able to see (or hear, with regards to his music) Will Smith without immediately associating him with that slap. 

It doesn't necessarily make me not want to watch a movie with him, but impossible for my mind to see him only as _Will Smith, Actor_. He's now _Will Smith, *SLAP!*. _So it would be all I will think about for a while_  _


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## TC1

Meh, he's just doing his job by promoting a movie. I didn't see a "tearful apology" when there wasn't a film production on the line


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think Trevor was a good pick to do the interview Will had to do to promote the movie.  He covered what needed to be covered, but did it in a kind, respectful way.  I don't think Will did himself any favors - he came across as self absorbed to me. But he did do a really good job of promoting the film.
I just think it's a shame that this project is what came out first after Will's mess. It's such an important story to be told, and it can't help but be overshadowed by the cloud floating over Will.  I hope the film gets the attention it deserves from the people who tune into the interview just to hear what Will says about the slap.


----------



## LittleStar88

I actually don’t care to hear about the slap anymore and would love for the emphasis to be on the film. But seems Will is still going on about how awful he feels about the slap. It came off as rehearsed and coached to him by his PR team.

Would rather he come out one last time to say he has tremendous respect for Chris Rock and how he handled it and how badly he feels for Chris, rather than blabbering on about himself. Then stop with it and put the focus on the film.


----------



## bag-mania

LittleStar88 said:


> I actually don’t care to hear about the slap anymore and would love for the emphasis to be on the film. But *seems Will is still going on about how awful he feels about the slap. *It came off as rehearsed and coached to him by his PR team.
> 
> Would rather he come out one last time to say he has tremendous respect for Chris Rock and how he handled it and how badly he feels for Chris, rather than blabbering on about himself. Then stop with it and put the focus on the film.


He’s hoping to get another Oscar next year for this film. He wants to make sure the other members of the Academy see how remorseful he is (when it’s about something that is important to HIM).


----------

